# Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 9)

*BÉnyuszevi*

Szia Kandúr 

Örülök érdeklödésednek, épp a napokban gondoltam arra, hogy újra életre kéne hívni a mi kis "pártunkat"! A BÉNYUSZEVIt! 
BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság 

Kb. 2 éve alapítottuk a "pártot", mely nem egy szokványos politikai párt, hiszen a nevéböl is következik, hogy ilyen fogalmakat a mai politika pártok nem ismernek ill. nem képviselnek. 
Minden jóérzésü ember tagja lehet. 
Ma, azt hiszem valamennyien nosztalgiával gondolunk rá. 
Voltak minisztereink(nem illegalitásban!), rendörfönökünk, tanácsadónk...... 

Elö fogom keresni a felvételi lapunkat, természetesen, ha a "párt tagsága" beleegyezését adja és akkor újra folytathatjuk áldásos tevékenységünket 

Idaig a taglista
BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: 

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag 
Zsokuci -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
Csocsike - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
duli-fuli-- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
Pitti--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
Fifike-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
Edit--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
Misi- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
Repulos -Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
Judith-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
Efike-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
Noe- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
FagyisSzent-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
Melitta-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
Laci-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
Obsitos-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
Klari-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
Athos-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
Judit-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
Ama(r).gi - Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
Donna-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
Both Jozsef Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
Andika-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
Forgoszél- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
Yorkiki -A BENYUSZEVI Párt Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
Griffiths-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
Evajudit- A BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása
Bullstar-BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
Andy5- Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
Allegro- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
Mikigyerek-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
Sztyopa-Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. 
Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója
Bobike-BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-Bényuszevi Párt tangaügyi kormánybiztosa és kerítésügyi miniszterasszonya, mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója, ügyeletes kis angyal 
Szlemese-a BP macskavédelmi miniszterasszonya, és a vadak szelidítője. 
WebDragon-BéNyuSzeVi párt, politikamentesítője, és viaszpecsét-raktárkulcs önzője
S.M. (SárkányÜgyi Minisztérium) misztifikált, mellékhatású szelidítője...
Tibi-kiráji fő főznöki felkóstoló."Amit ma megehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra"
Taltos-BP.Kuruzslói Minisztériumának Főkuruzsló minisztere.
Ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldveP
Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4:​


**
Kandur* -----KULTURALIS MINISZTER

*Zoli*-----Fo-szoszatjart :99: 

*Elek*----ezer-mester :!: 
*Palko*--- Palinkakutatasi es Fejlesztesi Miniszter :34: 
*
K.O.rnel-*--udvari fo cimerkeszito :grin: 
*
Pufi*---sajat keresere a BENYUSZEVI nemecsek-je igy csupa kisbetuvel

*Obsitos*--- tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje :wink: 
*
Ditke 7-*-------Bakterház vezető és sínentartási biztos :5: 
*
Kufirc-*---*Főinkvizítor és haszonleső* 

*Gjodie-*---*Lovassági chatjumping *titulust, mint gyakorlott chatből kirepülős, pegazus és egyéb lovak nagy szerelmese. 

*Jutta80-*--*Jutta Főangyal*
*
Frak-FHI ---sportügyi államtitkár
*
*Efike*--*-Főhimpellér 
*
*Pogika ---(sziloplast specialista) jahm, és ipari mennyiségben tudok ócsó sziloplastot 
*
Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk :twisted: :twisted: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve :5: :5: Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly :twisted: :5: :5:


_________________
Pusz:Zsó 
BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT tagja


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 9)

Az elmúlt napokban komoly változások történtek, mint látom! :roll: 

Javaslom Kandur felvételét, 
észre sem vettétek, hogy jelentkezett!

Tisztázzuk, hogy ki, kicsoda?

(Melitta! Nem Te voltál a pénzügyminiszter?)
A felvételi lapot, melyet még RaGyu-kánk készített elvitte a vírus! 

Nagyon jó lenne, ha minél többen csatlakoznátok hozzánk.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 9)

Tolem folvehetjuk a Kandurt, de ha hozzapiszkal az egeremhez leontom malnaszorpel


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 9)

Hülyeség ! Minek akkor nálad a kilincs ?? Csak rákattintod a kezire, aztán nem tud piszkálni ! :idea: :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 9)

Igazad lehet, habar multkor az egesz kazanajtot rakatintottam ,igaz, hogy azon is volt kilincs :evil:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 9)

Ohhhh "Kiráji fenség"!
Szívböl gratulálok "megválasztásodhoz" :!: 
Megfelelö fejre került a korona :!: :656: 
:..:


----------



## Laci (2004 Január 9)

Gyerekek !

Ha volna még számomra valami-akár piti kis államtitkári ,-vagy helyettesi-betöltetlen poszt ebben a kabinetben amire pályázhatnék, nagy tisztelettel én is jelentkezem :wink: !


----------



## pitti (2004 Január 9)

Akarsz a raktarnoki munkamban segiteni? Sok pia jar vele 8)


----------



## Laci (2004 Január 9)

Oké ! Lehet róla szó....


----------



## Laci (2004 Január 9)

Majd egymást támogatjuk.... :wink:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 9)

Laci írta:


> Majd egymást támogatjuk.... :wink:



Akarod, hogy megerösitsem kinevezésedet? Mint gazság miniszter, jogom van önkényeskedni. 

Viszont akkor tessék feltüntetni az aláirásod mellett, hogy kit tisztelhetünk Benned. A Csámpáskirálynöben nem akarsz véletlenül fellépni? Mert ahhoz is osztjuk ám a szerepeket. A probák kezdödnek holnapután kis kedden, bornyunyuzott pénteken. Mindekit elvárunk szerettel. Tehetség nem fontos, elég ha csak lefizetnek minket egy-egy szerepért. Ugyanott lesz az ujjonnan megalakult BÉNYUSZEVI párt ujra alakulo gyülése is. 

Ide kérem a jelentkezöket, nomeg a kivánság listát. (Oda, abba a kosárba, pedig a tömött boritékokat, amit csak, mint hálapénz, fogjuk ezentul emlegetni.)


----------



## Kormanyos (2004 Január 10)

Melyen tisztelt Kiralysag es Kancellaria!Na meg egyebek!Tudom meg uj vagyok ezert kerem hogy csak mint megfigyelokent de resze lehessek partuknak.megmondom oszinten az okom,mivel olvasvan az oldalakat magas roptu ,sziporkazo gondolatok epp ugy megtalalhatoak itt mit olyanok ami miatt a rohogestol a foldre esik az ember.Az egyik pillanatban komoly politikai es vilagmegvalto eszmefuttatasbol atmehet a tebolydai vigyorig es ez engem az otthoni melegseg tudataval tolt el.Ritka egy tarsasag vagytok.Na meg foleg az ,hogy itt nem anyazik es karomkodik senki.Szoval????
Elore is koszonettel
a Kormanyos


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 10)

Kit kell most anyázni? Káromkodni is lehet, de csak omagyar nyelven. Itt a zárt osztályon válogatosak vagyunk a sértegetésekben. 

Azt pl. lehet mondani, hogy: "a nünüd menjen a bozotba". Nomeg azt is, hogy: "a Kutyád rondább a sarki hentesnél". Ezért pl. a lavorostol ugy kihuzod a gyufát, hogy egy hétig leszel priznicben.


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 10)

Kormanyos írta:


> Melyen tisztelt Kiralysag es Kancellaria!Na meg egyebek!Tudom meg uj vagyok ezert kerem hogy csak mint megfigyelokent de resze lehessek partuknak.megmondom oszinten az okom,mivel olvasvan az oldalakat magas roptu ,sziporkazo gondolatok epp ugy megtalalhatoak itt mit olyanok ami miatt a rohogestol a foldre esik az ember.Az egyik pillanatban komoly politikai es vilagmegvalto eszmefuttatasbol atmehet a tebolydai vigyorig es ez engem az otthoni melegseg tudataval tolt el.Ritka egy tarsasag vagytok.Na meg foleg az ,hogy itt nem anyazik es karomkodik senki.Szoval????
> Elore is koszonettel
> a Kormanyos



Jaj, bocsáss meg Kormányos, irto neveletlen vagyok. (Pedig volt gyerekszobám csak fejembe szállt a dicsöség.) Persze, hogy persze. Szivesen látott kukkoloja lehetsz a pártnak. Ez eszünkbe sem jutott idáig, pedig egy rendes pártba az is kell. Viszont a megfigyelök valakine jelentenek, nem? Abban az esetben nekünk kell majd Téged lefizteni. 

Csöcsike, adjál Neki pájinkát.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 10)

Kedves Kormányos barátunk !

Én Kiráji fennségem éppen azon gondolkodá, hogy miképpen lehetne egy 13/12-es álcázott sasszemet fölhajtani, aki tovább lát az orránál is, a gazságminiszter helyett. Lehetne Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö ! A BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRTnak halaszthatatlan szüksége van egy olyan bedolgozóra aki meglátja a távolban a fehér vitorlát. Pláne a Kijózanító Állomást ! :111: :777: :34:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 10)

Feri T írta:


> Kedves Kormányos barátunk !
> 
> Én Kiráji fennségem éppen azon gondolkodá, hogy miképpen lehetne egy 13/12-es álcázott sasszemet fölhajtani, aki tovább lát az orránál is, a gazságminiszter helyett. Lehetne Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö ! A BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRTnak halaszthatatlan szüksége van egy olyan bedolgozóra aki meglátja a távolban a fehér vitorlát. Pláne a Kijózanító Állomást ! :111: :777: :34:



Kikérem magamnak. Nekem, mint gazság miniszternek nem az a feladatom, hogy lássak, csak hogy itélkezzek, nomeg jo zsiros kis posztokat osztogassak. A másét amugyis könnyebb elosztogatni, mint a sajátot. (Ezt még az átkosban tanultam.) De abban igazad van, hogy segédre nekem is szükségem van. Szoval Kormányos, most már kiráji kinevezésed is van. Udvari látnok és messzenézö.


----------



## Laci (2004 Január 10)

Judith !

Légyszíves erősítsd meg! És a raktárból majd időnként- halk muzsikaszó mellett -legalább két fél nóta fülbemászó dallamai szűrődnek ki  .


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 10)

Laci írta:


> Judith !
> 
> Légyszíves erősítsd meg! És a raktárból majd időnként- halk muzsikaszó mellett -legalább két fél nóta fülbemászó dallamai szűrődnek ki  .



Meg vagy erösitve. Olyan erös vagy most már, mint az Albán hegyek.


----------



## kandur (2004 Január 10)

Akkor odaírhatom az aláírás helyére, hogy a BÉNYUSZEVI párt tagja?


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 10)

kandur írta:


> Akkor odaírhatom az aláírás helyére, hogy a BÉNYUSZEVI párt tagja?



Hát persze. Csak bátran. Itt demokrácia van, mindenki olyan pártba lép, amilyenbe akar. Ha még nincs olyan, amit akar, akkor alapit egyet. Ugymint Izraelben. Két zsido = három párt. (Ebböl is látszik, egyesek mennyire nem ismerik a zsidokat, amikor arrol a hirneves "összefogásrol" beszélnek.)


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 10)

Hadügyminiszteri posztot vállalom! :,,: 8)


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 10)

Judith írta:


> Ugymint Izraelben. Két zsido = három párt. (Ebböl is látszik, egyesek mennyire nem ismerik a zsidokat, amikor arrol a hirneves "összefogásrol" beszélnek.)



Én ezt már régóta mondom! :wink: Lehet, hogy a magyarok és a zsidók rokonok?


----------



## kandur (2004 Január 10)

BÉNYUSZEVI


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 10)

Repülős írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > Ugymint Izraelben. Két zsido = három párt. (Ebböl is látszik, egyesek mennyire nem ismerik a zsidokat, amikor arrol a hirneves "összefogásrol" beszélnek.)
> ...



Hát? Nem én mondtam. Csak aztán nehogy felhánytorgasd nekem, ha bajod lesz belöle.


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 10)

Repülős írta:


> Hadügyminiszteri posztot vállalom! :,,: 8)



Hát, ha szereted a könnyü melot, miért ne? Ugyanis eddig még nem volt szándékunkban senkivel sem háboruzni. Jelzem ez csak azért van, mert erösnek érezzük magunkat. De nem árt felkészülni rosszabb napokra. Fegyverkezni is fogunk? És kitöl kérünk erre kölcsönt? Amerikától? Az nem jó, mert akkor rákényszeritenének minket, hogy belépjünk ide meg oda, meg menjünk velük amoda. Szoval, kérek teljes programot, minden eshetöségre, mielött a tervet és kinevezést jováhagynánk.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Január 11)

BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT sasszemu tagsaganak figyelmebe ajanlom:
Egy anlgaii etegyem ktuasátai szenirt nem szimát melyin serenrodbn vnanak a bteuk egy szbóan, az etegyeln ftonos dloog, hogy az eslo és az ultosó bteuk a hölyeükn lneegyek. A tböbi bteu lheet tljees össze vabisszásagn, mgiés porbléma nlkéül oalvsahtó a szveög. Eennk oka, hogy nem ovalusnk el mniedn bteut mgaát, hneam a szót eszgébéen.


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 11)

Fifike, stimmel. Ugy olvastam, mint a vizfolyás. Na hallod, két szemmütét után!


----------



## pitti (2004 Január 11)

Laci írta:


> Judith !
> 
> Légyszíves erősítsd meg! És a raktárból majd időnként- halk muzsikaszó mellett -legalább két fél nóta fülbemászó dallamai szűrődnek ki  .


Laci, nem azert kaptad a poziciot, hogy zenelj, hanem, hogy igyal! Kell a hely a bejovo arunak! :evil:


----------



## klari (2004 Január 11)

FiFike írta:


> BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT sasszemu tagsaganak figyelmebe ajanlom:
> Egy anlgaii etegyem ktuasátai szenirt nem szimát melyin serenrodbn vnanak a bteuk egy szbóan, az etegyeln ftonos dloog, hogy az eslo és az ultosó bteuk a hölyeükn lneegyek. A tböbi bteu lheet tljees össze vabisszásagn, mgiés porbléma nlkéül oalvsahtó a szveög. Eennk oka, hogy nem ovalusnk el mniedn bteut mgaát, hneam a szót eszgébéen.



Fifi, ez tök jó :lol:


----------



## kandur (2004 Január 11)

FiFike írta:


> BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT sasszemu tagsaganak figyelmebe ajanlom:
> Egy anlgaii etegyem ktuasátai szenirt nem szimát melyin serenrodbn vnanak a bteuk egy szbóan, az etegyeln ftonos dloog, hogy az eslo és az ultosó bteuk a hölyeükn lneegyek. A tböbi bteu lheet tljees össze vabisszásagn, mgiés porbléma nlkéül oalvsahtó a szveög. Eennk oka, hogy nem ovalusnk el mniedn bteut mgaát, hneam a szót eszgébéen.



Ett hogy csináltad?


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Január 11)

BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság 

TISZTELT BENYUSZEVI TAGSAG!
Javasolnam, hogy csinaljunk egy kis rendszert, a Partunkban, mert mostmar nem tudom ki kicsoda :shock: :roll: 

TAGSAG:
Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 
Feri T ----koronazatlan kiraj :5: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Misi ----a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----(meg nem palyazott meg egyetlen funkciot sem :!: )

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

Kerem aki meg nem toltotte ki a jelentkezesi lapjat surgosen tegye meg!!!!


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 11)

Judith írta:


> Repülős írta:
> 
> 
> > Hadügyminiszteri posztot vállalom! :,,: 8)
> ...



Ez a tervem!


----------



## Laci (2004 Január 11)

Pitti írta: 


,,Laci, nem azert kaptad a poziciot, hogy zenelj, hanem, hogy igyal! Kell a hely a bejovo arunak! ''

Pitti !
De ez nagy fogyasztást feltételez az áru forgási sebességét tekintve, és ha sokat iszom vagy sírva vagy dalra fakadok... :roll:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 11)

Laci írta:


> Pitti írta:
> 
> 
> ,,Laci, nem azert kaptad a poziciot, hogy zenelj, hanem, hogy igyal! Kell a hely a bejovo arunak! ''
> ...



Maradjunk a dalnál, jo? Nem akarsz fellépni a csámpáskirálynöbe? Népdalos lesz, igérjük.


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 11)

repülös, a program kitünö, kinevezésed megerösitva. Aki ellene van ennek, most szoljon, mert késöbb már nem lesz modja reklamálni. A miértjét a fantáziátokra bizom.


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 11)

Dulikám, köszönet, hogy felsoroltad a tisztességeket és a tagokat. 
Már én is gondolkoztam, hogy meg kéne tenni, de (hál Istennek) megelöztél benne.


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 11)

A háborúk a következő képpen fognak zajlani. 

Részünkről én leszek a hadviselő fél. 

Megiszunk per/kop 1 liter pálinkát és aki ezután elvéti a 
_"Mit sütsz kis szűcs? Talán sós húst sütsz kis szűcs"_szövegű mondókát, az fizet a győztesnek 4 akó bort és 1 hónapig tartó szlovák nyelvű _Rabszolgasors_ című filmet kell néznie!

:222: :34: :111:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 11)

Repülős írta:


> A háborúk a következő képpen fognak zajlani.
> 
> Részünkről én leszek a hadviselő fél.
> 
> ...



Nade ebbe lesz a gazság miniszternek is beleszolása, nem? Mármint a bünti kimérésben. Mert az általad emlitett enyhén szolva tul sullyos. Magánzárka nem elég?


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 11)

Háború esetén a polgári minisztériumok felfüggesztve! Statárium! Absztinensek, romlott tyúktejet isznak!

:,,: :--:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 11)

Repulos, neked a rendorseggel koll egyutmukodni, Ugy ,hogy ki kell dolgoznunk a dulore jutas felteteleit. 8)


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Január 11)

Figyi Repcsis! :evil: 
Ez man nem jarja.... :shock: 
A *BE*ke *NYU*galom *SZE*retet *VI*damsag partba mint a neve is mutatja NEM fer bele a haboru :!: , de ha mar elfogadtuk a kinevezesedet, akkor nincs apellata :roll: 
Minden esetre lenne egy tiszteletteljes kerdesem:
nevezetesen----Honnan fogjuk beszerezni a ROMLOTT TYUKTEJET :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 11)

dulifuli írta:


> Minden esetre lenne egy tiszteletteljes kerdesem:
> nevezetesen----Honnan fogjuk beszerezni a ROMLOTT TYUKTEJET :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:




Intenzíven keresem a Neten! 
Az anyósom tyúkjait egyszer sikerült berúgatnom, talán megpróbálom még egyszer, hátha meg tudom valamelyiket fejni!

Csöcsi!

Te leszel felelős a kémek és dezertőrök elkapásáért. Dezertálóknak a büntetés:

Alkoholmentes sör ivása! :3:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 11)

Repülős írta:


> dulifuli írta:
> 
> 
> > Minden esetre lenne egy tiszteletteljes kerdesem:
> ...



Hát ha ez nem számit aljas provákiconak, akkor már nem tudom, mi. Alkoholmentes micsoda!!!!!! Abszurdum, kérem! Abszurdum! Én most magamon kivül vagyok. Addig is amig visszatérek magamba, tessék föltölteni a raktárt igazi itallal.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 11)

Repülős írta:


> Csöcsi!
> 
> Te leszel felelős a kémek és dezertőrök elkapásáért. Dezertálóknak a büntetés:
> 
> Alkoholmentes sör ivása! :3:






Ez eleg szadista buntetes. Meg az elensegeimnek sem kivanom. Esetleg a Feri es a Pitti johetnenek szamitasba. Kiegeszitenem a romlott tyuktejes buntetest rokaszoszal is. Mar folvettem a kapcsolatot a Kakas es Tyuktej gyarral ,valamint a Rokaszosz uzemmel ezeket mint vegyi fegyvereket jutanyossan hadseregunk reszere beszerzem. :evil:


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 12)

Rókaszószt én bármikor tudok produkálni! Hazai termék. Made in Hungary 


:3:

Na, jó éjt!


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 12)




----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 12)

*Na de kérem egy ilyen párt *
aki ezidáig meg tudta védeni szeretetetben a függetlenségét és mentesült mindenféle kívülröl jövö provokatív atrocitásnak is beillö provokatöröktöl.
Éppen ma lepleztem le Repcsit, ezt a kereszteslovagot aki a *templomosok rendje lovagpáncélzatát viseli *és a Rettenetes Richárd szárnysegédje volt annó 1400-as években. 
Ö az, aki már ott állt 20 km-re Jeruzsálemtöl a Rihárd király mellett ez a pártbelopakodó, belopakodó, máris újra mindenféle romlott tyúktejjel akar benneteket összeugrajtani, mert megígérte, felesküdött a keresztalakú kardjára, hogy amég keresztények élnek, addig nem lesz béke. Készüljetek a nagy békeharcra !
-Intö ovó levelem kültöm a Bényusszevieknek Korintoszban- 
-arkangyal-


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2004 Január 12)

AJJAJJAJ!
Hogy én milyen régen jártam erre!
Egyáltalán voltam én már itt?
MICSODA MEGTISZTELTETÉS: PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐS LETTEM!

NAGYON KÖSZÖNÖM!

IGAZÁN TESTHEZ ÁLLÓ, TEHÁT VÁLLALOM!

DE RESZKESSETEK FIÚK-LÁNYOK, 
MERT NÉHA PÍ-VIZET TALÁLTOK
A POHARATOKBAN!

KÖSZÖNÖM-KÖSZÖNÖM-KÖSZÖNÖM!

:656:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 12)

Sz?nyi Bartalos Mária írta:


> AJJAJJAJ!
> Hogy én milyen régen jártam erre!
> Egyáltalán voltam én már itt?
> MICSODA MEGTISZTELTETÉS: PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐS LETTEM!
> ...



Hálád jeléül a csekket várom.


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2004 Január 12)

C S E K K

S E K K

E K K

KK

K

KK

E K K

S E K K

C S E K K


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 12)

Köszi, megkaptam.


----------



## Repülős (2004 Január 12)

Gyerekek!

Om csak játsua a békelényt! Viszájt szít! 8) Beépül közénk....,s ssss s többit már tudjátok. :555:


----------



## pitti (2004 Január 12)

Utasitani kell a Csocsit, kezdjen szeleskoru vizsgalatot ez ugyben. Elvegre ezert kapja a csuszopenzeket :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 12)

A Misi tobbet fizet. Utanatok nyomozok :shock:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Január 12)

Emlékszik még valaki is arra, hogy e dicsö párt igazábol mit is akar? Ugy értem azon kivül, hogy berugjon?

Már majdnem elkezdtem azon gondolkodni, hogy én is halkan belelépjek, amikor eszembe jutott: a vezetöségen, tárcás és tárcátlan minisztereken kivül van vagy két tagja a partnak. Szegények - mindenki csak dirigál majd nekik.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 12)

Beket nyugalmat es vidamsagot. Nem hiszem, hogy ez olyan elitelendo program lenne :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Január 12)

Kedves Fagyisszent!
Valasszal magadnak olyan poziciot amilyent szeretnel, mert itt mindenki maga valasztott.
Itt nincsenek pozicio nelkuli partagok mindenkinek van beosztasa.
Mindel jobbat talalsz ki magadnak annal biztosabban tudod navigalni a part szervezetet. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 12)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Emlékszik még valaki is arra, hogy e dicsö párt igazábol mit is akar? Ugy értem azon kivül, hogy berugjon?
> 
> Már majdnem elkezdtem azon gondolkodni, hogy én is halkan belelépjek, amikor eszembe jutott: a vezetöségen, tárcás és tárcátlan minisztereken kivül van vagy két tagja a partnak. Szegények - mindenki csak dirigál majd nekik.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 12)

Rendbe van én leszek fizikai munkás :!: 

Én tolom a Bényuszevi párt szekerét.

ezekszerint a Én vagyok sszekértoló :!: :?: 

A töletek kapott zabpénzböl meg veszek a Csocsiéknak egy stampóval.

Hagy dalolásszanak, mert " Dalolva szép az élet...."


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 12)

om1942 írta:


> Rendbe van én leszek fizikai munkás :!:
> 
> Én tolom a Bényuszevi párt szekerét.
> 
> ...



Akkor viszont tedd fel a neved alá a sarzsit: BÉNYUSZEVI párt szekér toloja.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 12)

Miniszterasszony az utasítást végrehajtottam :!:


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2004 Január 12)

Ne aggódjon senki!
Nézőpont kérdése az, hogy kié itt a
legnagyobb szerep. 
Természetesen az enyém, mert
ahol nincs víz, ott nincs élet.
A PÍ-víz pedig meghosszabbítja az életet.
Tehát 
PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSNEK LENNI SZERINTEM
A LEGNAGYOBB FELELŐSSÉG,
MERT PÍ-VÍZNEK ITT MINDIG KELL LENNI.
Még akkor is, ha én mos néhány napig 
- vagy ki tudja egy-két hétig - 
nem leszek itt.
Ugyanis a számítógépem felújításának jött
el az ideje.
Amint tudok jelentkezni fogok.
Addig is valaki legyen olyan kedves és
vigyázzon a PÍ-vízre.
AHOL VAN VÍZ, OTT VAN ÉLET!
Puszillak benneteket.

 \m/ :ugras: :roll: :wink: :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 12)

Eberen orkodunk a Pi-si alapanyag felett. Misi Udvozollek mint Munkasosztalyt a Partunk es a Dolgozo Nep neveben. Voros Csepel ...........


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Január 12)

Hát szóval mindiig is szerettem volna valami ilyesmit. Van-e Föerkölcscsöszi üresedés? Talan azt be tudnam tölteni. Az olyan jó dolog, amikor úgy rá lehet valakire ujjal mutigatni, és meg lehet neki mondani, hogy fiam-lányom-vagy-mi-a-frász-vagy ezt bizony nem jól csináltad. És ha még egyszer azon kaplak, hogy szopod az ujjadat az PI-viz helyett...


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 12)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Hát szóval mindiig is szerettem volna valami ilyesmit. Van-e Föerkölcscsöszi üresedés? Talan azt be tudnam tölteni. Az olyan jó dolog, amikor úgy rá lehet valakire ujjal mutigatni, és meg lehet neki mondani, hogy fiam-lányom-vagy-mi-a-frász-vagy ezt bizony nem jól csináltad. És ha még egyszer azon kaplak, hogy szopod az ujjadat az PI-viz helyett...



Jé, az még nincs. Pedig már néhányunkra nagyon ránkférne. Én pl. már régen nem szopom az ujjam, de idönként még rágom a nyelvemet. Ha nincs kéznél, akkor meg a Péter nyelvét. Szoval egy ilyen poziciora már nagyon nagy szükségünk van. Pedig én általában olyan ötletgazdagságban szenvedek, de ez nem jutott idáig eszembe. önkényesen, szokásom szerint kinevezlek. Tessék föltenni aneved alá a sarzsit. 

Ja, Csöcsike lesz a nagyfönököd. Mint mimoza lelkü rendörfönök.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 12)

Kinevezesedhez hozza jarulok. 8) Ha esetleg valaki meg akar vesztegetni akor hirtelen felezunk, jo? :shock:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Január 12)

Sarzsi hozzátéve. Hálaadó nyilatkozat elhangozva.

Csöcsike függetlenitve. Mimózalelkü rendörfönökünknek nem lehet fönöke mert akkor nem ö lenne a fönök. Még a végén le bírna kenyerezni valamivel. Szóval Csöcsike továbbra a saját szakállára botozzon akit akar. Én felelösséget öérte nem vállalok. Még csak az kéne. Brrrrr.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 12)

Te itten felreertettel valamit, a fonokod en leszek nem te az enyem :shock: Vegre van egy jo allasom es mindjart egyedul akarnak hagyni :12:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Január 12)

Drága Csöcsike!

Mivel én bukásra álltam szófogadásból, mi lenne, ha imigyen tennénk helyére a dolgot: Te betartatod a köztörvényes vagyon elleni és politikai szabályokat, míg én kizárólag az erkölcsi ügyekkel foglalkozom. Ha az neked jó, buli. Ha nem, más posztra töltöm ki a pályázatot. Van más párt is a világon, megjegyzem szerényen. Itt van példának okáért a Möszöpö. Igencsak hiányában szenvednek az én szolgáltatásaimnak

Kollegák lennénk, nem pedig beosztottak. És felelösséget továbbra sem vállalok érted.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 12)

:? Amint látom a kinevezésemnek nem volt különösebb akadálya.
Nem kell féltei az állásomat.

:x Nagyon megtissztelö ilyen párt szekértolójának lenni.

Tolom is meggebedésig csak a kátyúkra vigyázzatok, mert még egy lóerö sincs az energiám. :idea: 

Ahogy elnézem ezt a szekeret nagyon meg van rakva, mert csorog róla a humor és a humanizmus, de nincs egy valamire való kereskedelmi miniszter. :?: 

Bocsánat, de megfeledkeztem a beosztásomról. Egy szekértolónak nem ez a dolga :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Január 12)

Legyel kereskedelmi miniszter mert annak kell a legjobban tolni a szekeret a tobbi az csak mimeli a munkat.javasollak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cry: 
Nekunk mar csak a munka hoz nemi feludulest :lol: Ugyis lesz mar egy munkad a bosztoniak keresnek magyar termekeket, mar hozzad is iranyitottam oket. :wink:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 13)

Melittám tényleg igaz az a közmondás, hogy azt a lovat üsd amelyik húz :!: 

Tudod hogy a Magorék 10-15 házzal vannak föjjebb tölem.
Bármi van szólok.

Maradok sszekértoló :!: mert elég két szót tudni "igenis kérem "

A pakolással bánj óvatosan ! senkit se kímélj, mert még meggyógyulnak.!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 13)

Kedves Fo erkolcs csosz elvtars. Mi a rak az a moszopo?  Ha megmondod akkor lehetunk munkatersak. Es en sem vallalok semminemu feleloseget munkassagodert :evil:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 13)

Még nem is dolgoztak, de már osztozkodnak :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Január 13)

Mi nem akarunk osztozkodni? :lol:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Január 13)

dulifuli írta:


> BÉkesség
> NYUgalom
> SZEretet
> VIdámság
> ...



Orommel jelenthetem a Tisztelt BENYUSZEVI PART Tagsaganak, hogy
Kis csapatunk esmet bovult:
Ujonan kinevezett tagjaink:

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz :twisted: 

es Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója :ugras: 

cimen szerepelnek.

Mivel kereskedelmi miniszter meg nincs,Javaslom hogy Melitta vallalja fel ezt a megtisztelo feladatot......
az irgalmatlan noveri feladataiban biztosan nem akadalyozna, es talan a lovassagi husdaraloval,es a lepattogzott lavorral tobb rendkivuli arengedmenyes uzletet tudna kipofozni az parnerekbol....... :twisted: 
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Január 13)

Szepen novekszik a tagsag :656: en szivesen atadom a kereskedelmi miniszterseget Misinek mert neki jobb kapcsolatai vannak otthon mint nekem. :idea: 
A masik meg ezer dolgom van keresni a "*be es kibuvokat*" ebben a zavaros vilagban. :roll: 
Mert muszaly hogy eszrevegyenek es ismerjek ezt a hiros partot, mert anelkul nem jon a loveta sehonnan. :wink:
Adomanyokat elfogunk, megvesztegethetok vagyunk, :!: :wink: es mindenre kaphatok, :idea: hisz mar lassan mindenunk lesz, mi is indulhatunk valami jo kis husos fazek utan nezni.  
kulugy belugy demagogiai miniszter es egyeb posztok ??????????????
zaszlo lengeto integeto, lustak minisztere, henyelo club, borkosto igazgato,bar tunderek fonoke, igazgatosagi posztok, privat nyomozo, stb............?????
mind mind szabad meg.
Nalunk ne legyen dolgozo csak fonok beosztasok, ez lesz az a varva vart kananan. :wink:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Január 13)

Szóval a Möszöpö az ugyanaz, mint a MöSZöPö, avagy MSZP.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 13)

Koszi


----------



## Melitta (2004 Január 13)

Csocsike legalabb ezt is tudjuk mert en is mindenre gondoltam volna de az MSZP-re nem :lol:


----------



## kandur (2004 Január 13)

Ahogy Pál apostol mondaná, a szeretet soha el nem fogy.
Tehát a BÉNZUSZEVI a leggazdagabb párt.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 13)

Mecsoda változások kérem !! Most má jó lenne egy Tájékoztatási Főtelefonos is, mer nekem itten nem szól senki az új munkavállalókról,meg az átképzésekről. Egyáltalán a Misi mikor lett átképesitve kalapácsról szekértolóvá ?? Igy akkor ki fogja karra ölteni a Mimózánkat ?? Az italraktáros meg merre tekereg ?? Engedély nélkül csak nem részegedett le ?? Má rosszabb, mint az állomásfőnök,akinek krónikus torlódása van ! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 13)

Kedves Ferko. Mit irogatsz te hajnali 3-kor? Menyel csucsukazni. Ma nem is volt torlodas.Ma munka volt. A Varos elzarta a vizet regel 9-kor . Montak asni koll. Itt maradtam 56 lakasnyi szomjas lakoval. Delutan 4-kor jottek asni, mint montak innentol tulora. Fel tizre mar volt is vizunk, De a vizhiany miatt a futesi rendszer doglott be, Ugy, hogy itt maradtam 56 lakasnyi duhos fazos emberrel. Jott a vizes nagy dirrel durral azt monta,tulora ,es ejfelre mar futes is volt. Most a melegvizes boilert szerelem, habar nekem is tulora, de ezert nem fizet senki. Javaslom nevezzunk ki valami tulora felelost is, aki gondoskodik az italraktar kezelojenek tulorazasarol. Feri te mint kiraj, hass oda.Most megyek sozni mert jeg esik, aztan lemosom a hazakat mert jon a gore megnezni a problemak hult helyet.Adigra pont regel 7-ora lesz, amikor is folkeltem a Duli nevu het feju sarkanyt,aki nagyon merges lessz, meg nem tudom miert, de ez mindig igy van. Jobban szerttem volna ezeket a gondokat telefonon ,vagy szemelyesen megosztani veletek igy regel 5-fele, de nem mertem. Na megyek dolgozni, mert nekem igazan bejott Canada. :evil:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 13)

Jajj nekem a koronázatlan Király tugta nélkül választottatok meg :!: 

Mi lesz ebböl ha már nem lehetek a szekértolótok. :?: 

MARADJAK TOVÁBBRA IS A HELYSÉG KALAPÁCSA :?:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 13)

Sose aggodj Misi. Csak nyugodtan használd kiérdemelt és általam jogtalanul kiosztott zsiros posztodat. Itt ugyanis egy tisztességes anarchia van, mindenki azt csinál, amit akar. Ha a kirájnak ez nem teccik, akkor meg monnyon le.


----------



## pieter (2004 Január 13)

Gyerekek, ez a part jo. De mikor vesszuk at a hatalmat?


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 13)

pieter írta:


> Gyerekek, ez a part jo. De mikor vesszuk at a hatalmat?



Hogy-hogy mikor? Már rég nálunk van, csak nem dicsekszünk vele. Még kihivnánk magunk ellen a többiek haragját. Mi csak szépen beépültünk, hátulrol irányitunk, és csendben gazdagodunk.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 13)

Amig a Beke dul, mi vagyunk hatalmon 8)


----------



## pieter (2004 Január 13)

Judith irta:

Hogy-hogy mikor? Már rég nálunk van, csak nem dicsekszünk vele. Még kihivnánk magunk ellen a többiek haragját. Mi csak szépen beépültünk, hátulrol irányitunk, és csendben gazdagodunk.

Szoval egy szabadkomuves paholy. Ez tul unalmas nekem.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 13)

Pieter már megint nem figyelsz, csak itélkezel !

A pártnak még nincs Egéssegügyi minisztere amiböl tudjuk kiképeztek?

Tudod hány másnapos van itt néha ha úgy igazából neki lódultok egy tivornyának. Nem hasonlítotok a szabad kömivesekre, ezt merem állítani én a széltoló szekértoló.


----------



## pieter (2004 Január 13)

Ha nem szabadkomuvesek akko nem koll.


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 14)

pieter írta:


> Ha nem szabadkomuvesek akko nem koll.



Hát szabadoknak szabadok vagyunk, (még eddig), és tudtunkkal követ köztünk csak a Misi müvel. De viszont van protekciom a szabadkümüvesek felé, csak szoljál, beajánlak. Akit közülük eddig személyesen ismerek, igen szimpatikus, értelmes társaság. Viszont az istennek nem akarják bevallani, hogy hol és mibe konspirálnak az emberiség ellen. Azon kivül, hogy aljas modon gyüjtenek korházak felszereléseire, "Burn Unitok" vásárlására, iskolák épitésére, meg egyébb undorito liberális dolgokra. Pfuj.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 14)

Én a kőművesek közül csak a Kelement ismerem, de ö szerves anyaggal is dolgozik !! :shock:


----------



## pieter (2004 Január 14)

Judith en is ismertem egyet kozuluk irtam neki egy verset , de romanul.

"... they are piloting the world,
co-piloting the country,"

Nem mondom meg kirol van szo. Kot a szamadkomuvesek titka.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 14)

Judith írta:


> Ha a kirájnak ez nem teccik, akkor meg monnyon le.



Az egész életemben csak lemondattak. Előszőr a kedvenc cumimról.Aztán cumira vettek.Kétszer is.Igy aztán nekem a cumi rosszemlékü holmi ! A sok cumi után pedig úgy döntöttem,hogy a sarkamra állok, úgy hogy tessék tudomásul venni, hogy a nehezen kiügyeskedett trónomról /ami saját/ nem mondok le !!! Hogyisne !! :evil: 
Tőlem a Misi akkor tol szekeret amikor akar !!! :roll:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 14)

pieter írta:


> Judith en is ismertem egyet kozuluk irtam neki egy verset , de romanul.
> 
> "... they are piloting the world,
> co-piloting the country,"
> ...



Hát ha ök irányitják, akkor monnyank le ök is. Azért pimaszság, hogy engem erre nem hivtak meg. Pedig vezetni én is tudok.


----------



## Kormanyos (2004 Január 14)

Hallo-Hallo!Melyen Tisztelt Gyulekezet!Bocsanat,hogy eddig nem jelentkeztem,de a messzelatas es latnoki teendoim mellet sajna mast is kell tennem.
A szabadkomuvesekkel kapcsolatban, kaptam egy kis fuzet-konyv felet.az a cime Az illuminatusok!Olvasta valaki?


----------



## Kormanyos (2004 Január 14)

Egyebkent mely tisztelettel koszonom a Cimet es Rangot!


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 14)

Oh nagy Király!
Az Ön kormányzása alatt lettem én szekértoló kegyelme jóvoltából is. Már szégyenlem, azt, hogy demokratikusan is megváűlasztottak, mert egy hü alattvalónak egy vazullusnak mindez illenék tunia.

*A Pieternek küldöm a Nagymester hozzám írott levelét.*

Magyarországi Nagyoriens
Szabadkömüves Nagypáholy

*Szabadság - Egyenlöség - Testvériség *Budapest 2003-10-14


*Tisztelt ORAVECZ MIHÁLY ÚR!*

Rendünk vezetösége nagy figyelemmel áttanulmányozta az Ön által írott tervezeteket; Faluház, Feltalálók Háza, Magyar Korona Lovagrend, valamint az ENGEDD KI...! címen meghirdetett demonstrációt. Elismeréssel adózunk annak a bátor, és jó szándékú igyekezetnek, amellyel tervezeteit megfogalmazta, és úgy az egyetemes emberi értékek, mint a nemzeti öntudat öszinte képviselője, céltudatos tevékenységre törekszik!
A Szabadkömüvesség évszázados hagyománya az Emberiség jobbítása, és ebben a magyar szabadkömüvesek is számos humanitárius cselekedettel vettek részt. Mindazonáltal ez a jobbító szándék csupán indirekt módon lépett fel, és kizárt minden politikai indíttatást. Páholyainkban mi is hagyományokat ápolunk, ám a mindenkori nemzeti érdekek fölé, az egyetemes testvériséget, békét, toleranciát és örök érvényü értékeket emelünk. Ezért, sem napi politikai, sem vallási vitákat nem nyitunk, és nem is támogatunk. A nagy nyilvánosság elé, csak a nagymester léphet ki, és mindenkor csak a Rend véleményét képviseli. Az elmúlt évek során több ízben léptünk (a nagymester) nyilvános fórumra, hogy az ellenünk felhozott vádakat, és elöítéleteket megcáfoljuk. Kénytelenek vagyunk beismerni, hogy csak kevés sikerrel. Ez az alkalmi kudarc ugyan nem tántorít el bennünket attól, hogy hagyományos filozofikus, filantropikus munkánkat folytassuk, ám úgy érezzük, hogy nem a mi feladatunk nyilvános fórumokon, esetleges utcai demonstráción fellépni. Állítólagos titkolózásunk csupán a tagok számára, és nevére vonatkozik, de úgy látszik ez is elegendö a szélsöséges nézeteket valló csoportok nacionalista színezetü vádaskodásaira. Megtiszteltetésnek vesszük, és hálásan köszönjük meghívását úgy a tervezett Alapítvány kuratóriumába, mint az említett demonstrációra, de az elöbb említett okokra hivatkozva, nem kívánjuk részvételünkkel kompromittálni az Ön dicséretes tevékenységét. 

További eredményes munkát, és jó egészséget kívánunk!

Szívélyes üdvözlettel:

*Nacsády András*
nagymester


----------



## Melitta (2004 Január 15)

Misi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ez aztan .......................gratulala. :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Január 15)

Nahat Misiiii!!! Mintha egy mese lenne az egesz ! Nalunk mar indian torzsfonok lehetnel !


----------



## Forgoszel (2004 Január 15)

Kormanyos írta:


> Hallo-Hallo!Melyen Tisztelt Gyulekezet!Bocsanat,hogy eddig nem jelentkeztem,de a messzelatas es latnoki teendoim mellet sajna mast is kell tennem.
> A szabadkomuvesekkel kapcsolatban, kaptam egy kis fuzet-konyv felet.az a cime Az illuminatusok!Olvasta valaki?



Már megint az illuminátusok :!: :?: :x 

U.i: BUÉK Mindenkinek. Tudom, rég' jártam felétek.... :roll:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> U.i: BUÉK Mindenkinek. Tudom, rég' jártam felétek.... :roll:  [/color]



Szia Forgószél :..: 
Neked is BUÉK


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 15)

Tisztelt Misi :lol: 
Szívböl gratulálok! :..:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 15)

dulifuli írta:


> TAGSAG:
> Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?:



Dulikám  
Életemben nem voltam párttag :!: 
Lásd be egyszer már ezt is ki kell próbálnom!
Engedjétek meg, hogy TAG legyek! Jóóó?? :00: 

Ami a "kitalálást" illeti: nem az én érdemem, közös ötlet volt :!: :..:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 15)

Kösz a gratulákat lányok :!: 

Maradok továbbra is a Bényuszevi párt szekértolója, mert ettö nagyobb megtiszteltetést és bizalmat csak töletek, másoktól nem kapok.

Remek egy párt klónozni kellene :!:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 15)

Gyerekek 8) 
Leendö pénzügyminiszterünk Draskovics ur, bejelentette, hogy a ktg.vetési kiadásokat 15o milliárd Ft-tal csökkenteni kell!!!
Magyarország gazdasági helyzete, romokban hever  
Segítsünk! Ötleteket vár a pénzügyminisztérium a http://www.p-m.hu 
honlapon!
Írjatok le, ide is, minden hasznosítható jó ötletet!
Tegyük ezt olyan "BÉNYUSZEVIS" módon!  

-*Én csökkenteném *a pártoknak juttatott ktgvetési támogatást!
-A parlamenti képviselök számát!
-Az egyházak ktgvetési támogatását!( Repcsisssel egyetértve!  )

Szóljatok hozzá! :!:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 15)

om1942 írta:


> Remek egy párt klónozni kellene :!:



Téged is  
Hogy is szól az aláírásod?
Ahol Tudás van....... :..:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 15)

Te kis Zsókuci szamóca.

Szóval azt akarod hogy én is a Pufival együtt símogassuk cirógassuk gügyögö lelkecskédet :?: :?:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Január 15)

Nem Misi!
Én soha nem akartam semmi ilyet Töled!

Simogatást,cirógatást máshonnan kapok!


----------



## pitti (2004 Január 15)

Szerintem ki kellene torulni a kolcsegvetesbol a Feri palinka penzet :idea:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 15)

pitti írta:


> Szerintem ki kellene torulni a kolcsegvetesbol a Feri palinka penzet :idea:



Szó sem lehet rola! Pont most, amikor fagyás elött állunk? legyen szived!!!


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 15)

A humoros kérdésem az irántad érzett tisztelet és szeretetböl fakadt.

Ez is csak azért van, mert annyira finom és törékeny lelkü személyiségnek képzellek...........ddee minden gondolatom feléd
a nemiség nélküli szeretetböl fakad.

Ha félreértetted a bunkóságomért.......... kérek ezuton elnézést.......-misi-..


----------



## pitti (2004 Január 16)

Judith írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Szerintem ki kellene torulni a kolcsegvetesbol a Feri palinka penzet :idea:
> ...


Szivem az van, palinkam nincs! :shock:


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 16)

Ha rajtam múlik nem is lesz !!! :evil:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 16)

Gonosz. Önzö. Kegyetlen. Két heti pi vizivásra itélem.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 16)

Judith írta:


> Gonosz. Önzö. Kegyetlen. Két heti pi vizivásra itélem.



Úgy köll neked Pitti !!!  
Megérdemelted !!! :evil:


----------



## Judith (2004 Január 16)

Feri T írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > Gonosz. Önzö. Kegyetlen. Két heti pi vizivásra itélem.
> ...



Csak ne keverd bele Pittit. Ez neked szólt, kiráj, mert nem akartál adni Pittinek pájinkát..


----------



## FiFike (2004 Január 16)

Misikem ! " símogassuk cirógassuk gügyögö lelkecskédet " igy irtad Zsokucinak es ez a fajta lelekmeligeto valoban nemtelen :lol: [/quote]


----------



## Feri T (2004 Január 16)

Judith írta:


> Feri T írta:
> 
> 
> > Judith írta:
> ...



Én meg azt hittem,hogy a Pittinek,mer Ö kezdte !!
"Szerintem ki kellene torulni a kolcsegvetesbol a Feri palinka penzet "

Mi ez itt kérem ??? Kettős mérce ??? :roll:
A gazságot símán megértem, de ez már főbenjáró bűn !! :idea: :!:


----------



## pitti (2004 Január 16)

Te csak ne vitatkozz a gazszagugyi miniszterrel mer raduszitom az egeszsegugyi tarca hivatalos fonoveret :evil:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Január 16)

Nincs mese tavasszal fel kell építeni egy újabb pályika fözdét.

Két ilyen bölcs és nagyérdemü ember...... sir a lelkem ahogy marakodni látom öket :!: 

Én mint szekértoló, ha javasolhatnám a Pí- vizet csak jégkockának adagoljuk a snapszokba. :!: :!:


----------



## klari (2004 Február 3)

Gyerekek, a kitűnő rádióadás után én is kaptam ihletet, hogy beiratkozzak a Bényuszevi pártba. Nekem ez elég új dolog, mert még nem voltam semmilyen pártban. Ha befogadtok, akkor úgy gondoltam, hogy lehetnék Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszony, főleg ha elfogadjátok az oktatásaimat. Például, "Ha engem kérdezel akkor azt csinálsz amit akarsz" vagy "Szerintem az a megfelelő cselekedet amit Te jónak látsz."

Jöhetek?


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 3)

Klári, hát persze hogy persze. Szivesen vagy látva köztünk. Mindjárt tedd is fel a neved alá a cimedet. (Nem az otthonit). Az oktatást türelmetlenül várjuk. Ránk fér már nagyon, mert itt álltunk télviz idején egy szó kioktatás nélkül. Azt sem tudjuk melyik lábunkra álljunk elöször.


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 3)

Jol van. Asszem ugyis meguresedett egy pozicio. :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 3)

Na na ! 

Én a szekértoló titakozom !

Ne hogy már valaki kioktasson, hogyan toljam a Párt szekerét!

Ha már miniszter, akkor adja utasításba .....az mindjárt más!

Ilyen fontos tisztséget a király jelöl ki....kel a kinevezése !

Csak akkor hódolok be. !


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 3)

A ket uj tagrol sem elfeledkezni a foszoszatyar nyelv ujito, es a ezermester mek mesterrol akik a radio adast vezettek.
Jova kell hagyni oket, mert meg lelepnek mashova.
:lol:


----------



## goyo (2004 Február 4)

Lemaradtam...

Hol tudom meghallgatni a rádióadást ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 4)

Melitta írta:


> A ket uj tagrol sem elfeledkezni a foszoszatyar nyelv ujito, es a ezermester mek mesterrol akik a radio adast vezettek.
> Jova kell hagyni oket, mert meg lelepnek mashova.
> :lol:





En mint Mimoza Rendorfonok a mimozizmus neveben jovahagyom :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 4)

Üsse kavics, tölem is mehet a menet. 

De ettöl még én sem tudom, hogy hol aza rádió, amitöl egyesek rákaptak a pártunk izére, szinére, szagára.


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 4)

pitti írta:


> Jol van. Asszem ugyis meguresedett egy pozicio. :shock:



Pitti, hol van feltünteve a poziciód? Nincs pozició, nincs pájinka. Punktum.
Este névsorolvasás lesz.


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 4)

O.K. feltuntettem, pedig mar azt hittem hogy tudok illegalitasban is pialni. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 4)

Tudod mikor :evil: Meg jo ,hogy van aki odafigyel :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 4)

:evil: :evil: :roll: Szekértolótársnak senki nem jelenkezik, mert ha felidegesítetek akkor kátyúba lököm a szekeret és az összes piaüveg összetörik :!: :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 4)

Fenyegetunk fenyegetunk :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 4)

Valahol már csak el kell kezdeni...Ti cifrapaszományos píás hunficsurok :!:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 4)

Ne veszekedjetek mar :evil: 
Micsoda dolog ez :evil: Irgumm meg burgumm!!!!!!
Misikem, ha bokros teendoim engedik segitek neked szekeret tolni megigerem, de mivel onkent magamra vallaltam a titkari allast is ossze kell gereblyeznem ki mindenki jelentkezett az utobbi idoben a BeNyuSzeVi partba, mert senki nem tud mar kiigazodni ebben a hatalmas katyvaszban :shock: :roll: :evil: :444:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 4)

Nem hisszek a szememnek !!!

Valaki ebbe a pártba még dolgozni is akar ?

ilyen nincs kérek egy felest !!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 4)

Jelentkezz a Pittinel !!! Elvegre o orzi a piakat!!!!! :roll:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 4)

Kérjek a Pittitöl :?: :!: 

Még az üres üveget is napokig szagolgatja :!: 

Egy slukk se menje kárba !!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 4)

Na jo! Kiutaltatok neked egy felest :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 4)

Aztat meg koll beszelni a kincstarnokkal :shock:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 4)

Ne irigykedj! :evil: Neked is megprobalok intezni egyet :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 4)

Az mas :evil:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 4)

BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: 
TAGSAG:

Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 

Feri T ----koronazatlan kiraj :5: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----(meg nem palyazott meg egyetlen funkciot sem :!: )

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz :twisted: 

Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója :ugras: es a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Zoli-----Fo-szoszatjart :99: 

Elek----ezer-mester :!: 

Klari---(ki)oktatasugyi miniszterasszony :555: 

Palko---....most pontosan nem tudom milyen cime van????

K.O.rnel---Talan rajztehetseget figyelembe veve, lehetne mondjuk udvari fo cimerkeszito  


Mivel kereskedelmi miniszter meg nincs,Javaslom hogy Melitta vallalja fel ezt a megtisztelo feladatot......
az irgalmatlan noveri feladataiban biztosan nem akadalyozna, es talan a lovassagi husdaraloval,es a lepattogzott lavorral tobb rendkivuli arengedmenyes uzletet tudna kipofozni az parnerekbol....... :twisted: 
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0:

Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk :twisted: :twisted: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve :5: :5: Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly :twisted: :5: :5:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 4)

Ez a párt hírös párt !

Azért nem akar uralkodni, hogy más se uralkodjon :!: 

Nálunk a hiánycikk ismeretlen fogalom a pián kívül.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 9)

Kedves Panni!
Elnezest kerek, de egy kicsit elmaradtam a BENYUSZEVI papirmunkajaval  Mentsegemre legyen mondva ez csak harmad es negyed allasban csinalom, mint onkentes!
Nos ezennel teljes jogu tagjava vagy valasztva a BENYUSZEVI partnak.





dulifuli írta:


> BÉkesség
> NYUgalom
> SZEretet
> VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## palko (2004 Február 9)

Mivan nekem?
Vagy izé...mi nincs?
:shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 10)

Ha akarod, hogy legyen egy jo kis zsiros poziciod, akkor mindenfele csuszopenzeket (csuszo palinka is lehet) kell adnod kulombozo beosztasu hivatalnokoknak, mint peldaul az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged-kulugyminiszter. :x


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 10)

Ebben a partban csak fonokok vannak ha tudsz magadnak krealni valami jo kis beosztast konnyen felvetelt nyerhetsz. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Mit nem lehet ezen erteni :shock: Agyal palinkat az az lehetsz ami akarsz :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 10)

csocsike írta:


> Mit nem lehet ezen erteni :shock: Agyal palinkat az az lehetsz ami akarsz :shock:



Ki adjon pálinkát Neked? Csak nem tölem kérnél? Csak az van, amit a multkor adtál, és lenne szived visszakérni? Még ilyet!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

A Palkotol kertem mer o meg nem adott, mer irigy. Meg valaki akar lenni, mondjuk fot okos tojas vagy valami. Mindegy, agyon palinkat es kesz :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Én ha kérhetem tisztelettel Pálinkakutatási és Fejlesztési Miniszter szeretnék lenni...
Van otthon 600 liter cefrém...az 60 liter pálinka...uszkve.
Nos? Kapok pozíciót?

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Palko az isten :656:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Ha segítetek kif&amp;#337;zni...tárgyalhatunk valami bartel-félér&amp;#337;l...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Eztet meg koll beszelni a Pittivel, ebben a partban meg nem volt pelda arra, ho :evil: gy valaki dolgozott volna


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Csak fát kellene hasogatni és a t&amp;#369;zre dobni...meg felönteni a cefrét...meg kóstolni, hogy jó-e... :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Hat nem banom, A Pitti majd fat hasogat, en tuzre doblak, aztan majd kostolgatunk :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Ácsi!

Ki fogja felönteni a cefrét az üstbe?
:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Majd szolunk a lavorosnak, az mar volt kocsmaros is :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Látom nem kell a cefrém....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Eztet ki monta, aljas ragalom :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Elvihetem én azt máshová is befektetni...elvégre t&amp;#337;kés nagyvállalkozó vagyok...600 liter szilvacefre már egyes társadalmakban hatalomnak számít...! :?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Ezt torold ki, ha Pitti megtudja ,neked annyi. Vanak nek Olasz baratai, garanciaval


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Most mit vagy nagyra velük? :shock: 
Ök is szeretik a cefrét nem?
Mit gondolsz, kinek dolgoznak majd, ha megtuggyák? 8) 
:,,:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Feltetlenul a Pittinek.


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Gondolod...nézz csak ki az ajtód elé...
..ha egy újságpapírba csavart döglött halatt találsz, akkor az azt jelenti, hogy "Lucca Csöcsi Brasi ma este a halakkal alszik"! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Vito Genovese udvozletet kuldi utoljara. 8)


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Köszi...személyesen adom át don Corleonénak... 8) 
Holnap átmennek a srácok, visznek nektek egy komatálat...jóindulatunk jeléül...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

A fogado bizotsag keszen all 8)


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Visszük a titkos fegyverünket...Psota Irént is! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Aztat an szeretem, Evek ota noszogatom a Pufit, hogy hozasa ki. Imadom a sanzonjait. Ha talalsz olyan discet vagy szalagot vagy akarmit ,kuldhetnel Nekem ket szama van meg a Tibi te bitang-o ers a Ket kicsi kecske. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 10)

Psotatol a Roncsderby ami fantasztikus volt nagyon sokszor lattam.A tobbi szerepe eneke sanzonjai csodalatosak.
Ha akarod kolcson adom a roncsderbyt.


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Azért nem hallasz mostanában róla, mert egy bányában dugdossák...hátha jönnek megint az oroszok...legyen titkos fegyver...de majd utánanézek...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Melitta írta:


> Psotatol a Roncsderby ami fantasztikus volt nagyon sokszor lattam.A tobbi szerepe eneke sanzonjai csodalatosak.
> Ha akarod kolcson adom a roncsderbyt.




Legyszives Please. 8)


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Csak ne éjszaka nézd meg, nehogy Rádtámadjon...vigyázz vele! :?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Majd vigyazok. Tudod te milyen csunya oregember leszel ha megered? :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Milyen?
:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Mint Psota :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Jaj neeeeee.....kérlek csak olyan neee....akkor inkább a Béla legyen olyan...én nem akarok....! :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Psota is csinos volt fiatalon, Hatalmas dudai voltak. Sajna az oregedes folyamata nincs tekintettel senkire. Rad kulonosen nincs :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Jaja...mondják a lányok is, hogy el se hiszik hogy 21 vagyok...mert kevesebbnek nézek ki... 8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Agyillag :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

És azt is mondták, hogy annyira jól nézek ki, hogyha még egy kicsit jobban kinéznék, akkor ki is esnék... :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 10)

Egy nosulni keszulo "jol kinezo" hattyudala? :roll: 
Mi is jol neztunk ki nosules elott, most meg jol kinezunk.


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

A képeteken a fizimiskátokon is látszik...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 10)

palko írta:


> Én ha kérhetem tisztelettel Pálinkakutatási és Fejlesztési Miniszter szeretnék lenni...
> Van otthon 600 liter cefrém...az 60 liter pálinka...uszkve.
> Nos? Kapok pozíciót?
> 
> :shock:


Ezzennel fel vagy veve a BENYUSZEVI partba! \m/ :mrgreen: 
Pitti, Csocsi, itt az utanpotlas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maris irom a kinevezesedet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ugras: :ugras:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Köszönöm köszönöm...én már el&amp;#337;re megírtam a köszön&amp;#337;beszédem...itt van valahol...majd idemásolom....


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 10)

Ma' kinyitottam a raktarajtot


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 10)

dulifuli írta:


> BÉkesség
> NYUgalom
> SZEretet
> VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

pitti írta:


> Ma' kinyitottam a raktarajtot



Mindjárt odabillegek a talicskával...izé...targoncával... :wink:


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 10)

Csak tedd le az ajtoban ugyis at kell iranyitanom a kulugyminiszteriumba mer nem lesz meg a havi csusztatasi quotam. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Lapat kaszat,
Az apad fa..at.
Majd adok en nektek. Egy percre laveszem a szemem rolatok azt fosztogatjatok a kozos vagyont? :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Á értem...akkor jobb ha mindjárt odaborítom a külügyminisztérium lépcs&amp;#337;jére... :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 10)

Az nem jo mer a Csocsi megtalajja. Az ilyet sotetedes utan kell intezni. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Rendorfonoki megorzest rendelek el. Fellebezesnek helye nincs :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Akkor majd löttyintek az Ö lépcs&amp;#337;jére is egy keveset, hogy behunyja a szemét...
(mennem kell sziasztok!)
:wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Szia


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 10)

dulifuli írta:


> dulifuli írta:
> 
> 
> > BÉkesség
> ...


Kedves Rádiósok :!: :!: Zoli és Elek :!: 

Tessék végignézni a névsort!
Megtaláljátok Magatokat :!: :..:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Elkuldtuk mar ketszer is


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 10)

Jól van na :!:  
Egyébként kinek, mit :?: :?: :..:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Az egesz listat, na. Jol Van?  :ugras:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 10)

Jól hát :!:  :00:


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 10)

Zsókuci írta:


> Jól hát :!:  :00:



Zsókuci, nem lenne kedved a cimedet ugy felirni, mint alapitó és tag? Szerintem úgy az igazi.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 10)

Judithkám  
A tagság elfogadja vajon? :?:


----------



## Pufi (2004 Február 11)

*as*

Persze a tagság elfogadja, de a nnemecsekkel mi lesz&lt;


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 11)

Jo kerdes :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 11)

*Re: as*



Pufi írta:


> Persze a tagság elfogadja, de a nnemecsekkel mi lesz&lt;



Pufi, nem kéne neked is hivatalosan belépni és egy csinos kis vezetöségi állást krwálni magadnak? Ne lógj ki a sorból.


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 11)

Zsókuci írta:


> Judithkám
> A tagság elfogadja vajon? :?:



Én a tagság nevében elfogadom. Akinek nem tetszik nyujtsa fel a kezét.


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 11)

En benne vagyok amig hagytok palinkat sikkasztani :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 11)

Most már nyújthatom a kezem?
(csak az egyiket...mert a másikkal hajtanom kell a "muslincákat" a cefréről...)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 11)

Jo lesz ha a nyakad is nyujtogatod , lehel, hogy meg zsirafnak jo leszel. Kituno inkvizicios szolgaltatasaink vannak kez es nyak nyujtas esetere. :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 11)

Na tessék...egy már rá is szállt....és még meg is fenyegetett.... :?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 11)

:kaboom:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 11)

Hesssinnen a cefréről!
Abadta! :?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 11)

palko írta:


> Hesssinnen a cefréről!
> Abadta! :?




Abadta, az miaz :?: :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 11)

Olyan mint az ebadta...csak dzsigabiul...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 12)

Qk es mit adott? :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 12)

"Eb anya adta"....kölök...


----------



## kandur (2004 Február 14)

Helló,
szeretném megpályázni a kulturális miniszteri posztot.
Megszavaztok?


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 14)

Igen, megszavazlak! :..: :!:


----------



## kandur (2004 Február 14)

Remélem nincs még kulturális miniszter, nem akarom senkinek sem elvenni az állását. Hány szavazat szükséges?


----------



## kandur (2004 Február 14)

Én akkor egy szavazattal kineveztem magamat kulturális miniszternek, 
ha nem tetszik nektek, akkor majd lemondok


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 14)

Lehet, hogy jó lesz :?: 

Tudnillik a Kandur egy kulturális lény, mert ha csinál valamit azt nem lehúzza, hanem elkaparja :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

Tolem megprobalhatjuk,  Mi lesz a feladatod? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

....Melita tegnap hivatalossan is atvette lavorjat....


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 14)

KANDUR! KIJAVITOTTAM A LISTAT! KI VAGY NEVEZVE!
NE FELTKEZZUNK EL PUFIROL SE, O A -NEMECSEK- CIMRE PALYAZOTT.
OT IS KINEVEZTUK,VIZUGYI MINISZTERNEK, VAGY FURDOIGAZGATONAK.


BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: 
TAGSAG:

Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadd - ugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----KULTURALIS MINISZTER

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz :twisted: 

Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója :ugras: es a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Zoli-----Fo-szoszatjart :99: 

Elek----ezer-mester :!: 

Klari---(ki)oktatasugyi miniszterasszony :555: 

Palko--- Palinkakutatasi es Fejlesztesi Miniszter :34: 

K.O.rnel---Talan rajztehetseget figyelembe veve, lehetne mondjuk udvari fo cimerkeszito  


Mivel kereskedelmi miniszter meg nincs,Javaslom hogy Melitta vallalja fel ezt a megtisztelo feladatot......
az irgalmatlan noveri feladataiban biztosan nem akadalyozna, es talan a lovassagi husdaraloval,es a lepattogzott lavorral tobb rendkivuli arengedmenyes uzletet tudna kipofozni az parnerekbol....... :twisted: 
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0:

Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk :twisted: :twisted: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve :5: :5: Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly :twisted: :5: :5:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 15)

*Bényuszeviek !*
Szerintem a Pufi az alpító östag túl fontos nékünk, hogy a feje felett akarata tudta nélkül döntsünk vagy kinevezzük.
*Várjuk ki türelmesen még a Pufi közénk pöfög és halgassuk meg exelenciáját, *vagy sztájkot kihidetek a folyamatos szekétolás vállalásban :!:
-nehogy már a farka csóválja a kutyát- :!: :!:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 17)

BÉNYUSZEVI tagok figyi  Csöcsi Te is figyelj! 

Ma van a :
A NJSzNVE Nemzetközi Napja
>
> Ma van a Nagyon Jóképű, Szép és Nagyon Vonzó Emberek nemzetközi napja.
> Kérlek, küldd el ezt az üzenetet valakinek, akire szerinted ráillik a
> leírás.
> Kérlek, ne küld ezt vissza nekem, mivel már több mint ezer üzenetet kaptam
> és a bejövő fiókom teljesen megtelt.
 :..:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Február 17)

Melitta,Tibor :656:  
Kicsi Fiam és én KÖSZÖNJÜK szépen a dalt :!: :..:


----------



## Pufi (2004 Február 18)

Kéremszépen tisztelettel, hogy avassatok nemecsekké, így kisbetüvel.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Február 18)

Csak a Csöcsit névadójának áldoztam


----------



## Laci (2004 Február 18)

Ez az ,, áldozat ,, egy nagyon jó ötlet volt :wink: !


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 18)

nemecsek Pufi a fürkész kertböl :!: 

A névadói köszönö ajándék, nagyon hiányos....hiszen a jobbik fele nincs meg.!....lemaradt.?...vagy talán d u g o d ? !!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 26)

Ezen lehet ragodni :shock: A szocializmus öt törvénye:
- Ne gondolkodj!
- Ha már gondolkodsz, ne beszélj!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz, ne írj!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz és írsz, akkor ne írj alá!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz, írsz és még alá is írod, akkor ne csodálkozz :shock:


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Február 26)

bocsi, hogy közbeszólok, de tetszik a titulusom, ha párttag lehetek :lol: 
És komolyan felteszem már a munkám gyümölcsét (1részét biztos) hogy kiérdemeljem.
Remélem azért, hogy betolakodtam nem "haragusztok" :656: :656: 
még ha nem is biztosan ideillô szösszenet volt... :?


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 26)

K.O.rnél írta:


> bocsi, hogy közbeszólok, de tetszik a titulusom, ha párttag lehetek :lol:
> És komolyan felteszem már a munkám gyümölcsét (1részét biztos) hogy kiérdemeljem.
> Remélem azért, hogy betolakodtam nem "haragusztok" :656: :656:
> még ha nem is biztosan ideillô szösszenet volt... :?



Nyitott kapukat döngetsz. Ide nem tolakodik senki, hanem jószántából ittreked, mert teccik neki a zártosztályi hangulat. Isten hozott, meg a gyöngyharmat. Ird ki a sarzsidat.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 26)

Ne legy szegyelos, vezesd fol magad,


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 26)

Ez mindjárt lehetne a jelmondatunk is egyuttal: 

Isten hozott, meg a gyöngyharmat. Ird ki a sarzsidat. 
Ne legy szegyelos, vezesd fol magad.


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Február 27)

mosmán annyira bogarat tettetek a fülembe, hogy neki látok 1 BÉNYUSZEVI címernek.. \m/ \m/ :0:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 27)

Lassuk a medvet, akarom mondani a cimert 8)


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Február 27)

igyexem, igyexem vele, csak türelem :444:
addig is hogy mosolyogjatok :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 27)

Szerintem jol nez ki a Csocsi itt, de cimerrol volt szo nem? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 27)

Pitti :,,:


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 28)

Mos mit lodozol? Csak azt montam, hogy jol kinezel! :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 28)

:roll: A grafikán azok a nagy szemek nem a Csocsira emlékeztetnek :!:

De biztos, hogy nem címer.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 28)

BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: 
TAGSAG:

Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadd - ugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----KULTURALIS MINISZTER

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz :twisted: 

Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója :ugras: es a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Zoli-----Fo-szoszatjart :99: 

Elek----ezer-mester :!: 

Klari---(ki)oktatasugyi miniszterasszony :555: 

Palko--- Palinkakutatasi es Fejlesztesi Miniszter :34: 

K.O.rnel---udvari fo cimerkeszito  

Pufi---sajat keresere a BENYUSZEVI nemecsek-je igy csupa kisbetuvel


Mivel kereskedelmi miniszter meg nincs,Javaslom hogy Melitta vallalja fel ezt a megtisztelo feladatot......
az irgalmatlan noveri feladataiban biztosan nem akadalyozna, es talan a lovassagi husdaraloval,es a lepattogzott lavorral tobb rendkivuli arengedmenyes uzletet tudna kipofozni az parnerekbol....... :twisted: 
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0:

Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk :twisted: :twisted: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve :5: :5: Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly :twisted: :5: :5:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 28)

K.O.rnél írta:


> mosmán annyira bogarat tettetek a fülembe, hogy neki látok 1 BÉNYUSZEVI címernek.. \m/ \m/ :0:



Kornel!  
Remek otlet koszonjuk, de ne dolgozd agyon magad :wink: 
Csak szep kenyelmesen :wink:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 28)

:roll: *Kornél fiam !*

:x Ne hallgass a Dulikára !

:wink: Ezzel a ráérös szöveggel még azt is mondhatná, hogy aludj rá még egy évet !! :!: :!:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 28)

pitti írta:


> Mos mit lodozol? Csak azt montam, hogy jol kinezel! :shock:



Csöcsi! Ha ennél jobban néznél ki...ki is esnél... :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Február 28)

pALKÓ TE NEMTUDOD azt, 
hogy a Pitti meg a Csocsi, még ismeri a
Skála reklám dalát "- ide most benézek,....egy két dolgot kinézek,.....és mindjárt jobbanm kinézek-"


----------



## Forgoszel (2004 Március 3)

csocsike írta:


> Tolem folvehetjuk a Kandurt, de ha hozzapiszkal az egeremhez leontom malnaszorpel



*Kedves Csöcsi!*

Mi az a


> malnaszorp


 :?: :?: :?: :shock: :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 3)

70%-os hazi palinka, jol eg


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Március 3)

ebbôl én azt rakom össze, hogy ha "a maci a málnásba" megy az azt jelenti: hülyére vedeli magát 70%-os pálesszel.. :111:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 3)




----------



## Forgoszel (2004 Március 3)

csocsike írta:


> 70%-os hazi palinka, jol eg



Végre el kéne dönteni, hogy mi legyen azzal a nyamvadka "p" betűvel???? :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 3)

Ha van radirod, akkor en mint rendorfonok szemet hunyok :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Március 4)

om1942 írta:


> pALKÓ TE NEMTUDOD azt,
> hogy a Pitti meg a Csocsi, még ismeri a
> Skála reklám dalát "- ide most benézek,....egy két dolgot kinézek,.....és mindjárt jobbanm kinézek-"



Még én is emlékszem:


> Bemegyek....kijövök...de még milyen jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóól kijövök...ha bemegyek...


  
Van vagy 100 darab régi reklámom (20-30 évesek)...a tejfölös túrótól kezdve a pécsi kesztyűig minden...majd felteszem az albumba...vasárnap...nagykirályság!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

Ezúton is értesítjük, hogy fizetésemelése, abban az esetben lesz esedékes, ha IQja kétjegyűvé növekszik


----------



## pitti (2004 Március 10)

csocsike írta:


> ha IQja kétjegyűvé növekszik


En csak egy jegyet akarok venni a az IQ-ra, a mama otthon marad a gyerekkel. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

Ugy is van . 12 even felulieknek :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Március 10)

Hogy oda vagytok azzal az IQ-val.

Nékem már a középiskolában is ötös voltam IQ-ból.
A tanárom irásba adta, hogy az IQ -m ötös !!- de az igaz, hogy mindég elméláztam azon, hogy sose mondta utánna, hogy jeles !!!

Mégse nagyképüsködtem, eddig ezzel senkinek, mert én ilyen szerény vagyok.


----------



## pitti (2004 Március 10)

En egyszer talalkoztam egy pasival Lepsenybol aki meselte, hogy a szomszedjanak volt egy haverja aki egyszer ket IQ-t is latott egyszerre. :idea:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Március 10)

Kettot?????????? :shock: Nem volt egy kicsit hazudos???? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

Lehet, hogy az egy vedett allat :shock:


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 10)

*FELÉTELEM KÉRELME*

TISZTELT MINISZTERTANÁCS ÉS BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT KB. ! Mint Önök is tuggyátok, jó az öreg a házná, ebbő (és nem az üvegbő mer arra vigyázunk ám) kifolyólag, kérem felvételemet (zárt)osztálytársaim közé(tek). Lehetnék mongyuk (Ti is mongyátok) "tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje". Hm ? :?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

Ez jo ez tecccccccik  Ird fol a neved ala, mint alairas


----------



## pitti (2004 Március 10)

Eppenseggel en is hozzajarulhatok, de az is benne van az alapszabajba, hogy vesztegetni kell. Van palinkad? :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

Van de nem adok mer megiszod :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Március 10)

*Re: FELÉTELEM KÉRELME*



obsitos írta:


> TISZTELT MINISZTERTANÁCS ÉS BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT KB. ! Mint Önök is tuggyátok, jó az öreg a házná, ebbő (és nem az üvegbő mer arra vigyázunk ám) kifolyólag, kérem felvételemet (zárt)osztálytársaim közé(tek). Lehetnék mongyuk (Ti is mongyátok) "tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje". Hm ? :?



Obsitos, engem kevesebbel is meg lehet vesztegetni, mert most éppen pálinkamentes diétán vagyok. Természetesen beveszünk a pártba, csak alá kell irnod a neved alá az uj sarzsidat.


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 10)

*Bal - helyesbítek - belépés.*

Köszönöm, köszönöm. Új gunyhóm kertjében van három csupasz fa. Ha ez egyiken szilva fog teremni, a másikon meg körte, akkor lesz pályinkám. (Csak tudnám milyen fák ?) Addig meg leszaladok a kricsmibe a beugróért. Judit ha fogyózol akkor neked csak virtuálisan ajálhatok innyavalót: (csapolta Omar Khajjám)
"Tölts újra hát s légy igaz bölcs velem:
az élet elröpül könyörtelen;
a Mult halott, Jövőnk hiú remény,
de a Mában arany gyönyör terem !"


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 10)

csak tudnám hogyan kell.. (már ezt is elfelejtettem ...?)


----------



## pitti (2004 Március 10)

obsitos írta:


> csak tudnám hogyan kell.. (már ezt is elfelejtettem ...?)


Figyejj. Megkerdezzuk a folavorost ha visszagyun! :idea:


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 10)

*na de még ijjjent*

lehetnék vak tyuk is, most találtam egy szemet. Na csakhogy ott van. Már csak valami képet szeretnék oda a balog felemre, de az mán tényleg nem megy.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

Na igy mingya mas. Isten hozott, kersz hidegvizes pakolast :?: :222:


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 11)

csak ha kísérőnek valami jobb féle pályinkát is kapok hozzá


----------



## palko (2004 Március 11)

van egy új találmányom: pálinkás priznic!
na milyen pálinkafejlesztési miniszteretek van?!
8)


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Március 11)

palko írta:


> van egy új találmányom: pálinkás priznic!
> na milyen pálinkafejlesztési miniszteretek van?!
> 8)



\m/ Remek!!!! \m/ :5:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Március 11)

BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: 
TAGSAG:

Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadd - ugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----KULTURALIS MINISZTER

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz :twisted: 

Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója :ugras: es a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Zoli-----Fo-szoszatjart :99: 

Elek----ezer-mester :!: 

Klari---(ki)oktatasugyi miniszterasszony :555: 

Palko--- Palinkakutatasi es Fejlesztesi Miniszter :34: 

K.O.rnel---udvari fo cimerkeszito  

Pufi---sajat keresere a BENYUSZEVI nemecsek-je igy csupa kisbetuvel

Obsitos--- tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje :wink: 


Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk :twisted: :twisted: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve :5: :5: Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly :twisted: :5: :5:

A BENYUSZEVI cimerevel kapcsolatos topik es szavazas itt talalhato:
http://canadahun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=902&amp;postdays=0&amp;postorder=asc&amp;start=0


----------



## pitti (2004 Március 11)

Azok az angyalok le fognak izzadni. Nem lehetne valami konnyebb szerelesben abrazolni? :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 11)

Az jo volna, legalabb bikiniben, vagy ha az gond akkor annelkul :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Március 12)

Nekem már volt véleményem, mert 

én mondtam amit megmondtam !!
A Judithon kívül senki sem szavazta meg a müremek ötletemet !!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 13)

:shock: Fel kene venni, a partba :?


----------



## FiFike (2004 Március 16)

Rendben Csocsike :wink: A BENYUSZEVI PART lipicai-igavonoja lathato az előző kepen !


----------



## palko (2004 Március 16)

Ezt jól kitenyésztették!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 16)

FiFike írta:


> Rendben Csocsike :wink: A BENYUSZEVI PART lipicai-igavonoja lathato az előző kepen !




Megkonyitjuk a szekertolo munkajat


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Március 16)

BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: 
TAGSAG:

Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadd - ugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----KULTURALIS MINISZTER

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz :twisted: 

Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója :ugras: es a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Zoli-----Fo-szoszatjart :99: 

Elek----ezer-mester :!: 

Klari---(ki)oktatasugyi miniszterasszony :555: 

Palko--- Palinkakutatasi es Fejlesztesi Miniszter :34: 

K.O.rnel---udvari fo cimerkeszito  

Pufi---sajat keresere a BENYUSZEVI nemecsek-je igy csupa kisbetuvel

Obsitos--- tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje :wink: 

Ditke 7--------Bakterház vezető és sínentartási biztos :5: 


Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk :twisted: :twisted: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve :5: :5: Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly :twisted: :5: :5:

A BENYUSZEVI cimerevel kapcsolatos topik es szavazas itt talalhato:
http://canadahun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=902&amp;postdays=0&amp;postorder=asc&amp;start=0


----------



## FiFike (2004 Március 18)

Dulika hat a tiszteletbeli tagot vegyuk mar be !
A BENYUSZEVI PART lipicai-igavonoja , jol jon a segitseg :wink:


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 18)

Apropó segítség. Ha majd vontatni kell az igámat, kölcsönkérhetem ?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Március 18)

Obsitos mint uj parttagnak kuldtunk egy szamot a radioban,hallottad?


----------



## om1942 (2004 Március 18)

Szóval úgy néz ki, hogy kapok segítséget....??? igavonó.....

Ö az iga-vonó ....én a szekér-toló
.....most akkor indítsunk..!!...??? ö vonná én tolnám....de megy-e .........


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 24)

mán honne menne ! Csak kis jószándok kő hozzája neki. Azám a rádigó ! Megint elfeledtem békattintgatni. Oszt lehetne-e, hogy amíg itten irogatom a sok okosságomat, közben halljam a rádigót ? Ha lehetne, mán hogy hogyan ?


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 6)

Csinaltam en is egy par probat. Melyik teccik?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 6)

Ez ku,,,,va jo, nekem tetszik :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 6)

...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 6)

Ez is tetszik


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 6)

....


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 6)

....


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 6)

Na ez az uccso. Ha elfogy a palinka, ilyen hulyesegekkel [email protected] el az idot.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 6)

Nekem meg mindig az elso tetszik 8)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 6)

Radio hallgatas kozben sok mindent lehet csinalni.
pl; ilyen szepelet rajzogatni


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 6)

Alkoholmérgezése miatt perli a kocsmát a nő 

Perbe fogta kedvenc szórakozóhelyét egy húszéves nő, miután az ott elfogyasztott italok hatására alkoholmérgezéssel kórházba kellett szállítani. A hölgyhöz azután hívták ki a mentőket, miután megivott egy korsó sört, egy fél liter almabort, rá még öt perc alatt öt tequilát és elájult. A fiatal nő most beperelte a helyet, mert szerinte az ott mért italoknak sokkal nagyobb az alkoholtartalma a Svédországban megengedettnél.


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Április 6)

Na tessék.. egy alkesz nô, a Pitti meg a nehezen elért BÉNYUSZEVI posztomra tör... :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 6)

Verd meg, vagy ontsd le malnaszorrel az jo :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 6)

K.O.rnél írta:


> Na tessék.. egy alkesz nô, a Pitti meg a nehezen elért BÉNYUSZEVI posztomra tör... :evil: :evil: :evil:


Kornel, nem torok a posztodra, csak elfogyott a palinka a Csocsi meg nem ad.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Április 6)

Utoljara ennyi volt az uvegben ...kepem is van rola :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 6)

De jo indulatu vagy lelkem


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 6)

Beosztassal kell elni.
Maradt meg a raktaron tessek jobban orizni azt az uveget.


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 7)

Melitta írta:


> Beosztassal kell elni.
> Maradt meg a raktaron tessek jobban orizni azt az uveget.



Majd én ráülök. Jó?


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Április 19)

Tisztelt Nagyérdemű Égiek!
Sem az Északi Fény színkavalkádját az égbolton-, sem pedig ókori bölcseink magasztos és fennkölt bölcseleteit utól nem érheti az az itt - nálatok - folyó parlamentáris és egyben ráadásul fölöttébb építő-, a monitor keretére csiilagszórót dekoráló-, a halottakba is életet varázsló példaértékű tevékenység, melynek topikjai-, témakörei és szerkezete méltán illetné meg - mindenkor aktuális pártok kampányait is lesöpörve - az egyetemi katedrálisokat!
Környezet és természetvédelemből álló X és Y kromoszómáim biztosíték arra hogy fennségességetek között szívvel-lélekkel képviselném az alábbi projekteket:
1., Hatásvizsgálatok: megfigyelés, állapotvizsgálat az elfogyasztott alkohol-dózis mértékére és a reakciókara vonatkozólag.Figyelem! a hatásvizs. kiterjed a NEM ELFOGYASTÁSRA is!Gazdaságossági okokból a raktár-felhalmozódás kerülendő, valamint az ( öko-)egyensúly fenntartása végett a delirium-tremens állapot esetén műszakilag is és szankcionálásilag közbelépek! 
2., Öko-tisztaság, szennyezés mentesítés:alapelv nálam: ital csak természetességében, tisztán jó!Mindennemű vizezés szennyezésnek tekintendő! Ha kell, Greenszesz- aktivistaként kötözöm magam a raktárajtóhoz, a vizes csapokhoz, ha szennyező-szabotőröket tapasztalok!
T. BÉNYUSZEVI! Miután Pártotok eszméit, elveit és mindenét örömmel fogadnám el és ha tudnátok helyet szorítani egy egyszerű, Magyarországon élő földi halandó honfinak, úgy ezútom esedeznék hozzátok!
Üdv. Kék Laguna


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 19)

Hat szevusz Te> Na ezt ertettem, mit is akarsz mondani? :shock: Az alkoholert folytatott napi harctol eltompult elmem melyet a lavoros husdaraloja is cafatjaira szedett, kicsit nehezkessen fogja fel a dolgokat folleg az ehgyomorra elfogyasztott 70%- os vegyes hazipalinka elott. Talalj ki valami titulust magadnak amitol nem koll dolgoznod, ird fol a neved ala, hoy nyugodtan tudjunk szekalni. A pittire es a Judithra vigyazz mert ok igazi apltak, es mar a fonovert is megharaptak, kikoptek, amit meg tudok erteni, nekem sem izlett . Ma lesz torlodas nalunk, ami azt jelenti, hogy tobboras lemaradasomat az alkoholfogyasztas teren egyszerre probalom behozni. Tobb kezem is van de csak egy pofam , Ilyenkor torlodas lep fol. :5: :222: :555:


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 19)

Laguna,
Nyugodtan talalj ki valami jo allast magadnak a partban es az majd jova lesz hagyva, csak a megvesztegetesi osszeget (lehetoleg palinkaban) ne felejtsd el hozzacsatolni.


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 19)

Laguna, esedezem, hogy nevezd ki és be magadat. Ez itt ilyen önkényesen megy, mert a társaság még arra is lusta, hogy másnak valami rangot adjon, igy magad uram, ha szolgád nincs. A malac nótával viszont nekem még jössz cserébe.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Április 19)

Jaaaaajjj nekem!!!!! 
Annyira égő!!!!!  Csak most vettem észre egy kis ivás után.... hiába józanul nem megy... Bocsi... ezer bocsessz! 
Nem így akartam a bekéredszkedő első sorait...de tényleg... tök égő...
...kuty...kuty...kuty...Hukk... Egészség...! :222: Ez jól esett...
Szóval az első soromat úgy...hukk ...-bocsi...he-he... olyan jó kedvem lett... szóval úgy gondoltam vóna hogy a Sarki Fény az ami nem éri utól e Párt magasan szárnyaló dolgait...és a bölcseink sem léphetnek még csak nyomotokba se... szóval én aztat így gondoltam volna úgy hogy ezer bocsika...úgy bánt...  
( Tényleg király vagytok!) 
Agyalok a tituluson de nem szeretném elvenni senki "folyékony" kenyerét sem...
Majd jövök, bár én borban-, pezsgőben -esetleg megybonbon-ban is utazok... hozhatok? Ki szereti?
Kajával hogy álltok és azt melyk topikban pusztítjuk el?
Üdv.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 19)

Nem lehetne elobb a Raktarost elpusztitani :5:


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 19)

csocsike írta:


> Nem lehetne elobb a Raktarost elpusztitani :5:



Nem lehet. Drága a temetés, meg a jogi herce-hurca.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 19)

> megybonbon-ban is utazok... hozhatok? Ki szereti?


Imadom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 19)

Judith írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem lehetne elobb a Raktarost elpusztitani :5:
> ...




Hat megeszem. Meg sporolok is :twisted:


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 20)

csocsike írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...



Igaz, és még nyoma sem lesz.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Április 25)

Sziasztok!

Ha jól emlékszem utoljára abban maradtunk, hogy válasszak a BÉNYUSZEVI-pártban valami titulust... 

Igazából azt nem tudom hogy melyek még a betöltetlen helyek; pl. volna-e lehetőség - mint fűnek fának, földnek, víznek állatvilágnak és az ember egészségének védelmezőjeként - egy valamilyen növény és állatvilág, vagy a tiszta természet védelmi minisztrális pozícióját betölteni? 8) 

Ha igen, úgy szívesen állnék rendelkezésre, mint a BéNYuSZeVi Párt zöldítője, esetleg környezetvédelmi, szennyezéselhárítási levegőtisztaság védelmi minisztere. De ha valami hasonlót szavaztok meg nekem annak is örülök. :shock: :656:


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 26)

Megszavaznám Kék Lagunát, mint a BéNYuSZeVi Párt zöldítője, esetleg környezetvédelmi, szennyezéselhárítási levegőtisztaság védelmi minisztere. Kéretik a neved alá tenni a sarzsidat.

Viszont Csöcsike, hol a Tied? Mimóza lekű rendörfönökünk az alagsoron akart távozni, elözetes bejelentés nélkül. Az itt nem megy. Csak akkor, ha majd mi felmondunk Neked, de abban te ne reménykedj. Jobbat, szebbet, okosabbat itt nálad nem találunk egyhamar.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 26)

Judith írta:


> Megszavaznám Kék Lagunát, mint a BéNYuSZeVi Párt zöldítője, esetleg környezetvédelmi, szennyezéselhárítási levegőtisztaság védelmi minisztere. Kéretik a neved alá tenni a sarzsidat.



Szia Kék Laguna :..: 
Csatlakozom Judithoz :!: 
Én is megszavazom miniszteri kinevezésedet :!: :..: !


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 26)

Judith írta:


> Mimóza lekű rendörfönökünk az alagsoron akart távozni, elözetes bejelentés nélkül.



Judith!
Csöcsikém igen *sportszerűen*, előre bejelentette, mi több elköszönt :!: 
Mindezt a Csöcsike!!! topicban tette, amikor azt mondta, hogy -"Sziasztok!"!  Csöcsike stílusban, tömören!
Bízom benne, hogy csak rövid időre, és csak"kényszer-szabira" ment   
Tévedésem esetén, mentségemül szolgáljon, hogy én csak 2001.óta ismerem és szeretem :!:  :..:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 26)

Judith Zsokuci. Koszonom en is szeretlek benneteket Onkentessen valalt szamuzetesem vegeztevel bizti megjelenek, adig is a kedves tagsagnak egy kis jozanodast kivanok 8)


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 26)

Csöcsike, magamba vagyok roskadva. Iszonyu hiányérzetem van. Mimóza lekü rendörfönök nélkül nem tudom rendesen végezni igazságtalalnsági miniszteri munkámat sem. Legalább lepel alatt súgj tanácsokat, könyörgöm!!!! :12:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 26)

Nincsen leplem. :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Április 26)

Csocsike ! Adok neked egy csini leplet es tovabbra is szellemeskedhetsz :wink:


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 26)

Adok én is Neked egyet. Hogy lehet lepel nélkül élni?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 26)

Tessek akkor leplezetlenul mutatkozni!


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 27)

Amint látom többen elhagyják a zártosztályt

Nincs ok nincs indok nics olyan ami ezt a távozást indokolná.

Ha okom van, akkor közlöm, hogy mit miért teszek.
Állítolag odaát egy szabad világ van, szabad gondolkodással, szabad véleménnyilvánítással.
Tanácstalan vagyok, mert nem tudom, hogy most mit érezzek...??....szomoruságot, vagy megvetést, vagy kiábrándulást, de egyet biztosan érzek és ez..........fájdalom.......miattunk....értetek....és minden olyanért , amiért másnap örömet éreztem, hogy majd veletek lehetek újra a lelek-ünk szárnyain. 

*A csiga lélek csigaházába bújik és hiszi, hogy védve van....hiszi, hogy védve van....*


----------



## Judith (2004 Április 27)

Misikém ez egy "nyilt" zárt osztály. Ami azt is jelenti, hogy minden egyénnek joga van bármikor ki vagy bejelentenie magát és még igazolás sem kell hozzá. Merthogy ez az igazi szabadság. Nem kell sehogysem érezned magad emiatt, elég csak tudomásul venni az egyéni szabad akaratot.


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 27)

A Csocsi nem onkentesen hagyta el a zartosztalyt hanem a rendorseg hivatalosan kikerte. Magyarul letartoztattak a szerencsetlent, de szerintem hazugsag a bankrablas mer nincs is penze. A sulyos testi sertesert viszont megutheti a bokajat. :shock:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 27)

*Tudsz egy okot is, hogy bevegyünk ????!!!! *

A Pitti a föraktárnok megvesztegethetö helyettes, ezért az elsö kérdés !

Egy vagy képupu teve vagy, mert nemmindegy, hogy mennyi alkoholt tudsz tárolni !! ????

*Pitti!!*
A Csocsika ártatlan !!!! Mindent bevallok !!! Csak benned akart kárt tenni.

*Jutdithka *úgy érzed meggyöztél ? ....most lelkesedjek vagy repdessek és a fejemet dugjam a struccok közé ???


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 27)

om1942 írta:


> *Pitti!!*
> A Csocsika ártatlan !!!! Mindent bevallok !!! Csak benned akart kárt tenni.


Misi,
A Csocsi nem lehet artatlan mer en jelentettem fol. Azt a bankugyet mos mar en is gyanusnak talalom mer nagyon eltunt azota. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 27)

Teve írta:


> Sziasztok, ez egy jo nagy marhasagnak nez ki. Bevesztek? 8)


Palinkat szereted? Akkor igen. 8) Na meg egy kicsit lokottnek kell lenni, hogy konnyebben vedd a hidegvizes pakolast.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 27)

Pitti!! 
Ha a Csocsi vissszajön ezt nemúszod meg, mert ahová elvisz ott nem lesz medence !!
Különben is a bankból nem is láttam kijönni Öt -....félszavakból is megérted ???.... -


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 27)

Teve irta !
" Hat nem tudom, hogy eleg orult vagyok e hozzatok, de ragad ram mint a kosz. Vegig akartalak olvasni benneteket aztan nem birtam tovabb. Gondoltam en is tudok szamhaboruzni, es szolits nyugodtan dromedarnak A piat csak modjaval szeretem mert mindennek meg kell adni a modjat "

...???????........akkor minek van a pupod ???


----------



## pitti (2004 Április 27)

Teve írta:


> Mit csinalt a csocs a bankba? :shock:



Nem tudom de az biztos, hogy nem takaritani vagy inni ment oda. :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 27)

Szoval Teve
ha meg most a radioban akarsz szerepelni akkor talaljal ki magadnak valami jo kis popozott allast!


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 27)

Teve írta:


> Mondjuk legyek pup a hatatokon. Ha nem haragszotok


Haragszunk


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 27)

Nem köll levenni, hamár ott van


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 27)

Teve 
Majd mindenki a hatara vesz :lol: es neked lesz a vilagon a legjobb dolgod! :lol:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 27)

Holnap taggyűlés lesz :!:  
Nem elfelejteni :!: :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 27)

Legyszi szed ossze a bandat mert elkoboroltak minden fele. :lol:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 27)

Hallod Misimaci :?:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 27)

Melitta írta:


> Legyszi szed ossze a bandat mert elkoboroltak minden fele. :lol:



Igyekszem, igyekszem :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 27)

Jo ejszakat!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

A bank meg nem szakadt rank :lol:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 28)

Kik hívták össze a taggyülést ???

A szekértoló jelen .


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 28)

om1942 írta:


> Kik hívták össze a taggyülést ???
> 
> A szekértoló jelen .



Ejnye-mán-no :!: 
Én hívtam össze tegnap mára  
Magyar-Magyar csúcs volt ma :!: 
Nálad-velem  

Miért nem tetszik jobban figyelni :?: 
Aki kimarad, az lemarad


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

jelen


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Ez a Bényuszevi párt nekem nagyon bejön.
Taggyűlés van?
Be lehet űlni :?: 
Tagfelvétel van?
Vagy nincs?


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Embertelen feladat lenne nekem végigolvasni 25 oldalt :!: 
Mi a lényeg?

Áhhhh, szia Teve :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

A lenyege a partnak beke szeretet, humor,vidamsag
Munkas nincs csak fonok, de ki kell talalni a beosztast a tobbi fonok meg jovahagyja.
Zsokuci volt a kitalalo valahol itt van egy lista kinek mi a beosztasa.
Termeszetesen szivesen latunk mindenkit.


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Akkor belépek!
Köszönöm az invitet!  
Aha, akkor ehhez kell pozició?
Nem tudtok ajánlani valamit? :roll: Vagy törjem én a fejem, igaz :?: :!: 

A Zsókuci miért ír kékkel?A többiek miért nem?
Az jó, ha szép színes az oldal  
Én is választhatnék akármilyen színt?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Mindent szabad hupikekkel irni erezd magad ugy mint otthon. :lol:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 28)

*NA-NA CSILLAGOM !*

Ha ilyen nevet választottál, akkor közöttünk csillognod is köll úgy, hogy árnyékod is legyen töle !!

Ha közénk jöttél .....-Ragyogj ragyogj Csillagom -......

Legyen a Belépő neved *" a bényuszevi csillagszóró "*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Dulika mar osszeszedte szepen konyvelte en meg bemasolom az ujaknak.


BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!! 

TAGSAG: 

Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok 

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos 

Repcsis -----Hadd - ugyminiszter 

Kandur -----KULTURALIS MINISZTER 

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER 

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz 

Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója es a helyiseg kalapacsa 

Zoli-----Fo-szoszatjart 

Elek----ezer-mester 

Klari---(ki)oktatasugyi miniszterasszony 

Palko--- Palinkakutatasi es Fejlesztesi Miniszter 

K.O.rnel---udvari fo cimerkeszito 

Pufi---sajat keresere a BENYUSZEVI nemecsek-je igy csupa kisbetuvel 

Obsitos--- tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje 

Ditke 7--------Bakterház vezető és sínentartási biztos 

Teve ----------Pup a hatunkon


Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk 
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly


----------



## FiFike (2004 Április 29)

Dulika most lattam , mind2-en alma felvigyazok vagyunk !! Mibul van ez a draga alma , granitbul , aranybul ????


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Sziasztok!
Hol vagytok?

Om1942 bíztatására is, döntöttem!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Kérem a tagságot, hogy a BÉNYUSZEVI pártba való belépésemet támogatni szíveskedjetek.

OM.javaslatát elfogadva, elvállalnám a BÉNYUSZEVI párt csillagszórója, kitüntető címet :!: 
(Szia keresztpapi!)  
Felvételem esetén, igyekezni fogok ragyogni, ragyogni!


----------



## obsitos (2004 Április 29)

Üdv mindenkinek (az újaknak külön is). Mi az, hogy taggyűlés ? Kimaradtam ? Mert akkor tényleg lemaradtam. Átaludtam valami fontosat amikor nyírtam a füvet ? :lol:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Obsitos Te is szavazol rám :?: :?: 

Volt valami taggyűlés, vagy mi a csuda :?:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Szia OM :!: 
Látlak ám :!: 
Jó, hogy itt vagy, mert velem nem törődik senki, rajtad kívül :!: :656:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

A jó életbe!
Teve Te megszavazod a tagságom?

Én lehetnék a 25.sorszámú....


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Teve írta:


> Az biztos valam titkos dolog :shock:



Biztos!
Az OM (Misimaci) és egy nőci között volt, pszttt.)


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Erkölcsök, erkölcsök.... a mai világban :?:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Eltűnt az OMisi!  

Teve! Ő az akiről beszéltél, Ő a számháborús is:!:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 29)

Nicsak-nicsak gyrapodunk, szaporodunk a butykosok meg üresek, mert nincs itt a megvesztegethetö Fö-alraktárnok és a Helyettese akik alkoholból kifolyólag a frisenösült korumpálható Rendörfönökkel mindent 
szakszerüen ellenörizne.
Én csak tolom a szekeret ami egyre nehezebb és csak csikorgatom a fogsoromat.

Rendbe van a magam részéröl e jövevényeket úgy ahogy, de még bevállalom, mert a keresztlányom is itt van mán amint látom és egy kétpupu hátán ring Hát sokasodjatok és gyarapodjatok, hogy az irgalmatlan növér szemei vigyázzon rátok !!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Köszönöm Keresztpapi :!:  :656: :00: :23: 

Apropó, a Te szavad sokat ér a pártban :?: 
Bocs, de ezt fontos tudnom :!: :roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Teve írta:


> Jo kerdes, biztos o a fonok



Ezt kéne tudnom, de nagyon :!:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Csillagom írta:


> Köszönöm Keresztpapi :!:  :656: :00: :23:
> 
> Apropó, a Te szavad sokat ér a pártban :?:
> Bocs, de ezt fontos tudnom :!: :roll:



:?: :?: :?:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 29)

Semmi jelentöségem, mert én csaka kovász vagyok amig nem tolom a párt szekerét.
A nagyfönökök azok akket szeretve emlegetek, mert nálam csak azok a fontosak és örülök ha a szivükig érhetek.


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

om1942 írta:


> A nagyfönökök azok akket szeretve emlegetek, mert nálam csak azok a fontosak és örülök ha a szivükig érhetek.



Elárulod kik azok :?:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 29)

.................. TI ...............


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 29)

Na azért Te Dromedár....kapisgálod ???


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 29)

vannak külömbségek...de ha tuni akarod...megelégednék a tiéddel is.!


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 29)

.........csak ne volna olyan hyppi fejed !!.... a csajszik biztos buknak rád !!!!


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 30)

KEZDELEK BARÁTNAK IS ÉREZNI TEVE-PUPU !!!


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 30)

Éreztem én,hogy ennek a Pupu tevének a pupjában más bölcsesség is csobog.


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 30)

om1942 írta:


> Éreztem én,hogy ennek a Pupu tevének a pupjában más bölcsesség is csobog.



Keresztpapi!
Eddig hülyének nézted :?: :idea: :roll: :shock:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 30)

Engem spéci észre sem vesz :!:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 30)

Olvasd el mégegyszer Keresztlányom ! "más bölcsesség *is* csobog "

-hülyékkel nem tudok szót érteni, rájuk nem pazarlok idöt -


----------



## om1942 (2004 Április 30)

Olyan okosan nézel....ezt ki kéne találnod !!....


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

OK.Keresztpapi, megteszem :roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

om1942 írta:


> Olvasd el mégegyszer Keresztlányom ! "más bölcsesség *is* csobog "



Keresztlányom :?: :?:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Május 1)

Tudsz jobb megszólítást, ha már keresztpapinak becézel *Csillagszemü !!!????*


----------



## om1942 (2004 Május 1)

Teve írta:


> Nem merem. :roll:



Próbáld meg !!!!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

om1942 írta:


> Tudsz jobb megszólítást, ha már keresztpapinak becézel *Csillagszemü !!!????*



Csillagszemű ://: :23: :00: 
Köszönöm kitüntető kedvességed


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Tisztelt tagság 

Mély tisztelettel köszönöm, hogy a tagság elfogadott és befogadott :!:  
Igyekezni fogok "csillogni", nemcsak az iccakában :!: 
Megyek a profilba  
Követem Fifike utasítását :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

Mi is koszonjuk tarsasagodat!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)




----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Melitta, jó így az aláírásom :?:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

\m/ kiraly!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Most már csak egy jó kis logó kellenne, ha vóna :!:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Milyen a logóm?
Jó ez? :?:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

aranyos :lol:


----------



## klari (2004 Május 1)

Teve írta:


> Nem eri el a tarsalgasi szintet? Nem akarsz lealacsonyodni hozza? Nem tudom , talalgatok. Hulyenek tartod esetleg pial, az a baj? :shock:



Te Teve, ne szidd a Csöcsikét. Azt már nem hagyom.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Május 1)

Ravasz ez a Teve ki akarja fingani a Csocsit a bokorból !!!


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 1)

Teve írta:


> Nem eri el a tarsalgasi szintet? Nem akarsz lealacsonyodni hozza? Nem tudom , talalgatok. Hulyenek tartod esetleg pial, az a baj? :shock:



Figyejj a Teve kitalalta! Eddig nem akartam mondani de sajnos a Csocsi azert nem jelentkezik mer nem bir irni-olvasni es az apolono aki mutatta neki hogy melyig gombot nyomja meg ha irni akar elment naszutra. :roll:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Sziasztok! 
Bocsi Mindenkitől hogy kissé ellógtam...
Hallom / látom történt néhány esemény míg távol voltam... 
Üdv. a nagyon újaknak! 
Én is jöhetek még?
Emlékeztek még rám?  
Melitta és többiek! Jó lenne így az aláírásom: _"Füstmentesítő környezeti biztos, ködösítés -elhárító, zöldügyi miniszter"_
Szlogent hogyan írhatok be úgy hogy állandóan az legyen? :roll: 
Léccí !
Üdv.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 1)

Kék Laguna írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Bocsi Mindenkitől hogy kissé ellógtam...
> Hallom / látom történt néhány esemény míg távol voltam...
> Üdv. a nagyon újaknak!
> ...


Szia Kék Laguna 
Persze, hogy emlékszünk Rád! Gyere csak a diliházba Te is!
Nagyon jó az aláírásod!:!:
Menj be a profil-ba és az állandó aláíráshoz írd be a titulusod
Érezd nagyon jól Magad!


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 1)

pitti írta:


> Teve írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem eri el a tarsalgasi szintet? Nem akarsz lealacsonyodni hozza? Nem tudom , talalgatok. Hulyenek tartod esetleg pial, az a baj? :shock:
> ...


Ejnye Pitti  
Én eddig azt hittem, hogy a Csöcsike a barátod :evil: 
Méghogy olvasni nem tud :?:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Hali Zsókuci!
Bénázok a másik topicban, a pc.-s-ben; ( a kérdés-feltevésesben)
Bocsi ezerrel de nem jönnek össze a dolgok...
Nem kell véletlenül " négyzetesen integrálni"
Szerintem agyamra ment a tanulás vagy mi...
visszamentem és próbálkozom... :444:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 1)

Hali Kék Laguna :!: 
Gratula sikerült :!: 
Persze, ha kedved van akkor bénázz nyugodtan  
Elárulnád buta fejemnek, mit jelent az AIM, meg a YIM?
Lehet, hogy négyzetes integrálás... :?: :shock: :roll: 8) \m/


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

MIért?
Én végeztem v.mi műveletet a YIM-el és azzal másikkal?
Nem tudok róla...
Amúgy itt van valahol chet?
Különben is nem vagy buta, ne mondj ilyet! Mindenki jó fej!
Én vagyok béna az alkalmazásokhoz... tök égő...  
Most pl. a képet keresem... mármint a nevem alá, olyat ami Nektek is van...aztatat honnan lehet felrakni? :?:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Kék Laguna írta:


> MIért?
> Én végeztem v.mi műveletet a YIM-el és azzal másikkal?
> Nem tudok róla...
> Amúgy itt van valahol chet?
> ...



Szia Kék Laguna  
Chet szerintem nincs!Én új vagyok itt :roll: 
Én is jó fej vagyok?
Figyi a képet a profilban tudod felpakolni :!: 
Tehát menj a profilba   
Én megtaláltam, akkor Te is :!:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Szia Csillagom!
Te is jó fej vagy, a Mindenkibe Mindenki benne van...
Na szóval a profil testre szabása alakulgat, most már csak az a kérdésem ( melyet szerintem a pc-s témájú topicban kellet volna föltennem :444: ) hogy amikor képet választok a saját gépemről, akkor -érthető módon ki írja hogy : " 6kB. -nál nagyobb nem lehet"... viszont ennél kisebbet hol találok? A netről keressek? Én is akarok olyat!!!

(Amúgy üziztem Neked a pc.-s top.ban is.)


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Kék Laguna írta:


> Szia Csillagom!
> Te is jó fej vagy, a Mindenkibe Mindenki benne van...
> Na szóval a profil testre szabása alakulgat, most már csak az a kérdésem ( melyet szerintem a pc-s témájú topicban kellet volna föltennem :444: ) hogy amikor képet választok a saját gépemről, akkor -érthető módon ki írja hogy : " 6kB. -nál nagyobb nem lehet"... viszont ennél kisebbet hol találok? A netről keressek? Én is akarok olyat!!!
> 
> (Amúgy üziztem Neked a pc.-s top.ban is.)



KL.
Végre valaki azt mondja, hogy jó fej vagyok, mint Mindenki   
Itt minden kérdés szerintem megvitatható :!: 
A képet próbáld meg lekicsínyíteni, ha találsz a saját dok.között :!: 
A képtárat megnézted, nem találtál szimpit?
Akkor keress a netről :!:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

O.K!!!!!!!!!! Na végre!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hát a galéria...!!!!!!!!!! Hát azt meg sem néztem előszőr.... hát dehogynem találtam ott mint látod !!!!! jjjjuhííííí  

Mindenkinek kössz, most érzem hogy végre itt vagyok... ja persze a nótával és a bon-bon meggyel még jövök... nincs elfelejtve

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Ugye nincs ilyen senkinek? :shock: 
Nem áll szándékomban elvenni...


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Kék Laguna írta:


> O.K!!!!!!!!!! Na végre!!!!!!!!!!!!
> jjjjuhííííí
> Mindenkinek kössz, most érzem hogy végre itt vagyok... ja persze a nótával és a bon-bon meggyel még jövök... nincs elfelejtve
> Hali mindenkinek![/quot]
> ...


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Én még nem láttam :!: 
Te királylány vagyol :?:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Hááát az attól függ... hogy kinek
Egyébként úgy általában nem; csak ...néha... valahol valakinek...Most pedig elhúztam, mert nálunk Mo.-n most van éjfél és a bioritmusom ... azt üzeni hogy aludni kéne menni
Üdv. :..:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 8)

*Benyuszevi Part Jelenleti ive.*

Ma ki hianyzott?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 8)

Zsokuci , Laci , fagyiszent es meg sokan masok. Misi volt de nem szolt :shock:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 8)

Én nem :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 8)

Misi volt feltette a halalfejes kepet a cigis topicba.
Holnap a nevnapjan remelem jobb kedve lesz.
ISten Eltesen Misi!


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 8)

Mi lett a Misivel? Halalfeje van? :shock:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Május 8)

*Re: Benyuszevi Part Jelenleti ive.*



Melitta írta:


> Ma ki hianyzott?



Sziasztok 

Itt mindenki parttag? Van jo eros palinkam a demizsonban, felvesztek?  


*bojti* :--:


----------



## obsitos (2004 Május 8)

Ilyen felajánlással biztos lehetsz benne. Támogatlak, bár ez nem az én reszortom, csak szeretem a virágot (nem is vagyok rossz ember) :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 8)

Hi!
Dulika a fokonyvelo en is tamogatom belepesedet! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 8)

*Re: Benyuszevi Part Jelenleti ive.*



bojtorjan írta:


> Melitta írta:
> 
> 
> > Ma ki hianyzott?
> ...





Persze , Ha megmondod hol az a demizson, feltetlenul :5:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 8)

*Re: Benyuszevi Part Jelenleti ive.*



bojtorjan írta:


> Van jo eros palinkam a demizsonban, felvesztek?


Csak tedd le nyugodtan a raktarba, mar kitoltottem a part konyvedet! 8)


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 8)

En hianyoztam sokaig.
Most mar itt vagyok


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 8)

Én tegnap igen el voltam foglalva. Kertészkedtem. Pipacsot ültettem és egy kicsit gazoltunk is. De ma itt vagyok. De senki nem kérjen tölem opiumot, mert a pipacs, csak diszpipacs és nincs benne semmi narko. (A fene vinné el. Kénytelen leszek pájinkázmi.)


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 8)

Mely tisztelettel jelentem , hogy JELEN !!!!!!!
Itt ultem hatso sorban szerenyen meghuzodva mert megtanultam , hogy ne szolj szam ...nem faj fejem :99: 
Psztttt.. pedig annyi mindent tudnek nektek meselni :wink: Egyszer volt .. hol nem volt egy szokimondo (oreg)lany es most szajkosarat rakott magara ..az erenyovrol nem is beszelve :wink:

Bojtikam !!! 
Tudod ez a part a TSZCS alapokon nyugszik ... mindent a kozosbe :222: 
A kulonleges hegyi-parlatokra elillanasarol ,- kozosen gondoskodunk :K:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 8)

Fifikem 
Meselj de viragnyelven ertjuk mi azt is. :lol: 
A szajkosartol megszabaditunk az erenyovtol megszabadit valamelyik fiu! csak valalkozik ra? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 8)

FiFike írta:


> Mely tisztelettel jelentem , hogy JELEN !!!!!!!
> Itt ultem hatso sorban szerenyen meghuzodva mert megtanultam , hogy ne szolj szam ...nem faj fejem :99:
> Psztttt.. pedig annyi mindent tudnek nektek meselni :wink: Egyszer volt .. hol nem volt egy szokimondo (oreg)lany es most szajkosarat rakott magara ..az erenyovrol nem is beszelve :wink:
> 
> ...





Az erenyovet meg bevalalom , de szerintem a szajkosar jol all neked


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 8)

Csocsikeeee !!!
Van egy olyan , de olyan torcs(om),hogy a legbiztonsagosabb erenyovet is levaghatjuk vele !!!! Hihihi-hahaha


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 8)

Halihó!
Jelen!
Bocs a vezetőségtől és Mindenkitől hogy távol voltam de lassan itt a vizsgaidőszak úgyhogy most írjuk a beugrókat, mást sem csinálok mint zh.,zh.,zh-k
Egy hét alatt össz. hat órát aludni...
segít egyébként a pályinka fennlenni? Mert ugyan nem a kedvencem de lehet hogy meghúznék egy jó pohárral...
Most megyek, bocs mert már az egyik szememmel alszok...
További jó társalgást!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 8)

Kave az segit orankent egyet kettot lehorpintesz es ugy megy a zarthelyi iras ..... :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 8)

FiFike írta:


> Csocsikeeee !!!
> Van egy olyan , de olyan torcs(om),hogy a legbiztonsagosabb erenyovet is levaghatjuk vele !!!! Hihihi-hahaha








Jovok, ne mozdulj


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 8)

A szaj szabaditasrol sem elfeledkezni hamer ilyen nagy munkahoz latsz! :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 8)

:lol: 
Most jobban szemugyre vettem a szerszamot ...nem semmi :lol: 
Hogy milye van (volt) .... ennek a Csocsikeneeeek !!!
Tanmese:
A Futrinka utcaban volt egy kedvenc kis figura a Mazsola !
Egyszer meglátogatta a Tyukanyot es amikor hazament , igy meselte :
Bobikeee hat van a Tyukanyonak egy olyan , de olyan porcelan gelesztájaaaaaa!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 8)

Ezert tuntetek el? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 8)

Melitta írta:


> A szaj szabaditasrol sem elfeledkezni hamer ilyen nagy munkahoz latsz! :lol:




Bolond vagyok en? :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 8)

Az idealis nonenek (ferfi szemmel nezve) minek a fej ??

Lányok esti imája:
>
> Én istenem, jó istenem
> Lecsukódik már a szemem
> Imádkozok egy férfiért
> Aki nem egy büdös görény
> Aki kedves, eros legény
> Farka pedig nagy és kemény
> Legyen neki jó állása
> A nevemre bankkártyája
> Küldj egy férfit, aki szereti az eszem
> És választ ad arra, hogy nagy-e a seggem
> Aki bárhol felvisz a csúcsra
> Nappali, háló, kert vagy konyha
> Kérek egy férfit, aki végtelenül szeret
> És nem dugja meg a barátnoimet
> Ahogy az ágyam mellett imádkozok
> A köcsögöt nézem, aki nekem jutott.
> Ámen
>
> Fiúk esti imája:
>
> Istenem, egy nagy csöcsü not akarok.
> Ámen


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Május 9)

Hali gali 

Ohh.......koszonom a bizalmat es a tamogatast. Voltam a raktarnal, csongettem de nem jott ki senki pedig mar alig birtam a demizsont.
Benyitottam, hala nem volt harapos kutya....... itt van az igert palinka, hoztam vorosbort is ha szereti valaki. :222: 

bojti :--:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 9)

KOSZIIII BOJTI :lol: 
Ebben a pinyoban huzamosabb idot eltoltenek csevego cimboraimmal :222: :111: :``: 
EGESZSEGETEKRE !!!


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 9)

A fenébe is. Ezek közül én csak az almát ehetem még. Majd junius végén megyek inni is.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 9)

Szia Bojti!

Súgd meg néköm hogy hol mérik a pályinkát, esetleg ha olyan helyet is tudsz ahol bon-bon megy is kapható!!!

Honnan szedted a képet?

Kell hoznom ide egy ari - és fölöttébb türelmes - társunknak, már az üres pohár megolvad a kezében annyira várja... és én meg hagytam eddíg hogy had epedezzen érte... :lol: 
Tovább viszont csak nem kínoznám... szóval ha tudsz egy letölthetőséges elérhetőséget, hogy csapolhassak...
Köszi
( Természetesen Te is kapsz majd az info szolgáltatásért, ne izgulj !)


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Kék Laguna írta:


> Hááát az attól függ... hogy kinek
> Egyébként úgy általában nem; csak ...néha... valahol valakinek..
> Üdv. :..:



Értem én :wink: Az is jó, ha néha... valakinek....


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Már megint teljesen magányos vagyok :!: 
Hol vagytok :?:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 10)

En, itt :roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Jaj, de kassa  :00:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 10)

Orulok, hogy orulunk, mi zujs?


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Nincs mizujs :!: 
Semmi különös és Nálad :?: :lol:

A többiek a bányában dolgoznak, vagy mi a szösz :?: :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 10)

Ma van eloszor jo ido 27 fok meleg van 2 napja jegeso esett es 3 fok volt , szerintem mindenki kimozdult :shock:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Irigykedem 8) 
Nem csodálom, ha kimozdultak, finom is az :!:  
Bezzeg itthon, nagy a zima :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 10)

sajnalom, errol kivetelessen nem en tehetek :shock:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Pedig valakire rákéne már kenni :!: :shock:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Kék Laguna  
A bon-non meggyről sem nem megfeledkezni  
Tartsd evidenciában :!:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 10)

Egyébként jelen :!: 
Megállapítottam, hogy a BÉNYUSZEVI tagsága "kimozdult" :!:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

A Csöcsike mondta :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Mit mondtam jezusom, letagadom :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Kenjuk a Pittire, azon elfer, szerintem eszre sem veszi :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

Csinosabbnal csinosabb kiralylanyok, hercegnok es a fiuk a banyaba dolgoznak.Hm...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

En nem dolgozom es en kepviselem a ferfi nemet a lanyok szolgalataba


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

Az osszes fiu helyet akarsz helyt allni? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

Letagadni azt nem lehet, meg nem tortentnek sem lehet tekinteni.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Mirol van szo? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Hat nem egeszen, majd en valogatok :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 11)

csocsike írta:


> En nem dolgozom es en kepviselem a ferfi nemet a lanyok szolgalataba


Majd szolok az indianoknak :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Anyad. Upsz bocsi :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 11)

pitti írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > En nem dolgozom es en kepviselem a ferfi nemet a lanyok szolgalataba
> ...



És azok mit fognak tenni ennek érdekében?


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 11)

csocsike írta:


> Mirol van szo? :shock:



Na látod, leveszed róluk a szemedet és már itt ugrálnak.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Judith ez egy kinos dolog , Oly anyira , hogy megirtam. Folteszem ide had tanuljatok , meg az az atok pitti is bekin hagy legalabb :evil: :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

*Indianok*

Ma tortent Meghivtak az indianok , szemely szerint a=
> Vizipatkany, egy indian szulinapi partira, mint nagy feher torzsfonokot.=
> Ne neves, itt suljon ki a vaksi szemem ha nem igaz. Egyedul voltam fehe=
> r es ez nagy megtiszteltetes a szamomra. A baj csak az , hogy ezek isznak=
> es a szervezetukbol hianyzik az alkohol lebontasahoz szukseges enzim. Sz=
> oval 5 perc alatt kepessek az ajult reszeg tuneteit produkalni. Szoval vi=
> gyazni kell egy ilyen meghivassal . A masik dolog, a nok. Soha nem dolgoz=
> tak a rezervatumon belul az egyetlen kulturalis tevekenyseg az alkohol es=
> a sex Zart kozosseg, elobb utobb mindenki mindenkivel. Degeneralodashoz =
> vezet. Na a lenyeg most jon ulj le, csak parnaba er halkan mosolyogni. Sz=
> oval a torzs fookossaga aki irni es olvasni is tud / evvel csabitott /kit=
> alalta, hogy verfrisites kell a torzsnek es en mint 2 meteres tenyeszmen =
> erre tokeletessen megfelelek Kis szivemet hatartalan buszkeseg toltotte e=
> l, hiszen a keres az volt, hogy nagyhirtelen ejtsek teherbe 16 not. Hat n=
> em mondom hogy nem becsultek kicsit folul, de hizott a majam. Kepzeld el =
> Ott ul a foldon kb 30 ember, En meg a Vizipatkany egy szeken kozepen. Min=
> dekinel a salyat viszkis uvege, volt aki bagot ragott, volt aki fuvezett=
> A holgyek nem emlekztettek az indian konyvekbol megszokott Rezgo nyarfar=
> a. Szoval a veznabja is legalabb90kg csont nelkul Ferjuk kezet szorongatv=
> a kitagult pupillaval akartak teherbe esni . Tolem. Nem tudtam sirjak vag=
> y nevessek, olyan oszinte naivsaggal es meggyozodessel adtak elo az egesz=
> et. Szoval nagyon ciki volt Eddig szetvetett labamat keresztbe tettem, ha=
> bar igy nehezebb menekulni. A tragedia az hogy erre a nemes esemenyre a f=
> erjek hoztak el feleseguket , mert elso a torzs erdeke. Gyors szamitasoka=
> t vegeztem az esetleges fizetendo gyerektartas oszegerol, es megjobban os=
> szeszoritottam a labam. Mindenkivel kocintani kellett es a felesegekkel =
> pusziszkodni is.Vegig csocsoresztem a torzset mert nem akartam a ferjeket=
> megserteni es minden norol montam valami szepet. Nehez volt En voltam a =
> legszebb. Mindenkivel kocintotam a szuletendo gyermek egeszsegere. Nem v=
> agyok egy vallasos tipus, de halat adtam a joistenkenek azert az enzim do=
> logert. Mielott erkeztem mar ittak, nem is keveset. Kb 2 ora mulva tudtam=
> sexmentesen eljonni. Meg sosem futamodtam meg. Ne neves ki. Ezek itt lak=
> nak a kornyeken es most csinaltam magamnak 30 ellenseget Meg nem tudom ho=
> gy maszok ki belolle. Meg hogy a ferfiak elete konyu.


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 11)




----------



## donna (2004 Május 11)

*én is jelentkezem*

Bár megjegyzem, hivatalosan nem léptem be a pártba. Sokat olvasok, keveset írok ide, és még nem sikerült kitalálni, milyen funkciót találjak ki magamnak - ami csak jelképes - de azért!!!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Csöcsike  
Csalódtam Benned!
Így megfutamodni egy fehér törzsfőnöknek :!:  
A szemeidre vigyázz :!: 

Ha én ezt a klubban elmesélem


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Gondoltam , hogy ez tetszeni fog . Kb 2 hete tortent


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Hülyéskedel velem :?: :roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Nagy fehér törzsfőnök, Te hallod a rádiót? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Hallom, persze. Nem hiszem hogy megegyszer csif-nek fognak hivni. :shock:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Csöcsike!
Nagy újságom van :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Csillagom írta:


> Csöcsike!
> Nagy újságom van :!:[/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Nem! Pont Népszava?  

Persze, ha nem vagy kíváncsi??????
Én hallgatok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Nem ajanlom :roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Ez enyhe érdeklődésnek tűnik számomra


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Csak gyere kozelebb :evil: Na mondjad mar Please


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Megkaptam a kanadai vízumot


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Csillagom írta:


> Megkaptam a kanadai vízumot




Gratulalok , mikor josz? Varunk sok szeretettel,k meg lakassal meg minden  :00:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Úgyhogy...... :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Csillagom írta:


> Úgyhogy...... :roll:






Ugy hogy, mit? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

Gartulalunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

csocsike írta:


> Csillagom írta:
> 
> 
> > Megkaptam a kanadai vízumot
> ...



Kedves vagy! Sőt, nagyon kedves vagy!
Kicsit rumlis a dolog, mert a nagybátyámhoz mennék :!: :?: ..
Aki utálja a Magyarokat!  Ezt én nem értem :!: 
Azt mondja, hogy nem egy összetartó, mi több széthúzó a társaság  
Ő maga nem is tartja a kapcsolatot Magyarokkal :evil: 
Érdekes én nem ezt tapasztalom ezen a fórumon. :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

Kuld ide hozzank a nagybacsit hatha megszeret minket. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Sajnos igaza van a nagybatyadnak, de mindig vannak kivetelek. Nezd meg , allitolag Toronto es kornyeken 400000 magyar el hanyan vagyunk itt , hanyan vannak a masik oldalon. Szomoru de ez van . Ezert ragazkodik az ember a barataihoz mert kitudja mikor lesz megint. Elvesztesuk is sokszorozottan faj :shock:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Ezt megpróbálhatom


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

Mikor indulsz?Mennyi idore josz ki?


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Gőzöm sincs :roll: 
A nagybátyám úgy gondolja, hogy segíti az életemet!
Csakhogy én egy nagyon szuverén egyéniség vagyok.
A szabadságom nagy kincs!

Az egész úgy indulna, hogy mit nem tehetek :!: :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)




----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

NEm kell ugy a szivedre venni,biztos hogy rogton a ket orszag kulonbsegeire akarja felhivni a figyelmedet.
Juniusba ha mar ott lennel osszehozhatnank egy talit a tobbiekkel mert mar en nagyon hianyolom oket.
Termeszetesen meghivhatnank a nagybacsit is.


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Dúsgazdag canadai úr!
Úgy gondolja, hogy a pénzével mindent és mindenkit???!!!!!

Megjegyzem szokott Benneteket olvasni :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Szegeny ember, mostmar ertem, miert nem tartja a kapcsolatot a magyarsaggal :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 11)

Miert nem beszelget velunk?
Nem szeret minket? :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)




----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 11)

Úgy hiszi, hogy Ő "kakilta" a spanyolfalat :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 11)

Szerintem normalis viselkedes, en kb 10 evig nem voltam hajlando szoba allni a magyarokkal. A Dulit amikor kihoztam , o nem beszelt csak magyarul es azert , hogy ne unatkozzon hat le vittem a magyarok koze, amit sokszor banok ma is. Vannak rendes emberek csak ritkan talalkozol veluk. A 80% simlis :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 12)

Az igazság az, hogy mi már nem is számitunk magyaroknak. Nézd meg, a Csöcsit például tenyészbikának akarták az indiánok. 

Csöcsike, ne aggódj. Szerintem ha ittak, azt sem tudják, hogy mit csináltak. Te csak szégyenlösen mosolyogj, és várakózóan nézz a hölgyekre, hogy mikor lesz már eredmény. Arról igazán nem Te tehetsz, hogy az alkohol befolyásolja a szaporulatot is.


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 12)

csocsike írta:


> A 80% simlis :shock:


Miket terjesztesz te itt rolam?! :evil:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 12)

csocsike írta:


> Szerintem normalis viselkedes, en kb 10 evig nem voltam hajlando szoba allni a magyarokkal. A Dulit amikor kihoztam , o nem beszelt csak magyarul es azert , hogy ne unatkozzon hat le vittem a magyarok koze, amit sokszor banok ma is. Vannak rendes emberek csak ritkan talalkozol veluk. A 80% simlis :shock:


 :? Na ez az a bunom, amit soha nem fog nekem megbocsajtani :? :x :shock: :twisted: :5: :5: :12:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 12)

csocsike írta:


> Csillagom írta:
> 
> 
> > Megkaptam a kanadai vízumot
> ...



Gyere amikor csak gondolod!!!! :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :..: 
Ez estben ..... most eppen..... tokeletesen egyetertunk Csocsikevel  
Jol jegyezzetek meg, mert nagyon ritka alkalom :!: :!: :twisted: :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 12)

:evil: :roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 12)

Dulifuli  Csöcsike  
Ekkorazavarbansemnemvoltammárezeréve :!: 
Köszönöm :656: :23:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 13)

Dehogy nem , csak mar elfelejtetted


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 19)

Donna !...... lehetnel a tollforgato .. mit gondoltok ?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 19)

NAgyon joooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 21)

Jelen :!: 
Én itt vagyok  
És Ti, hol a túróban vagytok :?:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 21)

EN is itt vagyok,de a tobbiek?


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 21)

Szia Melitta  
Alszanak :?:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 21)

Pedig mar a hasukra sut a nap! :roll: 
Aki sokat alszik keveset el. :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 21)

Mirol van szo? Mit kell itt csinalni? :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 21)

Én is itt vagyok, de nem sokáig, mert rohanok. Csempézünk és festünk, szóval nyakig munkában. Azért pihenésül idönként bekukucskálok ide.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 21)

Judith írta:


> Én is itt vagyok, de nem sokáig, mert rohanok. Csempézünk és festünk, szóval nyakig munkában. Azért pihenésül idönként bekukucskálok ide.



Judith :!: 
Nem irigyellek. Pihenj gyakrabban :!:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 21)

En montam a Pittinek , hogy ne kenje osze a falat nallatok :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 21)

LAgalabb egy stigulat illene huzni hamar ennyire elfoglaltak vagytok. 8)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 21)

Igy ni I.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Május 22)

En sem vagyok meg parttag de itt vagyok es kukucskalok a hegyoldalrol ;-) 
*Fifike* olyat irt, hogy "hegyoldali foszakacs" ... hmm nem is rosz! alohaaa


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 22)

A BÉNYUSZEVI párt hegyoldali főszakácsa, a hegyoldalról :!:  
Egészen jól hangzik :!:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 23)

Jelen :!:  
Hol vagytok :?: :,,:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 24)

Zsókuci írta:


> Jelen :!:
> Hol vagytok :?: :,,:



Ne lövöldözz Zsokuci, mert arra allergiás vagyok. Itt most Viktóriát ünnepeljük és csak úgy röpködnek a petárdák. Engem meg a frász tör ki, hogy kit löttek le és miért. Pont olyan hangja van, mint egy puskalövésnek.


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 24)

csocsike írta:


> En montam a Pittinek , hogy ne kenje osze a falat nallatok :evil:



Nem falat festek, csak ablakrámát. És azt azért mert a csempe szine üti a ráma szinét. Pitti nem mocskolt be még semmit nálunk, de majd befogom fösteni, mert olyan müvészlélek, hogy ki hitte volna?


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 24)

Judith írta:


> Ne lövöldözz Zsokuci, mert arra allergiás vagyok. Itt most Viktóriát ünnepeljük és csak úgy röpködnek a petárdák. Engem meg a frász tör ki, hogy kit löttek le és miért. Pont olyan hangja van, mint egy puskalövésnek.


Ja. Engem is a frasz kerulgetett egesz eccaka. Persze most se vagyok meggyozodve, hogy az a hang mind peterda volt :shock:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Május 24)

No nem vesztem el azért én sem teljesen, csak éppen nyakamban hordom a világot mostanában. Én mondom nektek, Atlasz meg Szüszifosz hátolgombolós kezdők, és lazán elsüllyedtek volna az elmúlt néhány napomban.

De sebaj, élek, virulok - meg ti is, ahogy látom.

Sajna nem lesz módom még egy darabig igazi bokszmeccseket mérkőzni veletek, de remélem nemsokára ismét normális napok köszöntenek rám is.

Igérem, időnként azért bekukkolok, még ha csak úgy halkan módon is.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 24)

Az jo lesz ha rank nezel es orkodsz az erkolcseinken mert a vegen meg rossz utra terunk. :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 24)

1,


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 24)

Halihó!!!!! :..: 
Hogy vagytok???????
Hol vagytok??????

Itt mostan strigula legyen: *'*,
vagy sorszám: 2
:roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 24)

3, jo otlet legyen akkor sorszam. :wink:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 24)

Részemről O.K'


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 24)

4.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

5.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 25)

*6*


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

7.  
6. Hol voltál egész nap?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 25)

Reggel Istvannal kaveztunk,mert mindent ott felejtettem naluk a kosarat is Utana elmentem a repulojegyekert,o budara, erzsebetrol, utana a Margit hidon atmentem es minden konyves uzletben megalltam a Dulika konyeert amit kb a 5, uzletben kaptam csak meg, es persze mindenhol vettem egy ket konyvet ,Tibinek vasaroltam MAcsaitol Orkeny egyperces cd.
Jo sok penzt elkoltottem mert bizony nem egy konyv 5000Ft volt.
Gondoltam elmegyek meg nezelodni a piacra de ott nem vettem semmit.
Haza ugrottam bekaptam egy kis fagyit es a patikaba vitatkoztam vagy 1 orat mire anyam +1 havi gyogyszeret megvettem.A postara is elkellett mennem mert az internetet kiakartam fizetni a jovohonapot is nehogy szo erje a haz elejet.
Kicsit segitettem az anyamnak cigiket pakolni,feltolteni es most elvezkedek a tarsasagotokban es kozben hallagatom a candahun radiojat.
Zsukoci igazan nagyon kimeritoen beszamoltam a mai napi elfoglaltsagomrol. :wink:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

Tyű, jó kis mozgalmas napod volt :!:  

Egyébként szól a rádió? :?:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 25)

NAhat! Nem hallgatod?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Melitta írta:


> NAhat! Nem hallgatod?





En igen :shock:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

Na már én is :!:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 25)

Probalom kiheverni az elso hosszu 7veget.....az ajandekba kapott virust es sorolhatnam tovabb , :twisted: de szivos fajta vagyok es ujra itt vagyok !! :..:#8 )(mert nekem minden nyolc ) :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 25)

Szia Fifike!
NA vegre hogy itt vagy! A szamod lemaradt!


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

FiFike írta:


> Probalom kiheverni az elso hosszu 7veget.....az ajandekba kapott virust es sorolhatnam tovabb , :twisted: de szivos fajta vagyok es ujra itt vagyok !! :..:



Szia Fifike  
Nekünk is öszejött egy kedves vírus :evil:
Te ajándékba kaptad, na az kassa  
Nagyon bosszantó :!:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 25)

:lol: Jelentem a bacilusok , tetvek irtasa folyamatban van ! :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Jo szorakozast :shock:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

9.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 26)

10


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

Na azért  :..:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 26)

11 :roll:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 26)

Figyuzzatok má!

Zsókucika! 
Most ez a jelenléti ív hogyan volna?
Ha Zsó máj.25.-én a 7. volt, akkor 26.-án miért a 9.? Mihez képest 7 és miihez képest 9? ( bocs ha hülye a kérdés, csupán nem látom át .)
Nem úgy van hogy minden nap előlről kezdődik a számozása a belépőknek?


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 26)

Eles vagy kiralylany! Ebben az ordogi korforgasban resen kell am lenni :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 26)

12 :roll:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

13. :roll:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 26)

4.5 :shock:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

FiFike írta:


> Eles vagy kiralylany! Ebben az ordogi korforgasban resen kell am lenni :wink:



Fifike :!: \m/ \m/


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

pitti írta:


> 4.5 :shock:



:?: :roll: :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 26)

Zsókuci írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > 4.5 :shock:
> ...


Mit varsz? Ez a dilihaz nem? :shock:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

pitti írta:


> Zsókuci írta:
> 
> 
> > pitti írta:
> ...



Na, már megint kihagyott az agyam


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 27)

Na, ha bolondok háza, akkor legyen 22.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Judith írta:


> Na, ha bolondok háza, akkor legyen 22.





24 en nyertem :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 27)

Jó, nyerjél, de akkor nekem 8.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Igy nem koll :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 27)

csocsike írta:


> Igy nem koll :shock:



Ha! Mitül lettél olyan válogatós?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

Judith írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Igy nem koll :shock:
> ...




Kaptam birsalmasajtot es nagyon finom volt igy mr gyozni sem akarok :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 27)

Mi van nem tud itt senki tisztesegesen szamolni?
olyan libasorba felen
14.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 27)

de *33*


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 27)

:``: :``: :``: :``: 

Hát akkor a jelenléti ívbe ez a sor számom: *( 55 X - 21 + 87az n-ediken, )*( 63 / 12-nek a 20%-a) (és ez mind gyök alatt) = ??? *


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 27)

Szerintem hagyjuk abba a számolgatást, mert én allergiás vagyok a számokra. Még csak pénzben sem szeretem, mert abból csak adóság van és nem vagyon. Elég, ha csak beirjuk, hogy: jelen.

Igy még versengés sem lesz belöle. (Hiába, ez a nagy büdös demokrácia kiütközik belölem. Pedig próbálom magam türtözteteni, de nem megy.)


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 27)

csocsike írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...



Olyat én még nem ehetek. Elmesélnéd milyen volt az íze? (Ezt hivja Péter élelem-pornónak.)


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 27)

Judith írta:


> Szerintem hagyjuk abba a számolgatást, mert én allergiás vagyok a számokra. Még csak pénzben sem szeretem, mert abból csak adóság van és nem vagyon. Elég, ha csak beirjuk, hogy: jelen.
> 
> Igy még versengés sem lesz belöle. (Hiába, ez a nagy büdös demokrácia kiütközik belölem. Pedig próbálom magam türtözteteni, de nem megy.)



O.K., ha nekem szólt megértettem, bocs ha hülye lettem volna csak szerettem volna felvidítani a társaságot. Szerintem is elegendő ha beírjuk; "jelen".
Hali :..:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 27)

O.K., ha nekem szólt megértettem, bocs ha hülye lettem volna csak szerettem volna felvidítani a társaságot. Szerintem is elegendő ha beírjuk; "jelen".
Hali :..:[/quote]

Dehogy vagy hülye!!!! Én vagyok allergiás a számokra. Honnan tudhattad volna? Meg mióta sovány és gyönyörü vagyok, azóta az IQ-m leesett és elgurult a pincében. És most nincs kedvem utána menni és keresgélni.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 27)

:idea:


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 27)

Csöcsike, te meg minek örülsz? Hogy a Te feleséged szép is meg okos is? Annak örülhetsz is.


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 28)

Judith írta:


> Csöcsike, te meg minek örülsz? Hogy a Te feleséged szép is meg okos is? Annak örülhetsz is.


Hat legalabb valaki legyen szep es okos a csaladba :shock:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 28)

pitti írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > Csöcsike, te meg minek örülsz? Hogy a Te feleséged szép is meg okos is? Annak örülhetsz is.
> ...




 Ugye Pitti!!!!!  
Gondolom ez nalatok is igy van :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 28)

Nalunk a Mama szep es okos, ugyhogy nekem ma' nem kell csinalni semmit. 8)


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 28)

Hát igen... ez alapból így van, ősidők óta!

A nők a szépek, okosak, jók, világot megváltók ( több magasító szó most nem jut eszembe, de a szótárakba ezek a jelzők TERMÉSZETESEN nők miatt kerülhettek be.) Ezeket a fogalmakat tulajdonképpen a nők hozták az emberiség tudatába, nyelvhasználatába.
Pitti; helyesbítem - utólagos engedelmeddel - a fenti mondatodat; nem arról van szó hogy egy férfinak egy okos és szép nő mellett nem kell csinálni semmit... ez így nem teljesen pontos megfogalmazás! 
Helyesen mondva egy féfi *NEM TUD (!!!) mit csinálni*... hogy miért?
Ha egy nő (mint tudjuk hiszen az természetes) pl.okos, akkor a férfi csakis a másik oldal(on) lehet! Hogy melyk...? Azt a képzelő erőkre bízom... hiszen ha valami legalább az ERŐ veletek van( legalább ez melletetek szól).    
Amúgy szia!!! :..:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 28)

:shock: :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 29)

Szerintem meg ha már szép,okos,jó és világot megváltó -én Veled ellentétben még tudnám sorolni Lagunácska  -nos akkor, az a férfi :wink: !
Őszintén remélem a női nem -így önmagad is- tömjénezése nem vezetett ájulásig és megpróbálod belátni,hogy a világon az igazán nagyszerű dolgokat férfiak nevéhez kötik  .Hadvezérek nagy formátumú politikusok,tudósok és művészek nevét lehetne sorjázni.De minek?-mikor mindez köztudott. A ,,másik,, oldal is büszkélkedhet nagy nevekkel -Lukrecia Borgia,Madame Rekamie stb.-de lássd be ők inkább negatív értelemben alkottak maradandót  . Na jó,sokszor emlegetik még azt a lengyel származású franciává avanzsált csajt Juliette Pürié vagy hogyis hívják,hát tudod az izotópos Curie felesége   .De ő a kivétel,ami erősíti a szabályt....  De igazság szerint mögötte is ott állt -szorosan-egy férfi ,a férje....


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 29)

Igaz lehet Laci,  Valoszinuleg Madame Rekamie mogott is ott allt :roll: 
fekudt -szorosan egy ferfi aki akar a ferje is lehetett... :roll: :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 29)

En ismertem Totszentandrason a trafikosnet. Nagyon okos asszony volt. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 29)

A trafikosnek okosak. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Es a mosonok? :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 29)

Azok koran halnak. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Nekem mar volt ket mosonom is. :shock:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 29)

Laci írta:


> Szerintem meg ha már szép,okos,jó és világot megváltó -én Veled ellentétben még tudnám sorolni Lagunácska  -nos akkor, az a férfi :wink: !
> Őszintén remélem a női nem -így önmagad is- tömjénezése nem vezetett ájulásig és megpróbálod belátni,hogy a világon az igazán nagyszerű dolgokat férfiak nevéhez kötik  .Hadvezérek nagy formátumú politikusok,tudósok és művészek nevét lehetne sorjázni.De minek?-mikor mindez köztudott. A ,,másik,, oldal is büszkélkedhet nagy nevekkel -Lukrecia Borgia,Madame Rekamie stb.-de lássd be ők inkább negatív értelemben alkottak maradandót  . Na jó,sokszor emlegetik még azt a lengyel származású franciává avanzsált csajt Juliette Pürié vagy hogyis hívják,hát tudod az izotópos Curie felesége   .De ő a kivétel,ami erősíti a szabályt....  De igazság szerint mögötte is ott állt -szorosan-egy férfi ,a férje....



De könyörgöm miért??? Miért nem, vagy nagyon ritkán viszik a nők valamire!?
Nekem több - kutatást végző - prof. a tanárnőm a fősulin, a laborban magam is részt veszek a munkájukban, dolgozunk egy problémán. Szóval ismerem őket, nagyon jó fejek. De *nincsenek férjnél, nem alapítottak családot! *Könyörgöm! 
Figyeld meg egy felnövekvő kislány ill. kisfiú értelmi fejlődését!
*Hát a kislányok AGYILAG már jóval korábban érettebbek mint a fiúk!!!*
S nem arról van itt szó hogy a fiúk majd " behozzák" Nem és nem!!! Egész egyszerűen arról van szó, hogy a lányok mikor felnőnek, férhez menve gyermekeik, családjuk lesz. Mi vár rá? Nem a tudományos információk gyüjtése, a Phd.-zás, a naponta a kutató műhelybe történő bejárás!!! neeeeem, ezek a dolgok megszünnek számára hiszen a gyermek gondozás/ nevelés/ háztartás szintén egész embert kíván és ami alényeg; NAP MINT NAP! S ez óriási energiát, figyelem-elvonást idéz elő egy nőnemű emberen! Pedig IQ-ja esetleg a korábbi értelmi érés során fokozatosan és intenzíven fejlődött! Figyelj Lacikám, az idővel, a tettekkel nagyon jól el lehet számolni... egy hölgynek a karrier-építés, az agyilag történő fejlődés család alapítás során egyszerűen megáll, de csak azért mert a sors - onnantól kezdve hogy férje / családja lett nem engedi meg! Ez a szerep ugyanis egészen más IQ-t kíván meg,egészen más tipusú teendőt igényel mint mondjuk egy kutatási munka. Nem megy az "értelmileg nem lemaradni, fejlődni "tipusú életmód ekkor már az adott nőnek, egészen egyszerűen azért, mert a gyerekkel a háztartással otthon kell lenni *nap mint nap.* Ahogy mondani szokás " egy seggel két lovat ülni nem lehet...."És nekem ne jöjjön egy skac sem azzal, hogy; " de hát ennek a politikusnak, annak atudós hölgynek ott a gyereke, családja". Itt nem állhatink meg... nézzük meg hogy ezeknél a hölgyeknél hogy oldják meg a család, a háztartás napi teendőit?
Nem csak annál az infonál kell megállni hogy " van neki is... és ő is..."! nézzünk már a dolgok hátterébe!!! Itt napi teendőkről van szó!!! Illetve arról hogy ki hol tud lennei adott időben és térben . Kinek mennyire adott életvitele során maga a *LEHETŐSÉG!!!*Én ilyenkor mindíg kiakadok, :98: hiszen tudom jól - tanulmányaim révén - hogy amennyiben van idő és lehetőség tudományos körökben forgolódni, információk után nézni, folyamatosan tovább képezni magunkat, akkor óriási tetteket, tudományos kreációkat vihet végbe egy olyan ember is, aki éppenséggel ( örömére vagy bánatára de -) nőnek született.
Nem azon múlik egy sikeres emberi élet hogy nő vagy férfi -e az illető!!! 
Ezen mindíg kiakadok, :evil: mert igenis a nők is képesek a világot is megváltani - akár!
Csak a sorsuk mást diktál! Felnőnek és a legtöbbjüknek itt ágazik le az élete vágánya! Család, s az ahhoz szorosan kapcsolódó háztartás...miközben lassacskán az évek során innentől már intelektusuk megy így "veszendőbe"!!!Ennyi, ilyen egyszerű!
Értsétek már meg Ti...Ti...féééérfiak!!! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 29)

Juszt sem :roll: Bearultal Gereb :evil:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 30)

De akkkkor ííííííííís !!!! :ugras: 
Hajrá nők!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Ja, persze , hajra. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 30)

100% egyetertek!
A nok viszik az elet oroszlan reszet.
Abban a pillanatban hogy csaladot vallalnak az megegy full time work.
Nem konnyu osszeegyeztetni a karriert a tovabb tanulast a csaladot +a munkat.
Akinek sikerul annak baber koszoru jar.
En is orultem ha a csaladot es a munkat osszetudtam idoben szervezni.


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 30)

Kék Laguna írta:


> Értsétek már meg Ti...Ti...féééérfiak!!! :evil:


Ha megvesztegecc palinkaval es csokival en azt ertek meg amit csak akarsz! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Mi az hogy csaladot valalni ? Szerintem ahoz ket ember kell nem ? A masik fel reszerol ugyanolyan lemondassal jar , nem? Nalam legalabb is igy mukodik. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 30)

Nekem a bevasarlo cekker, a konyha meg a felmosorongy mar messzirol visszakoszon. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

pitti írta:


> Nekem a bevasarlo cekker, a konyha meg a felmosorongy mar messzirol visszakoszon. :evil:




Ezek a nok nem nyugszanak . Ugyanugy mosogatok gyereket neveltem foztem mostam mint akarmelyik haziaszony meg sem kialtom ki magam martirnak. Ugy tudom ez egy onkent valalt dolog nem kotelezo Lehet valtoztatni :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 30)

Nyugszunk mi es nekem is sokat segitett a ferjem de volt idoszak az eletemben amikor nagyon nagy volt a teher ami rajtam volt.
Ez mar a multe, most mar minden oke.


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 30)

Na, hadd vigasztaljalak meg Laguna. Én ismerek olyan családot, ahol a férj "áldozta" fel magát a feleség karrierje miatt. Az asszony ment egyetemre, szerezte meg a többszöri doktorátust. A férj a családi üzletben müködött és müxik ma is. Két gyerek van, de mire meglettek, addigra volt annyi kereset, hogy fel tudtak melléjük venni bentlakásos gyerek gondozót. 

És volt idöszak a mi életünkben is, amikor az én munkám és beosztásom miatt több volt a fizetésem, mint a mérnök férjemnek. És tudod, mit, a férjem röpdösött az örömtöl. Elllentétben néhány magyarországi barátomtól, akik ezért megróttak, söt megmorogtak, hogy nem szégyellem magam igy "lejáratni a férjemet?" Mi meg csak néztünk, mint a moziban.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Miért nem nyerhetnek a férfiak a nőkkel szemben?

Ha megcsókolod, nem vagy úriember.
Ha nem csókolod meg, nem vagy férfi.

Ha mindennel egyetértesz, amit mondd, papucs vagy.
Ha nem értesz egyet vele, akkor nem figyeltél.

Ha elegáns vagy, nyálas szépfiú vagy.
Ha nem vagy elegáns, akkor igénytelen vagy.

Ha figyelmes vagy, azt gondolja, valami rosszat csináltál.
Ha nem vagy fiygelmes, nem szereted.

Ha sok szexre vágysz, akkor csak a teste kell neked.
Ha nem vágysz sok szexre, akkor nem szereted.

Ha a haverokkal mész el, akkor zülleni mész.
Ha a barátnőivel megy el, akkor igényes szórakozás történik.

Ha valamit mondasz, azt akarja, hogy rá figyelj.
Ha rá figyelsz, azt akarja, hogy mondj valamit.


----------



## pitti (2004 Május 30)




----------



## Laci (2004 Május 30)

Én nem fognám fel versenynek a két fél között.A család ápolása a gyerekek nevelése és gondozása is lehet egy nő számára ,,karrier,,.
Képezheti valaki magát úgy is,hogy nem feltétlenül kerül valamilyen pozícióba.Nyilván én viccből írtam fentebb,amit írtam-a férfiakat ért támadásra reagálva  de a párhuzamos karrierépítés vagy nevezzük bárminek egy házasságban nagyon nehezen kivitelezhető.Nem egy példát látok,hogy a házastársak már a gyerekek megszületése után vetik bele magukat a tanulásba és továbbképzésbe.Végül is mindenre jut idő,csak a gyerekekre nem. Ők állandóan rokonoknál és ismerősöknél vannak a szüleik helyett.Szerintem ha a férj is és a feleség is tanul vagy építi a karrierjét vállaljanak később gyereket,mert a szüleik ilyetén kibontakozását-mégha anyagilag többmindenre jut is- csak ők sínylik meg.
Mi egészen kicsi koruktól ketten voltunk a gyerekekkel,úgy értem nem volt sajnos segítségünk. El tudtam őket látni akkor is ,amikor a feleségem hetekig kórházban volt.Nem mondom,hogy nem volt nehezebb,de meg lehetett oldani. Évezredek alatt alakult ki,hogy a nőt általában a családi tűzhely őrzőjének stb. tekintik és a férfiak feladata a család másfajta szükségleteinek a biztosítása volt.Azt is tudom,hogy a világ megváltozott,benne mi is. De az az a szó,hogy Anya-egy gyerek számára mindig többet kell,hogy jelentsen mint ami a nő családban betöltött pillanatnyi szerepét jelenti éppen egy adott családban. Tehát én a rokoni körömben a fiatal családanyák sóhajaira-akik nem tudják összeegyeztetni a gyerekek nevelését,a férjükkel való együttélést,a munka és a tanulás kétségkívül nem könnyű problémáit,miközben a gyerekeik hányódnak csak -fel szoktam tenni a kérdést: miért mentél férjhez ? Ez vonatkozok nyilván a párjára is ! Mert ha a karrier az első,akkor a család már csak -logikusan-a második,vagy a sokadik lehet akár. Egyszerűbb nem belefogni...


----------



## om1942 (2004 Május 30)

*Több évet eltöltött közös és elváltan *
tengetett- zengetett napjaimnak bizony 
az általatok felvetett aggályok a tapasztalataim 
szerint -------csak és csakis akkor merültek fel,------
ha mind a két vagy az egyik fél, már kívülröl 
kezte mérni méricskélni azt a kapcsolatot, ami a boldog 
együtlétükkor észre sem vettek. 
Az a bizonyos -boldog eggyütlét- egy idö után bevett gyakorlattá 
változott és azt tekintettük természetesnek. 
A boldogságunkból született gyermekünk gondozása, 
soha ,de soha nem jelentett terhet, mert a bölcs 
természet adta terheket mindenki tudta ösztönösen kezelni.
A házasság szent mérlege akkor mindég egyensúlyba volt 
és nem felekre és felekre osztódó terheket jelentett,
ahol a mérleg már kezdett kilengeni ide-oda és azt 
egyensúlyba hozni az összekepcsolódás sorvadása hiányában
kezdük kötelezö teherként felfogni a további együttélésünket.
Onnan idulnak el azok a bölcsességi szlogenek amit a Csicsi leírt.
Ez a kritika rám is vonatkozik föleg rám, aki mindezt többször
is átélte.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 30)

Szerintem kíséreljétek meg vesztegetési-igény nélkül megérteni!
Legalább csak próbáljátok meg... menni fog!
Igaz hogy kicsit lassabban mint NÁLUNK ugye NŐKNÉL, de csak-csak összejönn nálatok is!
Ti-ti- ti...ari - pofi, atyala-patyalácskák...

Attól még kedvelünk benneteket! Naaaaaa ne keseredjetek el!
Szárnyaink mellett biztonságban vagytok, nem fog senki az eszetekért elrabolni, vigyázunk mi nők rátok! És még főzünk is rátok, meg vasalunk...stb., mert ugye hát ehhez is nekünk van elegendő IQ-nk.
Az élethez más területén pedig adunk mi nők észt nektek, úgyhogy fel a fejjel!
Ti-ti ...


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 30)

Persze, természetesen én is hiszem és vallom, hogy egy Anya legyen anya és minden ami evvel jár. 
Igazából csak arra szerettem volna rámutatni hogy semmivel sem képtelenebb egy nő ugyanazokat az eredményeket, sikereket elérni mint egy férfi, csak azért mert nő.Agyilag ugyanis képes - lenne - rá.
Sokan azt mondják; buta, nem érti... mert pl.: "szőke nő".
Azt szerettem volna hangsúlyozni, hogy az IQ-ja egy nőnemű embernek is meg van, csupán - éppen a társadalmi szerepvállalása miatt - az az esetek többségében háttérbe szorul, nem tud " kibontakozni".
Tehát a nők is emberek, következésképp: nem ostobák, ha pedig azok, annak pedig eme oka van. 

Jó példa erre amit Judith írt fentebb, hogy bizonyos határig akár meg is cserélődhet ez a szerep és a ha úgy adódik, a nő viszi tovább a " ranglétrát", főként akkor ha a nő munkahelye csak íly módon stabil. Az más kérdés hogy régi dogamatikus felfogások szerint ez ma még kevésbé elfogadott.
Persze én szerencsésnek mondhatom magam e téren és nincs okom panaszra. Csupán a többi nőtársam nevében emeltem szót fentebb.


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 30)

Laguna  !

Te itt nyitott kapugat döngetsz. Senki nem mondta,hogy egy nőnek nincs meg a magáhozvaló esze.Jó,hát ez sokszor kevés,de ez van :wink: . 
Azt írod : ,,...nem fog senki az eszetekért elrabolni,..'' 

Nos ehhez csak annyit,hogy Ti is aludhattok nyitott ablaknál...  .

Azt mondod,főztök ránk stb. /ha van sütnivalótok is ,nincs semmi probléma/,na most nem akarok szerénytelenkedni de a főzést kivéve csaknem mindent megtudok csinálni a háztartásban. Jó meg lehetne tanulni azt is-gondolom én. De ha úgy akartam volna berendezni az életemet,hogy mindent magam oldok meg,akkor nem nősülök  . Hát nem ?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 30)

> De ha úgy akartam volna berendezni az életemet,hogy mindent magam oldok meg,akkor nem nősülök . Hát nem ?



HAt ez az!-ami nem fer.....


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 30)

Há' mér' nem fair  ?

Nem mondok én ezzel rosszat ! Nyilván valamilyen munkamegosztásnak kell lennie egy családban. Nem csak a nő nyakába nem lehet varrni aránytalan terheket, a férfiéba sem . Attól nem család egy család,hogy csak az egyik foglakozik vele. Arra gondoltam,amit írtam,hogy anno huszonvalahány -éve a nősülés előtt- természetesen nem az járt a fejemben,hogy majd egymagam mosok,főzök ,vasalok,házat építek,gondozom a gyerekeket,nyírom a füvet stb.stb.stb.Persze,hogy közösen terveztem egy társsal,mintahogy lett is.Nna  !


----------



## Judith (2004 Május 30)

Laci, egyetértek veled. A házasság szerintem is egy társas válalkozás. Azt hiszem ezen van a hangsuly. Nomeg azon, hogy két ember, mint partner, hogyan tudja kiegésziteni egymást. Ez persze, szerintem azzal jár, hogy állandóan kommunikálni kell, mert a szituációk változnak és azokhoz kell alkalmazkodnia a társaknak tehetségük és pillanatnyi erejükhöz mérten.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 30)

Laci írta:


> Há' mér' nem fair  ?
> 
> Nem mondok én ezzel rosszat ! Nyilván valamilyen munkamegosztásnak kell lennie egy családban. Nem csak a nő nyakába nem lehet varrni aránytalan terheket, a férfiéba sem . Attól nem család egy család,hogy csak az egyik foglakozik vele. Arra gondoltam,amit írtam,hogy anno huszonvalahány -éve a nősülés előtt- természetesen nem az járt a fejemben,hogy majd egymagam mosok,főzök ,vasalok,házat építek,gondozom a gyerekeket,nyírom a füvet stb.stb.stb.Persze,hogy közösen terveztem egy társsal,mintahogy lett is.Nna  !





:656:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 30)

ILyen a ferfi szolidalitas.
Ezt nevezem,veletlenul se adnanak igazat egy nonek.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Május 30)

TUDOD MIT ! .......MELITTA !!!


IGAZAD VAN. MOST MÁR JOBB.??????


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Május 31)

*jelenleti iv???*

:roll: 8) :roll: Fonovernek Tisztelettel jelentem!

kerek bejegyezni nekem egy "igazoltan tavol"-t!
Mert azt ugyis tudja mindenki, hogy rossz penz nem vesz el!!!  
Hatmeg ez a jofele! Ez meg plane nem! :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 31)

Ti aztan alandoan elvesztek.
Felevente elokerultok es utana csak nagy csond.
HA bovebben beszamolnatok a tavolletetekrol....
Mit csinaltok merre jartok?


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Május 31)

*hol vagy? vajon hova mehettel?allandoan csavarogsz,hianyzol!*

 Melitta!
(na kicsit tobb tisztelettel Melitta Doktorno kerem!  
Ne tessek kozeliteni avval a husdaralovagoval!  
Szoval hogy merre jarunk? Hat ha nagyon akarnank akkor sem tudnank nehezsegek nelkul valamerre is menni, mert a kocsinkat letettuk ide a haz ele!? (irjam a cimet?) Mert a biztositast nem tudjuk itt ebben az allmban megfizetni! pontosan a haromszorosaba kerul mint az elozo 
"provinciaban"
Szoval most aztan feladunk egy hirdetest amiben : Renszarvasfogatot vennenk, szankoval, es talaponak szerzodnenk! 8) :lol: 8) 
Na szoval semmi baj,(pillanatnyilag) itt vagyunk Edmontonban, es ugy tunik a kovetkezo "Interjuig" itt is maradunk.
Mindenfele hivatalos papirok elintezese utan a munkaengedelyre varunk -ugy 6 vagy 8 hetet- amit arra hasznalunk fel, hogy a koronamtol megszabaduljak! :roll: 
Na tenyleg! De nem attol ami a fejemen van, :twisted: nem attol ami a szamban van! Jaj! :wink: Meg pentekig!- mert penteken egyre jeloltek meg a "kivegzes" idopontjat!(ha addig a felelemtol ram nem jon egy"szivinfark!"vagy mi? :roll: :twisted:  
Egyebkent azert vagyunk neha olyan marha nagy csendben, mert az elmult 14 honap alatt, amiota az orszagban vagyunk pontosan 7x koltozkodtunk!
:wink: Hat nem lehet azt mondani rank hogy"mondjuk:nehezen mozdulunk? :lol: Vagy hogy nem vagyunk mar abszolut Canadaiak? :lol: 
Doktorno kerem emiatt volt hogy nem lehetett hallani felolunk, mert amikor koltoztunk a gepet szetszedtuk, es mire ujra osszeraktuk volna, mar megint eppen szet kellett, mert mennunk kellett! :roll: 8) :roll: 
Nem ragozom mert belegabajodok!
Most mar vagyunk!(amig meg nem mondjak pontosan hova a bus-borongosba menjunk!?)
Addig legfalabb mindenbe lelekotyogok!  :twisted:  
puszi Edit


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 31)

A renszarvas fogatra meg varnotok kell mert most kezdodik a nyar.
Eleg ha telre beszereztek egyet.
Sajnos a sok koltozkodest nagyon keves ember tudja csak meguszi,volt nekem is benne reszem,a rekordokban elen jarok,mert volt olyan honap hogy ketszer oldottuk meg a koltozest a csop csaladdal.

Azert a computer legyen az utolso az elcsomagolasba es az elso a kicsomagolasnal.

Lehet hogy vegig jarjatok az osszes provicot? :roll: 
Tudjatok milyen sok ember szeretne megismerni canadat,meg en sem jartam a nyugati parton, de meg Edmontonba sem.

Varjuk az elemenybeszamolodat!
A biztositas ontarioba is a csillagos eg.


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Június 1)

*hat persze! mindennek eljon az ideje!*

:lol: Ahogy mondod Melitta!
Persze a renszarvasokat most a nyaron csak idomitgatom, es majd amikor eljon az idelye, befogom oket es hajtok!
:roll: :roll: Addig viszont mar szambavettem az osszes szorakozasi lehetosegeket, amik itt adodnak: Lehet peldaul Hoembert epiteni, es lehet meg Havat lapatolni, es aztan lehet meg, kiasni a kocsit a hobol, es
hokasat kesziteni, es hoeket javitani,es aztan lehet meg hogolyozni,
:roll: :roll: ...es nezni ahogy esik a ho... :roll: :roll: Tok jo!Meg szerencse hogy szeretem a HAVAT! :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 1)

Valoban nagy szerencse hogy szereted havat , mert maskulonben nem igen lehetne elvezni a juniusi hogolyozast.

Lehet hogy csak a vegleteket szereted? A sok sok ++++Celsius utan a sok sok minusz lett a kedvenced?

Van munkatok? Koltozkodesen kivul mivel toltitek napjaitokat?


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Június 2)

*idotoltes!*

:shock: Jaj! Melittam!

Ezt most pont jokor kerdezted!
Az tortent ugyanis Tudod hogy talan emlekszel meseltem regebben hogy egy gyulladas miatt a koronam (nem ami a fejemen van, hanem ami a szamban van) szoval hogy az elkezdett mozogni es a doktor nenik
(jelen esetben mar a harmadik) azt ajanlotta hogy valjak meg tole!!!  
Hat nem mondom nem volt konnyu dontes, de miutan elmagyaraztak az osszes lehetosegemet:ami ez az egyetlen megoldas!
Igy aztan most amikor az osszes tobbi hivatalos papir elintezese utan
varni kell 6 vagy 8 hetet a munkavallalasi engedelyeinkre, ugy dontottem hogy ezalatt az ido alatt tul kell lenni ezen amuteten is!
:roll: El is mentunk nagy batran a doktornenihez most a heten hetfon, es megbeszeltuk hogy penteken hozzalat a nem kis feladathoz! Addig en is erotgyujtok es szedem az antibiotikumokat amiket eloirt!
De ma :roll: telefonalt, hogy megkapta a szukseges engedelyeket a keze
lesemre, (mert 400 dollar felett kell engedelyt kernie) szoval mar holnap mehetek ( a kivegzesemre ugy erzem) :roll: 
Szoval hogy mivel telnek a napjainkeldaul a holnap avval kezdodik :
hogy beleulok a szekbe!(nem nem a villamosba meg!) a fogorvosiba!
De korulbelul annyira felek tole, minha a masikba kellene! :roll: 
Ugyhogy nagyon bizom benne, azert meg a hetvegen is fogsz rolunk hallani?Mit gondolsz? :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: 
puszi Edit


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 3)

Most van idod, meg kipihened a fogorvost, es szepen tovirol hegyire szamoljal be mi minden "elmenyben"volt reszetek.


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Június 3)

*elmenyek, elmenyek, elmenyek es elmenyek!*

:lol: Melittam!
Hat ismersz engem! Ha elkezdenem mmost elmeselni az osszes elmenyemet ami mar itt Canadaban tortent meg velunk ezalatt az alig egy kicsivel tobb mint egy ev alatt, mar az is egy fele konyv lenne, 
amire ugyan agyon vagyok kerdezgetve, mert minden olvasom aki bejarkal a vendegkonyvembe az elolvasasom utan kerdezi, hogy na es most hol tartunk? :lol: 
De miutan meg szeretnem irni a "Masodik bovitett kiadast" nem lohetem le a poenokat! :wink: 
De azert hogy egy kicsit felcsigazzalak azert elmondom csak igy toszavakban mik is tortennek velunk!:
:roll: Megerkezunk,- veszunk egy autot!- ellopjak (ez az elso autolopas
eletemben!- meg aznap estere megvan a masik!- aztan masnapra megvan a regi is!-nincs kicsit sok autonk?-na jo a biztosito lenyeli az egyiket es kellemesen kifizeti-nyitunk egy uzletet-de a tarsas viszony pontosan olyan mint amilyennek irva van a konyvben"turos a hata a kozos lonak"-el kell jonnunk Vancouverbol Edmontonba, es amikor azt mmondom tok szar volt a vandegloi tars, hat ez amibe itt lele birtunk esni, az ha lehet meg egy rakassal nagyobb sz...!-kimenekit a szorult helyzetunkbol egy baratsagos csalad - bekoltozunk egy hazba, es lejelentkezunk!(vilag eletemben tudtam es mar mindenki tudta rolam hogy az a legjobb ha nem tiltanak tolem semmit, mert orokke azt teszem, amit nem szabad!)-tovabb ezen a vonalon:lejelentkezunk 
"menekult statuszra" amikor mar mindenki sirva konyorog, hogy ezt az egyet ne tegyuk!-de nincs mas lehetosegunk!-csodak csodalyara minden varakozas ellenere kapunk engedelyt maradni, - es most amig a munkaengedely megjon mecsinaljak az amugy mar fel eve kiesni keszulo 
hidaimat(mert hogy nekem azok is vannak)- ez egy ket honapos fogmutetek sorozata- kozben egyik ejszaka arra ebredunk hogy a hazat korulvette a rendorseg!(mint a filmeken) elviszik a szomszedot egy kicsit??? :wink: 
Tok jo mi?
:roll: puszi Edit :roll:


----------



## pitti (2004 Június 3)

Ugy szep az elet ha zajlik 8)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 3)

Mindnyajunknak az elete egy egy konyv ,hisz maskeppen de valamennyiunknek olyan meglepetes sorazatokkal kellett szembe nezni hogy ezt otthonrol meg a legnagyobb fantziaval sem, tudta elkepelni. :wink:


----------



## obsitos (2004 Június 3)

Ha már a meglepetéseknél tartunk, gondolom nem én vagyok az. Amikor elköszöntem sem okoztam meglepetést senkinek. Pedig csak erre voltam kiváncsi. Nos, nem hiába vagyok "szóra sem érdemes". Hanem (igaziból) távoli, utazós programom volt (nyaraltam) most érkeztem vissza. Most is csak azért, mert a könyvnapon, a Szt.István téren (Bazilika elött) kell megjelennem, hogy szombaton 16 órától dedikálhassam a tavaly megjelent novellás kötetemet. Szívesen látok mindenkit, ha abban az időben arra jár. Az Accordia kiadó pavilonját kell keresni, a könyv címe: Heptameron. Aztán megint el kell tünnöm kicsit, tyukszemszorító határidőkből kifolyólag. Persze, egy "tiszteletlen"-től mi mást lehet várni ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Gratulalok a konyvhoz  Sajna Canadabol nem tudok megjelenni a dedikalason , bocsi


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Június 3)

*jaj! konyvnap! Bazilika.....*

8) :roll: 8) Szia Obsitos!
Nagyon rendes Toled, hogy szolsz hogy ujra elmesz, es mitolunk meg legalabb olyan rendes, hogy ha a multkor nem is reagaltunk ra, most megtesszuk! :roll: 
Tudomasul vesszuk, hogy egy idore ujra elmesz, valahova ahol nagyon szoritjak a tyukszemedet(?mert szereted?) 
:twisted: De azert ha csak teheted vidd magaddal a lap-top-odat es kozben is legyel velunk! :twisted: 
Ja! Es termeszetesen gratulalunk a konyheti szereplesedhez!
Tovabbi sok sikert! :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Edit (a kiralyi tobbest csak ugy eleganciabol vettem magamra, meg gondolom a tobbiek neveben is szoltam!)Uff!


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Június 3)

*na ja...*

:lol: es csatlakozom a Csocsi bocsijahoz ( mackonak)
E.Edit. ami most azt is jelenthetne, hogy Edmontoni Edit, vagy hogy Edit az Erdobol!? Ahogy tetszik?


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Június 3)

obsitos írta:


> Ha már a meglepetéseknél tartunk, gondolom nem én vagyok az. Amikor elköszöntem sem okoztam meglepetést senkinek. Pedig csak erre voltam kiváncsi. Nos, nem hiába vagyok "szóra sem érdemes". Hanem (igaziból) távoli, utazós programom volt (nyaraltam) most érkeztem vissza. Most is csak azért, mert a könyvnapon, a Szt.István téren (Bazilika elött) kell megjelennem, hogy szombaton 16 órától dedikálhassam a tavaly megjelent novellás kötetemet. Szívesen látok mindenkit, ha abban az időben arra jár. Az Accordia kiadó pavilonját kell keresni, a könyv címe: Heptameron. Aztán megint el kell tünnöm kicsit, tyukszemszorító határidőkből kifolyólag. Persze, egy "tiszteletlen"-től mi mást lehet várni ?



Szia Obsitos  
Mi is gratulálunk a könyvedhez :!:
Igaz, szombatra van már programunk, de igyekszünk időt szakítani , hogy "arra járjunk"!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 4)

Obsitoskam!
1, Felhaborodva vettuk tudomasul az angolos tavozasodat!!!??????? es felkertunk sot mar tagnak be is ajanlkoztunk a bucsuzos topicodba hogy egy nyugdijas klubot alakitsal mert van itt egy par aki szivesen jonne.
De nem reagaltal ra!  
2 Gartulalunk a konyvedhez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: 
3, a Dedikaslasra igenyt tartanank de csak a jovo honaptol.
10 db konyvet legyszives felre tenni dedikalva !Koszi.
MAskulonben hianyoztal nem csak nekem hanem mindenkinek.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obsitos (2004 Június 4)

Köszönöm, köszönöm, köszönöm...... Igérem, amint tudok jelentkezem. (Melitta, ez lett volna amit nem kaptál meg... tudod.... említettem.)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 7)

Szia
Ha tudod reklamald meg a postan mert se ide se MAgyarorszagi cimemre nem erkezett meg.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Június 8)

Jelen


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 8)

En is itt vagyok


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Június 8)

Mi ketten :!: 
Na majd kapnak a többiek  :!:


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Június 10)

8) En is! En is! En is! En is! 8) 
Ehhez van egy tok jo viccem, csak nem tudom azt az egy szot hogy helyettesithetnem hogy "zsalonkepes" legyen?
Nem nem nem lehet! keresek egy masik viccet:
" A Nagy hadihajo kozeledik a kikotohoz, (ejszaka) es szemben lat egy fenyt kozeledni!
- terjen ki!- orditja a kapitany!
-terjen ki maga!-jon a valasz a feny felol
--terjen ki! -orditja megegyszer a kapitany
--terjen ki maga! - jon ujra a valasz!
---Terjen ki en egy nagy hadihajo vagyok!
---"en meg a vilagitotorony!"

Bocsanat ha valaki mar ismerte!


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 20)

HOL VAGYTOK CIMBORAK ???


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

FiFike írta:


> HOL VAGYTOK CIMBORAK ???





Szia Fifike, en vagyok de amiotta jobbulunk en mar nem erzem olyan jol magam itt


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 20)

Csocsike ! pedig olyan jooo rossznak lenni , nem jobbulunk !
Kuldok neked egy védo angyalkat .


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Koci


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 20)

> Szia Fifike, en vagyok de amiotta jobbulunk en mar nem erzem olyan jol magam itt


Csocsike es mitol nem erzed jol magad?


----------



## pitti (2004 Június 20)

csocsike írta:


> FiFike írta:
> 
> 
> > HOL VAGYTOK CIMBORAK ???
> ...


Hat akko ne jobbulja'. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 20)

Ja, es te is gonosz vagy :evil:


----------



## om1942 (2004 Június 21)

*Ki meri bántani a Csocsit ????.....*

Ö már nem is iszik, ......és annyira makulátlan !!!!!

Pitti el a kezekkel Töle !!!


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 27)

Melitta es FiFi nem eszik matol kezdve mert felkertek minket egy most keszulo , ehezo orszagokat bemutato film reklamozasahoz . :ugras:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 27)

:lol: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Biztos vagy Te ebbe a felkeresbe?
Most noszogatnak menjek ebedelni,  de csak azert is ellenallok........... :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 27)

om1942 írta:


> *Ki meri bántani a Csocsit ????.....*
> 
> Ö már nem is iszik, ......és annyira makulátlan !!!!!
> 
> Pitti el a kezekkel Töle !!!








Tegnap , Igeretemhez hiven a Palinkadat atadtam a Pittinek.


----------



## pitti (2004 Június 27)

Igen unnepelyes keretek kozott megtortent a hivatalos atadas. Az unnepsegen a Benyuszevi part tobb tisztsegviseloje is felszolalt kinyilvanitva jokivansagaikat valamint azon remenyuket, hogy a palinka ivas nem a multe, aze a multe ami sokszor olyan nehez akadalyokat gorditett a palinkaivas utjaba.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Június 27)

*A jó pályinka megrenszabályozza az ember gigáját, de nem az elméjét.*
A szívem tiszta szeretetével kívánom, hogy e szinbólikus kedveskedésemet fogyasszátok olyan jóízüen, mint ahogy én mindanyiunk közt a barárátságunkat ápolni szeretném.

Csocsika Te is tudod, hogy az ital ivása elött a gombócot nem én raktam a gigádba, .........amit sosa nem is tennék.

Remélem a Pittinél a pia körül minden feloldódik és gyorsan elfogy, .........ahol egy kicsit én is velehet lehetek, ......ha még elviseltek.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 27)

Igen unnepelyes keretek kozott megtortent a hivatalos atadas. Az unnepsegen a Benyuszevi part tobb tisztsegviseloje is felszolalt kinyilvanitva jokivansagaikat valamint azon remenyuket, hogy a palinka ivas nem a multe, aze a multe ami sokszor olyan nehez akadalyokat gorditett a palinkaivas utjaba.

Se fenykep se letszam olvasas,se jegyzokonyv? :roll: [/quote]


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 27)

Az alkohol mersekelt fogyasztasa jo hatassal van az emesztesre , verkeringesre es megnyitja az egyebkent nem vagy alig hasznalt agysejteket . :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 27)

Tul lassu vagyok? :lol: Egy serkento stampedli megoldas lenne? :roll: Malnaszorprol is le kell hogy mondjak?


----------



## om1942 (2004 Június 27)

*Az irgalmatlan növér még mindég bizalmatlan*

......ami nem csoda, hiszen zártosztályról van szó....!!!


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 27)

Pedig bizhatna az apoltakban :wink: "mert nem vagyok teljesen orult csak ........." lalalaaaaa
Jo tanacs az irgalmatlan növérkének ! A malnaszörpöt behelyetesithetjuk ; bodza vagy szeder palinkaval . Hatasa az arcokon azonnal eszlelheto , agysejt-serkentese az elfogyasztott mennyiseggel , a maligannal es "teherbirasunkkal" van osszefuggesben . :222:


----------



## Judith (2004 Június 27)

Melitta írta:


> Igen unnepelyes keretek kozott megtortent a hivatalos atadas. Az unnepsegen a Benyuszevi part tobb tisztsegviseloje is felszolalt kinyilvanitva jokivansagaikat valamint azon remenyuket, hogy a palinka ivas nem a multe, aze a multe ami sokszor olyan nehez akadalyokat gorditett a palinkaivas utjaba.
> 
> Se fenykep se letszam olvasas,se jegyzokonyv? :roll:


[/quote]

Fénykép, ha jól emlékszem készült, de sem létszámot nem sikerült olvasni, nomeg jegyzőkönyv sem készült, mert nem akartuk, hogy mindezek esetleg az ellenség kezébe kössenek ki. Úgy gondoltuk, hogy ha már titkos összeeskövés, akkor nyoma se legyen. A Pájinkába én is beledugtam a nyelvem csücskét, de nem nyeltem le belöle. Misike, az ize, nomeg az illatja fenséges volt. Többet nem mondok, mert a titok tartás kötelez.


----------



## om1942 (2004 Június 27)

*Ez a FiFike *
állandóan nasztatja a Melittánkat.......rúgassuk be Öt málnaszörrel !!

azután adjon tanácsokat.......


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 29)

hahaha .....jol fel kell kotni a gatyat mert nem olyan egyszeru ez a berúgas :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 29)

Azert viszek egy sziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivni valo nedut,aztan megnezhetitek magatokat............................


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 29)

Remelem a mahorkara gondoltal :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 29)

Nem hanem olyan kerites szaggatora......hamar ilyen pialasra adom a fejem :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 29)




----------



## om1942 (2004 Június 29)

FiFike írta:


> Remelem a mahorkara gondoltal :wink:



Szerintem a mahorka egy orosz dohányfajtát jelent ?


----------



## FiFike (2004 Június 29)

Igeeennn Misikem !
es ugy kell sziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivni ahogy az Irgalmatlan noverke eloirta vagy borogatas lesz belole !
Ki emlekszik arra a mondasra , hogy "megszivatlak mint paraszt a bervat" ???? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 29)




----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 16)

Ugy latom a jelenleti ivet nem irjatok ala :cry: Az igazolatlan hianyzokat most osszeirom es az Irgalmatlan nover megrovasaban fogtok reszesulni :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Július 16)

Remek otlet!
A jelenleti iv a konyveles elengedhetetlen ,hol van a part fegyelem vagy mi a szosz?


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 16)

Figyelem ...fegyelem .. mi az :?:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 16)

En mar nem merek sehol alairn i, mert multkor csak addig itattak amig ala nem irtam :roll:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 18)

Nyari szunidon vannak az apoltak ??? :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Július 18)

A hidegzuhanyba nincs most senki :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 18)

Akkor bekuldom Csocsiket , hogy felfrissuljon ! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Július 18)

:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Nem megyek :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Július 18)

Akkor viszzunk :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

Kezdek aggodni. :roll: Dolgozom egy Red Lion nevu kocsmaba, minden este, ha valakit erdekel, kituno szeklabak, az uri kozonseg tancol. Az oakwoodon van rajta a Rogers es a St Clair kozott :roll:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 18)

Belepes dijtalan ...kilepes bizonytalan ???? :wink: 
Na Irgalmatlan akkor adhatod a pakolasokat !!! Keszitsd a priznicet ! :``:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Július 18)

Csak nem kell segiteni kiebrudalni a lavorommal a kozonseget? :roll:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 18)

Majd Csocsike beteszi oket a husdaralodba :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Július 18)

csocsike írta:


> Dolgozom minden este,


Micsinasz? Egyebkent a tulaj is tud errol? 
Nover ennek tenyleg surgos pakolas koll mer kenyszerkepzetei vannak. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 18)

pitti írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Dolgozom minden este,
> ...




Ehhalal ellenes tevekenysegbe kezdtem , sajat magam megsegitesere, mert az isten se segit :roll: Pakolas nem nekem koll, hanem azoknak az embereknek akik 2 -kor esnek be a kocsmaba, hogy mulatni akarnak :evil:


----------



## Judith (2004 Július 19)

Na, én is megjöttem. Voltunk ma este a Cosmoban, isteni szilvaplinkája van. Kétszer is beleszagoltam a pohárba és hazáig énekeltem. 

Csöcsike a te uj kricsmidben adnak pájinkát is? És danolhat ott az ecceri nép is?

Ja, rösteld magad! Pletykás vagy. Megmutattad Pufinak a fényképemet és lelödted a poént, mert megismert.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Bocsi Judith, de a Pufit probaltam osztokelni, hogy lam az akaratero, mire kepes. Tudom hogy nem vagy hozzaszokva de eppen pozitiv peldakent szerepeltel


----------



## Judith (2004 Július 19)

csocsike írta:


> Bocsi Judith, de a Pufit probaltam osztokelni, hogy lam az akaratero, mire kepes. Tudom hogy nem vagy hozzaszokva de eppen pozitiv peldakent szerepeltel



Ja, az más. Akkor azért lehet. És az akaraterö tényleg csodákra képes, mert Péter még egy szép drága szalmakalapot is képes volt venni nekem! Csak azért mert lefogytam. Ezért tényleg érdemes volt, nem? Most már csak egy szép téli nagy szinházi kalapot kéne kiprovokálni valamivel és akkor minden szezon ki lesz elégitve.


----------



## Judith (2004 Július 19)

Különben megvagyok sértödve a Pufira. Azt mondta, hogy a fizikai átalakulásom csak fél milliót és nem egy egész milliót dollárt ér. Péter kénytelen lesz kihivni Pufit emiatt egy párbajra. Segédek kéretnek az atrakcióhoz. Egy utca sarkot kell majd körbefutni.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Judith írta:


> Különben megvagyok sértödve a Pufira. Azt mondta, hogy a fizikai átalakulásom csak fél milliót és nem egy egész milliót dollárt ér. Péter kénytelen lesz kihivni Pufit emiatt egy párbajra. Segédek kéretnek az atrakcióhoz. Egy utca sarkot kell majd körbefutni.





A segedeknek miert kell korbefutni az utcasarkot? :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Július 19)

csocsike írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > Különben megvagyok sértödve a Pufira. Azt mondta, hogy a fizikai átalakulásom csak fél milliót és nem egy egész milliót dollárt ér. Péter kénytelen lesz kihivni Pufit emiatt egy párbajra. Segédek kéretnek az atrakcióhoz. Egy utca sarkot kell majd körbefutni.
> ...



csak. hogy edzödjenek.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 19)

Akkor neked a Pitti nevu lovag lesz a segeded vorosboros martasban citrommal a szajaba. A Pufi heves dietaba kezdett es mar latszik is rajta. Az arca nagyon szomoru amikor latja hogy mit eszem


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Július 20)

:shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Akkor neked a Pitti nevu lovag lesz a segeded vorosboros martasban citrommal a szajaba. A Pufi heves dietaba kezdett es mar latszik is rajta. Az arca nagyon szomoru amikor latja hogy mit eszem



Miért, Te mit eszel? Amit mi, éhes diétázok még nem ehetünk? A pájinkán kivül ... Bár ha az jó, azt is harapni kell.

De annak én is örülök, hogy a Pufira jó hatással lehettem, még akkor is, ha csak fél milliót érek neki. (Ide vele.)


----------



## FiFike (2004 Július 20)

Estleg szocsatara lehet meghivni Pufit ,-oda meg nem kellenek segedek ( sem hivatlan prokatorok , de ram szamithattok :wink: )


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Slamposan kezelik kerem itt a jelenleti ivet :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*... mert kezeli valaki?  *


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ez az !  
Illenne bejelentkezni egy HI-t mondani hogy tudjuk hogy hogy ityeg a fityeg legalabb :lol: 
Lehet jelentkezni aki akarja a jelenleti ivet kezelni :lol: onkentesek elonyben jeligere a benyuszavi part fukcionalisnal :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Jó, én vállalom a Bényuszevi Párt Központi Bizottság alá tartozó Személyzeti Főosztály vezetését, miniszterhelyettesi rangban és fizetéssel. 
Első sorban meg kell határozni a Párt alkotményos működési szabályzatát, ezért össze kell hívni a nemzetközi választmányt. A nemzetközi választmány elektronikus tagkönyv felmutatásával szavaz. A tagok kötelessége, hetente egyszer megjelenni a pártszékházban és jelenlétüket legalább 150 karakteres ( nem emotikon ) jegyzéssel igazolni. Az a tag, aki a szabályzat e pontját nem tartja be, a Bényuszevi Párt Központi Bizottsága által delegált Vésztörvényszék elé kerül és maximum életfogytiglanig tartó házasságtöréssel büntethető.
Azon tagok, akik érvénytelen orvosi igazolással akadályoztatásukat igazolni tudják ( gipszes kéz, lerészegedés, delirium tremens , stb.) nem kötelesek 150 karakterre, de legalább emotikonnal jelezzék jelenlétüket.

Kérem a nagyrabecsült Párttagság további haszontalan javaslatait.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

> miniszterhelyettesi rangban és fizetéssel.


A ranggal nincs semmi gond , de a fizetessel mar annal inkabb. :shock: 
Annyi vallasos topic van nalunk hogy ott majd megvitatjak a vatikani valutaba mennyit is akarnak e nemes feladatert fizetni. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

> A ranggal nincs semmi gond , de a fizetessel mar annal inkabb.
> Annyi vallasos topic van nalunk hogy ott majd megvitatjak a vatikani valutaba mennyit is akarnak e nemes feladatert fizetni.


A vatikáni valutát el lehet felejteni. Nem konvertibilis. A juttatás csakis pálinkában számolható el.
Punktum.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

Melitta írta:


> Lehet jelentkezni aki akarja a jelenleti ivet kezelni :lol: onkentesek elonyben jeligere a benyuszavi part fukcionalisnal :lol:





*Az ki? :shock: 
En mondok egy HI-t .... igaz nem vagyok parttag csak egy bojtorjan a hegyoldalrol, a Benyuszevi Part fuggetlen bedolgozoja fofenykepeszeti es szakacskodasi teren... ;-)
Jut eszembe a heten szilvalekvart foztem, aki szereti a lekvaros derelyet johet hozzam eszigelni... a hegyoldalra.  *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Nah mire ezt szepen megkomponaltam Efike el is vitte a cimet...  *


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Isten ments Bojti. Én nagyon szívesen lemondok a cimről 2 bőrönd szilvalekváros derelyéért, de Neked még ingyen is. 
Melyik irányba kavartad a szilvalekvárt ?


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Felreertetted a hozzaszolasom Efike!  
A megjegyzesem az "Az ki?" kerdeshez fuzodik. Ugyanis mire feltettem a kerdest mar meg is volt valaszolva .... koszonom nem kell semmirol lemondanod en tamogatlak mint fuggetlen bedolgozo! ;-)

Kerdezed milyen iranyba kavartam a lekvart? Csakis jobbrol balra, elore hatra aztan kereszte kasba...    *


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 19)

Aztat a szilvas izet aztat en is szeretem. 8)


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok!
Szeretettel üdvözöllek Benneteket!
Pár hónapra "eltüntem", de ígérem, hamarosan visszaáll a"régi rend"!

Bojti a lekvárt tökéletesen kevered!

Szóval HI Mindannyiotoknak!
  :!:   :..:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Igazan orom ismet latni! :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

> Aztat a szilvas izet aztat en is szeretem.


Naná Pitti, mert jó alapot ad a pálinkához :twisted:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Szio Zsokuci, udv ismet a koreinkben! :..: *


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Szia Zsókuci.
Aki megtér az üdvözül - mondaná Pastoral atya. :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 19)

Zso, hol a francba kujtorogtal? :shock:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 19)

Szia Bojtikám!
Szia Efike, bántottalak én????


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 19)

Pttikém! Bíztosíthatlak, a franc az egy szuper "hely"
Megjegyzem, mindjárt probálkozok!Garantáltan én magam!!!!! És Te?
  :..:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 19)

Nincs itt senki  :? 
Megyek aludni :..:
Legyetek rosszak :!:  
Sziasztok :!:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Zsokuci szioka !
De jo , hogy ismet itt vagy ! Gratula a kepeidhez ! Huen tukrozik , hogy mi volt hallgatasod oka  Rovidesen ebben a kategoriaban is palyazatot hirdetunk :wink: az Irgalmatlan mar gyujti az anyagot .


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 20)

NE is mond mennyi bajom van a palyazati dijakkal.De ma talan sikeruk mind fetenni.Remelem.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 21)

Szia Fifike 
Kösz a gratulációt  :..:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 21)

Valaki mondja meg....?!
Még van keddi napokon kívánságműsor a rádiónkban? :?:
:roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Szabadsag miatt szunet.  Sorry de itthon vagyok meg.Turelmet a riportok keszulnek, es nagyon erdekes embereket fogtok megismerni a kivansag musor melle.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 21)

OK Melitta 
Türelmem regiment, hallgatom a rádiót, nagyon jó zene szól.
  :..:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 23)

halihooo CIMBORAK ! Orommel latom , hogy ma bevonultatok onkenyesen a pakolasra :wink:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 23)

Halihoooooooo!
Egészen jólesett! 
Sziasztok, megyek aludni :!: :..:


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Október 13)

*figyelmezteto. emlekezteto*

:roll: :roll: :roll: Tnarnonek,illetve....mit is beszelek:Foapolononek
tisztelettel jelentem, ujra tul- egy koltozkodesen- es mar megint bent az interneten!

Szoval most hogy mar le lehet ulni ide a gep ele, szoval mar nincsenek annyira utban a ladak es a zsakok, egyszercsak latom, hogy az aranyos Jo Kis Effi, biztat, hogy szamoljak mar be a zart-osztalynak arrol, hol a fenebe kujtorgunk mar megint!

Hat van mit meselnem! (mint rendesen) :roll: 
De azert ez megiscsak egy kaland! Csupa szedett nagy betuvel.
Kezdem:
-az ugy volt hogy majd koltozunk egy par utcaval odebb a honap elso napjan.
Mar eppen kezdtunk felkeszulni a csomagolassal, amikor mar csak egy par nap volt hatra, es kaptunk egy telefont, hogy ka van kedvunk , energiank, es eleg batorsagunk, akkor meguresedik pontosan most egy gondnoki allas, es abszolut specialis epuletben, es azt el lehetne vallanunk!
Nosza rajta! Kalandra fel! - adtam ki a jelszot magunknak, es eljottunk megnezni mire is vallalkzunk, es bemutatni magunkat, hogy eleg jol nezunk e ki ahhoz kepest, hogy rankbizzak. :roll: 
Mindket felrol pozitivan zarodott a talalkozo! Es ennek eredmenyekeppen ha nem is elsejen, de mar harmadikan delutan koltozkodtunk is.
A haz aminek a kulso es belso allapotara felugyelnunk kell, a belvarosban van, mindenhez kozel, es abszolut ingyen. :roll: 
Szoval meg a villanyert sem kell nekunk fizetnunk!
Igaz hogy internett vonal meg soha az eletben nem volt ide bevezetve, tekintettel arra hogy ez meg egy zartabb osztalya az eletnek(eletnek???)
szoval itt ezidaig - mielottunkig- nem hasznaltak ezt a kapcsolatot!!! :roll: 
Es ha eddig meg nem talaltatok volna ki, hogy hol vagyunk gondnokok, akkor annyit meg konnyitek:hogy ha jonnek is "vendegek" (szerencsere nem surun!) szoval akkor kenyelmesen hozzak viszik oket,(nem mi)
es ugyan azt meg nem lattam(szerencsere)hogy hogyan befele, de azt tudom, hogy "labbal kifele"!
Majd csinalok kepeket! De csak az epuletrol! Jo? Es aztan most mar meselhettek nekem a Zart osztaly Zartsagarol!
Mert hat mi az ehhez kepest!!! :roll: :roll: 
ezentuli hirdetesem a kovetkezo:"Horror erdeklodesu csoportok latogatasat varjuk!" vagy : "Igaz mesek a kriptabol!" :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 13)

Ha veletlenul talalsz az elhunyt pacienseknel piat azt tedd felre. :idea:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 13)

Remek, mi is voltunk "hazgondnokok" az 1 evig vegul egy nyugis allas ha nem fogjatok ki a rosszabbik fajtat. 
Remelem minden sikerul, varjuk a tovabbi beszamolot a kalandos nagy utazasrol. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 13)

A Csöcsi jutányos áron átveszi a lábbal előre távozókat, mert nagyon beindult a konyhája a cyberfaluban. 
Nincs abban a házban kicsit hideg ? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 13)

Mirelitt etelelk jutanyos aron! Tessek tessek!!!!!! Amig a keszlet tart :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 14)

repakat is fozol abba az etelbe?


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 15)

Jelentem alasan, hogy Editek elso elo vendegei mi voltunk es remekul ereztuk magunkat. Csodalatos vendeglatok!
Mi ma erkeztunk Victoriaba. 21C van, sut a nap. Az utunk idaig csodalatos, csak hianyolunk Benneteket. Rengeteg kepet csinalunk es naonta irjuk az utinaplot. Innen indulunk kb. egy het mulva az USA-ba. Gondolom, ugy 3-4 heten belul otthon leszunk es akit erdekel, majd beszamolunk.
Ha kozben talalok meg komputert, jelentkezem.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 15)

Nagyon orulunk,hogy jelentkeztetek! Alig varjuk a beszamolotokat!-na es a kepeket is.!
Igazan remek lehet egy ilyen ut mi csak vagyakozunk Te meg megvalositottad! :lol: A cyber falut nem tudjatok utba ejteni? Vagy nem hallotattok rola tobb infot arra fele?
Vigyazzatok az uton es erezzetek nagyon jol magatokat.!


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Október 21)

*csak ulok a nagy csendben.....*

:roll: :roll: es torom a fejem mindig valamin.De nem merem nagyon hangosan, mert ebben a nagy hazban ebben a nagy csendben meg zajt csapok! :roll: :roll: 
Szoval a Pittinek megnyugtataskeppen jelentem hogy a bejovo vendegeket megfigyeles alatt tartom es az osszes dugi piat elrakom a szamara!
A Melittanak meg el akarom mondani, hogy avval fenyegetnek bennunket, hogy most aztan 7 evig nem mehetunk innen sehova? :roll: 

Aztan a Juditheknak szeretnek tovabbi jo utat kivanni, es egyebkent 
elmeselni, hogy itten rankszakadt a tel, mindjart egy 30 centimeteres hoval, ami ugyan nagyon szep latvany, de marha faradtsagos eltakaritani. :roll: :roll: 
De persze hamar elvallatuk, megcsinaljuk, es tuleljuk, megha belepusztulunk akkor is.
de nem ugy nez ki a dolog! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 21)

30 cm.-es ho? Edith, az tobb a soknal. 
Mi holnap indulunk tovabb, es majd valamikor San Francisconal esetleg ha talalunk ujra komputert, ahonnan jelentkeyhetunk. Jobban mondva majd a nagynenimnel Penn Valleybol jelentkezunk.
Ma voltunk egy gyalogturan, az esoerdoben. Kugarral nem talalkoztunk, de egy ott lako meselte, hogy lehet idonkent rozmarokat latni a vizben lubickolni. Azt sajnalom, hogy kihagytam. Na, majd legkozelebb.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Tavaly valaki elolopta a holapatom, mit tudtok rola :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 25)

Mi tortent ennyire dolgozni akarsz? :lol: Orulj neki hogy nincs meg,sozzal az konnyebb. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 25)

Ho-hó ! Hó van nálatok ? A lapátot nem láttam, de szerintem Rezgő Nyárfa vitte el, hogy menj el érte. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Ne szorakozzatok :evil: Tavaj ket hovihar kozott lenyultak a holapatom , es az nem volt vicces, mert az egesz orszagban nem lehetett holapatot kapni. A gyerekeknek kulon fizettem hogy hogolyozzak el a havat a haz korul :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 25)

Kiváló üzletet ajűnlok. Alapíts egy hólapát készítő kft. Kell hozzá egy db. nyél, 1 db 400x300 mm-es 5 mm-es furnér és néhány szög. A munka végzését bízd a jamaicai védenceidre, ha a lapát elkészült, akkor egy fél órán keresztül teszteljék személyesen. Ha kibírja vedd meg darabját 25 centért. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Az otlet halva szuletet. Eloszor is hoinan szedek anyi penzt? :shock: Masodszor , szerszamjuk nincs, es en nem adok mert nem hozzak visza. :evil: Tavaly kolcson kertek egy fogot, eloszor megjelent az aszony, hogy adjunk kotszert, mert a ferj becsipte az ujat, majd kesobb megjelent a ferj , hogy adjunk meg kotszert mert az aszony is. Lehet , hogy ezek igy akartak kotszert szerezni? :shock: Lenyeg az , hogy a fogot az ordog muvenek minositettek es megsemisitettek. Azota szerszamot nem adok , mert sokba kerul a kotszer.A lapat meg sosem keszulne el mert avval dolgozni kell :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 25)

Nincs mit tenni. 
Fogj egy üveg pálinkát, igyál és énekeld jó hangosan:
Süss fel Nap
Fényes Nap...
A hó elolvad és nem kell lapát.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Az nem jo ha en enekelni kezdek, mert azt sokan haljak, es kinek hianyzik anyi ellenseg :shock: Salyat terstemmel melengettem a hopiheket, de rafaztam. Probaltam a Dulit is ravenni, de vett egy husdaralot, ugy hogy letettem rola. Hala a Pastoral udvoskejenek, meg nincs ho. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 25)

Fektess le rézcsöveket a járda alá, és ha megjön a hó add a rézcsövet a jamaicai woodo boszorkány szájába, hogy huhukoljon bele. A hó el fog olvadni.
Másik megoldás, hogy fektess ellenálláshuzalt a járda alá, kösd a végét a lakókra, ás a lakókban áremeléssel növeld a feszültséget.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

Az a gondom , hogy a fold nem forog , mert ami raesik, az egy fordulat utan leesne rola. Probaltam a pelyheket antigravuitacios kenoccsel kezelni de nem valt be :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 25)

:lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 4)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*
*Bobike-*BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója*, ügyeletes kis angyal 
*Szlemese-**a BP macskavédelmi miniszterasszonya, és a vadak szelidítője.* 
*WebDragon-**BéNyuSzeVi párt, politikamentesítője, és viaszpecsét-raktárkulcs önzője*
*S.M. (SárkányÜgyi Minisztérium) misztifikált, mellékhatású szelidítője...*
*Tibi-kiráji fő főznöki felkóstoló."Amit ma megehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra"*
*Taltos-ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.*
*Taltos-BP.Kuruzslói Minisztériumának Főkuruzsló minisztere.
Ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.*


Efiek es Judit tobbiek irjatok ide aki kimaradt.
A Part vagy gittegylet alapszabalyat is ossze kene dobni ujbol.
A megveszetegethetoseget nem kifelejteni! :wink:


----------



## obsitos (2005 Március 4)

1./ kimaradt a "nyugalom"; 2./ ez nem gittegylet, az egy tisztességes bolondok háza. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 4)

Obsitos vigyázz, mert lóg a kényszerzubbonyod kötője, még megbotlasz benne :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 4)

Igen is javitottam.
Efike mi a Te beosztasod?


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 4)

Már nem is emléxem. Azt hiszem Azt hiszem szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.


----------



## Noé (2005 Március 4)

*NoéMint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok  


Megkérdezhetném ki az az Edit? (személyes okokból roppant érdekelne  )*


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 4)

Edit O egy nagyon aranyos jo humoru eletmudij varomanyos, itt el Canadaba tul melege volt es atjott husolni.
O irta a Szarbol varat c.konyvet.
NAgyon lefoglalt mostanaban azert ritkabban latogat minket.
Irjal neki emailt.


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Március 4)

És én? Lehetnék például a földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövet. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

Jo, es akkor egy nagy kovet fogsz cipelni nevjegykartyakent :shock:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Március 4)

Nem, inkább felteszek egy UFO fejet amit kölcsönkérek a Pittitol! :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

Szerintem inkabb cipekedj :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 4)

A kotablat akarod a nyakaba akasztani? :roll:


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 4)

Ha jól emléxem én a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok. :wink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 4)

Judit írta:


> Ha jól emléxem én a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok. :wink:


Igen, ugyhogy gyorsan aggyal palinkat mer fertotleniteni kell! :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 4)

Melitta írta:


> A kotablat akarod a nyakaba akasztani? :roll:






Aha, az jol all neki :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 5)

pitti írta:


> Judit írta:
> 
> 
> > Ha jól emléxem én a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok. :wink:
> ...


Most írtam ki a gyógyszerkönyvet, miniszterasszonykai aláírásommal hitelesítettem és Csöcsivel elküldtem kiváltásra a raktárba. Még nem ért oda? :shock: 
Minden ápoltnak 1 liter pálinkát írtam fel.  Természetesen a fertőtlenítéssel vigyázni kell, ezért oda írtam minden ápoltnak, hogy: "A kockázatokról és mellékhatásokról olvassa el a tájékoztatót, vagy kérdezze meg szeszfőzdéjét, kocsmárosát!"


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Március 5)

Csöcsi ne kötekedj, mert elintézem, hogy egy évig ne kapj pálinkát csak kelkáposztafozeléket! :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 5)

Judit írta:


> Most írtam ki a gyógyszerkönyvet, miniszterasszonykai aláírásommal hitelesítettem és Csöcsivel elküldtem kiváltásra a raktárba. Még nem ért oda? :shock:


Jesszusom! Te is bolond vagy!? :shock: A Csocsire bizol ilyen fontos egeszsegugyi dolgot?


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 5)

Te csak ne gyalázd itt az én Csöcsi barátomat, aki magatehetetlenül a pálinkahiánytól Viagra Fallosban fetreng. Ő még nem adta el az indiánoknak a közös pálinkát, hogy a szalántai Rémnek barátnőt szerezzen. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 5)

Nem is szerzett baratnot a szalantainak! Csupa onzosegbol fakado elozetes megfontolas alkalmabol atpasszolta az artatlan Nyarfacskat aki Rezeg mert miutan hirtelen felindulasbol megtermekenyitette a Creek, Feketelab es Chippewa torzseket menekulnie kellett a skalpjaval (amit azota a kezeben hordoz a feje helyett).
Orvosi korokben ma is megdobbentest kelt a fent nevezett torzsek koreben szuleto csecsemok kinezete. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 5)

Őszinte és szívből jövő felháborodással veszem tudomásul, hogy már megint minden korábbi felelőtlenséged Csöcsike nyakába akarod varrni. Ez nem vall úriemberre.
Szerencsére az én kitűnő memóriám majd segít neked felidézni az elmúlt szép napok valós történéseit.
A Creek törzzsel két éve kerültél kapcsolatba, amikor valódi kisüsti tüzes víz helyett metilalkoholt adtál el Tollas Igazságnak a törzs sámánjának. Tollas Igazság megitta a metilalkoholt és megvakult. Azóta terjedt el a mondás, hogy az igazság vak.
A Feketeláb és a Chippewa törzseknek már a BéNyuSzeVi Párt nehezen összezsarolt raktárkészletét árultad, amikor a törzs lerészegedett, te megbecstelenítetted Rezgő Nyárfát, ezzel örökre lehetetlenné téve, hogy tisztességes indián gyermekeknek adjon életet hatalmas testéből. A törzsfőnök első döbbenetében, hogy imígyen visszaéltél a barátságukkal a kínzócölöphöz kötöztetett és életlen tomahawkkal akartak körbedobálni, hogy sokáig szenvedj. Szerencsére éppen azon a tájon gombáztunk Csöcsikével, amíg én kikaptalak karóstúl és a vállamon cipltelek a civilizáció biztonságába, addig Csöcsi haláltmegvető bátorsággal leitatta a törzset, hogy helyreállítsa az általad megrongált diplomáciai kapcsolatokat és az indián-magyar nép megbonthatatlan örök barátságát. 
Rezgő Nyárfa utánunk dübörgött és sűrűn hulló krokodilkönnyekkel követelte, hogy lépj vele frigyre, de te őt is megcsaltad és exportáltad Szalántára az adjutánsodnak. 
Erre a történetre mindenki nagyon jól emléxik itten. Szólni fogok a diétás nővérnek, hogy keverjenek több Cavintont a tejbegrízedbe, mert nagyon feledékeny vagy újabban. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 5)

mar keszitem a a tejbegrizt,csak kicsit csomos lett de meg fozom hogy gombfocizni is tudjatok a csomokkal.
:wink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 5)

Efike írta:


> Szerencsére az én kitűnő memóriám majd segít neked felidézni az elmúlt szép napok valós történéseit.


Ha! Satani kacajra kellett fakadnom miutan olvastam az igazsag eme elferditett valtozatat!
Talan nem en piszkaltalak le a tolgyfa agai kozul mer panikszeruen felmenekultel mikor az a kiskolok radkiabalt!? Csak azt akarta tudtodra adni, hogy le van huzva a slicced de persze te nem tucc Chippevaul es aszitted hogy le akarja vagni azt a kis vackot a palinkas uveg torott nyakaval.
A varazslot kulomben is nekem kellett halalt megveto batorsaggal megvesztegetnem hogy ne jelencse fol a Csocsit amikor az felreszegen bibliai felolvasast tartott a Creek haziasitott teheneknek mert aszitte hogy a torzs venei gyultek ossze ritualis aldozat bemutatasra.
Meghogy gombat szedtetek! A mezogazdasagi tanyer aknakat (tehenszar) gyujtottetek eladasra a Tel Avivi nomad arab torzseknek hogy tuggyanak kuszkuszt fozni!
Ilyen pimasz ragalmazast! :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 5)

Fel vagyok háborodva, hogy a zárt osztályon már nemcsak a topicokat lopják, hanem a gyógyszereket is. Csak igy fordulhat elő, hogy nem kapod meg a napi nyugtatódat és az elektrosokkodat, ami helyre teszi a búrádat. Arra a rohadt tölgyfára is azért másztam fel, hogy könnyebben ki tudjalak cibálni a földből a kinzócölöppel együtt. A sliccemet pedig igenis nagyon gondosan felhúztam, mert nem akarhattam, hogy Rezgő Nyárfa megsejthesse, hogy mi van ott, mert a szörnyű hölgyemény érdeklődése irányodból az én irányomba fordult volna. Természetesen perfekt vagyok a chippeva nyelvből én fordítottam le nekik a Révay Nagy Lexikont, hogy valami fogalmuk legyen a civilizációról és ne kellessen ennek a jobb sorsra érdemes törzsnek mindenben rád hagyatkozni. A Csöcsi nem tartott semmilyen felolvasást a Bibliából, csak azt mondta, hogy ha nem engednek el téged, akkor odaviszi Pastoralt és az majd kigyógyítja a törzsef a Nagy Szellem iránti hódolatból. 
Szedd azt a rohadt Cavintont, mert lelocsollak szódavizzel és rálöklek a kettőhúszra. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 6)

Mar megin kodositesz mint az LGT az 1976-os Muszaki Egyetemi koncerten!
Szerencsetlen Rezgo Nyarfat belekevered aki az 1958-as “Katona Apja” cimu Orosz-Szovjet koprodukcios film fevetele kozben leglokest kapott mert egy srapnel (termeszetesen Naci) lepattant a fejerol.
Szegeny Nyarfacska halk sohajok mellett halalt megveto batorsaggal csavarta ki a Nemet pancelosok agyucsoveit a “4 Pancelos es az Anyad” cimu mualkotas reszekent, ezzel megmentve a Szinetar-Jancso-Picsakov rendezo harmas eletet! Persze ez neked smafu! :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 6)

HA a masik Benyuszevi Part cimer meg van valakinek fel lehetne rakni.
Az en gepemben csak ez van meg.


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 6)

:shock: 
Mármint ez ?


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 6)

pitti írta:


> Mar megin kodositesz mint az LGT az 1976-os Muszaki Egyetemi koncerten!
> Szerencsetlen Rezgo Nyarfat belekevered aki az 1958-as “Katona Apja” cimu Orosz-Szovjet koprodukcios film fevetele kozben leglokest kapott mert egy srapnel (termeszetesen Naci) lepattant a fejerol.
> Szegeny Nyarfacska halk sohajok mellett halalt megveto batorsaggal csavarta ki a Nemet pancelosok agyucsoveit a “4 Pancelos es az Anyad” cimu mualkotas reszekent, ezzel megmentve a Szinetar-Jancso-Picsakov rendezo harmas eletet! Persze ez neked smafu! :evil:


Természetesen belekeverem, mert hozzátartozik az igazsághoz. Nem fogom elviselni, hogy aljas vádaskodásaiddal megbontsd sorainkban az elvtársi egységet. Rezgő Nyárfa nem vett részt a "Katona József Szinház" orosz -szovjet -üzbég megfilmesítésén, mert azokban az években a gyulai piacon volt alkalmazásban, mint nehezék a savanyúkáposztás hordón. Következésképpen nem kaphatott légnyomást egy nemzetiszocialista srapnelltől és nem is halálozhatott el, hanem békésen rágcsálta két korty rum között azt a rohadt almát, amit nagynénje Natalia Fürgelova küldott IKKA csomagban a Belorusz Szocialista Szövetségi Köztársaságból. Az is rágalom, miszerint részt vett volna a “4 Pancelos es az Anyad” c, musical forgatásán, hiszen ebben az időben szánhúzóversenyen vett részt, majd fényképezés mián nekitámaszkodott a Húsvét Szigetek egyik szobrának, amitől az feldűlt és cunamit okozott a térségben a rengés. Ezt a National Photographic meg is írta vezércikkben, volt hozzá publicisztika is, de erről természetesen nem tudhatsz, mert ez időben kényszerelvonókúrán tartózkodtál és kigúvadt szemekkel nyelted a gumicsövet.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 6)

:shock:


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 7)

Sot meg Horthy is meghalt Jezus pedig f eltamadt
nekem is kezdenek szarnyaim noni


----------



## donna (2005 Március 30)

Rászántam magam, felvételemet kérem! Van tagfelvétel, kérem?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Mi van a palinkammal? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 30)

:shock: 
Nem értem, hogy a BéNyuSzeVi Párt Központi Bizottségénak Vlgrehajtó Bizottságának Ügyfélszolgálati aligazgatóhelyetteének megbízottja miért nem ragál azonnal, ha egyszer Donna tagfelvételi kérelmet nyújtott be. Talán tele a párt pálinkaraktára ? Talán akkora a jólét és a bőség, hogy tagdijakra már nincs is szükség ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 30)

Mar folvettem a kapcsolatot a beontesugyi bizotsag alvazkarbantarto felugyeleti szervevel es remelhetoleg, ha befelyeztek a Mikor hozol palinkat c zenei alkotas gyakorlasat, azonnali hatalyal eleget tesznek a Donnanak. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 30)

Akkor az soká lesz, mert a "Mikor hozol pálinkát" c. musical harmadik felvonásának a dalbetétjeivel még nem készülzem el, a második felvonást most hangszerelem villanycsengőre és biciklipumpára, valamint még nincs kialakult elképzelésem a záróképi kórusműről.


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 30)

Efike írta:


> még nincs kialakult elképzelésem a záróképi kórusműről.


Nekem van, de azt nem akarod megtudni. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 30)

Nagyon szeretném megtudni, hogy mi az elképzelésed. Ha esetleg a zenei műveltséged kívánnivalót hagy maga után, akkor nagyon szivesen megtanítalak kesztyűbe dudálni. :evil:


----------



## donna (2005 Március 30)

Na most akkor van tagfelvétel, vagy nincs :evil: ???


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 30)

Kedves Donna,
én ugyan nem tartozom a magas grénumhoz, de két hiányosságra máris fel kell hívnom a szives figyelmedet
1,/ Elfelejtetted kitölteni a kötelezvényt, amely szerint a BéNyuSzeVi Párt rendőrfőnökét pálinkával megvesztegeted.
2,/ A BéNyuSzeVi Pártban nincsennek gyalogok. Következésképpen a tagfelvételhez elengedhetetlenül szükséges valamilyen miniszteriális cím, melyet magadnak kell választanod. Javaslom pl. a Huhogányos Akadémia elnöknői címét, mert az betöltetlen. Üresedés van a Mezőgazdasági,- és Élelmezésügyi Minisztérium Pálinkászati államtitkárságán is, de eredményesen forgathatod a Párt hivatalos lapját, a havonta meg nem jelenő Bényuszevi Közlönyt is.


----------



## donna (2005 Március 30)

Mi lenne, ha mű- és áltudományos tarca nélküli miniszter lennék?


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 30)




----------



## pitti (2005 Március 30)

donna írta:


> Mi lenne, ha mű- és áltudományos tarca nélküli miniszter lennék?


Az jo. Viszont egy kicsit tobbe kerul a kotelezo megvesztegetes miutan ez a tarca az allamraktar ugyei ala tartozik. :idea:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 30)

Ellenben az alraktárnokhelyettes rovancsolását a rendőrfőnök végzi minden hó 7,-én luparával és viperával ( nem kívánt törlendő) ezért elégséges kitölteni a megvesztegetési okmányt a rendőrfőnök részére és a szeszet leszállítani.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 30)

donna írta:


> Mi lenne, ha mű- és áltudományos tarca nélküli miniszter lennék?


Remek.
de miert *tarca nelkuli *miniszter? a bukszadat ne hagyd otthon mert a palinka mellett jo ha van hova tenni a megvesztegetesre kapott es adott moneyt. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 30)

Melttának igaza van, a buxa nagyon fontos, annál fontosabb csak a szatyor, amiben a pálinkát hozod ( vagy viszed ) nem kivánt törlendő. :shock:


----------



## donna (2005 Március 30)

Okay, tárcás miniszter :lol: .


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> *Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
> *Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.


Nagyérdemű Tagtársak, Hölgyeim és Uraim, tiszteletreméltó Egybegyültek!
Kénytelen vagyok leszögezni: egyáltalán nem mindegy, hogy valaki zászlós úr-e, vagy pediglen zászlósúr. Ez utóbbi egy régi magyar méltóság, melyhez természetesen ősi magyar kutyabőr is tartozik. Nem azért mondom, de egy zászlósúr legalább Levediig tudja visszavezetni a családfáját (ellentétben holmi zászlós úrral, aki a legjobb esetben is csak egy altiszt és tiszt között lebegő-lobogó: egy senki). Ergo: Még egy ilyen sértés, és nem marad több elefántotok!
Mindazonáltal üdv és béke (poraitokra).
VCs a ZÚ (ZÁSZLÓSÚR!!!!! - egybe, könyörgöm, egybeírva!!! Értjük?!)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 31)

Namarmost melyiket rudas megszolitast kegyelmezik hasznalni urasagod?


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Március 31)

A kegyelmes nem rossz, de a felséges még kifejezőbb lenne. Megmondom az őszintét: Tetszel nekem, Melitta, mert Te legalább megtisztelsz, s rangomhoz méltóan beszélsz velem. Látszik, hogy tanultál illemet, ízlésed kifinomult, a nevelőnőd bizonnyal pukedlizni is megtanított. A mai neveletlen világban fény vagy az éjszakában.
Ha bármi gondod van, fordulj nyugodtan a komornyikomhoz, ő be fog Téged vezetni a személyzeti fertályba, ahonnét a komornám üzen a titkáromnak, ki elintézi ügyes-bajos dolgaidat a világ alacsonyabb rangú királyainál vagy elnökeinél. (Ez utóbbiakkal jómagam nem állok szóba, beláthatod, csupa kéktelen vérű pór.) Egy szónak is száz a vége: Birtoklod jóindulatú kegyességemet, jólnevelt Alattvaló.
Kelt, mint fent.
VCs, a ZÚ őszinte sajnálatára.


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 31)

Ez ám a valami!!!!! Ez


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Március 31)

Leona írta:


> Ez ám a valami!!!!! Ez


Ki ne mondd, hogy mi! Nem illendő...
Üdv.
VCs, a ZÚ.


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 31)

A legalázatosabb hódolattal
alsólobogósi és felsőlobogósi Ama(r).gi záslósúrnak
Széklethelyén.

Tisztelt Zászlósúr !
A világ sorsát egyengető BéNyuSzeVi Párt Központi Bizottságának Innovációs és Személyzeti Aligazgatósága az Ön nagybecsű címzését megtárgyalta.
A szocialista frakcióval szembeni kisebbség 28:5 arányban úgy határozott
, hogy Zászlósúr címet csak olyan személy viselhet, aki egyrészt a Párt régi harcosa ( ez a feltétel fennáll) másrészt valódi kutyabőrrel rendelkezik.
Valódi kutyabőr beszerzésére akkor van lehetőség, ha Ön megtanít olvasni egy ebet.
Ennek metódusa:
1,/ Kiválassza a megfelelő szukát.
2,/ Ölébe veszi és hátulról betűz neki.
3,/ A szuka örömében kiugrik a bőréből.
4,/ A kutyabőr felhasználható. 
Kérjük fentiek szives tudomásulvételét.
kmft-


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 31)

A zaszlos ur fertelya korul invitaciojara, nem fel kend, hogy ugy elnaspangolom a lovaglo ostorommal,hogy nem fog a hatsojanak fertalyara meg csak gondolni se a hurkaktol amit kek lila zold szinekben ingyen szineszem ki.


----------



## donna (2005 Március 31)

A kutyabőr mellé hány szilvafa van? Hét?


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 31)

Kínai palotakutya bőréhez 7. pincsihez 49, farkaskutyához 343, bernáthegyihez 2401. Az amstel viszont leharapja a ceruzát :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> A zaszlos ur fertelya korul invitaciojara, nem fel kend, hogy ugy elnaspangolom a lovaglo ostorommal,hogy nem fog a hatsojanak fertalyara meg csak gondolni se a hurkaktol amit kek lila zold szinekben ingyen szineszem ki.





Mit durvaskodsz te? :shock: Es ha a kutya is akarja? :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Március 31)

Bedobom a kozosbe ... az alig hasznalt ( jo karban is volt mar )kutyaboromet .


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 31)

:lol:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 1)

Köszöntöm ezt a vidámkodó, jó hangulatú társaságot ! Ha elfogadnátok egy hasonló adottságokkal rendelkező, röhögéspárti és tisztességesen baromkodó egyént, akkor bátorkodnék jelentkezni. :..: 

Kedvenceim :

Szín ------ SZILVA lila
Alak ------ SZILVA forma
Nő ------- puSZILVA
Gyümölcs------ SZILVA
Pálinka ------- hát a SZATMÁRI nembarack.

Beleolvasgatva egy-két topicba megállapítottam, hogy itt kéremszépen nem kóklerek, hanem nagy szakértelmű, iváskultúrában jártas, idűlt etilalkoholgyökök is előfordulnak. Megállapításomat a számos vendéglátóipari egységben eltöltött, meglehetős óraszámomra alapozom.
Nemre való tekintet nélkül tévedés kizárva !!!

:0: :111: :34: :777: :34: :111: :0: 

:222: :222: :222:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 1)

Szia
Keblunkre vagy olelve virtualisan,latva hogy semmi foldi jot nem vetsz meg :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 1)

Franky írta:


> akkor bátorkodnék jelentkezni.


Aggyá pálinkát :!:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 1)

Franky jo helyen vagy ! Hazajottel , szeretettel koszontelek ........puszilva :lol: A barackot csak azert kedvelem mert azt allitjak rola , hogy futyulos :wink: 
:222:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 1)

Ha eliszod a palinkamat akkor fejbeutlek. Ha kersz , nekem nincs es nem adok, es a kezem is remeg , es nem az idegtol :shock: Ovakodj a szalantai rRemtol es a Pittitol, valamint a Lavorostol, mert annak ontottvas husdaraloja is van :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 1)

csocsike írta:


> Ovakodj a szalantai rRemtol es a Pittitol, valamint a Lavorostol, mert annak ontottvas husdaraloja is van :shock:



Kedves Franky! A fentebb szóló emberi lénynek álcázott ismeretlen nem mondott igazat (mondjuk, ez nem szokatlan). Én a helyedben inkább azoktól óvakodnék, akiknek szakálluk van, de jellemző nevük - ha pontokkal értjük - egyértelműen nőnemű élőlényre (nem föltétlen emberre) utalnak. Az ilyesféléktől bármi kitelllik. Üsse kavics, ha valaki transzvesztita, modernek vagyunk, bármit tolerálunk, nemde? Olvasd csak el azonban, mit gondol a meg nem nevezett illtő a kutyákról! Hát kérem, nem kevesebbet, minthogy azok akarják vele a betűzést. Csakis vak vagy ízlés ficamos kutyákról lehet szó; az én pulim majd jól ellátná a dolgát!!
Végső tanács: Óvakodj a szodómiás szakállas szodomitáktól!
Még egy jó tanács (ha élni akarsz): az én (ÉN!!!) címem egybeírva ZÁSZLÓSÚR!
Puszilva: VCS, a Zászlósúr (másik néven: Ama vagy Amar)


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 1)

:shock: 
Mélyen fel vagyok háborodva, hogy szegény idegent, aki a Való Világ dzsungeléből idetévedt a mi kedves és meghitt zártosztályunkra, máris a viszály és a muszáj felé terelgeted. A félrevezetés nem válik a javadra, majd kapsz egy waterlooi naplementét a szemed alá a rendőrfőnöktől, amit megérdemelsz annál is inkább, mert a megvesztegetésére szolgáló pálinkát ( szeszet ) a mai napig nem szállítottad le. Ilyen magaviselettel a beöntést extra méretű gumicsővel fogod kapni és azt követően úgy fogsz szellenteni, hogy HU. Az a gáznemű végtermék, ami ezen beöntés után elhagyja a testedet, már nem ürgyürűfütty lesz, hanem alfarhand, esetleg segglehellet, végbélszél, stb. ( nem kivánt törlendő ) 
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 1)

Kedves Franky, itten engem kikezdtek, de ez ne zavarjon teged. Te csak nyugodtan adjal palinkat. Az az apro teny hogy a zaslosurat utoljara doglott lo molesztalasaert kerestek, ne homalyositsa el tiszta gondolkodasodat. En meg mindig emlekszem apam utolso mondatara: Ne fiam, a puska toltve van.. Ami magyarra forditva kb.anyit jelent, hogy agyal palinkat. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 1)

Igen Franky, ez egy nagyon lényeges mondat, Csöcsi üzenetének a végén. Zártosztályunk hivatásos felsőfokú végzettségű fordítókkal és szinkrontolmácsokkal rendelkezik, magyarról magyarra, vagy viszont. Bármilyen általad nem ismert magyar szót megkérdezhetsz tőlünk, a választ azonnal megmondjuk magyarul. Ez a zártosztály külön szolgáltatása, amit csak a tagjaink vehetnek bérmentesen igénybe, természetesen akkor, ha a tagdíjat pálinkában Csöcsinek lerótták.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 1)

Alapszabály: ha Vendég jött - Isten jött. Szabad rögtön pálinkáért molesztálni? Efike, Csocsika (pont-pont)! Hát mi az kérem, hogy "agggyá pájinkát"?! Így bemutatkozni! Aztán majd messzire fut tőlünk! Hát nem elég az őneki, szegénynek, hogy látta ábrázatát egy mellyes-bögyös szakállas lénynek, hogy meg kellett tudnia, itten még az antialkoholista megrögzött absztinens Efike is pálinkáért zaklatja? (Bár ez utóbbinak javára szolgál bevallott többnejűsége; a többkutyások megvetendőek, érted Csocsike/ka??!!) És akkor még nem is szóltunk a Szalántai Rémről. Viselkedjünk, Uraim, viselkedjünk!
A Lavórost pedig kéretik mély tisztelettel említeni. Nemcsak azért, mert hölgy (bár itt sohasem lehet tudni, ki kicsoda és micsoda), hanem mert igazi úr/-hölgy/ (efikésen mondva: a nem kívánt törlendő). A fingot - Efike! - szintén kéretik nem emlegetni! Lagalább a Vendég előtt! Legalább addig, amíg megszokik nálunk. (Az újmenyecske megszokásának is ismérve, hogy fingni mer az anyósa előtt.)
Maradok úrias viselkedésteket remélve mély megdöbbenéssel: VCs, a ZÚ.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 1)

Tisztelt Ama(r).gi Úr,


Ama(r).gi írta:


> A fingot - Efike! - szintén kéretik nem emlegetni!


Kérem Önt, hogy sziveskedjen 8 azaz nyolc napon belül Intézményünk faliujságján helyreigazitást közzétenni, tekintettel arra, hogy az Ön álzal említett f-el kezdődő és férfi fehérnemű végződésű szót soha ki nem ejtettem. 
Amennyiben helyreigazitási kérelmemnek nem tesz eleget, kénytelen leszek Önt vésztörvényszék elé citálni. 
kmft
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 1)

Kedves Ama(r).gi. Te sem adtal palinkat azt meg sem futottal semerre sem. Mibol gondolod, hogy uj baratunk elszalad ? Nem mindenki olyan ilyedos mint egyesek kettonk kozul. Mi bajod van neked a kutyakkal? Majd jol bemoszerollak valami allatvedo liganal aztan megnezheted magad. A kutyanak is van lelke, ne piszkald. A masik , mi bajod van a nevemmel? Vagy netan feltekeny vagy? A palinkaval torteno megvesztegetes , eloiras, amit az alapszabaly felrenemerthetoen kiemel, belepeseddel jelezted egyetertesedet. Hol a palinkam? Agya mert a Pitti megharagszik es akkor jaj lesz neked. A Lavorost meg igen is piszkalom mert megeszi az oszes csokit az ehezo magyar gyerekek elol, de o legalabb adott paleszt, nem is akarmilyet. Kecskemeti futyulos barackot. :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 1)

Tisztelt Egybegyűltek !

Hajlongva köszönöm a szíves elriasztási kísérletet, DE !
A kiskocsmák sűrű szmogja és a decis töményalkoholos poharak gyakori ürítése már előrehaladott delírium tremenst idéztek elő nálam. Nekem már az is mindegy, hogy egy Szakállas Nőnemű, kutyával hajkurássza a Szalántai Rémálmot, vagy a Zászlóshajó nevü Úr vitorlázik a gyengeszellőjű hátvágánygázon. Én már átestem sok-sok tűzkeresztségen is, némelyik Uziból jött. Szóval nem, hogy nem adok pálinkát, de ha nem vigyáznak az itt előforduló személyek, akkor még azt is megiszom, amit még ki sem főztek !!! Igen kérem, a cefréről van szó.
Egyszer nagyon-nagy hiányérzetemben ráfanyalodtam és a falon futkosó zöld gyíkok instruálására minőségellenőriztem a fenti elegy szeszfokát. A siker teljes volt, hiszen előkerültek a kék sáskák rózsaszín kalapban, kis aranybarna csillagokkal, meg a pizsamás szolgálati rendőr is.
Mit is mondtatok ??? Kinek van pálinkája ??? :?


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 1)

Franky írta:


> előkerültek a kék sáskák rózsaszín kalapban, kis aranybarna csillagokkal, meg a pizsamás szolgálati rendőr is.
> Mit is mondtatok ??? Kinek van pálinkája ??? :?



Ez valami csodaszép látvány lehetett! Ez máris biztositotta felvételedet a zárt osztályba, akarom mondani a BÉNYUSZEVi-be. Nekem ugyan ilyen látomásom nem volt még, de miután dúsgazdag fantáziám van (amire Judit már felirt valami port) ezért örömmel üdvözöllek kicsiny zárt osztályunkon.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 1)

Aztan ovatosan nem felgyujtani a szesz raktarat


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 1)

Tisztelt Franky!
Soxeretettel köszöntelek a zártosztályon.  Itt (majdnem)teljes körű ellátást kapsz. Ha megadod a TAJ-számodat, részedre is írhatok ki -tisztán gyógyászati célból- pálinkát. Továbbá fogászati problémáid esetén szintén nálam jelentkezhetsz, mivel rendelkezem fogbeültető és szájsebészeti készülékkel. Fogszabályozás esetén férjuram Efike áll a rendelkezésedre, ugyanis nála van a vasklapni (kitűnő referenciával rendelkezik, lásd Laci, kinek mind a 32 foga felül van). Ha úgy érzed sürgős érfestésre lenne szükséged, tudod hol találsz. 
Szóval Isten hozott, és majd a keményköpésű ápolók visznek el-kezelésre!  
Ja, van plazmasterilizálóm is, szóval fordulj hozzám bizalommal! :wink:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 1)

Franky írta:


> Tisztelt Egybegyűltek !
> 
> Nekem már az is mindegy, hogy egy Szakállas Nőnemű, kutyával hajkurássza a Szalántai Rémálmot, vagy a Zászlóshajó nevü Úr vitorlázik a gyengeszellőjű hátvágánygázon... ha nem vigyáznak az itt előforduló személyek, akkor még azt is megiszom, amit még ki sem főztek !!! Igen kérem, a cefréről van szó.
> a falon futkosó zöld gyíkok instruálására minőségellenőriztem a fenti elegy szeszfokát. A siker teljes volt, hiszen előkerültek a kék sáskák rózsaszín kalapban, kis aranybarna csillagokkal, meg a pizsamás szolgálati rendőr is.
> Mit is mondtatok ??? Kinek van pálinkája ??? :?



Figyelitek: Lányok, Fiúk, Hölgyek, Urak! Ez tök hülye. Itten a helye.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 2)

Efikének, a láthatóan gyöngeelméjű (így a felelősség alól némileg fölmentendő) egyénnek megdöbbenés nélkül! Valamint mélységes megrökönyödéssel az általam eddig igen tisztelt, Úrihölgynek vélt Főnéninek, a Lavórosnak (kinek esztétikai hozzáállásában mélységesen csalódnom kellett volt)!
Okulás végett, hogy néhogymá hülyén haljanak meg (azért megjegyzés: VISELKEDNI, kérem, viselkedni!!!!):

"Miből áll a bélgáz?

Miért okoznak egyes ételek fokozott bélgáz-termelődést? Miért távozik a környező anyagoknál kisebb sűrűségű bélgáz „alul”?
A belekben lév&amp;otilde; gáz két f&amp;otilde; forrása a lenyelt leveg&amp;otilde; és az emésztéshez társuló bakteriális bomlástermékek. Egy egészséges feln&amp;otilde;tt férfiben naponta átlagosan 500 milliliter bélgáz termel&amp;otilde;dik, és ez 6-20 szellentéssel távozik.
A bélgáz f&amp;otilde; alkotóelemei az oxigén (O2), nitrogén (N2), hidrogén (H2), szén-dioxid (CO2), hidrogén-szulfid (HS), ammónia (NH3) és metán (CH4). Ez utóbbi három felel&amp;otilde;s a kellemetlen szagért, valamint a bélgáz minimális mennyiségben olyan rossz illatú aminosav-maradékokat is tartalmazhat, mint a putricin és a cadaverin.
A napi bélgázürítés mennyiségét az étrend nagyban befolyásolja. A közismerten puffasztó ételek, a bab, karfiol, borsó, lencse, brokkoli, olyan cukor vagy keményít&amp;otilde;-alkotórészt tartalmaznak, melyet a bélben lév&amp;otilde; enzimek nem képesek lebontani, ezért ezek nem is szívódnak fel a keringésbe. Lebontásukat ezért a bélbaktériumok végzik, mely során jelent&amp;otilde;s mennyiségű gáz szabadul fel. 

Perisztaltika
Hasonló módon okoz puffadást a tej fogyasztása laktóz-intoleráns személyek esetében. A laktóz a tejben található cukormolekula, amelynek bontóenzime sok ember bélrendszeréb&amp;otilde;l hiányzik. Ilyenkor a baktériumok emésztik meg a laktózt, ami kellemetlen, feszítő gázfelszaporodással jár.
A szénsavas italok fogyasztása, a rágógumizás és a dohányzás más módon vezet a flatulencia fokozódásához. Ilyenkor a lenyelt leveg&amp;otilde; mennyisége növekszik meg a bélrendszerben, csakúgy, mint kapkodó, habzsoló táplálkozás esetén.
A bélgáz sűrűsége kisebb a leveg&amp;otilde;énél és a bélben található egyéb anyagokénál. Ezért logikus volna, hogy felfelé szálljon a bélrendszerben, és meglep&amp;otilde;, hogy mégis az alacsonyan található végbélnyíláson távozik. Nyugalomban valóban felfelé mozog a gáz a belekben, azonban a bél úgynevezett perisztaltikája, azaz tartalmának présel&amp;otilde; jellegű továbbító mozgása a folyékony, esetleg szilárd állagú anyagokkal együtt a gázokat is a végbél irányába továbbítja. Fekv&amp;otilde; helyzetben továbbá – amikor a bélgázürítés a legjellemz&amp;otilde;bb – a végbélnyílás amúgy is egy síkba kerül a bélrendszerrel."
(http://www.nationalgeographic.hu)

Értöm, kéröm? Ha nem, semmi gáz. Ez azért lehet, mert ez tudomány. 

Üdv és bók: Ama, VCs, ZÚ.


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

Judit írta:


> Tisztelt Franky!
> Soxeretettel köszöntelek a zártosztályon.  Itt (majdnem)teljes körű ellátást kapsz. Ha megadod a TAJ-számodat, részedre is írhatok ki -tisztán gyógyászati célból- pálinkát. Továbbá fogászati problémáid esetén szintén nálam jelentkezhetsz, mivel rendelkezem fogbeültető és szájsebészeti készülékkel. Fogszabályozás esetén férjuram Efike áll a rendelkezésedre, ugyanis nála van a vasklapni (kitűnő referenciával rendelkezik, lásd Laci, kinek mind a 32 foga felül van). Ha úgy érzed sürgős érfestésre lenne szükséged, tudod hol találsz.
> Szóval Isten hozott, és majd a keményköpésű ápolók visznek el-kezelésre!
> Ja, van plazmasterilizálóm is, szóval fordulj hozzám bizalommal! :wink:



Szia kedves Judit !

Köszönöm a (majdnem) teljes körű ellátást ! Élnék is a lehetőséggel. Tulajdonképpen a szilvapálinka a kedvencem, de annak hiányában elfogadok a teljes körű ellátás kapcsán bármiféle alkoholos italocskát is.
Garantálom, hogy teljes körűen fogadom el.
Kicsit értetlenül, mondhatnám bambán állok és már 3 másodperce /ez húzós időtartam, max 2-ig szoktam/ gondolkodok, hogy mi a fene az a TAJ-szám. Már visszaértem egészen a Tajgetoszig, de annak se volt száma. 
Pedig nagyon bazirgálja az idegrendszeremet a felajánlott receptes pálinka.
A fogászati problémáim abszolút nem érdekelnek, mert tök mindegy, hogy vannak-e, vagy nincsenek. A pálinkát nem harapni kell, hanem nyelni. Tulajdonképpen a fogak csak elállják a szabad befolyás útját.
Az érfestés egy nagyon veszélyes dolog, mert a szomszédasszonyom szépmamájának az ereit megfestette valami El Greco nevü melegvidéki briganti, aztán a szegény asszonyt kiállították ! Világszerte elhurcolta egy Tárlat nevű baszk terrorista, és álligatta, mint a kuglibabát. Igy állítólag olyan hírnévre tett szert, hogy szerencsétlen szomszédasszonyom a mai napig nem tudta levakarni a hámlokáról.
A plazmasterilizáló viszont nagyon érdekel. Nem vagyok jártas a szeszfinomítók terén, de hajlandó lennék a receptes kiutalású pálinkádból felajánlani egy két litert, hogy sterilizálj belőle tisztaszeszt. Ha ezt térfogatcsökkenés nélkül el tudja végezni, akkor mindig megkérnélek eme beavatkozásra !!!!

Előre is kösssszi !!!!


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 2)

Judit írta:


> Ha megadod a TAJ-számodat, részedre is írhatok ki -tisztán gyógyászati célból- pálinkát.


Hellooo! Nekem eddig errol nem szoltal! :evil: En olyan szamot adok neked amilyet csak akarsz. Hol a palinka? :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 2)

Mi az hogy: Hol a palinka? 
Pittike, Te okos vagy, könyörgöm, hát épp erről van szó! A Vendéget megkínálni illik, nem tudod?! Legalább mi sumer-akkádok ne kezdjük már úgy, ahogy a póri népség: "aggyá pálinkát"! Mezopotámiában egyébként is a sör dukált. 
Tehát Franky, nem pálinkát, hanem sört aggyá. MOST!!!
Ha megteszed, számíthatsz a Zászlósúr örökkön tartó kegyeire. 
Üdv, édi Frénki! (Zárójel: a többiek hülyék, ne törődj velük!)


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 2)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Mi az hogy: Hol a palinka?
> Pittike, Te okos vagy, könyörgöm, hát épp erről van szó! A Vendéget megkínálni illik, nem tudod?!


Nem kell hogy kitanits. Draga jo szuleim annakidejen belemvertek hogy mi illik es mi nem. :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> A Vendéget megkínálni illik



Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .............. !!!!!!!
Kínáljon má valaki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:111: 


Parasztlengőt nem kérek :!: :idea:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 2)

[/quote] Nem kell hogy kitanits. Draga jo szuleim annakidejen belemvertek hogy mi illik es mi nem. :evil:[/quote]
Drága Pitti, drága szüleid bizonnyal mindent megtettek, de Rajtad ők sem segíthettek. Én sem tudok. Tudod, ez az egész IQ kérdése. Az pedig, kérem, adott, nincs mi tenni. De azért ne add föl: állítólag fejleszthető. Viszont ne reménykedj túlzottan. Ami van, az van. Békülj ki vele: ilyen az élet.
Lelkileg Veled van a sumer Ama (mellesleg VCs és ZÁSZLÓSÚR).
Megjegyzés: Boldogok a lelki szegények. Ugye bodog vagy?!


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 2)

Franky írta:


> Tulajdonképpen a fogak csak elállják a szabad befolyás útját.


Te csak ne reklamálj itten. A fogakra igen nagy szükség lehet, ha mondjuk egy légy belefullad a pálinkádba. A fogakkal ki lehet szűrni a nem kivánt rovartetemet, végül a fogak óvatos összenyomásával kipréselni belőle a felszívódott pálinkát.


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

Ugyan már Efike ne LÉGY ilyen finnyás. Különben is a szeszgőz eltakarja azt a dögöt. :222:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 2)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Tudod, ez az egész IQ kérdése. Az pedig, kérem, adott, nincs mi tenni.


Ne beszelj felre. Mit kerdezett az IQ es kitol? Es mit adott? :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

pitti írta:


> Mit kerdezett az IQ es kitol? Es mit adott? :shock:



A tajga számot ! Receptes pálinkát sterilizálva ! :?


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 2)

Franky írta:


> A tajga számot ! Receptes pálinkát sterilizálva ! :?


Azonnal hozzad! De azt a steril izet el kell nyomni valamivel. 8)


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

pitti írta:


> Franky írta:
> 
> 
> > A tajga számot ! Receptes pálinkát sterilizálva ! :?
> ...



A sterilizálással pálinkából 99 fokos tisztaszeszt csinált, úgy hogy nem rossz az. Miről beszélsz mit vigyek ?? :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 2)

Franky írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Franky írta:
> ...


Mit nem ertesz? :shock: A receptes palinkat hozzad. Nem baj ha 99 fokos azt a hianyzo 1 fokot majd hozzalopjuk valahonnan.


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

Viccelsz, már rég megittam. :!:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 2)

Pimposoggyon meg benned! :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

pitti írta:


> Pimposoggyon meg benned! :evil:



Látom amatőr vagy. A bor szokott olyat. A pálinka pucol ! :idea:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 2)

vizet isztok oszt pajinkat predikaltok :cry: 
Melitta kuldjel majd apjukkal szentelt vizet a zartosztalyra ! 

 Halihoo kisletszamu hazai apoltak ! Itt a jo lehetoseg feltolteni a raktarat ! Riposte szivesen elhozza a szallitmanyt ! 
Adomanyokat elore koszonjuk !


----------



## kandur (2005 Április 2)

megiscsak jobb, mintha vizet predikalnanak es port innanak
a jo pap is holdig kanul
a ven kecske is meghallja a szot


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 2)

FiFike írta:


> Melitta kuldjel majd apjukkal szentelt vizet a zartosztalyra !



Phfuujjjjj ! Az olyan ízű lehet, mint a tinta. Ihatatlan. :3:


----------



## kandur (2005 Április 2)

nehanapjan meg a templomban is piat osztogatnak
ugy mondjak neki, hogy urvacsora


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 2)

Franky vagy akarki ... johet a puszilva !


> Halihoo kisletszamu hazai apoltak ! Itt a jo lehetoseg feltolteni a raktarat ! Riposte szivesen elhozza a  a hazai PALINKAT BUDAPESTrol-Torontoba !


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 4)

Kedveseim, elvetemült Lelkek, hát miről beszéltek?! Az Úrvacsorán nuku pálinka, van viszont egy falat kenyér vagy ostya (hogy el ne hízzanak a hívek), s maximum egy kortyintás borocska. Ott berúgni nem lehet. 
Csak utána.
Csak utána jöhet a pálinka.
Már akinek. Nekem inkább a sör. Jut eszembe: van valakinek legalább egy kortyintás söre?! MI?! Most bezzeg csönd vagyon. Milyen barátok az ilyenek?! Csak dumálnak vég nélkül, de adni nem adnak. Sóher bagázs, Ég veletek! Egy szót se többé! A tett többet ér a szónál... (Pofázni én is tudok!)
Üdv: Ama.


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 5)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Csak utána jöhet a pálinka.



Jó. Akkor én késhetek is egy kicsit! :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 5)

En mar megvettem a nedut de a Ripost az agyon aggalyoskodik,hogy nem lehet bevinni alkoholt csak egy uveggel.
 
Azert meg gyozkodom hogy ahol egy elfer ott a masodik flaskanak is van hely. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Csak nyugodtan terorizald. Van tuzes vasad? :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 5)

A tüzes vasaló is jó !!! :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 5)

a tuzes vizhez valami biztato kell :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Bikacsok :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 5)

Franky írta:


> Látom amatőr vagy.


 :``: :fuck:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 5)

pitti írta:


> Franky írta:
> 
> 
> > Látom amatőr vagy.
> ...



Hiába is nevetgélsz, meg mutogatsz, a pálinka akkor sem pimposodik !!! :idea: 
Aki ilyet állít az igenis műkedvelő !!
És akkor se adok !! :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 5)

Franky írta:


> És akkor se adok !! :evil:


Pliiiiz?!


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 5)

pitti írta:


> Franky írta:
> 
> 
> > És akkor se adok !! :evil:
> ...



Lesz tizenöt malacom. Ha segítesz eladni őket, akkor adok. :idea: :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Szerintem ne bizz benne , lelep a malacokkal a dicno :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 5)

csocsike írta:


> Szerintem ne bizz benne , lelep a malacokkal a dicno :shock:



Ki mondta, hogy odaadom neki ?? Ez az a tizenöt malac, amibe befektetjük a fél hekto pálinkánkat és az árukon már másfél hektot kapunk. Neki meg adunk egy ötliteres demizsonnal. Milyen boldog lesz ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

Ot liter az sok :evil: Megszagolhatja a dugojat :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 6)

csocsike írta:


> Ot liter az sok :evil: Megszagolhatja a dugojat :shock:


Ne legyél kicsinyes. Éreznie kell, hogy milyen jól járt !! :idea: :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Ja, ezert megszagolhatja a dugojat :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 6)

Franky írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Franky írta:
> ...


Szerintem az Efi atveszi dupla felaron. Izraelbe kel az ilyesmi. Allitolag az arabok toltott kaposztaba rakjak. :idea:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 6)

Akkor legközelebb nem segít eladni a további malacokat. Jobb az neked ??? Dolgozhatsz helyette !! :idea:
Látod milyen tuti tippje van ??? :!:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 6)

Franky írta:


> Akkor legközelebb nem segít eladni a további malacokat. Jobb az neked ??? Dolgozhatsz helyette !! :idea:
> Látod milyen tuti tippje van ??? :!:


Nem szereti a toltott kaposztat? :shock: Akkor rakhatja nyersen a szemire a duzzadas ellen. 8)


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 6)

pitti írta:


> Szerintem az Efi atveszi dupla felaron. Izraelbe kel az ilyesmi. Allitolag az arabok toltott kaposztaba rakjak. :idea:



Rendben, szólj amikor az Efinél fölvehetm a susit !!!! :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Itt most hosszu nema csond kovetkezik :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 6)

csocsike írta:


> Itt most hosszu nema csond kovetkezik :shock:



Akkor nem kap pálinkát. Vagy meetingre ment ??? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 6)

Az a Pitti, az Efi most ter at egy masik hitre mert ezt se hitte :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 6)

Franky írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Itt most hosszu nema csond kovetkezik :shock:
> ...


Miazhogy nem kap palinkat. Most adtam el az Efinek kezalatt a disznosagaidat! Verd ki belole lovet. A Csocsi kolcsonaggya a vasklapnit. :!:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 6)

pitti írta:


> Franky írta:
> 
> 
> > A Csocsi kolcsonaggya a vasklapnit. :!:
> ...


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 6)

Pitti írta:


> Miazhogy nem kap palinkat. Most adtam el az Efinek kezalatt a disznosagaidat! Verd ki belole lovet. A Csocsi kolcsonaggya a vasklapnit.
> _________________


Szemenszedett aljas hazugság. Semmiféle disznóságot nem vettem, csak az orosz DELICATES nevű nem kóser boltban egy kis gyulai kolbászutánzatot meg fél kiló gépsonkát. Ott viszont fizettem és számlám van róla, de a rabbinátusnak nem mutatom be, mert ha feldobom a pacskert, ezek a szakállasok még megtagadják a temetésemet szentelt földbe :shock:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Április 6)

Hukk! :34:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 6)

:shock: Miért Bécsben ? Miért nem Kanadában, Viagra Falloson tartják a pálinkaversenyt ? Ha Csöcsi lehetne a főkóstolómester és Franky az alkóstolómester a Nagyaranyon kívül még a Mária Valagrendet is megkapnák.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 6)

Mi a fene történik itt? beírja valaki, hogy Viagra és máris hivatkozássá válik... :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 8)

Leona írta:


> Mi a fene történik itt? beírja valaki, hogy Viagra és máris hivatkozássá válik... :shock:



Leona, mit vagy ilyen értetlen?! Kell nekik a Viagra, mert nélküle semmik. El tudod képzelni pl. Csocskát Viagra nélkül? Mi fenét csinálna? A szakállát simogatná? Mint Pittike...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

Leona írta:


> Mi a fene történik itt? beírja valaki, hogy Viagra és máris hivatkozássá válik... :shock:




A gyengebbek kedveert, ha figyeltel volna, akkor tudhatnad, hogy a viagrafalls az a niagarafalss elferditett megnevezese honapok ota, es semmi koze nincs senki potencialis kepessegehez.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 8)

[quote="Efike /quote]
mert ha feldobom a pacskert, ezek a szakállasok még megtagadják a temetésemet szentelt földbe :shock:[/quote]

Efike! Neked csak egy szerencséd van, hogy nem Magyarországon laksz! Nálunk ui., aki ki meri ejteni a száján a "szakállas" szót, nyomban bíróság elé kerül, vagy ha mégsem, akkor minimum kizárják az Írószövetségből. Sokáig senki sem értette, miért. Eleinte (kb. 15 éve) még szó sem esett szakállról, bajuszról, vagy akár szemöldökről. Főleg senki sem említette a bajuszos nőket. Újabban azonban a szakáll - nem a viselése, hanem az említése - tilos. Hogy miért, miért sem?! Még mindig nem tudja senki. Tehát: tilos a szó; értem? Nekem mindegy lenne, csak az a baj, hogy túl sok szakállas barátom van. Most mi a fenét csináljak? Tagadjam le a szakállukat? Mert a barátaimat sosem fogom megtagadni (közülük néhányan csakazértis levágatták a szakállukat):
Szóval: még egy ilyen szó, s véged, Ebadta!!!! Haza se gyere...


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 8)

csocsike írta:


> Leona írta:
> 
> 
> > Mi a fene történik itt? beírja valaki, hogy Viagra és máris hivatkozássá válik... :shock:
> ...



Sajnos, kedves Csocske, nem figyelek Rád, s szerintem ebbeli hibámban nem vagyok egyedül.
De azért nagyon hiányzol.
Üdv: Ama.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

Anyira nem figyelsz ram hogy az elozo beirasom a Leonanak szolt, de nem baj. Azert nekem is hianyzol :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 8)

ELjenek a szakallasok!
A Ripostnak is van szakalla :lol: es nem csak divatos :wink: de igen sok no kedvence az apolt szakall.Ferfias, hogy m.o. egy ket embernek nem tetszik azzal nem kell foglalkozni. :roll:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 8)

csocsike írta:


> Anyira nem figyelsz ram hogy az elozo beirasom a Leonanak szolt, de nem baj. Azert nekem is hianyzol :wink:



Csocske, tévedsz: tudom, hogy Leonának írtál. Na és akkor baj, ha kijelentem: hiányzol, Édi-bébi?!
Megjegyzés: az előzekben nem mondtam igazat (füllentettem). Igenis figyelek Rád. Nagyon is.
Üdv: Ama.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 8)

Melitta írta:


> ELjenek a szakallasok!
> A Ripostnak is van szakalla :lol: es nem csak divatos :wink: de igen sok no kedvence az apolt szakall.Ferfias, hogy m.o. egy ket embernek nem tetszik azzal nem kell foglalkozni. :roll:



Melitta, Te drága lény, irigyellek! Azért, mert olyan vagy, mint én voltam egykoron: nem érted ezt a szakállas dolgot. Jó Neked.

Üdv: Ama.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Anyira nem figyelsz ram hogy az elozo beirasom a Leonanak szolt, de nem baj. Azert nekem is hianyzol :wink:
> ...




Ettol feltem :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 8)

Ne tojjál be, Csocska! Én csak mint Példaképemre figyelek Rád. A Figyelő Nagy Testvér nem én vagyok. Hiszen ismersz... Hülyéket a KGB is csak módjával alkalmazott.
Üdv: ZÚ.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

Azt mondják, elmebajban szenvedek, de én nem szenvedek... :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 8)

A francba. A keze szakadjon le annak aki mar megin egve hagyta a villanyt! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 8)

Aha :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 8)

csocsike írta:


> Leona írta:
> 
> 
> > Mi a fene történik itt? beírja valaki, hogy Viagra és máris hivatkozássá válik... :shock:
> ...



:shock: A leggyengébbek kedvéért én meg Efinek írtam...  , csak Ő nem figyel..
Semmi köze tényleg ahhoz, hogy mit ferdítesz el, de nálam akkor is kékkel aláhúzva jelenik meg, mint valamire hivatkozás a Viagra.

Nálad nem?? :shock: ha rákattintok, ez a weblap jelenik meg
http://searchmiracle.com/text/search.php?qq=VIAGRA


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 8)

Csak a pontosság kedvéért:
A Niagarából én csináltam Viagrát és a Falls-ból fallos-t. 
Ha tényleg a Viagráról akarsz értekezni, jelöld meg ***-al és Csöcsivel mi tudni fogjuk, hogy nem a Niagaráról van szó. :lol:
Egyébként ragyogó antigravitácós kisérlet lenne, megszórni a Niagarát Viagrával. Ugyebár a Niagra határozottan lefelé tart, a Viagra pedig állít, vagyis a következmény az lenne, hogy a vízesés megdermedne. :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 8)

Efike írta:


> Csak a pontosság kedvéért:
> A Niagarából én csináltam Viagrát és a Falls-ból fallos-t.
> Ha tényleg a Viagráról akarsz értekezni, jelöld meg ***-al és Csöcsivel mi tudni fogjuk, hogy nem a Niagaráról van szó. :lol:
> Egyébként ragyogó antigravitácós kisérlet lenne, megszórni a Niagarát Viagrával. Ugyebár a Niagra határozottan lefelé tart, a Viagra pedig állít, vagyis a következmény az lenne, hogy a vízesés megdermedne. :shock:



Tudom Efi. És a viccet is értem.


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Április 8)

Efike írta:


> Ugyebár a Niagra határozottan lefelé tart, a Viagra pedig állít, vagyis a következmény az lenne, hogy a vízesés megdermedne. :shock:



:shock: Nem is tudtam, hogy a Viagra "dermeszt" :shock: 
Minden esetre az se lenne semmi, ha a vizesebol szokokutat csinalnal  
Az idegenforgalom, lehet, hogy megketszerezodne :lol: :lol:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 8)

Miazaviagra ? Mit állít ?? Nem is érdekes, majd kidumáljuk a fazont ! :111:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 8)

Franky írta:


> Miazaviagra ? Mit állít ?? Nem is érdekes, majd kidumáljuk a fazont ! :111:


Vagy megkinajjuk sodrott acelkabellal. The hol koszaltal eddig? Azt tudom hogy a raktar kornyeken nem voltal mert akkor mar az elfekvobe kotozne a lavoros.


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 9)

pitti írta:


> The hol koszaltal eddig?



Háborúban voltam. Harcoltam a szesszel a munka frontján. Vesztettem. :222:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 9)

Szojj ha segiteni koll, gyuvok! 8)


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 9)

pitti írta:


> Szojj ha segiteni koll, gyuvok! 8)



Nem köll. Má beletörődtem, hogy örök vesztes maradok. :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 9)

E heti beontesemet palinkara cserelnem :evil: Adjatok , vagy le vagytok tojva :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 9)

csocsike írta:


> Adjatok , vagy le vagytok tojva :shock:




56 fokos házi szilvapálinka 1500ftos literenkénti áron eladó. Szállítás Budapesten megoldható, Budapesten kívül már kicsit bonyolultabb. Ha érdekel a dolog, írj egy e-mailt az [email protected] e-mail címre! Várom leveled!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 9)

Mit szorakozol te itten? :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 9)

csocsike írta:


> Mit szorakozol te itten? :shock:



Szereztem neked olcsó pálinkát. Má ez is baj ?? :x


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 9)

Az nem baj csak hol van :evil:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 10)

Efike írta:


> Csak a pontosság kedvéért:
> A Niagarából én csináltam Viagrát és a Falls-ból fallos-t.
> :shock:


Efike, gyönge vagy! A Niagarából nem lehet csinálni Viagrát, csakis Viagarát. A Viagrából pedig csak módjával lehet csinálni Niagarát. Főleg a Te korodban. Csak óvatosan, öreg harcos, óvatosan!
Még annyit: ez a fallosz-központúság kétségbe ejt. Ha ilyesmi érdekel, ne használj Viagrát. Azt beszélik, a másságra nem egészséges. Meg aztán abban maradtunk, hogy többnejű vagy. Most mi van? Vallj végre színt! 
Imádkozom egészségedért. 
Ahogy mondtam már: Térj meg, eretnek! Állítólag a nők szebbek. 
Aggodalommal üdv: Ama.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 10)

hahaha ....sotetben minden tehen fekete :wink:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 10)

FiFike írta:


> hahaha ....sotetben minden tehen fekete :wink:


Neked, Drágám! Én zseblámpát használok. Nem a tevékenységhez, hanem a tájékozódáshoz. És lőn világosság.
Fentebbi udvarlási tanácsaim megfogadása nem kötelező, de erősen ajánlott. Melittának mondva: a "fejlett" világban is. Mer', kérem, az Ördög nem alszik. Pláne a sötétben.
Üdv: Netuddki.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 10)

:lol: 
Vegen meg hasznunkra valik , hogy az ordoggel cimboralunk :twisted:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 10)

FiFike írta:


> :lol:
> Vegen meg hasznunkra valik , hogy az ordoggel cimboralunk :twisted:


Cimborálj, Cimbora! De vedd észbe: az Ördög világosban sem alszik! Legalábbis azt beszélik mifelénk, a nem-fejlett népeknél. És akkor még nem is szóltam a harmadik világban keringő szóbeszédről. 
Üdv: Ama.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 10)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Neked, Drágám! Én zseblámpát használok.


Kösz a jótanácsot, öregkoromra - ha megérem - megpróbálom használni. Most rúdelemre vagy laposelemre gondoltál konkrétan ?


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 10)

:lol: SZia Efike ! Mond a lapos nem ment ki a divatbol ???


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 10)

Efike írta:


> Ama(r).gi írta:
> 
> 
> > Neked, Drágám! Én zseblámpát használok.
> ...


a rud elemes esetleg tobb funkcios is lehet :wink:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 10)

Melitta írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Ama(r).gi írta:
> ...


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 10)

FiFike írta:


> SZia Efike ! Mond a lapos nem ment ki a divatbol ???


Már alig emléxem. Nekem egyszer sikerült begyüjteni, több mint harminc éve :lol: Ráadásul pont a második házasságom előestéjén, mert legénybúcsút tartottam. És azt sem tudom, hogy kitől szereztem. Túl nagy volt a forgalom. :wink: :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 10)

:lol: Efike ! Akkoriban az "Ergo" nem zenekar volt :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 10)

FiFike írta:


> :lol: Efike ! Akkoriban az "Ergo" nem zenekar volt :wink:


Lehet, de nem használtam. Vannak egyéni módszerek is. :lol:


----------



## donna (2005 Április 10)

Nem erre szokták azt mondani, aki tudja csinálja, aki nem az beszél róla? :lol: 

Képzeljétek, mi történt velünk! Jött a blizzard, és ideszórt nekünk mostanra már vagy 30 centi havat, de állítólag még egy napig esni fog, és lesz belőle 60 centi is.
Tiszta kitolás! Áprilisban! Tegnap még 20 fok volt... Igaz, most is alulról majdnem nulla.
Az időjárás felkészítő kurzust tart Kanadára!?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 10)

Nagyon felkeszultok canadara. Azert nagyon sajnalak,hogy aprilisba is dideregtek.


----------



## donna (2005 Április 10)

A gyerekek nagyon élvezik! A városon belül is vannak dombocskák (merthogy most kocsival azér' nem megyünk messzire), ilyenkor mindenütt lehet szánkózni!
Itt egész télen nem esett összesen annyi hó, mint most!


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 11)

donna írta:


> A gyerekek nagyon élvezik! A városon belül is vannak dombocskák (merthogy most kocsival azér' nem megyünk messzire), ilyenkor mindenütt lehet szánkózni!
> Itt egész télen nem esett összesen annyi hó, mint most!


Miert nem jottok Canadaba? :shock: Itt mar ingre gatyara vagyunk vetkozve.


----------



## donna (2005 Április 11)

Megyünk! Augusztus végén.
Tegnap még nálunk is a náyvogás volt, hogy mért csak április végén nyit a medence, mért nem most... Erre tessék, jött a blizzard olyan széllel, hogy nehéz talponmaradni tőle.


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Április 11)

He-he, mi meg itthon a babával a hegytetei nyaralóban sütkérezünk! Fázzatok csak! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Ez nem szep dolog, karorvendeni, szegyeld magad babastul :evil:


----------



## donna (2005 Április 11)

Csak kárörvendjen. A blizzard elszállt, mi azok közt voltunk, akik az áramszolgáltatásból se estek ki, és ma más süt a nap, holnapra nyoma se lesz. Két éve ilyenkor egy blizzard egy méter havat dobott le 24 óra alatt, és akkor a hőmérséklet is beállt nullára, szóval egy hétig bajok voltak


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Április 12)

Tudom csúnya dolog.  Dehát a mondás is asszongya, legszebb öröm a káröröm, mert nincs benne irigység! :wink:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 13)

pitti írta:


> donna írta:
> 
> 
> > Miert nem jottok Canadaba? :shock: Itt mar ingre gatyara vagyunk vetkozve.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 13)

[quote="pitti Miert nem jottok Canadaba? :shock: Itt mar ingre gatyara vagyunk vetkozve.[/quote] 
Mi is ingre-gatyára vagyunk vetkőzve. De nem a melegtől, hanem a szegénységtől. Hogy miért nem megyünk Kanadába? Találd ki!
Üdv: Itthonról.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Azert ez a marhanagy szegenyseg csipi a szemem, nekem is othon el anyam , ocsem, lanyom. Mindenki sir, de a legmarkassabb cucokba jar, a szamomra elerhetetlen arkategoriaju atot hajt, es minden evben kapok kepeslapot , hogy udvozollek Parizsbol, vagy akarhonnan. Azert el kell ,hogy mondjam ket autonk van, a fiatalabbik 1986-ban keszult, az elmult 7 evben nem engedhettem meg magamnak egy kethetes nyaralast, es minden elsejen reszketek hogy a szamlakra eleg lessz e a penz.. Tudom hyogy vannak ennel szegenyebbek is, de akik kijottek es kergettek a nagy amerikai almot, azok nagyresze csalodva ures zsebbel ment haza.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 13)

HA mar igy neki vetkoztel es neki gyurkoztel ki tart vissza hogy ne gyere Canadaba?


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 13)

csocsike írta:


> Azert ez a marhanagy szegenyseg csipi a szemem, nekem is othon el anyam , ocsem, lanyom. Mindenki sir, de a legmarkassabb cucokba jar, a szamomra elerhetetlen arkategoriaju atot hajt, es minden evben kapok kepeslapot , hogy udvozollek Parizsbol, vagy akarhonnan. Azert el kell ,hogy mondjam ket autonk van, a fiatalabbik 1986-ban keszult, az elmult 7 evben nem engedhettem meg magamnak egy kethetes nyaralast, es minden elsejen reszketek hogy a szamlakra eleg lessz e a penz.. Tudom hyogy vannak ennel szegenyebbek is, de akik kijottek es kergettek a nagy amerikai almot, azok nagyresze csalodva ures zsebbel ment haza.



Édes Csocske! Nem tudtam, hogy amerikai vagy. Természetesen nekem is van "amerikai nagybátyám", ki az utóbbi időkben gyakran jött haza, vagy ha épp ő nem tudott, hát a lányai. Van némi fogalmam az ottani világról. Tudom, hogy ott sem fenékig tejfel. Ezért is bátorkodtam írni valahol, hogy nem Amerika a lehető világok legjobbika. Ha mégis kanadai volnál, megjegyezném: Kanada vagy Ausztrália emeletekkel jobb, mint az USA (mindkét nevezett államban élnek rokonaim - mint ahogy kb. minden magyarországinak). Ha menni akarnék e hazából, a következő országokba mennék (a sorrend szigorú!): Svédország, Finnország, Írország, Új-Zéland, Ausztrália, Kanada, Erdély. Az USÁ-ba semmiképp. Úgyhogy engem bizton nem fognak az amerikaiak "rabosítani", ui. újabban ujjlenyomat is kell a holmi vízumukhoz. Mintha bizony pont Magyarországról lenne várható a terrorista támadás...(?). Gyagyák! Vagy megalázás? És pont minket kell megalázni? hisz a (mindenkori) kormányunk lefeküdt az USÁ-nak, és csontig benyalt neki.

Ha szegény vagy, tartsunk össze! Én is az vagyok.
Üdv: a Csóró Császártól, akinek még házmesteri állása sincs.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 13)

Ha szegény vagy, tartsunk össze! Én is az vagyok. 
Üdv: a csóró Világ Császárától, akinek még házmesteri állása sincs.




Egyebkent mar hazmesteri allasom sincs , mert azt is elvesztettem, 
Canadai vagyok, de valahogy en sokkal jobbnak latom a helyzetet az usa-ban mint itt. / egy kilometerre lakom a hatartol :shock:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Április 13)

Minden országnak megvannak a buktatói, legyen az Canada, Amerika vagy Magyarország. A kérdés az, hogy ki milyen hazát választ magának és a családjának mely szempontok alapján. Sehol sincs kolbászból a kerités. Itthon mindenkinek sir a szája, de azért elmennek nyaralni, jó cuccokban járnak az emberek, és havonta mennek kozmetikushoz, fodrászhoz, szoliba stb. Mi sokkal többet engedhetünk meg magunknak itthon, mint azt kint tettük, pedig nem kerestünk rosszul még kinti mércével sem. Ráadásul hatalmas család vesz minket körbe, akikhez bármikor fordulhatunk. Ez nekünk rengeteget jelent. Nagyon sajnálom, hogy van akik nem lehetnek velünk, de sajnos ez az élet ilyet produkált.


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 13)

Csöcsikém ! *** 
Itthon is lehetne 19 éves autód.Én most megint a régi Peugeot -val járok,ami 18 éves lesz augusztusban,mert a csibészek megszívattak és el kellett adnom a kétéves Daewoot,hogy az árából új életet tudjak kezdeni.
De kapják be,előbb -utóbb veszek majd másikat :wink: .Majd találsz valami más munkát.Én is csak március elején találtam- december óta- most viszont kettő is van.Alig látom a családot,de sokszor ennek is megvan az előnye :wink:  .


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Április 13)

Én a csibészeket sokszor más jelzovel helyettesitem, ha róluk van szó.  :wink:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 13)

Ezek állami cégekhez kötődő csibészek :roll: . És patkányok :twisted: .


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Április 13)

\m/


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 13)

Gondolom az ügyvédeket becézed így :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 13)

Nem ! Az ÁPV Rt. fennhatósága alá tartozó cégek -egyes cégek-vezetőit.
Meg ezeket a pártokat,akik így rendezték be az országot.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 13)

Te szavaztál rájuk :lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 13)

Tudod, csórikám az előzőekre nem szavaztam.És azok is megszívattak :roll: . Akkó' ?


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 14)

Csak nem olyan cipőbe jársz, mint az akasztói juhász, hogy a milliárdjait néhány millióért elkótyavetyélték :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 14)

Ne gonoszkodj  . Ha én milliomos,pláne milliárdos lennék egyszer csak-váratlanul-betoppannék hozzád és adnék egy kokit a sok szemétségedért  .


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 14)

Gyere csak gyere. Az arabhajtó gumibotom mindig kéznél van. Olyan csíkos lenne a hátad, mint egy gyalogátkelő :twisted: A belsőségeidet pedig hűtőkamionban küldeném Csöcsinek, meg minden bepuhított húsod, ami átment a rabbinátus kósersági vizsgálatán. :shock:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Április 14)

Efi, te már megint verekednél? Elöször a Pittit akarod elagyabugyálni, most meg a Lacit? Vigyázz, össze ne fogjanak, mert akkor lesz nemulass! :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 14)

Ma nagyon erős vagyok, tudtam elengedett kézzel is pisilni. Jaj a két martalócnak :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 14)

Efike írta:


> A belsőségeidet pedig hűtőkamionban küldeném Csöcsinek


Bocsánat, de a szervekre én tartanék igényt! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Nem adom, lopjal magadnak :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 14)

Na ne mááááááár Csöcsi! Most akarok egy új üzletet beindítani és ahhoz kellenének. Te úgyis csak táplálkozási célokra használnád fel!
Tudod mit? Felezzünk. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

A paros szervekbol kapsz a paratlanokat megtartom abbol nekem is csak egy van :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 14)

Jó, akkor enyémek a párosak és a tiéd a páratlanok! Megbeszéltük.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Koszonom hercegnom veled elvezet uzletelni  Agyal palinkat :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

Judit írta:


> Jó, akkor enyémek a párosak és a tiéd a páratlanok! Megbeszéltük.



Fujjjjjjj !!! Micsoda osztozkodás !!! :3:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Mi kozod hozza :evil: Jol megruglak :5: Torlodas van :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 14)

Csöcsi, veled öröm üzletelni, erre áldomást kell inni. Küldöm a páleszt!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Eletem ertelme egyetlenem. Te vagy a legszebb a legjobb es a csokos szaju. Kuldjed varom egeszen folizgattal , megyek beveszem a gyogyszerem , mar honapok ota senki nem adott palinkat . :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Mi kozod hozza :evil: Jol megruglak :5: Torlodas van :shock:



De erős vagy !!! Bírkózószart láttál ??? :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Csak gyere kozelebb ha mersz :evil: :555:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> mar honapok ota senki nem adott palinkat . :shock:



Képes vagy venni ??? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Franky írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > mar honapok ota senki nem adott palinkat . :shock:
> ...




Minek nezel te engem? :shock: Ha megmondod , fejbeutlek :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> mar honapok ota senki nem adott palinkat . :shock:



és amit naponta kiutalok gyógyászati céllal az smafu?


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Csak gyere kozelebb ha mersz :evil: :555:



A tesómat hozhatom ?? :?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Gyava :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Franky írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...



Na jó akkor ezt kihagyom, de má készültem rá !!! :twisted:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Gyava :shock:



A tesómat kubikuscsákánynak hívják ! :idea: :!:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Na aze, olyan beontest kaptal volna hogy csak na :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Franky írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Gyava :shock:
> ...





Akkor te mi vagy :shock: Szivlapat? :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Franky írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...



Azt a bányászok használják ! :idea: 

Látszik, hogy a testnevelő dolgokban nem vagy elég jártas ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Es akkor te mi vagy, jobb ha megmondod , mert olyat gondolok hogy megsertodsz :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Es akkor te mi vagy, jobb ha megmondod , mert olyat gondolok hogy megsertodsz :shock:



Delírium Tremens !! Na most má tudod. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Ezt tudtam idaig is de ez gyujtonev :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt tudtam idaig is de ez gyujtonev :shock:



Vegyél föl szemüveget ! Nem látod, hogy nagybetűvel írtam ??? :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Mert igy kezdted a mondatot, hat asziszed hulye vagyok :shock: /megruglak/


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Mert igy kezdted a mondatot, hat asziszed hulye vagyok :shock: /megruglak/



És a keresztnevet mér írtam nagybetűvel ??? Jaaaaa ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Elirtad :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Elirtad :evil:



Nemigaz ! Hibátlan !!! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Akkor az nem te vagy :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Akkor az nem te vagy :evil:



Ki állított ilyen hülyeséget ??? :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

En, mer baj? :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> En, mer baj? :shock:



Bolond likból............................ ! :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 14)

Itt vagyok én is Csöcsi. Ha szemtelenkedik ez a gyűjtőnév, majd jól pofánvágom egy kékre festett kerítésléccel.


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

Efike írta:


> Itt vagyok én is Csöcsi. Ha szemtelenkedik ez a gyűjtőnév, majd jól pofánvágom egy kékre festett kerítésléccel.



Tényleg elengedett kézzel pisiltél !!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Amikor megszulettem , ugy meglepodtem , hogy masfel evig egy ertelmes mondatom sem volt. Szerintem Franky sokkal jobban megijedt :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Amikor megszulettem , ugy meglepodtem , hogy masfel evig egy ertelmes mondatom sem volt. Szerintem Franky sokkal jobban megijedt :shock:



Ja !!! Ijedtemben rögtön kértem alkoholt ! De csak vattával merték hozni ! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Ja, mer mar akkor is olyan csuf voltal hogy a vaknak is fizetni kellet hogy ne forditson hatat :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Ja, mer mar akkor is olyan csuf voltal hogy a vaknak is fizetni kellet hogy ne forditson hatat :evil:



Lehet, de élelmes ! Te meg másfél évig csak makogtál ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Nem makogtam, csocsoresztem :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Nem makogtam, csocsoresztem :shock:



Tejet ittál ???? Fujjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Nem ttamk , csocsoresztem :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Nem ttamk , csocsoresztem :evil:



Ne hazudj !!! :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Ne ragalmazz mer megatkozlak :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 14)

Kár az átokért. Lepereg róla. Franky már egészen kicsi csecsemőkorában anyatej helyett pálinkát szopott :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Efike írta:


> Kár az átokért. Lepereg róla. Franky már egészen kicsi csecsemőkorában anyatej helyett pálinkát szopott :shock:





Hat az latszik :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

Efike írta:


> Kár az átokért. Lepereg róla. Franky már egészen kicsi csecsemőkorában anyatej helyett pálinkát szopott :shock:



Te jó ember is tudsz lenni !!! \m/


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Ne ragalmazz mer megatkozlak :shock:



Átmentél Bosziba ??? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Franky írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Kár az átokért. Lepereg róla. Franky már egészen kicsi csecsemőkorában anyatej helyett pálinkát szopott :shock:
> ...




Nem tud :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 14)

Franky írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Kár az átokért. Lepereg róla. Franky már egészen kicsi csecsemőkorában anyatej helyett pálinkát szopott :shock:
> ...


Ne szemtelenkedj, mert átmegyek rajtad tárcsás boronával :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

Efike írta:


> Franky írta:
> 
> 
> > Efike írta:
> ...



Buldózer !!! Má megin TV-t nézel ??? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Navegre :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Navegre :evil:



Mire ??? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Franky írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Franky írta:
> ...


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Az Efi cizelalt lelkevel nem egyeztetheto osze a buldozer :shock:



Nincs is lelke !!! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Van , csak mocskos :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Van , csak mocskos :shock:



Akkor most cizellált, vagy mocskos ??? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 14)

Se nem mocskos ne nem cizellalt, hanem csipkes lelki vilaga van


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Egen , a moly ragta csipkesse :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> Egen , a moly ragta csipkesse :shock:



Az a gatyája ! :idea: 

Persze, ha abban volt a lelke, akkor el tudom képzelni miért tud elengedett kézzel pisilni ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

A Lelke, a gatyajat meg nem lattam :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

csocsike írta:


> A Lelke, a gatyajat meg nem lattam :shock:



Mér ??? Akarod ??? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 14)

Lehet hogy nics neki, nem mindenki olyan gazdag :shock: Az almos elefantnak sem volt :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 14)

Na jó, de az almos elefántnak azér volt alomja, mer szűlt. Gondolod hogy az Efi..............? :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 15)

:..: SZERETETTEL KOSZONTOK MINDEN KEDVES CSEVEGOT ! :23:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 15)

Milyen alkalomból ?


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 15)

Hát köszönjük Fifike  . Bár annak nem nagyon örülök,hogy ebbe a ,,kedves'' -be Te valószínűleg beleérted Efit és Csöcsit is :twisted: .


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 15)

Mert ők szerintem csak a,, mérsékelten kedves'' kategóriába tartoznak :roll: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 15)

Mars a sarokba ! Majd holnap számolunk. :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 15)

Há' az rendben van! De meddig? Számolunk...


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 15)

:shock: Hát Te csak négyig. Tovább nem tudsz :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 15)

Laci írta:


> Hát köszönjük Fifike  . Bár annak nem nagyon örülök,hogy ebbe a ,,kedves'' -be Te valószínűleg beleérted Efit és Csöcsit is :twisted: .





Leontlek malnaszorrel :evil:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 15)

Laci, ne szítsd a tüzet, mert az Efike tüzes kedvében a tüzesvíz után nyúl és tüzet rak a máglya alá, aztán bajba kerülsz !!! Tűzileg !


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 15)

:shock: Ez a rém transzvesztita. Tűzrőlpattant menyecskének képzeli magát :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 15)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Ez a rém transzvesztita. Tűzrőlpattant menyecskének képzeli magát :shock:



Van neki piros-fehér pöttyös keszkenője ??? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 15)

Hogy Ti nem feltek ,hogy LAci elkuld benneteket sexvizsgalatra?


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 15)

Franky írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Ez a rém transzvesztita. Tűzrőlpattant menyecskének képzeli magát :shock:
> ...


Igen. Van egy babos kendője, azt viseli amikor hegyezi a zabot :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 15)

Efike írta:


> Igen. Van egy babos kendője, azt viseli amikor hegyezi a zabot :shock:



Illegális zabhegyező ?? :shock: 
Vigyázz vele, mer még képes lesz a tenger fenekére bugyit húzni !! :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 15)

Megteszi. Ez a vadállat a múltkor egy finánclábra húzott zoknit :shock:


----------



## Franky (2005 Április 15)

Ne mondd !!! Cigizik is ??? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 15)

Csak ha lopni tud. A múltkor szélnek álcázta magát és kifújta egy szegény ember szájából. Nagyon technikás.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

A szalantai buszmealok csillognak a tisztasagtol, sehol egy eldobott csikk :shock:


----------



## Riposte (2005 Április 16)

Franky írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Igen. Van egy babos kendője, azt viseli amikor hegyezi a zabot :shock:
> ...



rendben van hogy huzogatjuk az also textilnemut de nem bugyit hanem tangat hahahahaha


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 17)

Édes Feleim! Dumáltok itt mindenféle hülyeségről, köztük holmi szegénységről. Hát tudjátok meg az igazat: Magyarország nem szegény. A szegénynek legalább van valamije, ha mása nem, legalább reménye. Nekünk, itthon, az sincs. Mármint Remény. Van viszont helyette iszonyú adósság. Menekül is előle, ki merre lát. Az értelmiség elhagyja az országot. Talán ez a cél? Mindegy. Én maradok. Juszt is. (Nem mint értelmiségi, hanem mint mindenkori hülye.)

A napjainkban kiadott tanulmány szerint Magyarország nemzeti vagyonának kb. egyharmadát úgy el találták lopni, hogy nyoma sincs (ÁSZ Fejlesztési és Módszertani Intézet; Kovács Árpád), s a tolvajok felelősségre sem vonhatók (mivel a regnáló hatalom, ill. a törvény ezt nem teszi lehetővé). Az ellopott vagyon értéke mintegy 1700-2600 milliárd forint (az összeg természetesen csak becsült). Hogy ez, mindnyájunk véres veríteke hova került? Hát nézzetek körül, Feleim!
Ennyit a szépséges kapitalizmusról és az elhúnyt pápa "elítélendő" antikapitalizmusáról...

Juszt se mondom meg, ki vagyok! Beee!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 17)

Hat latom , hogy mar nagyon ki-vagy. Pihenj meg pajtas. Lehet hogy magyarorszag szegeny, lehet hogy a nep kozott is sok a szegeny de az itt is boven van. Figyelgetem az ujonan erkezo testvereinket es valahogy nem latom azt a szegenyseget, es nagyreszuk 6 honapon belul ugy nyilatkozik , hogy megbanta hogy eljott. Persze azert vannak kivetelek is. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 17)

Sokan vannak eladosodva ez igaz.
Nagyon sok aruhaz lanc van tesco stb akik adnak hitelt kartyat. Altalaban tobb helyrol is lehet kerni es vasarolni, egy atlag ember osszetud szedni kb 500ezer Ft vagy meg tobb ertekben hitelkartyat.
Termeszetes ha valaki hitelbe vasarol az eladosodik, de nem kotelezo vasarolni.
LAttam en is egy ket ismerosnel olyan mozi szisztemat hogy le a kalappal, markas minden high technikaval ellatva, es nagyon panaszkodott, hogy a fizetese elmegy a kocsi reszletre meg a kartyakra kajara alig marad.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 17)

Kedveseim! Ne dumáljunk itt mellé! Nem az egyes ember adóságáról beszéltem, hanem Magyarország privatizációs manőverek utáni adóságállományáról. A privatizáció jelenleg hivatalosan bevallott és gyakorlatilag közzétett eredménye szerint az össznépi vagyon legkevesebb egyharmada követhetetlenül szőrén-szálán eltünt, nyoma sincs, s állítólag EU-konform, hogy a tolvajokat ne is keressük. Én azért megpróbálnám. És Ti, Demokraták?

(Csak zárójelben: Ugye nem állítjátok komolyan, hogy nálunk tényleg jobban keresnek az emberek, jobban élnek, mint, mondjuk, az USÁ-ban vagy Kanadában? Mit mondjak erre? CUMIIII)

Tényleg Netuddki.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 17)

Minekunk senki semmit nem adott, rajtunk hiaba is keresel ossznepi vagyonokat, meg minden felet.
Lehet hogy palinka ugyben kicsit ludasok vagyunk de isten bizony, meg megvesztegetni se akart senki minket az eu konforntol.


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 17)

A fene az egészbe! Engem sem akart senki lefizetni, vagy megosztani a nagy nemzeti vagyont. Még lopni sem volt alkalmam, mert amikor még lehetett volna valamit, akkor éppen nem voltam ott. Hova lehet menni most reklamálni ezügyben?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 17)

LAtod Judith minket kihagytak a bulibol. :cry:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 17)

Drágáim! Nem vonom kétségbe, hogy Titeket kihagytak a buliból. Egy szóval sem mondtam, hogy Ti loptátok el a kb. két-háromezer milliárd forint értékű nemzeti vagyont. A baj az, hogy én sem. Még ennél is nagyobb baj, hogy a nép sem.
A kérdésem még most is az: Mit mond a demokrata lélek: keressük-e a bűnösöket vagy ne? S ha megtaláljuk, kérjük-e számon, vagy se?

"Akasszuk föl, könyörgöm..." 

Ezt nem én mondom, istenbizony, ez egy világhírű filmből való világhírű részlet. Én nem... Elvtársak, én nem... Nem én voltam, Tovaris, plíz...


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 17)

" könyörgöm...akasszuk fel " :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 17)

NAgyon benfektes lehetsz ha Te ilyen infokat tudsz, ki mit lopott.A demokracia nevu Nagy konyveben gondolom akinek hianyzik a tulajdonabol valami az bejelenti es birosagra jarkal.
Ahogy az iras mondja miota demokracia van magyar honban is minden part alaposan kivette a reszet a kozos vagyonbol amit Te keresel.MIndnek van weboldala talan ott kene reklamalnod.
Ma mar senkit nem akasztanak, hiaba vagyodsz egy ilyen esemenyre.A tortenelem konyv szolgal egy ket esettel, vagy a nem demokratikus allamokba meg vegig nezhetsz akasztast kerekbe torest csonkitast.
Kulonben se birom a horror dolgokat.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 17)

Ez igy volt KedvesNoverke ....Valahol Europaban ..... :lol:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 17)

Igen, valahol Európában... Itt azonban, Magyarhonban, nincs számomkérés. 
Nem vagyok egyébként benfentes. Amit említettem, az köztudott (megjelent és olvasható). Mint ahogy az is, hogy nálunk nincs demokrácia. Mint ahogy az is, hogy nálunk ún. balkáni állapotok uralkodnak. Most mit csináljunk? Én például tegyek följelentést a nemzeti vagyon ellopása miatt ismeretlen(?) tettes ellen? És Te, Nővérke, aki mindezekről épp annyira tudsz, mint én, hisz itt élsz egy ideje, Te hallgatsz? Vagy elmész a rendőrségre? Ha igen, megyek veled. Válaszolj! Sürgős!!! (Már csak az elévülési idők miatt is.) Fogjunk össze, mi demokraták!

Utóirat: Ismét tévedsz, Nővérke! Én senkit sem akarok fölakasztani. Még a gyilkosokat sem (nemhogy a tolvajokat). A pedofilokat sem. Írtam már többször, hogy ez utóbbiaknak a szívét tépném ki. Tudod, mert katolikus keresztény vagyok...

Netuddki.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

Kedves szívkitépő és szívtipró Ama(r)-gi , az a nemzeti vagyonnal kapcsolatos információ valahogy nem egészen pontos.
Épp a napokban olvastam valahol ( Európában ), hogy a Számvevő Szék ( vagy Számonkérő Szék ? :shock: ) nem tudja pontosan, hogy mekkora is a nemzeti vagyon. A nemzeti vagyon kezeléséért a mindenkori pénzügyminiszter a felelős, de jogszabályi értelmezések miatt a pénzügyér csak azt veszi számításba ami a kezelésében van. Ez a nemzeti vagyonnak alig több mint a fele. A többi vagyon keresztül-kasul, különféle átfedésekkel a pénzügyminisztériumtól független :shock: gazdálkodók kezelésében van és még becslést sem tudnak adni az értékéről. Teljesen természetes, hogy a volt rendszer nagykutyái a zsírosabb csontokat elmentették, mert okos fejecskéjükkel felfogták, hogy a nyugdíj szart sem fog érni. Gyurcsány miniszterelnök úr hatalmas vagyona csak a jéghegy kilátszó része, mert ő politikai szerepet vállalt és meg kellett mutatnia, hogy milye van ( azt, hogy hogyan, azt nem ), de mi van azokkal, akik nem vállalnak semmilyen szerepet, hanem szép csendesen éldegélnek a mások pénzén.
Azon ne csodálkozz, ha Melittának nincs pénze- A múltkor elvittem lopni, volt ott egy pénzeszsák, meg egy bonbonos zsák. A bonbonosat vitte. :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 17)

HA ez a szamveto ceg nem tudja a vagyonat azt sem mi hianyzik es mi nem en honnan tudnam? A Lanc hid meg van a Nyugati is pedig azt is egyparszor a multszazadban eladtak,ugyeskedo emberkek. :lol: 
Azt tudom a szefem ures, a fuszekliba egy filler se, cent se tette tiszteletet,a bankomban sincs aradas hanem apadast konyvelenek allandoan. :cry: Azt tudom hogy konyakosmegy az van a vitrinbe a bonbon tartoban, a konyhaszekrenyben is akad egy ket tabla csoki. A sapjzban is van napolyi es Milka es boci csoki. :wink: 
Loptak es lopni is fognak miota vilag a vilag.VAn aki sportot uz belole.  
A rendszer valtasnal mindenki ugyeskedett. A szegenyebbek is hisz az allami lakberes lakasokat par szaz ezerert meg tudtak venni, akar hitelre is. Ma ami akkor 200-300ezer volt az 10 millio felett van.
Ugyan igy volt a kisebb nagyobb uzemekkel.Evente 1 milliot csinalt az ilyen lakas. A mezogazdasagban dolgozok meg tobb penzt csinaltak.
AMirol nem irsz es szerintem nem korekt dolog, ha egy vezeto politikus vissza nem fizetendo tamogatast vesz igenybe sajat celra, sajat csaladjanak. HAmar megszerezte akkor ne allami tamogatassal csarapitsa hanem a sajat kut fejebol fejleszen es boldoguljon.


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 17)

http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/prvi050406/


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 17)

http://index.hu/gazdasag/magyar/prvi050406/


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

Értem én Melitta, hogy mire célzol a végén. 
Rögvest szögezzük le, hogy Orbán Viktornak nincs szőlője.
Második dolog, hogy a felesége nem közszereplő és neki lehet. Pontosabban társtulajdonos.
A magyar törvények szerint minden állampolgár, minden kft. hozzájuthat vissza nem térítendő állami támogatáshoz.
Miért volna kivétel ez alól Orbán Viktor felesége ?
A Wekler ügy az más volt. Ott az Országgyűlés helyettes elnöke kapta a támogatást, ráadásul úgy, hogy a birtokát a mezőgazdasági miniszter átsorolta egy magasabb kategíriájú borászati körzethez. Ez az igazi vagyongyarapítás. 
Azt pedig, hogy Orbán volt -e azon a bizonyos az ÉS által hivatkozott közgyűlésen, még senki sem bizonyította. Az ellenkezőjét sem, de szerintem Orbán és a stábja kivár a bizonyítással a választások miatt. Akkor fog a hazugság miatt ütni, amikor a legjobban fáj.
Másrészt miért nem lehet vizsgálni az Országgyűlésben az Apró-Gyurcsány család és érdekkör vagyongyarapodását ? Mert az Apró család nem közszereplő. Értem. Akkor miért lehetne vizsgálni Orbán Viktor feleségének vagyongyarapodását ? Ő sem közszereplő.


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 17)

Te Efi ! Te teljesen megvagy húzatva ?
Én elhiszem,hogy szereted ezt az Orbán gyereket  .De valóban azt gondolod,hogy nincs összefüggés az Ő hajdani miniszterelnöki léte és felesége őnagysága szőlőbirtokianak állami támogatása között ?Egy olyan országban ahol kéretlenül is,seggnyalásból a hivatali apparátus kedvezni akar a hatalomban lévőnek? Az ,hogy mindenki kaphat ilyen támogatást az nem jelenti azt,hogy mindenki kap is ilyen támogatást aki kér :roll: . Én olyan élő emberről nem tudok,aki kapott ilyet és nincs, vagy nem volt a politika áramlatában./Húú milyen finoman fogalmaztam/ 
A másik. El nem tudom képzelni,hogy ha az én feleségem történetesen belevágna valamilyen vállalkozásba ,mint miniszterelnök,vagy egyáltalán vezető politikus ne adnék tanácsot, ne juttatnám olyan hasznos információkhoz amiket fel tud használni ,ne vizsgáltatnám meg suttyomban reális -e az elképzelése,nincsenek -e veszélyei az asszony akciójának a közös családi költségvetésre és renoméra!? Ennyire nem hülyék az emberek,hogy ezt ne tételeznék fel.
Meg egyébként is. Ha Gyurcsány vagyona és felesége-aki már nem is az első felesége-nagyapja Apró Antal között feltételezünk ilyen jellegű párhuzamot,akkor egy mai, véd és dacszövetségben élő ,gyermekeiket közösen nevelő házaspárnál-akik nyilván nem ostobák- ez a párhuzam nagyon is reális és életszerű.
Az ilyen jellegű ,,vagyongyarapodásokat'' ki kellene vizsgálni és megszüntetni.Bármelyik oldalon. Arra még ne fogadj,hogy az ÉS hazudott,mert pontosan a fenntiek miatt van esély arra,hogy igaz lehet az állításuk.
Jópofa dolog az egyiket csípőből elmeszelni,a másikat meg a ma született bárány képében szerepeltetni... :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 17)

es meg eg yapro differencia. Mr Orban hatalamon volt akkor, meg a masik most ,miota hatalmon van ma szuletett barany.Az Orban papa is jol imadkozott.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

Laci írta:


> A másik. El nem tudom képzelni,hogy ha az én feleségem történetesen belevágna valamilyen vállalkozásba ,mint miniszterelnök,vagy egyáltalán vezető politikus ne adnék tanácsot, ne juttatnám olyan hasznos információkhoz amiket fel tud használni ,ne vizsgáltatnám meg suttyomban reális -e az elképzelése,nincsenek -e veszélyei az asszony akciójának a közös családi költségvetésre és renoméra!? Ennyire nem hülyék az emberek,hogy ezt ne tételeznék fel.


 Orbán Viktor is, meg a felesége is ügyvéd. Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy akkora balfácánok lennének, hogy önként és dalolva adják politikai ellenfeleik kezébe a torokvágó kést. Ha volt is valami " rátekintése" Orbánnak a szőlőügyletekre, biztosan nem ment el közgyűlésre, és/vagy a közgyűlést nem a Miniszterelnöki Hivatalban tartották meg. Egyébként ez semmi perc alatt megtekinthető lenne a beléptetőkártyákon. Ha Te lennél miniszterelnök és a feleséged üzletelne, akkor - mert néha okos embernek tartalak - feltételezném rólad, hogy a családi ágyikóban, szerelmesen egymás fülébe suttogva tárgyalnátok meg a dolgot, hogy az ágyban található poloska füle se hallja. Azért pedig igazán nem lennél kárhoztatható, ha a pénzek fölött rendelkező grénum fölfedezné, hogy a miniszterelnök felesége a kérvényező és megolajozná a kérvény útját.


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 17)

A legtöbb cég-főleg a kisebbek-csak papíron tartják meg a soros közgyűlést. A közgyűlés ''megtartása'' általában ilyen esetben csak formalitás.Baráti összejövetelnek felel meg-itt is arról lehetett szó,hisz mindenki nem csak a munkája révén is kapcsolatban állt a másikkal- és utána lejegyzőkönyvezték az egészet. Egy ilyen baráti találkozón részt vehetett a férj is-akár mint házigazda. De,hogy teljesen távoltartotta magát a jogászfeleség mezőgazdasággal kapcsolatos cégügyeitől az nem lehet igaz. Hibát bárki elkövethet.Ez a másik oldalra is áll...
Nem lennék kárhoztatható ,mert én nem fogadnék el ilyen támogatást hivatali idő alatt. Én szegyelleném és úgy érezném,hogy ezzel elveszítem az erkölcsi alapomat a vezetésre.Most is mondom : aki közhivatalt lát el,annak hess a közpénzek magáncélú felhasználásától.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

:shock: Gonosz vagy.
Ha bebizonyosodna, hogy Orbán Viktor a közpénzekben kurkászott, akkor javasolni fogom, hogy legyen a BéNyuSzeVi Párt tiszteletbeli tagja és megalapítjuk a Tudományos Akadémiánkat, aminek tiszteletbeli doktora lehet.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 17)

Laci írta:


> Nem lennék kárhoztatható ,mert én nem fogadnék el ilyen támogatást hivatali idő alatt. Én szegyelleném és úgy érezném,hogy ezzel elveszítem az erkölcsi alapomat a vezetésre.Most is mondom : aki közhivatalt lát el,annak hess a közpénzek magáncélú felhasználásától.



Figyeled Efi? Próbára kellene tenni....Legyen miniszterelnök Laci! Vajon akkor mit mondana??? :shock: 
Azt írja én nem fogadnék el ilyen támogatást hivatali idő alatt- vagyis hétfőtől péntekig 8-tól 4-ig. Utána igen... :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

Mit is vártál volna a szalántai Rémtől ? Csak az éberségünket akarta elaltatni. Tudod mit ? Inkább Szli Katalinra szavazok, pedig ellenséges párt tagja, de Lacira akkor sem. Ne legyen a Laci államelnök, mert hivatali idő után lenyúlná az EU támogatást, mint a raktári páleszt. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 17)

Efike azt mondtad olvastad a Kende konyvet. 8) 
Van nekunk egy csapat :wink: doktoratusos bugas csak akkor kell ha vissza nem teritendo hitelt is hoz magaval.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

:shock: Mondtam Neked, amikor lopni voltunk, hogy a pénzeszsákot vidd, de amikor megláttad a bonbont, átugrottál vele a háromméteres betonfalon, még a létra sem kellett :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 19)

Latod ezen Csocsike is elcsodalkozik hogy az en kiloimmal keritest ugralok. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 19)

:shock: Nem a kilóiddal ugrottál, hanem a bonbonos zsákkal. Nekem meg ott kellett hagynom a nagy zsákot tele lovettával, mert nem volt aki segítsen átemelni a kerítésen. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 19)

NA azert ne tulozzal, mert egy zsak penzert biztos elcserelnem a bobbobos zsakot. :wink:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 19)

Tátva maradt a szám, hogy köszönni is feledtem! Hát csak nem azt akarja itt mondani valaki, hogy Orbán és Gyurcsány loptak? De hisz ők magyar miniszterelnökök! Vége a világnak, az ország legnagyobb közjogi méltóságai loptak! Istenem, kivándorlok mégis. Hogy loptak, méghogy loptak! A miniszterelnökök?! Jaj, nekem, kesergek én vég nélkül... jaj, nekem etc. (refrén háromszor).
Mondtam én, hogy jobb a svéd modell. Egy király csak nem lop a saját népétől?
Végső üdvözlet a halálbamenőtől.
(Apró-popo: És a többiek?)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 19)

Ezekszerint ma szuletett barany mindegyik mert nem bugaztak, csak a sajto tul dramatizalta a dolgokat.
Demszky is most nyert pert, 3 ujsagnak kell helyre igazitast tenni az alaptalan vadaskodasok miatt.
Sajnos nekunk ebbol egy centunk sem lesz.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 20)

Én nem tudom, hogy Ama(r).gi mit hebeg-habog össznye-visznya. Miféle svéd modellről hápog ? 
Magyarország jó úton halad. Albán fizetések vannak és svéd adók. :wink:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 20)

Kedves Efike! Az adókkal itten nincsen is baj, bár még volna ötletem, pl. füstadó, kapuadó, akinek pedig nincs lakása, annak zokniadó, ha zoknija sincs, akkor alsó gatya adó (gatyája már csak van, még ha rongyos is, elvégre télvíz idején senki sem járhat pucéran, szabadság ide vagy oda). Esetleg óvszeradó, de ez már csak a végső esetben. Bár ki tudja, beszélik, hogy bevezetik a kamatyadót. 
Szóval nem ez a baj. De királyunk nincs! Ezért is gondoltam, hogy én leszek a Világ Császára.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 20)

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 20)

A kis karrierista mar nem is eleg a zaszlos cafrang egybol kiraly akar lenni ilyen gyorsan. Raadasul az is kiderul hogy a sort nem szereti nem akarja meg ajandekba se,pedig aki kiraly akar lenni annak minden* A *betus............... szeretni illik........................ :wink: 
[/b]


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 20)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Kedves Efike! Az adókkal itten nincsen is baj, bár még volna ötletem, pl. füstadó, kapuadó, akinek pedig nincs lakása, annak zokniadó, ha zoknija sincs, akkor alsó gatya adó (gatyája már csak van, még ha rongyos is, elvégre télvíz idején senki sem járhat pucéran, szabadság ide vagy oda). Esetleg óvszeradó, de ez már csak a végső esetben. Bár ki tudja, beszélik, hogy bevezetik a kamatyadót.
> Szóval nem ez a baj. De királyunk nincs! Ezért is gondoltam, hogy én leszek a Világ Császára.


 :shock: Kell a fenének az ilyen király ! Még fel sem kenték, de már új adókon jár az esze. :evil:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 20)

Imádott Alattvalók! Mármost engem felképeltek, felkentek, tehát törvényes vagyok (de sajnos még nem kentek meg). Továbbá: nem világos itten-mostan Nektek valami: én nem holmi király vagyok, hanem császár. CSÁSZÁR!! Értjük? Az új adókon pedig egy egész tím töri a fejét. Jut eszembe: fejadó. Ezt nem kell mindenkinek fizetnie, csak annak, aki szeretné, hogy a feje a nyakán maradjon. A többi adómentes. A Nővérke kapásból az (úri hölgyeket egy uralkodó nem adóztat), Efike is könnyen azzá lehet, ha a söradó ma éjfélig nem érkezik szerény császári hajlékomba. Ismertetőjegye: cifrapalota, kacsaláb. Vagy inkább Héttorony. (Nem Efikének, hanem a rezidenciámnak.)
Legyünk pertuk, kedves Alattvalók!
Keltmintfent.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 20)

???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

Aki sort iszik az nem is lehet rendes ember, en mint rendorfonok, lehet hogy felkelek, es a lovassagi husdaraloval megdontom a csaszarsagot. Kedves onjelolt csaszar Ur. Nem kene itten az idegeket borzolni adofizetesi fenyegetesekkel, csak azert mert ez a zart osztaly, azert itt sem lehet minden turpisagot hidegvizes pakolas nelkul elkovetni. :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 20)

Csocska, édes! A fölkelés helytelen. Olyankor az ember nem tud feküdni. Jobb a békesség. Csicsikálj továbbra is. Az adócska miatt pedig ne fájjjjon a fejecskéd: elintézzük Mifelségünk egykönnyen.
Ja kérem: teccettek vóna forradalmacskát csinyáni...
Semmi TALPRA, MAGYAR!! Fekvés.

Igaz szívből üdv: Kegyes Uralkodód. Te Rebellis... - Tudom, mit tettél...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

:shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 20)

Most már teljességgel megvilágosodott előttem minden. Tekintettel arra, hogy Ama(r)-gi császár is és király is akar lenni, továbbá APEH elnök, világosan láccik, hogy acut kétoldali uralkodhatnámja van. Miután azonban a söradóra is gondolt, pontosan ő, aki a sört imájába foglalja " Mindennapi söröcskémet add meg nekem ma, .... stb" biztonsággal kijelenthető, hogy köz,- és önveszélyes őrült, mert saját magát akarja a legkegyetlenebbül megadóztatni, mint nagyfogyasztót, ebből egyenesen következik, hogy mazoista is.
Szerintem le kell önteni egy adag málnaszőrrel :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

A malnaszor nem eg :evil:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Április 20)

Mindig is tudtam, hogy álpálinkások vagytok! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

Azert errol atyad tudna meselni :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 20)

Másodállásban mi fűtjük a torontói gőzfürdőt, akkora szeszkazánok vagyunk. :roll:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 20)

Gonosztévők! (Kivéve a Nővérkét, nem azért, mert tartok tőle, hanem mert szeretem - ismeretlen oknál fogva.)
Mivel köztörvényes hülyék vagytok, jó helyen vagytok. A rácson kívül azonban szebbnek tűnik az ÉLET. Hogy milyennek? Tényleg akarjátok tudni? A válasz megadása a Fórum látogatói számára díjmentes. (Én nem honosítási ügyvéd vagyok.)
Fogadóóra: vég nélkül.
DR Nagydoktor Prókátor. Phd.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

Te meg mit ragalmazol itt , azt mondod hulyek vagyunk, rendben van, de mit varsz a hulyektol? :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 20)

:shock: Borzalmas nehez kovetni


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 20)

Ki mondta, hogy hülye vagy, édes Csocska?! Aki ilyet tett... nos, máglyára vele! Okos vagy és művelt. Ez vitán fölül áll. Mindenki láthatja, aki elolvassa az eddigi hozzászólásaidat. Aki mást állít, az velem kerül szembe. Esküszöm, kinyúvasztom. 
Ne félj semmitől, míg Veled vagyok!
Üdv, Légionárius!


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 20)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Ne félj semmitől, míg Veled vagyok!
> Üdv, Légionárius!



Csöcsi, nemrég jelentetted ki, hogy jó napod van...én szóltam! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

Minek nekem ellenseg ha ilyen barataim vannak. Mintha te emlitetted volna, de nem akarlak belezavarni, elvegre mindenkinek meg van a sajat baja :evil:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 20)

:shock: Kissé ómagyar amit (talán) nekem írsz, de megpróbálok válaszolni.
Efinek mondtam egyszer, hogy jobb egy igaz ellenség, mint egy hamis barát. Nem tudsz összezavarni. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

Jo, akkor abba hagyom :wink:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 20)

:shock: Aggódom!! Csak nem beteg vagy? Te ilyet nem szoktál nekem mondani.... :evil: Tessék gonoszkodni!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

Nincs kedvem, ti olyan szepek es okosak vagytok , nem tudok folnoni hozzatok, meg mar nem is akarok. Ezt hivjak ugy, hogy kissebbsegi erzes. A gyogyszeremet is lenyulta valaki. es mar a gonoszkodas sem jelent oromet,, ez a veg.Tavozo lelkem mar tobszor is meglibbentette az apolonok fityulajat, de nem mentem. Talan most. :shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 20)

csocsike írta:


> Nincs kedvem, ti olyan szepek es okosak vagytok , nem tudok folnoni hozzatok, meg mar nem is akarok. Ezt hivjak ugy, hogy kissebbsegi erzes. A gyogyszeremet is lenyulta valaki. es mar a gonoszkodas sem jelent oromet,, ez a veg.Tavozo lelkem mar tobszor is meglibbentette az apolonok fityulajat, de nem mentem. Talan most. :shock:



Mit vagy úgy oda? még kissebségi érzéseddel egyűtt is nekem köll fölnéznem Rád! Mire felemelem rád tekintetemett, már el is szédültem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

Na hat ez az ram csak a szedultek neznek :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 21)

csocsike írta:


> Nincs kedvem, ti olyan szepek es okosak vagytok , nem tudok folnoni hozzatok, meg mar nem is akarok. Ezt hivjak ugy, hogy kissebbsegi erzes. A gyogyszeremet is lenyulta valaki. es mar a gonoszkodas sem jelent oromet,, ez a veg.Tavozo lelkem mar tobszor is meglibbentette az apolonok fityulajat, de nem mentem. Talan most. :shock:


Könyörgöm, csak az én kedvemért, a *kissebbségi *az legyen *kisebbségi * :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

Hat jo , legyen neked jo napod. Kisebbsegi. :shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 21)

Efike írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Nincs kedvem, ti olyan szepek es okosak vagytok , nem tudok folnoni hozzatok, meg mar nem is akarok. Ezt hivjak ugy, hogy kissebbsegi erzes. A gyogyszeremet is lenyulta valaki. es mar a gonoszkodas sem jelent oromet,, ez a veg.Tavozo lelkem mar tobszor is meglibbentette az apolonok fityulajat, de nem mentem. Talan most. :shock:
> ...



de finnyás vagy! Mitől jön ez Neked?


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 21)

:shock: Vannak dolgok, amikre érzékenyebben reagálok, mint a patkányméregre :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

Ezt jo tudni, ha esetleges gyilkolaszasra kerulne sor :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 21)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)




----------



## Efike (2005 Április 21)

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

Megmondlak :evil: Mit mergelodsz? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

Fenn a hágón fúj a szél, a nap tüze éget, 
Árnyék alá vonulnak a lovas hadvezérek. 
Árpád vezér a hadúr, egyre magyarázza 
Huba viszi a turult, és Töhötöm a strázsa

Csak előre kisfiúk, megnyilazzuk Londont, 
Nyilatkozzák a sajtónak Árpád, Előd, Ond Kond. 
Tass, Huba, Töhötöm versenyben ügetnek, 
Sertésmájkrém konzerv kell a fáradt seregeknek. 

S régen Kecskemét alatt legeltek a kecskék, 
Háztájira vigyáztak a szőke szláv menyecskék. 
Mire leér a sereg és feljő a szivárvány, 
Készen áll a Szvatopluk, a tinó, kecske, bárány. 

Árpád vezér most király, akit Huba tisztel, 
Huba lett a Lord-mayor, a Tass meg a miniszter. 
Előd, Ond, Kond itt marad, mert így látom jónak, 
Töhötöm meg elmehet anyagmozgatónak. 

Aztán jött a Sámuel, ki nem hagyta Aba, 
Igy hát szegény Töhötömnek nincs már hús a babba. 
Lajos eszik nápolyit, Mátyás pedig bécsit, 
Töhötömnek a prémium pedig egyre késik. 

Így hát szegény Töhötöm csak ül a Duna-parton, 
Ha leszarja egy sirály, még ő mondja, hogy "pardon". 
Vele szemben ül egy úr, a fent nevezett Árpád, 
Mivel közben lebukott és Tassék kiszanálták.


:shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 22)

:shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 22)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

:kaboom:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 22)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)

:,,:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 22)

:shock: :shock: :fuck:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 22)




----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 23)

csocsike írta:


> Fenn a hágón fúj a szél, a nap tüze éget...
> :shock:



Megható az a mélységes hazaszeretet, amely eme versből árad. Te írtad, Csocske? Szép. A haza büszke lehet a szerzőre. Jut eszembe: nem próbálkoztál elküldeni a Hócipőhöz (szerkesztő: Farkasházy), vagy az És-hez, illetőleg a MANCs-hoz? Ők bizonnyal vevők lennének rá. Gratulálok. Már ha Te vagy a szerző... (Ez utóbbit nem tudom, bárki is lett légyen, de - ismervén kvalitásodat - Te is lehetnél.)

Üdv: a ZÚ.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 23)

Kiabranditoan negativ tudsz lenni, de sebaj, hogy csalodast kell okozzak , sajnalom nem en irtam. Csak ugy mellekessen megkerdem , nincs neked csaladod veletlenul? :evil:


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 23)

Nahát! Csunya Csöcsike! Már megint belegázoltál egyesek lelkivilágába. Kérjél gyorsan bocsánatot. ha nem akarod hogy egyesek meg-dá-dá-zzanak.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 23)

Bocsanat , szegyellem magam


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 23)

csocsike írta:


> Kiabranditoan negativ tudsz lenni, de sebaj, hogy csalodast kell okozzak , sajnalom nem en irtam. Csak ugy mellekessen megkerdem , nincs neked csaladod veletlenul? :evil:



:shock: El akarod takarítani a családját...(is) :shock: Nem tehetnek róla, Ő a fekete bárány, tudod minden családban van ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 23)

Csak ajanlani szerettem volna egy szorakozasi lehetoseget :evil: ***


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 24)

csocsike írta:


> Csak ajanlani szerettem volna egy szorakozasi lehetoseget :evil: ***


Mongyad...mongyad!! Erdekel!! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 24)

:555:


----------



## kandur (2005 Április 24)

errol van szo


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 26)

Kedves Csocske! Sajnálattal említem, hogy küldtem már Neked több levelet is ma, de valahogy egyik sem jelent meg. Talán ez: igen.
Jó, ha tudod, hogy esküszegő lettem Miattad (zsigeri esküszegő vagyok egyébként): barátomnak tett ígéretem ellenére is írok a Fórumba. Látod, hogyan tudsz rám hatni!

Szóval arról van szó, hogy a tanácsodra és engedélyedre volna szükségem. Mint tudod, harmadrendű író vagyok. A múltkoriban írtál egy gyönyörű mondatot, melyet engedelmeddel fölhasználnék egyik készülő regényembe. A mondat valahogy így hangzik: „NINCS NEKED CSALÁDOD?” Gyönyörű, mit mondjak, költői.

Jelenleg négy regényen dolgozom. 

Az egyik egy családregény: A gróf elmegy a nyilvánosházba. Ahol is Mancika, a szőke démon, így szól hozzá: -„Grófocskám, szívecském, mókusocskám, hát nincsen tenéked családod?” Mire a gróf megszégyelli magát, s hazamegy az övéihez. Aznap éjjel a grófné bibircsókjai vérvörösen izzanak.

A másik egy társadalmi regény: Az ifjú gróf így szól a családot emberemlékezet óta szolgáló vénséges inashoz: - „Mondd, izé, hogyishívják…” –„János, tisztelettel, méltóságos uram.” –„Na szóval, izé, Jancsikám, hát nincs tenéked családod?” – „De van, instálom, méltóságos uram.” –„Akkor szóljál csak, fiam, a szakácsnénak, hogy a tegnapelőtti reggeliből csomagoljon!” – „Alássan köszönöm, méltóságos uram!”.

A harmadik egy krimi: A keresztapa így szól az őt épp letartóztatni szándékszó rendőrfőkapitányhoz (New York államéhoz): -„Mondd, zsernyák, hát nincs tenéked családod?!” –„Ha azt hiszed, hogy félek attól, hogy a tizenkét kicsiny pulyám árva lesz, mert elüt engem a fekete Limuzin, hát tévedsz, ebadta maffiózója!” –„Nem a pulyáknak kell félniük az árvaságtól, hanem tenéked a gyermektelenségtől!” –„Keresztapa! Don! Én drága keresztapám… megengedné, kérem, hogy csókkal illessem a lába ujja gyűrűjét?”. 

Ez utóbbinál az a baj, hogy az olvasók nem szeretik a beszari zsarut. Mit mondjak(?): én sem túlzottan.

Hogy mi a negyedik? Találd ki! A címének valami ilyesmit képzeltem: „Zwilinger úr, a Csengőfrász”. Vagy: „Vanek úr Havannán”. Mit tudom én? A lényeg az, hogy humoros regény lenne.

Szóval: szabad fölhasználnom nagybecsű soraidat? És melyik műhöz?

Üdv: a ZÁSZLÓS.


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 26)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Mint tudod, harmadrendű író vagyok.


Ezt a kiemelkedo teljesitmenyt a Zwilinger vagy a Vanek nev plagizalasaval erted el? :shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 26)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Kedves Csocske! Sajnálattal említem, hogy küldtem már Neked több levelet is ma, de valahogy egyik sem jelent meg. Talán ez: igen.
> Jó, ha tudod, hogy esküszegő lettem Miattad (zsigeri esküszegő vagyok egyébként): barátomnak tett ígéretem ellenére is írok a Fórumba. Látod, hogyan tudsz rám hatni!
> 
> Szóval arról van szó, hogy a tanácsodra és engedélyedre volna szükségem. Mint tudod, harmadrendű író vagyok. A múltkoriban írtál egy gyönyörű mondatot, melyet engedelmeddel fölhasználnék egyik készülő regényembe. A mondat valahogy így hangzik: „NINCS NEKED CSALÁDOD?” Gyönyörű, mit mondjak, költői.
> ...



Amar, milyen barátaid vannak akik téged arra szorgalmaznak, hogy ne irjál (ide a forumba)? Nahát! De azért mégis jó, hogy nem hallgattál rájuk, mert ime, kitörd belöled a tehetség és sziporkázol az ötletektől. Csak gratulálni tudunk Neked. Éljen a "Nagy Amáar!!!!" Éljen, éljen.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Tévedsz drága Judith,
ez a barát ez én vagyok, aki ugyan nem vette rá Amart, hogy ne írjon, de nekem tett hites esküt privát emilben, térdenállva, perzsaszőnyegen fetrengve, sűrű krokodilkönnyek között, s tette volt mindezt azért, mert Világcsászári és Zászlósúri önkinevezése óta még nem engedett senkinek bepillantást a magánszférájába. Ennek okán - mert iszonyúan ideges voltam egy hozzám érkezett antiszemita tartalmú levél miatt - feltételeztem, hogy talán Amar bújkál a sörök között, nem az antiszemitizmus miatt, hanem azért, mert említette volt nekem, hogy könyvkiadóhoz érkeznek a magánleveleim ( bár ezt a kiadót senki nem ismeri Bp.-en ) és az ominózus levél is egy Holocaust tagadó kiadványokkal foglalkozó könyvkiadó tulajdonosától jött, s az a címemet nem tudhatta. Tehát az összekötő kapocs a könyvkiadó volt. 
Amarnak - ha tisztességes őrült - illet volna jót röhögni a történteken, néhányszor nekirohanni a gumifalnak fejjel, no de Amar nem tisztességes őrült, hanem álőrült, aki befészkelődött közénk hamis orvosi igazolással, s miközben mi a nyugtatókat vedelve megpróbáljuk a világ tengelyét helyre tenni, ő a sarokban ülve stikában jegyzetel.
Most nagyon szomorú lettem és elmegyek kicsit sírni.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 26)

Efike írta:


> Tévedsz drága Judith,
> ez a barát ez én vagyok, aki ugyan nem vette rá Amart, hogy ne írjon, de nekem tett hites esküt privát emilben, térdenállva, perzsaszőnyegen fetrengve, sűrű krokodilkönnyek között, s tette volt mindezt azért, mert Világcsászári és Zászlósúri önkinevezése óta még nem engedett senkinek bepillantást a magánszférájába. Ennek okán - mert iszonyúan ideges voltam egy hozzám érkezett antiszemita tartalmú levél miatt - feltételeztem, hogy talán Amar bújkál a sörök között, nem az antiszemitizmus miatt, hanem azért, mert említette volt nekem, hogy könyvkiadóhoz érkeznek a magánleveleim ( bár ezt a kiadót senki nem ismeri Bp.-en ) és az ominózus levél is egy Holocaust tagadó kiadványokkal foglalkozó könyvkiadó tulajdonosától jött, s az a címemet nem tudhatta. Tehát az összekötő kapocs a könyvkiadó volt.
> Amarnak - ha tisztességes őrült - illet volna jót röhögni a történteken, néhányszor nekirohanni a gumifalnak fejjel, no de Amar nem tisztességes őrült, hanem álőrült, aki befészkelődött közénk hamis orvosi igazolással, s miközben mi a nyugtatókat vedelve megpróbáljuk a világ tengelyét helyre tenni, ő a sarokban ülve stikában jegyzetel.
> Most nagyon szomorú lettem és elmegyek kicsit sírni.



Efraim
Bocsánat, hogy kérés nélkül beleszólok a nagyemberek nagy dolgába...
Az egész egy rakás nagy dolog, ahogyan írtam, főleg ha túrjuk, akkor meg bűzlik is...
Ama nem közeledett feléd antiszemita jellegel, sőt , ha emlékezetem nem csal, még is fel is tűnt, hogy kedvel, főleg az irományaidat. Te el tudsz képzelni egy zsigeri antiszemitát, amint hetekig kedvesen, poénkodva próbálja kiszedni belőled a privát emil címedet? Én nem. És miért? Azért, hogy küldhessen egy gyalázkodó emilt? :shock: 
Azért meg miért kell valakit halálra kínozni, mert Amar akar maradni? Lehet, hogy tényleg Amar, erre még nem gondoltál... :?: És ha ír valamit magáról, honnan tudod, hogy igazat ír? Honnan tudod, hogy itt mindenki az, akinek leírta magát? 
Szerintem sokal gerincesebb dolog az, hogy nem nyilatkozik, mint az,, hogy megfeleljen, leírna magáról olyat, ami nem is igaz...
Mielőtt én kerülnék a célkeresztbe, ezt úgy írtam, hogy nem tudok semmit Amarról , és nem is védem, de valahol mégis azt súgja a kisördög, hogy ez így nem fair play.
Egyébiránt az se zártosztályi dicsőségtáblára való tett, hogy azé' mert be mert szólni itt a Rendfőnök Úrnak, felemlíteni a családját. Semmi köze (civilizált kultúrkörben ) a kettőnek egymáskoz. Ez nem bántja a kényes ízlésed Efi? Mert az enyémet igen. De az senkit sem érdekel.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Kedves zaszlos Ur. Atolvastam sorait, es ha tanaccsal szolgalhatok, akkor a negyedik dramajanak , Az iro es a hazmester csataja cimet adnam. Nagy megtiszteltetes szamomra , hogy On az en velemenyemre szorul, es tanacsaimat kizarolag Onnek , ingyen es bermentve rendelkezesre bocsajthatom. Amit nem teljessen ertek , hogy Efi kegyelmesurnak tett onkentes igeretet egy teljes hetig sem volt kepes betartani, hat hogy bizzunk onre bizalmas informaciokat zartosztalyunk belso eleterol? Melyen megrendultem, de talan tul fogom elni.



Kedves Leona. Szomoru vagyok. Miert ne kerdezhetnem meg valakitol , hogy van e csaladja , vagy nincs? Nem tudtam , hogy ez titok ,vagy illetlenseg. Nem emlekszem hogy Zaszlos dramairo urunk becses csaladjara akar egyetlen egy negativ megjegyzest is tettem volna. Lehet hogy ez zavarja Kiskegyedet? Juszt sem teszek ra megjegyzest ne is tesek provokalni.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 26)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Leona. Szomoru vagyok. Miert ne kerdezhetnem meg valakitol , hogy van e csaladja , vagy nincs? Nem tudtam , hogy ez titok ,vagy illetlenseg. Nem emlekszem hogy Zaszlos dramairo urunk becses csaladjara akar egyetlen egy negativ megjegyzest is tettem volna. Lehet hogy ez zavarja Kiskegyedet? Juszt sem teszek ra megjegyzest ne is tesek provokalni.



Kedves Csöcsike!

Nem titok, szituáció kérdése, hogy illetlenség-e...Volt egy ismerősöm, ki bátorkodott csak úgy ismeretlenül egy illető családja felől érdeklődni, kinek tágabb családja Cosa Nostra volt....Ki tudja Amar kinek a rokona...
Nehogy már György napján essen magával valami baj... :wink: elveszik a pálinkáját, vagy mit tudom én. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Micsoda ridegseg, csak ugy lemagaz, most sirok egy kicsit. A fent emlitett bovitett csalad szamos tagja rendszeressen jar hozzank latogatoba*** nem hinnem hogy ilyen aprosagbol mint egy Dramairo es hazmeste csataja, problemat csinalnanak. Egyebkent egy ilyen szervezetbe bekerulni , nem lehet meg 4 dramaval sem, Oda azert ennel tobb kell. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Kedves Leona,
nem akarom beidézni a leveled, mert bár az ismétlés a tudás szülőanyja, mégsincs mindig így. 
Abban teljesen egyetértünk, hogy a rakás akkor bűzlik amikor piszkálják. 
Nomármost, aki a rakást piszkálta, az pontosan Amar volt. Még azt a fáradtságot is vette, hogy telefonáljon Hódmezővásárhelyre annak az elmebeteg Mónus Áronnak. Minek ? Én feldobtam neki a témát, ő azt mondta, hogy nem és ezzel részemről le is zártam. Soha nem is gondoltam, hogy antiszemita lenne. Habár Csurka István is drámaíró és zsigeri antiszemita. Szóval a drámairói képesség nem mentség. :lol: 
Az emil címemet egyébként azért adtam meg neki, hogy elküldhesse a drámája teljes szövegét, a jegyzetekkel együtt. Le van mentve, tetszik, sokra tartom. Ha feltételeztem volna róla egy pillanatig is, hogy antiszemita, vagy hasonló csapat tagja - nos ekkor mindenképpen más lenne a nyelvezete - biztos nem adtam volna meg neki a címem. A kulcsszó, amin a kérdés felmerült, az a könyvkiadó volt. Ezt meg is írtam. 
Amar állandóan a sört emlegette és szívesen megkóstölta volna a Maccabi sört. Megvettem és el is akartam küldeni, mert én már csak ilyen vagyok. Emilben megadott egy címet, ami nem létezik, a Bp.-i telefonkönyvben nem szerepel, a tudakozó nem tud róla. 
Még szerencse, hogy nem vertem magam költségbe, mert tudod a csomagfeladás többe kerül mint a sör. Mondjuk egy doboz sör 4 sékel, a feladás a súlya miatt 60 és 100 sékel között. De megtettem volna, mert egy jó drámaíró ennyit nekem megér. 
Halálra pedig senki nem kínozta. Vannak itt a fórumon akik sokkal többet "szenvednek", lásd pl. Lacit a hőslelkű szalántai Rémet :lol: aki mindig harcra kész és nem kaparja magát az idegességtől, ha valamivel gynúsítjuk, pedig már mindennel gyanúsítva volt, vagy ott van Pastoral a lista pápája, aki éveken keresztül csak szőrcsuhában volt látható, akit már keresztre feszítettünk megégettünk, felnégyeltünk, elkárhoztattunk és lám mégis itt van, az igazi arcával, ami csak fekete-fehér, de az övé. 
Ne feledjük ki a számításból azt sem Leona, hogy ez a Fórum egy baráti társaság, ahol a bajainkat ugyan nem tesszük föl, de privátban meg is beszélhetjük egymással, ez a fórum a felnőtt gyerekek játszótere és tudomásul kell venni, ha egyikünk a másik szemébe homokot szór. Ha szeretjük egymást, akkor ezt is el tudjuk viselni.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 26)

csocsike írta:


> Micsoda ridegseg, csak ugy lemagaz, most sirok egy kicsit. A fent emlitett bovitett csalad szamos tagja rendszeressen jar hozzank latogatoba*** nem hinnem hogy ilyen aprosagbol mint egy Dramairo es hazmeste csataja, problemat csinalnanak. Egyebkent egy ilyen szervezetbe bekerulni , nem lehet meg 4 dramaval sem, Oda azert ennel tobb kell. :wink:


Bekerülni nem is kerülhetett volna, beleszületett, mondtam, hogy Ő a fekete bárány!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Nem valoszinu, abban a csaladban nem irjak a dramakat, csinaljak


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 26)

Efike, én szeretlek téged, és ezért térdenállva kérlek, ne szórj homokot a szemembe. Van a szememmel éppen elég baj a te homokod nélkül is!
Na, miután ezt ilyen szépen kitárgyaltuk, csókollak.


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 26)

Különben Leona, kérlek, világosits föl, ki az a Cosa Nostra? És miért baj az ha valakinek az a rokona? Szerintem mindenkinek van valamilyen rokona, nem?


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 26)

La Cosa Nostra- nyugat szicíliai bűnszövetkezet. Az nem baj, ha valakinek a családja beletartozik, annak baj, aki ezt nem tudja az illetőről.... :lol:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 26)

csocsike írta:


> Nem valoszinu, abban a csaladban nem irjak a dramakat, csinaljak



Mondtam már Ő az, aki távol esett a fától, ámbár mint eszmei irányító nem lehet kizárni....Ő megírja, a többiek meg kivitelezik a gyakorlatban. Miért oly nehéz ezt elhinni??? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Judith írta:


> Efike, én szeretlek téged, és ezért térdenállva kérlek, ne szórj homokot a szemembe. Van a szememmel éppen elég baj a te homokod nélkül is!
> Na, miután ezt ilyen szépen kitárgyaltuk, csókollak.


 :lol: Jó, mielőtt homoxórásba kezdek, majd szólok, hogy csukd be :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Leona írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem valoszinu, abban a csaladban nem irjak a dramakat, csinaljak
> ...





Mert mint emlitettem ismerem azokat az embereket. Legkozelebb hasonlitsd egy masik csaladhoz, remelhetoleg ahoz semmi kozom :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Leona írta:


> La Cosa Nostra- nyugat szicíliai bűnszövetkezet. Az nem baj, ha valakinek a családja beletartozik, annak baj, aki ezt nem tudja az illetőről.... :lol:


 :shock: Most miért emlegeted a szervezetem nevét ? Nem szeretem. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Nem tudjatok mivel jatszotok, inkabb menjunk homokozni jo?


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 26)

Leona írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Kedves Leona. Szomoru vagyok. Miert ne kerdezhetnem meg valakitol , hogy van e csaladja , vagy nincs? Nem tudtam , hogy ez titok ,vagy illetlenseg. Nem emlekszem hogy Zaszlos dramairo urunk becses csaladjara akar egyetlen egy negativ megjegyzest is tettem volna. Lehet hogy ez zavarja Kiskegyedet? Juszt sem teszek ra megjegyzest ne is tesek provokalni.
> ...



Akkor lassan írom, hogy megértsd  Az írtam " ki tudja, Amar kinek a rokona" ez nem egyenlő azzal, hogy az általad oly jól ismert család tagja lenne!



> Mondtam már Ő az, aki távol esett a fától, ámbár mint eszmei irányító nem lehet kizárni....Ő megírja, a többiek meg kivitelezik a gyakorlatban. Miért oly nehéz ezt elhinni??? Shocked


A fenti kijelentésemmel sem mondtam, hogy Amar kikhez tartozik... :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Tudod mit Leona innentol neked igazad van. ha bele pusztulok is . :evil:En hulye vagyok, de mit varsz egy hulyetol? :shock:


----------



## kandur (2005 Április 27)

gittegylet?


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 27)

Neveszekeggyetek mer szet lesztek ultetve. :evil:


----------



## donna (2005 Április 28)

Egyáltalán, minek veszekedni? Főnövér, a zártosztályra is kéne egy gondolkodópad! Már a bölcsődékben is van, sőt, még én is bevezettem, mint veszekedést gátló eszközt. Müxik!


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 28)

donna írta:


> Egyáltalán, minek veszekedni? Főnövér, a zártosztályra is kéne egy gondolkodópad! Már a bölcsődékben is van, sőt, még én is bevezettem, mint veszekedést gátló eszközt. Müxik!


 :shock: Gondolkodópadot zártosztályon ? Mi itt ész nélkül kaszaboljuk egymást :lol:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 28)

donna írta:


> Egyáltalán, minek veszekedni? Főnövér, a zártosztályra is kéne egy gondolkodópad! Már a bölcsődékben is van, sőt, még én is bevezettem, mint veszekedést gátló eszközt. Müxik!



Gondolkodó pad?
Ez jó. Én gondolkodó sarokra emlékszem.
Mondjuk, ha az ember kap egy jó nagy adag konyakmeggyet, akkor tőlem, egész nap is ülhetek azon a padon. Lesz mit majszolnom közben :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 28)

Ne is álmodozz Forgószél. Itt a zártosztályon az ellátmány csak nápolyi, de azt sem láttunk már régen, mert a főnővér bespájzolta a vasszekrényébe és éjszaka rájár, amikor már kiürült a bonbonosdoboz :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 28)

pszt, lehet hogy most akartok megvesztegetni egy kis edeseggel? :wink:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 28)

Efike írta:


> Ne is álmodozz Forgószél. Itt a zártosztályon az ellátmány csak nápolyi, de azt sem láttunk már régen, mert a főnővér bespájzolta a vasszekrényébe és éjszaka rájár, amikor már kiürült a bonbonosdoboz :evil:



Akkor fel kell állítanunk a bonbon-kommandót! :twisted: 
Hiába, nincs más lehetőség, hogy kajához jussunk.

Csöcsi fogja behálózni és elbűvölni a főnövért, mi addig megrakjuk a bendőnk és a zsákjaink fincsiségekkel :wink: 

U.i: pálinka-szerző különítményről is gondoskodnunk kell


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 28)

A nápolyi kis ügy, mondhatnám azt is, hogy nem bűnügy csak egyszerű szabálysértési eset. A pálinka viszont nagyon súlyos probléma. 
Mint köztudott, a raktárkészletet Pitti és a szalántai Rém fosztogatja, pontosabban az utóbbi időben a Pitti már személyesen nem lop, hanem maffiafőnöki allűrjei közben az adjutánsát, a szalántai Rémet küldi lopni.
Mi ugyan Csöcsivel őrt állunk, de a szalántai nagyon furfangos és nagyon gyors. Már tettünk ki egérfogót is, de a szalántai rátette Rezgő Nyárfát és az egérfogó elgörbült. :evil:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 28)

Efike írta:


> A nápolyi kis ügy, mondhatnám azt is, hogy nem bűnügy csak egyszerű szabálysértési eset. A pálinka viszont nagyon súlyos probléma.
> Mint köztudott, a raktárkészletet Pitti és a szalántai Rém fosztogatja, pontosabban az utóbbi időben a Pitti már személyesen nem lop, hanem maffiafőnöki allűrjei közben az adjutánsát, a szalántai Rémet küldi lopni.
> Mi ugyan Csöcsivel őrt állunk, de a szalántai nagyon furfangos és nagyon gyors. Már tettünk ki egérfogót is, de a szalántai rátette Rezgő Nyárfát és az egérfogó elgörbült. :evil:



Határozottan komoly a helyzet.
Az ellenség soraiból be kell szervezzünk egy kémet.
Az majd segít.
A megvesztegetés mindig sikeres.
És a szalántai rém is fél valamitől az tuti. De ezt majd a beépített kém kideríti.
Konyakmeggyel-pálinkával folyó kánaánunk lesz


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Intezkedtem az elgorbult egerfogorol, csak azt tudnam mitol gorbult el az eger :shock: Vajon gorbe egeret ,csak gorbe egerfogoval lehet fogni? Vajon a gorbe macska a gorbe egertol gorbe? :shock: Vajon a macska is gorbe e, vagy csak a hata?Es mi van a hata mogott? Es van e ott egyaltalan valami? :shock: A macska is egy erdek feszito leny? Pajszerral?Haa a tepertos pogacsat hamuba sutik , akkor a nagymama hamuja is tepertos lesz? :shock: Ha mem kapok palinkat akkor folytatom :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 28)

Nem adok. Folytasd :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Gonosz vagy :evil: Itt ulok koran reggel egy fustolgo szivarcsutkaval a pofamba amit nehai Ulo Boleny mokaszinjabol gyurtam / csak az a roma miatt/ mert lenyultak a cigimet es te azt akarod, hogy marhasagokat irjak . Az rendben van hogy a parhuzamos vonalak a vegtelenben talakoznak , de mit csinalnak ott? Van e a pimaszsagnak is jobb es baloldali hatarerteke? A matek 1-es az a matek verseny elso helyet jelenti? Ha a kokusz olajat kokuszbol csinaljak , akkor a babaolajat mibol?Ha a szalantai a negyzeten van, mikor jon le? Es vajon egyenlo e pitti gyokeivel? Van e a bonbonak is logaritmusa, es lehet e tancolni ra? :shock: Hat csoda ha nem tudok aludni? Mar a Duli sem tud :evil: Nem valaszolt a kerdeseimre :evil: Most hulyen fogok meghalni.Agyal palinkat :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Efi, hova dugtad Leonat? :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Gonosz vagy :evil: Itt ulok koran reggel egy fustolgo szivarcsutkaval a pofamba amit nehai Ulo Boleny mokaszinjabol gyurtam / csak az a roma miatt/ mert lenyultak a cigimet es te azt akarod, hogy marhasagokat irjak . Az rendben van hogy a parhuzamos vonalak a vegtelenben talakoznak , de mit csinalnak ott? Van e a pimaszsagnak is jobb es baloldali hatarerteke? A matek 1-es az a matek verseny elso helyet jelenti? Ha a kokusz olajat kokuszbol csinaljak , akkor a babaolajat mibol?Ha a szalantai a negyzeten van, mikor jon le? Es vajon egyenlo e pitti gyokeivel? Van e a bonbonak is logaritmusa, es lehet e tancolni ra? :shock: Hat csoda ha nem tudok aludni? Mar a Duli sem tud :evil: Nem valaszolt a kerdeseimre :evil: Most hulyen fogok meghalni.Agyal palinkat :evil:



Ez nekem már nagyon bonyi.
Sajnos nics professzori címem, de azért igyekezetem megfejteni a macskát, de kiderült, hogy csak a tehenet lehet megfejni. Aztán ott van a kutya kérdése, aki az egérlyuknál szaglászott, holott a csacska macskát kellett volna üldöznie. Most akkor hogy van?
A macska háta mögött az igazság van. Mert ugye az igazság odaát van. De akkor a kutya miért az egeret üldözi :?: :shock: 
Azt hiszem, beiratkozom valami felvilágosító egyetemre, hogy felnőjjek hozzád. :? 

Kedves, Tisztelt Főnővér, mikor indul a következő felhomályosító kurzus :?: :roll:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Efi, hova dugtad Leonat? :shock:



Efi csak úgy nem szokott dugdosni.
Vagy, igen :?: :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 28)

en beteg allomanyba vagyok,mar az ujjaim is fajnak ugy szorongattam a fogorvos szeket. Beszelni meg egyaltalan nem tudok.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Efi, hova dugtad Leonat? :shock:



Hiányoztam , drága Csöcsike? :shock: Gondolom , legalább annyira mint a üveges tótnak a hanyattesés...
Csak azért írok, mert nehogy már azt hidd, hogy Efinek bármi joga van engem.... rejtegetni ... :33: 
Feltetted a kérdést : mit vársz egy hülyétől? 
Azóta azt írom..... :444:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 28)

Forgoszel írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Efi, hova dugtad Leonat? :shock:
> ...



Savanyú a szőlő, Forgószél? És ha igen, akkó' mi van??? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Melitta írta:


> en beteg allomanyba vagyok,mar az ujjaim is fajnak ugy szorongattam a fogorvos szeket. Beszelni meg egyaltalan nem tudok.





Boldog orak


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Leona írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Efi, hova dugtad Leonat? :shock:
> ...





Regenyt irsz? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Te Efi? Neked haremed van? :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Leona írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...


Drámát. :!:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Te Efi? Neked haremed van? :shock:



Látod Forgószél, hogy rácsapott " Efi csak úgy nem szokott dugdosni. " Ha Ő mondja, biztosan így van....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Leona írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Leona írta:
> ...





Jezusom :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Leona írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Te Efi? Neked haremed van? :shock:
> ...





Higyuk el neki , jo? :shock: Epitettem neked homokvarat, de Elfujta a szel :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 28)

:shock: Kár. Akkor csinálj ilyet, ezt nem baj, ha elfújja a szél :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Nem epitek, multkor tisztara homokos lettem/ nem sexualissan/ :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 29)

Melitta írta:


> en beteg allomanyba vagyok,mar az ujjaim is fajnak ugy szorongattam a fogorvos szeket. Beszelni meg egyaltalan nem tudok.



Szegénykém.
Még jó, hogy van klaviatúrád :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 30)

Leona irta:


> Csak azért írok, mert nehogy már azt hidd, hogy Efinek bármi joga van engem.... rejtegetni ... :33:


Rejtelyes dugasok ...... :``:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Április 30)

Szeretteim! Eskümet megint csak megszegtem: szóba állok Veletek. Ez is mutatja, hogy nem vagyok egészen beszámítható (nem az esküszegés, hanem a szóbaállás miján).

A félreértések elkerülése végett csak annyit kívánnék megjegyezni, hogy én valójában nem író vagyok, hanem SÍRÓ (de ezt már többször elmondtam, de úgy látszik, itt egyesek értetlenek). A Házmester úrral pedig nem csatázom, hanem harcolok. Az utolsó csepp véremig. (Bár ez utóbbi - ismerve önnön esküszegéseimet - nem oly bizonyos.)

Bátorkodom megjegyezni a következőket: aki a homokozóban játszadozik, az egykönnyen homokos lehet. Mondjuk: ez magánügy. Mi közöm vele? Csak aztán mosni kell a ruhákat...

Puszantyú: a homokozóktól távol álló: Ama.


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 30)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> A félreértések elkerülése végett csak annyit kívánnék megjegyezni, hogy én valójában nem író vagyok, hanem SÍRÓ (de ezt már többször elmondtam, de úgy látszik, itt egyesek értetlenek).


Ezt sem kerdezte senki, de azert gratulalunk. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 30)

FiFike írta:


> Leona irta:
> 
> 
> > Csak azért írok, mert nehogy már azt hidd, hogy Efinek bármi joga van engem.... rejtegetni ... :33:
> ...


snobliztok itt titokban? :lol:


----------



## donna (2005 Május 1)

Melitta írta:


> FiFike írta:
> 
> 
> > Leona irta:
> ...



Jé, azt így is hívják?


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> A Házmester úrral pedig nem csatázom, hanem harcolok. Az utolsó csepp véremig. (Bár ez utóbbi - ismerve önnön esküszegéseimet - nem oly bizonyos.)


Akkor pedig RESZKESS !! Mielőtt Vereckénél betértünk volna az ivóba, mi Csöcsivel ( akit Te holmi házmesternek titulálsz, holott már nem az ) véd,- és dacszövetséget kötöttünk, felvágtuk egymás szeszesüvegén a védjegyet és a szeszeket összekeverve pertut ittunk. Ezért, ha harcolsz vele, akkor harcolsz velem is, aminek az a feltétele, hogy előre utáld át a temetési költségeidet az egyszámlámra, hogy engem az már ne terheljen. Amennyiben a végrendeletedben az szerepel, hogy a sírodat sörrel kell locsolni minden hónapban, akkor annak költségeit is utáld át. Ez alkalommal szabadjon szives figyelmedbe ajánlani az Ausztráliában meghonosítandó függőleges temetkezési módot, mely rendkívül olcsó és környezetbarát. :twisted:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 2)

Efike írta:


> Akkor pedig RESZKESS !! Mielőtt Vereckénél betértünk volna az ivóba, mi Csöcsivel ( akit Te holmi házmesternek titulálsz, holott már nem az ) véd,- és dacszövetséget kötöttünk, felvágtuk egymás szeszesüvegén a védjegyet és a szeszeket összekeverve pertut ittunk. Ezért, ha harcolsz vele, akkor harcolsz velem is, aminek az a feltétele, hogy előre utáld át a temetési költségeidet az egyszámlámra, hogy engem az már ne terheljen. Amennyiben a végrendeletedben az szerepel, hogy a sírodat sörrel kell locsolni minden hónapban, akkor annak költségeit is utáld át. Ez alkalommal szabadjon szives figyelmedbe ajánlani az Ausztráliában meghonosítandó függőleges temetkezési módot, mely rendkívül olcsó és környezetbarát. :twisted:



Drága Egy Efikém! Tevéled nem harcolok, de még csak nem is csatázom, tegyél is bármit ellenem - nagyon jól tudod. Béke Veled. Úgyhogy szállj le rólam, mert pofán váglak! Ilyenek a megátalkodott katolikusok - értjük?!

Üdv: Nataláldki-Megnemmondom. Csakazértse.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 2)

Orvos latott? hol olvastal Te a katolikusokrol?Nincs neked uldozesi maniad? :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Nataláldki-Megnemmondom. Csakazértse. írta:


> Drága Egy Efikém! Tevéled nem harcolok, de még csak nem is csatázom, tegyél is bármit ellenem - nagyon jól tudod. Béke Veled. Úgyhogy szállj le rólam, mert pofán váglak! Ilyenek a megátalkodott katolikusok - értjük?!


Márpedig, ha Csöcsi lovag ellen harcolsz, akkor ellenem is harcolnod kell, mert közös bandériumot tartunk. Pofánvágás ellen leengedtem a sisakrostélyt. Miután megátalkodott katolikusként lépsz fel, nyilvánvalóan vallásháborús törekvéseid vannak, amiből az következik, hogy a seggedbe dugok egy atombombát és jól felrobbantom. De lehet az is, hogy bepermetezlek ebola vírussal, és utána bezárlak Csöcsi szekrényébe, ami tele van naftalinnal és döglött molylepkékkel.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 2)

Efike írta:


> Nataláldki-Megnemmondom. Csakazértse. írta:
> 
> 
> > Drága Egy Efikém! Tevéled nem harcolok, de még csak nem is csatázom, tegyél is bármit ellenem - nagyon jól tudod. Béke Veled. Úgyhogy szállj le rólam, mert pofán váglak! Ilyenek a megátalkodott katolikusok - értjük?!
> ...



Az a Te bajod, Édes Egy Efikém, ha a Csocskával közösülsz. Ízlés dolga. Én figyelmeztettelek: Óvakodj a törpétől. Különösen, ha szakállat visel. 

(A fiúk a bányában dolgoznak.)

Résen lenni, Elvtársam, résen lenni! Az ellenség nem alszik! (Ellentétben velem.)

Éberségre figyelmeztet: a VCs.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 2)

Csocsike az az alig 2 meteres torpere gondoltal? :lol:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 2)

Te csak ne dumálj a nagyok dolgába, Nővérke! Időközben rájöttem, hogy nem is ápoló vagy, hanem ápolt. Annak is a mélységes bugyrából való. Mi a Te bajod a katolikus őrültekkel? És miért pont csak velük? Más hülye nincs is a világon?

(Azért annyit zárójelben megjegyeznék, Nővérem-Szívem, igenis van nékem üldözési mániám. Kérdés: s van Tenéked erre ellenszered?!)

Válaszodat izgulva várja a megveszekedett katolikus: VCs, a Netuddki.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Ama(r)-gi írta:


> Az a Te bajod, Édes Egy Efikém, ha a Csocskával közösülsz. Ízlés dolga. Én figyelmeztettelek: Óvakodj a törpétől. Különösen, ha szakállat visel.
> 
> (A fiúk a bányában dolgoznak.)
> 
> Résen lenni, Elvtársam, résen lenni! Az ellenség nem alszik! (Ellentétben velem.)


Modern korunkra tekintettel a lóról áttértünk a páncélosra, így elképzelhetetlen, hogy két seggel ugyanazt a nyerget ülnénk meg, következésképpen megint tévedtél mint rendesen, mert nem közösülhetünk. Menny a Főnővérhez, egy tábla bonbonért ad neked egy fél szem Cavintont, három tábla bonbonért 1 szem Cavintont, ha nem adsz neki bonbont, akkor fejbevág a húsdarálóval, amit most két napja nikkeleztetett le Grúber Sámuel húsdarálónikkelező mesternél Kalotaszegen. 
Egyébként mi dolgod Neked az én nemi életemmel ?
Azzal közösülök akivel akarok.
Mi bajod Neked a törpével ?
Kis ember nagy bottal jár.
Különben is a kis embernek azért van nagy "botja", mert a mennyirszágban a hímvesszők fel vannak akasztva egy kötélre és amikor egy gyerek születik akkor a gólya odaviszi őt a kötélhez, hogy válasszon magának. A törpe mindig a leghosszabbat tudja választani, mert a rövidet nem éri fel. Világos ?
Egyébként pedig résen vagyok. Egész életemben résen voltam, mármint azon a résen amely két női láb között van teremtve nagyon praktikusan. Azon a résen, amelyen a nő a dísz. Még világosabban magyarázzam, vagy megérted így is. Egyébként ennek a résnek soha nem volt vallása :roll:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 2)

A zartosztaly olyan mint a lekicsinyitett Karpat medence . Amiota a CanadaHunok letelepedtek volt itt felkeles , lazadas , rombolas , pusztitas . Hianyolom a szabadsagharcot , gyarmatositast es a vallashaborut . :wink: A sok veszedelem ellenere sikerult az idok viharat atveszelnunk . :555: Remenykedjunk , hogy megmarad majd nehany szep emlek az itt eltoltott idokrol . :lol: 
Kegyelemdofest barkinek , barmikor dijmentesen !


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Résen lenni, Elvtársam, résen lenni! Az ellenség nem alszik! (Ellentétben velem.)


Jut eszembe, amikor a Szovjetúnió Kommunista Pártja XXXXXXXXXXXX. Kongresszusát tartotta zárt ajtók mellett, mire a képviselők kiértek a Kremlből, a Szabad Európa Rádió már mondta is a hírekben az ott elhangzottakat. A szovjet elvtársak idegesek lettek.
Amikor a Szovjetúnió Kommunista Pártja XXXXXXXXXXXX+1. Kongresszusát tartotta zárt ajtók mellett, fokozták a biztosítást, de mire a képviselők a Kreml küszöbéig értek a Szabad Európa Rádió már mondta is a hírekben az ott elhangzottakat. A szovjet elvtársak rettenetesen idegesek lettek. A hasonló balesetek megelőzésére a KGB külön keretéből leszerződtették Kojak felügyelőt, hogy szúrja ki a kémet. Kojak végigolvasta Lenin összes műveit és eme tudással felvértezve elment ő is a Szovjetúnió Kommunista Pártja XXXXXXXXXXXX+2. Kongresszusára. A Kongresszus végén a terem közepéről kiráncigált egy elvtársat, megbilincselte és azt mondta: Ez az ember kém !
A KGB elvtársak a földig hajoltak Kojak elvtárs előtt és megkérdezték, hogyan fedte fel a titkot.
- Elvtársak, ez egyszerű ! Lenin elvtárs is megírta. Az ellenség nem alszik.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 2)

FiFike írta:


> A zartosztaly olyan mint a lekicsinyitett Karpat medence . Amiota a CanadaHunok letelepedtek volt itt felkeles , lazadas , rombolas , pusztitas . Hianyolom a szabadsagharcot , gyarmatositast es a vallashaborut . :wink: A sok veszedelem ellenere sikerult az idok viharat atveszelnunk . :555: Remenykedjunk , hogy megmarad majd nehany szep emlek az itt eltoltott idokrol . :lol:
> Kegyelemdofest barkinek , barmikor dijmentesen !



Most eppen a keresztes hadjaratnal tartunk, a kozepkor sotet bugyrait eltetik meg velunk. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

De Csöcsit már elküldtem fáért. Építjük a máglyát. A karóbahúzó készletet lefertőtlenítettem, a kerékbetörő kézi készülék meg lett olajozva, a bőrnyúzó kések kellően életlenek. Minden kész a szent inkvizícióra ! :ugras:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 2)

HA az Ama(rgi) kibirja akkor nekunk sincs mitol felni. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 2)

Hoztam fat, hova tegyem? Ama megint kotekszik? Nem kapta meg a beonteset es a cumijat, micsoda kiszolgalas ,tiszta kozepkor :shock: Mar megint ez a dramai hangulat :shock: Meg jo ,hogy van aki othon erzi magat :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

A fát tedd csak Amar alá. Ha nem gyónja meg a bűneit, akkor alágyújtunk. Ha meggyón, akkor is. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 2)

Ez olyan mint a szalonnasutes? juj de jo  Hozok kenyeret is meg hagymat :shock: Az kell a konnyezeshez :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 2)

Nehogy mar sirva fakadjal, :wink: zsebkendod van?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 2)

Szegeny Amart megsutjuk, es sosem fogjuk megtudni, hogy ki volt o igazabol  Habar van remeny, a nagy irokat muveik tulelik :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Nehogy már szivattakot kapj itt nekem ! Amart itt megsütjük, de a másik topicon még beszélhetsz vele. Aztán megsütjük ott is és majd nyit egy új topicot. Ez az igazi kaja, soha nem fogy el. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 2)

Ez olyan mint a reinkvizicio :shock: ize, reinkarnacio/ :shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Május 2)

Melitta írta:


> Nehogy mar sirva fakadjal, :wink: zsebkendod van?



Ha nincs neki, akkor viszünk. Anyukám most jött meg Pestről és hozott több tucat zsebkendőt. Abból adhatok neki egy párat.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Én küldök páraelszívót :!:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 2)

Efike írta:


> Én küldök páraelszívót :!:



Az kene, remelem a gozt is elszivja :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Arra a gőzre, amit a szalántai Rém csinál az agyadban ( meg az enyémben is ) nem hatásos. :cry:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 2)

Milyen agyatokban? Legfeljebb a fejetekben. Hely tényleg van benne, más sincs...  Na jó ! Legfeljebb a madzag ,ami összeköti a két fületeket,hogy le ne essen :twisted: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 2)

Efike írta:


> Arra a gőzre, amit a szalántai Rém csinál az agyadban ( meg az enyémben is ) nem hatásos. :cry:





Az szomoru  kene talalni valami hatasos megoldast a szalantai ellen. mar tobszor meg akartam huzkodni a vasalot a gyurott pofajan , de olyankor hetekig felenk sem nez :evil: :evil: :evil: Nem birom en ezt idegekkel :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 3)

Le kellene csirizelni a székét, hogy ne tuggyon elmenni. Aztán húzhatnánk egy fekete zsákot a fejére, hogy ne idegesíccsen bennünket a látványa. :evil:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Május 3)

Melitta írta:


> FiFike írta:
> 
> 
> > Leona irta:
> ...



Dehogy is!
Csak kufircolnak egy kicsit :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 3)

A sex izgalmas formaja a baszogatas :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 4)

8)


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 6)

Mélyen Tisztelt Honfitársaim és kevésbé tisztelt Okos Tóbiások!
Nagyon tetszenek a beírásaitok. Arra az elhatározásra jutottam, hogy felkeresem a Rémnek rágalmazott gyünyörű Szalántait, s összefogást ajánlok neki, mivel Ti (okosok és szépek) nemcsak szerény személyemet méltatjátok zaklatásra, hanem őt is. A Szalántai meg én legyőzünk Titetet! 
Közölném azonban, hogy igenis kaptam beöntést, miáltal az alattam gyújtandó máglya sikere esélytelen, mivel a beöntés kiöntése győz az ártó démonok fölött. Ez régi és igaz babona. Aki nem babonás, az köpjön háromszor délnek. Az nem olyan hatásos ugyan, de a célnak megfelel.
Az írói zsenialitásomat pediglen ne piszkálja senki, mert meglehet, hogy SÍRÓ vagyok, de azért ölni én is tudok.

Csak még egy utolsó: a fentebbi falloszt melyikőtök is nyaldossa? Vagy ez lenne a Csocska által folyvást emlegetett cumi? De hisz azt bekapják... (mármint a cumit - természetesen).

Az ízléseteken megbotránkozó, de mindent megértő, Értetek imádkozó: Ami.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 9)

Volt egy kis bajunk megint, elnezest kerunk mindenkitol, hogy az oldal nem nyilt ki.
Koszonjuk megerteseteket es turelemeteket. :656:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 9)

Na most ez itt próbajárat, vagy elő lehet venni a tüzes vizet ? Kénytelen vagyok felvértezni magam, mert Amar ellenünk fenekedik és a szalántaival akar szövetkezni. 
Legelőször is följelentem Amart a főnővérnél, hogy nem vette be a hashajtóját és bent ment ki.  Másodszor megsúgom a szalántainak, hogy ne üzleteljen Amarral, mert az egy köz,- és önveszélyes őrült, a lipótmezei Intézetből kicsapták a rossz magaviselete miatt és most itt garázdálkodik. :twisted: A Pittinek megmondom, hogy az Amar súlyos alkoholista, aminek következtében Pitti jól fejbevágja egy nyitogató vasklapnival, megelőzendő, hogy tőle is lopják a pálinkát. :!: Ha ez sem elég, akkor ráuszítom Amarra a bernáthegyivel keresztezett rotwaileremet, amelyiknek 70 cm-es mosolya van és a fogai akkorák mint a havannaszivar. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 9)

Nagyon helyes , csak hass oda. A katolikusok foltortek az oldalt, lehet hogy a Papa keze is benne van ? Elrendeltek a nyomozast, dramai hangulat, mi lesz velunk :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 9)

De ezek nem akármilyen katolikusok voltak, hanem görög-katolikusok, dupla kerszttel, amit igazán nem értek. A katolikus kereszut ugyebár a Jézus-korabeli rómaiak által használt kivégzőeszközt szimbolizálja. De mi az ördögöt szimbolizál a kettős kereszt :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 9)

Efike írta:


> De mi az ördögöt szimbolizál a kettős kereszt :shock:


Valoszinuleg azt hogy ketszer vegezik ki. Vagy egyszer, de biztosak akarnak lenni az eredmenyben. Jezus is foltamadt. Vagy a kereszt nem mukodott rendesen vagy valamelyik romai jellemzo modon pancser melot csinalt.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 9)

Mi volt a web. lappal, pletykáljon már valaki valamit!


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 9)

Én úgy tudom azért zárt be a zártosztály, mert formalingázos zárófertőtlenítést kellett végezni, úgyhogy légmentesen lezártak mindent. Persze ez ürügy volt a vezetés részéről, hogy minket eltávolítsanak, ugyanis a dugesz pálinkánkra fájt a foguk. Szóval olyan gyorsan kitettek minket, hogy a pálinkakészletet már nem tudtuk megmenteni. Úgyhogy kezdhetjük elölről a gyűjtést. Szerencsére van alap, mert a női tusoló lefolyójába rejtettem egy dauervizes üvegbe jófajta ágyaspálinkát. 
Most újra elfoglalva az ágyamat látom, hogy új ágytálakat kaptunk.


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 9)

Mi a túró volt már megint :roll: :roll: :twisted: ?
És hol van a két főőrült,akiknek nem ágyas,-hanem agyaspálinkát javallok!?


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 9)

A két főőrült elment pálinkát szerezni.  Szerintem éppen a főnökségtől lopják vissza a tulajdonunkat.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 9)

Szerintem hétvégén az utolsó ember amikor hazament kihúzta a konektort a falból 

UI: nem tudok képeket feltölteni!!!
reklamálok.......


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 9)

Kepekre varni kell, hogy a Karesz visszaallitsa.
Legy turelmes.Koszi.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 9)

Efike írta:


> De ezek nem akármilyen katolikusok voltak, hanem görög-katolikusok, dupla kerszttel, amit igazán nem értek. A katolikus kereszut ugyebár a Jézus-korabeli rómaiak által használt kivégzőeszközt szimbolizálja. De mi az ördögöt szimbolizál a kettős kereszt :shock:




A kettos kereszt, matematikai feladvany ami ugy nyilvanul meg , hogy a harmas keresztbol radir segitsegevel kettos keresztet is keszithetunk. Szerintem eredetilleg az harmas kereszt volt csak a Laci odatolta a pofajat es azota leltathiany van. :evil:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 9)

Ó, Ti Isten Barmai! (Kedves Mindnyájatok!) 
Buták vagyok, de mit lehet tenni?! Hogy mit jelent a kettős kereszt? Tényleg nem tudjátok????? Én juszt se mondom meg. Haljatok meg hülyén! Az ilyenek megérdemlik. 

Azért segítségül ennyit: eredetileg nem magyar jelkép, hanem vélhetően (de nem bizonyítottan) bizánci erdetű. Feltehetően az egyenlő szárú kereszt (azaz eredetileg a napszimbólika; később bizánci kereszt) és a római kereszt ötvözete, s mint ilyen, a Világ teljességét jelképezi (de ez nem bizonyos). Magyarországi megjelenése előtt a kora Árpád-korban (kb. Imre, ill. II. András, vagy esetleg IV. Béla király idejéig) a magyar jelkép az oroszlán volt (sajátos, semmivel össze nem téveszthető, "lépegető" oroszlán). Az oroszlánt váltotta fel a kettős kereszt. Hogy miért, miért sem? Ki tudja? Én nem... (S ezen tudatlanságommal egyáltalán nem vagyok egyedül.)

Üdv: A nevemet sem merem leírni, nehogy kapcsolatba hozzon Veletek valaki...


----------



## Leona (2005 Május 10)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Ó, Ti Isten Barmai! (Kedves Mindnyájatok!)
> Buták vagyok, de mit lehet tenni?! Hogy mit jelent a kettős kereszt? Tényleg nem tudjátok????? Én juszt se mondom meg. Haljatok meg hülyén! Az ilyenek megérdemlik.
> 
> 
> ...



:``: Miért mondtad meg??? Azé' kettős, mert jobb vele ütni, fogra célzol és a szemet is kiüti....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

Remelem a cimzest nem nekunk szantad, de toled elnezzuk , tudod az indianok is tisztelik a hulyeket. Egyebkent nagyon okos vagy, ha valamelyikunket is csak egy picit erdekelte volna a kettos kereszt szarmazasa , hat ha hiszed ha nem utana neztunk volna. De semmi gond mi ezt is elnezzuk neked, es lasd milyen jo vagyok hozzad, elarulom, de pszt, mi sem vagyunk tul buszkek a tarsasagodra. Lehet hogy ezentul szeretni foglak, nekem meg ugy sem volt ilyen inteligens baratom. :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 10)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Ó, Ti Isten Barmai! (Kedves Mindnyájatok!)
> Buták vagyok, de mit lehet tenni?! Hogy mit jelent a kettős kereszt? Tényleg nem tudjátok????? Én juszt se mondom meg. Haljatok meg hülyén! Az ilyenek megérdemlik.


Nagyon szep hozzaszolas. \m/ Foleg intelligens es igen finom lelki cizellaltsagrol tanuskodo. :ugras:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 10)

csocsike írta:


> Remelem a cimzest nem nekunk szantad, de toled elnezzuk , tudod az indianok is tisztelik a hulyeket. Egyebkent nagyon okos vagy, ha valamelyikunket is csak egy picit erdekelte volna a kettos kereszt szarmazasa , hat ha hiszed ha nem utana neztunk volna. De semmi gond mi ezt is elnezzuk neked, es lasd milyen jo vagyok hozzad, elarulom, de pszt, mi sem vagyunk tul buszkek a tarsasagodra. Lehet hogy ezentul szeretni foglak, nekem meg ugy sem volt ilyen inteligens baratom. :shock:



Drága Csocska! Nemcsak az indiánok, hanem a magyarok is tisztelik a hülyéket. Írtam már volt, hogy én magyar vagyok (bármily meglepő is). Írtam már volt, hogy nemcsak tisztellek, hanem egyenesen szeretlek Téged. Sőt.
Mondjuk, az nem meglepő, hogy a kettős kereszt nem különösebben érdekel Téged (a többiek nevében nem kéne nyilatkozni). Ami viszont meglepett, az az, hogyha érdekelne Téged, utánanéznél. Megmondanád, hol? Ez többünket érdekelne Magyarhonban. Mert ha hiszed, ha nem, ezen ostoba hazában szinte senki sem tudja bizonyosan, pontosan mifene ez a kettős kereszt. (Bár sejtések, hipotézisek, etc.-k vannak.)

Végső: Sajnálom, ha Te és Társaid nem vagytok büszkék a társaságomra. Én a magam szerény részéről mindent elkövettem, hogy azok legyetek, s megfeleljek a magas igényeiteknek. Én viszont büszke vagyok Rád és Rátok. Nekem még nem voltak ilyen kedves, jólelkű, megértő, okos, művelt, intelliegens barátaim. Nem győzőm köszönni, hogy befogadtatok. Főleg azt, hogy: Te.

Üdv: Ami.


----------



## donna (2005 Május 10)

Már megint elvoltunk pár napig Utahban, és kimaradtam egy jó kis cirkuszból?! 
Mi történt itt? 
Ki kivel van? 
Leona hol van?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 10)

donna írta:


> Már megint elvoltunk pár napig Utahban, és kimaradtam egy jó kis cirkuszból?!
> Mi történt itt?
> Ki kivel van?
> Leona hol van?
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



Kedves Donna! Mindenki kimaradt mindenből, mert a Fórum nem működött több napja. Úgyhogy semmit sem veszítettél.
Hogy ki kivel van? Azt senki sem tudja.
Hogy Leona hol van? Hát őrzője vagyok én felebarátomnak? (Tényleg: Leona, Leona, hol vagy?????)

Üdv: Ama.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 10)

Én úgy tudom csótányirtás volt, de lehet az is hogy molyirtóztak a ruhatárban, mert a főnővérnek kilyukadt a zsebe és kipergett belőle a bonbon. Benyúlt a zsebébe és nem talált bonbont !! :shock: Ettől olyan ideges lett, hogy csikorgatni kezdte a fogát. Ettől kiperegtek a fogai. Ezért elment a fogászatra Pesten, ahol olyan számláz nyujtottak be neki, hogy inkább kimolyirtóztatta az egész osztályt, hogy ilyen többé ne forduljon elő. :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 10)

Az biztos locsolgatni kellett a szamla hallatan. :cry:


----------



## Leona (2005 Május 10)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> donna írta:
> 
> 
> > Már megint elvoltunk pár napig Utahban, és kimaradtam egy jó kis cirkuszból?!
> ...



 Visszatérek!!!!!

:evil:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 12)

Leona! Gyere! Gyere, gyere! Nélküled félkarú óriás vagyok. Ezek itten mind...

Kizárólag Leonát puszilja: Amar.
A többinek (esetleg kivéve Donnát, Nővérkét, Szalántait): Netuddki.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 12)

csocsike írta:


> Remelem a cimzest nem nekunk szantad, de toled elnezzuk , tudod az indianok is tisztelik a hulyeket. Egyebkent nagyon okos vagy, ha valamelyikunket is csak egy picit erdekelte volna a kettos kereszt szarmazasa , hat ha hiszed ha nem utana neztunk volna. De semmi gond mi ezt is elnezzuk neked, es lasd milyen jo vagyok hozzad, elarulom, de pszt, mi sem vagyunk tul buszkek a tarsasagodra. Lehet hogy ezentul szeretni foglak, nekem meg ugy sem volt ilyen inteligens baratom. :shock:



Édes Csocska! Privátban írom és suttogva: az "Isten barmai" mindnyájan vagyunk, legalábbis én mindenképp (ha Te nem is), mert világos fogalmam nincs a kettős keresztről, s vélhetően ebben nem vagyok egyedül. Minálunk divat ezen összeveszni: tudományos és nem-tudományos körökben is. Bocsáss meg nekem a használt szavakért! - én, hülye, azt hittem, hogy a Fórumon mindenki tudja, hogy a kettős kereszt majdnem rejtély (s e titok állítólagos tudói szinte lebaromozzák egymást).

Komolyra fordítva a szót: majdnem bizonyos, hogy bizánci eredetű, csak az nem világos senki előtt, hogy pontosan miért váltotta föl jelképileg az ősi magyar jelképet: a lépegető oroszlánt (ui. a címereken, ill. pecséteken szinte az oroszlán szimbólikus helyére került). Te tudod? Akkor mondd el nekem, kérlek, hogy ne haljak meg hülyén...

Ölel: Amar.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 12)

Sajnos nem tudom, hulyen fogsz meghalni. Tulajdonkeppen irigylem azokat az embereket akiknek ez a legnagyobb gondjuk , a mai rohano vilagban. Szeretnek egyszer en is olyan anyagi helyzetbe kerulni, hogy legyen idom komolyabban belemelyedni a kettos kereszt relytejebe :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 12)

csocsike írta:


> Sajnos nem tudom, hulyen fogsz meghalni. Tulajdonkeppen irigylem azokat az embereket akiknek ez a legnagyobb gondjuk , a mai rohano vilagban. Szeretnek egyszer en is olyan anyagi helyzetbe kerulni, hogy legyen idom komolyabban belemelyedni a kettos kereszt relytejebe :shock:



Drága Csocska!
Én is irigylem azokat, akik ezzel a rejtéllyel foglalkozhaznak (egyáltalán bármily rejtélyekkel). Én is szeretnék olyan anyagi helyzetbe kerülni, hogy ez legyen a legnagyobb gondom. Ehhez nem kell más, mint vagy igen sok pénz (ez esetben az éppen hivatalos tudománytól függetlenül, vagyis egyészen szabadon lehet gondolkodni), vagy egyetemi katedra (mely esetben a szabad gondolkodás és kutatás erősen korlátozva vagyon; viszont ha az előbbiekről lemondunk, van kenyér, sőt akár tudományos díj is /sok pénzzel járó!/). Nekem egyik sem jutott. Mondjuk így: végem van. 
De azért: ki nem sz...rja le... Az ember azért is gondolkodik: juszt is!!!

Meleg barátsággal üdvözöl: a Csóró Zászlós.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 12)

Na ebben en nem akarlak zavarni :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 12)

csocsike írta:


> Na ebben en nem akarlak zavarni :shock:



Miben? A gondolkodásban vagy a szegénységben? 
Az előbbi nehezemre esik, az utóbbi nem, mert életformám.
Üdv: Amar.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 12)

:``: :``:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 12)

FiFike írta:


> :``: :``:



Fifikém! 

Szépek és elgondolkodtatóak az ikonok, de mihez kezdjek velük? Ha már küldeni akarsz valamit, jobban tennéd, ha pénzt küldenél, mert éhen halok (és ez komoly), vagy sört, mert szomjan halok (és ez még komolyabb). Úgyhogy ne hitegess engem mindeféle ehetetlen-ihatatlan dolgokkal! Térjünk végre a tárgyra!

A baj (legalábbis az én nagy bajom), hogy kivételesen nem viccelek...

Puszi-üdvi: Amar.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 12)

Otletnek ...nem rossz :wink: 

Találkozik a róka nyuszikával, aki nagyban számolja a pénzét. Kérdi a róka:
- Nyuszika! Honnan van ennyi pénzed?
- Tudod, róka koma, nyitottam egy vizeldét.
- Menj te a jó francba, nyuszika, hazudozol itt nekem.
Másnap látja a róka, hogy a nyuszika egy Chevrolet-tel vágtat a tisztáson. Megkérdezi újra:
- Nyuszika! Honnan van pénzed egy ilyen kocsira?
- Nyitottam egy vizeldét, róka koma! - mondja nyuszika, majd elhajt.
A róka csak legyint egyet, és megy tovább. Harmadnap viszon egy luxus Limousine-on látja, ezért újra megkérdezi:
- Nyuszika, most már tényleg áruld el nekem, honnan van pénzed ilyen kocsikra?
- Nyitottam egy vizeldét. - feleli a nyuszika, azzal elvágtat.
Gondol egyet a róka, és azt mondja magában:
- Most már elmegyek, és megnézem magamnak azt a vizeldét! Így is tesz. A vizelde egy nagy fadoboz, melynek a falán van egy kis lyuk, fölé pedig ez van írva: itt dugd be! Be is dugja a róka. Valaki bentről megfogja, és kiszól:
- Na fizetsz, vagy levágom!


----------



## Leona (2005 Május 12)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Leona! Gyere! Gyere, gyere! Nélküled félkarú óriás vagyok. Ezek itten mind...
> 
> Kizárólag Leonát puszilja: Amar.
> A többinek (esetleg kivéve Donnát, Nővérkét, Szalántait): Netuddki.



 Látom bajt keresed- vagyis engem...Akkor is puszilsz, ha nem vagyok " intelligens"--idézve IQ kutatónk tényszerű, és egyszerű megállapítását, továbbá homokozni se szeretek?? Ja és megálltam a növésben is, felnőni se tudok???  Mondd Amar, letekintesz szerény személyemre??? :wink: 
Viszont puszil
Leona


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 12)

Leona, úgy látom morcos vagy. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 12)

No :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 12)

NoNo :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 12)

No-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Május 12)

Efike írta:


> Leona, úgy látom morcos vagy. :shock:


Ugyan! Csak 


> No-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no


\
Helyett
Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő-Nő


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 12)

Latom mi fel szavakbol is ertjuk egymast :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 12)

Még ékezetből is :lol:


----------



## Leona (2005 Május 13)

Efike írta:


> Még ékezetből is :lol:



Azt már régóta tudom, hogy a Csöcsi nevezetű egyénnek nincs ékezete, de tiéd hová tűnt ?? A "no" még nem Nő!!! Nyomában sincs...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 13)

Megint kotekecc, probald magad jol erezni :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 13)

Leona írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Még ékezetből is :lol:
> ...


Én olyan vagyok mint a kis nyuszika az erdőn. Reszelem a körmöm és hülyeségeket beszélek. Miért akarod látni az ékezetemet ? :shock:


----------



## qkta (2005 Május 13)

Megfejtettem a Kettőskereszt problémáját.
kereszt: keresztény
Kettőskereszt: kétszer olyan jó keresztény
A Nobel díjjat és a pénz adományokat nem fogadom el.
Amit tettem azt az emberiség szebb jövőjéért tettem.

Vagy egy másik verzió:
Kereszt: keresztre feszítés
Kettőskereszt: 2-szer feszítenek meg
És ha jobban belegondolsz a Magyar történelem mindíg arról szólt 
hogy előbb vagy utóbb minket mindíg jobban picsán rugtak.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 13)

> hogy előbb vagy utóbb minket mindíg jobban picsán rugtak


Nagyon csúnyán beszélsz vazzeg :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 13)

Szegyeljetek magatokat itt gyerekek is vannak :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 13)

Ja, úgyhogy halkabban beszéljetek csúnyán.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

qkta írta:


> Megfejtettem a Kettőskereszt problémáját.
> kereszt: keresztény
> Kettőskereszt: kétszer olyan jó keresztény
> A Nobel díjjat és a pénz adományokat nem fogadom el.
> ...



Kedves qkta! Itt nem az a baj, ha csúnyán beszélsz - a helyzetre valójában szép szavak nincsenek is -, hanem az, ha igazat. Hogy az általad leírt hátsófél megállja-e a helyét: csak rajtunk múlik. Az ominózus ige megvan. Csak odébb kell állni. Vagy visszarúgni. Ízlés dolga. És bátorságé.

Pro Patria et: Amar-GI.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

RaktarosUr , kerem ne uszitsa a konyvtaros Urat :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

csocsike írta:


> Megint kotekecc, probald magad jol erezni :shock:



Édes Egy Csocskám! Mégis hogyan érezze jól magát Leona, ha a társaságodban van? Ahhoz rendkívüli lelkierő szükségelteteik. Még nekem is nehezemre esik, nemhogy egy nő-nek... Tudod, a nő: az egy no. Bár lehet, hogy nem tudod. Tekintve más irányú kötődéseidet...

Leona, fel a fejjel! Ne törődj egy halszakértővel! Én meg szeretlek, s várlak nap mint nap. Tudod, az aranyhalas úgy jár, mint az egyszeri orosz halász felesége: végül cárnő kíván majd lenni. De akkor mindent elveszít...

Üdv: Amar.


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 14)

Csocsi. Tegedet itten frocliznak. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Igazad van csak csajozzal, miert legyen neked jobb mint nekem


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 14)

Szegyent hozol a fejemre :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Arra nem kunszt :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 14)

Megalkuvo. :evil: Fosol mi?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Kitol :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 14)

Ugy latom meg a sajat arnyekodtol is. :33:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

csocsike írta:


> RaktarosUr , kerem ne uszitsa a konyvtaros Urat :shock:



Csocska! ha még egyszer le méltóztatik raktáros urazni becses személyemet, akkor jól megjársz Te!! Nincs raktárom (tartalékom sem)! Van viszont zászlóm. Ezenkívül császári koronám, melyet önkezemmel tettem saját fejemre, mint az egykori császár, aki jól megverte a magadfajtákat. S csak azért vesztett, mert szerelmes lett egy osztrák bigébe. Teveled ez nem fordulhat elő, hisz nemigen nézel hölgyekre. Az osztrák halak és lovak állítólag nem veszélyesek.

A könyvtárost pedig nem uszítom. Ő tud főzni...

Üdv: Ami.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Figyelj! Enyi cokmoknak koll raktar mert kivag az Arad. Szoval nekem ne mond ,hgy te nem vagy raktaros, multkor is volt nallatok rovancsolas. Mit foglalkozol te az en sexualis beallitotsagommal? Sexologus is vagy? En azt hittem demokracia van :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

csocsike írta:


> Figyelj! Enyi cokmoknak koll raktar mert kivag az Arad. Szoval nekem ne mond ,hgy te nem vagy raktaros, multkor is volt nallatok rovancsolas. Mit foglalkozol te az en sexualis beallitotsagommal? Sexologus is vagy? En azt hittem demokracia van :shock:



Csocska! ezt a rovancsolást honnan tudod?! Te is szekus vagy, mint Efi? Akkor mindent tudsz rólam. Na és: nem tetszik? Mármint becses személyem? Nekem Te tetszel: szép vagy és okos, s vélhetően erős is (épp ide áll.)

Az meg nem igaz, amit a Pitti nevű megátalkodott állít: én Tégedet egyáltalán nem froclizlak. Sőt. Merre csak járok: dicsérlek vég nélkül. A Pittit is. Ő is szép és okos - és erős is. Klassz(ikuis) fej.

Pusz: Ami.

(Ui.: Mégis mifene Arad vág ki engem? Ez az egy nem volt világos. Tudod, hogy ostoba vagyok - magyarázd el, kérlek!! Plízecske!!)

(Még egy ui.: Nem foglalkozom a nemi eltévelyedéseiddel. Ez a Te problémád. Én csak azért bátorkodtam fölhozni, mert Te úton-útfélen dicsekszel az aranyhaladdal és a döglött lovaddal. Engem nem zavarna a dolog, ha a ló élne /már, ha ő - mármint a ló - is benne van/. De így nekrofília. Az meg liberális szemmel nézve sem föltétlenül támogatandó. De hát Te tudod...)

Még egyszer: Pusz.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Tudja raktaros Ur , itt a bolondok kozott az ugy muxik, hogy ha valakirol jot mondanak azt senki nem hiszi el, a rosszat viszont azonnal. tudom , hogy kint maskepp muxik de itt ez a szokas . Szidjal minket indjart baratokra talalsz. Kozottunk a Szalantai a legerossebb mert o egy nagy behemot ember, esetleg meg a Pitti is szamitasba johet, de en egy vezna tudobeteg, a nemi elettol teljessen legyongult szofogadatlan kisfiu vagyok aki probal elvegyulni a felnotek tarsasagaban. :shock:


Ui.: Mégis mifene Arad vág ki engem? Ez az egy nem volt világos. Tudod, hogy ostoba vagyok - magyarázd el, kérlek!! Plízecske!!)


A kedves Nacsos Aszonyra gondoltam. Mar ha van :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Hogy halt meg a királyfi?
- Süsü te ittál?!
- Én nem!
- Lehelj rám!
- Hhh...


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

csocsike írta:


> Hogy halt meg a királyfi?
> - Süsü te ittál?!



Tisztelt Nem-Süsü Polgártársak!

Igen, én Süsü, itt állok. És Te, Csocska, hol?! (Bár királyfi valék, de meghalni nincs nagy kedvem.)

(Ui.: És nincs igaza a megátalkodott Pitti nevű förmedvénynek! Nem froclizlak. Mert szeretlek. Ilyen egyszerű. Nemi kötődésed ide vagy oda.)

Pusz: Amar.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Ne szeress, tiltakozom, nemi kotodesedtol fuggetlenul :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

csocsike írta:


> Ne szeress, tiltakozom, nemi kotodesedtol fuggetlenul :shock:



Édes Csocska! Jó, akkor nem szeretlek. Akarsz az ellenségem lenni? Nekem már csak pont az hiányzik. Egyébként mindenem megvan...
Üdv: Ami.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 14)

Nem akarok, nekem egy kis nyuglom kell mert elloptak a nyugtatoimat :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

csocsike írta:


> Nem akarok, nekem egy kis nyuglom kell mert elloptak a nyugtatoimat :shock:



Csocska! Nekem is nyugalom kell, mert megjöttek a számlák. Van közöttük kikapcsolási értesítő is. És ezzel e hazában nem vagyok egyedül...

Szabadság! Szép Új Világ! Éljen az Éljen!!! Szabadság...
Üdv: Ama(r)-GI.

(Ui.: Ja, és nekem nem a nyugtatóimat lopták el, hanem a nyugalmamat. Továbbá: az életemet és a reményemet is. Bár ez utóbbi még valahogy létezik, ha másként nem: mint embrió. Az embrió előtt pedig a születés áll /jó esetben/. Mert a Remény hal meg utoljára. Ha az is halott - nincs tovább.)

Még egyszer üdv: a Fentebbi személy.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 14)

Köszönöm, hogy gondoltatok rám! :23:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 14)

Karsay István írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy gondoltatok rám! :23:



Kedves István! Én igenis gondoltam Rád. Sőt mi több: éjjel-nappal Te jársz a eszemben.
De komolyan: Te tényleg tudsz sorselemzni?!
Üdv: Amar.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 14)

Igzibol tud nekem mindent elarultak.LAtom a szomoru sorsotokat. :roll:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 14)

Szia, nálunk Ibolya a sorselemző, így csak Ő ért ehhez, én nem!

Puszi.

István


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 21)

Melitta írta:


> Igzibol tud nekem mindent elarultak.LAtom a szomoru sorsotokat. :roll:



Nem kell a blöff, Nővérke! A jövőt nem láthatod, ahogy lesz, úgy lesz...


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 21)

Keresem a protekciot a fortunahoz, es minden egi tunemenyhez aki idoben figyelmeztett, hogy arra ne menjel mert zsak utca van.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 21)

Melitta írta:


> Keresem a protekciot a fortunahoz, es minden egi tunemenyhez aki idoben figyelmeztett, hogy arra ne menjel mert zsak utca van.



Édes, Drága, Nővérke, csak azt mondd meg, hol nincs zsákutca Magyarországon? Merre a szem ellát, tilosra van állítva a szemafor...
Üdv: Amar.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 21)

lehet hogy a palinka szinvaksagot okozott?
mondtam en ne igyal minden fele ketes helyen mert bajod lehet.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 21)

Melitta írta:


> lehet hogy a palinka szinvaksagot okozott?
> mondtam en ne igyal minden fele ketes helyen mert bajod lehet.



Nővérem, Édes! Sosem iszom pálinkát. Sőt semmiféle töményt; még likört sem. Bár - bevallom - egyszer fogyasztottam Unicumot, de majd meghaltam tőle. Azóta tartózkodom mindennemű "gyógypálinká"-tól. Soha, soha többé... Isten engem úgy segéljen!
Üdv: Amar.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 21)

Most már tudom, hogy miért mosódnak egybe a szinek! Azt hiszem ideje csökkentenem a pálinka adagomat!


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Május 24)

Karsay István írta:


> Most már tudom, hogy miért mosódnak egybe a szinek! Azt hiszem ideje csökkentenem a pálinka adagomat!



Azt jól teszed, Kedves István! A pálinka színvakságot okoz. Aztán majd jól úgy jársz, hogy azt sem tudod, merre van az erre...
Üdv: Amar.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Május 24)

Köszi a jótanácsot, *de ugye igaziból nem gondolod*, hogy szinvak vagyok??

Inkább a szexel van bajom, már egy női kerékpártól rosszul leszek és a szívem ezerrel többet ver! :fac:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 24)




----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 25)

Istvan ne szagulgasd annyit azt a bicikli ulest ....... :butt:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 10)

Hú gyerekek, múlt héten az évszazad melege volt, most meg a hideg rekordot döntöttük meg, be kellett kapcsolnom a fütést.... :x 

De sajnálom magam amikor megjön a fütészámla.... :cry:


----------



## kaufmann (2005 Június 11)

az biuztos


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 11)

Torontoban meg nem lehet kimenni mert kanikula van olyan paratartalommal hogy a dzsungelbe erezzuk magunkat.
Az aircondi szamla sem kevesebb a futesnel. :wink:


----------



## donna (2005 Június 19)

Melitta! Visszamentél? 
Én egy ideje nem jártam erre, mert közben meg mi jöttünk haza Mo-ra.
Akartam javasolni, hogy találkozhatnánk, de ezek szerint te közben visszareppentél.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 19)

Szia Donna!
NAgyon hianyoltunk.
HAza jottem mert egy kis csaladi leepites atszervezes szuksegeltetett.
Kozben eladtam a hazat itt es july 29 lesz a closingday,utana kipihenem magam apolom a csipkes lelkivilagom es megyek vissza egy rovid idore.
Ez a terv de sok dolog felborulhat meg nem 100%.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Június 21)

Melitta írta:


> Szia Donna!
> NAgyon hianyoltunk.
> HAza jottem mert /../ .



Nővérke!

Komolyan mondom, megszakad a szívem. Nem azért, mert visszamentél Kanadába, hanem mert úgy érzed: "haza" mentél. Végünk van. Már a magyaroknak sem "hazá"-ja Magyarország...

Tudod, mit mondok én Neked? Igazad van: Magyarország nem haza. Haza csak ott van, hol jog is van. S a népnek nincs joga. (Régen mondta vala ezen örökzöld szavakat a NAgy Költő. Sajna, hogy még ma is aktuálisak.)

Úgy gondoltam, hogy nem megyek innen, bármi is történjen. De megváltoztattam a nézetemet. Nem magam miatt - én maradnék, ha beledöglök is! -, hanem a gyermekeim miatt. Ne legyen nekik is ilyen szar, mint nekem... (Ne aggódjatok: ha megyek is innen, bizonyosan nem Kanadába...)

Üdv: Ama (B).


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 21)

Kedvesem, bocs ha belekotyogok!

Azért, mert egy ember diszidál, ezt ma már kivándorlásnak hivják azzal soha nem adja fel a hazája iránti tiszteletét és vágyát.

Ha valahol van egy háza - lakása, az természetes, hogy azt mondja, hogy haza megy, és itt a haza szó nem kizárólagossan azt jelenti, hogy az idegen országot nevezi az egyetlen hazájának.

Svédországi barátom most ment haza Stockholmba, nagyon jól érezte magát Magyarországon újra, imádja a HAZÁJÁT, de az otthona, a lakása Svédországban van, tehát *hazament a lakásába*.

Még talán azt is mondhatná, hogy Svédország a hazája, mert Svéd állampolgár, és amikor kiment Svédországba 35 - 40 évvel ezelött akkor igaziból megalázták mint orvost, és menekülnie kellett, nem kalandvágyból ment ki vagy pénzkeresési lehetöséget kihasználva boldogulni, hanem tönkreteték az életét.

De mint Svéd állampolgár is magyar marad mindig, pedig sokat belerúgtak, és a rendszerváltásig haza se jöhetett.

Jogok: nem olyan rosszak a jogok magyarországon, nem rosszabbak mint a "fejlett nyugaton", és merem állitani, hogy a rendörök se jobbak -rosszabbak mint nálunk!

Korrupcióban se mi vezetünk szerencsére, érdemes nézni a statisztikát, csak nem szabad általánosítani a filmek szépségeiböl, mert a valóság kint is mást mutat!

uff, én beszéltem!  

UI: most arról az egyszerü dolgoról nem is beszélek (szellemtan), hogy most magyarnak születtünk le, elözö életben esetleg olasznak, elötte törknek vagy angolnak, mert ez volt fontos a feladatunkhoz... na most 

akkor mi is a Haza szó??

és sajnos sok külföldön élö honfitársunk több szeretetet és segitséget kapott attól az országtól ahol él, mint a születési helyét adó HAZÁTÓL...

*Vörösmarty Mihály


SZÓZAT*


Hazádnak lendületlenül
Légy híve, oh magyar;
Bölcsőd az s majdan sírod is,
Mely ápol s eltakar.

A nagy világon e kívül
Nincsen számodra hely;
Áldjon vagy verjen sors keze:
Itt élned, halnod kell.

Ez a föld, melyen annyiszor
Apáid vére folyt;
Ez, melyhez minden szent nevet
Egy ezredév csatolt.

Itt küzdenek honért a hős
Árpádnak hadai;
Itt törtek össze rabigát
Hunyadnak karjai.

Szabadság! itten hordozzák
Véres zászlóidat,
S elhullatnak legjobbjaink
A hosszú harc alatt.

És annyi balszerencse közt,
Oly sok viszály után,
Megfogyva bár, de törve nem,
Él nemzet e hazán.

S népek hazája, nagyvilág!
Hozzád bátran kiált:
"Egy ezredévi szenvedés
Kér éltet vagy halált!"




Az nem lehet, hogy annyi szív
Hiába onta vért,
S keservben annyi hű kebel
Szakadt meg a honért.

Az nem lehet, hogy ész, erő,
És oly szent akarat
Hiába sorvadozzanak
Egy átoksúly alatt.

Még jőni kell, még jőni fog
Egy jobb kor, mely után
Buzgó imádság epedez
Százezrek ajakán.

Vagy jőni fog, ha jőni kell,
A nagyszerű halál,
Hol a temetkezés fölött
Egy ország vérben áll.

S a sírt, hol nemzet sűlyed el,
Népek veszik körül,
S az ember millióinak
Szemében gyászkönny ül.

Légy híve rendületlenül
Hazádnak, oh magyar:
Ez éltetőd, s ha elbuktál,
Hantjával ez takar.

A nagy világon e kívül
Nincsen számodra hely;
Áldjon vagy verjen sors keze:
Itt élned, halnod kell.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 21)

Draga Ama
En halmozom az elvezeteket mert nekem ket hazam van. Mikor Torontobol elindulok mindenkinek azt mondom megyek haza Budapestre.
Bp-rol jovok akkor is haza jovok mert itt van a hazam.

Ez a haza, Canada, befogadott minket mikor a volt hazank eltaszitott kidobott tonkretett megalazott lehetetlenne tette az ember eletet.
Ez a haza adta azt a lehetoseget hogy felneveljem gyerekeimet itt vegeztek iskolajukat itt talaltak meg a boldogulasukat.
Ez a haza adta a kenyeret hogy eltartsam gyerekeimet.
Ez a haza tanitott meg ezer dologra amirol az idaig nem is hallottam.Itt ert be igazan itt lett bolcsebb itt tanulta meg mi a munka mi a penz fogalma az ember.
Itt valt canadaiva, nem csak papiron allampolgarra, hanem evtizedek utan otthonomma es hazamma is valt canada.
Nem tanitottak itt senkivel a "canadai"hazaszeretetet, megis hazamnak erzem, mert befogadott es en itt remekul erzem magam.

Tisztelem szulohazam emlekim ifjusagom rokonaim jo haza menni meglatogatni, de megjobb mikor visszajon az az haza jon az ember.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 21)

Azt hiszem valami fogalomzavar kezd itten előmászni. Lenne szíves valaki konkretizálni a haza fogalmát ? Mert ugye Melitta azt írja, hogy a haza eltaszitotta kidobta tonkretette megalazta lehetetlenne tette az ember eletet. A haza csak fogalom. Az nem csinál ilyen csúnya dolgokat. Én negyven évig éltem Magyarországon, magyar az anyanyelvem, és legalább 25 éven át tisztában voltam azzal, hogy nekem nem Magyarország a hazám. Melitta kedves, Téged azok a csúnya kommunista politikusok vágtak orrba, Sztálin elvtárs és utódainak magyarországi nyúlványai, de a haza Téged nem bántott soha. Mármint, ha Magyarországot hazádnak tartod. A ház az nem a haza. A ház az az otthon. A haza sokkalta elvontabb fogalom. Az egy kulturát jelent. A hazát nem lehet széjjelvágni országhatárokkal, a hazát nem lehet megosztani, mert az egy és oszthatatlan mindaddig, amig a benne hívők élnek. És teljesen mindegy, hogy a benne hívők azon a földön élnek-e, ahol a hazájukat sejtik.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 21)

En em tudom Amargi, agy igyal sokkal tobbet , vagy azonnal hagyd abba :shock: Olyan vag7y mit egy furdos alkalmazott aki az ures megencebe ugral a trambulinrol :shock:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 21)

Én sokszor már vágyom, hogy elmenjek, kikapcsolódjak, és amikor elindulok "nyugat" felé, már Érd környékén honvágyam van  

Rájöttem, én ha külföldre költöznék (ami nem lenne rossz nyugdijas életemre), akkor olyan helyre mennék, ahonnan egy nap alatt autóval haza lehet érni.....

Például múltkor néztem Triesetben a lakásárakat, és olcsóbb volt egy 64 nm lakás mint budapesten, és ráadásul gyönyörü kilátás volt a Triesti öbölre :0: 

Én akkor kezdtem el gondolkodni a lehetöségeken... Ha eladom a házam vehetek kint egy lakást, a fenntartása se több, mint itthon, és ha kedvem van egy pillanat alatt otthon vagyok!

Ja, és a vörösbor nem is olyan drága olaszban!!!


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 21)

Csak gondolkodtam megin igy palinka hianyban...
A Haza az a megfoghatatlan fonev amivel az egyik nepcsoportot a masik ellen lehet hangolni. Az a fonev ami nyelvi hagyomanyaival lehetetlenne teszi hogy nagy tomegek megertsek egymast tehat manipulalhatoak erzelmi alapon es tudas hianyaban.
Az a fonev aminek hasznalataval egy Rajna videki nepcsoportot egy Szajna videki nepcsoport ellen lehet hangolni.
Ez a fonev lebonthato kisebb egysegekre ha szuksegszeru es megtapasztalhatjuk hogy egy Bekes megyei nepcsoport hogyan utalhat egy Budapesti nepcsoportot annak ellenere hogy ugyanazt a fonevet hasznaljak.
Talan mas lenne a haza fogalma es az egymashoz valo viszunyulas ha azt a kerek golyot ertenenk alatta amin lakunk. 
Ehhez senkinek sem kell megtagadni azt xm2-nyi teruletet ahol szuletett vagy eppen el csak a szemellenzot kell elvinni a zaciba.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 21)

Igen, milyen jó volt mondjuk annak idején az *Orion ürhajó kalandjaiban*, amikor Mclane parancsnok azt mondta: Hasszó, menjünk haza! Irány a Föld! :4:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 21)

Melitta írta:


> Ez a haza, Canada, befogadott minket mikor a volt hazank eltaszitott kidobott tonkretett megalazott lehetetlenne tette az ember eletet.
> .



Mel!

Becs' szóra nem akarok kötekedni, de milyen üldöztetésben volt itt részed? :?


Azé tök fura, hogy mindig felbukkan ez a téma! :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 21)

Azt gondolom ó Pitti rabbi, hogy jól látod a dolgokat. Megint berúgtál ? :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 21)

Repülős írta:


> Melitta írta:
> 
> 
> > Azé tök fura, hogy mindig felbukkan ez a téma! :twisted:
> ...


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 21)

Efike írta:


> Megint berúgtál ? :twisted:


Nem ovasol figyelmesen...  


> Csak gondolkodtam megin igy palinka hianyban...


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 21)

No én helyesen olvasok. A pálinka hiányában az azt jelenti, hogy már megint megittad és nem adtál Csöcsinek. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 21)

Nem is fogok adni neki. Unszimpatikus pasas. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 21)

Leöntelek málnaszörppel :evil:


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 21)

Haza és otthon

1993. A pécsi diákkollégium barátságos portása érdeklődik:
- Meddig marad nálunk, kedves?
- Holnap délután indulok haza.
- Mondja kedves, az hol van?
- Kanadában.
- Kanadában? Hát, az hogy lehet? Akkor mi magának Magyarország? reagál megrökönyödve.
Nagyot nyelek. Könnyek szöknek a szemembe. Vajon van-e fogalma ennek a barátságos bácsinak, hogy kérdése már másoktól és többször is elhangzott, és minden alkalommal sebeket szaggatott?
Egy embernek lehet egyszerre két otthona (hazája) is, amennyiben az megfelel az én definíciómnak. Haza, háza, otthona? Az enyém ott van: ahol vár a család. Ahol magamért szeretnek. Ahol bármikor be- vagy vissza-fogadnak, még akkor is, ha rossz vagyok. Ahol elő- és utó ítélet nélkül valósíthatom meg önmagam. Ahol nem kell félnem és családtagjaimat féltenem.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 21)

Melitta ! Arra én is kíváncsi lennék mivel érdemelte ki ez a haza ezt a súlyos konklúziót?Én azt nem mondom,hogy nem voltak olyanok akiket lehetetlenné tettek,elsősorban politikai megfontolásból és aljasságból. De fennállásom óta alapvetően azt tapasztaltam,hogy a nagy többség aki elhagyta az országot az átkosban -és mostanság is- nagyon is gazdasági előnyökért,a jobb élet és megélhetés reményében távozott.A legnagyobb többségnél a politikai üldöztetés,megbélyegzés csak púder ! Mert amíg nagyjából ugyanazon munkáért nyugatabbra kb 5X-8X annyit fizetnek ez talán érthető is... Talán.Ilyenkor szoktak a más miliőre és mentalitásra hivatkozni,talán még arra is,hogy másutt még a kaka se annyira büdös  .
Én áldom a sorsomat,hogy még csak fel sem merült bennem ennek az országnak az elhagyása. Mert rendszertől függetlenül összetertozunk.Én meg ez az ország.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 21)

Melitta ! Arra én is kíváncsi lennék mivel érdemelte ki ez a haza ezt a súlyos konklúziót?Én azt nem mondom,hogy nem voltak olyanok akiket lehetetlenné tettek,elsősorban politikai megfontolásból és aljasságból. De fennállásom óta alapvetően azt tapasztaltam,hogy a nagy többség aki elhagyta az országot az átkosban -és mostanság is- nagyon is gazdasági előnyökért,a jobb élet és megélhetés reményében távozott.A legnagyobb többségnél a politikai üldöztetés,megbélyegzés csak púder ! Mert amíg nagyjából ugyanazon munkáért nyugatabbra kb 5X-8X annyit fizetnek ez talán érthető is... Talán.Ilyenkor szoktak a más miliőre és mentalitásra hivatkozni,talán még arra is,hogy másutt még a kaka se annyira büdös  .
Én áldom a sorsomat,hogy még csak fel sem merült bennem ennek az országnak az elhagyása. Mert rendszertől függetlenül összetertozunk.Én meg ez az ország.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 21)

En nem banom hogy a szoveget ketszer foltetted , de a keped az meg egyszer is borzaszto :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 22)

Mi az, hogy borzasztó. Rettenetes ! Kibírhatatlan ! Ilyent egy jó érzésű ember nem csinál, főleg ilyen úri társaságban. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 22)

A kommunizmusnak voltak nagyon sok olyan torvenyei es alkalmazasai ami miatt az ember vagy megszokja vagy megszokik.
Senki nem tudta hogy meddig fog tartani foleg nem m.o. mikor meg otthon elt.
Persze utolag lehet okoskodni de ha valaki megjosolta volna se hittem volna el hogy ebben a szazadban felborul az orosz birodalom.
Sulyos vadak?...? valosag volt es mindnyajan benne eltunk. Volt aki birta volt aki nem.
Akkor en ugy lattam a vilagot hogy sok minden nem fog valtozni, en sem tudok valtoztatni sok mindenen az eletemben,ezert lattam jobbnak eljonni.
Ez az ut nem volt rozsakkal kikovezve, tele volt megprobaltatasokkal kudarcokkal stb, a 80 evekben nem volt visszaut mert bortonbe tettek az illegalisan kint maradt embereket,igy vegig csinaltuk, es en meg voltam gyozodve hogy dontesem 100% helyes.
HA maradok nem tudom hogy alakult volna az eletunk.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 22)

Ha maradsz, akkor most ülhetnél egy tarfikban és árulhatnád a gyufát 40 fillérért!


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 22)

Karsay István írta:


> Ha maradsz, akkor most ülhetnél egy tarfikban és árulhatnád a gyufát 40 fillérért!


 Ne őrjíts meg ! Még mindig 40 fillér a gyufa ? :shock:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 22)

Hát nem tudom, szerencsére a fillért megszüntették, de nem tudom, hogy mennyi a gyufa, szerintem 5-10 Ft között lehet.

Gyufa ügyben azért vagyok tanácstalan, mert általában mindig kapok valakitöl ajándék öngyújtót, vagy ha venni kell 50-80 Ft között lehet kapni,. így ritkán veszek gyufát,....legfeljebb itthon kihúzom ha baj van..


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 22)

10Ft egy doboz.
Hogynem gyufat arulnak az biztos ha otthon maradok.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 22)

Köszönöm a felvilágosítást trafikos néni!  

Azért ha valaki azt mondja neked öt évvel ezelött, hogy 2005-ben gyufát árulsz Pesterzsébeten azt hiszem kiröhögöd!!!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 23)

Bizony sok meglepetest tartogat az elet. :lol:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 23)

:656:


----------



## donna (2005 Június 24)

Laci írta:


> Melitta ! Arra én is kíváncsi lennék mivel érdemelte ki ez a haza ezt a súlyos konklúziót?Én azt nem mondom,hogy nem voltak olyanok akiket lehetetlenné tettek,elsősorban politikai megfontolásból és aljasságból. De fennállásom óta alapvetően azt tapasztaltam,hogy a nagy többség aki elhagyta az országot az átkosban -és mostanság is- nagyon is gazdasági előnyökért,a jobb élet és megélhetés reményében távozott.A legnagyobb többségnél a politikai üldöztetés,megbélyegzés csak púder ! Mert amíg nagyjából ugyanazon munkáért nyugatabbra kb 5X-8X annyit fizetnek ez talán érthető is... Talán.



Csak egy kis kiegészítés, Laci. Mi azt szoktuk mondani, azért jöttünk el Magyarországról, mert az álmainkat nem tudtuk valóra váltani (pedig tíz évig keményen dolgoztunk és próbálkoztunk). 
Puszta tehetséggel ugyanis ma Magyarországon nem lehet érvényesülni. 
Nem arról van szó, hogy mennyit keresel. Arról van szó, hogy válaszott szakmád, hivatásod, tudományos területed nincs megbecsülve.
Vajon miért hagyják el tudósok, feltalálók, művészek az országot már vagy másfél évszázada???!!!
A pénz egy dolog.
A sok közül.
Egy kis csepp a tengerben.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 24)

A feltalálók nagy része ott bukott meg, amikor a gyárban - ha nem vette be a fönökét , vagy annak a fönökét is - egyszerüen nem fogadták el az újitását, vagy a találmányát, vagy egyyzerüen elvették töle, vagy megmérgezték az életét...

és ez egy csepp a sok közül.....


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 24)

Donna ! 

Te azért nem egészen azt mondod,amit Melitta mondott...
Én elfogadom a Te ,,kiegészítésedet',' csak úgy gondolom-ami az álmokat illeti-talán itt kevés ehhez a tíz év.Úgy általában biztosan igazatok van,hogy kinnt könnyebb bizonyos álmokat megvalósítani,de számkivetettségről kollektív üldözésről stb., azért kicsit túlzás beszélni.Általában az sem igaz,hogy itt nem lehet tehetséggel érvényesülni,mert odaát is-gondolom én -nagyobb a siker lehetősége,ha más is van ezen kívül. A véleményem szerint mindenki éljen ott,ahol jól érzi magát.Ezt akkor is így fogalmaztam meg,amikor ennek az országnak az elhagyása disszidálásnak minősült.Tehát mondjuk-nem tíz,hanem -harminc évvel ezelőtt. Sőt azt mondtam,hogy jogtalan és abnormális nem visszaengedni vagy büntetéssel fenyegetni a hazatérni akarókat...
Egy szegényebb országban nyilván a választott szakma vagy hivatás megbecsülése is máshogy realizálódik. Azt nekem azért ne mondjátok,hogy a többség ,aki kiment valami fenköltebb és magasztosabb dolgokat fogalmozott meg magában annál,hogy : kinnt előbb lesz autóm,házam és több lesz a pénzem stb.Mert akkor tényleg dobok egy hátast ! A pénz mozgatta elsősorban ezeket a nekirugaszkodásokat.Érthető is. Sokan hagyták el az országot az elmúlt másfél évszázadban.Korábban is. De még többen maradtak. Azért ez gondolom még nem baj :wink: ? Itthon sem kuriózum az autó, a lakás vagy a ház.Munkából származik-a nagy többségnél -itt is.Az igaz,hogy sokszor több munkával és nehezebb körülmények között.


----------



## donna (2005 Június 24)

Csak röviden, rohanás közben. 
Nézd, nekünk már diploma után világos volt, hogy kutatáshoz külföldre kell menni. Nem azért, mert többet fizetnek, hanerm mert ott van pénz - kutatásra. Értsd eszköz, alapanyag, háttér... Ehhez persze nem szükséges végleg elhagyni az országot, lehet úgy is, ahogy sokan csinálják, egy-két év itthon, egy-két év külföldön.
Csak amikor kipróbálod a stresszmentes életmódot, rájössz, hogy különbség van. Mi első körben 6 hónapra mentünk , és el se bírtuk képzelni, hogy ne jöjjünk haza. Úgy egy-két hónapig.
Persze, igaz, hogy ott hamarabb van ház meg autó, de emögött sokkal több van. Másfajta életmód. Másféle emberek. Más környezet.
Anno én még '89-ben tanultam egy évig Londonban (ON), és a lengyel friss emigránsok majdnem megvertek, mikor nyilvánosan kétségbe vontam, hogy igazat mondanak a rendszerről. Olyan üldözés itt sose volt (legalábbis a nyxolcvanas években). 
Aztán az egyik orvos srác félre vont, és elmagyarázta. Nekik ezt kell mondani... néhányan biztos el is hitték. De amit Adam akkor mondott a "bezártságról", arról, hogy az emberektől jogokat vonnak meg - csak észre se vettük, legalábbis nem feltétlenül... abban igaza volt.
Laci, nekünk a szüleink nagyon hiányoznak, de az ország nem. Én nem szégyellem bevallani, mondjatok nekem egy okot is, amiért hiányozzon.
Nagybátyám épp most mérgelődte ki magát azon, hogy a nyugalomba vonuló köztársasági elnöknek 120millióért vesznek lakást, hogy micsoda autókkal járnak, hogy micsoda korrupció van...
Amikor itthon éltünk, természetes volt, hogy ilyen a rend.
Ma már tudjuk, hogy máshol rendesen működő rendszer is van, ahol a törvényeket betartjkák, ahol a korrupcióval csak a hírekben találkozol, ahol az elnök unokahúgát is sittre vágják, ha hamisított fájdalomcsillapító receptet akar kiváltani...
Stb.
Ebből a szempontból Kanada kicsit talán Európaibb. De még mindig elég messze van Európától. A gondok többsége, amiért mi nem szeretjük Mo-t, nem feltétlenül magyar betegség. Európa történelméből következik.
Ezért nem választottuk Angliát pl.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 24)

Akárhonnan is közelítjük meg,mindig az anyagi vetületére likadunk' ki a dolognak,akár észrevétlenül is.Egy tehetősebb országban naná,hogy több pénz jut kutatásra.Könnyebb stresszmentes életet élni ha a létfenntartás mindennapi gondjai kevesebb feszültséget okoznak és nyilván a korrupció milyensége és szintje is más országonként következően abból,hogy milyen gazdsági színvonalat sikerült elérni.Körülbelül 40 éve figyelem a világ dolgait és nem hiszem,hogy ami itt Magyarországon vagy Európában korrupció terén történik vagy történt az sajátos geopolitikai jellemző lenne. Ezek a dolgok a tengerentúlon is megtörténnek ill.történtek.Különben honnan kerültek volna a hírekbe.Az igaz,hogy itt jelenleg a mindennapokhoz jobban hozzátartozik a korrupció.Az elnöki és miniszteri gépkocsik ára is csak a sajátos viszonyok vagy körülmények függvényében tűnik túlzottnak.Én úgy gondolom,hogy egy állam méltóságának egyik kifejezője és fokmérője lehet a legfőbb közjogi méltóságok-hülyén hangzik,én is érzem  -számára rendelt autópark állapota.Nem hiszem,hogy ezen kellene spórolni.


----------



## Leona (2005 Június 24)

Igazán nem akarok sértődést, vagy vitát, de nekem úgy tűnik, mintha némi fogalomzavar uralkodna az állam-haza kifejezésekkel kapcsolatban.
Az államot utálhatod megvetheted, elmehetsz máshová, ahol jobban/ másként becsülnek meg ( viszonyítás kérdése, hogy mihez és kihez képes, de most erre ne térjünk ki...) A hazádat? :shock: Eszembe jut , emlékszel Laci, a pécsi rákgyógyszerből kiindult vitára?? :3: Bocsánat.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 24)

Persze,hogy emlékszem.Rezső lefikázta,mert itthon kutat,mondván a húszéves mikroszkóba bámulva csak komolytalan figura lehet.Közben neves külföldi szakfolyóiratokban publikál és jobb feltételekkel megáldott európai és amerikai kollégái -akik talán a legmodernebb,többtízezer dolláros mikroszkópba kandikálnak-sem tartanak előrébb ezekben a kutatásokban.Mert talán a fejében fordul meg az először,hogy mit,hol és hogyan keres...
Nem tudom más hogyan van ezzel. Én gyerekkorom óta ezért az országért rajongtam,pedig két állam is bosszantott és bosszant nap mint nap.A népköztársasági és ez a mai köztársasági.Nekem volt hazám mindegyik alatt.Ezért érzem én magam mindenkinél gazdagabbank.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 24)

Laci írta:


> Én úgy gondolom,hogy egy állam méltóságának egyik kifejezője és fokmérője lehet a legfőbb közjogi méltóságok-hülyén hangzik,én is érzem  -számára rendelt autópark állapota.Nem hiszem,hogy ezen kellene spórolni.



Laci, itt a kormányfönek is csak hivatalos alkalmakkal jár hivatalos kocsi (golyómentes) sofförrel. Különben mindenki másnak még a minisztereknek is saját kocsija van, amit garantáltan nem állami költségen tartanak fent.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 24)

Laci írta:


> Nem tudom más hogyan van ezzel. Én gyerekkorom óta ezért az országért rajongtam,pedig két állam is bosszantott és bosszant nap mint nap.A népköztársasági és ez a mai köztársasági.Nekem volt hazám mindegyik alatt.Ezért érzem én magam mindenkinél gazdagabbank.



Szerencsés vagy. Volt idő, amikor én sem tudtam elképzelni, hogy máshol tudnám leélni az életemet. Ma már viszont nem tudnék ott élni semmi pénzért sem. Látogatni idönként elmegyek, megnézem a számomra kedves és ismerös helyeket, megölelek néhány barátot, aztán három héten belül már honvágyam van Kanadába. 

Én valahogy úgy vagyok Magyarországgal, mint az örökbeadott gyermek, aki nemcsak szereti, de értékeli is a nevelöszüleit, (ebben az esetben Kanadát.) Mert az igaz, hogy a géneket, meg hajlamokat az igazi szülöktől (Magyarországtól) kaptam, de engem Kanada fogadott be és el, és adott számomra lehetöséget, hogy megteremthessem önmagamat.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 24)

Judith !

Ezt azért nem értem. Ha golyóálló autó jár a kormányfőnek-mint írod- hivatalos utazás céljából,akkor a nem hivatalos útjain mivel garantálják a biztonságát? Mert az ugye sántít,hogy csak a hivatalos útjain van kitéve egy esetleges merényletnek.
A legtöbb országban szolgálati kocsikat használnak a kormyány tagjai.Ez biztos.Kanada akkor egy üde kivétel.De a biztonság kérdését akkor sem értem.
Az is igaz,hogy semmi szükség túlköltekezésre ezen a téren (sem),de most is azt mondom,hogy nem az autókon múlik a dolog.Legutóbb a belga királyi pár kíséretéhez bérelni kellett kocsikat,mert nem voltak megfelelő járgányok.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 24)

Laci írta:


> Judith !
> 
> Ezt azért nem értem. Ha golyóálló autó jár a kormányfőnek-mint írod- hivatalos utazás céljából,akkor a nem hivatalos útjain mivel garantálják a biztonságát? Mert az ugye sántít,hogy csak a hivatalos útjain van kitéve egy esetleges merényletnek.
> A legtöbb országban szolgálati kocsikat használnak a kormyány tagjai.Ez biztos.Kanada akkor egy üde kivétel.De a biztonság kérdését akkor sem értem.
> Az is igaz,hogy semmi szükség túlköltekezésre ezen a téren (sem),de most is azt mondom,hogy nem az autókon múlik a dolog.Legutóbb a belga királyi pár kíséretéhez bérelni kellett kocsikat,mert nem voltak megfelelő járgányok.



És az miért baj, ha bérelni kell?
Különben csak a kormányfönek jár biztonsági öre és kocsija itt. És eddig ez még itt nem is volt probléma.ja.és nekem Magyarországgal kapcsolatban szintén nem a miniszteri kocsik ára a problémám. Egyszerüen már más az életfelfogásom, a gondolatmenetem, és nem túl sok emberrel tudnám ott magam megértetni. 

Tudod, addig amig Magyarországon a politika naponta befolyásolja az életet, addig itt én hetekig megendgedhetem magamnak, hogy ne olvassak ujságot, ne hallgassam a hireket. És ami nekem igen tetszik, hogy nem fog itt felelöségre vonni senki se azért, hogyan élek, mire költöm a pénzem, és nem fogja dicsekvésnek venni, ha elmondom, hogy hogyan élek.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 24)

Lehet,hogy szerencsés vagyok  .Soha nem éreztem,hogy nekem hazát-anyát kellene cserélnem.Mindig hittem és ma is hiszek abban,hogy van befolyásom,befolyásunk a körülöttünk lévő világra,így erre az országra is.
Nekünk itt élőknek kell tenni nap mint nap azért,hogy élhetőbb és komfortosabb,emberibb világ vegyen minket körül.
Nekem sem volt ez az eltelt kereken ötven év-még kimondani is bizarr  -sétagalopp.Néhányszor felszállt a por körülöttem-akkorát estem pofára :roll: .De mindig talpra kecmeregtem -és ez nekem nagyon fontos!-mindig emelt fővel poroltam le magam.
Nincs nekem azzal gondom,hogy valaki máshol találja meg a boldogulását.
Hisz Európa is oda tart-még ha gondokkal és megnemértéssel is sokszor-,hogy az ember életének ne szabjanak gátat a határok. De a szülőföld nekem akkor is egyszeri,megismételhetetlen,pótolhatatlan és mindenek feletti.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 24)

Laci írta:


> De a szülőföld nekem akkor is egyszeri,megismételhetetlen,pótolhatatlan és mindenek feletti.



Mint mondtam, szerencsés vagy, hogy ez megadatott neked. Tölem ezt eröszakkal elvették, és nem hiszem, hogy mégegyszer visszakapható lenne, ugyanazzal az intenzitással.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Június 25)

Kedveseim!

A szívem megszakad - és ez komoly. E hazában tényleg nincs remény. A belátható időkben (ahogy a néprajztudomány mondja: a recens időkben /azaz mintegy száz esztendeje/) soha nem is volt. Itt a tehetség meghal. Itt a tisztesség meghal. Itt a becsületes munka meghal. Itt az Élet hal meg. Elátkozott föld. Innen menekülni kell. Ezt tudjuk mindnyájan. 

Aki itt marad, az vállalja a halált és a pusztulást. Hogy miért? Valami képzelt dicsőségéért? Ugyan már: e haza soha senkit sem becsült meg. Hőseit pedig nagy ívben leszarja. (Igaz, Judith?!) Legalább mi ne hazudjunk egymásnak!

Hogy hol a HAZA? "Haza a magasban..." Másként szólva: a lelkünkben. Legyünk akárhol, legyünk akármely állam állampolgárai. Míg magyarnak érezzük magunkat, míg e nyelven sóhajtani tudunk: magyarok vagyunk. Addig: áll még Buda vára - él még a magyar.

Üdv: Ama(r)-gi.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

Egyetertek :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 25)

csocsike írta:


> Egyetertek :shock:


Mivel ertesz egyet te szerencsetlen? :evil: Olvasd vegig megegyszer.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Június 25)

csocsike írta:


> Egyetertek :shock:



Jézusmáriaszentlélek!

Egyetért! Halljátok?! Egyet! Velem (?????)!!!!!
Szeretteim! Itt az IDŐ! Közelg a világvége! Úgyhogy jó lesz bárkát építeni.

****************************************
Ima világvége előtt (hátha segít):

Istenem, Te tudod, hogy Szodoma bűnös (én is tudom), de ha találok itt egyetlen igaz embert, pl. egy csecsszopót, akarom mondani: csocske-szopót, megkegyelmezel-e?!

Szíves válaszod türelmetlenül várva maradok őszinte híved: Én.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Június 25)

pitti írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Egyetertek :shock:
> ...



Na mármost, Pittke, mit értetlenkedsz?! Csodákszol, hogy egyet? Hogy ért? Megvallom: én is. 
De Te?

Sőt: és Te?!

Üdv: Ami, a Beteg.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

Veled meg egyeterteni sincs ertelme. Sajnallak :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Június 25)

csocsike írta:


> Veled meg egyeterteni sincs ertelme. Sajnallak :shock:



Köszönöm, Barátom! Én is sajnálom magam. Meg a Hazát is.

Persze lehet, hogy lesajnálsz. Nem gond. Ismerem ezt az érzést régről. Mármint a lesajnálást.

(Hogy kikéred Magadnak a "Barátom"-ot? Gondoltam. De mit tegyünk? Nekem az vagy /mármint "Barátom"/, s az is maradsz. Szándékodtól függetlenül - és ismeretlenül. Honnan tudod, hogy ez nem jön ki Neked egyszer jóra...? Manapság miben lehet biztos az ember...?)

Üdv: a Beteg.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 25)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Aki itt marad, az vállalja a halált és a pusztulást. Hogy miért? Valami képzelt dicsőségéért? Ugyan már: e haza soha senkit sem becsült meg. Hőseit pedig nagy ívben leszarja.


Ez biza a turáni átok :roll:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 25)

Judith írta:


> hogy megteremthessem önmagamat.



Én eddig azt hittem hogy ezt a cselekményt Kopácsi Sándor tette! :wink:


----------



## obsitos (2005 Június 25)

Ne akarjátok, hogy bűntudatom legyen, amiért itt élek. Menjek inkább kanadába segíteni agyonverni a fókákat?


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 25)

donna írta:


> a nyugalomba vonuló köztársasági elnöknek 120millióért vesznek lakást,



Az elődjének meg 70 millióért vettek.

Klikk:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 25)

Inflacio :shock:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 25)

Ettől függetlenül a jó .......... anyjukat!


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 25)

:shock: Kinek ? Az államelnököknek, vagy a kormányoknak ?


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 25)

Mindenkinek! :,,: :,,: :98: :99: :555: :!: :5: :fuck: :!: :,,: 

Auuuuhrrrrrhzzzzz!


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 25)

Mi van a Csocsi anyjaval? :shock:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 25)

Most ébredtél fel? :idea:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 25)

Ja. Csak meg ne tuggya.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 25)

pitti írta:


> Ja. Csak meg ne tuggya.



Kicsoda? A Csöcsi? Ti együtt aludtok? Ejnye! :?


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 25)

Repülős írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > hogy megteremthessem önmagamat.
> ...



Repcsi, a szüleim életet adtak nekem, de hogy azt tehetségeimnek megfelelöen töltöm-e ki és be azt a környezetnek is kell biztositania. Ott még gimnáziumba járni is luxusnak számitott nekem ("Ellenforradalmár kölyke ne járjon gimnáziumba, menjen maltert keverni, még az is túl jó neki." Ottáné, Varga katalin Gimnázium igazgatója, 1960 nyara.)
"Amig én ebben az isklában tanitok, addig gondom lesz rá, hogy a maga kölyke nem fog egyetemre járni." Ada-Winter Péter, Madách Gimnázium, 1960 ösze.) Folytassam?


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 25)

Óh, mily nagy idők voltak, mily bátor harcos kommunisták. Könny szökik a szemembe, ha hallom az igazi elvhűség eme nemes szózatait. :evil:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 26)

Elmehetnél segiteni, mert Csöcsike és Melitta már nem bírja az iramot annyi a fóka, és nem látják a munka végét  

Én meg egyek addig bálnát vadászni! \m/


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 26)

figejj
http://www.big-boys.com/articles/garbageprank.html


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 26)

:656:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 26)

Repülős írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Ja. Csak meg ne tuggya.
> ...



Mi van? Feltekeny vagy? O, aludj te a Pittivel , ugy is horkol :evil:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Június 26)

Milyen az idö Torontóban?

Itt fülledt idö van..... :111: 
alig gyözöm szuflával.....


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 26)

csocsike írta:


> Mi van? Feltekeny vagy? O, aludj te a Pittivel , ugy is horkol :evil:



Tömd be a száját! :twisted:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 26)

Judith írta:


> Repülős írta:
> 
> 
> > Judith írta:
> ...




Kolos Virágot kihagytad! :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 26)

Nem baj. Én már az előző kettőtől is ideges lettem. :evil:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 26)

Efike írta:


> Nem baj. Én már az előző kettőtől is ideges lettem. :evil:



Tudod ki az említett "hölgy"?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 26)

Szintiszta magyar :shock: Gondolom :evil:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 26)

:fac:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 26)

Repülős írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem baj. Én már az előző kettőtől is ideges lettem. :evil:
> ...


 Első ránézésre Móricz Zsigmond unokája jutott eszembe, de az adott szövegösszefüggésben valami általam ismeretlen diszkommunistára tippeltem.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 26)

Repülős írta:


> :fac:


Má megin dicsexel ? :shock:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 26)

Kötöcködsz? :evil: 

Amúgy jóra gondoltál! A töritanárom volt középiskolában. A Judit majd elmondja hogy miért kérdeztem rá.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 26)

Aha :twisted:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 26)

:555:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 26)

:fuck: :twisted:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 26)

:kaboom:


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 27)

Repülős írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > Repülős írta:
> ...



Hát ha mindegyiket felsorolnám, akinek velem baja volt és bántott apám miatt, akkor egy osztálytermet meg lehetne velük tölteni. De legyen az övék a bánat, hogy minden igyekezetük ellenére is boldog, megelégedett ember vagyok.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 27)

Efike írta:


> Repülős írta:
> 
> 
> > Efike írta:
> ...



Jól tippeltél Efike. Tényleg Móricz unoka volt. 1960 szilveszterén egy mátrai téli táborban jelentette ki, mint ifjusági vezető, hogy "ellenforradalmár kölykével" nem hajlandó egy fedél alatt szilveszterezni. Erre persze minden barátom felém fordult és megkért, hogy hagyjam el a szobát ahol a bulit tartották. Azóta sem tudnak a szemembe nézni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

Repülős írta:


> :fac:





Milyen kulturalt es bobeszedu lettel :shock: :23:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 27)

Az helyzet Judith, hogy csak a neve ragadt meg bennem, valami TV-riportban láttam, valami koszorúzáson, hogy Móricz unoka. Nem szokványos név. Viszont kommunista "előéletéről" fogalmam sem volt. Akkor neki 56 még mindig ellenforradalom a lelkiben. Az 56-os forradalom csak akkor fog győzni, ha mindnyájan elmentek már, akik másként gondolnak rá.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 27)

Efike írta:


> Az helyzet Judith, hogy csak a neve ragadt meg bennem, valami TV-riportban láttam, valami koszorúzáson, hogy Móricz unoka. Nem szokványos név. Viszont kommunista "előéletéről" fogalmam sem volt. Akkor neki 56 még mindig ellenforradalom a lelkiben. Az 56-os forradalom csak akkor fog győzni, ha mindnyájan elmentek már, akik másként gondolnak rá.



Efikém, szerintem Ö csak egy egyszeri kis mezei opportunista volt. Nem volt egyedül. Osztályfönököm, Ada-Winter Péter egy gyáros kisfia volt, aki ugyan utálta baráti körben a kommunistákat, mert ugye államositották a gyárat, de attól Ö még vidáman volt munkásőr, és úgy akart jó ponokat szerezni magának, hogy engem szégyenitett és alázott meg nap-mint-nap, négy éven keresztűl. Különben onnan tudtam, hogy valóban változás lesz, hogy 1989-ben felhivtam telefonon, és akkor azt mondta, hogy "én mindig nagyon becsültem az édesapját". Aztán gyanakodva megkérdezte, hogy minek köszönheti a szerencsét a váratlan telefonomnak. Mondtam, hogy csak le-akartam ellenörizni a változásokról szóló hireket. Merthogy Ö olyan volt, mint a széllel forgó kakas a tetön. Azt hiszem nem értékelte öszinteségemet. Pech.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 27)

Ö olyan volt, mint a széllel forgó kakas a tetön. 




Rozsdas? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 27)

csocsike írta:


> Ö olyan volt, mint a széllel forgó kakas a tetön.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lehet, hogy csak festette magát :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 28)

A festektol es a rozsdatol kukorekol , mert nem volt horganyozva es miniumozva sem :shock:


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Június 29)

Judith írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Kedves Judith!

Édesapádat és Téged nagyon bántottak e hazában. De soha ne feledd: nem a HAZA bántott! Nem az én nagyszüleim, szüleim bántottak, nem is beszélve rólam, aki akkor még nem is éltem. A mindnyájunkon uralkodó GONOSZ HATALOM bántott. Örök dicsőség Édesapádnak! Míg magyar él e földtekén, neve nem feledtethetik! Ott a helye az aradi vértanúk neve mellett, akik mellé kevés név méltó.

De gondold meg, APÁDnak Leánya! E hazában a pénz, a politikai karrier éppen azok kezében van, akik Édesapádat a bitó alá akarták küldeni. Bár ritkásan személyesen ők (mivel már közülük többen nem élnek), de leszármazottaik uralják ma egész Magyarországot. A puccsal hatalomra került - bunkó, ordenáré műveletlensége miatt szégyelleni való /ún. "bohóc"/ - miniszterelnök is közibük való. Nemcsak a neje révén (őnaccsága - försztlédisége - származását most ne is piszkáljuk: oly undorító), hanem személyes múltja miatt is. Aki pedig nem egy "vérvonal" velük (s itt kódoltan sem a zsidó származásra akarok utalni, hanem - és kizárólag!!! - a mocskos, gyilkos kommunista múltra), az "halott" ember e hazában. Legyen az író, költő, festő, építész, tudós - kőfaragó vagy balettáncos. Legyen az akár magyar zsidó. Egál.

Emberek! Akik itt éltetek pl. a 70-es, 80-as években! Ugye, tudjátok, mit jelentett akkoriban egy városi KISZ-titkár? No hát: ez volt a Magyar Köztársaság Miniszterelnöke. Ugye, sejtitek, honnan van a vagyona? Ugye, sejtitek, mennyit ér a becsülete? Uramfia: az adott becsület szava?! Ezen "szó" ér-e annyit, mint pl. Horthyé vagy gr. Telekié...?!

Ugye, Te is tudod, miről beszélek, APÁdnak Leánya?!

Üdv: a Zászlós.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 29)

A nok altípusai, a számítástechnikus férfiak szerint

Internet no:
Fizetned kell, hogy hozzáférjél.

Szerver no:
Mindig foglalt, amikor szükséged van rá.

Vírus no:
Észre sem veszed, és beköltözött a lakásodba, mindent kisajátít.

PowerPoint no:
Arra jó, hogy bemutasd másoknak, de önmagában nem érték.

Excel no:
Azt mondják, hogy mindenfélére jó, de te csak az alapmuveletekre használod.

Word no:
Mindig van egy meglepetése számodra és nincs olyan ember világon, aki
megértené.

USB port no:
Büszkén mondogatja magáról, hogy minden beledugható.

Backup no:
Azt hiszed róla, hogy minden ott van amire vészhelyzetben szükséged lehet,
de a valóságban messze nem tud annyit nyújtani.

Scandisk no:
Tudjuk, hogy hasznos, és csak segíteni akar, de valójában senki sem tudja,
hogy mit csinál.

Képernyovédo no:
Semmire sem jó, de szórakoztat.

Kábel no:
Csak akkor jó, ha valami be van dugva.

Infravörös no:
Érintkezés nélkül akarja a kapcsolatot fenntartani.

Képernyo no:
Mindent megmutat neked, de o semmit sem lát beloled.

Billentyuzet no:
Minden funkcióhoz más-más parancs/parancs kombináció szükséges, de
kitanulható, és többnyire jól muködik.

Modem no:
Jó kapcsolatteremto, de elobb-utóbb megszakad a kapcsolat.

RAM no:
Amint megszakad a kapcsolat, azonnal mindent elfelejt.

Merevlemez no:
Mindenre mindig emlékszik.

Egér no:
Csak akkor muködik, ha lökdösöd.

Multimédia no:
Tole minden szép, de amikor kikapcsolod, visszatér a totál unalom.

Felhasználó no:
Semmit sem csinál jól, és állandóan kérdéseket tesz fel és meg akarja
érteni
a dolgot.

Windows no:
Tudod, hogy teli van hibákkal, de nem tudsz nélküle élni.

E-mail no:
A hülyeségeivel mindenkinél megfordul, a fontos dolgokat meg nem közli.

Számítógép no:
Az elozoek tökéletlen kombinációja, mely minél többet dolgozol vele, annál
nagyobb lelki károkat okoz benned.


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Június 29)

Menjél, Tekegyelmed, a jó fenébe, Csocska!

Lehet, hogy Tenéked semmi sem szent, lehet, hogy elvi hozzáállásod pl. a nők szapulása, de itt most többről van szó. A Te bajod, ha nem érted (illetve: szándékosan nem akarod érteni).

Javallom: hülyéskedjen Tekegyelmed máskor! Hallottál-e már arról, hogy vannak esetleg nem-röhögni való esetek is?! Ilyenek pl. a körömletépéses esetek... Vagy ilyesmi pl. az ártatlan gyermekek elgázosításának esete is. Vicces? S ha igen: e kettő közül pontosan melyik a vicces?! Az tán: ha letépett körmű gyermek-NŐket gázosítanak el?!

Juszt is: "Éljen a magyar Szabadság, éljen a Haza!".

Üdv: A Zászlós.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 29)

Amargi, a sors fintora, hogy bár neked teljesen igazad van, de ezeknek a lajtoroknak legalább van "lelkiismeretfurdalásuk", ami azt is jelenti, hogy legalábbis szüleimmel szemben igyekeznek jóvá tenni múltbéli "vétkeiket". Az Orbán kormány alatt pl. Apám még az Október 23-iki Operaházi Koncertre sem lett meghivva. 

Viszont mégis csak az a szép ebben a demokráciában, hogy a következő választásnál lehet mást hatalomra tenni. Különben (bár biztos nem vigasztal ez sem) én máshol sem látom jobbnak a politikusokat. (Sajnos)


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Szerintem ezek nem a lelkiismeretük miatt csinálják, hanem próbálják az utódpárti bélyeget lemosni.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

Egyetértek. Ahhoz, hogy Judith édeapját nem hívták meg az operaházi koncertre, ahhoz Orbán Viktornak igazán semmi köze. Legfeljebb annyi, hogy az ő miniszterelnöksége idején történt ez a malőr. De ezen az alapon hibáztatni lehetne minden karambolért is. :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 29)

* Nem az én nagyszüleim, szüleim bántottak, nem is beszélve rólam, aki akkor még nem is éltem. *

Igy vannak ezzel a mai politikusok is hogy nem is eltek akar melyik oldalt nezed.
Kivetel a Pozsgai elvtars azaz ur. [/quote]


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

Ama(r).gi írta:


> Édesapádat és Téged nagyon bántottak e hazában. De soha ne feledd: nem a HAZA bántott! Nem az én nagyszüleim, szüleim bántottak, nem is beszélve rólam, aki akkor még nem is éltem. A mindnyájunkon uralkodó GONOSZ HATALOM bántott. Örök dicsőség Édesapádnak! Míg magyar él e földtekén, neve nem feledtethetik! Ott a helye az aradi vértanúk neve mellett, akik mellé kevés név méltó. ......


 Már bátorkodtam volt felvetni, hogy határoztassék meg végre, mi is az a haza ! Egyikünket bántja, a másikat nem bántja, egyik percben a haza polgára szuronnyal bökdösi fel a haza másik polgárát az auswitzi vonatra, másik percben és más ruhában a haza polgára üti, veri, akasztja a haza másként gondolkodó polgárát, aztán van úgy is, hogy az újszülött polgár, akki még akkor abban az átkosban nem is élt etnikai kisebbségekről formál véleményt, és meg van győződve a maga igazáról. Szóval hát kedves barátom Ama(r).gi, Te igazán minden alkalmat megragadsz e fórum különféle topicjain hogy a fórumról negatív véleményt mondj, de ezexerint nem jártál életedben más fórumokon, mondjuk az Index, az Origo , stb. fórumjain ahol vidáman zsidóznak, vidáman szidják Orbánt, vidáman szidják az SZDSZ-t, az MSZP-t, az MDF-et, mindenki jól értesült, mindenki meg tudja magyarázni a maga által állított hazugságokat. Ja és ők is a haza polgárai. Lehet, - sőt biztos - hogy én egy idealista baromállat vagyok, de úgy gondiolom, hogy akkor beszéljünk hazáról, ha az egy nyelven beszélő, egy kultúrát magáénak valló népesség minden körülmények között egy nézetet vall, egy irányba lép, egymást segíti és örül a másik sikerének, mert tudja, hogy a másik sikere egy kicsit az ő sikere is. Talán ez a haza, melynek híve lehet rendületlenül a magyar, ez a bölcsője és a sírja és nem is akarja, hogy ne így legyen. Egyetlen polgár sem tesz olyan kijelentést , vagy nem cselexik úgy, hogy polgártársa kénytelen legyen saját és családja védelme érdekében elhagyni azt a földet, elő sem fordulhat még gondolatban sem, hogy a haza földjében ásott nyughelyének emlékköveit megrongálják vagy összefirkálva meggyalázzák. És lehetne még nagyon sokáig folytatni a felsorolást, hogy mi mindennek kellene megfelelni ahhoz, hogy a Szózat beteljesüljön. Hogyan várható el bárkitől, hogy hazája híve legyen, ha a hazája tagadta meg, és még a mai napig is megtagadja ?


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Efi!

Te is tudod, hogy a népet /tömeget/ olyan izmusok felé lehet terelni amilyen felé akarják. Például Goebbels, stb. 

Ha a médiát uralók azt akarják, akkor lesz megint Auschwitz, Recsk, Gulag. Az ember alapjából sötét és buta.
Szerinted ha holnap a kopasz barna hajú kövéreket összegyűjtik, akkor a szőke kék szeműek szót emelnének értük? Francokat. Csak legyen luk a seggükön és annyi.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

Épp ezt pedzegetem, hogy a szőkék emeljenek szót kövérekért és ne hagyják elvinni őket. A médiában is igazad van. Legalábbis szerintem. Mert én azt tartom, hogy a politikát valójában a média csinálja. A politikusok a média után feldobott labdák után rohangálnak. Épp itt van a legnagyobb baj. A média nem tehetne elvileg mást, mint a tények száraz közlését. De egy kicsit mindig hozzátesznek. Vagy elhallgatnak. Néha bizonytalanok. Ezért történhet az, hogy fegyvernek látszó tárggyal lőnek agyon valakit. Ezért történhet az, hogy a FIDESz elveszítette a választásokat három és fél éve, mert a Magyar Nemzeten kívül minden média az SZDSZ és az MSZP kezében volt és okádta a tüzet. Baromság azzal foglalkozni, hogy Orbánék loptak-e, hiszen a lkényeg nem ezen van, mindkét oldalon vannak tolvajok, a bűnözőnek nincs pártkötődése, viszont azt, hogy az ország felemelkedését milyen ideológia alapján és mentén szolgálják, az igenis pártokhoz kötődik. Nem véletlen, hogy Pozsgai aki az egykori MSZMP meghatározó alakja volt, ma Orbán mellett áll és mint mondja, harcostársa.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Efi!

Olvasd el David Korten: _" A tőkés társaságok világuralma"_ című könyvet.

Mellesleg vagy szót emelsz mindenért és infarktust kapsz, vagy meghasonlasz önmagaddal. 
Én már azért nem merek szólni, a kutyaszarért, a szemetelésért, stb, mert ha esetleg rosszul szólna vissza valaki,akkor elborulna az agyam.
Pár éve még 4-5 fős zsebes cigányokat is riogattam a városban, most meg....?


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

A tőkés társaságok uralmának vajmi kevés köze van a zsebes cigányokhoz. De mindkét téma üzen valamit. A társadalmi elosztási rendszerben van a hiba. Ha a tőkés társaságok vagyona nem lenne annyi, hogy a tőkéjükkel befolyásolni tudják a társadalmat és ha a zsebes cigány nem kényszerülne rá, hogy zsebeljen, mert tisztességes munkából is megélne, akkor eljönne az aranykor. És már visszalibegtünk Marxhoz, Engelshez, Leninhez. Nem volt az az elmélet rossz, csak rosszúl lett megcsinálva. Akár a világ.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Én dolgozom és nem zsebelek. Láttál már karácsony előtt síró öregasszonyt, akitől azt a pénzt lopták el, amiből az unokáknak akart vásárolni ajándékot? /Újpest, Metro aluljáró./
Semmilyen indok nem lehet, hogy egy embertársamtól lopjak. Raboljanak bankot, csak ahhoz meg gyávák! :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

Miért raboljanak bankot ? Gondolod a bank károsodna ? Egyrészt biztosítása van, másrészt a veszteséget pillanatok alatt kiveszi az ügyfelei zsebéből. Egyáltalán: A politika feladata olyan helyzetet teremteni, hogy ne kelljen lopni. Bizonyos értelemben a globalizáció is ezt a célt szolgálja. A globalizáció egyúttal azt is jelenti, hogy megszünik a pénz, az értékek utalása elektronikus úton történik. Igy nyomon követhető pillanatok alatt, hogy amid van, azt miből szerezted. Tulajdonképpen a globalizáció a kommunista társadalom kapitalizált formája és nem is értem, hogy miért tiltakoznak annyian ellene. Persze a célig rögös az út és sokaknak böki a talpát. :roll:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Te szeretnél élni egy uniformizált globális társadalomban? 
Röviden csak annyit, hogy ha én Izraelbe utazok, akkor nem hamburgert, hanem töltött libanyakat szeretnék enni. 
Sajna, azt látom, hogy ebben a globális egyenszemétben eltűnnek a nemzeti értékek.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

Ez egyáltaklán nem jelenti azt, hogy a globalizáció egyben uniformizálódás is. Szabványokra szükség van. Ha nem lennének, nem lenne lehetséges összekapcsolni egy Intel alaplappal egy Samsung CD írót. De mi szükség van gyártani jó hatásfokú és rossz hatásfokú villanymotort ? Nem egyszerűbb, ha egy kiforrott technológia alapján gyártódik az összes villanymotor, mindenféle házzal és méretben, szabványsor szerint és Csöcsinek nem kell tekercselnie a Pitti ausztrál porszívóját, mert a Kanadában gyártott uniformizált svéd motor pontosan jó hozzá. Ez is a globalizáció. Nem lehet terrorizmus sem, mert a fegyverek gyártása, forgalmazása, fizetése nyomon követhető elektronikusan. A kábítószerpiac letörésére is alkalmas a globalizáció. Vannak uniformisok az igaz. Mindennek van hátránya. Annak is, hogy ugyanaz a nő teszi eléd a hűtőből a sört, amikor a melóból hazaértél. De azért szereted. Vagy nem ?


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Úgy látszik, hogy Te egészen mást értesz globalizáció alatt mint én.
Szerinted nem érdeke a fegyvergyártóknak a terrorizmus? A világ leghatalmasabb üzletága!


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

Ma még igen, mert a pénz feketén áramlik. Érdeke a dolgozóknak is, mert ha a fegyverekre szükség van, akkor vannak munkahelyek, van pénz. A terrorizmus tehát gyakorlatilag egy országot lát el munkával, mert afegyvergyárban keresett pénzen kenyeret, televíziót, ruhát, hamburgert vesznek, tehát van munkája a péknek, a TV gyártónak, a szabónak és a hamburgeresnek. Ők is elköltik a pénzt és munkát adnak másoknak. Persze ha kivesszük a terrorizmust a sorból, ezzel a fegyvergyárakat ism akkor még nem omlik össze a társadalom. Azok akik eddig fegyvert gyártottak, majd varrógépet gyártanak, vagy űrrepülőt. Te miért nem örülnél annak, ha csecsemőkorodban a seggedbe dugnának egy chipet, ami a személyi igazolványod, ami a vízumod egyben, amivel azonosíthatod magad a bankban, és ha eltévedsz és nem adsz hírt magadról, akkor a rokonaid kérésére pillanatok alatt előkerítenek a világ bármely részéről. Ez is a globalizáció.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Efike írta:


> Te miért nem örülnél annak, ha csecsemőkorodban a seggedbe dugnának egy chipet, ami a személyi igazolványod, .



Nem, mert attól fogva bármit megcsinálhatnak veled. 1984 
Kezdesz ijesztő lenni!


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

Mi az a bármi ? Aki csinálná, annak is chip van a valagában. Ha kíváncsi vagyok arra, hogy mennyiért vettél új motorbiciklit, akkor megnézem a számítógépen, és megnézhetem azt is, hogy honnan volt rá lóvéd. De éppúgy Te is leellenőrizheted, hogy mi a francból mentem nyaralni a Bahamákra. Az emberi életnek vannak részei, melyek szigorúan bizalmasak, és vannak részei amelyek nyilvánosak. Csupán arról van szó, hogy a határok kiszélesednek valamilyen irányba. Vegyünk egy példát. Mondjuk az afgánok Európába tartanak a zsebükben ópiummal. A határátkelőhelyeken, az autóbuszokon, a bank kapujában a beléptetőrendszernél be lehet állítani, hogy minden afgánt jelöljön ki. A rendfenntartók vagy bűnüldözők pillanatok alatt nyomon vannak. Ha kiveszik a pasiból a chipet, akkor a hiánya okoz galibát. Ha valaki eltűnik ( és abból kioperálják a chipet és beteszik másba) az is rögtön kiderül, mert az eltüntet keresik és máris kiderül, hogy nem ugyanaz. Persze, hogy félelmetes vagyok. Most keztem bele a világ teljes átépítésébe és lesznek döccenők. Kösd be magad.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Ok! A te hátsó feledbe majd beépítek egy Asus alaplapot, erről biztosan fel fognak ismerni! :twisted: 
Csak egy bökkenő van, és ezt nem gonoszságból kérdem..., mi lett volna azokkal a zsidókkal, akiket bújtattak, ha lett volna a seggükben egy ilyen chip? Hogy bújtak volna el? 
Ne igyál többet, mert megárt! :111:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 29)

A program feltételezi, hogy nincs etnikai vagy felekezeti megkülönböztetés, nincs háború. A globalizáció feltétele, hogy a világ minden állama egy húron pendüljön.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

Falanszter?


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 29)

"_E régi eszmék többé nincsenek.
Nem kisszerű volt-é a hon fogalma?
Előitélet szülte egykor azt,
Szűkkeblüség, versenygés védte meg.
Most már egész föld a széles haza,
Közcél felé társ már most minden ember,
S a csendesen folyó szép rend fölött
Tisztelve áll őrűl a tudomány."_


----------



## Ama(r).gi (2005 Július 1)

Judith írta:


> Amargi, a sors fintora, hogy bár neked teljesen igazad van, de ezeknek a lajtoroknak legalább van "lelkiismeretfurdalásuk", ami azt is jelenti, hogy legalábbis szüleimmel szemben igyekeznek jóvá tenni múltbéli "vétkeiket". Az Orbán kormány alatt pl. Apám még az Október 23-iki Operaházi Koncertre sem lett meghivva.
> 
> Viszont mégis csak az a szép ebben a demokráciában, hogy a következő választásnál lehet mást hatalomra tenni. Különben (bár biztos nem vigasztal ez sem) én máshol sem látom jobbnak a politikusokat. (Sajnos)



Igaz, kedves Judith!

Egy latornak is lehet lelkiismeretfurdalása: de az ilyesmi nem szokványos, mindennapi eset.

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt, talán igaz sem volt: Történt egyszer, hogy a Megfeszítettet éppen az egyik - mellette - megfeszített szidalmazta. "De a másik leintette ezekkel a szavakkal: 'Nem félsz Istentől? Hiszen te is ugyanazt a büntetést szenveded! Mi ugyan jogosan, mert tetteink méltó büntetését vesszük, de ez itt semmi rosszat sem cselekedett.' Aztán így szólt: '..., emlékezz meg rólam, mikor eljössz országodba.' Ő azt felelte neki: 'Bizony mondom neked: még ma velem leszel a paradicsomban!' " (Lk 23,40-43.).
Nagyon fontos, hogy a másiknak NEM mondta: te nem leszel velem...

Könnyű Neki! - Ő Isten volt. Mi csak emberek vagyunk. Nehezen tudunk megbocsátani. Meg aztán és egyébként: bűnbocsánat CSAK a megtérő bűnösnek van... - Alapfeltétel: a bűnöket megbánjuk, lehetőleg jóvá tesszük (pl. lemondunk a köz javára a köztől ellopott vagyonról), soha többé nem folytatjuk. A keresztények ui. - bár /elvileg/ megbocsátóaknak "kellene" lenniük - nem hülyék. A kereszténység nem az idiótizmus szinonímája...

Szóval: bűnbocsánat a nem-bűnbánóknak, a bűnöket szorgalmasan gyakorlóknak nincs. Keresztény szempontból sem. Ez az Isten igéje...

(Sajnálom az Orbán-kormány Édesapád ellen elkövetett vétkét. Sajnálom, hogy a rendszerváltozás óta nem volt magyar kormány, amely méltón megbecsülte volna őt. / Pl. tényleges bűnbánatot gyakorolt volna a szó szoros értelmében - s nemcsak szép szappanoperás, másodorangú színészi játékkal múlatta volna a drága időt./ De ez nem a HAZA "bűne". Hanem a fölötte uralkodó Gonosz Hatalomé. A Haza nem a kormány! - Haza a Magasban... Mi pedig, igaz magyarok, míg élünk, emlékezünk Rá. S hírül adjuk utódainknak is. Ahogy tettük ezt a Kádár-korszakban is. - Mit gondolsz, én honnan tudok róla? A családomtól.)

Üdv: a Zászlós.


----------



## Judith (2005 Július 1)

Látod, Amargi, apám megbocsájtott mindenkinek aki valaha is bántotta Öt. Mégpedig Jézus nevében tette azt, mint jó keresztény és magyar ember. Mert neki az volt a véleménye, hogy egy Magyar Nép és egy Magyarország van, és az összefogás fontosabb minden pártpolitikánál. Nem is lépett be egyetlen pártba sem, és nem vállalt semmilyen politikai poziciót. Szakmáján belül a bünmegelözéssel foglalkozott (lásd Polgárörség és Szomszédok Egymásra Vigyázó Szemek) amiért egy fillér juttatást sem vett fel.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 1)

Ém holnap reggel lelépek, és megyek Hajdúböszörménybe, *Országos Polárör Nap *lesz!  

és persze pár napig akkor már Debrecenben maradok, ha már ott vagyok... :222:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 1)

Karsay István írta:


> Ém holnap reggel lelépek, és megyek Hajdúböszörménybe, *Országos Polárör Nap *lesz!
> 
> és persze pár napig akkor már Debrecenben maradok, ha már ott vagyok... :222:


 Érezd jól magad. Ne feledd el meglátogatni az Óbester borozót a Péterfia utcán :lol:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 1)

Melitta drága múltkor hozott nekem finom whyskit 2 üveggel, az egyiket benyakaltam, másikat szombat este vagy vasárnap a csillagfényes Hortobágyon fogom tábortüznél meginni a rokonokkal, mellettünk birkák fognak legelni, és hasonló romantika.

És most az egyszer ezt nagyon komolyan kell venni, mert a rokonok birkapásztorok, és valóban farmon laknak (tanya magyarúl, de a farm szó jobban hangzik), és tényleg lesz pásztortüz! (és birkapörkölt)  

:222: :656: \m/


----------



## pitti (2005 Július 1)

A birkaporkoltot nagyon szeretem! 8)


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 1)

:evil: Ronda zabagép


----------



## pitti (2005 Július 1)

A pacalt is szeretem. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 1)

:evil: Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Brassoi apropecsenye koviubival :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Július 1)

A Brassói és a birkapörkölt nálam is nyerő  ! Ti ketten viszont nem :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Mosmitrongalodazunnepet? :evil: Hess a brassoimtol :evil: Egyel spenotot :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 1)

Szeretem a brassói aprópecsenyét és a birkapörköltöt, de ha a szalántai Rém is szereti, akkor nem is kell. :3: 
Csöcsíííííííííí !!!! Ez még mindig él ? Azt hittem, hogy már befalták a hangyák. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 1)

Azt mondtak undorodnak :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Július 1)

csocsike írta:


> Azt mondtak undorodnak :shock:



Persze, mert elötte pácolni kellett volna! Manapság már a hangyáknak sem mindegy. 8)


----------



## Laci (2005 Július 1)

Juditkám, így folytatod megözvegyülsz :roll: . Persze ez legyen a legnagyobb bajod :twisted: !


----------



## Judit (2005 Július 1)

Én csupán konyhatechnikai oldalról közelítettem meg a problémát! :lol: 
Fiatal vagyok még az özvegyi fátyolhoz, ártatlan gyermekeim sem érdemelnék meg az félárva sorsot! Laci, kegyelmezz! Könyörgök!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 3)

Majd a Lacit jol megrugom csak pickaljon :shock:


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Július 4)

A Pitti nemreg megigerte nekem, hogy csinal birkaporkoltet! Azota is varom!!!! :evil: 
A Pacalt viszont nagyon szeretem  
Meg a koromporkoltet, meg a sult-, fott-, csulkot, meg.....EHES VAGYOK!!!


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

Én most "zabáltam" tele magam vörösboros birkapörköltel, pár napja még legelt a Hortobágyon a birka!

Még most is tele hütö vele..... nyám nyám.....


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Július 4)

Igazan kuldhetnel belole egy harit


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

:222: 

Ha rajtam múlna az egész banda egy jót falatozhatna nálam a kertbe!!!

De majd szép sorban, ahogy jöttök haza látogatni! :23:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Nincs is kerted :evil:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

150 nm elég? :fuck:


----------



## Laci (2005 Július 4)

Ásasd fel vele! Hadd dobja el az agyát ! Párdon ! Csak a helyét :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Karsay István írta:


> 150 nm elég? :fuck:


 :shock: 150 nanométer a hossza ?


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Laci írta:


> Ásasd fel vele! Hadd dobja el az agyát ! Párdon ! Csak a helyét :twisted:


 Inkább gyakorold a saját sírod ásását, mert előbb utóbb úgyis abba lőlek bele uszöggel :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Július 4)

Ha oda lősz ahova nézel,akkor nincs miért félnem :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Hiába vigyorogsz, van csúzlim is meg fúvócsövem szódásüvegből. :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Július 4)

Nagyon egy militarista megszállott vagy :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Na és ! Különben is te vagy mexállott. :evil:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

Jaj, elfelejtetted a magyar mértékegységet? nm = négyzetméter.

De ha körül akarsz nézni a kertemben:

www.superingatlan.fw.hu


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Karsay István írta:


> Jaj, elfelejtetted a magyar mértékegységet? nm = négyzetméter.
> 
> De ha körül akarsz nézni a kertemben:
> 
> www.superingatlan.fw.hu


Miért adod el ? Csömöröd van tőle ? :twisted: Egyébként nem felejtettem el semmit, de az nm az akkor is nanométer. A négyzetméter jele egy kicsi m betű és egy kisebb 2-es (m²)


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

Nönek a gyerekek, és kell két külön hely, veszek egy másik -kisebb házat - és nekik lakást.
De ráérek, nem sügös, igy csak interneten hirdetem, és az se baj, ha pár év múlva viszik csak el, kb 2-3 év mire kell lakás nekik....

De lassú az eladási folyamat..

A négyzetméter jelet hogy csináltad, nekem nincs olyan  
Vagy van? de hol?


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Nekem az angol WindowsXP van feltéve, abban így
START-> All programs -> Accessories -> System tools -> Character Map

A Character Map-ben beírom amit akarok és copy majd itt az editorban paste.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

akkor marad a négyzetméter kiírva, igy könyebb.

Nagyon finom literes házisört szereztem, most tesztelem nagy sikerel, jó izü, nem drága, és üveges tartositoszermentes... igy hamar meg kell inni, föleg ebben a melegben....  :34:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Mindjárt felügyeskedem valahogy az én honlapom könyvtárába és onan kapsz egy cimet, ahol megnézheted.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

:656:


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Ez nem megy István. A hackerek megcsöcsörészték a honlapom bemenetét is. Semmi inputot nem fogad el. :evil: Most kiszállok és emilben elküldöm.


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

Köszi, de komolyan mondod a hackereket?


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 4)

Sajnos igen. De a honlap müxik


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Július 4)

Öszinte részvétem, megjött az emailed, máris átcsemegézem, köszönöm szépen a leveled!


----------



## kandur (2005 Július 9)

8)


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 Szeptember 8)

*Régen kérdeztem meg:
KI KÉR PÍ-VIZET?

Itt buggyant meg az egész....
Most önthetem ki...Nahát!
Mit ittatok?

 *


----------



## Melitta (2005 Szeptember 8)

Ne csodalkozzal rajta ha ilyen sokaig senkit nem kinalgattal a vizeddel hogy megbugyant. :wink: 
Surubben kell erre jarod es kinalgatni........ :lol:


----------



## Karsay István (2005 Szeptember 8)

Egy kis hüs vodták jéghideg Borsodi Viágossal.. :34:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 25)

*Jelenleti Iv*

1 sokan csak ugy elfeledkeztek rolunk itt lehet a sokkolasra is bejelentkezni.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 25)

Én már mekkaptam a sokkjaimat. Nem tudok a Problémáim vannak és a Mondok egy viccet topicokra belépni.:12:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 25)

TUrelem Efike estere minden jo lesz


----------



## donna (2005 November 3)

Sokkot nem kérek, de azt elárulhatnátok, mért kell mindig bejelentkezni? Itt valaki nem akar rám emlékezni!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 3)

donna írta:


> Sokkot nem kérek, de azt elárulhatnátok, mért kell mindig bejelentkezni? Itt valaki nem akar rám emlékezni!



Egyenesen hianyoztal,es mindenki emlekszik Rad! 
utana nezunk mi ehet a gond.


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.
Szembe kerültem a bejelentkezéssel.
Sikerült.


----------



## pitti (2005 November 4)

Sz?nyi Bartalos Mária írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit.
> Szembe kerültem a bejelentkezéssel.
> Sikerült.


Ugyes vagy.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Drágaságaim,
a bejelentkezéskor bepüfölitek a nicknevet, a jelszót és van ott egy kicsi kocka is ami megkérdezi, hogy emlékezzen-e rátok a prog. No azt be kell jelölni. Lesz benne egy kicsi pipa. És ezek után emlékezni fog.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

*Én sem vesztem el!*

A man died and went to heaven. As he stood in front of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates, he saw a huge wall of clocks behind him. 
He asked, What are all those clocks?"
St. Peter answered, "Those are Lie-Clocks. Everyone on Earth has a Lie-Clock. Every time you lie the hands on your clock will move."
"Oh," said the man, "whose clock is that?"
"That's Mother Teresa's. The hands have never moved, indicating that she never told a lie."
"Incredible," said the man. "And whose clock is that one?"
St. Peter responded, "That's Abraham Lincoln's clock.
The hands have moved twice, telling us that Abe told only two lies in his entire life." 
"Where's Bush's clock?" asked the man.
"Bush's clock is in Jesus' office. He's using it as a ceiling fan."


----------



## donna (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> Drágaságaim,
> a bejelentkezéskor bepüfölitek a nicknevet, a jelszót és van ott egy kicsi kocka is ami megkérdezi, hogy emlékezzen-e rátok a prog. No azt be kell jelölni. Lesz benne egy kicsi pipa. És ezek után emlékezni fog.


 
Ennyi eszem nekem is van... . Csak néha feledékeny. Most pl. felismert:00:.

Szerintetek hogy csinálják, hogy amikor az ember olyan helyen parkol, ahol kétórás korlátozás van (de semmiféle parkolóóra vagy ilyesmi, elvben ingyenes a pakolás), képesek követni ki meddig parkol, és osztani a bírságot. Egy kollega azt állítja, ez így van, de én kételkedem... Vajon rendőr vagy hasonszőrű felirogatná a rendszámokat, meg hogy ki pontosan hol mikor és meddig...


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

donna írta:


> Szerintetek hogy csinálják, hogy amikor az ember olyan helyen parkol, ahol kétórás korlátozás van (de semmiféle parkolóóra vagy ilyesmi, elvben ingyenes a pakolás), képesek követni ki meddig parkol, és osztani a bírságot. Egy kollega azt állítja, ez így van, de én kételkedem... Vajon rendőr vagy hasonszőrű felirogatná a rendszámokat, meg hogy ki pontosan hol mikor és meddig...


Műszakilag megvalósítható. Mondjuk a parkolóhely alá be van építve egy kapacitiv érzékelő. Ha az autóddal odaállsz, akkor az érzékelő ezt észleli és elindít egy számlálót. Ha a számláló a beállított intervallumon ( itt 120 min) túlhalad, az túlcsordulás és riasztójelzést vált ki. Ekkor az illetékes portás kinéz az ablakon és felírja a rendszámot. Amennyiben az autóban GPS követő van, akkor az autó mindenképpen azonosítható a portás nélkül is.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> Műszakilag megvalósítható. Mondjuk a parkolóhely alá be van építve egy kapacitiv érzékelő. Ha az autóddal odaállsz, akkor az érzékelő ezt észleli és elindít egy számlálót. Ha a számláló a beállított intervallumon ( itt 120 min) túlhalad, az túlcsordulás és riasztójelzést vált ki. Ekkor az illetékes portás kinéz az ablakon és felírja a rendszámot. Amennyiben az autóban GPS követő van, akkor az autó mindenképpen azonosítható a portás nélkül is.


 
Lassan kész Orwell regény a világunk ...


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Na de miért is ne ? A parkolóhely természetesen pénzbe kerül. Azt karban kell tartani, tisztítani kell, a bevétel a város jövedelmének egy része, ha magasabb a város jövedelme, akkor többet tud fordítani a tömegközlekedés szinvonalára, az utak állapotára, a szociális juttatásokra, stb... Feltéve, ha a város vezetése nem osztogat milliókat egymás között és csak a választások előtt indítja be a látványberuházásokat


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> Na de miért is ne ? A parkolóhely természetesen pénzbe kerül. Azt karban kell tartani, tisztítani kell, a bevétel a város jövedelmének egy része, ha magasabb a város jövedelme, akkor többet tud fordítani a tömegközlekedés szinvonalára, az utak állapotára, a szociális juttatásokra, stb... Feltéve, ha a város vezetése nem osztogat milliókat egymás között és csak a választások előtt indítja be a látványberuházásokat


 
Ez, amit leírtál nagyon jól hangzik.
Sajnos, nem Budapest jellemzése volt 
Itthon rengeteg parkolási probléma van és főleg sok a visszaélés ...


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

No hát az utolsó mondatom pont erre vonatkozik :twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> No hát az utolsó mondatom pont erre vonatkozik :twisted:


 
Nagyon diplomatikusan fogalmaztál abban az uccsó mondatnban


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

ez ugy van canadaba, legalabbis Ontarioban, hogy 1 orat parkolhatsz ingyen, a ticketelo mellehuz a kocsijaval a parkolo auto melle es egy kretaval megjeloli a kereket, a kovetkezo kort mikor teszi 2 es fel ora mulva latja hogy ahol megjelolte a kereken a jel ugy van, igy nem mozdult el a kocsi es mar irja is a tiketet.
Nekem mikor kimentunk nagyon csunya dolognak talaltam hogy
sehol nem lehet megallni delutan 4-6 ig a varosban. A sajat szememmel lattam hogy egy forgalmas utcan a Bloor St-en a mellekutcakban ott all a rendor es 1-2-3 "hiena" akik huzzak el a bedoglott autokat.
pontban 4-kor majd minden utcabol elojonnel a rendorok es futolepesben rohannak a parkolo autokhoz es irjak fel,a sietseg azert van, hogy minnel tobb autot tudjon felirni felora es mar vontatjak i s az autokat.Potom 200 dolcsiert hozhatod ki az autot ahova elhuzattak.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Namost, ha én felfogadok 5 dollárért egy csőlakót, aki nedves szivaccsal letörli a krétanyomot, akkor bukott a mutatvány ! :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Igy igaz, de ez a pali egy kocsival kozlekedik es mire a maga koret megcsinalja az lehet hogy 3-4 oraba is belekerul es belegondosz mennyi penzt csinal.
NEm beszeléve arrol hogy ejjel sem lehet az utcan parkolni 2-4 ugyan igy mukodik a dolog.
Persze akkor nem allnak futolepesben a rendorok meg sok esetben havonta egyszer jar csak a tiketelo de akkor minden auto megkapja a birsagot. 
Egyszoval csak nyereseges lehetnekik es nem veszteseg.
Pl a tuzcsaptol masfel meterrel nem szabad megallni ha veletlen kisit belog az auto ebbe mikor parkolsz az 150 dolcsi es meg lehet hogy pontot is elveszitesz. HA elhuzzak az autot akkor meg +200 dolcsi.Ezzel szemben Bp meg mindig nagyon lezser mindenhol parkolnak ahol csak hely van.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Nálunk leginkább azzal van baj, hogy nincs elég parkolóhely.
Így, ahogyan azt Melitta is észrevételezte, a szerencsétlen autós oda parkol, ahova tud. 

Rendszeresen bosszankodunk, hogy pl. a buszsávot rendszeresen foglalják a különböző autók: postakocsi, pénzszállítók stb. vészvillogóval, mert ugye a boltból valahogy ki kell hozni a pénzt, viszont autófeljáró az nincs, mert minden le van zárva.

Így viszont a forgalom és a dugó egyre nő az utakon.

A másik probléma az az automaták beállítása.

Most, reggel 8-tól este 18,00-ig kell fizetni.
Ha viszont, Te 17,58-kor érkezel, akkor már az automatánál nem tudsz fizetni, mert minimum 55 Ft-ot kell bedobni, viszont 0-24-re van állítva az óra, így nem számláz neked másnak reggel pl. 8-ig. És arra a 2 percre bizony megbüntet az ellenőr - kétezer valamennyi forintra.

Aztán mehetsz be az ügyfélszolgálatra, hogy ... Igazság szerint, ekkor már nem büntethetne, de ... ezért hívjuk őket szürke vagy kék gecinek (Elnézést a kifejezésért! ).

Tudják, hogy bemenni az ügyfélszolgálatra mekkora macera. Szabit kivenni, fél nap üvöltözés, könyörgés, holott mindenki tudja, neked van igazad stb., stb., stb. Szóval, vannak gondok ...

Harmadik lehetőség: Lefizeted a parkolóőrt, ahogyan azt sokan teszik, illetve a rendőrt ... no comment ...


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

LEfizetni..........
NAlunk ez az amit nem lehet. Olyan jol keresnek hogy nem rizikozzak hogy egy 40 dollaros ticketert adjak neki egy 20-ast hogy ne buntesen meg,es kockara tegye a 50-60 ezer dollaros allasat.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> LEfizetni..........
> NAlunk ez az amit nem lehet. Olyan jol keresnek hogy nem rizikozzak hogy egy 40 dollaros ticketert adjak neki egy 20-ast hogy ne buntesen meg,es kockara tegye a 50-60 ezer dollaros allasat.


 
Drága Melitta, sajnos itthon még a régi szelek járnak ...  
Itt bizony még mindig első a kapcsolat, az emberek megvesztegetése.

"Te is a mi kutyánk kölyke vagy!"
"Pénz beszél kutya ugat!"
Szóval, még mindig ez a két legfőbb szabály. Itthon ugyebár nem kersenek olyan jól ... De, gondolom, ezt nem is kell mondanom ...


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Az a baj hogy nálunk nincsenek mefizetve, és ezért korrumpálhatóak.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> Az a baj hogy nálunk nincsenek mefizetve, és ezért korrumpálhatóak.


 
Szerintem, nálunk minimum minden második ember korrumpálható és minden ember korrumpálható valamilyen szinten. Szóval az egész ország egy nagy korrupció 
Lehet, nemsokára országnevet is kell váltanunk: Korrupcióország. 
Pedig, eddig az olaszok vitték a pálmát. Nem szívesen venném át tőlük, de ha így haladunk...


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

hát azért vannak szerencsére kivételek.
Engem még soha nem akartak korrumpálni sajnos, de nem is menten volnA bele.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> hát azért vannak szerencsére kivételek.
> Engem még soha nem akartak korrumpálni sajnos, de nem is menten volnA bele.


 
A Páromat rendszeresen meg akarják vesztegetni.
Különféle technikákat szoktunk itthon kieszelni a visszautasításra


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

igy sosem lesz telek.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Micsoda dolog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*EN MEGVESZTEGETHETO VAGYOK!*

*SZOVAL HA VALAKI AKARJA MAR KULDOM A BANKSZAMLAMAT ,ES CSAK A NAGYSZAMJEGYU CIMLETU BANKOK JOHETNEK CSAK SZAMITASBA!*

*APROPENZZEL NEM FOGLALKOZOK.*


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Haracs


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> igy sosem lesz telek.


 
Ez tény, de legalább a böcsület megmarad...
Illetve, holnap nyerünk a lottón


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> Micsoda dolog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*EN MEGVESZTEGETHETO VAGYOK!*
> 
> *SZOVAL HA VALAKI AKARJA MAR KULDOM A BANKSZAMLAMAT ,ES CSAK A NAGYSZAMJEGYU CIMLETU BANKOK JOHETNEK CSAK SZAMITASBA!*
> 
> *APROPENZZEL NEM FOGLALKOZOK.*


 
Én, bonbont tudok küldeni.
Bár, nem tudom, hogy az hogyan mutat egy bankszámlán ... :shock:


----------



## 1984ow (2005 November 4)

*Mindenki*

Sziasztok Ott és Itt!!
Én nagyon de nagyon új vagyok Nálatok,persze tanulom a gépkezelést is, ezért ha marhaságot csinálok bocsánat és sorry.
Amiről beszéltek az van és sajnos lesz míg az agyakban nem tisztázódnak az agysejtek/bizonyos "emberekben"/ szerintem.Ha valahová sikerült küldenem a véleményemet akkor jó.ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Mielott belemelyedsz ebbe a fejtegetsbe, isten hozott, de itt mindenki viccel es hulyeskedik. Szoval jo szorakozast.


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

szia '84.!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

1984ow írta:


> Sziasztok Ott és Itt!!
> Én nagyon de nagyon új vagyok Nálatok,persze tanulom a gépkezelést is, ezért ha marhaságot csinálok bocsánat és sorry.
> Amiről beszéltek az van és sajnos lesz míg az agyakban nem tisztázódnak az agysejtek/bizonyos "emberekben"/ szerintem.Ha valahová sikerült küldenem a véleményemet akkor jó.ÜDV:1984ow


 
Szia!
Üdvözlünk köreinkben.

Az értekezés ott tart, hogy vajon, hogyan mutatna a bonbon a lavóros bankszámláján.

Ha tudsz, segíííts!

Köszi!
A Főellenőr


----------



## 1984ow (2005 November 4)

*csocsike,forgószél .....*

Hát köszi a üdvözlégyet még fura az oldal mi az beidéz,stb. folyamatossan nem tudok dumálni? illve én vagyok hü...je.je. DE remélem a hangulatot nem cseszem el SŐT nem is akarom.
 Tehát :Megy egy ember az utcán,nagyot köp.Hátulról rászól valaki:
Idefigyeljen,néptárs.jobbantenné,ha a véleményét megtartaná magának.
ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## 1984ow (2005 November 4)

*andika*



andika írta:


> szia '84.!


KÖszi és Neked is


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Ez egy nagy jatszoter, politika es iranyzat mentes.Olvass sokat es szolj hozza


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

1984ow írta:


> Hát köszi a üdvözlégyet még fura az oldal mi az beidéz,stb. folyamatossan nem tudok dumálni? illve én vagyok hü...je.je. DE remélem a hangulatot nem cseszem el SŐT nem is akarom.
> Tehát :Megy egy ember az utcán,nagyot köp.Hátulról rászól valaki:
> Idefigyeljen,néptárs.jobbantenné,ha a véleményét megtartaná magának.
> ÜDV:1984ow


 
Csak nyomd meg nyugodtan azt a "Beidéz" gombot 
Folyamatosan tudsz dumálni.
Meg próbáld ki a Chatet is


----------



## 1984ow (2005 November 4)

Forgoszel írta:


> Csak nyomd meg nyugodtan azt a "Beidéz" gombot
> Folyamatosan tudsz dumálni.
> Meg próbáld ki a Chatet is


Köszi a segítséget talán menni fog. :00:


----------



## 1984ow (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Ez egy nagy jatszoter, politika es iranyzat mentes.Olvass sokat es szolj hozza


Olvass sokat és kapcsold ki a tévét!Éljen a grund.Na végre.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> Micsoda dolog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*EN MEGVESZTEGETHETO VAGYOK!*
> 
> *SZOVAL HA VALAKI AKARJA MAR KULDOM A BANKSZAMLAMAT ,ES CSAK A NAGYSZAMJEGYU CIMLETU BANKOK JOHETNEK CSAK SZAMITASBA!*
> 
> *APROPENZZEL NEM FOGLALKOZOK.*


Szerintem nem vagy tisztában a Bényuszevi Párt alapszabályával. Nem vagy megvesztegethető, hanem mindenki KÖTELES megvesztegetni. Ha nem hagyod magad megvesztegetni és nem várod el a megvesztegetést, akkor méltatlan vagy felelőtlen beosztásod betöltésére és megrendül a beléd vetett bizalmatlanság. Ezzel alkotmánytalan rendünk felborul.
Tekintettel arra, hogy a " Megvesztegethető vagyok" feltételes módú kifejezéssel a kötelező megvesztegetés rendjébe vetett hitet megingattad, azonnali hatállyal jogorvoslati kérelemmel fordulok a Bényuszevi Párt gazságügyi miniszterasszonyához és kérelmezem őrizetbevételed, a hasonló attrocitások megelőzése végett Csöcsike rendőrfőnök úr által. :evil:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Na, már megint rendezkedn kell...
Ez a folytonos anarchia, csúúúcs


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 4)

Jelen!
Csak a fotóm nem jelen meg.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> Szerintem nem vagy tisztában a Bényuszevi Párt alapszabályával. Nem vagy megvesztegethető, hanem mindenki KÖTELES megvesztegetni. Ha nem hagyod magad megvesztegetni és nem várod el a megvesztegetést, akkor méltatlan vagy felelőtlen beosztásod betöltésére és megrendül a beléd vetett bizalmatlanság. Ezzel alkotmánytalan rendünk felborul.
> Tekintettel arra, hogy a " Megvesztegethető vagyok" feltételes módú kifejezéssel a kötelező megvesztegetés rendjébe vetett hitet megingattad, azonnali hatállyal jogorvoslati kérelemmel fordulok a Bényuszevi Párt gazságügyi miniszterasszonyához és kérelmezem őrizetbevételed, a hasonló attrocitások megelőzése végett Csöcsike rendőrfőnök úr által. :evil:


 
a kivizsgalas idelyere teljes bonbon es kave megvonas, persze engem is muszaj megvesztegetni mert kulomben mindent ly-al irok.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> Szerintem nem vagy tisztában a Bényuszevi Párt alapszabályával. Nem vagy megvesztegethető, hanem mindenki KÖTELES megvesztegetni. Ha nem hagyod magad megvesztegetni és nem várod el a megvesztegetést, akkor méltatlan vagy felelőtlen beosztásod betöltésére és megrendül a beléd vetett bizalmatlanság. Ezzel alkotmánytalan rendünk felborul.
> Tekintettel arra, hogy a " Megvesztegethető vagyok" feltételes módú kifejezéssel a kötelező megvesztegetés rendjébe vetett hitet megingattad, azonnali hatállyal jogorvoslati kérelemmel fordulok a Bényuszevi Párt gazságügyi miniszterasszonyához és kérelmezem őrizetbevételed, a hasonló attrocitások megelőzése végett Csöcsike rendőrfőnök úr által. :evil:


 
Na ide vele a moneyt mert ugy megcsaplak benenteket a lavorommal,hogy egy iranyba forogtok a nyelveszkedesetekkel egyutt hogy az csak na.
a feledekenyek kedveert csak emlekeztetni akartam oket ......


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 4)

Forgószél mondta: 
*"Szerintem, nálunk minimum minden második ember korrumpálható és minden ember korrumpálható valamilyen szinten"*

*Ugye, van kivétel? Ez, pedig becses személyem. Igaz, nagyban még nem próbálta senki, kicsiben meg nem játszom. Így aztán nem tudom, hogy korrumpálható vagyok-e. Valószínű, nem is fogom megtudni, mert tudok olyan nagy számjegyet mondani, hogy csak NNA! *


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Teszed le a szalantait


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Sz?nyi Bartalos Mária írta:


> Forgószél mondta:
> *"Szerintem, nálunk minimum minden második ember korrumpálható és minden ember korrumpálható valamilyen szinten"*
> 
> *Ugye, van kivétel? Ez, pedig becses személyem. Igaz, nagyban még nem próbálta senki, kicsiben meg nem játszom. Így aztán nem tudom, hogy korrumpálható vagyok-e. Valószínű, nem is fogom megtudni, mert tudok olyan nagy számjegyet mondani, hogy csak NNA! *


 
Felibol menyit engedsz?


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

HA meg nem szedultetek el, akkor kuldom a behajto fiut a penzert , a bonbonhoz meg ne merjen senki nyulni.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Felibol menyit engedsz?

ha engem kerdeztel *semmit. *


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 4)

Szerintetek nem vagyok regisztrált tag?


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 4)

Minek a feliből - Csöcsike?
Ilyen alku a korrumpálhatóságban nincs.
Vagy fizet, vagy nem téma tovább.


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 4)

Szigorú vagyok.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Sz?nyi Bartalos Mária írta:


> Szerintetek nem vagyok regisztrált tag?


Dehogy nem vagy tag meghozza PI VIZ felelos vagy

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Az Amargi lefokozasat javaslom


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

vegleges nyugallomanyba vonult.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Nem igaz. Nem létezikl, hogy Dulifulinak és Fifikének azonos beosztása legyen. ! A hiba megtalálásáért kérem a sligovicámat. :33:


----------



## 1984ow (2005 November 4)

Nekem még zavaros az egész kilépek,chet és egyebek.Sorry


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> Dehogy nem vagy tag meghozza PI VIZ felelos vagy
> 
> *Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
> *Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
> ...


 
Uppsz, én nem vagyok tag.
Akkor nagyon gyorsan kell kérvényeznem a felvételem a Pártba.
Már 2005-öt írunk, és én ezek szerint, már 2 éve párton kívüli vagyok.
Mivel nem akarom megszegni a főszabályzatot ezért azonnal jelentkezem.
És azt hiszem, az időjárásról megfelelően tudnék gondoskodni ...


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Nagyon helyes. Alapícccs egy Időjárásügyi Minisztériumot és puccsal foglald el a miniszteri bársonyszéket. Csöcsinek és nekem küldj szeszt és minden rendben.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Ahoz meg kell engem vesztegetni, alapszabaly


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 4)

Csupán a fotóm miatt kérdeztem.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Nem értelek Sz.B.Mária, hiszen egyszerű mint a hanyattesés. A Vezérlőpultnál válaszd a logo-t, a Browse gombbal keresd ki a számítógéped megfelelő könyvtárában a fotót, amit akarsz és kész. Előtte azonban olvasd el, hogy a méretkövetelményeket kielégíti-e.Megjegyzés: Az egyedi logó maximális mérete 120 x 120 pixel vagy 195.3 KB (amelyik kisebb) Ha az eredeti kép nagyobb, úgy valamilyen fotoeditor programmal a resize utasítással kicsinyítsd le. Ennyi.


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

én még nagyon uj vagyok és ezek szerint nem párttag, de sikerült feltenni a képemet.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Persze, hogy párttag vagy. Válassz magadnak rangot és ne feledd el a megvesztegetési szeszet Csöcsinek és nekem elküldeni.!!!


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Válaszatok Ti nekem rangot. A páleszt félre raktam.


----------



## Judith (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> Válaszatok Ti nekem rangot. A páleszt félre raktam.



De itt ez nem úgy megy ám! Itt mindenki önkéntesen és önkényesen választ magának sarzsit és nevezi ki magát. Persze elözöleg engem is meg kell vesztegetni. Aztán lehet a társaságot zsarolni tovább.


----------



## pitti (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> Persze, hogy párttag vagy. Válassz magadnak rangot és ne feledd el a megvesztegetési szeszet Csöcsinek és nekem elküldeni.!!!


NANA!!!!:evil: Itten en meg a Laci vagyunk raktarosok! Nem veletlenul! Minden megvesztegetesi szeszet a raktarba kell leadni eloszor es amit mi nem lopunk el a Lacival az megy a miniszteri tarcak tagjainak. Kerem betartani az Alapszalyban lebetonozott megvesztegetesi protokollt!:222:


----------



## Judith (2005 November 4)

Efike, milyen sexis képed van. Napról napra fiatalodsz.


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Az én rangom:
Andika- a nagy titkok tudója és őrzője.
( megne kérdezétek milyeneké majd lesznek és örzöm őket. )
Ez jó?


----------



## dulifuli (2005 November 5)

andika írta:


> Az én rangom:
> Andika- a nagy titkok tudója és őrzője.
> ( megne kérdezétek milyeneké majd lesznek és örzöm őket. )
> Ez jó?


Szerintem remek:222:


----------



## dulifuli (2005 November 5)

Efike írta:


> Nem igaz. Nem létezikl, hogy Dulifulinak és Fifikének azonos beosztása legyen. ! A hiba megtalálásáért kérem a sligovicámat. :33:


 
Efike! Nagyon jol irtad,:NEM IGAZ! 
Tanulj meg olvasni!
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
:222: :34: Vagy ne igyal annyit:777:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 5)

Illetve FiFike: *A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka , almaörzője  és történésze, a múltbeli e-mail ásatások vezetője.*


----------



## Ria** (2005 November 5)

még nyomzok, mit hogyan kell itt használni. Efike Te vagy a nyom egyenlőre


----------



## Efike (2005 November 5)

Most nem nyomok


----------



## Ria** (2005 November 5)

mééé??


----------



## Efike (2005 November 5)

Csak. Te most akarsz ?


----------



## Ria** (2005 November 5)

igen


----------



## Efike (2005 November 5)

Kedves egészségedre


----------



## andika (2005 November 5)

ÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ!!!!!!!


----------



## andika (2005 November 5)

Köszönöm a bizelmat Nektek.
Hurááááááááááá!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

Efike írta:


> Nagyon helyes. Alapícccs egy Időjárásügyi Minisztériumot és puccsal foglald el a miniszteri bársonyszéket. Csöcsinek és nekem küldj szeszt és minden rendben.


 
Nos, akkor azonnali hatállyal felhatalmazom magamat, hogy puccsal elfoglaljam az Időjárásellenügyi Minisztérim bársonyszékét! 

A pálesz megy interfaxon


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

andika írta:


> Az én rangom:
> Andika- a nagy titkok tudója és őrzője.
> ( megne kérdezétek milyeneké majd lesznek és örzöm őket. )
> Ez jó?


 
Nekem tetszik, csak legyen ott az aláírásodban 
Nehogy valaki megpuccsoljon tudatlanul:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 5)

Nem tudja valaki, hogy mik azok a nagy titkok.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

csocsike írta:


> Nem tudja valaki, hogy mik azok a nagy titkok.


 
Egyáltalán, mi az, hogy titok:shock: :?:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 5)

Abba tarjak a tiket. nemtudtad?:111:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

csocsike írta:


> Abba tarjak a tiket. nemtudtad?:111:


 
Nem:shock: 
Egyik ámulatból esem a másikba ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 5)

Ma is tanultal valamit


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

csocsike írta:


> Ma is tanultal valamit


 
Egy jó forgószél holtig tanul


----------



## Efike (2005 November 5)

A tik az héberül = táska, dosszié


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

Efike írta:


> A tik az héberül = táska, dosszié


 
Ez tök jó 
Tényleg mindig tanul az ember valamit.

Én már csak a beresít bárát tudom, mert anno az egészet kívülről be kellett nyalnunk. A vizsgán mindenkitől kikérdezte a tanár ... 

Jah, és mindig figyelmeztetett minket, hogy mi a SZENT nyelvet tanuljuk és nem a pór népét ... no comment ... :???:


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 5)

Üdv néktek...
Melittát keresem.
Küldtem neki - hm...mit is küldtem? ....vagy üzenetet, vagy e-mailt...


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 5)

valaszoltam


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 5)

Még egyszer-kétszer belépek, és még kétszer-háromszor vagy 54-szer kérdezek hülyeségeket, aztán mindent tudni fogok....
Igen, ezt már meglestem, valahogyan arra keveredtem és láttam, hogy híven őrzitek a Benyuszévi Pártban a PÍ_VÍZ "memorandumomat és voksomat". Köszönöm Melitta.


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 5)

Megkapta Melitta, köszönöm...csak a viszontválasz nem ment valamiért...


----------



## andika (2005 November 5)

csocsike írta:


> Nem tudja valaki, hogy mik azok a nagy titkok.


 
Nem, és nem is fogja tudni mert ÉN örzöm Őket.:wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 5)

szoval kitalaltatok mar mik lesztek a partba?


----------



## andika (2005 November 5)

Igen. én a nagy titkok tudója és örzője.
tetszik?
Már örzöm is őket a Csöcsitöl.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 5)

*Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete* 
*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője


----------



## andika (2005 November 5)

Forgoszel írta:


> Nos, akkor azonnali hatállyal felhatalmazom magamat, hogy puccsal elfoglaljam az Időjárásellenügyi Minisztérim bársonyszékét!
> 
> A pálesz megy interfaxon


 
A Forgószelet is beírnád Mellitta kedves, Ő is választott rAngot.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 5)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos


----------



## andika (2005 November 6)

Imádlak.
Köszönjük.
Jóéjt!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 7)

Fontos posztoknal nem lehet csak ugy lemaradni a napi jelenleti ivrol


----------



## andika (2005 November 7)

:656:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Hellóka!*

Jelentem alázattal, hogy ma vagyok végre! Két napig alig tudtam felnézni a minisztériumba és annyi üzenet jött, hogy most ki sem látok az aktahegyek mögül! 

Hihetelen, hogy mennyi papírt és formanyotatványt vagytok képesek termelni.:shock: 

Jobban örültem volna egy-két rekesz bahama-szigeteki nádcukorpárlatnak, vagy néhány doboz mogyiscsokinak


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Ne panaszkodj!
Dolgozz!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Ne panaszkodj!
> Dolgozz!


 
Hogy Te micsoda hajcsár vagy!:shock: 

Lehet, bársonyszéket kellene váltanod: a bényuszevi párt hajcsára bársonyszékébe kellene átülnöd 

Pedig, hogy reménykedtem egy reggeli hosszú teázásban, péksütivel, hosszú-hosszú, már-már maratoni csevelyben ... :12: 

Ki találta ki, hogy a bényuszevi pártban dolgozni is köll????:99: :evil: :?:


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2005 November 10)

Üdv. mindenkinek.
Benéztem, de már megyek is....sok a dolog...


----------



## andika (2005 November 10)

Forgoszel írta:


> Hogy Te micsoda hajcsár vagy!:shock:
> 
> Lehet, bársonyszéket kellene váltanod: a bényuszevi párt hajcsára bársonyszékébe kellene átülnöd
> 
> ...


 
Ugyanezt én is megkaptam az Efikétől!
A meló az meló, nem azért kaptunk bársonyszéket, hogy kávézz rajta.
Dolgozni kell,hacsak nem te vagy aki elvitte a lottó 5-t.:444:


----------



## Pufi (2005 November 12)

*Biztos hogy ezt akartuk?*

*:ugras: Nekem zavaros. Igaz akkor legalabb lehet halaszni. Csocsi vedd elo a kukacod....:ugras: *


----------



## Zsókuci (2005 November 12)

Sziasztok Gyerekek!
Legyen szép hétvégétek!


----------



## andika (2005 November 12)

Szia Zsókuci!
Legyen neked is!
Jó a banda, biztos jó lesz, itthon is+ otthon is!:22:


----------



## Zsókuci (2005 November 12)

Köszi andika 
Most égett le a pogácsám. Mindez a mjuzik miatt 
Brutális


----------



## andika (2005 November 12)

Már hajnalok hajnalán sütöd a pogikat?
Isteni kis asszonyka vagy.!
Kérek, kérek, léccIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
A zenefeltöltés nagyon hosszadalmas, én is ugy csináltam, hogy otthagytam és néha ránéztem.


----------



## pitti (2005 November 12)

Szia Zso!!!!:4:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Szija Zsokuci, ne bujkalj tovabb, vege a haborunak , elmentek a kozakok


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Gyere nyugodtan Zsókuci, a szalántai megeszi a pogácsát akkor is, ha égett. Vagy megetetjük vele .. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Tepsistul


----------



## Pufi (2005 November 12)

*Zsokuci*

Ebben a viharos valtozasban Te vagy a legnagyobb oromom, Szia Isten hozott - ha meg csak en nem lattalak akkor is...:00:


----------



## pitti (2005 November 12)

Pufi írta:


> Ebben a viharos valtozasban Te vagy a legnagyobb oromom, Szia Isten hozott - ha meg csak en nem lattalak akkor is...:00:


Mit udvarolsz? Most monta hogy elegette a pogacsat.


----------



## andika (2005 November 12)

Pont azért kell ilyenkor udvarolni, hogy az feledésbe merüljön!
Jól csinálja!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Ettel te mar egetett pogacsat? nem lehet elfelejteni.


----------



## Laci (2005 November 12)

Szia Zsókuci és Pufi ! Régen láttalak benneteket...
Sajnos nem szeretem az égett pogácsát,bármit is hablatyol a két málészájú.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Tuggyuk, hogy nem szereted, azér fogod megenni :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Onkent, tepsistol


----------



## Laci (2005 November 12)

Ehhez (is) kevesek vagytok,mint hangya makkosán a pattanás:twisted: !


----------



## Judit (2005 November 12)

A hangya milyén?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Hat az izejen


----------



## andika (2005 November 12)

Vagy nevezzük a nevén.
A makkján.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Azert figyelitek, hogy a Laci unalmaban miket figyelget? Efinek ez eszebe sem jutott


----------



## andika (2005 November 13)

A szalontai 007-es.Sutyiban.
Ez az igazi titkos-kém csak mindig lebukik mert ÉG A LÁMPÁJA:


----------



## Pufi (2005 November 13)

*Miert?*

Csocsi, Te mindent tudsz, miert kellett ez a hazassag? :66:


----------



## Judith (2005 November 13)

Pufi írta:


> Csocsi, Te mindent tudsz, miert kellett ez a hazassag? :66:



Tudtommal nem Ö adta öket össze. Miért nem kérded egyenesen az uj házasokat?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 13)

Pufi írta:


> Csocsi, Te mindent tudsz, miert kellett ez a hazassag? :66:


 
Ne keljen ide oda ugralni, igy mindent egy helyen mint egy Malban


----------



## Zsókuci (2005 November 13)

Sziasztok!:23:
Jelentem, jelen! 
Mindannyiotoknak millió pusz.


----------



## Zsókuci (2005 November 13)

csocsike írta:


> Szija Zsokuci, ne bujkalj tovabb, vege a haborunak , elmentek a kozakok


 
Mennyire ismersz Csöcsikém!
A háborút valóban utálom


----------



## Zsókuci (2005 November 13)

pitti írta:


> Szia Zso!!!!:4:


Szia Pittikém 
Szoktál még próbálkozni????
Én igen, az olyan nagyon jóóóóó dolog.
Kerestem a topicot, de sajnos nem találom.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 13)

Csatanak vege , tessek jonni csevegni


----------



## Zsókuci (2005 November 13)

Csöcsikém nekem teccett szólni? 
Most spuriznom kell, mert vendégek jönnek. 
Este jövök.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 13)

Dobald ki a vendegekeket, es gyere, es ne egesd le a sutit


----------



## Gabizita (2005 November 13)

Rajottem megint mennyire be'na vagyok itt a ge'pen . 
De azert vegre sikerult megszolalnom ropke 2 ora kellett hozza


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 13)

Remek ! Orulok hogy sikerult, nekunk is uj minden de probalkozunk....


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 13)

Gabizita írta:


> Rajottem megint mennyire be'na vagyok itt a ge'pen .
> De azert vegre sikerult megszolalnom ropke 2 ora kellett hozza


 
Tudtam en , hogy ugyes kislany vagy


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 16)

Mindenki elment aludni?


----------



## andika (2005 November 16)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## cini (2005 November 24)

csocsike írta:


> Tolem folvehetjuk a Kandurt, de ha hozzapiszkal az *egerem*hez leontom malnaszorpel


 
...talán nem is rólam volt szó... De azért jó, hogy véded a cincogót!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 24)

Mucaj, egy sulycsoportban vagyunk


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 24)

Csillagom írta:


> Úgy hiszi, hogy Ő "kakilta" a spanyolfalat :!:


 
Mindig tanul az ember!
Nem is tudtam, hogy van ilyen magyar mondás :shock:

Én, csak ezt a kettőt ismertem eddig:

Ő szarta Kolumbus tojását
Ő találta fel a spanyolviaszt
Vagy most ezt a kettőt kombináltad??? 

Minden esetre nagyon vicces


----------



## Szami (2005 November 28)

Halihó!

Lehet még jelentkezni a pártba?
Szeretném, ha az Örök vidámság és Mosoly  címet kaphatnám meg.
Tudjátok a mosoly is lehet ádáz! Na jó nem leszek ilyen kegyetlen!
Gyertek csak, gyertek cicuckák a mamához! Ma megyünk egy kört a bűvös járgánnyal, garantálom a legújabb modellel repülünk egy kört.

Ciao!
Szami!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 28)

Persze lehetsz minden ami csak akarsz. 
Ird be az alairasodhoz ! a kervenyedet iktatjak rateszuk a harom xxx-et es a megvesztegetesi belepest az ajtonal kezdheted


----------



## Szami (2005 November 28)

Akkor Tisztelt Hatóság!
Benyújtom a kérvényemet!!!
Kérem elfogadtatni!
Köszi!
Örök vidámság és Mosoly!

Ciao!
Szami!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 28)

Kedves Szami, belepesed alapfeltetele hogy meg kell minket vesztegetni palinkaval es nem dolgozhatsz es csak vezeto poziviot tolthetsz be a munkahelyeden. Pl Brum operator, superintendante meg hasonlok. Titulusod ez elvarasoknak megfelel , kerem az uhjlenyomat mintakat egy kis uveg vizelettel es 3 hatosagi tanuval irodankba eljuttatni sziveskedjek


----------



## miskolci Eva (2005 November 28)

Szami írta:


> Akkor Tisztelt Hatóság!
> Benyújtom a kérvényemet!!!
> Kérem elfogadtatni!
> Köszi!
> ...


\\m/ 

\\m/..elfogadva.
egyetértek.


----------



## miskolci Eva (2005 November 28)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Szami, belepesed alapfeltetele hogy meg kell minket vesztegetni palinkaval es nem dolgozhatsz es csak vezeto poziviot tolthetsz be a munkahelyeden. Pl Brum operator, superintendante meg hasonlok. Titulusod ez elvarasoknak megfelel , kerem az uhjlenyomat mintakat egy kis uveg vizelettel es 3 hatosagi tanuval irodankba eljuttatni sziveskedjek



....a "meg hasonlok" az egy szó nem...???
:23:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 28)

miskolci Eva írta:


> ....a "meg hasonlok" az egy szó nem...???
> :23:


 
Háát, szerintem, az attól függ, hogy hányas kiadású helyesírási szótárt ütöd fel az adott címszónál 

Tudod?: 1-én vagy 1-jén


----------



## Szami (2005 November 28)

Oké!

Küldöm!

Szerintem ez Jó!!! lesz.

Üdv! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 28)

miskolci Eva írta:


> ....a "meg hasonlok" az egy szó nem...???
> :23:


 

Kedves Eva , itt olyanok is elofordulnak akik mondjuk 20 eve eljottek es azota nem irtak egy szot sem magyarul, de van olyan is kozottunk aki itt szuletett. Kerlek nezd el nekunk ,hogy neha ejtunk helyesirasi hibakat. Egyebkent gondolom ertheto amit kozolni szerettem volna , kerlek koncentralj a mondanivalora. Koszonom megertesed .


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 28)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Eva , itt olyanok is elofordulnak akik mondjuk 20 eve eljottek es azota nem irtak egy szot sem magyarul, de van olyan is kozottunk aki itt szuletett. Kerlek nezd el nekunk ,hogy neha ejtunk helyesirasi hibakat. Egyebkent gondolom ertheto amit kozolni szerettem volna , kerlek koncentralj a mondanivalora. Koszonom megertesed .


 
Huh, milyen hivatalos voltál :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 28)

Forgoszel írta:


> Háát, szerintem, az attól függ, hogy hányas kiadású helyesírási szótárt ütöd fel az adott címszónál
> 
> Tudod?: 1-én vagy 1-jén


Esküszöm én meghasonlok, mert a Csöcsi ezt mindig két darabban írja. Szerintem kihagy a keyboardja, patront kellene benne cserélni, vagy Csöcsiben telepet.
Egyébként kedves Tornádó: 1,-én, tehát az elsején az 1 + pont+kötőjel+én, magyarra ferdítve egyedikén. Aki másként írja, az vagy csal, vagy festi magát.


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 1)

Efike!

Hol csavarogsz? 
NAgyon hianyolunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda1949 (2005 December 1)

Tényleg, Efike, hol vagy, merre csavarogsz??


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 2)

Efi, elmenekult a par es verbaj elol es most a spajzban a dunsztosuveg mogott ul es sirdogal es szalicilt szor a fejire


----------



## andika (2005 December 2)

..Ésd attól eláll?


----------



## Efike (2005 December 3)

csocsike írta:


> Efi, elmenekult a par es verbaj elol es most a spajzban a dunsztosuveg mogott ul es sirdogal es szalicilt szor a fejire


Majd jól mexórom én a te fejedet a sörétes puskából. Egyenlőre nem szöktem meg, hanem a nagyfiam jött el meglátogatni, hogy megünnepelje a 30, születésnapját. Mellesleg hozott egy preciziós elektronikus mérleget shock amit vacsora után szétszedett darabokra és az asztalomon hagyott. Majd ha jön négy-öt hónap múlva, akkor összerakja. Vagy nem. Különben meg ne vádaskodj, mert nagyon jól tudod, hogy most van munkám és fáradt vagyok. 
:evil:


----------



## Horváth Magdi (2005 December 3)

*Ma, 2005. december 3. szombat, *

*Mai névnapok:* *Ferenc, Olívia,* 
*Holnapi névnapok: Borbála, Barbara *

*Sok szerencsét, boldogságot, jó egészséget kívánok minden ünnepeltnek!*

*Szeretettel Magdi*


----------



## kata53 (2005 December 3)

Efile!!! a csocsi azt gondolja,hogy kifogás nyafogás. Vedd a péncélod és rajt!!!!!


----------



## Efike (2005 December 3)

Teljesen közömbös, hogy összekaszabolom, vagy sem, mert közönségszavazattal mindig visszajön. Már eddig négy baltám kicsorbult rajta, mégsem tudtam embert faragni belőle :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 3)

Bena gyereknek apja veri a [email protected] is. Gratulalok a fiadfnak a szulinapahoz na meg a szetszedett merleghez. a Faradsag meg korral jar. Kapsz 5 perc haladekot hogy a vegelgyengulesben kimult oszvereddel a hatadon megjelenj a foteren mert a KOJAL ferozo bizonyitvanyt allit ki rolad, es a legyet felszolito modba teszi. Doglegy.


----------



## andika (2005 December 4)

Ez valami ezoterikus dolog lehet a mostani 30 évesekkel, mert a sógorom is tegnap ünnepelte a 30.-T, kapott egy komoly fényképezőt, telobjektívval meg uv szűrővel, meg minden ketyerével, és 20 percen belül szan-széjjel kapta.
Beraktuk egy dobozba neki hogy otthon puzlee-zon vele, ne a szmünk láttára, egy kissebb vagyon volt.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 4)

csocsike írta:


> Bena gyereknek apja veri a [email protected] is. Gratulalok a fiadfnak a szulinapahoz na meg a szetszedett merleghez. a Faradsag meg korral jar. Kapsz 5 perc haladekot hogy a vegelgyengulesben kimult oszvereddel a hatadon megjelenj a foteren mert a KOJAL ferozo bizonyitvanyt allit ki rolad, es a legyet felszolito modba teszi. Doglegy.


Ne emlegesd a KÖJÁL-t, mert megrúglak. Belső lázam van és nem akar kijönni. Begyulladt a fülem, a fogam, a szájpadlásom is gyulladásban van, fáj a torkom, ráadásul az után, hogy kifizettem minden számlámat becsületesen, találtam az ajtón egy vörös felszólítást, hogy rendezzem a tartozásomat a vízművel, vagy leszerelik az órát. Erre lázasan, betegen az asszonnyal a hátamon beültem az autóba, hogy most akkor én felrobbantom a vízművek ügyintézőjét, de az közel 3/4 órás várakozás után közölte, hogy keressem az igazgatót, de az nincs. Holnap reggel megyek ahhoz az Avi nevű balfácánhoz és viszek magammal egy nagy kést és átharapom a torkát a baromnak. Úgy, hogy ne cukkolj, mert ideges vagyok és nem adok kegyelmet.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 4)

Nem kell a kegyelem, aze sosem gondoltam, hogy a woodoo ilyen jol muxik, viszek egy huszast az oregaszonynak, holnapra a labad is eltori es lehet hogy villany sem lesz tobbet. Fogadd oszinte reszvetem*** ugy sem volna kedvem egy nyavajas Efit gyilkolni


----------



## Horváth Magdi (2005 December 5)

Efike írta:


> Ne emlegesd a KÖJÁL-t, mert megrúglak. Belső lázam van és *nem akar kijönni*. Begyulladt a fülem, a fogam, a szájpadlásom is gyulladásban van, fáj a torkom, ráadásul az után, hogy kifizettem minden számlámat becsületesen, találtam az ajtón egy vörös felszólítást, hogy rendezzem a tartozásomat a vízművel, vagy leszerelik az órát. Erre lázasan, betegen az asszonnyal a hátamon beültem az autóba, hogy most akkor én felrobbantom a vízművek ügyintézőjét, de az közel 3/4 órás várakozás után közölte, hogy keressem az igazgatót, de az nincs. Holnap reggel megyek ahhoz az Avi nevű balfácánhoz és viszek magammal egy nagy kést és átharapom a torkát a baromnak. Úgy, hogy ne cukkolj, mert ideges vagyok és nem adok kegyelmet.


 
Eccer nekem is ennyi bajom vót, oszt nekem se jött ki....
Se a láz, se a háziorvos
Aszonta a kurvája, hogy egy náthához ő nem gyün.

Azóta másik háziorvost választottam, és most megest bennem van minden, de a kurva tégyekalácsát,: hát nem richtig szombatra ütütt ki - vagy is - , amikor nem üzemel a háziorvos?!

A lányom emönt a patikába, oszt 300 HUF felárral attak méregdrága hullafelmosószert, mer hogy vasárnap van, s ügyelet.....

Asszem az új ágyunktú kaptam a vírust, mer ajis eromlott, sőt, legelőször az döglött be, oszt evitték a bútorklinikára.
Hijába, no, az ágyaknak fontosabb gyorsan és biztosssan möggyógyúnio, mer különben hova fekszik a beteg embör - a nyavalya essen bele a betegeskedő szimulátorának!


----------



## Judith (2005 December 5)

Magdi, most már csak azt áruld el, hogy mi baja lett az ágyatoknak? Merthogy én ágy doktor is vagyok, hátha tudok a távolból ráolvasni.


----------



## Horváth Magdi (2005 December 5)

Köszi, ráolvashatsz, majd ha hazahozzák a csinálóból, te eljössz hozzánk, ráülsz él olvasol

Most vettük a nyáron a kinyitható nagy kanapét (160 x 200 cm), alig használtuk, még csak nem is ....... hancúroztunk rajta, és elkezdett a varrás, majd a szövet foszlani.
Mivel még jótállásos volt, elvitték a matrac részét, de attól tartok, ezután sem lehet majd rajta ...... hancúrozni, legfeljebb "ráolvasni"

szerüdv. mag.


----------



## orhidea (2005 December 26)

Sziasztok!

Én úgyszoktam csinálni,hogy nem lépek ki csak a kedvencekkel változtatok igy oda lépek vissza ahol előzőnap voltam.


----------



## orhidea (2005 December 26)

Nem tudom merre ment a megjegyzésem,de leirom még egyszer.Nem szoktam kilépni hanem a kedvencekkel változtatok igy oda lépek be másnap ahol abbahagytam.


----------



## orhidea (2005 December 26)

Hoppá! érdekes müvelet.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

Halihoooo....sziasztok !!
Ismet itt vagyok , de nehez eligazodnom ebben az utvesztoben !


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 2)

Na végre ! :ugras::..::23:


----------



## Horváth Magdi (2006 Január 2)

*Egy kiváló (elváló) ágy(nak) látszó kibasózdi*



Horváth Magdi írta:


> Köszi, ráolvashatsz, majd ha hazahozzák a csinálóból, te eljössz hozzánk, ráülsz él olvasol
> 
> Most vettük a nyáron a kinyitható nagy kanapét (160 x 200 cm), alig használtuk, még csak nem is ....... hancúroztunk rajta, és elkezdett a varrás, majd a szövet foszlani.
> Mivel még jótállásos volt, elvitték a matrac részét, de attól tartok, ezután sem lehet majd rajta ...... hancúrozni, legfeljebb "ráolvasni"
> ...


 
Finom mozdulatokkal ráfekszel, magad fölé vonsz egy jó könyvet, és olvasol, mint a kisangyal....
Ha mást is szeretnél, ha eszedbe jutna ilyesmi, akkor mozdulj egy nagyot az ágyon, legurusz a padlóra, és már helyben is vagy. Megfelelő ember a megfelelő helyen megfelelő dolgokat művel......
....ha nincs térd-, csípő-, és gerinbetegséged.......
Mert ellenkező esetben hívhatod az orvost a padlón fekve mozdulatlanul.....


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

Ebben a szituacioban nem az orvostol kernek "segitseget" !


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 5)

Csocsikem a "poziviot" , "uhjlenyomat" szavad bezzeg nem volt gyanus senkinek mert azt hittek igy kell irni kulfoldiul 
Valoban nem ertem , hogy ez komoly vagy vicc volt ! "....a "meg hasonlok" az egy szó nem...???" kerdezte Miskolci Eva . 
Ha meghasonlok akkor az egy szo .Viszont Csocsike azt irta ,hogy meg hasonlok . Itt nem igezett csak peldalodzott tehat 2 szo . Esetleg az "a" betu hianyzott :meg hasonloak ;-)
koszonom figyelmeteket .......hahaha..a topic cime :Szolj hozza


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

No Efikém társra leltél az Évában, mégegy helyesírásmániás!
Vajon Ő sem szereti a LY betűket?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 6)

Ne kekeckedj velem, mert megharaplak :evil:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 6)

draga Efike-Lovag !Nem kekeckedesnek, csak az erdekesseg kedveert...
Megjegyzem osszegyujtottem egy csokorra valot


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 6)

Evanak sok szeretettel


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

:656:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 6)

Szerintem az Efi nem tud helyessen irni. Semit nem ir ugy ahogy en.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

Lehet hogy ez a balya.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 7)

Ne bancsatok lanyok a nyelveszeket ! ;-)


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 7)

FiFike írta:


> Csocsikem a "poziviot" , "uhjlenyomat" szavad bezzeg nem volt gyanus senkinek mert azt hittek igy kell irni kulfoldiul
> Valoban nem ertem , hogy ez komoly vagy vicc volt ! "....a "meg hasonlok" az egy szó nem...???" kerdezte Miskolci Eva .
> Ha meghasonlok akkor az egy szo .Viszont Csocsike azt irta ,hogy meg hasonlok . Itt nem igezett csak peldalodzott tehat 2 szo . Esetleg az "a" betu hianyzott :meg hasonloak ;-)
> koszonom figyelmeteket .......hahaha..a topic cime :Szolj hozza



ez viccc akart lenni...:12:
meghasonlok, és még hasonlókat... meg hasonlók....

üdv. Eva.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 7)

Megegyszer leirom. En 20 eve kint elek. Ebbol tobb mint 10 even keresztul a nevemen kivul semmit nem irtam le. Egy szot sem. Ha ez nektek problema, es nem tudtok igy elfogadni, akkor szoljatok, nem irok tobbet. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ha ti ellenalhatlan vagyat ereztek ahoz, hogy hibaimat javitgassatok, am tegyetek. De ez azt jelenti, hogy az altalam kozolni szandekozott gondolatbol csupan a hibas helyesiras rakodott le. Szoval tovabbi jo szorakozast.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 7)

csocsike írta:


> Megegyszer leirom. En 20 eve kint elek. Ebbol tobb mint 10 even keresztul a nevemen kivul semmit nem irtam le. Egy szot sem. Ha ez nektek problema, es nem tudtok igy elfogadni, akkor szoljatok, nem irok tobbet. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ha ti ellenalhatlan vagyat ereztek ahoz, hogy hibaimat javitgassatok, am tegyetek. De ez azt jelenti, hogy az altalam kozolni szandekozott gondolatbol csupan a hibas helyesiras rakodott le. Szoval tovabbi jo szorakozast.


Ne cizelláld itt a lelked, mert megrúglak :evil: Még két kör és olyan leszel, mint a szalántai. Az is csak olvasni tud, írni nem. :444:


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 7)

csocsike írta:


> Megegyszer leirom. En 20 eve kint elek. Ebbol tobb mint 10 even keresztul a nevemen kivul semmit nem irtam le. Egy szot sem. Ha ez nektek problema, es nem tudtok igy elfogadni, akkor szoljatok, nem irok tobbet. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ha ti ellenalhatlan vagyat ereztek ahoz, hogy hibaimat javitgassatok, am tegyetek. De ez azt jelenti, hogy az altalam kozolni szandekozott gondolatbol csupan a hibas helyesiras rakodott le. Szoval tovabbi jo szorakozast.




Nem hibáztál.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock:

...én játszottam a szavakkal, Nem Neked szólt, vagy inkább dohányozzak!?!?:roll:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 7)

csocsike írta:


> Megegyszer leirom. En 20 eve kint elek. Ebbol tobb mint 10 even keresztul a nevemen kivul semmit nem irtam le. Egy szot sem. Ha ez nektek problema, es nem tudtok igy elfogadni, akkor szoljatok, nem irok tobbet. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ha ti ellenalhatlan vagyat ereztek ahoz, hogy hibaimat javitgassatok, am tegyetek. De ez azt jelenti, hogy az altalam kozolni szandekozott gondolatbol csupan a hibas helyesiras rakodott le. Szoval tovabbi jo szorakozast.


Mindegy csocsike hibával vagy a nélkül. A lényeg a megértésen alapszik. Nem szabad ezért egymást macerálni. Én elfogadom az írásaidat hibával is. Egyébként a férjem testvére kint él Galgariban szegénykémnek alig tudom az írását elolvasni. De a lényeg nem ezen van, hanem a mondani valójában. A jó szándékú ember nem egy levél fogalmazását, és helyes írását nézi, hanem a mondandóját. kata53


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 7)

Szerintem meg jobb lenne, ha nem a tollat forgatnád, hanem a pallost, mert a nagy várakozásban a hetedik paripa döglik ki alólam, a negyedik páncélt hordom, mert az előző három mind berozsdált és a természetes földmozgások miatt át kellett építtetnem a viadal színhelyét is. A számlákat a zab áráról is megküldtem az ügyvédemnek, majd elszámol veled :evil:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Nyugi a Csöcsi olyat nemcsinál,hogy nem jön, annál jobban szeret minket és azt sem hagyná hogy az Efi nyerjen a párbajban!!!!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 8)

Csocsikem ! 
Ez valoban vicc volt es jatek a szavakkal . M.Evaval meg soha nem "beszelgettem" es nagyon orulok , hogy nem sertodott meg ram ! Egyebkent valoban helyesen irtad es erthetoen de hat olyan jo jatszani egymassal (!)...massal is jo lenne.... nem csak a szavakkal ! Amire most Te gondolsz,- azt mar meguntam ! 
Szepseges Hercegem ha most nem nevetsz akkor tetlegesen fogok veled elbibelodni , piszkalni ,bantalmazni , "meg hasonlok":``: Termeszetesen Dulika kulon engedelyevel .

Csumika:23: LoveU4ever


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Csocsikem !
> Ez valoban vicc volt es jatek a szavakkal . M.Evaval meg soha nem "beszelgettem" es nagyon orulok , hogy nem sertodott meg ram ! Egyebkent valoban helyesen irtad es erthetoen de hat olyan jo jatszani egymassal (!)...massal is jo lenne.... nem csak a szavakkal ! Amire most Te gondolsz,- azt mar meguntam !
> Szepseges Hercegem ha most nem nevetsz akkor tetlegesen fogok veled elbibelodni , piszkalni ,bantalmazni , "meg hasonlok":``: Termeszetesen Dulika kulon engedelyevel .
> 
> Csumika:23: LoveU4ever



Küdök Neki telepatikus talpmasszázst a pettyes, v. pepita májára...

csakhogy újból mosolyogjon...


De komolyra forditva a szót úgy "látom", hogy a túlérzékenyek jöttek
össze a canadahun.... 
mindenkinek szép NAPot
2006. Kisboldogasszony havának 8. napján


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 8)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Eva , itt olyanok is elofordulnak akik mondjuk 20 eve eljottek es azota nem irtak egy szot sem magyarul, de van olyan is kozottunk aki itt szuletett. Kerlek nezd el nekunk ,hogy neha ejtunk helyesirasi hibakat. Egyebkent gondolom ertheto amit kozolni szerettem volna , kerlek koncentralj a mondanivalora. Koszonom megertesed .



Csöcsike, elnézést, de én ezt csak most olvasom, megyek visszafelé, pedig Bak-jegyü vagyok, vagy éppen ezért... na mindegy, mint tudjuk, "nincs rossz horoszkóp":12:
Semmi köze a helyesiráshoz, amit irtam.
Ez pur viccc volt.
(én iMAc-en "irok" és van magyar billentyüzetem, úgy hogy a helyesirást több szemszögböl nézem, ha a compjuter elé ülök. Nem ez a lényeg a lényedböl. Egy biztos mindketten túlérzékenyek vagyunk, ezt több irásodból igy élem meg.)


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 8)

andika írta:


> No Efikém társra leltél az Évában, mégegy helyesírásmániás!
> Vajon Ő sem szereti a LY betűket?


Az "Y" az jó.
Egy ismerÖSÖM, azt mondja, hogy akinek ez a betü van a nevében, annak mindig lesz pénze.


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 8)

dulifuli írta:


> Evanak sok szeretettel



ez nagyon teccik.
Nekem az teccet a legjobban, az autó hátSÓ szélvédöjén: "Az ön veséjére is vár valaki."

üdv.
Eva


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 8)

andika írta:


> Lehet hogy ez a balya.




a bálya!!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

Búlya-balya, hogy a bálya,
hervad, mint őszi liget,
ha néha megkritizálják,
hát elkapja az ideg.


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 8)

A magyarságról és a nem összetartásról engedjétek meg, hogy még ehhez hozzászóljak: a magyarokhoz szintén igy viszonyultam - kerültem.
"A szabadságom nagy kincs!" -irja Csillagom

"A kultúrantropológusok a magyar népre a vizsgálatok alapján azt mondták, hogy a magyar néphez tartozó emberekre az egyik legjellemzöbb tulajdonság a szabadság szeretete."
"...úgy találták, hogy a magyar népben ez különösen erös."
"A magyar emberröl elmondható, hogy mint szabad ember részt vett a közösség érdekeinek szolgálatában, ez föleg a régebbi idökben volt jellemzö, de csak olyan mértékben, ami a saját méltóságát nem sértette."
"A szabadságszeretettel, amit a magyarságnál találtak, egy probléma lehet:
hogyha ezt túlzásba viszi az ember, akkor széthúzáshoz vezet." (vÁRADi Tibor)


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 8)

Efike írta:


> Búlya-balya, hogy a bálya,
> hervad, mint őszi liget,
> ha néha megkritizálják,
> hát elkapja az ideg.


...ideg, inkább hIDEG van.
Befagyott a kocsim ajataja.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *csocsike*
_Kedves Eva , itt olyanok is elofordulnak akik mondjuk 20 eve eljottek es azota nem irtak egy szot sem magyarul, de van olyan is kozottunk aki itt szuletett. Kerlek nezd el nekunk ,hogy neha ejtunk helyesirasi hibakat. Egyebkent gondolom ertheto amit kozolni szerettem volna , kerlek koncentralj a mondanivalora. Koszonom megertesed ._

Csöcsike, elnézést, de én ezt csak most olvasom, megyek visszafelé, pedig Bak-jegyü vagyok, vagy éppen ezért... na mindegy, mint tudjuk, "nincs rossz horoszkóp" 
Semmi köze a helyesiráshoz, amit irtam.
Ez pur viccc volt.
(én iMAc-en "irok" és van magyar billentyüzetem, úgy hogy a helyesirást több szemszögböl nézem, ha a compjuter elé ülök. Nem ez a lényeg a lényedböl. Egy biztos mindketten túlérzékenyek vagyunk, ezt több irásodból igy élem meg.)



Kedves Eva. Lehet hogy te viccnek szantad, de bocsas meg balga fejemnek, az hogy a vilaghalo olvasoinak figyelmet felhivjuk masok fogyatekossagara, az nem vicc. Nehezen tudom elkepzelni, hogy hibas soraimat erezve fizikai fajdalmat ereztel es ez kesztetett erre. Megtehetted volna privibe is, hogy folhivod a figyelmemet, de te a nyilvanossagot valasztottad. Vajon miert? Jobb lett a napod azaltal, hogy masnak esetleg kellemetlenseget okoztal? Nem hinnem. Vagy ez az igazi Magyar virtus? Ha mar ertelmessen hozzaszolni nem tudunk akkor legalabb jarassuk le a masikat ? Hogy van ez? Kerlek vilagosits fel , meg is job ha az ember tudja kivel all szemben.En teged soha nem bantottalak , en soha egyetlen irasodat nem kritizaltam, mi kesztetett Teged arra hogy belem koss.Azt ,hogy vicc azt tegyuk felre , mert ez nem az. Lehetett volna , de nem ebben a formaban. Minden esetre, ha a lap cimet megfigyelted, ez a kulfoldi magyarok talakozo helye, ami nem zarja ki az othoniak szerepleset, sot Isten hozta oket. De ne egymas lejaratasaban eljuk ki magunkat. A velemenyem szerint , egy gondolat, nem az ly es a J helyes hasznalatatol nyer ertelmet. Te ,hogy gondolod? Csak , hogy megnyugtassalak , meg Magyar allampolgar sem vagyok. Tehat hazafias inditekok nem befoyasolnak a helyesiras teren. Megkernelek viszont, ha esetleg az elefantot ket tt-vel irnam ,azert mert doglott ,es mult ido, rogton szolj. Faradozasodat elore is koszonom. 


Csocsi a bena.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 8)

*CanadaHun fórumszabályzat* 
Mivel többéves tapasztalat alapján úgy tünik, hogy megoldhatatlan a külföldi magyarok fórumain a pozitív hangvitelü társalgás, írtam egy szabályzatot, amely mától életbe lép. Csak egy újdonság van: a vallásokkal kapcsolatos negativ megjegyzések törlésre kerülnek. Elsöre lehet, hogy szigorúnak tünik, de szeretnék egy olyan fórumot létrehozni, ahova az ember szívesen jár és nem egymás gyalázását olvassa.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A CanadaHun.com fóruma a külföldön élő magyarok fóruma/társalgója. *

*Elsödleges funkciója egymás segítése és a pozitív hangnemű eszmecsere kialakítása.*

*A CanadaHun.com üzemeltetöi, adminisztrátorai, moderátorai nem vállalhatnak felelösséget semmilyen itt postázott üzenetért, médiáért stb. (de mindent megtesznek a CanadaHun "tiszta" müködése érdekében).*

*Minden üzenetért, csatolásért, médiáért stb. az üzenet írója vállalja a kizárólagos és teljes felelösséget (IP cím vagy személyes adatok kiadása azonban kizárólag hatósági megkeresés esetén kerül elbírálásra). Fenntartjuk a jogot, hogy a vitás kérdések tisztázására közöljük egy-egy tag IP címét.*

Törlésre kerülnek a következö típusú hozzászólások:

*Alpári, agresszív és fenyegetö hangnemben íródott hozzászólások. *
*Nyelvhelyesség kritizálása (látogatóink között sokan sohasem, vagy évtizedekkel ezelött jártak csak Magyarországon)*
A szerkesztéssel, a moderálással, a szerkesztökkel vagy a moderátorokkal foglalkozó bejegyzések.
Bárki valós, személyes adatának (pl. név, munkahely, lakhely, beosztás, stb.) engedély nélküli közzététele.
Fórumunkon a vallási hovatartozás mindenkinek magánügye. Törlésre kerül minden ezzel foglalkozó hozzászólás. Lehetöséget adunk azonban minden külföldi magyar vallási szervezet (templomok stb.) publikus eseményeinek közlésére.
Pornográf tartalom, kiskorúak meztelen képei, valamint a jó ízlést sértö képek, szövegek; vallásokkal, kisebbségekkel kapcsolatos megjegyzések; tiltott jelképek, nemzetek nemzeti jelképeinek szidalmazása, gyalázása; kegyeletsértés, gyülöletkeltés, valamint az ilyen témájú weboldalakra mutató linkek.
Ha valaki történelmi személyek, jelenkori közéleti szereplök nevét vagy egyéb, jogokkal védett neveket, elnevezéseket illetéktelenül használ azonosítóként (becenév, nick).
A CanadaHunon való bárminemü nem a külföldi magyarok kultúrájával foglalkozó oldal (termék, szolgáltatás stb.) reklámozása tilos (kivételt képeznek a CanadaHun üzemeltetöi által elhelyezett reklámok).
*Elfogadom hogy a CanadaHun üzemeltetöi a hozzászólásaimat - amennyiben azok a fenti szabályokat sértik - szerkeszthetik, vagy törölhetik.*

*Tudomásul veszem, hogy az alapszabályok megsértése esetén a fórumról való végleges kizárással is büntethetö vagyok.*


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 8)

Meg annyival egeszitenem ki Csocsike hozzaszolasat,hogy 
-sokan egyaltalan nem jartak magyar iskolaba
-vannak akik 50 eve erettsegiztek es nem hasznaltak a magyar nyelvet , most az internettel ismerkednek es kapcsolodnak hozzank.
-masod es harmad generacios gyerekek akiknek egy ilyen portal az egyetlen magyar kapcsolatuk, es rengeteget tanulnak ismerkednek velunk inkabb olvasgatnak mint irnak.
-A celunk,hogy minnel tobb kintelo magyar, baratokat talaljon es ismerkedjen a sok sok temaval amit itt talal, es elobb utobb irni is mernek ha nem veszuk el kedvuket.
-Nagyon sokan vannak akik az elcsatolt teruletekrol irnak.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 8)

*Kedves Melitta és Csöcsike!*

Tökéletesen egyet értek Veletek!
Én, pont azért szeretem ezt a Fórumot, mert itt nincsen anyázás, a másik lenézése, folytonos zrikálások és alapjában véve itt mindeni pozitív.
És örülök annak is, hogy ha éppen nem értünk valamiben egyet, akkor is kulturáltan vitatkozunk egymással és elfogadjuk a másikat, mégha véleménykülönbségünk is van!
Remélem, sikerül megQrizni ezt a szellemiséget ezen a Fórumon!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

:656:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 8)

Koszonjuk.
A jo hangvetelhez a nyugodt es pozitiv tartalomhoz ilyen kivalo tagsag kell mint ami itt osszeverbuvalodott.:656:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

Részemről teljes mértékben egyetértek, de fenntartom magamnak a jogot, hogy a Bolondok Háza rovatban, a Nagytiszteletű Csöcsi úrnak fórumon a Csöcsit úgy és akkor kaszaboljam, amikor csak akarom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Akkor en megruglak


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 8)

Dehát, Nektek van külön Párbaj topicotok, ahol úgy kaszabolhatjátok, vághatjátok, szabdalhatjátok egymást, ahogyan csak nektek tetszik.

Csak aztán, megfelelQen illesszétek össze egymást a végén


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

Nekem van kígyóm, aminek forrasztófű van a szájában, de Csöcsit nem forrassza össze, hanem megmarja. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Forgoszel írta:


> Dehát, Nektek van külön Párbaj topicotok, ahol úgy kaszabolhatjátok, vághatjátok, szabdalhatjátok egymást, ahogyan csak nektek tetszik.
> 
> Csak aztán, megfelelQen illesszétek össze egymást a végén


 
En ha az Efit osszeillesztem az baj lessz. Anatomiabol nagyon gyenge voltam, de szivessen megoperalom Meg senki nem jott vissza panaszkodni


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 8)

Forgoszel írta:


> Dehát, Nektek van külön Párbaj topicotok, ahol úgy kaszabolhatjátok, vághatjátok, szabdalhatjátok egymást, ahogyan csak nektek tetszik.
> 
> Csak aztán, megfelelQen illesszétek össze egymást a végén


Kedves Melitta!Nagyon örülök,hogy igy határoztál,a toleranciát szerintem csak a rossz indulatú ember nem tudja elfogadni.
Szertném én is ,hogy az Ó Hazával a fórum álltal is közelebb kerüljön minden idegen országban élő Magyarjaink. Én igyekszem segíteni ebben.Szertettel:Kata


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Január 12)

csocsike írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *csocsike*
> _Kedves Eva , itt olyanok is elofordulnak akik mondjuk 20 eve eljottek es azota nem irtak egy szot sem magyarul, de van olyan is kozottunk aki itt szuletett. Kerlek nezd el nekunk ,hogy neha ejtunk helyesirasi hibakat. Egyebkent gondolom ertheto amit kozolni szerettem volna , kerlek koncentralj a mondanivalora. Koszonom megertesed ._
> 
> ...



Kedves Csöcsike!
Én ezt nem ragozom tovább.
De itt nem a helyesirásról volt szó.!!!
üdv.
Eva


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Nezd, en nem haragszom, ha felreertettelek akkor elnezest kerek


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 20)

KAKASVIADAL. 
Tarajos vitézek, 
a szemétdombon tyúkot búbolók
kopasztják egymást.
Ádáz lovagok
vásár porondján vadul szembenéznek
és százszor újra összerontanak.
Veres szárny-tolluk törten elpörög,
míg csorük egymás tarajába kap.
Vérük kicsordul - buggyan cseppre csöpp.
Egyik meglassul, nyaka földre kókad,
farka ékei konyulva lelógnak;:-(
tüze lankad, bajnok-ereje fogy,
végül verdeson a porba lerogy...
A gyoztes meg a hátán lovagolva
diadalmát szertekukorikolja.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 30)

*Elvitte az ordog ?*

HALIHOOOO CIMBORAK !
Szeretnek resztvenni egy pasztorOran es nem talalom PASTORALT !!!
Csumikaaa merre jarsz ?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

*Zene*

*Kedves Csöcsike!*

Komoly dologról akarok a nagy nyilvánosság előtt értekezni veled.
Mint minden rendes ember én is szeretem az *alkoholt*, de egyedül nem tudok piálni. Ha nagyon *szépen megkérlek* leinnád magad velem együtt a sárga földig?
De csak *házipálinkával* szolgálhatok, reméllem azt is szereted?
De szeretném elkerülni annak még a halvány csekély látszatát is, hogy én Téged ezzel az akcióval *megvesztegetnélek*, miszerint a felvételem kérném a pártba.:656:
De ha már itt tartunk, szivesen lennék a párt halászati és horgászati biztosa. Lehetnék az? 
A dolgot, tudom jól, a tagságnak is támogatnia kell, ill van még egy-két befolyásos egyén akinek igenlő válaszára nagy szükségem lenne, de már most és itt *megigérhetem*, hogy amennyiben elnyerem e tisztséget, akkor az összes *Melitta* nevü párttag, bárhol, bármikor az ország egész területén ingyen horgászhat, ill minden alkalommal kap kívánsága szerinti *mennyiségben*, az általa meghatározott *Bon-bon*-ból, majd élete végéig és mint olyan ezt a jogot majd az unokái is öröklik.
Reméllem a kérésem a tagságnál is egyhangú elfogadásra kerül.:roll:
Kérlek mint az egyik legfőbb hatalom, támogasd kérésemet.:656:
Az italozás időpontját később egyeztethetjük.
A döntésről is légyszives értesíts.

Üdv néked és házad népének: yorkiki


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Termeszetessen keresedet, megfelelo menyisegu palinka elfogyasztasa utan tamogatom , a Mellitanak beigert bonbon megtgyorsitja az ugymenetet


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

*Csöcsike*

Támogatásodat köszönöm, várom Melitta válaszát is.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Azert csak menj be a vezerlo pultodba es ird a nevedhez az altald valasztott titulust, majd en jol jova hagyom. A palinka csodakra kepes. :111:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

*Bolondok Haza - Benyuszevi*

A pálinka valóban csodákra képes, már a szó puszta kiejtése is.

Köszi: yorkiki:88:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Gratulalok a kinevezesedhez


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

Én is garátulálok párttag!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 30)

yorkiki írta:


> *Kedves Csöcsike!*
> 
> Komoly dologról akarok a nagy nyilvánosság előtt értekezni veled.
> Mint minden rendes ember én is szeretem az *alkoholt*, de egyedül nem tudok piálni. Ha nagyon *szépen megkérlek* leinnád magad velem együtt a sárga földig?
> ...


 
HUha termeszetesen megvesztegetheto vagyok.
A halat nem szeretem, a piat ugyszinten igy atadom a fiuknak, unokam nincs, annyira azert nem vagyok meg oreg.:6: de a bonbonrol nem mondok le,
Ha esetleg a zavarosba akarsz halaszni, abba benne vagyok, majd ha mar piros ho is esik


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

*Bolondok Haza - Benyuszevi*

Mindenkinek nagyon köszönöm.
Melitta megyünk a zavarosba halászni, csak előtte pirosra festjük a havat.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Óvást emelek yorkiki belépése ellen, mert nem tett kísérletet a megvesztegetésemre. A Rendőrfőnök úr részére beszolgáltatott szeszet ezennel azonnal lefoglalom és Pitti alraktárnok úrnak átadom szíves megőrzés végett, amíg az ügyben Judith főhercegasszony, gazságügyi miniszter nem tesz jogi díszlépéseket. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 30)

Yorkiki
beirtalak a pattagok soraba. az elso oldalon megtalalod.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Nem fogadhatom el az óvást, mert az óvási határidő lejárt.:777:


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 30)

yorkiki írta:


> Nem fogadhatom el az óvást, mert az óvási határidő lejárt.:777:


Akkor mi majd jol hozzadvagjuk az agytalat es a foorvos ur meg fog operalni.:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Te mit szosz bele . En mar kaptam rengeteg palinkat es nem adok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Efike írta:


> Óvást emelek yorkiki belépése ellen, mert nem tett kísérletet a megvesztegetésemre. A Rendőrfőnök úr részére beszolgáltatott szeszet ezennel azonnal lefoglalom és Pitti alraktárnok úrnak átadom szíves megőrzés végett, amíg az ügyben Judith főhercegasszony, gazságügyi miniszter nem tesz jogi díszlépéseket. :evil:


 

El a kezekkel a palinkamtol. Kerekbe torlek mangorloval :222:


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 30)

Poshaggyon beled.:-(


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Te sem adtal multkor


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Nem veszekedni, ahol az a pálesz volt, ott van még és küldök, csak az ablakokat kérem kitárni.Fénypost.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Pitti gogorben lakik nincs ablak


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Majd jól a fejire esik. Az is jó :``:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Es ha kilotyog? A szeme folyon , ne a palinka:5:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Veled még számolok, mert bevedelted a páleszt és nem küldtél nekem kóserolni :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Minek. Te multkor is Bethoven koncertre mentel csapolni tole:111:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Ki az a Beethoven ? Én nem ismerem. Azt mondta volna, hogy ismer engem ? :111:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Letagadta, amikor meglatott a Beatricses szerkodban:8:


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 30)

pitti írta:


> Akkor mi majd jol hozzadvagjuk az agytalat es a foorvos ur meg fog operalni.:4:


 
Mi? Tudtommal csak én operálok ezen az osztályon.  Vagy talán egy konkurens keze betette a lábát a rendelőmbe?!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

No, no az én bőrömre megy a játék...


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

Hadjad hadd játszanak, addig se kell kiosztani a nyugtatókat!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Jön majd a kedvesnővér?


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 30)

yorkiki írta:


> Jön majd a kedvesnővér?


Most meg nem mer bevette magat a bonbon raktarba es magara zarta az ajtot belulrol.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Akkor most bármit csinálhatunk....?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 30)

itt vagyok.
miert idaig nem azt csinaltatok amit akartatok?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

í


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 30)

en melyik csoporthoz tartozom ?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 30)

*Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete* 
*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 

az elso oldalon van


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Amikor nincs otthon a macska, cincognak az egerek, tehát szabad a vásár...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Azt nem lehet mert emn kinyomozlak


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Nyomok a homokban, homok a nyomokban, erre köss csomót...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Jozanul?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Mondtam én ilyet? Józanság? mi az?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Köszi Melitta, látom.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Ki pénzét elissza
a munka tartja fönn.
Ezért van, hogy a józanság
öl, butít és nyomorba dönt.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Efi, benned egy költő veszett el, hála istennek jó mélyen


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Ezek az örökbecsű sorok nem az én tollam alól peregtek ki, azért ezeknél jobbat is tudok


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

csak jobbat.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Komolyan mondod, mint egy vakbélgyulladás?????


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Hidd el tud. De majd en eltorom a ceruzajat:ugras:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Legalább egy kis előleget lehetne látni abból a törésből?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Olvasd vegig a nagytiszteletu Csocsi urnak topicot


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Beleolvastam, de nagyon sokáig tartani míg végig olvasnám és annyi türelmem most nincs.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Ha nem hat nem. mi lehet neked az eletben ennel fontossabb.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Valóban, mi lehet ennél fontosabb?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 31)

Pedig megérné,hogyha ráérsz olvasgatni, marha jókat lehet röhögni rajta, mi is azt szoktuk csinálni!
A két lovag nagyon tud!


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 31)

Tényleg nagyon jó! Amit ez a két fazon művel ott egymással... Hát nem semmi az egyszer biztos. Olvasgasd csak szorgalmasan, ha teheted. Sokat fogsz nevetgélni, majd meglátod.

Csősapi! Szami


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 31)

Apránként azért átrágom rajta magam, valóban megéri elolvasni.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 31)

Te csak ne rágcsálj itt engem. Ha éhes vagy, ott a Csocsi. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 31)

Siman elrontom a gyomrod, az Efi viszont jo izu


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 31)

Ti mit gondoltok magatokról, hogy én semmitől sem undorodom....?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 31)

Na most szólj hozzá Csocsi, hogy milyen finnyás ! Pedig utánunk megnyalhatná a 10 újját :5:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 31)

Aha, egyenkent kulon dobozba elkuldjuk neki


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 31)

:ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Az nem er, neki szinesel van:555:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 1)

azert szines hogy meglassa....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Szinvak


----------



## GIGI (2006 Február 1)

yorkiki 
melyik horgaszegyesuletben vagy tag?.. hol horgaszol? mire horgaszol altalaban? ...


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 1)

Nem is tag. Az akváriumból mereget :evil:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

GIGI!
A Dunán horgászom általában, keszegre, márnára, balinra, süllőre.
Különböző tavakon pontyra és amúrra.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

Efike.
Te tudod mi az a horgászat vagy csak hallottad, hogy mondták, hogy látták...


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Ha már itt a zártosztályon vagyunk, újra meg pályáznám az "örök vidámság és mosoly"  címet a pártban.
Melitta "mama" neked egy tálra való Ferrero bonbont ajánlok fel. A fiúknak egy kis igazi magyar Kóser Pálinkát és szerény sütési tudományom által egy nagy-nagy gyümölcstortát. Ebből annak jut, aki elég gyors és ügyes.

Aláírásként egy idézetet varázsolnék majd be. Erre gondoltam:
Segíts, hogy emberárulók szutykáterővel győzze a szív,szép szóval a száj!

Várom becses ittas kollégák engedélyét, meg irgalmas nővérünkét.

Mély tisztelettel! Szami baba


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Támogatlak!Én mit kapok?


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Majd meglátod, csak jussak el odáig egyszer. Garantálom meg fogsz lepődni!

Pussz! Szami


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Én is nagy támogatója vagyok a pálesznak és mivel nagyon szeretem az édességet, így a gyümitortának is. *


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Természetesen a kérésed is támogatom.*


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

:656:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Szami írta:


> Majd meglátod, csak jussak el odáig egyszer. Garantálom meg fogsz lepődni!
> 
> Pussz! Szami


 
Csak vicceltem!!!!!!
Nem akarok meglepődni,ne hozz semmit,csak magadat!!!!Komolyan!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

andika írta:


> Csak vicceltem!!!!!!
> Nem akarok meglepődni,ne hozz semmit,csak magadat!!!!Komolyan!



*Ne hozz semmit, de azért a tortát ne feledd... *


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 1)

yorkiki írta:


> Efike.
> Te tudod mi az a horgászat vagy csak hallottad, hogy mondták, hogy látták...


Volt szerencsém már halat fogni egy tiszai holtágon (azt is én ütöttem agyon :!: ) és horgásztam a Földközi tengerből is, a Kinneret tóból is, a Balatonból is, de soha nem ettem halat, mert még a szagát is utálom. 
Fogni a botot viszont kellemes időtöltés és engem nem esznek a szúnyogok sem. :4:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Bolondokháza*



Efike írta:


> Volt szerencsém már halat fogni egy tiszai holtágon (azt is én ütöttem agyon :!: ) és horgásztam a Földközi tengerből is, a Kinneret tóból is, a Balatonból is, de soha nem ettem halat, mert még a szagát is utálom.
> Fogni a botot viszont kellemes időtöltés és engem nem esznek a szúnyogok sem. :4:



*Való igaz, hogy kellemes időtöltés a horgászat és a szúnyogok engem sem esznek, még mielőtt megkapnám Csöcsi-től, nem azért mert én is büdös vagyok és randa, hanem azért mert én ilyen vagyok gyárilag, nem szeretnek és kész.*


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

Azt sose tudhatod,hogy miért!
A gyárra sok mindent rá lehet fogni!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Azt még sem írhattam, hogy azért mert szép vagyok...*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Irhattad volna , de ugy is lehurrogunk


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Na itt csupa báj és mosoly minden, amint látom. Vagy nem látok? Segítsééééég!!!... :5:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Azért a koszon kívül ragadt rám itt már más is...*


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 1)

Azt nem is gondoltunk hogy itt nem minden ferfiu vilagszep.
ez csak termeszetes hogy minden fiu szep.


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Itt a bolndok házába nem csoda! Talán kleptománia? Mán megint lenyúltad a páleszt mi? Amit felajánlottam. Szép mondhatom.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Szami! Mi az a pálesz????*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

A palinka magyar hangja:..:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Hát nem kersztes ital az biztos! Max a szemeid állnak keresztbe egy idő után.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Keresztesben csak a lovagokat ismerem, no és a Junikumot...*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

S mi van a pokkal? Majd jol a szemedbe nez mint a nyoc szemivel:5:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 1)

...meg a hadjáratokkal?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Utánna néztem a BKV-nál, hadjáratról nem tudnak...*


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Mi az hogy! És utána felfal! Feketeözvegy volt!:555:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Szép kilátások mondhatom.*


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Hihihi!
Örök vidámság és mosoly! Jó kis tréfi volt!:``:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*A Tréfi, ha jól tudom a Hupikék Törpikék-ben szerepel, de már itt is vendégszereplő lett*?


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Még lehet, hogy itt is megfordul inkognitoban.:kaboom:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Légyszives nekem magyarul írni, mi az, hogy inkognitó?????? *


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Tényleg nem tudod? Ezt nem hiszem el!
Nem ilyennek ismerlek, már amit ez a rövid idő eddig engedett. :roll:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Nem láttad a mosolygó arcokat, csalódtam egy kicsit most, hogy csak ennyit néztél ki belőlem.*


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

De hogynem. Bocs!
Nem akartalak megbántani.:..:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Nem bántottál meg, csak viccelődtem.   *


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

O.K. Baby! Akkor rminden Sunshine! ://:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 1)

Szóval tréfálkodsz itt velem?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Csak 1 picit incselkedem.*


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 1)

*Ha elkülditek egyenként dobozba zárva az újjaitokat, hogyan fogtok írni aztán, erre kiváncs lennék, csak nehogy azt mondjátok, hogy "azzal".  *


----------



## Judith (2006 Február 1)

yorkiki írta:


> *Ha elkülditek egyenként dobozba zárva az újjaitokat, hogyan fogtok írni aztán, erre kiváncs lennék, csak nehogy azt mondjátok, hogy "azzal".  *



Az nem fogja öket zavarni, mert akkor meg diktálni fogják bölcsességüket.
Különben légyszives engem is lefizetni, és akkor szivesen támogatom a felvételedet a Bényuszevibe. Eggyel több bolond itt az zárt osztályon mindent megér, nem?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 3)

Figyelem a fejlemenyeket
vicc:
Mi az :A SZUZHARTYAN 7 KICSI LYUK?
-Hofeherke es a 7 torpe !
-Es a szuzhartyan 7 kicsi lyuk , meg egy nagyobb?
-Hofeherke es a 7 torpe+ a kiralyfi !


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 3)

*FIGYELEM FELVETELT HIRDETUNK!*
A BENYUSZEVI part Alraktarnokhelyettes Seged - Segedje meguresedett posztjara keres jelentkezoket. 
Oneletrajz benyujtasa nem szukseges, ugyse olvassa el senki. Jelentkezok a megvesztegetesi palinkat a raktarajto mellett elhelyezett hordoba sziveskedjenek berakni. 
Absztinensek kimeljenek.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 3)

A Laci helyét hirdeted?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 3)

pitti írta:


> *FIGYELEM FELVETELT HIRDETUNK!*
> A BENYUSZEVI part Alraktarnokhelyettes Seged - Segedje meguresedett posztjara keres jelentkezoket.
> Oneletrajz benyujtasa nem szukseges, ugyse olvassa el senki. Jelentkezok a megvesztegetesi palinkat a raktarajto mellett elhelyezett hordoba sziveskedjenek berakni.
> Absztinensek kimeljenek.


 
Elfogyott a piad?


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 3)

andika írta:


> A Laci helyét hirdeted?


Igen. Megsoport a piszok, meg az ures hordot se hozta vissza.:cry:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 3)

Valamelyik nap is itt volt.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 4)

Felirat a BeNyuSzeVi raktar falarol:


> "Szôrös hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög, rátörtek a heregörcsök. Te meg szörcsögj sört vagy fröccsöt, nem lesz soha heregörcsöd!"


Tan Laci ?;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 6)

Efiket keresem............napok ota nyoma veszett :-(


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)

Csak keresed nyugodtan addig sem roszalkodsz:4:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

*A "leghosszabb" magyar mondat, ami visszafelé is ugyanaz: **Kis erek mentén, láp sík ölén, oda van a bánya rabja, jaj Baranyában a vadon élö Kis Pálnét nem keresik. *


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

Ez jó!És még nem is hallottam.
Tudom,tudom:Az ujszülötnek minden vicc új!
akkor is jó!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

Te egy nagy bohom ujszulott vagy :111:


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

Jelen  :656:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

A tobbiek nem jelentek meg a reggeli beontesnel. Mi van itt? Kitort a limbo laz? Nincs valakinek egy kis dugi palesze?


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> Te egy nagy bohom ujszulott vagy :111:


 
Azért annyira nem!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

Rigófüttyös szép napot mindenkinek! Nagy kár, hogy itt Magyarországon nincs ilyen párt...  pedig most lesznek a választások... Tuti, hogy Ti nyernétek! 
Nem jöttem üres kézzel... egyikben Kecskeméti Fütyülős :111:, a másikban 
egy kis édesség...látod? nem látod? Nalátod! Olyan apró, hogy észre sem venni.. :mrgreen: de azért vegyétek és egyétek, van pogácsa is, hogy a ne csak az édesszájúak járjanak jól... igazi! Nem hamuban sült, hanem hamuvá égett 

Szeretnék a párt Szürke eminenciása lenni.. bízom benne befogadtok...
üdv.evajudit röviden Evita


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Rajtam ne múljon!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Én megszavaznám Evajudit felvételét, de a megnevezéssel nem értek egyet,aki ilyen szines egyéniség, az miért akar Szürke eminenciás lenni?
Aztán, mennyi az a páinka, mert kevéssel nem kezdünk és van-e még tartalékba, mert ha jó akkor kérünk még.
Ennyi, amúgy támogatom, no nem kapával.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

evajudit írta:


> Rigófüttyös szép napot mindenkinek! Nagy kár, hogy itt Magyarországon nincs ilyen párt...  pedig most lesznek a választások... Tuti, hogy Ti nyernétek!
> Nem jöttem üres kézzel... egyikben Kecskeméti Fütyülős :111:, a másikban
> egy kis édesség...látod? nem látod? Nalátod! Olyan apró, hogy észre sem venni.. :mrgreen: de azért vegyétek és egyétek, van pogácsa is, hogy a ne csak az édesszájúak járjanak jól... igazi! Nem hamuban sült, hanem hamuvá égett
> 
> ...


 


Isten hozta a kezeidet Evita. A palinkat tedd csak le nalam, mielott a tobbiek megjelennek. Ezek olyanok mint a keselyuk. Foleg a Pitti meg az Efi


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Én itt vagyok, már el akarod orozni a részem?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

Jol van na , te csak egy kis bohom vagy


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Én is, nekem is kell az adagom!
Evita ne izgulj, tagnak tag leszel,már csak aza kérdés mi áron.Pálesz éhség esete forog fenn!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

Yorkiki! A szürke is szín!!! Pálesz van dögivel... van, aki szereti a mézes páinkát? hmm.. naggyon fini... , ha nem siettek megiszom ezt a hordónyit! :mrgreen:

Ki jön velem sörözni? :777:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

Palinkaert sort adok . A tobbieket bemoszerolom a lavorosnal aki nekem adja a palinkajukat:33:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> Isten hozta a kezeidet Evita. A palinkat tedd csak le nalam, mielott a tobbiek megjelennek. Ezek olyanok mint a keselyuk. Foleg a Pitti meg az Efi



Csocsike, Te melyik fajtát szereted? Van cseri is... a jóból soha nem elég...
csak a süteményem..az bezzeg elég!!!


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Én!
Én azt szeretem igazán, már nem is kell a pálesz!


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Evajudit.

A szürkeség nem hozzád való, nekem jó a szilvapálesz is.


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> Palinkaert sort adok . A tobbieket bemoszerolom a lavorosnal aki nekem adja a palinkajukat:33:



Csocsika, képes vagy Sopronig Mászni a sörért?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Andika.
Az én sörömet is megihatod, de csak most, csak itt.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Csöcsi,tied lehet a pálesz adagom,de akkor add nekem a sör adagodat.
Ez már a vég kezdete.Alkesz lettem!Úristen!!!!!!!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

Oké, Yorkiki, de ugye az nem baj, hogy kóser? Itt szabad ilyet is innya, ugyi?

Nagy kő esett le a szívemről (kár, hogy a lábamra , most lesántultam)! Szerencsére a pálinka-készletem kifogyhatatlan, mert én csak a buborékosat szeretem, de csak azt, amire az vagyon írva: Dux, Édes .. :mrgreen:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Jól van, most az egyszer, nem bánom, hogy kóser


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

yorkiki írta:


> Andika.
> Az én sörömet is megihatod, de csak most, csak itt.


 
Olyan jó szived van! Hukk!:111:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

evajudit írta:


> Oké, Yorkiki, de ugye az nem baj, hogy kóser? Itt szabad ilyet is innya, ugyi?
> 
> Nagy kő esett le a szívemről (kár, hogy a lábamra , most lesántultam)! Szerencsére a pálinka-készletem kifogyhatatlan, mert én csak a buborékosat szeretem, de csak azt, amire az vagyon írva: Dux, Édes .. :mrgreen:


 
Te aztán tudsz élni Evita azt szereted ha Dux az édes.Mi is azt szeretjük!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

andika írta:


> Te aztán tudsz élni Evita azt szereted ha Dux az édes.Mi is azt szeretjük!



Tudod, van egy jelszavam: Xar az élet, de bátran lépjünk bele! \\m/


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

DolcEvita.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

evajudit írta:


> Csocsike, Te melyik fajtát szereted? Van cseri is... a jóból soha nem elég...
> csak a süteményem..az bezzeg elég!!!


 


En barack es szilva parti vagyok.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

evajudit írta:


> Tudod, van egy jelszavam: Xar az élet, de bátran lépjünk bele! \\m/


 
Jó kis jelszó,megjegyzem.


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> En barack es szilva parti vagyok.


Akkor lehet nyitni egy új topikot! :mrgreen: Cseriszil néven..  nem fogy a pálinkám! Miért nem isztok? :555:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Szerintem benne vagyunk már rendesen, mondhatnám teljesen


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Én már az elöbb csuklottam ugy besöröztem,jó volt az Amstel a kedvencem.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> Jol van na , te csak egy kis bohom vagy


 
:23:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

yorkiki írta:


> DolcEvita.



ezért: :kaboom: ekkora puszit kapsz tőlem!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

yorkiki írta:


> Szerintem benne vagyunk már rendesen, mondhatnám teljesen



Ezekszerint hozhatom az újabb hordót, mert Ti vagytok benne, nem a pálinka.... :ugras:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

andika írta:


> Jó kis jelszó,megjegyzem.



A napi programom a következő (ajánlom mindenkinek!) amikor ébredek, pisilni megyek, aztán egész nap xarok a világra! :mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

evajudit írta:


> A napi programom a következő (ajánlom mindenkinek!) amikor ébredek, pisilni megyek, aztán egész nap xarok a világra! :mrgreen:


 

Az alkotas orom, hol a sorom?


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

Most elhagylak Benneteket, amíg meghányjátok-vetitek alkalmas vagyok-é a párt tagságára... nem fenyegetés, de VISSZAJÖVÖK!!! (A hányás akár a páinkától is lehet, asse bánom, de takarítónő nem vagyok! Csak Szürke eminenciás! Kéretik nem elfelejteni!) :222:
üdv. Evajudit, röviden Evita :mrgreen:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Ha hányat akkor nem kell a pálesz.


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

yorkiki írta:


> Ha hányat akkor nem kell a pálesz.



Ez jófajta, ettől nem fog fájni a fejed... és a hányást is elfelejtheted... érték a mérték, azt meg tudod! Nemáhogymá a mértékről is én taníccsalak...:98:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Tartózkodással és mértékkel iszunk, tartózkodásunk helye a kocsma, mérték a vödör.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 15)

evajudit írta:


> A napi programom a következő (ajánlom mindenkinek!) amikor ébredek, pisilni megyek, aztán egész nap xarok a világra! :mrgreen:


A xarok az ikes ige. 
Én xarok
Te xarx
Ő xarik ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

csocsike írta:


> Jol van na , te csak egy kis bohom vagy


 
Milyen az a kisböhöm??? :shock:

Egyébként, az új sztárfotód, valami fantasztikusan cukkkki!


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Milyen az a kisböhöm??? :shock:
> 
> Egyébként, az új sztárfotód, valami fantasztikusan cukkkki!


Jaj,te szél olyan értehetetlen vagy adott egy kis böhöm csecsemő aki én vagyok(mert a legnagyobb jóindulattal sem lehet nagynak nevezni engemet)akinek még vannak új viccek,érted már?


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

Efike írta:


> A xarok az ikes ige.
> Én xarok
> Te xarx
> Ő xarik ...



Tudom! Ugyanúgy, mint a trafik... 

:5:


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

andika írta:


> Jaj,te szél olyan értehetetlen vagy adott egy kis böhöm csecsemő aki én vagyok(mert a legnagyobb jóindulattal sem lehet nagynak nevezni engemet)akinek még vannak új viccek,érted már?


 
Abszolúte értem.
A 160 cm-del törpe vagy


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Hát éppen törpe nem,de még gondolom ha rád néztek,rád sem mondták hogy: úristen mekkora benga ez a nő! 
Na szóval a nagy böhömöt egy picit túlzásnak tartottam.
Mi olyan kis helyesek vagyunk ezzel a magassággal.Édi-bédik.:00:


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

*folyt.köv.*



Efike írta:


> A xarok az ikes ige.
> Én xarok
> Te xarx
> Ő xarik ...


 
Mi xarunk
Ti xartok
Ők xarnak 

Csak és kizárólag a teljesség kedvéért:777:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

Hali! + jöttem! Hoztam utánpótlást! Újabb páinka (természetesen több fajta: cseri, barack, szilva, mézes és kóstolóba: körte  ) :111:
Bort is hoztam: fehéret meg vöröset, de akkora a hordó, hogy nem fér rá a topicra, kinn kellett hagynom. De fel a fejjel! Ez itt egy szívó szál: ________
Jut eszembe, az kevés lesz! Rohanok és hozok slaugot! :!:

Addig egyetek egy kis zsíros kenyeret hagymával! :mrgreen:

Mingyá gyüvök! :777:


----------



## Judith (2006 Február 15)

Na, én is itt vagyok egy pár percre, aztán megyek a boszorkánykonyhára mérget keverni azoknak, akik nem hsiznek az aze micsodákban.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

andika írta:


> Hát éppen törpe nem,de még gondolom ha rád néztek,rád sem mondták hogy: úristen mekkora benga ez a nő!
> Na szóval a nagy böhömöt egy picit túlzásnak tartottam.
> Mi olyan kis helyesek vagyunk ezzel a magassággal.Édi-bédik.:00:


 
Na, az Édi-bébéi, Édi-bédi, sokkal jobban hangzik, mint a kis-böhöm


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

Judith írta:


> Na, én is itt vagyok egy pár percre, aztán megyek a boszorkánykonyhára mérget keverni azoknak, akik nem hsiznek az aze micsodákban.


 
Mi lesz a mai kotyvalék?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 15)

Judith szioka !
Aki hisz a "micsodakban" az nem kap kotyvalekot ? Ha tudnam az osszetetelet akkor gyorsan eldontenem , hogy erdemes e hivonek lenni .


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

Oké, én már elvesztettem a fonalat.Mi van?


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

andika írta:


> Oké, én már elvesztettem a fonalat.Mi van?


 
Kérlek, transzformálódj boszorkánnyá, hogy tudd fogni Judith hullámhosszát  :23:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 15)

evajudit írta:


> Tudom! Ugyanúgy, mint a trafik...
> 
> :5:


 Pontosan
Én trafok, te trafsz, ő trafik, mi trafunk, ti traftok, ők trafnak.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 15)

:shock: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJJ!!!:shock:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

dulifuli írta:


> :shock: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJJ!!!:shock:


Mi a baj? Nem hagytak neked semmit ezek a mohó-homo sapiensek? 
Ne aggódj, csak szólj! Mondd, mit kérsz, és előteremtem (akár a főd alól is!)


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 15)

Efike írta:


> Pontosan
> Én trafok, te trafsz, ő trafik, mi trafunk, ti traftok, ők trafnak.


Gratulálok!  én ragzok, te ragzol, ő ragoz... :222:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

Ha megeccer valaki, mongyuk az Efi, cukkolni mer az igeragozassal, es egyebb nyelveszeti problemakkal, akkor megiszom a palinka adagjat, lenyelem a nyugtatoit, sot meg a beonteset is magamba gyurom:8:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 15)

ragozik.


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 16)

Igen Tisztelt Vezetőség!
Kérem, nagy tisztelettel, hogy vegyenek fel BÉNYUSZEVI Pártba, mint Szürke eminenciást.. Tegnap már a Zártosztályon (hol is kezdhetném? ott a helyem! ) rendeztem egy kis elő-bulit... most a vezetőséget invitálnám egy-egy adag (nem kis!) cseresznye, szilva (kóser), barack (természetesen Kecskeméti Fütyülős) és nagyon finom mézes pálinkára.. :34:
Aki a bort szereti, annak sajnos ki kell mennie a szabadba, mert akkorák a hordók, hogy nem férnek be a topicba...
Édességet a kezemből... látod? Nem látod? Na, látod! :mrgreen:
A hamuvá sült pogácsámból meg van bőven! Azt bármikor tudok készíteni...
Induljon a buli! 
Köszönettel evajudit, röviden Evita :..:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

EvaJudit -VIVA EVITA ! reszemrol tamogatom ragyogo "otleteidet" mint a Benyuszevi kincstarnoka 
Legyszives az opcional irjad be alairas : " A BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása " ezt irhatod szinesen is


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Ikedzik


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

andika írta:


> Oké, én már elvesztettem a fonalat.Mi van?


Hinni kell a micsodakban , a tobbi mar megy magatol vagy ontol !


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 16)

FiFike írta:


> EvaJudit -VIVA EVITA ! reszemrol tamogatom ragyogo "otleteidet" mint a Benyuszevi kincstarnoka
> Legyszives az opcional irjad be alairas : " A BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása " ezt irhatod szinesen is


Köszönöm! :656:Fifike... nem kell +várni a vezetőség többi tagjának a beleegyezését? Várok, ám türelemmel... (viszont azonnal rohantam, és elkészítettem az aláírást! :mrgreen: ) Biztos, ami biztos... 

További jó mulatozást! :..:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 16)

Jól kidőlt a társaság...


----------



## Judith (2006 Február 16)

FiFike írta:


> Ikedzik



Mit csinál?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 16)

Duplan ikes ige. Efi uj talalmanya


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

meghasonult es dz lett belole  mint vakarodzik .. hat hogyan lehet ezt tovabb ragozni ?


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 17)

Kedves Judith.

Elnézést, így utólagosan téged is megvesztegetlek, ugyan azt még nem tudom mivel lehet ezt megtennem, de ígérni azt nagyon tudok, olyan szegény még nem voltam. Most már tényleg eggyel több bolond van a zárt?osztályon.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 17)

Valaki megint levette a kilincset :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

A lavoros volt. most kilincsel a bonbon gyarban


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Komoly hovihar van. 90km-es szel-8 fok a szellel egyutt-21. Kivittem a kutyat tojni es folborult a szelben


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 17)

Szegény kutyus! Vagy inkább szegény Csöcsi?

Pussz!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)




----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

Eva-Evita ! Jobb felni mint megijedni ! Igy levedve mar nem tudjak ellopni a titulusodat ;-) Arrol nem beszelve , hogy markas T.V. lettel  
Szeretettel koszontelek


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 18)

FiFike!

Örök hálám üldözni fog... :656: ... bízzál benne, hogy nem ér utól! :mrgreen:

Mindenesetre legyen szép napod! :777:

evajudit, aki olykor Evitának szólíttatja magát, pedig Judit! 

:..:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 18)

evajudit írta:


> FiFike!
> 
> Örök hálám üldözni fog... :656: ... bízzál benne, hogy nem ér utól! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Ráadásul meg még időnként Cecilia is.


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 18)

Yorkiki, ne áruld el a titkaimat! :4: ..., ha én 1x kinyitom a számat, ha én 1x elkezdek beszélni... :mrgreen:

Áldásom rajtatok! :222:

Valaki!!!!! Szokott itt jáccani a Vágtató Halott Kémek? Vagy ez nem az a korcsma? 
:ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 18)

Korcsma? Hol? En is megyek:-D


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 18)

evajudit írta:


> Yorkiki, ne áruld el a titkaimat! :4: ..., ha én 1x kinyitom a számat, ha én 1x elkezdek beszélni... :mrgreen:
> 
> Áldásom rajtatok! :222:
> 
> ...


Amit ketten tudnak az már nme titok.:0:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 18)

evajudit írta:


> Yorkiki, ne áruld el a titkaimat! :4: ..., ha én 1x kinyitom a számat, ha én 1x elkezdek beszélni... :mrgreen:
> 
> Áldásom rajtatok! :222:
> 
> ...


Amúgy meg van jó száj leragasztóm:111:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

EvaJudit 
Salamon Bela ? Aranyos volt ! ;-) 
A Vágtató Halott Kémek elkerulnek minket , azok inkabb a szellemvilagot tanulmanyozzak ! Itt tudjak , hogy : Belepes dijtalan , kilepes bizonytalan 
Yorkiki attol fugg mifele-kifele a szaj leragasztod ? Talalkoztunk mar kellemessel is ...bezony am ! cupp


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 21)

*Bolondok Háza*



FiFike írta:


> EvaJudit
> Salamon Bela ? Aranyos volt ! ;-)
> A Vágtató Halott Kémek elkerulnek minket , azok inkabb a szellemvilagot tanulmanyozzak ! Itt tudjak , hogy : Belepes dijtalan , kilepes bizonytalan
> Yorkiki attol fugg mifele-kifele a szaj leragasztod ? Talalkoztunk mar kellemessel is ...bezony am ! cupp


Zsákvarró tűre gondoltam


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 21)

Te szadista :-(
A zsakvarro tut ugysem talaljuk meg ebben a kazalban ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 21)

Próbáld meg nióbium-samarium mágnessel, az a tűt fogja, de a kazlat nem :lol:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 21)

*BÉnyuszevi*



FiFike írta:


> Te szadista :-(
> A zsakvarro tut ugysem talaljuk meg ebben a kazalban ;-)



Nem is a tűt kell megtalálni, hanem amit be kell vele varrni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 21)

Az munka, itt senki nem dolgozik, aki megis azt hazudja/ ami mellesleg kotelezo / az hazudik, es csak munkahelye van


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 21)

Én is csak bejárok a munkahelyemre kipihenni a fáradalmaimat, amit a sok fórumozás során szerzek be magamnak.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 21)

Nekem is kell olyan


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 21)

*BÉnyuszevi*



csocsike írta:


> Nekem is kell olyan



A naphoz beprotezsállak fűtőnek, jó?


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 25)

Már senki nincs a zártosztályon, csak én?  
Egy, csak egy legény van talpon e vidéken... és az is lány! 

(no, jó, voltam lány)


----------



## griffiths (2006 Február 26)

*Tagfelvételi kérelem
*Alulírott azzal a kéréssel fordulok a *BéNyuSzeVi Párt
*Végrehajtó Bizottságához, Központi Bizottságához,
Választmányához, neaggyisten Kongresszusához,
( nem kívánt törlendő ) hogy tagfelvételi kérelmemet 
támogatni szíveskedjen.
Büntetőjogi felelősségem tudatában az alábbi kijelentéseket
teszem:
1. Semmilyen más pártnak, tömörülésnek tagja nem vagyok.
2. A *BéNyuSzeVi Párt *Alapszabályát, Sz.M.Sz.-ét betartom és
másokkal is betartatom. A jó párttag nem csak ígér, hanem ahol tud,
be is tart.
3. Esküszöm, hogy nem csak én, de még aki csinált, az sem volt normális.
4. A tagdíjat rendszeres időközönként megabájtokban fizetem.

Budapest 2006. 02. 26. Griffiths


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 26)

griffiths írta:


> *Tagfelvételi kérelem*
> Alulírott azzal a kéréssel fordulok a *BéNyuSzeVi Párt*
> Végrehajtó Bizottságához, Központi Bizottságához,
> Választmányához, neaggyisten Kongresszusához,
> ...


Tisztelt Kérelmező
Felülírott tagfelvételi kérelme elutasítattatott.
Indokolás: Mint kérelmező a *BéNyuSzeVi Párt *Alapszabályában foglalt előírásoknak maradéktalanul megfelel, de a kötelező megvesztegetési pálinkát nem rótta le.
Fellebbezési kérelmét és a megvesztegetési pálinkát Pitti alraktárnok-helyettes úrnak kéretik benyújtani, aki által a szesz elosztást nyer.

kmft


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 26)

griffiths írta:


> *Tagfelvételi kérelem*
> Alulírott azzal a kéréssel fordulok a *BéNyuSzeVi Párt*
> Végrehajtó Bizottságához, Központi Bizottságához,
> Választmányához, neaggyisten Kongresszusához,
> ...


Csak gorgesd a hordot a raktar ajtohoz. Mar mindent nekem kell csinalni miota a Laci felmondott. A barna lada fedelet ne emelgesd, abba a csorgokigyo van ha jon a Csocsi palinkat lopni.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 26)

Griffiths irta


> 2. A *BéNyuSzeVi Párt *Alapszabályát, Sz.M.Sz.-ét betartom és
> másokkal is betartatom. A jó párttag nem csak ígér, hanem ahol tud,
> be is tart.
> 3. Esküszöm, hogy nem csak én, de még aki csinált, az sem volt normális.
> 4. A tagdíjat rendszeres időközönként megabájtokban fizetem.


Griffiths !
Reszemrol mar "regen" elfogadottnak tekintheto kerelmed ;-) Ereztem , hogy a magassagos is nekunk teremtett ! Tagdijadat cseppfolyos allapotban a raktar bejaratanal varjuk


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 26)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag 
Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 26)

Melitta írta:


> *Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
> *Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
> *Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke
> *duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
> ...


 

Kihagytatok a szaknévsorból.. :12: , pedig engedélyt kaptam FiFikétől a Szürke eminenciás név viselésére... :12:, akkor most párttag vagyok, vagy nem???? Help! Help! Segíííítséééééég!!!
Valaki mondja meg... különben leállítom a pálinkás hordók gurigatását! Akkor majd jól szomjan hal a társaság!!! Pfuuuuu!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 26)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*


*HA valaki kimaradt reklamaciot elfogadunk *


----------



## andika (2006 Február 26)

Nyugi te kis eminenciás, szerintem csak adminisztrációs hibáról van szó, persze hogy tag vagy!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 27)

A sajtóhuba +bocsátva, vigyáááááááázz! dől a lé... (barack, szilva, cseresznye, körte, természetesen erjedés után..párolva, de nem úgy , mint a zöldborsó..:mrgreen: ) Apropó! A borsóról jut fejembe... Beszerezhetnétek egy nagyobb raktárt, mert a boroshordóim még mindig nem férnek be a topikba! 
:98: Ja, és van még 1 észrevételem! Yorkiki és Griffiths között a helyem! Könyörgöm, legalább az érkezési sörrendet tartsuk beeee! :222::777:
üdv. :..:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 27)

Épphogy tag és már reklamál,nem semmi a csaj!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Fedoneve:Evita -Viva EVITA !;-)


> *Szami-A BENYUSZEVI Párt Örök vidámság és mosoly** (udvari tréfamester) képviselője* :4:
> *Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa
> *Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
> *Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 27)

Hm. Ha már itt sem lehet reklamálni (?) még zártabb osztályra kell kerülnöm.. 

Szerencsére, látom: itt helye van a fenn említett tevékenységemnek... :mrgreen:
:656:
Legyen szép a napunk! :111::222: :777:

:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

Még mindig nem kaptam meg a megvesztegetési pálinkámat :evil:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 27)

Hát akkor én is adminisztrációs hiba áldozata lettem.
De itt a zártosztályon?.... nem kell csodálkozni semmin. Ugye?  :..:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 27)

Efikém!

Küldök Neked jégbe hűtött csodákat! Találsz köztük páleszt is!
Csáó! :..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

Aranyos vagy Szami, hogy küldesz nekem szeszet, de én azért veszekeszek, mert sem Yorkiki, sem Graffiths, sem Évajudit nem vesztegettek meg. Ez nagyon *súlyos* szabálytalanság !!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Engem sem


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

Meg sem érdemled. :evil: Miattad kell csörgőkígyót tartani az almapálinkatartó almáriumban.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Az az Egon nyakkendoje , mi bajod van vele


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 28)

Efike, Csocsike! Így jártatok? Kihagytalak a szaknévsorból? Miért nem voltatok ott a bulin? Még mindig van pálesz! Hordó szám cipelem a piját: cseresznye, szilva, barack, sőt még körte is van... (wisky nincs!!! :twisted: ) Az meg, hogy a borhoz nem jutottatok hozzá, nem az én hibám! Olyan apró a topic, hogy nem fér bele a hordó! Kénytelen vagyok kinn hagyni (még szerencse, hogy az idő olyan, mint a hűtőszekrény ), DE! Slagot szereltem rá, melynek végén csap van. Így akár a csap alá is fekhettek! 
Ha sörileg vagytok kiszáradva, ám legyen. Jutányos áron jutok hozzá, mert Kőbányán születtem, csak nem 3 óra 20 .. 

Édességnek itt vagyok én, mellékelni csak hamuvá sült pogácsát tudok! 
Egy gulyáspartira szívesen invitállak benneteket: Leányfalu, Fecske u 12. Kéretik időben jelezni érkezésteket, hogy alá tudjak fűteni a bográcsnak! :mrgreen:

:34::222: :111: :777:

Ha ez sem elég, akkor olyan leszek, mint a bárányhimlő! :555:

Sziasztok! :..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 28)

Csocsi csomagolj, van ingyen pia :ugras:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 28)

Efike! Látogass el a Zene topicra! Plíííííííz! :mrgreen:

:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 28)

evajudit írta:


> Efike! Látogass el a Zene topicra! Plíííííííz! :mrgreen:
> 
> :..:


Megyek, megyek de közben keresem a Dániával kapcsolatos topicot és a kereső nem találja és roppant mérges vagyok és mindjárt össze-vissza fogom kaszabolni mérgemben a Csocsit.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Efike írta:


> Csocsi csomagolj, van ingyen pia :ugras:


 

Ket hete itt alok talpig borondbe, hova koll menni


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 28)

Előbb a lajtoskocsiért. Kiöntjük a vizet az égő házra és a lajtoskocsival megyünk felszívni evajudit piáját.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Jo hogy mondod , ma 8-ra megyek megnezem mit muveltem , majd tudositok


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 28)

Efike írta:


> Megyek, megyek de közben keresem a Dániával kapcsolatos topicot és a kereső nem találja és roppant mérges vagyok és mindjárt össze-vissza fogom kaszabolni mérgemben a Csocsit.


 
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6999


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 28)

Efike írta:


> ... roppant mérges vagyok és mindjárt össze-vissza fogom kaszabolni mérgemben a Csocsit.



Efike! 
Csak a testemen át! Ezt vedd életveszélyesnek! Velem gyűlik meg a baja, aki bántani merészeli! Kard ki kard! 
:nobeer: ez lesz Veled!!! :555: vagy ez. Választhatsz! :mrgreen:

:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 28)

Te csak ne fenyegess itten engem a testeddel, mert az asszony mindjárt leteszi a vizsgáit Szögedében és visszajön eret festegetni, lesz akkor nemulass :twisted:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Február 28)

Efike írta:


> Te csak ne fenyegess itten engem a testeddel, mert az asszony mindjárt leteszi a vizsgáit Szögedében és visszajön eret festegetni, lesz akkor nemulass :twisted:


Ha-ha-ha, vagyinkább kac-kac-kac. Nem ismer Rád, mert matyó hímzésben is otthon vagyok! :mrgreen:

:..: :34: :222: :777: :111:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 28)

Azért mondasz ilyenekt mert még nem ismered a Juditot, nem semmi asszonyka az!


----------



## griffiths (2006 Február 28)

...namármost ugye. Itt ez a kis jóféle Benyuszevi kisüsti kardigán.
Rendkívül sokoldalú itóka. Tulajdonképpen semmiben nem tér el a rendes kardigántól. Ugyanúgy melegít, csak ezt belül viseli az ember.
Eleinte ódzkodtam a megvesztegetéstől, mert úgy gondoltam, hogy a pálinkát a Jóisten is cseppfolyósnak teremtette, ennélfogva további folyósítást nem igényel. ...de győzött a túlerő
Fogyasszátok egészséggel.
( én semmiféle őrző-védő csörgőkígyóval nem találkoztam)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

( én semmiféle őrző-védő csörgőkígyóval nem találkoztam)

Mert meg nem talkoztal a Pittivel 


Te egy rendes ember vagy, a szivembe loptad magad


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 1)

Meg vagyok vesztegetve :..:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 1)

Griffiths kosziii !! Erdemes volt raklikkolni az uvegre !!!  Jo tett helyebe jot ne varj , itt egy uveg a kanadai , specialis nemesitesbol ..egeszsegedre!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 7)

Pixi nevu apolt egy ovatlan pillanatban az oldal ajton , tavozott . .


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 7)

*hahó valaki*

:7:Sziasztok hol vagytok? Jöttem látogatóba a zártosztályra, de üres a kórterem.......

Vagy a griffiths álltal körbekinált BENYUSZEVI cimkés pia olyan hatással volt rátok, hogy Mellitta kedves nővér átfektetett mindenkit a kijózanitóba...

Majd körbejárom az épületet, és azért is megtalállak beneteket...

Pedig hoztam mindenkinek finomságokat..igy hazaballagok és megetetem a cicámmal és a kutyámmal...


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 7)

Kedves Idgam,


megtalalod az egesz bandat a Gyermekkori Emlekek topikon...ideglenesen atköltöztek(amig Csöcsike ujabb beszamolot ir).


----------



## Murgo (2006 Március 7)

biztosan itt fertotlenitnek


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 7)

Á! ne gondoljátok. Hol is van az a sok finomság?

Csáó! :..:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 7)

Valoban annyi topik van , hogy alig gyozom elolvasni amihez rendszeresen hozzaszolunk :-( 
Szoval ma ki ragja a gittet ? Murgo vallald at legyszives erre a hetre a gitt puhan tartasat . Fuvesz kertben talalkozunk ;-) pussz mindenkinek


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 11)

:7:Bújkáltok előlem?...És a fűvészkertbe hogy találok oda?....:..:


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 11)

:7:


Szami írta:


> Á! ne gondoljátok. Hol is van az a sok finomság?
> 
> Csáó! :..:



Szia Szami...irtam, hogy mivel nem találtam senkit....a sok finomságot megetettem a kutyámmal és a cicámmal.....sajálom...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Beles


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

Vaddisznó törvény: 
Védd a makkodat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Te ne magarazz, vezess.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

Fonover tisztalkodik ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Slagozd le azt gyertek. Itt allunk, glancba gatyaba


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 11)

Mar a hajamat szaritom.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 11)

Gepeles kozben Melitta Te nagyon ugyes vagy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Ha a kocsi ablakan kidugod , hamarabb szarad


----------



## andika (2006 Március 11)

Érezzétek nagyon jól magatokat és egymást!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 11)

Majd igyekszunk :..:


----------



## andika (2006 Március 11)

Ez a társaság csak jó bulit hozhat össze,de ott lennék köztetek,de hát fortuna za istennek sem áll mellénk!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 11)

andika írta:


> .....fortuna za istennek sem áll mellénk!



Ennek azért örülök! Kiderült valóban köztünk a helyed, mert egy skizofrén hol is találna szebb otthonra, mint közöttünk. :mrgreen: Megosztod velünk hány éned van? 

:..:


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 11)

...még a gyanú árnyékát is szeretném elhessegetni,
miszerint felépültem. Szellemileg hátrányos helyzetem bizonyítandó,
álljon itt egy szösszenet:


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 11)

...úgy benyakaltan FiFike sörbarackjából, hogy még a hamut is
nukleinsavamplifikációnak mondom


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

evajudit írta:


> Ennek azért örülök! Kiderült valóban köztünk a helyed, mert egy skizofrén hol is találna szebb otthonra, mint közöttünk. :mrgreen: Megosztod velünk hány éned van?
> 
> :..:


 
Mivel a titkok örzője vagyok,nem.


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

Andika!

Azé' nem baj, hogy próbálkoztam? ...  Tudod: a lónak is négy lába van, mégsem lúdtalpas.. sőt, a veréb is madár, nem túlzok! 

:..:


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

Hát persze hogy nem,de nem adunk ki senkit,még magunkat sem!Ez a dolgom itt a pártban!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 12)

griffiths írta:


> ...úgy benyakaltan FiFike sörbarackjából, hogy még a hamut is
> nukleinsavamplifikációnak mondom


 
Eztet a nuklen... izet probaltam kimondani 2-3-4 pohar borocska utan 
Nem tudtam   :222:


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Eztet a nuklen... izet probaltam kimondani 2-3-4 pohar borocska utan
> Nem tudtam   :222:


...hiába, nahhhh.
...a hosszú évek megbízható rutinját semmi sem pótolhatja


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Eztet a nuklen... izet probaltam kimondani 2-3-4 pohar borocska utan
> Nem tudtam   :222:



Dulika! Csak gratulálni tudok!  Nekem - ritka alkalom - még józanul se ment..  Bánatomban elő is kaptam jó kis eper páleszt. :mrgreen: Úgy, már a nuklen nekem is sikerült! :222: hukk...

:..:


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Eztet a nuklen... izet probaltam kimondani 2-3-4 pohar borocska utan
> Nem tudtam   :222:


 Úgy csinálsz, mintha legalábbis azt mondtam volna, hogy
moszkvicsslusszkulcs


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 13)

Szomorúan állapítom meg, hogy beszédhibás vagyok.. a Moszkvicssluszkulcs kimondása nem okozott gondot.. 

:..:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 13)

Akkor gyakorold a mozdony másik magyar nevét : 'gőzpöfögészetitovalöködöm'


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 13)

és a nyakkendőt: nyaktekerészeti mellfrekvenc


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 13)

Gépkocsifőfékmunkahengerkiegyenlítőtartálytömítés


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 13)

Legeslegmegkáposztásíthatatlanságaitokért :evil:


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 13)

Megállapítom, hogy van a zártosztálynak létjogosultsága


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 13)

Azonnal palinkat akarok
ha nem adtok akkor harapok


----------



## Angettina (2006 Március 13)

:88: Sziasztok!

Szerintem a dínó sem bírja már sokáig!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 13)

Kijazadino?Ilyenbetegunknincsvanpalinkad?


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 13)

:34: :222: :111: :777: Buli van? :mrgreen: Úgysenem maradok ki belőle! 8)

:..:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

Dino a dilino ;-)


----------



## goyo (2006 Március 14)

Keresem azon topicokat amikhez hozza tudnek szolni...meg nem talaltam...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

Goyó, itt jó helyen jársz ! Miután hozzákezdtem a weboldalgyártáshoz, tudtam, hogy előbb utóbb te is itt kötsz ki. Itt nyugodtan kiöntheted a szivedet, ne várd meg, hogy az ápolók szedjék ki belőled !
---------------------
De, ha szégyenlős vagy, akkor sírd tele a friss vendégkönyvemet : a http://pixi.extra.hu -n.

üdv, pixi


----------



## goyo (2006 Március 14)

Pixi írta:


> Goyó, itt jó helyen jársz ! Miután hozzákezdtem a weboldalgyártáshoz, tudtam, hogy előbb utóbb te is itt kötsz ki. Itt nyugodtan kiöntheted a szivedet, ne várd meg, hogy az ápolók szedjék ki belőled !
> ---------------------
> De, ha szégyenlős vagy, akkor sírd tele a friss vandégkönyvemet : a http://pixi.extra.hu -n.
> 
> üdv, pixi


Koszonom...igazandibol nincs mit kiontenem... 
Ha lenne is ilyen, amig az orszagban kocsikazva folyamatosan siros szemu, rosszabbul elunk mint 4 eve emberek szomorkodnak ram a plakatokrol, mire a gep ele erek amugy is elmegy a kedvem mindentol...amiota ezeket nezem, mar a szexualis eletem sem a regi...


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

Pixi mester a vendégkönyved nem akar tőlem elfogadni bejegyzést. 
A honlapod alakul, mint púpos gyerek a prés alatt, de azért figyelj a részletekre is
<td colspan="1" rowspan="2" align="undefined" valign="undefined"><a href="cahunlogo.jpg"><img style="border: 0px solid ; width: 151px; height: 123px;" alt="CanadaHun logo" title="Kattint&aacute;sra nagy k&eacute;p" src="cahunlogo.jpg"></a></td>
A width és a height értéke nem azonos, ezért nyomott a Canadahun logója. A főnővér majd jól fejbevág a húsdarálóval és Te is nyomott leszel. Szóval figyelj oda, hogy a méret mindig ugyanolyan pixi legyen :lol:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

Efike írta:


> Pixi mester a vendégkönyved nem akar tőlem elfogadni bejegyzést...
> A főnővér majd jól fejbevág a húsdarálóval és Te is nyomott leszel. :lol:


 Efike, először is Te egy hacker vagy. Feltörted a programomat, összetörted a lelkemet. De a 'Vendégkönybe' beletörött a rozsdás sperhatnid. A beállítások valami ismeretlen nyelven vannak, azt majd elküldeném. A 150 px javítva 123-ra.
Ja és a beidézett mondataidat, egy kicsit kivettem az eredeti szövegkörnyezetből...


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 14)

Nem igazan ertem most dupliketed keszul?vagy csak jatszotok a homokozo a masik iranyba van, a hidegzuhany meg 180fokra ha elfordultok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

Pixi írta:


> Efike, először is Te egy hacker vagy. Feltörted a programomat, összetörted a lelkemet. ..


Nem vagyok hacker. Avant browser - View - Source :lol:
vagy magyarul
Nézet - Forrás megtekintése


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

De az vagy, ne tagadd. A raktarat is feltorted:22:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

A raktárat a szalántai törte fel a Pitti pajszerével. Láttam, mert én tartottam a petróleumlámpát, amivel felgyújtottad a házat :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

Hazuccc, nem is gyujtottam fol az egyhazat.  A raktarat is csak te torhetted fol, mert neked volt raktardezsmalasiengedelyed ami teljessen hamis volt es a vizjelet is a palinkamba keverted En mint redorfonok, most jol kinyomoztalak,mert fennakadtal a szitan es most szitanyomatot csinalok a fejedbol, malnaszoros koritissel amin a Pitti szokott atmaszni amikor a szalantai nem lassa:22: Nincs valakinek kolcson palinkaja?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

Melitta írta:


> Nem igazan ertem most dupliketed keszul?vagy csak jatszotok a homokozo a masik iranyba van, a hidegzuhany meg 180fokra ha elfordultok.


Csodálkozol ? Már napok óta nem kaptuk meg a gyógyszeszeket. A homokozó be van fagyva, a hidegzuhanytól meg méretcsökkenés áll be. Meg különben is eltünt a kis szívlapátom...
Ezért most Andikát is duplicáltam :


----------



## Judith (2006 Március 14)

csocsike írta:


> Hazuccc, nem is gyujtottam fol az egyhazat.  A raktarat is csak te torhetted fol, mert neked volt raktardezsmalasiengedelyed ami teljessen hamis volt es a vizjelet is a palinkamba keverted En mint redorfonok, most jol kinyomoztalak,mert fennakadtal a szitan es most szitanyomatot csinalok a fejedbol, malnaszoros koritissel amin a Pitti szokott atmaszni amikor a szalantai nem lassa:22: Nincs valakinek kolcson palinkaja?



Nekem van, kaphatsz egy fél litert, ha megmondod mire kell.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

Agyal, ne kerdezoskodj, a rendor itt en vagyok
ha eleg bator vagy, hogy ne adjal, emelek elotted kalapot


----------



## Judith (2006 Március 14)

csocsike írta:


> Agyal, ne kerdezoskodj, a rendor itt en vagyok
> ha eleg bator vagy, hogy ne adjal, emelek elotted kalapot



Elfelejtetted, hogy mint én, (i)gazság miniszter a felettesed vagyok? Tehát nekem nem kell ahhoz különösebb bátorság, hogy kérdezösködjek. Különben is a kérdezösködés nálam, mint irónak is, dolga, kötelessége, nomeg hivatásos betegsége.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

Ha nem acc akkor mar csak a vegrendeletirot tisztelhetem benned


----------



## Judith (2006 Március 14)

csocsike írta:


> Agyal, ne kerdezoskodj, a rendor itt en vagyok
> ha eleg bator vagy, hogy ne adjal, emelek elotted kalapot


Elfelejtetted, hogy mint én, (i)gazság miniszter a felettesed vagyok? Tehát nekem nem kell ahhoz különösebb bátorság, hogy kérdezösködjek. Különben is a kérdezösködés nálam, mint irónak is, dolga, kötelessége, nomeg hivatásos betegsége.


----------



## Judith (2006 Március 14)

csocsike írta:


> Ha nem acc akkor mar csak a vegrendeletirot tisztelhetem benned



Kinek kell megirnom a végrendeletét?


----------



## andika (2006 Március 14)

Pixi írta:


> Csodálkozol ? Már napok óta nem kaptuk meg a gyógyszeszeket. A homokozó be van fagyva, a hidegzuhanytól meg méretcsökkenés áll be. Meg különben is eltünt a kis szívlapátom...
> Ezért most Andikát is duplicáltam :


 
egész ügyes vagy és a kép sem rossz!  
Máskor is dupliakármicsodázhatsz!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

T. (i)gazságossági Miniszter Asszony(ság) !

(i)gazságossági szakértők szerint még korai lenne megírni a végrerendeletet. De végre rendeletet kellene kiadni, hogy ki, kit figyelhet, hogy ki melyik raktárat fosztogathatja és kinek, kit kell megvesztegetni,
milyen értékben, mikor és milyen rendszerességgel.
Kérem haladéktalanul intézkedjen, ellenkező esetben iszok még egy sört, vagy kettőt !

(cseppet sem) odaadó híve, pixi


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

andika írta:


> egész ügyes vagy és a kép sem rossz!
> Máskor is dupliakármicsodázhatsz!


Tudatam, hogy Te értékelni fogod az erőfeszítéseimet, a Fővér meg homokozni küldött. Hát érdemes ezért megszakadni ?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 14)

Pixi!

Itt olyan hideg van, hogy a sörkészlet is csak jégformájában található.
Jégcsákányod van?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 14)

Hála Istennek ! Legalább nem párolog. Majd egy kicsit megmelegítjük.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 14)

Nem megvalósítható, mert tűzgyújtási tilalmat rendeltek el!


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 14)

Csillag írta:


> Nem megvalósítható, mert tűzgyújtási tilalmat rendeltek el!


Az csak a Csocsire vonatkozik. Tolem akarki mas gyujtogathat megfelelo csuszo palinka elleneben.:22:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

Például Pittit is fel lehet gyújtani, ha engem megvesztegetsz :twisted:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 14)

Efike írta:


> Például Pittit is fel lehet gyújtani, ha engem megvesztegetsz :twisted:


 
EFike Téged mindig meg kell vesztegetni? A múltkor már kaptál tőlem kisvödröt a hozzátartozó kislapáttal. 
Egyébként is a Pitti akar gyújtogatni.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

Efike a vodrot elajandekozta


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

A Pitti mindig gyújtogatni akar, de nem tud mert Csöcsi megitta az alkoholt és a Melitta meg elvette a gyufáját. Gyufája azért volt, mert nálam kihúzta :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

Kovakö !


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 14)

Fifike mindjart csihol egy kis tuzet, es ugy alatok gyujtja a maglyat, hogy csak ugy perzselodni fog a hatso fertalyotok.


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 15)

Vigyázzatok azzal a tűzzel, mert még valakiben meggyullad a pálinka.
Csöcsike meg miért pont rendőrfőnök? Miért nem tud ő is Napóleon lenni, mint más normális őrült. Lányok, ti meg őrizzétek rendesen azt az almát, 
mert még abból is pálinkát fognak főzni.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 15)

griffiths írta:


> Vigyázzatok azzal a tűzzel, mert még valakiben meggyullad a pálinka.
> Csöcsike meg miért pont rendőrfőnök? Miért nem tud ő is Napóleon lenni, mint más normális őrült. Lányok, ti meg őrizzétek rendesen azt az almát,
> mert még abból is pálinkát fognak főzni.


Te csak ne vond itt kétségbe a Csocsi rangját, mert jól letartóztat és mehetsz a dutyiba száraz nápolyira és állott vízre :evil:


----------



## andika (2006 Március 15)

Minden kezdő bolond Napoleon akar lenni,itt is probálkoztak már egy páran. 
Az én almám biztonságban van!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

griffiths írta:


> Vigyázzatok azzal a tűzzel, mert még valakiben meggyullad a pálinka.
> Csöcsike meg miért pont rendőrfőnök? Miért nem tud ő is Napóleon lenni, mint más normális őrült. Lányok, ti meg őrizzétek rendesen azt az almát,
> mert még abból is pálinkát fognak főzni.


 


En azert vagyok rendorfonok mert te egy 2s arcu egyen vagy , aki csak mutatott palinkat de nem adott. Ezert teljessen besatiroztalak es most nem talalom azt a 2s kepedet , pedig a satir alat bujkal . Az Efi szerint nem satir hanem szatir, de ebben nem vagok biztos


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 17)

A te fejeddel meg mi történt ? Ennyire megtéptek, vagy csak a szkennered akadozik ?
Puzzlenak még azért jó lesz...


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 17)

...a szatír, a satír, meg a radír.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Március 17)

*Bolondok Háza*



andika írta:


> Minden kezdő bolond Napoleon akar lenni,itt is probálkoztak már egy páran.
> Az én almám biztonságban van!


Hát nem csak én vagyok Napóleon, ki meri még azt állítani, hogy Ő Napóleon?


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 17)

yorkiki írta:


> Hát nem csak én vagyok Napóleon, ki meri még azt állítani, hogy Ő Napóleon?


Itt tobb is van beloluk de mind hazudik mer en vagyok az igazi.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Szerintem is a Pitti az mert egesz lapos a feje mert leesett a vizilorol /Waterloo /


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 18)

Tudnotok kell, hogy a program csak egy ápoltat tud Napóleon néven regisztrálni. A Csapajev név az derogál nektek ?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 18)

Csapajev.......
Csapajev elvtars a feherek uldozese kozben beleesik a Donba es majdnem
belefullad. Huseges legenye, Potyka kirancigalja a partra eszmeletlen
vezeret, hanyatt forditja es a ket karjat le-fol rangatva mesterseges
legzest ad neki. Csapajev elvtars szajabol omlik a viz, majd Potyka nagy
dobbenetere iszap, hinar, sot halak is jonnek. Egyszer csak magahoz ter
Csapajev es ezt suttogja:
- Potyka... A k*rva anyadat... Huzd ki a seggem is a Donbol, hat
kiszivattyuzod az egesz folyot!


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 18)

Pixi írta:


> A Csapajev név az derogál nektek ?


Hat az Efinek biztos. Pont ugy nez ki.:222:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 18)

A nagy orosz polgárháborúban Csapajev, mielőtt támadásba indul a fehérek ellen parancsot ad Kuzmin Kuzmicsnak: 
- Kuzmics elvtárs, neked csak egy feladatod van, megőrizni minden körülmények között ezt a vasládát. Ha kell, az életed árán is! Kuzmics vitézül védi a ládát, elveszti két karját és az egyik lábát a csatában, de a láda sértetlen marad. 
Csata után Csapajev odamegy hozzá : - Derék dolgot vittél véghez Kuzmin Kuzmics! Mit kérsz jutalmul? - Szeretném most már tudni, mi van ebben a ládában! - nyöszörgi a nyomorék. - Párizs bevételének tervei! - suttogja a fülébe Csapajev. - Láthatnám? - hörgi a nyomorék. Csapajev kinyitja a ládát és kivesz belőle négy szem krumplit. - De hát? - rebegi csalódottan Kuzmin Kuzmics. - Ej, hát ide figyelj! Csapajev leteszi az egyik krumplit a földre, a másik hármat pedig köréje. - Látod?! - mutat a középső krumplira - Ez itt Párizs, ezek meg a csapataink.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 18)

Csapajev elvtárs az erdõben barangolva megszabadit egy kis
mókust a csapdából. Erre megjelenik az erdei tündér és mondja
neki, hogy a jótettért cserébe teljesíti 3 kívánságát. 
Csapajev erõsen gondolkodik aztán elkezdi :
- Ne fogjon a golyó !
- Ne fogjon a kard !
Harmadik nem jut eszébe, de egyszercsak meglát a távolban egy lovat.
- Legyen akkora micsodám, mint annak a lónak.
Rendben van, így lesz - mondja a tündér.
Csapajev rohan vissza a táborba, összehívja a katonákat.
- Lõjetek rám !
- De hát ezt nem tehetjük Csapajev elvtars!
- De igen, parancsolom, hogy lõjetek!
Rálõnek, és a golyók mind lepattognak róla. 
Hûha, nem fogja a golyó - ámulnak a katonák.
- Most parancsolom, hogy szúrjatok le, kaszaboljatok le !!
Megpróbálják, de csak kicsorbulnak rajta a kardok. 
Hûha, nem fogja a kard - ámulnak a katonák.
- De ez még mind semmi! Ezt nézzétek meg - és letolja a nadrágját.
Mindenki felhördül: - Hûûûû, mekkora pinája van!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 18)

...javaslom továbbá a Lajosokat, úgymint XIV. Lajos, vagy a Lenineket. 
VI Lenin


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

pitti írta:


> Hat az Efinek biztos. Pont ugy nez ki.:222:


Te meg úgy nézel ki, mint aki benéz :,,:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 18)

Griffiths'nek .....szeretet-well ;-)


> *Világ Bényuszevistái , egyesüljetek !!!*


Lenin haldoklik, és még egyszer utoljára megbeszél mindent Sztálinnal, követőjével.
- Egyetlen dolog miatt aggódom - mondja Lenin - mégpedig hogy fognak-e
téged követni az emberek? Mit gondolsz, Sztálin elvtárs?
- Fognak, bizonyára fognak.
- Remélem - mondja Lenin - de mi lesz, ha mégsem?
- Nem probléma - mondja Sztálin - ebben az esetben téged fognak követni .


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 18)

Napóleonról konyakot neveztek el pedig Waterloonál egy nullra kikapott. Gorbacsov megbukott, mégis egy vodkafajta viseli a nevét.
Szegény Csapajevről még egy ásványvizet sem neveztek el. Ki érti ezt ?


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

Pixi írta:


> Napóleonról konyakot neveztek el pedig Waterloonál egy nullra kikapott. Gorbacsov megbukott, mégis egy vodkafajta viseli a nevét.
> Szegény Csapajevről még egy ásványvizet sem neveztek el. Ki érti ezt ?


Mert senki sem akarja vedelni a Don vizét :lol:


----------



## andika (2006 Március 18)

Jó az 
új avatarod Efi!


----------



## griffiths (2006 Március 18)

Pixi írta:


> Napóleonról konyakot neveztek el pedig Waterloonál egy nullra kikapott. Gorbacsov megbukott, mégis egy vodkafajta viseli a nevét.
> Szegény Csapajevről még egy ásványvizet sem neveztek el. Ki érti ezt ?


 
Szerintem a csapvizet róla nevezték el


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 18)

Raszputyinrol majd en fogok megemlekezni !


> Igor Knyazkin az 1990-es évek elején, fogott erotikus témájú tárgyak gyűjtésébe, s nem kis lelkesedéssel: kollekciója ma több mint 15 000 tárgyat számlál. "Azt szeretném, hogy Oroszország civilizált ország legyen, amely a jövőbe tekint, és megfelelően viszonyul az erotika témaköréhez" - nyilatkozta az orvos az orosz újságoknak





> Úgy tűnik, a pétervári szexmúzeum sem fog lemaradni a szoros versenyben, hiszen kollekciójának kincse Grigorij Raszputyin, II. Miklós cár udvara egyik legbefolyásosabb személyének hímtagja. "Most már semmi okunk, hogy irigykedjünk Amerikára, ahol Napóleon péniszét őrzik" - büszkélkedett Knyazkin doktor az orosz sajtónak. "A korzikai nemi szervét egy amerikai urológus kaparintotta meg 4000 dollárért egy árverésen, a hetvenes években. Csakhogy azt legfeljebb nudlinak nevezhetnénk a mi 30 centis szerszámunkhoz képest" - folytatta az orvos nem kis nemzeti büszkeséggel.
> 
> Raszputyin dédunokája, John Nekmerson ma Amerikában él. Nekmerson Matrena Raszputyinának, Raszputyin kedvenc leányának az unokája. Apja meggyilkolása után Raszputyina Nyugat-Európába menekült, és végül Amerikában kötött ki, ahol tigrisidomárként kezdett dolgozni. 1977-ben hunyt el.
> John Nekmerson személyesen is ellátogatott Pétervárra. Miután saját szemével is megszemlélte őse nemi szervét, így kiáltott fel: "Biztos, hogy eredeti! Megismerem, nekem is ilyen van!"
> ...


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 19)

Efike! 

Milyen szép lettél a Neotontól...,esetleg a Generál?... vagy a mángorló átkerült az asszony kezébe, az tett ilyenné? 

:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

evajudit írta:


> Efike!
> 
> Milyen szép lettél a Neotontól...,esetleg a Generál?... vagy a mángorló átkerült az asszony kezébe, az tett ilyenné?
> 
> :..:


Ja, hogy a mángorló ? 
Csatolás megtekintése 6825​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

Vegre van valami szep rajtad


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 19)

Efike!
Nalad az asszony biztos valami uj modszert hasznal mert se a mangolo se a prakker ilyen nyomot nem hagy.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

Melitta írta:


> Efike!
> Nalad az asszony biztos valami uj modszert hasznal mert se a mangolo se a prakker ilyen nyomot nem hagy.


Lehet, hogy valami húsdarálóféle volt


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 19)

Rendes asszony a feleseged, tudja hogy a husdaralo mindig tuti es hatasos.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 19)

...és a rendes asszony nem végez félmunkát...


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 19)

Most jottem az Efitol latogatoba.:33:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

Jol ellattam a bajat


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 19)

Draga Efikem ! Valakire nagyon hasonlitasz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 20)

Megpróbáltam álcázni magamat és letöltöttem egy "paróka próba" programot. DE sajnos csak demó és a funkciók nagy része csak regisztráció esetén működik. Ennyit sikerült csak összehoznom, de még próbálkozok :


----------



## pitti (2006 Március 20)

Palinka proba programot nem tucc letolteni?:5:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

Rosszul használta a vibrátort, kioperálták belőle2006. Március 19., Vasárnap, 15:33:00




*Szex, szélsőségek: műteni kellett a férfit, akibe beleszorult a vibrátor. Nem tudni mit gondolt, mire jó a szerkezet, de biztosan nem rendeltetésszerűen használta.*







A vibrátor-sétapálca nem szorul be...
Meg kellett műteni azt a botoşani-i férfit Romániában, aki 20 centis vibrátorral próbálta szórakoztatni magát, de túlságosan felnyomta, a segédeszköz pedig beszorult. Miután látta, hogy nem boldogul a helyzettel, felhívta a segélykérőt. A sebészeti beavatkozáson kívül azonban más megoldást az orvosok sem találtak. Kicsit kellemetlen helyzetét nehezen magyarázta a férfi, akiről nem derült ki, hogy meleg, vagy csak játszott?


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

FiFike írta:


> A sebészeti beavatkozáson kívül azonban más megoldást az orvosok sem találtak.


:shock: Miért nem várták meg az első hasmenést ?


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

Jól tetted hogy kimentél,igazán rokonszerves barátokkla jöttél vissza.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 23)

Csak kiugrottam a sarki sörözőbe, de ott azt mondták, hogy olyan ápolatlan vagyok, ezért visszajöttem ápoltnak...


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

Ez hogy sikerült,hogy utánad irtam és eléd került?!


----------



## idgam (2006 Március 23)

Valószinű azért Andika, mert a Pixi udvarias és magaelé engedett...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 23)

andika írta:


> Ez hogy sikerült,hogy utánad irtam és eléd került?!


Ezeket a bolond söröket egy sorba akartam rani, de az istennek se sikerült. Mire másodszor betettem, addigra megelőztél, de vegyük úgy, ahogy idgam mondja, előreengedtelek.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 24)

Urnak szuletni kell ;-)


----------



## andika (2006 Március 24)

Mit rendezgetted Pixi,nem volt jó a sorrend kedves ÚR!?:656:


----------



## Szóda Waszil (2006 Március 24)

FiFike írta:


> Urnak szuletni kell ;-)


 
Mondjuk azzá is lehet válni de ez álltalában nem jellemző.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 25)

Egész nyugat-Európa magyar fogorvosokhoz jár. A kezelések ára, az utazási és szállásköltségekkel együtt még mindig olcsóbb, mintha otthon csináltatná.
De van ennél még olcsóbb megoldás : az arab fogtechnikus. Húz, töm, ragaszt és a protkóra sem kell heteket várni...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 25)

Csudi praktikus , odamegyunk bekapjuk ..ha jol all a szankban akkor tavozunk


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 30)

Valaki elhagyta a gyerekkori fényképét ! 
- Na ez lehet az a gyerek, akinek a születésénél az orvos előbb sírt fel...


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 30)

Az orvos 2x sírt.. :mrgreen: kiköpött apja ez a lány.. 

:..:


----------



## evajudit (2006 Április 7)

Mi van? Lenyeltétek a gittet?  vagy a prototypus alapján készítitek a gyerekeket? :mrgreen: Mindenesetre gyanusan nagy a csönd... 
:..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Kezd jobb ido lenni, ilyenkor az emberekegyre tobb idot toltenek kint


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 7)

csocsike írta:


> Kezd jobb ido lenni, ilyenkor az emberekegyre tobb idot toltenek kint


Az emberek igen de te mit keresel kint?:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Teged , es van nala egy pajszer is


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 7)

Jujj a Pittinek be lesz feszitve a pajszerral !?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Április 7)

Szioka Waszil ...jol mondod mert azok csak álurak lesznek .


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 27)

*Tistelt tagok Tisztségviselők és egyébb zárt osztály béli szökevények.*

*Minekutánna végtelen türelemmel majdnem elkezdtem végig olvasni a topic teljes tartalom nélküli tartalmát,annak értelmetlen értelmét keresve , értelmetlen mődon értelmezni akartam, miként értendő az ami igencsak érthetetlen az én értelemnélküli értelmemnek. Végül arra a következtetésre jutottam, hogy ki kéne kövezni a főutcát , a ménkű vinné el . Ennyi rengeteg tisztségviselő közt úgy érzem magam mint Nemecsek, aki már akkor is Ernő volt amikor még . Nem ecsek ám azért menten hasra, de tisztelettel felajánlom tennmagam itt menten és általában, nemkülönben mint amint az látható ! Kellő dotáció fejében magamra vállalok bármely felelősen felelőtlen és felesleges feladatot, ami nem jár semmilyen munkával, mert aztat nem szeressem. Csak bátran vesztegessen meg bárki, aki ezért semmit sem fog kapni. Elfoglalhatnám, mondjuk a BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója címet \\m/ , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje titulust. A lényeg az, hogy ne kelljen semmit sem csinálni, mert az igen ártalmas dolog. *
*Kikötöm, hogy mindezeket csak addig vállalom (kellő kenőpénz vagy más-egyébb fejében ) amíg az ápolóbácsik nem hozzák a vacsorámat !*
*Köszönettel és kelt mint fent ahogyan azt már egyszer elfeljtettem.*
*Most megyek mert jön Pista a zubbonyommal . *

*aláírás :*
*alább írás:*
*legalább ez már írás.*
*Vagy mégis-csak fej?*
* BULLSTAR*


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 27)

bullstar írta:


> *Tistelt tagok Tisztségviselők és egyébb zárt osztály béli szökevények.*
> 
> *Minekutánna végtelen türelemmel majdnem elkezdtem végig olvasni a topic teljes tartalom nélküli tartalmát,annak értelmetlen értelmét keresve , értelmetlen mődon értelmezni akartam, miként értendő az ami igencsak érthetetlen az én értelemnélküli értelmemnek. Végül arra a következtetésre jutottam, hogy ki kéne kövezni a főutcát , a ménkű vinné el . Ennyi rengeteg tisztségviselő közt úgy érzem magam mint Nemecsek, aki már akkor is Ernő volt amikor még . Nem ecsek ám azért menten hasra, de tisztelettel felajánlom tennmagam itt menten és általában, nemkülönben mint amint az látható ! Kellő dotáció fejében magamra vállalok bármely felelősen felelőtlen és felesleges feladatot, ami nem jár semmilyen munkával, mert aztat nem szeressem. Csak bátran vesztegessen meg bárki, aki ezért semmit sem fog kapni. Elfoglalhatnám, mondjuk a BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója címet \\m/ , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje titulust. A lényeg az, hogy ne kelljen semmit sem csinálni, mert az igen ártalmas dolog. *
> *Kikötöm, hogy mindezeket csak addig vállalom (kellő kenőpénz vagy más-egyébb fejében ) amíg az ápolóbácsik nem hozzák a vacsorámat !*
> ...



Fől vagy véve. be vagy iktatva. Jöhetsz a sarzsidért. A pálinkát, mint hagyományos tagsági dijjat nekem tessék ideadni. Én ugyanis nem iszom belöle, csak adagolom ennek a részeges társaságnak, amikor borogatásra van szüksége.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 28)

Fől vagy véve. be vagy iktatva. Jöhetsz a sarzsidért. A pálinkát, mint hagyományos tagsági dijjat nekem tessék ideadni. Én ugyanis nem iszom belöle, csak adagolom ennek a részeges társaságnak, amikor borogatásra van szüksége.

Te nagyon felreertelmezed a demokraciat. A palinkat eloszor nekem kell ideadni, mert kulomben nem legalis az egesz susmus. :5:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 28)

Kedves Bullstar!
Iktatva lettel itatospapirral atitatva. 

*Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete* 
*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje *


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Fől vagy véve. be vagy iktatva. Jöhetsz a sarzsidért. A pálinkát, mint hagyományos tagsági dijjat nekem tessék ideadni. Én ugyanis nem iszom belöle, csak adagolom ennek a részeges társaságnak, amikor borogatásra van szüksége.
> 
> Te nagyon felreertelmezed a demokraciat. A palinkat eloszor nekem kell ideadni, mert kulomben nem legalis az egesz susmus. :5:



Dehogy értelmezem félre azt a nagy darab demokráciát! És Te beszélsz legalitásról. aki csak arra használja, a pálinkát, hogy megigyad? Én meg csak orvosilag akarom kiadagolni az arra rászorulóknak. És alig iszom belöle. Csak ha nagyon muszáj.:!:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 28)

Tiltakozom az önkény ellen. A pálinkát nekem kell megkapni először, mert én vagok a titkos tanácsadó és a kósersági felügyelő. Isten ments, hogy tréfli pálinka elfertőzze az érzékeny gyomrotokat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 28)

Judith írta:


> Dehogy értelmezem félre azt a nagy darab demokráciát! És Te beszélsz legalitásról. aki csak arra használja, a pálinkát, hogy megigyad? Én meg csak orvosilag akarom kiadagolni az arra rászorulóknak. És alig iszom belöle. Csak ha nagyon muszáj.:!:


 

Akinek migrenje van annak muszaj:111: Nekem kell engedelyeznem , hogy te adagolhasd. En nem tudom engedelyezni csak akkor ha megvesztegecc, leitacc, vagy ennek valamelyik kombinacioja:8:


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Akinek migrenje van annak muszaj:111: Nekem kell engedelyeznem , hogy te adagolhasd. En nem tudom engedelyezni csak akkor ha megvesztegecc, leitacc, vagy ennek valamelyik kombinacioja:8:



OK. Legyen akkor a kombi-náció. Nem részleteznéd egy kicsit, hogy az milyen szinű?


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 28)

Judith írta:


> OK. Legyen akkor a kombi-náció. Nem részleteznéd egy kicsit, hogy az milyen szinű?


Hol maradt a feminizmusod ? Ha van kombi-náció, akkor van kombiné-náció is. Miért kell a nőket elnyomni, a gazságügyi miniszterasszonynak ?


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 28)

Efike írta:


> Hol maradt a feminizmusod ? Ha van kombi-náció, akkor van kombiné-náció is. Miért kell a nőket elnyomni, a gazságügyi miniszterasszonynak ?



Na tessék! Tényleg, ki lopta el a feminizmusomat? Már senkiben sem lehet megbizni? Azonnal kéretik asztat visszszolgáltatni, különben....
na ezen még gondolkodom, mert ezt sullyosan meg kell büntetni.


----------



## andika (2006 Április 28)

Ki lopta el, ki lopta el? Bizti szalántai volt és azért nem jön mostanában.Ha adhatok egy tippet, napi megjelenésre kéne itélni.


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 29)

Mélyen Tisztel és Kellően Lökött Tagtársak​ 
*Még mielőtt párt szakadás esete forogna fenn, a pálinkásüvegekből kifolyólagossan, szerénységem ( úgyis-mint zseniségem ) néhány megfontolandó javaslattal élne. Ezeket most hely hiányában csak röviden ecsetelném, mert a doktorbácsik is ezt javasolták torok kaparás ellen. *​ 
*1. Mindenki hoz nekem egy üveg PAPRIKA PÁLINKÁT, amit közösen elborogatunk , a madár influenza riogatásának kellő nyomatékot adva. .**( praktikus okokból így több jut annak aki meg is issza ):111: *
*Cserébe megbocsájtom, hogy senki sem köszöntött fel a Szerdán elmúlt ötvennegyedik születésnapom alkalmából, amitől függetlenül is elkezdtem az 55.-et*

*2. Az egyszerűség és a demokratikus választási lehetőség okán azonos az első ponttal.*

*Kérem a két pont valamelyikének demokratikus szavazással való elfogadását, illetve elutasítás esetén annak azonnali végrehajtását*

*A mellékelt szemléltető eszközöket kéretik nem letorkolni !!!*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 29)

Tisztelt Pancser Ur. alias Bullstar.

Itten kerem draga jo szilvapalinkat iszunk, es nem keritesszagatot. Attol az Efi miatt el vagyunk tiltva, mert ott naluk amit epitettek keritest, hat allandoan szaggatja. Az egesz nemzetgazdasag ezert ment tonkre, mert amit ezek felepitettek estere azt Efi szetdulta reggelre. Mos mergukben meg robbantgatnak is ami nem is csoda.A reuma is szaggathatna, de az fel tole, amit megertek:8: :111:


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 29)

*Igen Tisztelt Rendörfőnökúr*​ 
*Felhívom becses figyelmét, hogy a Paprikapálinka eredeti és védett hungarikum. méltánytalannak érzem a magam és csepnyi hazám nevében , eme hungarikum élvezőinek "pancser"-ként való említését. Igyaz magyar ember nem riad vissza némi erőtöl. kölnivizet igyanak csak a Frankok. Vérbeli bajúszmerevítő teszi a legényt kellőképp kackiássá a menyecskék szemében.(javasolt a közvélemény kutatási adatok megtekintése , miszerint a kemény kackiás a leányok álma! ). Másrészt a kerítés szaggatás esete büntetőjogi kategória , ami a hatóság jogköréhez tartozik, melynek ön a jeles képviselője. Mindazonáltal, mint jogkövető és szaggatás mentes tag, kérem sziveskedjék a "pancser" jelzőt ( tekintettel a védett és elismert hungarikum fogyasztóinak tiszteletben tartása okán ) helyesbíteni, az " igaz magyar férfi ember" formulára.*
*Vérbeli magyarnak a 90 fok még pálinkában is előreköszön, hát-még kackiában ! Ez utóbbiról szerénységem okán itt most nem teszek említést , de sok dícséretet érdemelt ki a gyengébbik nemnél. Röviden összefoglalva tehát. Magyar férfi embör nem báli menyecske! Bízom kellő ítélőképességében, (pálinka után ) illetve belátásában . Halkan megjegyezvén, hogy nem véletlen szeretik a hölgyek, hiszen ágyas pálinkának is szokás nevezni, aminek a férfiakra való hatásait az ágyban élvezhetik a menyecskék .( igen-csak csípik !) *

*Tisztelettel BULLSTAR    *
*Mellékelten küldöm az EU által bejegyzett márka nézhető példányát.*


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 29)

Ha csak szerdán múltál el akkor a 8 napba még bőven belefér, hogy boldog születésnapot kívánjak 120-ig


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 29)

NAgyon sok szep boldog szulinapot :23: :77:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 29)

*Kedves Bullstar!*

*Sok boldog születésnapot kívánok Neked én is.*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 29)

Ha időközben a torta eltünne, akkor az ápoltakon keresd


----------



## andika (2006 Április 29)

*Boldog szülinapot kedves Bullstar!*


----------



## bullstar (2006 Április 29)

*Ezúton is szeretném mindazonak a jókívánságait megköszönni, akik születésnapom alkalmából felköszöntöttek.*

*És-hogy ne terheljem ezt a topicot feleslegesen , a köszönet zenei részét a ZENE topic 184. oldaán találhatjátok meg.*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 29)

:656:


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Április 30)

bullstar írta:


> *Ezúton is szeretném mindazonak a jókívánságait megköszönni, akik születésnapom alkalmából felköszöntöttek.*
> 
> *És-hogy ne terheljem ezt a topicot feleslegesen , a köszönet zenei részét a ZENE topic 184. oldaán találhatjátok meg.*


*ÉN IS KÍVÁNOK NEKED BOLDOG SZÜLETÉSNAPOT !!!*
őszirózsa


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 1)

cuna, jonda Pitti baci

Felkérem Önt, hogy gyermekrémísztgetően sikerült fejire haladéktalanul húzzon valami álarcot. 
Indoklásul előadom, hogy 'gyorsmozgású' Laura, aki másfél évesen, a szomszéd bölcsöde csörgőtagozatos hallgatója és egyben a legkedvesebb szomszédasszonyom, az Ön rémséges ábrázatának láttán rendszeresen sírva fakad és az ölemben ülve folytatott számítástechnikai tanulmányait rendszeresen felfüggeszti. 
'Gyorsmozgású' Laura, aki a számítógép kezelésében és a reset gomb nyomkodásában kimagasló eredményeket ért el, azt is közölte, hogy a Canadahun oldalainak a látogatását bizonytalan ideig bojkottálja és a továbbiakban csak a vizityúklövő puff puffal hajlandó foglalkozni. 
Amennyiben nem változtat a jelenlegi ábrázatán, úgy 'sebesléptű' és 'villámkezű' Laura - akit egyébként meglepően hatásos bal és jobbegyenesekkel illetve horgokkal áldott meg a sors - fogja az Ön ábrázatát, a saját - még kiforratlan - ízlése szerint átalakítani.

Gyermekvédelmi Ombudsmanus


----------



## pitti (2006 Június 1)

Pixi írta:


> cuna, jonda Pitti baci
> 
> Felkérem Önt, hogy gyermekrémísztgetően sikerült fejire haladéktalanul húzzon valami álarcot.
> Indoklásul előadom, hogy 'gyorsmozgású' Laura, aki másfél évesen, a szomszéd bölcsöde csörgőtagozatos hallgatója
> ...


Draga jo sorgrof ur,
Kerem adja at a kedves (gyosmozgasu) Laura kisasszonynak kezcsokjaimat es az on altal illegalisan tulajdonba vett cseresznye izu nyalokat. Meg szerencse hogy on az en kepemet mutogatta ennek romlatlan ambar villamkezu teremtesnek es nem a Csocsi nevu palinka gyilkos fenykepet ami felmerhetetlen karosodast okozott volna eme meg kifejletlen de sebesleptu gyermek lelkivilagaban. ://:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 1)

cuna, jonda Pitti baci

Azt javasolnám Önnek, hogy gyors mozgású és cseppet sem lassabb észjárású Laurával ne húzzon újjat, mert Önre nézve ez súlyos következményekkel járhat. 
Miközben forró kézcsókját lehelné a kisasszony - magyar játszótereken edzett -, kecses kis kacsójára, a fennmaradó szabad kis kacsójával Önnek nyolc napon túl gyógyuló, maradandó sérülést és időleges emlékezetkisést okozna.
Jelenleg 2 fő tölti táppénzes napjait ágyban, a vele való elhamarkodott ismerkedési kisérlete kapcsán.
Én figyelmeztettem ! 

üdv, pixi sŐrgróf (időnként bébiszitter)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 2)

hol vannak a hianyzok?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 2)

Szerintem a Pitti raktára körül ólálkodnak és várják a kedvező pillanatot, hogy lecsaphassanak a maradék pálinkára.
Ha nem kapnak záros határidőn belül, akkor szerintem a Pitti csapják le.


----------



## pitti (2006 Június 2)

Pixi írta:


> Szerintem a Pitti raktára körül ólálkodnak és várják a kedvező pillanatot, hogy lecsaphassanak a maradék pálinkára.
> Ha nem kapnak záros határidőn belül, akkor szerintem a Pitti csapják le.


Fogaggyunk hogy nem mernek olalkodni mer itt allok a nikkelezett lefureszelt csovu szeneslapattal. Tegnap sok utanjaras altal beszereztem ket hazorzo csirket madar influenza virussal folszerelve es minden ejjel szabadon engedem oket a raktarban.:33:


----------



## pitti (2006 Június 2)

En nem hozok ujjat mer leszoktam rola miota a Csocsi probabol meghuzta a mutato ujjamat azota a surgossegi osztalyon kezelik oxigen sator alatt mert sok retket ettem a babgulyashoz..


----------



## Horváth Magdi (2006 Június 2)

*Itt*



Melitta írta:


> hol vannak a hianyzok?


 
Kakukk! Itt vagyok.
Csak nem tom, hogy hiányzok-e, vagy mások a hiányzók.

Üdv.: mag.


----------



## andika (2006 Június 2)

pitti írta:


> Fogaggyunk hogy nem mernek olalkodni mer itt allok a nikkelezett lefureszelt csovu szeneslapattal. Tegnap sok utanjaras altal beszereztem ket hazorzo csirket madar influenza virussal folszerelve es minden ejjel szabadon engedem oket a raktarban.:33:


 
vizuális tipus vagyok!
Most is röhögök***


----------



## andika (2006 Június 2)

Ezt az apám csinálta velem mindig amikor gyerek voltam és nem értettem hogy csinálja hogy pont akkor...Felnőttem.Hahahahahaha


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 2)

szeretném, ha a tisztelt párttagok elfogadnák a jelentkezésemet a pártba!
Semmihez sem értek, ezért valami magasabb funkcióra gondoltam! Talán a Porhintésügyi álomtitkár beosztás állna hozzám a legközelebb. Befolyásolható és természetesen megvásárolható vagyok!


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 2)

Sziasztok!Szeretnék a pártotokba posztot betölteni.Lennék mondjuk sexológus,ill.irgalmas nővér,irgalmatlan szurival.Mit szólnátok hozzá?Pusszantalak titeket.:!:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

I5rgalmas noverunk mar van, es nem hazudtal palinkat sem, ami eloiras.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

Sziasztok!
Én nem voltam és nem is kívánok semmilyen párt tagja lenni. Punkgtum! 
De! Ennyi őrültet, akit én itt látok  majdnem megjött a kedvem hozzá. Szóval nem-e lehetnék-e a Benyuszevi Párt párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja? Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom ... 

Ui: Ja! A pálinkát küldtem, nyissátok az ablakot !


----------



## pitti (2006 Július 2)

Sziasztok Miki es Allegro. Szerencsetek van mer a tobbi meg palinka mamorban fetreng igy csak engem kell megvesztegetni a tagsagert. Csak rakjatok le a szilva (20 evest mer fiatalon szeretem) palinkat a raktar ajtohoz. A ladahoz ne nyuljatok mer abban tartom a ket verengzo virusos vadasz csirket napkozben.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

Szia pitti!
Az én szilvám már elmúlt húsz éves!  Nem baj ?


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 2)

Nézzél már a bemutatkozom oldalra,személyesen neked küldtem páleszt,Pixinek sört,küldtem még boci csokit.Akkor megfelel nekem a sexológus poszt is Köszi.:,,::66:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

A palinkat ellopta a Pitti Egyebkent menj be a Vezerlopultba es az alairasodhoz tedd be a titulusod es az avatarodhoz is. Ugyes kislany vagy te


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

Persze, hogy nem baj , csak a pittit ne engedd kozel hozza.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 2)

pitti írta:


> Sziasztok Miki es Allegro. Szerencsetek van mer a tobbi meg palinka mamorban fetreng igy csak engem kell megvesztegetni a tagsagert. Csak rakjatok le a szilva (20 evest mer fiatalon szeretem) palinkat a raktar ajtohoz. A ladahoz ne nyuljatok mer abban tartom a ket verengzo virusos vadasz csirket napkozben.


 
A pálinkát leraktam, de a vadászcsírkék kimúltak, mert ittak a vízből amit te a pálinkásüvegbe raktál a pálesz helyett! De ne aggódj nem mesélem el senkinek, hogy nincs is pálinka a raktárban csak víz! Viszont ha tűz üt ki nem lesz probléma. Minden rosszban van valami!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

Az mindig vizezi, mar a raktarat fosztogatni sem erdemes. Ez a veg Megrugom.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 2)

ahogy elnézem mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnökként sem lennék vadászcsirke!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

:d


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 2)

csocsike írta:


> :d


 
ezennel beiktattam magamat, és kiiktattam az ellenzőket!:222:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

Ugyes vagy, mostma csak eloirasszeruen bele kell kotni a Pixibe


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

... most akkor már _kültag_ vagyok ?  
Különben meg ezt a "pálinkát" mindenki elől védessétek le!


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 2)

Köszi a dícséreted.Egyébként te jó arc vagy.Bírom az ilyen kinézetű csávókat.Pusszantalak.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 2)

na.....be is felirtalak benneteket ,agyon dolgoztam magam. 

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag 
Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologus
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 2)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag 
Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 2)

:d


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 2)

Forduljatok bizalommal hozzám.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 2)

Köszi,hogy ide tartozhatok.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 2)

Andy5 írta:


> Köszi,hogy ide tartozhatok.


szivesen,orulunk ,hogy kozenk tartozol, csak meg ne bandlehet hogy a totagas mernok ur ha erre jar felkeres havibajos ugyeivel


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 2)

köszönöm a megbizatást, ígérem, hogy egy-két unimukkért és rezifröccsér bárkit le, illetve beköpök! 
:34:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 2)

mikigyerek írta:


> köszönöm a megbizatást, ígérem, hogy egy-két unimukkért és rezifröccsér bárkit le, illetve beköpök!
> :34:


 
Ez csak akkor lesz érvényes, ha előtte hangosan felolvasod, hogy kit és miért....na! Egyébként a robottanács elé viszlek és kérem, hogy hatóságilag hatástalanítsanak.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 2)

Kedves Andyka doktornő !

Örömmel olvasom, hogy tanulmányaid befejeztével megkezdted a rendelést, ugyanis volna néhány kérdésem. A száraz elméleti oktatás azomban nekem kevés, kimondottan gyakorlati tanácsokra volna szükségem.

pixi, apus


----------



## pitti (2006 Július 2)

Te csak ne hemzsegj a kedves szexologus holgy korul mer kilotyogteted a sort..:22:


----------



## pitti (2006 Július 2)

mikigyerek írta:


> A pálinkát leraktam, de a vadászcsírkék kimúltak, mert ittak a vízből amit te a pálinkásüvegbe raktál a pálesz helyett! De ne aggódj nem mesélem el senkinek, hogy nincs is pálinka a raktárban csak víz! Viszont ha tűz üt ki nem lesz probléma. Minden rosszban van valami!


Vamzergep.:33:


----------



## pitti (2006 Július 2)

allegro írta:


> Szia pitti!
> Az én szilvám már elmúlt húsz éves!  Nem baj ?


Ugy is jo. A lenyeg hogy hujiccsen mer sose erem utol a Csocsit.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 2)

..és a rózsa tövise is megszurja a kezed...


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 2)

pitti írta:


> Vamzergep.:33:


 
nem vamzergép, hanem mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök! Ha nem tudod mi a mószerolás kérdezd meg az Efit. :idea:


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> na.....be is felirtalak benneteket ,agyon dolgoztam magam.
> *Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *


Kössz Melitta! 
De ahogy elnézem, itt minden van, csak nem Nyugalom!  A Béke és Szeretet rendben!  
Ja! És ezért jövök Neked egy Ferreroroséval. Adom úgyis, hogy nemkéred!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 2)

allegro írta:


> Kössz Melitta!
> De ahogy elnézem, itt minden van, csak nem Nyugalom!  A Béke és Szeretet rendben!
> Ja! És ezért jövök Neked egy Ferreroroséval. Adom úgyis, hogy nemkéred!


Koszonom,aranyos vagy de en mar nem eszek ilyen dolgokat. 
Semmi finomsag semmi nass ,csak vizen es szarazkenyeren tangetem eletem mert a kiloim igy is alig alig akarnak elhagyni.


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 2)

Melitta,mi lenne,ha te hagynad el a kiloidat.Parttag szeretnek lenni.Az alkohollal eleg jo viszonyban vagyok.A baratom.Folvesztek???


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 2)

Melitta!

Én küldök neked gabona-párnácskát! Nagyon finom!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 3)

Amigo írta:


> Melitta,mi lenne,ha te hagynad el a kiloidat.Parttag szeretnek lenni.Az alkohollal eleg jo viszonyban vagyok.A baratom.Folvesztek???


 
hagynam en boldogan,de valahogy nagyon ragaszkodik hozzam 
Felveszunk,csak talaljal egy jo beosztast magadnak.
A hordo piat a raktarbe maris gurithatod 



> Én küldök neked gabona-párnácskát! Nagyon finom!


 
enni kell ha finom, ha nem hizokuras a parna akkor johet


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 3)

csocsike írta:


> Ugyes vagy, mostma csak eloirasszeruen bele kell kotni a Pixibe


Ön pedig kössön bele a 400-as betonba, az épülő dunaujvárosi (hogy Ön is értse : a Sztálinvárosi) híd tartópillérébe...


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 3)

Micsoda ! Itt már szekszológus is van ? És engem meg sem kérdez senki !
Azonnal gyere ide vizsgálatra !! :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 3)

Efike írta:


> Micsoda ! Itt már szekszológus is van ? És engem meg sem kérdez senki !
> Azonnal gyere ide vizsgálatra !! :evil:


 
Tisztazuk Te akarod bevizsgalni vagy Teged kell megvizsgalni?


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 3)

Természetesen ÉN AKAROM bevizsgálni, hogy a nagy szakértelmet kivánó feladatnak mindenben eleget tud-e tenni.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 3)

Efike írta:


> Természetesen ÉN AKAROM bevizsgálni, hogy a nagy szakértelmet kivánó feladatnak mindenben eleget tud-e tenni.


 
   ja elhisszuk mert hivo emberek vagyunk ,csak egy a bokkneo, nem Te vagy a sexologus,hanem az Andy5.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 3)

Nos pont erről van szó. Ő az elméleti szakember. én a gyakorlati :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 3)

Andy5 írta:


> Forduljatok bizalommal hozzám.


 
Munkanelkuli mar nem leszel az biztos.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 3)

andika írta:


> ..és a rózsa tövise is megszurja a kezed...


Köszi a figyelmeztetést Andika, de egy pillanatra elméláztam. Hogy lehetne azt a téves bejegyzést törölni ?


----------



## andika (2006 Július 3)

A módosit gombbal Apus!
Máskor figyelj,mert neked különleges rózsafajtád van.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 12)

Édes Pixikém.Köszöntelek magánrendelésemen.Tehát gyakorlatban kérted.Azt nem olvastad kedvesem,hogy Efike akarja a gyakorlati részt lebonyolítani.Egyébként mit szeretnél édes?
Puszika.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 12)

Kedves Efike úr!Tudatom önnel,hogy gyakorlatra már jelentkezett egy fiatal ember.Tessék csak megnézni.Csak gyengéd masszásban kérem részesíteni,ugyanis a betegnek nálam protekciója van.Köszönettel:sexológus.


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Július 12)

Pittikém,segíthetek valamiben?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 14)

Jeleneti iv alairasanak elmulasztasa komoly kovetkezmenyekkel jar.
Pixi sor es orgrof,hol tekereg?
Se kimenot, se kimonot nem kapott
Nincs eltavozasa se es szakszervezeti beutaloja se.
Kerem fogja kezen a finoman!Rozsaszirom nevu viragszallat es azonnal jelentkezenek egy jokora tanacsadasra kioktatasra,nepnevelesre,felhomalyositasra apolasugyileg.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 14)

Pixi sorgrof igazoltan hianyzik, magaba roskadt es nem tud kimaszni, ami ertheto egy ekkora debella groftol. *** Addig is tobb sor marad :777:


----------



## Margit (2006 Július 14)

Melitta írta:


> hagynam en boldogan,de valahogy nagyon ragaszkodik hozzam
> Felveszunk,csak talaljal egy jo beosztast magadnak.
> A hordo piat a raktarbe maris gurithatod
> 
> Mire visszajövök valami funkciot nekem is kitalalhatnatok ha meg valami betöltetlen.....


----------



## andika (2006 Július 14)

Mindenki magának találta ki a rangját a pártban betöltendő szerepét.Hajrá!


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 14)

csocsike írta:


> Pixi sorgrof igazoltan hianyzik, magaba roskadt es nem tud kimaszni, ami ertheto egy ekkora debella groftol. *** Addig is tobb sor marad :777:


Súlyos tévedés ! Pixi sörhajóhadnagy magába zárkózott és elvesztette a kulcsot.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 15)

Uram ! Elnézését, ha megsértettem volna a megszólítással, de Ön összetéveszt engem Luk'récia dö Bella grófnővel, aki Ön ellen apasági pert indított. 

Az előttem szóló és első, de csak első látásra úr kinézetű hozzászólónak pedig üzenem, hogy : az, hogy én elvesztettem a kulcsot, az nem nagy probléma, mert van másik. De ha elintézem, hogy Ön beadja a kulcsot, az Önnek súlyos fejtörést fog okozni.


----------



## pitti (2006 Július 15)

Pixi írta:


> De ha elintézem, hogy Ön beadja a kulcsot, az Önnek súlyos fejtörést fog okozni.


AAA dehogy. A sujos fejtorest az ket elegans kockas abroszba oltozott uriember fogja okozni akiknek megattam az Efi cimet egy fel uveg palinka es ket beigert pofon kovetkezteben.:!:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 15)

PIxi újra él és alkot!!!


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 15)

mikigyerek írta:


> PIxi újra él és alkot!!!


 
Csak várd ki a végét. Nekem volt utasom a felvonómban és miket mondott.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 15)

Egy jó liftes nem fecseg!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

Nincs jo liftes


----------



## andika (2006 Július 15)

De van. és az kapja a borravalót,amin sört vehet.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 15)

amitől berug, és elkezd dumálni a liftben. ez egy ördögi kör!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

negyszog:evil:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 15)

akkor már háromszög:!:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 15)

és igy indul a pletyka.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

Veszuk vagy eladjuk:111:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 15)

Jó pénzért eladjuk.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

Ha van egy negyszog akkor ha veszem, akkor az haromszog de ha eladom akkor otszog, es ha van egy kigyo ami ritkasag, mely ha megeszi onmagat, marad e utana egy kigyonyi ur/


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 15)

Mi tortent a JUdit-tal? hol van Efike csak nem bezartad?
add oda a kulcsot......................................


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

Efike hadatuzent az oszes kornyezo orszagnak es egy ecsettel es egy bibliaval a kezeben elindult atfesteni a benzinarakat a duplajara. Huseges araja egy spanglivassal uldozi.:555:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 25)

Tisztelt elvtársak, elvtársnők, kedves ápolók!

Bényuszevi párttagságot szeretnék kérni.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 25)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt elvtársak, elvtársnők, kedves ápolók!
> 
> Bényuszevi párttagságot szeretnék kérni.


 
Nem hiszem hogy van akadalya, a hutod tartalamat az uvegeset mar felajanlottad megvesztegeteskent, ha ezzel meg volnank akkor talaj ki magadnak valami titulust mert mi nem szeretunk dolgozni ezen,es pocsetet valaki ad es mar benne is vagy a buliba.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 25)

Szerintem nevezd ki magad Császári és Királyi Sörkóstoló Mesternek és akkor a Pixi nagyon ideges lesz- :twisted:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 25)

Remélem megfelel.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 25)

Szóval Császsátri és királyi Sörkostolólesz a rangod?


----------



## andika (2006 Július 25)

Jaj most látom!Nehogy máááááán főparaszt legyél te emberke.Az Efi tanácsa sokkal jobb.Én arra szavazok!!!!!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

Ja, akinek ennyi söre van az csak kóstoló lehet!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 25)

Hát nem is paraszt!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 25)

Majd megkóstolhatja a Pxi sörét:shock:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 25)

Köszi lányok, asszonyok!

Azér még várok egy-két véleményt!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 25)

Efike ötletét csak azért nem favorizálom, mert Pixi ellen irányul.
Én meg nem szeretném bántani Pixit.
Az igazi parasztok meg a világ legjószívűbb emberei.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 25)

*Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete* 
*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *


----------



## andika (2006 Július 25)

Akkor legyél!És adj pálinkát és söröt!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

Tolem lehetsz, csak meg nem ert ide a palesz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 25)

Kedves Sztyopa barátom !

Te egy Úr vagy és ennek megfelelően 'Császári és Királyi Sörkóstoló Mesterré' történő kinevezésedet messzemenően támogatom. Amit Te megkóstolsz és jónak találsz, azt egyszerűen megisszuk, amit meg pimpósnak találsz, azt málnaszörppel felturbózzuk és elfelezzük az Efi meg a Csöcsi között. 

pixi, a jószivű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

Pixis es Sztyopas sort nem iszunk, az a Pitti reszortja. Kulomben sem szeretem a sort, ugy hogy ratok is romolhat az oszes


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Sztyopa írta:


> Efike ötletét csak azért nem favorizálom, mert Pixi ellen irányul.
> Én meg nem szeretném bántani Pixit.
> Az igazi parasztok meg a világ legjószívűbb emberei.


Fel vagyok háborodva. Az alapszabály értelmében nem lehet a Bényuszevi Párt tagja olyan személy (és gyors ) aki nem nem hazudik, nem vádaskodik igaztalanul, nem lop, nem csal, nem festi magát , nem álnok, nem gonosz, és jószivű.
Másrészt az igazi paraszt logó törvény által védett és Karsay József országgyűlési képviselő számára van kiutalva.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 26)

Tisztelt Párttagok!

Köszönöm a segítséget, most már végképp nem tudom eldönteni melyik titulust használjam.
Azért kűddök a Rácegresiből mégegy üveggel, csak rendesen osszátok el.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Köszönöm. Elosztottam. Félóránként egy kortyra.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Párttagok!
> 
> Köszönöm a segítséget, most már végképp nem tudom eldönteni melyik titulust használjam.
> Azért kűddök a Rácegresiből mégegy üveggel, csak rendesen osszátok el.


 
Persze, hogy rendesen lesz elosztva. Az enyém lesz az egész és kész. A többiek pedig percenként vethetnek rá egy pillantást.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

:kaboom:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Most meséd el, hogy mitől lettél már ily boldogtalan.
Vagy nem tetszik, ahogy elosztottam a pálinkát?


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Te nem szerecc :12:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

:555: En sem


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

:,,:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

Mi van, belejottel a csatazasba? Parbajszokeveny:99:


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Nemi gaz :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

Sajnalom, aki nem latogatja a csatateret, az igazolatlan hinyzas miatt muvi metelesnek esik ala. Ha mar volt, akkor megegyszer


----------



## andika (2006 Július 26)

Má mit akarsz levágni belőle?Gondolj az asszonykájára is!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 26)

Asszem megvan a megoldás.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Mire?


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 26)

A pártpozícióra.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Ujjéééé ez is megszületett, te aztán nem aprózod el a dolgokat!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 26)

!
Köszönöm!


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Na azér !! :lol:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Amúgy jól hangzik, ezt ügyesen összehoztad. Én nem tudnék kitalálni ennyi marhaságot magamnak, így maradok eccerű alattvaló.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 26)

Ne bánkóggy drága virágszál ollyan is kell egy pártba.
Lehet hogy az egyszerű alattvalónak nagyobb szíve van mint a legszebb titulusú párttagnak.


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 26)

Csillag írta:


> Amúgy jól hangzik, ezt ügyesen összehoztad. Én nem tudnék kitalálni ennyi marhaságot magamnak, így maradok eccerű alattvaló.



Kinek az alattvalója? És mit szólnak, akik feletted vannak? És jó ez nekünk? Annyi kérdés, és olyan nagy a hőség!!!!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Köszönöm, máris jobban érzem magam.  
Gondold el, hogy mennyi dolgom lenne, ha pozícióm lenne, így meg elég ha csak zaklatom a minisztereket, grófokat, álgrófokat, a rendőrfőnök urat és a többieket.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Egy pártban ne emlegesd a hőséget, csak a hűséget.
Teljesen közömbös különben, hogy ki van felül. Azt úgyis lebuktatjuk, aki meg alul van azt kiemeljük, hogy a következő lebuktatáshoz is legyen alanyunk.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Judith írta:


> Kinek az alattvalója? És mit szólnak, akik feletted vannak? És jó ez nekünk? Annyi kérdés, és olyan nagy a hőség!!!!


 
Te is felettem vagy! Mit szólsz? 
Engedélyt kérek meghunnyászkodni.


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 26)

Aggodóm Efuke! Ugyanis teljesen logikusnak tünik amit mondasz. megyek hüsölni valahova. remélem hamarosan visszatér a kritikusi hajlamom, meg rosszindulatom. Utálok egyetérteni!


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 26)

Csillag írta:


> Te is felettem vagy! Mit szólsz?
> Engedélyt kérek meghunnyászkodni.



Ma te csak ne nagyon juhászkodj, mert nagyon fárasztó lenne megadni hozzá az engedélyt.:shock:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Efike írta:


> Egy pártban ne emlegesd a hőséget, csak a hűséget.
> Teljesen közömbös különben, hogy ki van felül. Azt úgyis lebuktatjuk, aki meg alul van azt kiemeljük, hogy a következő lebuktatáshoz is legyen alanyunk.


 
Te úgyis örökösen úgy csűröd csavarod , míg te kerülsz felülre, na. 
Na most megint kaptál egy magas labdát.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Judith írta:


> Ma te csak ne nagyon juhászkodj, mert nagyon fárasztó lenne megadni hozzá az engedélyt.:shock:


 
Kifogyott a királyi papír, netalán nincs tenta a pecséthez?


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Küldj légyszives egy kis hűset nekem is, mert a ventillátor már kikezdte a testemet, itt ülök gatyában és olvadok. A hűtő tele van fagylalttal de arra nincs erőm, hogy nyalni menjek. :lol:
Délben csináltam 40 palacsintát, egy kis mazsolás túróval, megszórtam vaniliás cukorral és reszeltem a túróba citromhéjat, de az sem kell hidegen.
Tegnap egy pulyka csöcsét sütöttem le egybe fokhagymával, betettem a hűtőbe, hogy legyen hideg felvágottam, de az sem izlik.
Meg fogok halni, de már az sem érdekel, mert jön a magyar Jézus és feltámadunk !!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Jaj te szegény, hogy neked mennyi gondod lehet azzal a 40 db palacsintával, sült pulykahússal és fagylalttal. 
Pfffújjj, rá sem tudnék nézni. Küldd el nekem mind az összeset, hogy ne szenvedj tovább! Én önfeláldozó vagyok.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 26)

Csillag írta:


> Köszönöm, máris jobban érzem magam.
> Gondold el, hogy mennyi dolgom lenne, ha pozícióm lenne, így meg elég ha csak zaklatom a minisztereket, grófokat, álgrófokat, a rendőrfőnök urat és a többieket.


 
Hogy jobban érezd magad kűddök még egy kis kerek csokoládét.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Sztyopa írta:


> Hogy jobban érezd magad kűddök még egy kis kerek csokoládét.


 
Hogy te milyen aranyos vagy!  
Jöhet a csokoládé. Te egy nagyon gondos gondoskodó miniszter vagy.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 26)

Csillagrobotnak kerek csoki ? Csak a szögletest ismeri. Szerintem nem tudja beazonosítani és gurigázni fog vele...


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Amióta átprogramoztam, már felsimeri.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 26)

Efike írta:


> Amióta átprogramoztam, már felsimeri.


 
Én is ezt mondom, hogy ismerem, dehát senki sem hisz nekem.


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 26)

Csillag írta:


> Kifogyott a királyi papír, netalán nincs tenta a pecséthez?



Túl meleg van, és lukas a papir.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 26)

Efike írta:


> Küldj légyszives egy kis hűset nekem is, mert a ventillátor már kikezdte a testemet, itt ülök gatyában és olvadok. A hűtő tele van fagylalttal de arra nincs erőm, hogy nyalni menjek. :lol:
> Délben csináltam 40 palacsintát, egy kis mazsolás túróval, megszórtam vaniliás cukorral és reszeltem a túróba citromhéjat, de az sem kell hidegen.
> Tegnap egy pulyka csöcsét sütöttem le egybe fokhagymával, betettem a hűtőbe, hogy legyen hideg felvágottam, de az sem izlik.
> Meg fogok halni, de már az sem érdekel, mert jön a magyar Jézus és feltámadunk !!


 
Akkor ezt a sok finomat amit megfőztél és nemeszed küld át nekem.Itt is meleg van,de feláldozom magam!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 3)

ide lehet lejelentkezni az ujaknak is.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

Én régi vagyok és jelentkezem, de még nem tudom, hogy mire. 
Egyszerűen jó jelentkezni.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 3)

Hova és miért jelentkezzek én?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

Ila1 írta:


> Hova és miért jelentkezzek én?


 
Szerintem csak jelentkezz egyszerűen, aztán majd kiderül


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 3)

Én is bejelentkezem tisztelettel!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 3)

katamama írta:


> Én is bejelentkezem tisztelettel!


 
Az jó


----------



## Portika (2006 Augusztus 3)

Kedves Húsdarálós (főleg, hogy öntöttvas), úgyis mint Melitta, 
meggyőző érvek és eszközök hatására, mint új, én is bejelentkezem. Persze nekem sem elég világos, hogy ezzel mit követek el, különösen egyes előző üzenetek szerinti zoológia komplikációval súlyosbított geometriai fejtegetések ismeretében. No és itt szeretném megjegyezni, hogy éljenek a moderátorok!


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

.. én is jelentkezem! Akármire...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Portika írta:


> Kedves Húsdarálós (főleg, hogy öntöttvas), úgyis mint Melitta,
> meggyőző érvek és eszközök hatására, mint új, én is bejelentkezem. Persze nekem sem elég világos, hogy ezzel mit követek el, különösen egyes előző üzenetek szerinti zoológia komplikációval súlyosbított geometriai fejtegetések ismeretében. No és itt szeretném megjegyezni, hogy éljenek a moderátorok!


 


A Lavorsnak akinek van husdaraloja is, / eredeti ontott vas / Kuldjel virtualis bonbont. Ot meg lehet vesztegetni En beka vagyok, nekem csak jo legy


----------



## Portika (2006 Augusztus 3)

Köszönöm a jótanácsot Csöcsike, most megyek gyerekezni, azután megkeresem a virtuális bonbonküldés módját és lebonbonozom az eszközöst. Jó légyként repkedve jóságot nem ígérhetek, csak mi lényegem. Azon még gondolkodám, hogy ez mi is valójában.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Augusztus 3)

csocsike írta:


> A Lavorsnak akinek van husdaraloja is, / eredeti ontott vas / Kuldjel virtualis bonbont. Ot meg lehet vesztegetni En beka vagyok, nekem csak jo legy


 
Igaz, én már elég öreg darab vagyok, de ha kell, én is jelentkezem!!

De, olyan hátsó gondolattal és kérdéssel, hogy miért nem tudok bemenni a chett-re? Megjelenik egy kocka, és hiába írom be amit be kell, nem reagál!!! Egyszóval: kívül maradok a chetten...

Küldök a válaszért egy kis megvesztegetőket!!

Húha! Most olvasom, hogy a békának csak légy kell... akko most mi lesz?
Ígérem, a válasz után hozok egyet!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Hilda1949 írta:


> Igaz, én már elég öreg darab vagyok, de ha kell, én is jelentkezem!!
> 
> De, olyan hátsó gondolattal és kérdéssel, hogy miért nem tudok bemenni a chett-re? Megjelenik egy kocka, és hiába írom be amit be kell, nem reagál!!!
> 
> Küldök a válaszért egy kis megvesztegetőket!!


 

Jo kerdes, holnapra megoldjuk


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 3)

A jelenleti iv sok mindenre jo.
Pl reggel felkellsz es ha nem akarnal nagyon szoba allni velunk,mert morci vagy vagy nem ersz ra, ide csak bejelentkezel hogy gondolsz rank  
Mivel mi megvesztegerhetok vagyunk,nem art ha tudod hogy hogy all a raktar keszlet mibol van ma hiany palika ,bor, sor vagy valami inyenc kulonlegeseg a mai hiany.
Itt lehet haladekot kapni bon bon ugyben ha meg nem szerezted be a megveszetegeteshez szukseges adagot.
Arra is jo a jelenlesti iv ha meg sem nyerte el tetszesed az oldal, akkor ne a Paff a buvos sarkanyt tedd fel 20 alkalommal.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 3)

Csak tömören: Jelen.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Mielott bekapjuk a legyet .....en is lejeletkezem 
Itt vagyok ...ragyogok ...mint a fekete szurok .......


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 3)

Fifiek ilyen hosszu kimenot nem szoktak adni a zartosztalyrol.
Hol koboroltal?
orulunk hogy itt vagy 
puszi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

itt is ...ott is ;-)
mult heten .... priznicben


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Megoperallak


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 3)

hun kezded ??


----------



## Portika (2006 Augusztus 3)

csocsike írta:


> A Lavorsnak akinek van husdaraloja is, / eredeti ontott vas / Kuldjel virtualis bonbont. Ot meg lehet vesztegetni En beka vagyok, nekem csak jo legy



Hogy küldjek virtuális bonbon? Legyek kreatív és találjak ki valamit, vagy ennek az oldalon van módja, csak én balfékként nem találom?


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 3)

Úgy gondoltam,hogy feltöltőm a raktárat,mert most nagy a forgalom,és kifogyóban a készlet!
Megvesztegetem a pártot,hátha felvesztek,valamire tán jó leszek!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Portika írta:


> Hogy küldjek virtuális bonbon? Legyek kreatív és találjak ki valamit, vagy ennek az oldalon van módja, csak én balfékként nem találom?


 

Legy kreativ talad fol agad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

katamama írta:


> Úgy gondoltam,hogy feltöltőm a raktárat,mert most nagy a forgalom,és kifogyóban a készlet!
> Megvesztegetem a pártot,hátha felvesztek,valamire tán jó leszek!


 
Ezt meglatjak a fiuk es sirva fakadnak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

FiFike írta:


> hun kezded ??


 

Majd bibelodok egy kicsit, hun itt hun ott


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 3)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt meglatjak a fiuk es sirva fakadnak


 
:12: :12:


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 3)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt meglatjak a fiuk es sirva fakadnak


 
Legalább borba tudják folytani bánatukat!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 3)

katamama írta:


> Legalább borba tudják folytani bánatukat!


 
Ne is mond drága katamama.

Annyira bánatos vagyok ki tudnám inni az egész pincét.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 3)

FiFike írta:


> Mielott bekapjuk a legyet .....en is lejeletkezem
> Itt vagyok ...ragyogok ...mint a fekete szurok .......


 
Már éppen ideje volt!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 3)

allegro írta:


> .. én is jelentkezem! Akármire...


 
Bátor vagy!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 3)

szóval mire is jelentkezzek??????


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 3)

csocsike írta:


> A Lavorsnak akinek van husdaraloja is, / eredeti ontott vas / Kuldjel virtualis bonbont. Ot meg lehet vesztegetni En beka vagyok, nekem csak jo legy


 
Milyen márkájú,szinű, és nagyságút kérsz kedves béka?


----------



## Portika (2006 Augusztus 4)

csocsike írta:


> Legy kreativ talad fol agad


Ez a légy kreatív kb. olyan, mint hogy "légy sovány!". (legalább akkor a béka nem kapja be) De azért feltaláltam magam, s egy saját készítésű "bonbon"-t küldtem Melittának. A bonbon az Övé, ha akarja megosztja Veletek.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 4)

Jo reggelt Canada, Jo reggelt Magyarorszag es mindenkinek bar hol is eljen.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)




----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

Neked is, habar ugy aludtam mint a Satan kutyaja, nyuszitve vonyitva Duli mar ki akart kotni a verandara , de en gyoztem.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 4)

Ez édi+bédi is!Már a kép.(félreérthető volt.)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

Pedig nem annak szántam, csak így jött elő.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 4)

Sztyopa írta:


> Ne is mond drága katamama.
> 
> Annyira bánatos vagyok ki tudnám inni az egész pincét.


 
Miért vagy bánatos?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Szervusztok!

Nem-e lehetne-e abban a piamegőrzésben segíten?:lol:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 4)

tibi írta:


> Szervusztok!
> 
> Nem-e lehetne-e abban a piamegőrzésben segíten?:lol:


Itt mindent lehet.Lophatod is meg őrízheted is, ahogy kedved telik.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Csillag írta:


> Itt mindent lehet.Lophatod is meg őrízheted is, ahogy kedved telik.


Hát csillag,ha olyan hideg lesz,mint amilyenről képeket küldött Csöcsike,akkor én egy fabatkát sem adnék annak a pálinkának a lelkiüdvéért:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

Te csak ne piszkald a palinkamat mert leontlek malnaszorrel


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

csocsike írta:


> Komoly hovihar van. 90km-es szel-8 fok a szellel egyutt-21. Kivittem a kutyat tojni es folborult a szelben


Na,most azért ez a hóvihar csak nem komoly?Mert akkor én is gurítok valami keményet


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

csocsike írta:


> Te csak ne piszkald a palinkamat mert leontlek malnaszorrel


Pedig Efikével már a pálinka eltüntetésére irányuló stratégián törjük ám a fejünket,bedobunk minden trükköt.Ugye Efi?túszokat ne ejtünk:lol:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Bocsánatot kérek,de most nekem kell mennem a kutyát felborítatni,mert letépi a gatyámat,még gyövök


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Melitta írta:


> Jo reggelt Canada, Jo reggelt Magyarorszag es mindenkinek bar hol is eljen.


Kedves Melitta,ki itt a párttitkár?Lehet jelentkezni?Miben lehetek hasznos tagja a pártnak?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 4)

Kedves Tibi !
A parttagok onkent valaszthatnak tisztseget maguknak , amit a tovabbiakban a tagsag jovahagy . Figyelmedbe ajanlom , hogy itt a rendorfonoktol kezdve mindenki megvesztegetheto . A raktar feltolteserol rendszerint az uj tagok gondoskodnak . Allando hianycikk a magyar palinka es a dietas rumos meggy . Szekhelyunk ,- igy a raktar is Torontoban ill. Niagara Falls-on van . Szeretettel koszontelek koreinkbe .


> Igy kezdtuk
> 2004-01-11, 04:48 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 4)

2004-01-11, 04:48 PM 


dulifuli



vbmenu_register("postmenu_19744", true); 
Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jan 2003
Hol: Niagara Falls
Üzenet: 2,157 


 

 

BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság 

TISZTELT BENYUSZEVI TAGSAG!
Javasolnam, hogy csinaljunk egy kis rendszert, a Partunkban, mert mostmar nem tudom ki kicsoda :shock: :roll: 

TAGSAG:
Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 
Feri T ----koronazatlan kiraj :5: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Misi ----a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----(meg nem palyazott meg egyetlen funkciot sem :!: )

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

Kerem aki meg nem toltotte ki a jelentkezesi lapjat surgosen tegye meg!!!! 
__________________
--duli-fuli--
A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Kedves Tibi !
> A parttagok onkent valaszthatnak tisztseget maguknak , amit a tovabbiakban a tagsag jovahagy . Figyelmedbe ajanlom , hogy itt a rendorfonoktol kezdve mindenki megvesztegetheto . A raktar feltolteserol rendszerint az uj tagok gondoskodnak . Allando hianycikk a magyar palinka es a dietas rumos meggy . Szekhelyunk ,- igy a raktar is Torontoban ill. Niagara Falls-on van . Szeretettel koszontelek koreinkbe .


Hát kérem szépen,nem tudom nyom-e a latba valamit,ha elárulom,hogy én jelenleg a Zwack Unicum Rt. biztonsági kirendeltség vezetője vagyok,tehát rálátásom van mind az unicumra,mind a kecskeméti minőségi pálinkákra is.A raktár feltöltése így valószínüleg nagy nehézséget nem jelent,amúgy ha valaki esetleg kanadai whisky-vel akarna megvesztegetni,nembánom,csak ne kevésselRögtön átnézem a listát,milyen tisztség tetszene nekem és köszönöm,hogy párttag lehetek:lol:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

Tisztelt kiráj és tagság

Tekintettel arra, hogy nem láttam itt olyan funkciót,mely hivatott lenne a T.népség testi gyarapodásának fenntartására és kulináris örömeinek okozására,ezért szívesen ellátnám a fő főznöki és kóstolnoki beosztást.
Ha viszont kolompolásra nem ér asztalhoz az egybegyűlt T.társulat,én bizony felzabálok mindent. Nem mellékes dolog,hogy eredeti szakmám szakács,csak ugye van a mondás,hogy mindenki rendőrnek születik,csak van aki tovább tanul.Én megrekedtem kissé.
Na,megszavazzátok?:lol:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 5)

tt lehet jelentkezni a Benyuszevi Partba,ha valaki akar.
jo ha eleg beteg es munkaundoritisze van, jo ha hajlamos a megvesztegethetoseg nemes tulajdonsagara,es feltetlen kell hogy a raktar feltolteseben aktivan resztvegyen,es kelloen libegos legyen a jarasa a hazai pajinkatol.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

Jó, legyél te a kiráji fő főznöki felkostoló. Ehhez mit szólsz?


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 5)

Szeretnék jelenkezni *A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója *posztjára! 
A raktárakat feltőltöttem jóféle pálinkával,borral,finom csoki desszertet sem kihagyva.
Azt hiszem,hogy a többi feltételnek is megfelelek!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 5)

*Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete* 
*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*


Efiek es Judit tobbiek irjatok ide aki kimaradt.
A Part vagy gittegylet alapszabalyat is ossze kene dobni ujbol.
A megveszetegethetoseget nem kifelejteni! :wink:
Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17797&stc=1&d=1154766107


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Most nézem, hogy Ama(r)-gi aki réges régen ki lett zárva, mint "Vil Csász, a zászlós úr" szerepel a listán. :shock:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 5)

Jelentkeznék, mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, visszaélés elleni titkok tudója, mint ügyeletes szerény kis angyal :-(


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike, tépd össze a listát.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

A titkok tudóját nem támogatom, mert az Andika.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csillag írta:


> Efike, tépd össze a listát.


Előbb összeborzollak.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike írta:


> Most nézem, hogy Ama(r)-gi aki réges régen ki lett zárva, mint "Vil Csász, a zászlós úr" szerepel a listán. :shock:


 

Nem szerepel:twisted:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 5)

Akkor: Jelentkeznék, mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója, mint ügyeletes szerény kis angyal :sad:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Nem szerepel:twisted:


Csalsz :twisted:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike írta:


> Előbb összeborzollak.


Nem tucc


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Mert fucc


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

Itt ülök.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike írta:


> Csalsz :twisted:


 


Teged feltetlenul. Fujjjj:twisted:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

Ila1 írta:


> Akkor: Jelentkeznék, mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója, mint ügyeletes szerény kis angyal :sad:


 
a titok szó semmi képpen nem jó mert az az Andikáé! viszont lehetnél tangaügyi kormánybiztos és kerítésügyi miniszterasszony


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Bocsan at a zavarasert ! Ila lattad mar az en titulusomat ? Annyi titkot tudok , hogy huhuuuuu ............ha en egyszer kinyitom a szamat ....ha en egyszer elkezdek beszelni ..............


----------



## böbike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Kérlek titeket, vegyetek fel , a BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kájának.
Bűvkörömben repkednek a pálinkák, csokikák, sörikék, csak kapkodnotok kell.
Mivel, semmi munka nevű förtelem nem szívja el varázserőm.Ez a képességem folyamatos, nem fogy ki - (el).


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csillag írta:


> Itt ülök.


Én állok :twisted:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

böbike írta:


> Kérlek titeket, vegyetek fel , a BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kájának.
> Bűvkörömben repkednek a pálinkák, csokikák, sörikék, csak kapkodnotok kell.
> Mivel, semmi munka nevű förtelem nem szívja el varázserőm.Ez a képességem folyamatos, nem fogy ki - (el).


 
támogatlak (ha elesnél)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike írta:


> Én állok :twisted:


Ülj már le, mert elfáracc


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Tegnap olvastam :


> *Mikor csapj fel kerítőnőnek?*• Ha a megmentésre váró áldozatod még javában lubickol a szerelmi bánatban, nem fog tudni őszintén és kellő nyitottsággal belevágni egy új kapcsolatba. Így ne azzal próbáld oltani a bánatát, hogy keresel neki egy új a pasit, inkább szervezz olyan programokat, amelyek elvonják a figyelmét a szakítás utáni időszak keserűségéről.
> • Attól, hogy neked bejön(ne) egy pasi, még egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy a barátnődnek is az esete. Nem árt, ha szervezel egy diavetítést a fickóról, de legalább is előrukkolsz néhány fényképpel, hogy kipuhatold, létrejöhet-e az a bizonyos szikra.
> • Maradj a realitás talaján! Gondold át, vannak-e egyáltalán közös vonásaik, van-e azonosság a temperamentumukban. Egy nebáncsvirág és egy hangos macsó aligha okoznának osztatlan sikert egymásnál.
> • Kalkuláld be, hogy egy ilyen nem bevallottan is elvásárokkal teli helyzetben aligha tudják a legjobb formájukat hozni. Ezért is fontos, hogy legalább te laza maradj.
> • Ne stesszeld őket, hanyagold a félreérthetetlen célozgatásokat a jelenlétükben (pl.: Hát épp itt az ideje, hogy elkeljen végre ez a lány…). Elég, ha megteremted az alkalmat, hogy megismerkedjenek, a többit már bízd rájuk!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Bobike !
Irjad alulra a titulusodat , oda a nevedhez ....tamogatjuk a parttagsagodat !


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

mikigyerek írta:


> támogatlak (ha elesnél)


 
Az a NŐtanács, ami támogatja.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Ki dugta el az Andikat?:twisted:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Koran reggel lanyokat keresgelsz szepseges Hercegem ! ?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Nem én dugtam :lol:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

rám hiába néztek!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Koran reggel lanyokat keresgelsz szepseges Hercegem ! ?


 

Ja, nehez ejszakam volt es most meg benne vagyok a dolgokban


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

mikigyerek írta:


> rám hiába néztek!


 

Azt tudjuk. Mars az anyoshoz:twisted:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Azt tudjuk. Mars az anyoshoz:twisted:


Már elásta


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csillag írta:


> Már elásta


 
bizonyám! arccal lefelé, ha kaparni kezdene lefelé haladjon!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 5)

*Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete* 
*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*
*Bobike-*BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója*, ügyeletes kis angyal 


Efiek es Judit tobbiek irjatok ide aki kimaradt.
A Part vagy gittegylet alapszabalyat is ossze kene dobni ujbol.
A megveszetegethetoseget nem kifelejteni! :wink:
Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csillag írta:


> Jó, legyél te a kiráji fő főznöki felkostoló. Ehhez mit szólsz?


Waooooo,minőőőő beosztásMegtiszteltetés számomra és ígérem rászolgálok a bizalomra:lol:Köszönöm!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csillag ragyogo az otleted !
Tibi most ezt a titulust biggyeszd oda alulra es lathato lesz mindenki szamara .
Bemesz "VEZERLOPULT" es ott alairas szerkesztese !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

tibi írta:


> Waooooo,minőőőő beosztásMegtiszteltetés számomra és ígérem rászolgálok a bizalomra:lol:Köszönöm!


 

Beles


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Csillag ragyogo az otleted !
> Tibi most ezt a titulust biggyeszd oda alulra es lathato lesz mindenki szamara .
> Bemesz "VEZERLOPULT" es ott alairas szerkesztese !


Magamnak bezzeg nem tudok kitalálni semmit sem.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

"Az ifjusag csillaga ragyog most feletted, *Ragyogj*, *csillag*, hogy mindenki szeressen ..."


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 5)

Na, visszaertunk. Kva meleg volt. Palinkat hoztam de nem adok...:twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

pitti írta:


> Na, visszaertunk. Kva meleg volt. Palinkat hoztam de nem adok...:twisted:


 

Nem is koll [email protected] meg:twisted:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csillag írta:


> Magamnak bezzeg nem tudok kitalálni semmit sem.


 
a bényuveszi párt vezérlő Csillagához mit szólnál?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Pitti-Pittttiiii pleaseeeeeeeee !


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Hahaha Csocsike a "Beles" qrva joooo van nekije veleje !


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

pitti írta:


> Na, visszaertunk. Kva meleg volt. Palinkat hoztam de nem adok...:twisted:


a régi Pitti! örülök hogy itt vagy! (nekem sem adol?):sad:


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Pitti-Pittttiiii pleaseeeeeeeee !


Na jo. Gyere ejfelkor a raktar ajtohoz.


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 5)

mikigyerek írta:


> a régi Pitti! örülök hogy itt vagy! (nekem sem adol?):sad:


Te is gyere ejfelkor a raktarajtohoz.:lol:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

pitti írta:


> Te is gyere ejfelkor a raktarajtohoz.:lol:


 
szerencséd van b..meg!:lol:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

De jooo  Megyunk delutan az Ontario tohoz bogracsos fejtett bablevesezni ! Gyertek oda is ! Ohh hiv om a lavorost is ;-)


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> De jooo  Megyunk delutan az Ontario tohoz bogracsos fejtett bablevesezni !


 
sajnállak!:twisted:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Beles


Ha tudnád mennyireÉn az "edd meg,amit főztél"elvet szigorúan betartom:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

tibi írta:


> Ha tudnád mennyireÉn az "edd meg,amit főztél"elvet szigorúan betartom:lol:


 
En sem bizom az aszonyra, elni akarok


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

ugyibar ...tisztelet a kivetelnek !? 
Egyebkent a vilagHiru szakacsok mind ferfiak voltak . Lasd Turos Lukacs


----------



## idgam (2006 Augusztus 5)

pitti írta:


> Te is gyere ejfelkor a raktarajtohoz.:lol:


:7: Sziasztok! 

Itt vagyok én is..
....de elfelejtettem melyik raktárajtóhoz kell menni éjfélkor.....
....ha van olyan raktárajtó ahol a szeretet és a békesség van, akkor én oda megyek....na és persze ahol jó zene van.....


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> ugyibar ...tisztelet a kivetelnek !?
> Egyebkent a vilagHiru szakacsok mind ferfiak voltak . Lasd Turos Lukacs


Volt nekem egy tanárom az Ecseri úton( a sulit azóta Gundelről nevezték el) úgy hívják,hogy Unger Károly.Ha jól tudom,most ő a Szakács és Cukrász szövetség elnöke.Na, az emberként is komoly volt és szakemberként is.Nekem ő a legnagyobb


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> En sem bizom az aszonyra, elni akarok


Na például a bográcsos szarvaspörkölt készítéséhez én sem engedném közel az enyémet


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 5)

tibi írta:


> Volt nekem egy tanárom az Ecseri úton( a sulit azóta Gundelről nevezték el) úgy hívják,hogy Unger Károly.Ha jól tudom,most ő a Szakács és Cukrász szövetség elnöke.Na, az emberként is komoly volt és szakemberként is.Nekem ő a legnagyobb


 
igen? en az Ecseri uton erettsegiztem.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 5)

Pitti
Orulok hogy itt vagy tul eltetek a repulest? remek hogy csak ejfelkor osztol pajinkat mert kanikula van es megart nekik a napali tivornya.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

Itt vagyok drágáim és imádlak titeket,egytől egyig.
Én komolyan veszem a beosztásomat,tudjátok jól és köszi hogy elismeritek a munkámat.
ELŐRE!


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 5)

pitti írta:


> Na, visszaertunk. Kva meleg volt. Palinkat hoztam de nem adok...:twisted:




Szép egy dolog, mondhatom. Én itt ültem glédában két hétig és öriztem távollétedben a vagyont, és erre ez a hála? Vigyázzon a te bramptoni pálinkás raktáradra ezután a Radai Rossebb. Ápropo, mit hoztál nekem? Azt hiszem igértél egy párttitkárt.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 5)

A párttitkárról eddig még nem nyilatkozott. Erről mélyen hallgatott.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 5)

Tibi kimaradt!


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 5)

És tölem is kértetek engedélyt a pártba való belépéshez? Én nem emlékszem rá! Elöbb le kell tennetek az üveget a küszöb elé, utána csöngetni, és mire kijövök érte, ti elszaladtok, csak az üveget hggyátok ott nekem. Hétvégén ugyanis titokban árusitom a piát, mert köll a pénz. Ugyanis amit eddig a párt zsebéből illegálisan kivettem, azt most sem adom vissza, de gyüjteni, azér gyüjtök rája.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

:lol:


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 5)

Szoltál, imádott Efikém?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csak halkan kuncogtam. Ez a mondat "Ugyanis amit eddig a párt zsebéből illegálisan kivettem, azt most sem adom vissza, de gyüjteni, azér gyüjtök rája" megkérdőjelezhetetlenné tette erkölcsi nimbuszodat :twisted:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Ez aztan nem semmi ! Ugyeletes kis angyal es miniszterasszonynem kell ide ! 


> Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója*, ügyeletes kis angyal


Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tanga es kerítésügyi *kormanyzoja *mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni biroklója .*


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Ez aztan nem semmi ! Ugyeletes kis angyal nem kell ide !
> 
> Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt rejtélyes képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni biroklója .*


 

A "titkos" sem, az az én titulusom!

A többi mehet!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Valójában a *visszaélés elleni biroklója* sem, mert a visszaélést segiteni kell.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike írta:


> Valójában a *visszaélés elleni biroklója* sem, mert a visszaélést segiteni kell.


 

Ez valami ujfajta ujrareinkarnacio


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike írta:


> Valójában a *visszaélés elleni biroklója* sem, mert a visszaélést segiteni kell.


 

akkor mi a vége?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 5)

andika írta:


> akkor mi a vége?


 
erre en is kivancsi vagyok.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Igy talan jobb lesz !?
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tanga es kerítésügyi *kormanyzoja es* rejtelyes képeinek *biroklója .*


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efike írta:


> Csak halkan kuncogtam. Ez a mondat "Ugyanis amit eddig a párt zsebéből illegálisan kivettem, azt most sem adom vissza, de gyüjteni, azér gyüjtök rája" megkérdőjelezhetetlenné tette erkölcsi nimbuszodat :twisted:



Jé, ki tudta? Szóval nekem van olyan? Mármint megkérdöjelezhetetlen erkölcsi nimbuszom? Már éppen itt az ideje, mert idáig csak a Mafla Lila Malacok között volt a helyem. Ez egy olyan kategoria, amibe azok tartoznak, akik lelkesen rohannak mások segitségére, önzetlenül, hogy aztán cserébe jól s---be rugják érte. Ide tartozott öbbek között Melitta is, és még néhányunk, pl. Csöcsike is, de ezt most sürgösen jóvá akarjuk tenni mindenféle borzalmas emberellenes akciókkal.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Igy talan jobb lesz !?
> Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tanga es kerítésügyi *kormanyzoja *mint a párt rejtelyes képeinek *biroklója .*



Megjegyeznem...azon kepek cseppet sem rejtelyesek...de ez nem szamit egy amugy ilyen nagyfelelossegu pozicional.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Nyilvanos kepek .....voltak .... rejtely , hogy miert mutogattak oket ;-)


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Igy talan jobb lesz !?
> Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tanga es kerítésügyi *kormanyzoja es* rejtelyes képeinek *biroklója .*


 

SZERINTEM tökéletes!
már csak javitani kell!
Megszavaztuk,összehoztuk!


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Nyilvanos kepek .....voltak .... rejtely , hogy miert mutogattak oket ;-)


 

Látod Fifike,te nem kapkodtad le a csónakos képet!Bombázó voltál rajta az igaz!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Nem adom a hab testemet, ertem kuzdeni kell.


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 5)

Hallatlanul ügyesek vagytok!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

*Benyuszevi Part Zartosztaly Gittegylete* 
*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *

*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője , , történésze, a múltbeli e-mail ásatások vezetője. +Irgalmatlan-irgalmas növér+++ 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*
*Bobike-*BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tanga es kerítésügyi *kormanyzoja es* rejtelyes képeinek *biroklója .*
*Tibi-kiráji fő főznöki felkóstoló."Amit ma megehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra":smile:
*


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Nem adom a hab testemet, ertem kuzdeni kell.


 

Sok a macera,nameg a Dulival sem szeretnénk rosszba lenni!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

Zsókuci írta:


> A BÉNYUSZEVI párt hegyoldali főszakácsa, a hegyoldalról :!:
> Egészen jól hangzik :!:


Helóóóóó,a konyha az enyééém!!:4:


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

Ajaj Tibi!

Te még nem tudod,hogy itt a legtöbb hapsi ,isteni szakács!
(Efi,Csöcsi, Pixi, Pitti...)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

Melitta írta:


> igen? en az Ecseri uton erettsegiztem.


Jééé,akor mi lehet,hogy találkoztunk?1976-79


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Efiporkolt rendel ubisali sor.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

andika írta:


> Ajaj Tibi!
> 
> Te még nem tudod,hogy itt a legtöbb hapsi ,isteni szakács!
> (Efi,Csöcsi, Pixi, Pitti...)


Akkor nincs más hátra főzőpárbaj!!!Az utolsó fala húsig


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

tibi írta:


> Akkor nincs más hátra főzőpárbaj!!!Az utolsó fala húsig


 

Leraglak mint marcang a csontot Fakanallal ez elso odaegett rantasig


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

Az jó,mert mi meg hamizunk!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

Melitta,közös ismerősök?Almási,Sziklai Kati,Király,mint tanarak?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Csocsike emlekszel ? Volt egy parton kivuli iro-kolto szakacsunk is . Efike majd Pitti szomszedsagabul .
Eszembe jutott a neve :Asi ..........Imadtam szadizni a pAsit ;-)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Leraglak mint marcang a csontot Fakanallal ez elso odaegett rantasig


Húúúúwazzze,ez pörköltöt kíván.Nevezd meg a segédeidet


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Efiporkolt rendel ubisali sor.


Efit nem adom,mert a barátom.És különben is,visszük a pálinkádat:4:


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

FiFike írta:


> Csocsike emlekszel ? Volt egy parton kivuli iro-kolto szakacsunk is . Efike majd Pitti szomszedsagabul .
> Eszembe jutott a neve :Asi ..........Imadtam szadizni a pAsit ;-)


 
Jaj,tényleg az Asi!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Nekem az idegeimre ment a pasiAsi. csak ne verselt volna


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 5)

Emlékszünk az esetre.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Szornyu volt, inkabb a Miki meg a Pixi, pedig ez nagy szo


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Szornyu volt, inkabb a Miki meg a Pixi, pedig ez nagy szo


Na most akkor mi van azzal apörkölt párbajjal?:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Na gyere ha mersz, berantlak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Az on kezeben nem jol all
hiaba bizonygatja nekem
az elarvult fakanal
ha mindent oda eget.
Elsozza borsozza
ehetetlen etek,
a fozes az tudomany,
ezt nem ertik feletek.
Irok neked odat a lecsos szelethez
s az ontottvas labost vagom a fejedhez


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

csocsike írta:


> Az on kezeben nem jol all
> hiaba bizonygatja nekem
> az elarvult fakanal
> ha mindent oda eget.
> ...



Dobálózol edénnyel?Ez nem bír erénnyel,
nem ettél még fínomat,ezért húzod orrodat.
Tudományhoz születni kell,ezt kegyelmed
eszével nem érheti fel,
Főzni kávét mindenki tud,
de ehető étket csak az ki álmodni tud.
mivel álom hiányában szenved kegyelmed
nem kaphat mát mint vizet és száraz kenyeret
:4:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 5)

Nálunk lement a nap,az asszony brummog,úgy hogy megyek.
Szép napot,akinél még az van és békés éjjelt akinek ez jutott.
Álmotokat őrizzék angyalok!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 5)

tibi írta:


> Melitta,közös ismerősök?Almási,Sziklai Kati,Király,mint tanarak?


 
azert nem ma erettsegiztem Sripkovits volt az osztalyfonokom.Kemiat tanitott amit nagyon utaltam.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

tibi írta:


> Dobálózol edénnyel?Ez nem bír erénnyel,
> nem ettél még fínomat,ezért húzod orrodat.
> Tudományhoz születni kell,ezt kegyelmed
> eszével nem érheti fel,
> ...


 
Az on tudomanya a pacalnal megall
de rostelyost meg sosem evett,
a magas lorol jobb ha leszall
a konyhaban sem adok kegyelmet
A foztom hire aszonyokat csalogat
tanulni jonnek ha hiszi ha nem.
Kukta letere , On krumplit hasogat
s jobb ha nem parbajozik velem


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 5)

:kaboom: 
Ugy latom minden szakacs tud ihleni csak azt nem ertem , hogy miert Csocsike a Muzsajuk ??? :``:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Olyan muzsas vagyok


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

FiFike írta:


> :kaboom:
> Ugy latom minden szakacs tud ihleni csak azt nem ertem , hogy miert Csocsike a Muzsajuk ??? :``:


Látják, hogy megvan egy mázsa, ha másra nem is, muzsának jó lesz...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Pixi írta:


> Látják, hogy megvan egy mázsa, ha másra nem is, muzsának jó lesz...


 


252 pound


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Mázsán mázsál a múzsa,
szétkenődött száján a rúzsa.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Az on tudomanya a pacalnal megall
> de rostelyost meg sosem evett,
> a magas lorol jobb ha leszall
> a konyhaban sem adok kegyelmet
> ...



Ha Ön csak főzni tud és nem alkotni,
le se álljon velem párbajozni,
asszonyokat elcsalta,étkeivel becsapta
El is mentek csalódottan,
főzeléket kaptak ottan.
Kegyelmet a konyhában nem adok,de nem is kérek
Ön fejére kenem a túrókrémet,
Bélszínt maga nem is látott,rostélyosról
hírből hallot,lábszár pörkölt nem a világ
kétlem az ön áltudományát
:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Annyit ér az Önök ríme,
mint a szendvicsben a Ráma,
vaj kell a szalámi alá,
nem a szakácsoknak réme


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Annyit ér az Önök ríme,
> mint a szendvicsben a Ráma,
> vaj kell a szalámi alá,
> nem a szakácsoknak réme


Kedves párbajtársam!Most mi legyen?Úgy érzékelem,Efike is beszállt a versengésbe


----------



## Varesz (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike drága
Tibit ne ingereld
Most mikigyereket
Hengereld.


----------



## Varesz (2006 Augusztus 6)

Egyébként szignálom a jelenléti ívet...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Varesz írta:


> Egyébként szignálom a jelenléti ívet...


Köszke!Oppá,amúgy én is,még levonják a fizumból,ha elfelejtem:4:


----------



## Varesz (2006 Augusztus 6)

Én nem kaphatok valamilyen címet?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Fáradni látszik a párbaj hőse,
nem tud főzni,lám-lám ő se,
Bográcsozásban mérjük erőnket
vadat főzni benne vízben vétek.
Bort kíván a szarvas pöri,vereset
és szárazat,
főzz jobbat nálam ha tudsz,nyomomba 
nem érsz e tudományban lemeradsz


----------



## Varesz (2006 Augusztus 6)

Az Efike nemsokára leszólja a rímeidet, "elrúgja a verslábaidat" meg hasonló jókat fog írni, de te mit se törődj vele, mert ENNi kell!


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

Varesz írta:


> Én nem kaphatok valamilyen címet?


 

dehogynem!Találd ki mi szeretnél lenni a pártunkban, megszavazzuk és felirunk és Te is felirhatod!


----------



## Varesz (2006 Augusztus 6)

A BéNYuSZeVi párt pénznyelő felügyelője és Rímfelelős-helyettese.

Bár Efit nem lehet helyettesíteni.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

Nekem jó.Lássuk mit szól a többi párttag!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Varesz írta:


> A BéNYuSZeVi párt pénznyelő felügyelője ...


Mi vagy Te ? Bank ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Tibi, az Efi aszonta, hogy a tejet mar ugyessen forralod, de az meg nem szakacstudomany


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Tibi, az Efi aszonta, hogy a tejet mar ugyessen forralod, de az meg nem szakacstudomany


Én ilyent soha nem mondtam :evil: Ma reggel kakaót rendeltem és lekozmálta a tejet, a barátok kedvencét édes palacsintával csinálta és a gefilte fish tele volt szálkával :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csak vigyazz, mert az ilyen a baratfulit is komolyan veszi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

Szegény tibi még el sem kezdett főzni, máris kétségbe vonjátok a szakácstudományát.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Azt hiszi, hogy ha kétfülű lábasban főz, akkor az jobb, mert stereo :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Multkor megbukott kemenytojas fozesbol
Piritosbol osztalyt ismetelt
8)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

Rá se ránts, úgyis ő hallgatja meg először.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

A lekvaroskenyeret is szakacskonyvbol keni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> A lekvaroskenyeret is szakacskonyvbol keni


Igen, mert ő precíz szakács.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Az angyalbögyöllő előtt mindig imádkozik :evil:, a múltkor meg a madártejhez egy papagájt akart megfejni :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csak rafogtak. Beka is szakacs


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

A fakanál sem áll jól a lábadban.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Az angyalbögyöllő előtt mindig imádkozik :evil:, a múltkor meg a madártejhez egy papagájt akart megfejni :evil:


 

Te csak maradj csondbe, embert baratjarol madarat tollarol. Mutasd a tollad


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csillag írta:


> A fakanál sem áll jól a lábadban.


 

Meg asziszem a gorcs sem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Meg asziszem a gorcs sem


A görcsödet nem látom


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Te csak maradj csondbe, embert baratjarol madarat tollarol. Mutasd a tollad


Most nem tudok, írok vele.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csillag írta:


> A fakanál sem áll jól a lábadban.


 
már megint csak a szex fak..anál!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

A nok mar csak ilyenek


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 6)

Judith írta:


> Szép egy dolog, mondhatom. Én itt ültem glédában két hétig és öriztem távollétedben a vagyont, és erre ez a hála? Vigyázzon a te bramptoni pálinkás raktáradra ezután a Radai Rossebb. Ápropo, mit hoztál nekem? Azt hiszem igértél egy párttitkárt.


Nyugi. Hoztam neked parttitkart. Kicsi, kopasz, gyurott oltonybe es hazudik de mar csak ilyet kaptam. Majd ma atviszem.:4:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

Szia Pitti! Látom jót tett neked a gyógykezelés, egészen megfiatalodtál.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

mikigyerek írta:


> már megint csak a szex fak..anál!


Na, aki a bábszínházból is képes nyilvánosházat csinálni az hallgasson, mert ráküldöm az anyósát.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csillag írta:


> Na, aki a bábszínházból is képes nyilvánosházat csinálni az hallgasson, mert ráküldöm az anyósát.


 
upsz!


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csillag írta:


> Szia Pitti! Látom jót tett neked a gyógykezelés, egészen megfiatalodtál.


Aaa, csak inkognitozok mer mindenki palinkat akar lopni tolem.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

pitti írta:


> Aaa, csak inkognitozok mer mindenki palinkat akar lopni tolem.


Látod, olyan sokáig nem voltál távol, hogy ezek a fiúk megváltozzanak.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> A nok mar csak ilyenek


A fakanaladdal te dicsekedtél én csak reagáltam.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csillag írta:


> A fakanaladdal te dicsekedtél én csak reagáltam.


Mi mással dicsekedne ?


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 6)

pitti írta:


> Nyugi. Hoztam neked parttitkart. Kicsi, kopasz, gyurott oltonybe es hazudik de mar csak ilyet kaptam. Majd ma atviszem.:4:



Jöhet. Majd átmenevljük, meg hajat növesztünk neki és megnyujtjuk, nomeg kivasaltatjuk vele az öltönyt. lesz belöle hamarosan olyan kapitalista, hogy csak na.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Judith írta:


> Jöhet. Majd átmenevljük, meg hajat növesztünk neki és megnyujtjuk, nomeg kivasaltatjuk vele az öltönyt. lesz belöle hamarosan olyan kapitalista, hogy csak na.


Van egy negyven tonnás gőzvasalóm. Kéred ?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Multkor megbukott kemenytojas fozesbol
> Piritosbol osztalyt ismetelt
> 8)


No kérem,a barát fülit azt le fogom szaggatni,a emény tojás azért lett kemény,mert így kértétek,a kakaót nem kozmáltam le,mert direkte nyuszisat kértetek,s mikroban melegítettem a tejcsit.A gefilte fisch receptjét és hozzá a halat Efitől kaptam,arról nem tehetek,hogy ilyen satnya dögöt hozott,ezt is napok óta hozza
Továbbá útálom a kétfülü edényt,tehát monóban főzök.
A reklamálók viszont büntiből holnap csak műzlit kapnak,Csillag viszont fenséges lakomát,punktum,slussz pássz.
:4:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> No kérem,a barát fülit azt le fogom szaggatni,a emény tojás azért lett kemény,mert így kértétek,a kakaót nem kozmáltam le,mert direkte nyuszisat kértetek,s mikroban melegítettem a tejcsit.A gefilte fisch receptjét és hozzá a halat Efitől kaptam,arról nem tehetek,hogy ilyen satnya dögöt hozott,ezt is napok óta hozza
> Továbbá útálom a kétfülü edényt,tehát monóban főzök.
> A reklamálók viszont büntiből holnap csak műzlit kapnak,Csillag viszont fenséges lakomát,punktum,slussz pássz.
> :4:


Köszönöm szépen. Azért látod kiálltam melletted?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> No kérem,a barát fülit azt le fogom szaggatni,a emény tojás azért lett kemény,mert így kértétek,a kakaót nem kozmáltam le,mert direkte nyuszisat kértetek,s mikroban melegítettem a tejcsit.A gefilte fisch receptjét és hozzá a halat Efitől kaptam,arról nem tehetek,hogy ilyen satnya dögöt hozott,ezt is napok óta hozza
> Továbbá útálom a kétfülü edényt,tehát monóban főzök.
> A reklamálók viszont büntiből holnap csak műzlit kapnak,Csillag viszont fenséges lakomát,punktum,slussz pássz.
> :4:


 

Ne haborogj, fozzel Efi mondta , hogy a zsiros deszkat is pozdorjabol csinaltad


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Ne haborogj, fozzel Efi mondta , hogy a zsiros deszkat is pozdorjabol csinaltad


Dehiszen mondta, hogy főz, decsak nekem.:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Viszont a mákoslecsót tényleg jól csinálja !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

A babos kendot is elbacta


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> A babos kendot is elbacta


Pedig mondtam neki, hogy tarkababból kell. De ragaszkodott a lóbabhoz.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Ne haborogj, fozzel Efi mondta , hogy a zsiros deszkat is pozdorjabol csinaltad


Megfutamodtál lány módjára a párbaj elől
Az Efi tuti nem mondott ilyent azt én tudom,mert ő nem olyan
Amúgy meg aki macskából csinálta a nyúl pörköltet,az ne is mondjon semmit,az újjab hír az,hogy rókát is ettél a minap,sőt a szomszédokat is meghívtad


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csillag írta:


> Dehiszen mondta, hogy főz, decsak nekem.:4:


Csillag neked báááármit


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> Megfutamodtál lány módjára a párbaj elől
> Az Efi tuti nem mondott ilyent azt én tudom,mert ő nem olyan
> Amúgy meg aki macskából csinálta a nyúl pörköltet,az ne is mondjon semmit,az újjab hír az,hogy rókát is ettél a minap,sőt a szomszédokat is meghívtad


 

Efiben bizhaccc Mond o kulombeketet is


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> Megfutamodtál lány módjára a párbaj elől
> Az Efi tuti nem mondott ilyent azt én tudom,mert ő nem olyan
> Amúgy meg aki macskából csinálta a nyúl pörköltet,az ne is mondjon semmit,az újjab hír az,hogy rókát is ettél a minap,sőt a szomszédokat is meghívtad


Megette azt a sánta rókát ! ? 
Rettenetes ! A Csöcsi egyre elvetemültebb. 
Képzeld tavaly a szomszédos temetőből lopkodta ki a csontokat és abból főzött csontlevest.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Megette azt a sánta rókát ! ?
> Rettenetes ! A Csöcsi egyre elvetemültebb.
> Képzeld tavaly a szomszédos temetőből lopkodta ki a csontokat és abból főzött csontlevest.


 

Irigy vagy mi,


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Megette azt a sánta rókát ! ?
> Rettenetes ! A Csöcsi egyre elvetemültebb.
> Képzeld tavaly a szomszédos temetőből lopkodta ki a csontokat és abból főzött csontlevest.


na,most mondd meg.És közben a velső csontból meg nyomta a piritósra mi?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Arra most már akkor nagyon oda kell figyelni,ha a medvéje is eltűnik és ha azzal egyidőben kínálgat kolbászt,sonkát,stb


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 6)

bundas kenyerrel martogatta brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Az a velőscsont már velőtlen volt, de azért ütögette a piritós fölött. 
Viszont el kell ismerni, hogy a szellemekből isteni pörköltöt csinált. Volt egy kifőzdéje is.


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Az a velőscsont már velőtlen volt, de azért ütögette a piritós fölött.
> Viszont el kell ismerni, hogy a szellemekből isteni pörköltöt csinált. Volt egy kifőzdéje is.


Honnan szerzett piritost a mocsok?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Az a velőscsont már velőtlen volt, de azért ütögette a piritós fölött.
> Viszont el kell ismerni, hogy a szellemekből isteni pörköltöt csinált. Volt egy kifőzdéje is.


 

Most mit moszerolsz, egy hetig ragodtal az Arthur lepedojen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

pitti írta:


> Honnan szerzett piritost a mocsok?


 
A mocsok az lopta a Tibitol. De elbacta.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

pitti írta:


> Honnan szerzett piritost a mocsok?


Nem mondom meg, mert nem adtál pálinkát :evil:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Nem mondom meg, mert nem adtál pálinkát :evil:


Efi és az igaz,hogy csöcsike a múltkor az akvárium halaiból főzőtt halászlét?
Mert úgy hallom az egész Intermaus nyomoz,mert valami marha ritka halakat is megfőzőtt
:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Kedves -nek nem mondhato Tibi 

En lekvaros nyehocevel toltott veres hobozlit fogok hozzadvagni voros jattatitta modra, szanzsen, es a tobbiekkel pandant. Gonosz vagy


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves -nek nem mondhato Tibi
> 
> En lekvaros nyehocevel toltott veres hobozlit fogok hozzadvagni voros jattatitta modra, szanzsen, es a tobbiekkel pandant. Gonosz vagy


 

Te találkoztál az ufókkal és már az ő nyelvüket beszéled.Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Te találkoztál az ufókkal és már az ő nyelvüket beszéled.Brrrrrrrrr


Andika, a földönkívüliek nem beszélnek, csak gondolkodnak.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Te találkoztál az ufókkal és már az ő nyelvüket beszéled.Brrrrrrrrr


 

Latom mar, te sem ismered a szakacskonyvet


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Viszont jobb lesz, ha tibi lekapja a fejét, mert a Csöcsi *tényleg* odavágja a hobozlit. Ha bajban van, akkor mindig a hobozlit veszi elő.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

allegro írta:


> Andika, a földönkívüliek nem beszélnek, csak gondolkodnak.


 
Akkor ujra házasodom.Ilyen kell nekem!


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Latom mar, te sem ismered a szakacskonyvet


 

Hát nem abból fözöm az téyn.Mééé abban ilyenek mennek?


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Akkor ujra házasodom.Ilyen kell nekem!


Mier nem szoltal amig otthon voltam...?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves -nek nem mondhato Tibi
> 
> En lekvaros nyehocevel toltott veres hobozlit fogok hozzadvagni voros jattatitta modra, szanzsen, es a tobbiekkel pandant. Gonosz vagy


Nagy tiszteletlenséggel alámbecsült csöcsike

Ha tettlegességi fajulna a dolog és mindenféle izéket dobálnál hozzám,én összekenem kegyelmed rózsás orcáját egyenesen e célra exportált jegesmedve zsírjával,továbbá meg foglak dobálni az anyósom által 1990-ben főzött és iszonyatosan elcseszett,utatóba félretett túrógombócokkal.És ha még mindíg állod a sarat,akkor gyermekkorod utálatos spenótjával foglak vegzálni reggelente ébresztő gyanánt.Nahát
:4:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Akkor ujra házasodom.Ilyen kell nekem!


de a szex az három bip-bip-ben ki is merül náluk.Na,akkor is?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

No megalj csak most en tegedet etetni foglak 
Szegeny bekat mindenfele inzultusnak alvetni, micsoda dolog . Feljelentlek a Goyanal , es radhivom a gombocugy szakertot a Kojaltol. Turo Rudival foglak kergetni a sparhelt korul kivont / forgalombol / menzajegyekkel.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> No megalj csak most en tegedet etetni foglak
> Szegeny bekat mindenfele inzultusnak alvetni, micsoda dolog . Feljelentlek a Goyanal , es radhivom a gombocugy szakertot a Kojaltol. Turo Rudival foglak kergetni a sparhelt korul kivont / forgalombol / menzajegyekkel.


A Tecoban vett kukacos lisztből sütött kenyérrel kínálgatlak,teeee galádRomlott halat dobálok utánad lépten nyomon és .....és......nem is tudom


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Mijazateco Ha bolt akkor jol van. Nem ismerem***


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> A Tecoban vett kukacos lisztből sütött kenyérrel kínálgatlak,teeee galádRomlott halat dobálok utánad lépten nyomon és .....és......nem is tudom


 

Mintha 100 éve idejárnál!:4:


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> de a szex az három bip-bip-ben ki is merül náluk.Na,akkor is?


 

Ha attól nekem jó,akkor oké.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Mijazateco Ha bolt akkor jol van. Nem ismerem***


Tesco,csak elszúrtam.Bolt,de gagyi


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Akkor ujra házasodom.Ilyen kell nekem!


 
hozzámennél egy UFO-hoz? nyilatkozz!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Mintha 100 éve idejárnál!:4:


Köszike,igyekszik az ember gyereke.Így is érzem magam egyébként,nem lehet veletek nem vidámnak lenni,köszönöm Neked is,meg mindenkinek,hogy itt lehetek***


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> Tesco,csak elszúrtam.Bolt,de gagyi


 
Itt nincs olyan, igy konyu fozocskelned Gadag, boltba jar. Mi reggelente kimegyunk az elgazolt macskakert, komoly verseny a szomszedokkal , a hulye amarikai turistak tobbszor is vegigmennek rajtuk. Igaz igy szep lapos . Isteni leveuk van


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

Ottan nemkem nincs válsztási lehetőségem,ha akarnak visznek.
(Te ezt direkt csinálod,és bármilyen helyzetben elő tudod szedni,igaz?)


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Igaz igy szep lapos


Legalább nem kell klopfolni a rántotthúshoz


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Ha attól nekem jó,akkor oké.


áááá,fenét ezt újjrátétellel csinálják, ráadásul a válladra,szóval attól nem leszel beljebb egy orgazmusnyit sem


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> Köszike,igyekszik az ember gyereke.Így is érzem magam egyébként,nem lehet veletek nem vidámnak lenni,köszönöm Neked is,meg mindenkinek,hogy itt lehetek***


 

Magadnak és humorodnak köszönd!***


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> áááá,fenét ezt újjrátétellel csinálják, ráadásul a válladra,szóval attól nem leszel beljebb egy orgazmusnyit sem


 

Te tudsz valamit!Mesélj!(vagy ahogy a Mikigyerek mondaná:nyilatkozz!)


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 6)

Itt annak is lesz humora,akinek nincs!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Legalább nem kell klopfolni a rántotthúshoz


És akkor mi van,ha a macskák egyszer elfogynak?Hoznak a hülye jenki turisták,kiteszik,elütik?Vagy ilyenkor jön az elágzolt cicaimport?
:4:


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> És akkor mi van,ha a macskák egyszer elfogynak?Hoznak a hülye jenki turisták,kiteszik,elütik?Vagy ilyenkor jön az elágzolt cicaimport?
> :4:


Macska helyett a budos borz is jo csak tovabb kell pacolni...8)


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Te tudsz valamit!Mesélj!(vagy ahogy a Mikigyerek mondaná:nyilatkozz!)


El sem merem mondaniElraboltak,aztán megmutattam alányaiknak,hogyan csináljuk mi itt Földön.Erre a fiú UFO-k három galaxisból is kitiltottak


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

pitti írta:


> Macska helyett a budos borz is jo csak tovabb kell pacolni...8)


Borzot még csak-csak,de mókust már neeem.Az ember nem eszi meg a barátját


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> El sem merem mondaniElraboltak,aztán megmutattam alányaiknak,hogyan csináljuk mi itt Földön.Erre a fiú UFO-k három galaxisból is kitiltottak


 
szóval te tanítottad őket, én meg nem értettem, hogy honnan ismerik a technikát!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

mikigyerek írta:


> szóval te tanítottad őket, én meg nem értettem, hogy honnan ismerik a technikát!


jaja,de aztán naaagyon résen kell ám lenni,mert ha nem vagy ott a szeren és nem teljesítesz,neked annyi,te leszel a kísérleti alany mindenféle csúfságra


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

andika írta:


> Te tudsz valamit!Mesélj!(vagy ahogy a Mikigyerek mondaná:nyilatkozz!)


Andi,de most azért képzeldd el,ott kopogtat egy figura a válladon,abban mi a jó?Amikor abba hagyja


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 6)

pitti írta:


> Macska helyett a budos borz is jo csak tovabb kell pacolni...8)


 
Felénk a róka a divat.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> jaja,de aztán naaagyon résen kell ám lenni,mert ha nem vagy ott a szeren és nem teljesítesz,neked annyi,te leszel a kísérleti alany mindenféle csúfságra


 
én mindíg *résen* vagyok!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Sztyopa írta:


> Felénk a róka a divat.


aztat már csöcsike jól megfőzte,Efike szerint még sánta is volt pedigA farkincája meg azóta kulcstartó


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Csak gondoljatok bele , En egy ufo vagyok, az en bolygomon a szex az ha beszelek hozzatok. Ez azt jelenti hogy mi mar voltunk egyutt:4:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

mikigyerek írta:


> én mindíg *résen* vagyok!


UFO lány* résen?*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

mikigyerek írta:


> én mindíg *résen* vagyok!


 

Tiszteletem cserkesz Ur.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Csak gondoljatok bele , En egy ufo vagyok, az en bolygomon a szex az ha beszelek hozzatok. Ez azt jelenti hogy mi mar voltunk egyutt:4:


akkor mi most vagy melegek vagyunk,vagy kvittek


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)

jujj de jooo ...sexben vagyunk a vilaggal


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

FiFike írta:


> jujj de jooo ...sexben vagyunk a vilaggal


ja,mindeeeent bele,mindenki mindenkivel


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> akkor mi most vagy melegek vagyunk,vagy kvittek


 

Valasz


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 6)

csocsike írta:


> Tiszteletem cserkesz Ur.


ez egy másik rés!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 6)

Fujjjj


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> El sem merem mondaniElraboltak,aztán megmutattam alányaiknak,hogyan csináljuk mi itt Földön.Erre a fiú UFO-k három galaxisból is kitiltottak


 

akkor mi volta szöveg a bip-bpi-pel,meg a kézrátéttel?

Ja,értem!Szóval azt tőled tanulták!

Maradok az uramnál!
Kell a francnak a sok macera,Ő legalább tudja mit szeretek.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 6)

tibi írta:


> Andi,de most azért képzeldd el,ott kopogtat egy figura a válladon,abban mi a jó?Amikor abba hagyja


 

elképzeltem(vizuális tipus vagyok.)
Ha neki jó akkor az már fél siker!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Most akkor no sex?Vagy mi?!Végre valami.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 7)

Nem rendeltel sokaig, es mar nem lehet kibirni a sok problemas beteget,mar azt sem tudjak fiuk-e vagy lanyok. Teljesen osszezavarodtak ettol a melegtol.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

FiFike írta:


>


Na,látod ez is egy olyan dolog,ami arra inspirált,hogy jobb nekem nyugdíjasnak lenni!
:4:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Egyébként elnézését kérem mindenkinek,amiért tegnap olyan szó nélkül léptem le,nem az én hibám volt,iszonyatosan lelassult a netem,aztán kivágott az egész rendszerből és vissza sem tudtam lépni.Restellem,mert nem szoktam köszönés nélkül lelépni.Mégegyszer bocs.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 7)

Meg van bocsajtva, Goyo dolgozik az oldalon es vannak meg furcsa dolgok nem csak teged vag ki nett hanem mindnyajunkkal elofordult .


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Melitta írta:


> Meg van bocsajtva, Goyo dolgozik az oldalon es vannak meg furcsa dolgok nem csak teged vag ki nett hanem mindnyajunkkal elofordult .


Az a körlevél ám igazi!Nekem a kollégák mutatták röhigcsélve!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok Nyuszevik!

Ma nagy bevásárlást csináltam, és mindenkinek hoztam ajándékot, hoztam belevalót is, hátha nagyobb kedvvel jöttök aláírni a jelenlétit.
Nos az első ajándék


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Most pedig a belevaló


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 10)

Jó a kezdés!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Augusztus 11)

Üdv, halandók! :mrgreen:

Uborkaszezon, de nem az én életemben.. ezért most hoztam egy kis páleszt! Igazi, egerfarmosi, a hét szilvafámról való! Lakodalmi maradék, nyamvadt banda volt, hagytak Nektek bőviben! :mrgreen:

Van itt minden: egy kis nasi (Bon-bon,cipóban sült csülök,mákos guba, eredeti gulás..) és első sörben egy kis itóka... :111: :34: :777: . Aztán, ha :5: <- így néztek ki, nem én vagyok az oka! Csak :3:ne legyen a végén! Takarítást nem vállalok!!! 

:..:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Itt voltam
Tibi


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

tibi írta:


> Itt voltam
> Tibi


Hova rohansz?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Csillag írta:


> Hova rohansz?


Ééééén!,Dehogy rohanok.Puszi.A cshat-tal mi lett,nem látom?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

hejesíráááás egggyes


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

tibi írta:


> Ééééén!,Dehogy rohanok.Puszi.A cshat-tal mi lett,nem látom?


Goyo kiírtotta. Ő már csak ilyen.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Csillag írta:


> Goyo kiírtotta. Ő már csak ilyen.


Hiba volt.De miért?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

tibi írta:


> Hiba volt.De miért?


Azt csak ideiglenesen tette fel és le is vette, mert lassítja a rendszert. A rendes chat műxik.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Csillag írta:


> Azt csak ideiglenesen tette fel és le is vette, mert lassítja a rendszert. A rendes chat műxik.


Ühüm,úgy már értem.


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*

Sziasztok!
Nagyon tetszik ez a párt és bár elhatárolódom (az éppen ma történő politikai tüntetéses-mécseses-vekkereses-magyarzászlósos és ezzel szemben álló mindenféle eseménytől) mindenféle ilyesmitől mégis ide szívesen belépnék. Kinél kell jelentkezni, mivel, hogyan, miképp meg minden hasonló? Határozottan tetszik, és hátha lehetne valami jó kis tisztségem benne.....
Kösziiiii


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nagyon tetszik ez a párt és bár elhatárolódom (az éppen ma történő politikai tüntetéses-mécseses-vekkereses-magyarzászlósos és ezzel szemben álló mindenféle eseménytől) mindenféle ilyesmitől mégis ide szívesen belépnék. Kinél kell jelentkezni, mivel, hogyan, miképp meg minden hasonló? Határozottan tetszik, és hátha lehetne valami jó kis tisztségem benne.....
> Kösziiiii


Melittánál, de a lista már elavult, mert én is párttag vagyok ám már.


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*

Ideástam magam, csak mindig rossz
helyet bukkantam a felszínre eddig.
Kinéztem aztán mindig máshol voltam.

Itt vagyok, ragyogok. :4: 
Ragyogok? 
Hát Melitta szerintem vagy alszik, vagy még le sem feküdt.
MELITTA HOL VAGY?????
SZERETNÉK ENGEDÉLYT KÉRNI A CSATLAKOZÁSRA)  
De most hogy Tibi megmentett, már az sem baj, ha nem leszek párttag.
Bírom, hogy olyan sok kedves népek vannak ezek a topikon (ahogy már svájcban született magyar szülőkkel bíró unokahúgom használja az emberek szót, nagyon aranyosan), még az is lehet, hogy itthon is van belőlük? Kár hogy az utcán kevesebbel lehet találkozni mint egy fórumon  



tibi írta:


> Melittánál, de a lista már elavult, mert én is párttag vagyok ám már.


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> Ideástam magam, csak mindig rossz
> helyet bukkantam a felszínre eddig.
> Kinéztem aztán mindig máshol voltam.
> 
> ...


Igyekszik az ember gyereke,tudod.Melitta szerintem még nem ébredt meg,számoljunk vissza asszem kb 7 órát, tehát ott nála még korán van. örömmel mentettelek, ha veszélyben vagy csak szólj.Ja és a Sárkányok Földjére ne lépj


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*

Jó nem lépek, köszi hogy szóltál, de hol van az? 
Vancouver 9 óra minusz, azt tudom, mert folyton azt számolom. 
Melitta Torontoban van?




tibi írta:


> Igyekszik az ember gyereke,tudod.Melitta szerintem még nem ébredt meg,számoljunk vissza asszem kb 7 órát, tehát ott nála még korán van. örömmel mentettelek, ha veszélyben vagy csak szólj.Ja és a Sárkányok Földjére ne lépj


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*

valaki tudja miért vagyok én invisible?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> valaki tudja miért vagyok én invisible?


 
talán a szülőktöl örökölted. Én szeretnék láthatatlan lenni.


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*



WebDragon írta:


> talán a szülőktöl örökölted. Én szeretnék láthatatlan lenni.


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*



WebDragon írta:


> talán a szülőktöl örökölted. Én szeretnék láthatatlan lenni.


és viccen kívül? itt vagyok és pirosat mutat........
ugye nem léptem a sárkányok földjére a veled való üzenetváltással? mert attól engem óva intettek a zelőbb!!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> Jó nem lépek, köszi hogy szóltál, de hol van az?
> Vancouver 9 óra minusz, azt tudom, mert folyton azt számolom.
> Melitta Torontoban van?


A Sárkányok Földjének határvonala láthatatlan. szemmel nem, csak szívvel látható. Csábító virágok, rétek a csaléták, de ha átléped a vonalat,megmutatja igazi arcát.
Azt hiszem Torontó,igen.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> valaki tudja miért vagyok én invisible?


 



Vezerlopult, opciok modositas , legfolso pici ablak click, ment es lathatova valsz.


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

Vezérlőpult opciók, és ott van legfelül: láthatatlan mód. Na te ezzel vagy regelve. Vedd ki a pipát, de ne a szádból..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> valaki tudja miért vagyok én invisible?


 

ha kicserélnéd a logódat egy valós képedre, mis láthatnánk..


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*

ja akkor már értem, amit az előbb írtam Neked az valami ijjjesmi lehet, nem? azt hiszem már látszom...mármint "JELILEG". hú ez ronda volt .................





tibi írta:


> A Sárkányok Földjének határvonala láthatatlan. szemmel nem, csak szívvel látható. Csábító virágok, rétek a csaléták, de ha átléped a vonalat,megmutatja igazi arcát.
> Azt hiszem Torontó,igen.


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> ja akkor már értem, amit az előbb írtam Neked az valami ijjjesmi lehet, nem? azt hiszem már látszom...mármint "JELILEG". hú ez ronda volt .................


 

mi a valós képedre is kiváncsiak lennénk.. bizti van ott a winchesteren valahol egy két kép... pls..


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> mi a valós képedre is kiváncsiak lennénk.. bizti van ott a winchesteren valahol egy két kép... pls..


én is kíváncsi vagyok már :-D


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 6)

Ila1 írta:


> én is kíváncsi vagyok már :-D


Énisénisénis


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

Ila1 írta:


> én is kíváncsi vagyok már :-D


 

Szia kicsi Iluskám! Visszaszaladtál?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> Szia kicsi Iluskám! Visszaszaladtál?


igen, itt vagyok. Gyerekek alszanak, lakás ragyog, kapuccsínó kész és most jöhet a megérdemelt 1 óra pihi :-D

te jól vagy WebD.? (valami rövidebb nevet kell neked kitalálnom, mert ezt hosszú kimondani is, nem hogy leírni :-D


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

WD ez jó lesz? Igen jól vagyok. Vagy van valami amiről nemtok?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> WD ez jó lesz? Igen jól vagyok. Vagy van valami amiről nemtok?


nem hiszem, de ha megtudom, akkor jelentkezem ;-)
A WD nekem jó, ha neked megfelel


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> WD ez jó lesz? Igen jól vagyok. Vagy van valami amiről nemtok?


hol van az oldalad? miért törölted ki az aláírásodból???


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

Ila1 írta:


> hol van az oldalad? miért törölted ki az aláírásodból???


Visszatettem... kérésed teljesítve...


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*

nem sikerült a kép, de sürgős munkám van, utána felteszem még egyszer magam magam.....


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*))*

  majd keresek kicsit közelebbit


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> Visszatettem... kérésed teljesítve...


köszi! Most lementem


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> majd keresek kicsit közelebbit


köszi már ez is haladás.. de várjuk a közelebbi megismerést


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

ok. köszi


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

mobil64 írta:


> ok. köszi


mit dolgozol? lehet tudni?


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*bényuszevi*

sárkányt szelidítek: 

magamat........ próbálok nem elsárkányosodni. Nem derült még kis mekkora sikerrel...de talán majd egyszer. Addig is: semmi xtra: titkárnősködöm egy nagy cégnél.


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 6)

*))*

ezt a pólót hozta nekem a lányom nemrég Angliából. 
a szöveg rajta, ha nem látszik:
"my daughter went to London and all I got was this lousy T-shirt!" 
szerintem tök jó!


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

Igen Tisztelt BéNyuVeSzi párt főnökség, szép napot, csókolom! 
Immáron 3 hónapja publikálok a Canadán, elég nagy lelkesedéssel. Szeretném kérni a kedves pártvezetést, hogy számomra valamilyen párbéli tisztséggel megbízni szíveskedjenek, abban az esetben, ha érdemesnek találnak rá. Andika főasszony talált volna számomra pártpolitikai munkát:
a BP macskavédelmi miniszterasszonya, és a vadak szelidítője. 
Kérném Önöket, nagy Tisztelettel, hogy hánnyják-vessék meg az ötletet, és döntésükről értesítés küldjenek. Három próba, vagy valami efféle, esetleg kaukció étel ital vagy bármi formájában-minden megoldás érdekel!
Együtműködésüket előre is megköszönve, maraadok tisztelettel: Szlemese:656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 19)

Tisztelt Szlemese asszonyság!
Amennyiben a bankszámlámra átutal 3 üveg pálinkát, és egy Havaji utat a tagfelvételi szavazatom az Öné.

Egy jóakarója


----------



## Melitta (2006 Október 19)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*
*Bobike-*BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója*, ügyeletes kis angyal 
*Szlemese-**a BP macskavédelmi miniszterasszonya, és a vadak szelidítője.* 
*WebDragon-**BéNyuSzeVi párt, politikamentesítője, és viaszpecsét-raktárkulcs önzője*
*S.M. (SárkányÜgyi Minisztérium) misztifikált, mellékhatású szelidítője...*

*Potoltam a konyvelest aki kimaradt most jelentkezhet *


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

Hát ezen má ne mullyéK, igaz sörikém van csak.


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

Természetesen a sörike a Sztyopáé, 3x az övé, csak egymás mögött van a három üveg Sztyopa elvtárs-bajtárs. És a havaj:


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

Azért átgondolván itt a dolgokat, Sztyopával kitolás lenne a sör, és Ő tulajdonképpen páleszt kért. Drága derék, Sztyopa. remélem nem haraagszol meg, de pálinka helyett mást küldenék Neked! Ha nem jó, csak nyilatkozz nyugodtan, lecserélem, egy szavadba kerül!!!


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

:656: \\m/ :ugras: Tenkjú, veri máccs!! :ugras: :656:


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

Természetesen itt is: tenkjú veri máccs! 
És mint újonnan kinevezett macskaügyi miniszterasszony, és vadak szelidítője, hát küldenék egy csokor cicát, ami tulajdonkénnen a virágot helyettesíti. Még egyszer : TENKSZ!!


----------



## andika (2006 Október 19)

Támogatom.Természetesen.


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

andika írta:


> Támogatom.Természetesen.


Tenkjúverimáccs Andika főasszony!


----------



## andika (2006 Október 19)

Főasszoyn az biztos nem vagyok,de a tagfelvételedet támogatamo teljes mellszélességgel!


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

ha vki rákattint a fekete macskákkal teli képre, érdekes dolgot vél fölfedezni. Sajnos így feltéve, nem csinálja egyik cica sem, amit tud!


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

andika írta:


> Főasszoyn az biztos nem vagyok,de a tagfelvételedet támogatamo teljes mellszélességgel!


természetesen nem komolyból gondoltam a Főasszonyt, csak úgy bolondságból, mivelhogy bolondságos oldalon járunk. a kávézóban, meg máshol normál üzemmódban működöm!


----------



## andika (2006 Október 19)

Szeretem,hogy iylen vidám vagy,csak nem szerettem volna,hogy félreértse bárki si!
Poénnak jó!!


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

andika írta:


> Szeretem,hogy iylen vidám vagy,csak nem szerettem volna,hogy félreértse bárki si!
> Poénnak jó!!


yes


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 19)

Vegyük beeeee, naaaaa!Olyan édiiiiiiii


----------



## andika (2006 Október 19)

Már megtörtént!


----------



## Anry (2006 Október 19)

szlemese írta:


> Tenkjúverimáccs Andika főasszony!




 mint a kacsintós pénztárcák csak szebbek


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

Puszika az Uraknak!!


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Október 19)

Gratulálok Szlemese! :4:


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 19)

Köszönöm, remélem pártbéli tisztségem és a működésem pozitívumként fog hatni mindenkire.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 19)

szlemese írta:


> Köszönöm, remélem pártbéli tisztségem és a működésem pozitívumként fog hatni mindenkire.


akkor már csak a csoki, a pálesz és az aláírásbeírás hiányzik :-D


----------



## andika (2006 Október 19)

szlemese írta:


> Köszönöm, remélem pártbéli tisztségem és a működésem pozitívumként fog hatni mindenkire.


 
Ird be a tiszségedet az aláirásodba,hogy mindenki lássa!!


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 19)

szlemese írta:


> Köszönöm, remélem pártbéli tisztségem és a működésem pozitívumként fog hatni mindenkire.



Hát ez sikeresen megtörtént!Én máris mosolygok. Most már csak tessék szeveskedni a titulust a neved alá firkantani, hogy tuggyuk, Bényuszivileg hogy is állunk Veled.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 20)

szlemese írta:


> Köszönöm, remélem pártbéli tisztségem és a működésem pozitívumként fog hatni mindenkire.


Máris hatott, "szomséd"! Gratulálok! Nagyon jól csináltad!:4::4::4:


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 22)

BP. Zártosztály Gittegylet Vezetőségének!

Tisztelt Vezetőség!

Alulírott, kérem felvételemet BP. Zto. Gittegylett Gyógyító tagozatának soraiba.

Ünnepélyesen igérem, minden tagot, nem tagot, pártolót, kívülít ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.

A kedvező elbírálásban bízva, várom a gyors választ:Táltos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 22)

Tiztelt Taltos Ur/ Holgy

A Samanugyi es kuruzslasszabalyozasi miniszterium ossze vissza ult . Az on ugye es tagfelveteli kerelme , a megvesztegetesre szant palinkaval eggyutt itt kerul kivizsgalasra, 

Szives turelmet kerem . 

Tisztelettel a Tiszteletlen Csocsi.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 22)

Tekintetes Tátos úr!

Kérése a Parasztügyi minisztérijumig is ehallaccot.
Nékünk szükségünk vóna egy Szemmeverő, esőtáncotjáró, lódoktorra.
Ha igényit benyútja akár mostan a mai naptú megkaphattya poszttyát.
Megfelelő Pálinkamennyiséggel megtámogatval.
Mélységes tisztelette: A Főparaszt


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 22)

Melitta írta:


> *Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
> *Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
> *Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke
> *duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
> ...


*Kérem tisztelettel, én ki vagyok maradvaA pótlás díjaként a raktárba utalok 2 (azaz kettő) liternyi pálinkát.
*


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 22)

Az Anunnaki es Alraktarnoki Tanacs napirendre tuzte (mingyart a Csocsi melle az ajtofelfara) a fentebbi kerelmeket. Az elozetes vita soran a Pixis elvesztette a soros rekeszt az Efi penztarcajaval egyutt viszont az a velemeny alakult ki hogy szo se lehet semmirol amig a csuszo palinka mennyiseg ismeretlen a tanacs szamara...8)


----------



## andika (2006 Október 22)

Táltos írta:


> BP. Zártosztály Gittegylet Vezetőségének!
> 
> Tisztelt Vezetőség!
> 
> ...


 
Támogatom.Ennyi.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Október 22)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag 
Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*
*Bobike-*BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója*, ügyeletes kis angyal 
*Szlemese-**a BP macskavédelmi miniszterasszonya, és a vadak szelidítője.* 
*WebDragon-**BéNyuSzeVi párt, politikamentesítője, és viaszpecsét-raktárkulcs önzője*
*S.M. (SárkányÜgyi Minisztérium) misztifikált, mellékhatású szelidítője...*
*Tibi-kiráji fő főznöki felkóstoló."Amit ma megehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra"*
*Taltos-ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.
*


*Potoltam a konyvelest:grin: aki kimaradt most jelentkezhet:grin: *


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 22)

Egyre színesebb


----------



## szlemese (2006 Október 22)

allegro írta:


> Egyre színesebb


És így egyre kerekebb!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 22)

Melitta írta:


> *Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag
> Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
> *Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke
> *duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
> ...


Akkor erre iszunk:34::777::ugras:


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

BP. Zártosztály Gittegylet Vezetőségének!

Szánom-bánom jelentkezésem hiányát, de a megvesztegetés tárgyát kápező pálinkásüvegek keresése közben eltévedtem.  :656:

Tisztelt Vezetőség!
és ezen belül:

Kedves Csocsike!

Most leleplezem magam, a Hölgy vonalból származom, annak is az idősebb korosztályából. 
Felajánlok a Sámánügyi - és kuruzslásszabályozási Minisztérium T tagjainak - egy jó beosztás reményében - fejenként - megvesztegetés céljából - 1-1 üveg különlegesen finom besztercei szilvapálinkát. Amennyiben Postamester lesz szives közölni, hogy mikor lesz náluk a szilvafesztivál, és ott, amennyiben megnyeri tetszésemet az általa reklámozott almapálinka, akkor még hozzáteszek abból is 1-1 üveggel.

Kedves Sztyopa! 

Benyújtom igényemet a Parasztügyi Minisztérium által felajánlott szemmeverő, esőtáncotjáró, lódoktori címre. Megtámogatom a minisztérium minden tagját varázspálcámmal és 1-1 üveg szatmári szívapálinkával.

Kedves Pitti! 

Az Annunaki és Alraktárnoki Tanács tagjainak szerény véleményem szerint jár 5 l csúszópálinka a legjobb fajtából összeválogatva.
Korábban már be akartam tenni a raktárba két üveggel, abból a célból, hogy a készletet minőségellenőrizzem, de sajna nem tehettem, nem kaptam kulcsot.

Kedves Andika!

Köszönöm szíves támogatásodat. Táltos szavamamt adom, ha kell, segítek.

Kedves Melitta!

Tiszta szívből köszönöm a névsorba felvételt. Mindig számíthatsz rám.

Kedves Tibi!

Iszunk ám! Nekem az orvos rendelte! :222:

Pixi és Effike is kapnak egy-egy kortyot, ha megtalálják elveszett tárgyaikat. 

Tehát, amennyiben a T. Vezetőség úgy dönt, hogy valamely beosztást kiosztja rám, állok elébe.

Mélységes tisztelettel mindenki iránt:

Táltos /lány/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

Egesszen meghatodtam, es ha a Pixi nevre halgato hidalgo es sorosrekesz nevu tagunkat leontod malnaszorrel, mar igazan nem latom akadajat felvetelednek.


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

Egye fene, megteszem a kedvedért, de csakis azért!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

Halam minimum a sirig fog uldozni. Menj a vezerlopultba es az alairas szerkesztesnel ird be a titulusod. A listat majd a Melitta nevu lavoros husdaralokereskedo javitja.


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

De mi a titulosom? Azt nem írtad.


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

:656:, meg azt sem, hogy melyik Minisztériumhoz tartozom.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 23)

Táltos írta:


> BP. Zártosztály Gittegylet Vezetőségének!...
> Pixi és Effike is kapnak egy-egy kortyot, ha megtalálják elveszett tárgyaikat...


 
Igen Tisztelt kuruzsló Táltos Asszony !

Ön súlyos hibát követett el, melyszerint durván megsértette a szolgálati út betartására vonatkozó szabályokat. 
Önt olyannyira a hatalmába kerítette a kuruzslói titulusának megszerzése iránt érzett vágy, hogy a kérelmét amellett, hogy jó helyre nyujtotta be, de az ilyenkor esedékes - a pályázat elbírálásában döntő szerepet játszó - megfelelő számú és hőfokú, jófajta dobozolt sört Ön szathmáry szilvapálikával összekeverte és a lehető legrosszabb helyre irányította.
Az Ön által felsörölt személyek kivétel nélkül kőrözés, valamint detoxikáló kezelés alatt állnak és májtranszplantációra várnak.
Így remélem az Ön számára is világossá vált, hogy a kinevezése inlegitim és címeinek használatától 5+20 évig jogerősen eltiltom. Amennyiben a rendelkezésemet megszegi, úgy félpályás tiltakozó útlezárást szervezek az alsótécsei 3.sz. Állami Kocsmahivatal bejáratához vezető bekötőúton.
Fellebbezést megfelelő számú söröskarton melléklésével, nálam lehet benyujtani, de felhívom a figyelmét, hogy erősen szomjas vagyok.

pixi, sÖrgróf és üvegvisszaváltó kisiparos


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

Kedves Pixi! sÖrgróf Úr!

Bocsánatodért esedezem. :656:
Nem tudtam, mivel felvételi kérelmemre nem válaszoltál, hogy sörrel is kell kedveskednem.
Én a magam részéről ugyan nem szeretem, de egész évi fejadagomat felkínálom szomjad oltására. Kiengesztelésül még beszállítok a raktárba jófajta Pilsenit is, amennyiben sÖrgrófságodnak megfelel.

Eltiltásom felfüggesztésében bizakodva sörös szeretettel:Táltos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

Táltos írta:


> De mi a titulosom? Azt nem írtad.


 

Azt neked kell kitalani, miutan leontotted a Pixist.


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Október 23)

Szeretnék eme egylet soraiba tartozni. Ennek ösztönzésére itt is felajánlok néhány üveg nemesebbik gyümölből készült párlatot.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 23)

Táltos írta:


> Pixi és Effike is kapnak egy-egy kortyot, ha megtalálják elveszett tárgyaikat.


Bényuszevi Párt Központi Bizottsága
Politikai és szeszológiai főtitkárság

Tárgy: Fellebbezés

Alulrott a leghatározottabb tiltakozásomnak adok hangot, a magát Táltosnak nevező valamint szemmelverő, esőtáncjáró és lódoktor szakmákban tevékenykedő személy felvétele tárgyában.
Előadom, hogy míg másokat egy-egy üveg besztercei szilvapálinkával akar kielégíteni, nekem csak egy kortyot szán.
De ez még semmi!
A hab a tortán, hogy a nevemet, az én gyönyörűséges nevemet, melyet a szüléstől szenvedő anyám könnyesen ejtett ki ajakán, két effel merészelte írni, mintha valami török effendi lennék, vagy valami kafferbivaly esetleg röffencs.
Tisztelt főtitkárság!
Mint a forró sivatagok és jégmezők lovagja, ilyen sértést nem vagyok hajlandó elviselni, ezt csak vérrel és mégtöbb szilvapálinkával lehet lemosni. Gondolok itt természetesen a Pixi vérére, akit a Táltos nevezetű pályázó velem egy sörben merészel említeni és mindazon szilvapálinkák garmadájára, melyet megkérdezésem és beleegyezésem nélkül szétosztani merészelt.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 23)

Fenyolori írta:


> Szeretnék eme egylet soraiba tartozni. Ennek ösztönzésére itt is felajánlok néhány üveg nemesebbik gyümölből készült párlatot.


Tisztelt Fenyőlóri,
a szándék nemes, hogy felvételedet kéred a párt söreibe, de itt felajánlással semmire sem mész. Itt vesztegetni kell.


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Október 23)

Hát nehéz lesz, mert a megvesztegetésre szánt söröm oda lett..... a gyomromba. Gyorsan elküldöm az asszonyt néhány lavór és vödör sörért, kimondottan csak megvesztegetés céljára.

Az előző hozzászólásomat pedig módosítom, az említett nemes gyümölcspárlatot kizárólag csak vesztegetés céljára készítettem, és most asztal alatt nyújtom oda , hogy senki ne láthassa.

Na így már lehet esélyem na lécci,lécci.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 23)

Fenyolori írta:


> Hát nehéz lesz, mert a megvesztegetésre szánt söröm oda lett..... a gyomromba. Gyorsan elküldöm az asszonyt néhány lavór és vödör sörért, kimondottan csak megvesztegetés céljára.
> 
> Az előző hozzászólásomat pedig módosítom, az említett nemes gyümölcspárlatot kizárólag csak vesztegetés céljára készítettem, és most asztal alatt nyújtom oda , hogy senki ne láthassa.
> 
> Na így már lehet esélyem na lécci,lécci.


 


Eselyed lehet , persze. A vakondnak is van a kutkavaval szemben. Agyal palinkat mert mostmar anyit beszeltel rola hogy eloveszem a dugi uveget, es akkor torlodas lesz.


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 23)

Fenyolori írta:


> Hát nehéz lesz, mert a megvesztegetésre szánt söröm oda lett..... a gyomromba. Gyorsan elküldöm az asszonyt néhány lavór és vödör sörért, kimondottan csak megvesztegetés céljára.
> 
> Az előző hozzászólásomat pedig módosítom, az említett nemes gyümölcspárlatot kizárólag csak vesztegetés céljára készítettem, és most asztal alatt nyújtom oda , hogy senki ne láthassa.
> 
> Na így már lehet esélyem na lécci,lécci.


a benzinkutak nyitva vannak, ott is van sör.meg pálesz is.Csak mondom.


----------



## Fenyolori (2006 Október 23)

csocsike írta:


> Eselyed lehet , persze. A vakondnak is van a kutkavaval szemben. Agyal palinkat mert mostmar anyit beszeltel rola hogy eloveszem a dugi uveget, es akkor torlodas lesz.



Nem baj majd oszlatunk, de kimondottan csak házi készítésű pálesszal, és csakis szájon át gyomorba történő bevitellel.

Küldöm fénypostán az üveg páleszt.:34:


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

Kedves drága Efike!

A szemed sem áll jól, nem is tudnál Te engem bántani. 
Bocsánatodért esedezem, nem gondoltalak én semmi másnak, csak Efikének. :656:

A kortyot pedig nem úgy értettem, hanem nagy kortynak, literesnek.
2-2 litert kapsz, - máris küldöm, - a legizletesebb, legfinomabb besztercei és szatmári szilva itókából.
Minőségellenőrzés céljából megkostolom, és csak utánna bocsátom útjára.

Mégegyszer bocsánatodért esedezve, szilvapálinkás öleléssel: Táltos


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 23)

Táltos írta:


> ... de egész évi fejadagomat felkínálom szomjad oltására. Kiengesztelésül még beszállítok a raktárba jófajta Pilsenit is, amennyiben sÖrgrófságodnak megfelel.
> 
> Eltiltásom felfüggesztésében bizakodva sörös szeretettel:Táltos


T. dr.prof. Táltos Asszony !

Ön az összes szükséges vizsgát letette, így mostantól a BéNyuSzeVi párt hivatásos és köztiszteletben álló kuruzslójának tekintheti magát és ezen címet aláírásként használhatja.
Felhívom a figyelmét továbbá az Efi nevű kalandorra - akit néha tévesen Efi Úrnak titulálnak -, hogy nevezett személy krónikus vizeletvisszatartási problémákkal küszködik, igy alkohollal való feltöltése káros hatással van a környezetre.
Ugyanez vonatkozik az itteni zárt osztályon tartózkodó Csöcsi nevű ápoltra is, aki pedig büntetésből nem kaphat alkoholt, mert legutóbb kiöntötte a neki szánt beöntést.


üdv, pixi sŐrgróf


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 23)

Kedves Pixi sŐrgróf !

Mélységes tisztelettel köszönöm az aláírási jog gyakorlását.

Köszönöm a figyelmeztetést, klinikámon kezelni fogom Őket - jól, vagy rosszul - majd elválik, mint sör a pálinkától - kinek, kinek érdeme szerint.

Sörséges szép napot:Táltos


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 24)

Táltos írta:


> Kedves drága Efike!
> 
> A szemed sem áll jól, nem is tudnál Te engem bántani.
> Bocsánatodért esedezem, nem gondoltalak én semmi másnak, csak Efikének. :656:
> ...


Tisztelt Táltos asszony,
továbbá szemmelverő kisiparos, esőtáncjáró szaktanár és állami lókórházi szakasszisztens.
Hozzám intézett söreit köszönettel vettem. A közöttünk fennálló nézeteltérést kéretik meg nem történtnek tekinteni.
Kérem, hogy az oldalainkon sunnyogó Pixis nevezetűt verje meg szemmel és a kegyed által ápolt legvadabb ötlábú táltoslóval rúgassa meg.
Tekintettel arra, hogy fent nevezett Pixis krónikus májzsugorban szenved, továbbá delirium tremens miatt lila egereket és zöld békákat lát a plafonon, az alkohollal történő itatása okvetlenül kerülendő a körzeti orvosa szerint. Kizárólag tejbegrízzel lehet táplálni és meleg málnaszörppel.
Kérem, hogy a továbbiakban a pártban betöltött fontos beosztását ennek figyelembevételével sziveskedjen ellátni.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Október 24)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*
*Bobike-*BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója*, ügyeletes kis angyal 
*Szlemese-**a BP macskavédelmi miniszterasszonya, és a vadak szelidítője.* 
*WebDragon-**BéNyuSzeVi párt, politikamentesítője, és viaszpecsét-raktárkulcs önzője*
*S.M. (SárkányÜgyi Minisztérium) misztifikált, mellékhatású szelidítője...*
*Tibi-kiráji fő főznöki felkóstoló."Amit ma megehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra"*
*Taltos-BP.Kuruzslói Minisztériumának Főkuruzsló minisztere.*
_*Ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.*_


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 24)

Melitta írta:


> *Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag *
> 
> *Taltos-ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.*
> *Taltos-BP.Kuruzslói Minisztériumának Főkuruzsló minisztere.*
> _*Ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.*_


Miért van két Táltos? :shock:


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 24)

Kedves Efike!

Feltétel nélkül megteszem, mire kértél, de sajna közölnöm kell, táltoslovam nem rúg, nem harap, hanem mindenkít szeret. Békés egy állat, Sztyopa jóra tanította, idomította , nevelte.
Még nem kettőződtem, egyedül vagyok.

Lórugás nélküli , pálinkás ébredést és napot:Táltos


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 24)

Táltos írta:


> ...
> Még nem kettőződtem, egyedül vagyok....


Akkor Melittának van kettőslátása :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

Mar csak egy van neki.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 24)

csocsike írta:


> Mar csak egy van neki.


:shock: Kinyomtad az egyik szemét?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Kinyomtad az egyik szemét?


 

Azt meg nem. A masikkal kezdtem


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tekintetes Tátos úr!
> 
> Kérése a Parasztügyi minisztérijumig is ehallaccot.
> Nékünk szükségünk vóna egy Szemmeverő, esőtáncotjáró, lódoktorra.
> ...


 

Kedves Sztyopa Főparaszt Úr!

Szánom-bánom, bocsánatodért esdeklem, de nem vót módomba elfogadni a szemmeverő, esőtáncotjáró, lódoktori címet. :656:

De a főkuruzslói professzori állásom mellett  , bármikor rendekezésedre állok a szemmeverői feladatok evégzésére, ha főparaszti mivótodba kell eső, akkó járhattyuk is,a lovat csak akkó doktorálom, ha nem rúg belém. 

Maradok odaadó híved, amít külön megtámogatok jóféle kisüsti pályinkával. 
Táltos


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 26)

Szerintem Táltos sokra viszi még itt, mert ragyogó stílusban veszteget :lol:


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 26)

Efike írta:


> Szerintem Táltos sokra viszi még itt, mert ragyogó stílusban veszteget :lol:


 
Naná! mert észrevette, mint Főkuruzsló - a szakmájából kifolyólag - hogy elég zárt a Zártosztály, nehét ide bekerülni. 
Be-be lépünk egy-egy témához mi újak, de igazán nem oldódtok fel irányunkba. Van egy mag - Ők jól megférnek egymással, - mi meg csak várunk a lehetőségre, hogy válaszol valaki néha-néha. 

Ezért megvesztegetek minden régi kedves tagot jóféle kisüsti - korábban emlegetett - pálinkával, a legjobb söröcskével, meg minden finom itallal - ki mit szeret- meg jóféle finom csokival, bonbonnal és minden földi jóval, igazi magyaros sokféle kajával. 
Ezeket mind a magam és új társaim nevében azonnal küldöm fénypostával a raktárba. 
Kedves egészségetekre! Nem kell félni, a szalmonellát kiűztem szemmelveréssel, másnaposság ellen meg keverek egy kis energiabombát, melyet igény szerint távküldök.  

Szeretettel:Táltos


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 27)

T. Táltosné Asszony !

Ebben van némi igazság, ugyanis a 'Zárt Osztályra' nem könnyű bekerülni, megfelelő orvosi beutaló szükségeltetik, melynek indokoltságát a zárt osztály ápoltjai is megvizsgálják. Az Osztályon a legkevesebb, amit el kell viselni az ápoltaknak, hogy a legváratlanabb időpontban beöntést kaphatnak, ha tetszik, ha nem. Engedély nélkül eltávozni és hosszabb ideig kimaradni csak kocsmából hozott és közjegyző által hitelesített igazolással lehet. 
Mert milyen Zárt Osztály lenne az, ahol csak úgy ki be lehet szaladgálni.
Egyébként pedig nemrégen tőlem zöld utat kaptál kuruzslói párttisztségedet illetően, az előbb az Efi dicsért meg úgyhogy ne panaszkodj, mert azonnal kiutalok neked egy dupla beöntést.
Nagyot nőnél a szememben, ha merő szeretetből jól szemmelelvernéd az Efit, a Csöcsit meg a Pittit pedig, jóindulatod jeléül nyakonöntenéd egy-egy vödör málnaszörppel.

üdv, pixi sŐrgróf


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 27)

Efike írta:


> Akkor Melittának van kettőslátása :twisted:


 
Nehéz dolog éttermet vezetni, valamivel le kell nyomni a feszültséget.  
Gondolom ettől van a kettőslátás.


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

Pixi írta:


> T. Táltosné Asszony !
> 
> Ebben van némi igazság, ugyanis a 'Zárt Osztályra' nem könnyű bekerülni, megfelelő orvosi beutaló szükségeltetik, melynek indokoltságát a zárt osztály ápoltjai is megvizsgálják. Az Osztályon a legkevesebb, amit el kell viselni az ápoltaknak, hogy a legváratlanabb időpontban beöntést kaphatnak, ha tetszik, ha nem. Engedély nélkül eltávozni és hosszabb ideig kimaradni csak kocsmából hozott és közjegyző által hitelesített igazolással lehet.
> Mert milyen Zárt Osztály lenne az, ahol csak úgy ki be lehet szaladgálni.
> ...


 

Kedves Pixi sŐrgrófságod!

Nagyon meg vagyok elégedve Főkuruzslói párttisztségemmel, meg Efike dicséretével.
Nem is az a gond, hogy nehéz bekerülni a Zártosztályra, hiszen már ott is vagyok, nem is Veletek, Zártosztálybeli párttársaimmal van gondom, Ti nagyon klassz fiúk vagytok, hanem inkább a lányokkal,/Andi kivételével, hiszen Ő javasolta felvételemet/ :656: Tőlük.
Ők azok, akik nehezen fogadják be az újakat lásd szülinapi topic, jókívánságra válasz sincs  ,egy régi társnak, ki utánnam gratulált, kijárt a köszönet. Ezenkívül próbálgatunk több témához is hozzászólni - de választ csak igen ritkán kapunk, sajnos. Erre írtam, hogy van egy mag, akik jól megvannak egymással - közéjük nagyon nehéz bekerülni. Na de nem panaszkodom tovább, mert a végén még télleg kiutalsz nekem egy dupla beöntést, melyet nem kíván se testem, se lelkem. Ha lejetséges, inkább egy pályinkás infúziót kérnék helyette-te.  
Az Efit nem verem szemmel, mert legközelebb nem kapok dííííííí-cséretet Tőle, inkább ne nőjjjjjjjjjjek a szemedben - bár rámférne.
A Csöcsit, meg a Pittit a málnaszörp helyett sörrel locsolnám, pályinkával önteném a torkukat - mert a málnaszörp ragadós, s hátha kikapnék az ügyeletes nővértől, s nekem kellene leápolnom Őket. 

Maradok őszinte híved:Táltos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 28)

Aztat en nem ajanlom , hogy engem malnaszorrel locsoljal mert raduszitom a kutyamat, es akkor jaj lesz neked. Viszont a Pixis nevu sorskupakot berugdoshatnad a huto ala es ne piszkald ki


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

csocsike írta:


> Aztat en nem ajanlom , hogy engem malnaszorrel locsoljal mert raduszitom a kutyamat, es akkor jaj lesz neked. Viszont a Pixis nevu sorskupakot berugdoshatnad a huto ala es ne piszkald ki


 
Nem is akartalak, szándékomban sem állt. A kutyust ne, nagyon aranyos, szelídíteném inkább. 
A sörskupakot nem tudom rugdosnyi, mer nincs hova. 
Inkább gyűjtögetem, hátha jó lesz valamire. 
Ha másra nem, sörsöt jósolunk vele. 

Csocsika:Táltos


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 28)

Juj, Látod Táltos, neked teljesen igazad van abbna, hogy egy kicsit elhanyagoltalak. Bocsáss meg érte. Pedig igazán nagy örömömre szolgál, hogy végre van egy táltosunk is. Ezzel nagyon kevés zárt osztály dicsekedhet. De igéram, mától fogava én mindenütt el fogok ezzel dicsekedni. csak nehogy elirigyeljenek tőlünk! Mert akkor kénytelenek leszünk támadásba lendülni és megvédeni jogainkat egy táltoshoz.


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 28)

Judith írta:


> Juj, Látod Táltos, neked teljesen igazad van abbna, hogy egy kicsit elhanyagoltalak. Bocsáss meg érte. Pedig igazán nagy örömömre szolgál, hogy végre van egy táltosunk is. Ezzel nagyon kevés zárt osztály dicsekedhet. De igéram, mától fogava én mindenütt el fogok ezzel dicsekedni. csak nehogy elirigyeljenek tőlünk! Mert akkor kénytelenek leszünk támadásba lendülni és megvédeni jogainkat egy táltoshoz.[/quote/
> 
> 
> Kedves Judith!
> ...


----------



## pitti (2006 November 5)

A Legkevesbe sem Tisztelt Part evi kozgyulesenek:
A biblia kritka off topikban tortent dobbenetes felfedezes es a szovjetunio szethullasa kovetkezteben magamat szentte nyilvanitottam.
A kotelezo palinka megvesztegetest szamomra a raktarba atutaltam es megittam.
Kerem a part b. tagjait hogy megszolitasomat ezentul a szent pitti formaban sziveskedjenek eszkozolni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 5)

pitti írta:


> A Legkevesbe sem Tisztelt Part evi kozgyulesenek:
> A biblia kritka off topikban tortent dobbenetes felfedezes es a szovjetunio szethullasa kovetkezteben magamat szentte nyilvanitottam.
> A kotelezo palinka megvesztegetest szamomra a raktarba atutaltam es megittam.
> Kerem a part b. tagjait hogy megszolitasomat ezentul a szent pitti formaban sziveskedjenek eszkozolni.


 

Tiszteletlen es legkevesbe sem Szent Pitti.

Amiota a kenderszivastol elzsibadt agyat palinkaval kezeli, az on allapota egyre romlik.Figyelmeztetem, hogy onrol a tovabbiakban csak mint Hoffbauer Humer vagyok hajlando megemlekezni.

A beka szep.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 5)

csocsike írta:


> Aztat en nem ajanlom , hogy engem malnaszorrel locsoljal mert raduszitom a kutyamat, es akkor jaj lesz neked. Viszont a Pixis nevu sorskupakot berugdoshatnad a huto ala es ne piszkald ki


 
A kutyaddal nyitattod ki a sorosuveget?attol ilyen csampi a foga?


----------



## Efike (2006 November 5)

Tisztelt Szent Pitti,
nagy megrőkönyödéssel vettem tudomásul, hogy Ön önhatalmúlag önmagát boldoggá avatta, miközben a pálinkaraktár teljes készletét bevedelte. :evil:
A szent emberekre az önmegtartóztatás, a mások javára való önzetlen lemondás a jellemző, azonban mindez fájdalom Önnek nem sajátja.
Tisztelettel kérem, hogy szenttényilvánítási kérelmét kijózanodása után sürgősen vonja vissza, mert ellenkező esetben kénytelen leszek Önt sípcsonton rúgni.:evil:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 5)

Tisztelt Pitti tesvér!
A Parasztügyi tanács átgondolta esetit, és beutallót küld önnek Táltos szemmelverő asszonysághó kikúrálásra.
Ugyaniss nem ollan egyszerű szentnek lenni. Kérem szépen köll hozzá még három tanúk általl bizonyított csodatétel. Kend túl eccerűen szeretne szent lenni ez álszentség.
Csudatételnek nem számít a delírium állapotában kelt látomások.
Tissztelettel: Az ön főparaszt tesvére.


----------



## pitti (2006 November 5)

Igen nem tisztelt Tevehajhasz ur es Sztyopa tezsvir.
En kerem olyan csodat tettem hogy megbukott bele a szovjetunio. Nagyon csodalom hogy a tortenelem kerekeinek forgasa onoket ennyire hidegen haggya, ugyanis aztat a tenytet hogy megbukott a sojuz (nyerusimi) tobb millio embertrsam tanusithassa es meg palinkaval se kell vesztegetni oket. 
Szentte avatasom elofeltetelenek, a megvesztegetsnek, amit szeretett partunk eloir alapnyilatkozataban igenis eleget tettem es nagy mennyisegu Croat Sligovicaval vesztegettem meg az alraktarnok helyettes segedet. Ez termeszetesen rovid uton ell lett fogyasztva tehat nincs targyi bizonyitek senki ellen.
Amennyiben tovabbra is megkerdojelezik szent mivoltomat ugy kenytelen leszek csaszarra, kirajja, es mindenhato diktatorra koronazni magamat es uj hivatasommal jaro hatalmi visszaeles soran onokre atkokat es nagymeretu lukacsos felteglakat szorni.:K:


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 6)

T. Szt. Pitti, alias Hoffbauer Humer !

Megrőkönyödés nélkül értesültem, hogy az italraktárban betöltött fontos pozícióját feladva, ön _szentként_ képzeli el a jövőjét.
Fontos egyházi elöljárókkal - ugymint a nagyiccei nyári kiskápolna harangozó helyettese és segédkántora - folytattam ez ügyben konzultációt és a következő közleményt adtuk ki az Ön ügyében.
Főállású _szentté_ nem avatható, mert ahhoz mártírhalált kellene halnia, de Ön még erre az apró áldozatra sem hajlandó, eme fontos beosztás elnyeréséhez.
Ön nem avatható _aprószentté_ sem, mert ahhoz elég nagy benga. 
A fagyosszentté avatását én nem javasoltam, mert az Ön által bevedelt nagymennyiségű alkohol függvényében ez kizárható.
Igy csak az Ön _álszentté_ avatásához járulhatunk hozzá, megfelelő mennyiségű és maligánfokú alkohol haladéktalan leszállítása ellenében. Amennyiben nem szállít időben, kénytelen leszek Önt _faszentté_ lefokozni, de azt is csak akkor, ha ezt a Csöcsi nevezetű bajkeverőt, hirtelen felindulásból, jó alaposan orrba nem vágja. 
Végül megkérem, hogy a vasárnapi szentmisén egy százdollárost gyömöszöljön a perselybe, mellyel az én zavartalan sörellátásom biztosításához járul hozzá.

mindörökké ámen


----------



## Judith (2006 November 6)

pitti írta:


> A Legkevesbe sem Tisztelt Part evi kozgyulesenek:
> A biblia kritka off topikban tortent dobbenetes felfedezes es a szovjetunio szethullasa kovetkezteben magamat szentte nyilvanitottam.
> A kotelezo palinka megvesztegetest szamomra a raktarba atutaltam es megittam.
> Kerem a part b. tagjait hogy megszolitasomat ezentul a szent pitti formaban sziveskedjenek eszkozolni.



Te lökött! Elöször boldoggá kell, hogy avassanak, csak aztán lehetsz szent! 
Te már ugrálnál itt lépcsöfokokat, mi? Egy frászt, várj a sorodra. Pláne, miután megittad a rádbizott pálinkát is! Még hálát is vársz ezek után?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Pitti tesvér!
> A Parasztügyi tanács átgondolta esetit, és beutallót küld önnek Táltos szemmelverő asszonysághó kikúrálásra.
> Ugyaniss nem ollan egyszerű szentnek lenni. Kérem szépen köll hozzá még három tanúk általl bizonyított csodatétel. Kend túl eccerűen szeretne szent lenni ez álszentség.
> Csudatételnek nem számít a delírium állapotában kelt látomások.
> Tissztelettel: Az ön főparaszt tesvére.


 
Fogadom a beuttat, majd jó evverem a csodatevő pácámmal. Szemmel is verem,hárommal, hogy kigyógyújjon szentségéből, akkor majd megtanújja a bejárandó utat.
Remélöm, három hordó páleszt is mellékő hozzá, egyik lehet Csöcsikééhez hasonló is, ha nem akko csak a padlón van hely - a szetséghő kell a remeteélet, a lemondás is.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 6)

A szentsegit Sanctus-Pitti ! 
Orommel olvasom szentte nyilvanitasodra valo torekvesedet . Van ennek 1-2 akadalya reszemrol , ragaszkodom a vertanuk Boldogasszonyanak kinevezesehez . Kerem a Mindenszentek osszehivasat es az aldozatok bemutatasat .
Javasolnam , hogy ezentul adomanyainkat Pitti cimere es ne Szent Antalhoz kuldjuk .


----------



## böbike (2006 November 6)

Egyetértek az előttem szólóval, ezentúl Santa-Pitti kapja az adományokat.Viszont elvárjuk, hogy kérésünket maradéktalanul teljesítse.


----------



## pitti (2006 November 6)

Koszonom mindenkinek a jokivansagokat szentte avatasom alkalmabol. Az adomanyokkal kapcsolatban kernem nem osszekeverni a szentseget a hulyeseggel. En nem adomanyozok csak elfogadom az adomanyokat.:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 November 6)

pitti írta:


> Koszonom mindenkinek a jokivansagokat szentte avatasom alkalmabol. Az adomanyokkal kapcsolatban kernem nem osszekeverni a szentseget a hulyeseggel. En nem adomanyozok csak elfogadom az adomanyokat.:4:


Felháborító! Ön egyszerűen szenttelen :evil:


----------



## pitti (2006 November 6)

Efike írta:


> Felháborító! Ön egyszerűen szenttelen :evil:


Magaval kivetelt teszek es leveszem a zoknimat amikor elem jarul a labamat csokolgatni.8)


----------



## Efike (2006 November 6)

pitti írta:


> Magaval kivetelt teszek es leveszem a zoknimat amikor elem jarul a labamat csokolgatni.8)


Csókolgassa az Ön lábát a vérbajos cápa :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 6)

Igy lehet megkulomboztetni a szenttelent a szenttol : az igazinak magafele hajlik a keze , a szenttelennek az Efi fele nyulik a laba . ;-) 
Ovakodjunk az alszentektol !


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 6)

az ujaknak lehet lejelentkezni itt is a szolancba a 4 szavas topicba az idojaras is segit egy kicsit felvenni a tempot


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

Na! Azt hiszem, le leszek szúrva, hónapok óta nem írtam alá a jelenléti ívet!!! 

Kiengesztelésül beutalok két liter páleszt , 2 karton sört a raktárba.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 6)

Táltos írta:


> Na! Azt hiszem, le leszek szúrva, hónapok óta nem írtam alá a jelenléti ívet!!!
> 
> Kiengesztelésül beutalok két liter páleszt , 2 karton sört a raktárba.


 
Es a borom hol marad?


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Jo lenne a raktart feltolteni ;-) 11.en ugy tudom buli lesz a Matyas pinyoban ! Gyertek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 7)

FiFike írta:


> Jo lenne a raktart feltolteni ;-) 11.en ugy tudom buli lesz a Matyas pinyoban ! Gyertek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

a Matyas pince raktara fel van toltve rendesen kajaval piaval, a kulcsra en vigyazok, ellenben a canadahun raktara valahogy mindig ures.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Ki tud a szalantai remunkrol ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 7)

En.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 7)

harapofogoval kell minden szot kihuzni beloled? 
meselj


----------



## Efike (2006 November 7)

Én is tudok. Most jelentkezett be az iwiw-re. Azt állítja, hogy ismer :lol:


----------



## andika (2006 November 7)

Engem is megtalált!
Kértem ne tünjön el, megigérte..azóta nem tudom mi van vele!!


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Es a borom hol marad?


 

:656: elfelejtettem! 

Milyet óhajtasz?  Fehéret? Vöröset? Rozét? Villányít? Egrít?

Na jó! mindegyikből beteszek a raktárba 2-2 üveggel.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 7)

FiFike írta:


> Jo lenne a raktart feltolteni ;-) 11.en ugy tudom buli lesz a Matyas pinyoban ! Gyertek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Mennénk!  

De túl messze vagytok sajnos.  

Gondoljatok ránk, és érezzétek nagyon jól magatokat.    

Légyszi, adjátok át üdvözletemet sok puszi kiséretében mindenkinek.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Igerem Taltos , hogy most idoben ott leszek es mindenkit csokOzonnel es cserepes viraggal fogok koszonteni ;-) Termeszetesen iszunk mindenki egeszsegere !


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Hilda merre kavezik mostanaban ?


----------



## Margit (2006 November 7)

Termeszetesen iszunk mindenki egeszsegere ![/quote]

Külön-külön


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

:222: Jujjjj Margit akkor a fonovernek lesz dolga .....es elege + melege!


----------



## Margit (2006 November 7)

FiFike írta:


> :222: Jujjjj Margit akkor a fonovernek lesz dolga .....es elege!


 
Kar,hogy nem lehetek ott  ,akkor mar egy pohartol megszabaditottalak volna


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Az elozo bulit lekestem de most resen leszek ;-) Gondolunk Rad !


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Kinszi mond nem akarsz belepni a BeNyuSzevi partba ?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

Na, én aztán jól megcsináltam!

Először nem a BeNyuSzeVi pártba, hanem annak Zárt Osztály Gittegyletébe léptem be. Ezer :656:

Most mi a teendőm? Kit? mivel? engesztelhetek ki?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 8)

Táltos írta:


> Na, én aztán jól megcsináltam!
> 
> Először nem a BeNyuSzeVi pártba, hanem annak Zárt Osztály Gittegyletébe léptem be. Ezer :656:
> 
> Most mi a teendőm? Kit? mivel? engesztelhetek ki?


 


Ez nagy bun, amit csak ugy tudsz jovatenni, ha a Pittit egy nickelezett kovacsullovel homlokon vagod es nem accc neki palinkat.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 8)

Táltos írta:


> Na, én aztán jól megcsináltam!
> 
> Először nem a BeNyuSzeVi pártba, hanem annak Zárt Osztály Gittegyletébe léptem be. Ezer :656:
> 
> Most mi a teendőm? Kit? mivel? engesztelhetek ki?


A bűn megbocsáthatatlan, de én mint a titkos (rossz)tanácsos egy kishordó gönci pálinkáért hagyom megvesztegetni magam, feltéve, ha megátkozod az összes bankot, az összes ügyvédet és az összes ügynököt.


----------



## pitti (2006 November 8)

Efike írta:


> feltéve, ha megátkozod az összes bankot, az összes ügyvédet és az összes ügynököt.


Add a palinkat mer azokat en mar megatkoztam! Sot, a Csocsit is megatkoztam. De ha akarod megatkozom megin...:4:


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

csocsike írta:


> Ez nagy bun, amit csak ugy tudsz jovatenni, ha a Pittit egy nickelezett kovacsullovel homlokon vagod es nem accc neki palinkat.


 
Legyen meg a Te akaratod! 

Csak előbb kicsít kipárnázom  , és pálinka helyett ezegyszer sört kap.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

Efike írta:


> A bűn megbocsáthatatlan, de én mint a titkos (rossz)tanácsos egy kishordó gönci pálinkáért hagyom megvesztegetni magam, feltéve, ha megátkozod az összes bankot, az összes ügyvédet és az összes ügynököt.


 
Ó! az nagyon fínom .

Kapsz kettővel. 

Inkább szemmel vernék, remélem ez is jó lesz.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

pitti írta:


> Add a palinkat mer azokat en mar megatkoztam! Sot, a Csocsit is megatkoztam. De ha akarod megatkozom megin...:4:


 
Oké! köszi a segítséget! Te vagy az én emberem. 

Kapod, a legjobbat!


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 8)

Akkor minden bűn megbocsátva? 

Hujjé! Legális a tagság. :


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Kop-kop!

Itt egy új beutalt. A zárt osztályt keresem. Nem tudom, jó helyen járok-e?
Azt sem egészen értem, miért vagyok én a ide beutalva. Nekem tiszta, világos észjárásom van, de a környezetem...Nos, arról tudnék mesélni....Senki nem hiszi el, amit mondok. A doki is csak vizsgálgatja a fejem, de szerintem neki nincs ki a négy kereke. Most is mondom neki, hogy az előbb találkoztam Elvissel a folyosón, még énekelt is nekem egy kicsit..Hát mit gondoltok, elhitte? Nem! Azt mondja, csak képzelődöm! Még ilyet! azután csodálkoztak, amikor mérgemben fejbevágtam az ápolót!
Szóval, ez itten a zártosztály?:4:


----------



## pitti (2006 November 10)

Rinka írta:


> az előbb találkoztam Elvissel a folyosón, még énekelt is nekem egy kicsit..


Az nem lehet, persze hogy nem hitte el. Az Elvis egy masik szarnyra lett atutalva mer az Efi nem birta hogy mindig enkel es tobbszor duh rohamot es pakolast kapott. Viszont aki megvizsgalt azzal vigyazzal mer az egy Pixis nevu apolt aki dokinak aggya ki magat es lopja a sort.:5:


----------



## platon (2006 November 10)

Kedves betegtárs! Álmodban volt mind az amit mesélsz, a zártosztály az ébresző mellett van. A beutalód nállam, vagy Fifikénél van még. A pecsét is később kerül rá. Álmában mindig tiszta észjárása van az embernek. A négykerék is a helyén. Majd az ébresztő szoba után képzelheted, sőt meg is teheted, hogy kéjd a beutalód. Addig is üdvözöl a zártosztály. Álmodj tovább és énekelj Elvissel, majd fújnak neked ébresztőt, és viszik a zubbonyodat.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

pitti írta:


> Az nem lehet, persze hogy nem hitte el. Az Elvis egy masik szarnyra lett atutalva mer az Efi nem birta hogy mindig enkel es tobbszor duh rohamot es pakolast kapott. Viszont aki megvizsgalt azzal vigyazzal mer az egy Pixis nevu apolt aki dokinak aggya ki magat es lopja a sort.:5:



Valami Pixis dolog volt is emlegetve, de azt hittem, a poharamról van szó...
Szóval ő a doki...Hát fura egy alak, mondhatom! Amikor elmondtam neki az igényeimet, elég furán nézett. Mert hogy én is pakolást kérek minden órában a gyenge bőrömre.Meg hoztam egy literes korsót a napi söradagomnak...Jól nézek ki, ha megissza a sörömet....
Talán megkeresem Elvist a másik szárnyban. Azért örülök, hogy vannak itt normális emberek is, akik hisznek nekem, hogy láttam Elvist a folyosón.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

platon írta:


> Kedves betegtárs! Álmodban volt mind az amit mesélsz, a zártosztály az ébresző mellett van. A beutalód nállam, vagy Fifikénél van még. A pecsét is később kerül rá. Álmában mindig tiszta észjárása van az embernek. A négykerék is a helyén. Majd az ébresztő szoba után képzelheted, sőt meg is teheted, hogy kéjd a beutalód. Addig is üdvözöl a zártosztály. Álmodj tovább és énekelj Elvissel, majd fújnak neked ébresztőt, és viszik a zubbonyodat.



Lám, egy szorgalmas beteg, aki beutaló nélkül is bemegy a neki kijelölt helyre...Hogy álmodtam volna? az ki van zárva, én soha nem alszom.
Hoztak nekem valami muris fehér ingecskét, aminek hátul kötik meg az ujját, de kicseleztem őket: hátratettem a kezem, így azt hitték, már rajtam van az ingecske.Egyébként is azt mondták nekem, hogy lehetek a saját hálóingemben, most mit akarnak ezzel az izével?


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Rinka, te mint aránylag uj ápolt, halottál már Nagy Ludoniáról? Egyik uj betegünk hozta hirét ennek a világhatalomnak, ami valamikor a 16. század második felében létezett valahol közép-kelet-nyugat-észak európában.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Judith írta:


> Rinka, te mint aránylag uj ápolt, halottál már Nagy Ludoniáról? Egyik uj betegünk hozta hirét ennek a világhatalomnak, ami valamikor a 16. század második felében létezett valahol közép-kelet-nyugat-észak európában.



Üdv, Judith!
Bevallom, ez a név számomra ismeretlen.Tudod, én atomfizikus vagyok, csak nem beszélek róla, mert az előző helyemen (Hárshegy) amikor megtudták a képzettségemet, mindenféléket kellett számolnom, például ha 1,3 csirke
2,8 nap alatt 6.45 tojást tojik, akkor mennyit tojik 4 89 csirkae 0.95 nap alatt.
Az összes energiám erre ment el, ezért most nem árulom el senkinek a képzettségemet.
Szóval, légy szi mesélni nekem Nagy Ludoniáról.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Rinkám, azt hiszem erröl a témáról érdemes lesz egy uj forumot nyitni, mert tény, hogy ez egy nagyon izgalmas fölfedezés. És miután félig-meddig minket is érint, akik azon a tájon éltünk, igy kötelességem nek érzem, hogy ezt a témát és kutatásim eredméynét veled/Veletek is megosszam.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Judith írta:


> Rinkám, azt hiszem erröl a témáról érdemes lesz egy uj forumot nyitni, mert tény, hogy ez egy nagyon izgalmas fölfedezés. És miután félig-meddig minket is érint, akik azon a tájon éltünk, igy kötelességem nek érzem, hogy ezt a témát és kutatásim eredméynét veled/Veletek is megosszam.



Várom a kutatások eredményét.Addig is elárulom neked, én már felfedeztem új tájakat a földön, néhány új állatfajt, sőt egy új emberfajt is. De a doki meg ne hallja, mert ilyenkor mindig hozzák nekem a hátulkötős ingecskét, pedig azt uuuutálom...


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Szóval, az úgy volt, hogy kb. 20 évvel ezelött a bramptoni muzeum igazgatója izgatottan felhivott, hogy menjek el és nézzem meg mit talált a levétárban. Le is rohantam, és mutatott nekme egy nagyon régi báránybörre festett rovásirást. Hosszú évek szorgos munkájaként rájöttünk, hogy ez nem más mint nagy Ludonia története a 16. század elsö-hátsó feléből.
Folyt. köv.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Ezek szerint egy hatalmas pásztortörzs foglalta el ezt a hatalmas területet, akik arról voltak hiresek, hogy nagyon, de nagyon szerették a rájuk bizott bárányokat. Együtt éltek-háltak és haltak velük. 
Folyt köv.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Olyannyira kedvelték jószágaikat, hogy a nöknek, ha férjeiknak tetszeni akartak, göndöriteni kellett a hajukat, hogy valamelyest fel tudják venni a versenyt a szép, kivánatos barikákkal.
Folyt köv.


----------



## pitti (2006 November 10)

Judith írta:


> Olyannyira kedvelték jószágaikat, hogy a nöknek, ha férjeiknak tetszeni akartak, göndöriteni kellett a hajukat, hogy valamelyest fel tudják venni a versenyt a szép, kivánatos barikákkal.
> Folyt köv.


Ez engem nagyon emlekeztet az Efi es a teve tortenetere.:shock:


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Természetesen azt a pásztort válaszottaák meg nagy fejedelemnek, akit egyszerüen csak Nagy Ludonnak szólitottak, akinek a legtöbb báránya volt. Ezügyben rendszeresen tartottak nép. azaz bárányszámlálást is. A hiányzó barikákat persze úgy pótolták, hogy a szomszéd pásztortól lopták el, mert ez volt a rendszeresitett megoldása az el és leszámolásnak is.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Judith írta:


> Olyannyira kedvelték jószágaikat, hogy a nöknek, ha férjeiknak tetszeni akartak, göndöriteni kellett a hajukat, hogy valamelyest fel tudják venni a versenyt a szép, kivánatos barikákkal.
> Folyt köv.



Kívánatos barikák? Ajaj!


----------



## tibi (2006 November 10)

pitti írta:


> Ez engem nagyon emlekeztet az Efi es a teve tortenetere.:shock:


Az efivel ne kötözködj, mert a tevéi vadítottak és rúgnak


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

pitti írta:


> Ez engem nagyon emlekeztet az Efi es a teve tortenetere.:shock:




Persze, hogy emlékeztet téged, merthogy ez a történet szóbeszéd alakjában már réges régen terjed minden felé. De történelmileg csak most lett igazán feldolgozva.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

természetesen a barikákat puli kutyák segitségével örizték, mert azok ahsonliottak legjobban a bárányokhoz.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 10)

Rinka írta:


> Várom a kutatások eredményét.Addig is elárulom neked, én már felfedeztem új tájakat a földön, néhány új állatfajt, sőt egy új emberfajt is. De a doki meg ne hallja, mert ilyenkor mindig hozzák nekem a hátulkötős ingecskét, pedig azt uuuutálom...


Kedves Rinka, itt ilyen nincs viszont vannak fííínom gyógyszerek és az elektrosokk....nahát az isteni


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Volt himnuszuk is, ami igy szólt:

A juhásznak jól van dolga
egyik helyröl a másikra
szeretgeti nyáját
fujja furujáját
bú nélkül éli világát.

Ha megunja furulyáját
elösveszi a dudáját
belefujja búylár a brika börébe, szélnek ereszti belöle

na most, hogy mire volt jó eredetileg a furuja, meg aztán a börduda is, arról csak titokban szól a fáma és nem kiskoruak elött. Egyes hazug és hazaáruló banditák szerint a furulya eredetileg ....szóval ... izé...
A börduda meg ... szóval az is úgy volt, hogy ....


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

tibi írta:


> Kedves Rinka, itt ilyen nincs viszont vannak fííínom gyógyszerek és az elektrosokk....nahát az isteni



Már alig várom, hogy kipróbálhassam, az elektrosokknak még a hangzására is lúdbőrözik a hátam. De ugye, nem viccelsz, mert a délután folyamán már ígértek nekem markáns ápolókat, kettőt is, továbbá bilincseket is. Azóta is várom a két fiút, de még nem értek ide. Bilincs van ugyan, de így mit kezdjek vele?


----------



## tibi (2006 November 10)

Rinka írta:


> Már alig várom, hogy kipróbálhassam, az elektrosokknak még a hangzására is lúdbőrözik a hátam. De ugye, nem viccelsz, mert a délután folyamán már ígértek nekem markáns ápolókat, kettőt is, továbbá bilincseket is. Azóta is várom a két fiút, de még nem értek ide. Bilincs van ugyan, de így mit kezdjek vele?


pedig ha megigérték, akkor mennek, de a kezdő ápoltak először hidegvizes kúrával kezdenek. Ugye skacok?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

tibi írta:


> pedig ha megigérték, akkor mennek, de a kezdő ápoltak először hidegvizes kúrával kezdenek. Ugye skacok?



De remélem, nem meginni kell? Mert az ugye egy egészségtelen, klórozott ital.
Én csak hideg sört iszom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

tibi írta:


> pedig ha megigérték, akkor mennek, de a kezdő ápoltak először hidegvizes kúrával kezdenek. Ugye skacok?




Ja, meg electrosokkal a beontes utan.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

csocsike írta:


> Ja, meg electrosokkal a beontes utan.



A beöntést ki kapja? Remélem, az ápolók...Mert azért remélem, nem merik
egy atomfizikus alfelét ilyesminek kitenni? Még elképzelni is felháborító.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 10)

csocsike írta:


> Ja, meg electrosokkal a beontes utan.


és itt alkalmazzák a legjobb köhögés csillapítót is, a ricinust, na most mééé, két kanál után mersz köhögni?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 10)

Rinka írta:


> A beöntést ki kapja? Remélem, az ápolók...Mert azért remélem, nem merik
> egy atomfizikus alfelét ilyesminek kitenni? Még elképzelni is felháborító.



Te csak haborogjal nyugodtan, az Efi mar szereti. Pitti nem bir magaval az oromtol, te is megszokod.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

csocsike írta:


> Te csak haborogjal nyugodtan, az Efi mar szereti. Pitti nem bir magaval az oromtol, te is megszokod.



Az ügyvédemet akarom! nekem azt igérték, csak vonuljak be szépen ide, és minden jó lesz.
Azt mondod, Efi szerteti, és Pitti sem bír magával az örömtől? Akkor talán kapják meg ők az én részemet is, és minden meg van oldva.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

Nyugi, majd én elintézem, hoyg acsak a fiuk kapjanak beöntést.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Judith írta:


> Nyugi, majd én elintézem, hoyg acsak a fiuk kapjanak beöntést.



Köszönöm, mi nők tartsunk össze, mert a fiúk furfangosak ám!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

tibi írta:


> és itt alkalmazzák a legjobb köhögés csillapítót is, a ricinust, na most mééé, két kanál után mersz köhögni?



Ricinus-magot a kertbe ültettem, a vakond ellen.Azt mondod, a zárt osztályon is van vakond? Na, jól nézek ki, ha pont az ágyamat túrja fel.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 10)

Rinka írta:


> Ricinus-magot a kertbe ültettem, a vakond ellen.Azt mondod, a zárt osztályon is van vakond? Na, jól nézek ki, ha pont az ágyamat túrja fel.


Nézd a jó oldalát kérlek szépen, viszont nem köhög


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

tibi írta:


> Nézd a jó oldalát kérlek szépen, viszont nem köhög



Esetleg ha mégis köhög, akkor jöhet a hidegvíz-kúra, de legalábbis tusolás.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Az ápolóm megérkezett a hátulkötős ingecskémmel és egy nagy-nagy kannával, amiből egy hosszú cső jön ki....Jó éjt mindenkinek, ha túlélem, holnap jelentkezem.


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

tibi írta:


> Nézd a jó oldalát kérlek szépen, viszont nem köhög


Szia!
Megint összefutunk!


----------



## Judith (2006 November 10)

black sheep írta:


> Szia!
> Megint összefutunk!



Te Black Sheep! Csak nem Ludoniából jöttél? Gondolom menekült jogot akarsz kérni, mert otthon nem szerették a szinedet. Te szegény! Szolj nyugodtan, én menekültügyi bir voltam, és egy kis lefizetés után hajlandó leszek a javadra dönteni.


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 11)

Judith írta:


> Te Black Sheep! Csak nem Ludoniából jöttél? Gondolom menekült jogot akarsz kérni, mert otthon nem szerették a szinedet. Te szegény! Szolj nyugodtan, én menekültügyi bir voltam, és egy kis lefizetés után hajlandó leszek a javadra dönteni.


Mivel tudlak lefizetni csak nem teded is csokoladeval?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 11)

Judith írta:


> Te Black Sheep! Csak nem Ludoniából jöttél? Gondolom menekült jogot akarsz kérni, mert otthon nem szerették a szinedet. Te szegény! Szolj nyugodtan, én menekültügyi bir voltam, és egy kis lefizetés után hajlandó leszek a javadra dönteni.



Üdv, Judith!
Már várom a kívánatos barikák folytatását a 16. század első hátsófeléből.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 11)

black sheep írta:


> Mivel tudlak lefizetni csak nem teded is csokoladeval?



Miután nem pálinkázok és a csokoládé sem túl egészséges nekem, igy én csak szerényen pikáns népdalokra specializálnám magam. Szóval kéretik olyat küldeni nekem, legalább egy csokorra valót. Ha még bárány is van benne, annál jobb.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 11)

Judith írta:


> ...Ha még bárány is van benne, annál jobb.


Ajánlom figyelmedbe a következő oldalt :
http://www.egyszervolt.hu/ret/fomenu/index.html
Kattints a piros sapkát viselő kismadárra és utána a 'Hol jártál báránykám' című kis gyermekdalt indítsd el. Van benne bárány, olyannyira, hogy még a bégetés és a kolompszó is behallatszik. Jelenleg ez a legbárányosabb dalocska a neten, amiről tudomásom van - igaz viszont, hogy a pikáns részeket kivágták belőle.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 12)

Kedves Rinka és Judith miniszterasszony.
Először is tisztázzuk sürgősen, hogy az a Ludonia az valójában Ladonia és annak a virtuális államnak nagyon régen állampolgára vagyok és útlevelével is rendelkezem. Így aztán nem kell nótázni itt furulyázó birkák által terelgetett göndör juhászokról, mert úgysem hiszem el. Még azt sem, hogy ha a juhász ül a szamáron, akkor földig ér a lába. 
A Pittit hessegessétek el a tevémről, mert már megint nemileg macerálja.
Föl vagyok háborodva, hogy Rinka atomfizikus létére még a kérdést sem tudja. Helyesen a kérdés: Ha másfél tyúk, másfél nap alatt másfél tojást tojuk, akkor kilenc tyúk kilenc nap alatt hány tojást tojik? A problémát megoldottam, egy liter pálinkáért megmondom a választ.
Na most az érdekelne, hogy ha 5 pók 5 perc alatt 5 legyet eszik meg, akkor 100 pók 100 legyet hány perc alatt eszik meg. Miután nincs sok időm, azt is megkérdezem, - mert egy atomfizikus agyát foglalkoztatni kell - hogy ha egy óra egy másodperc alatt hatot üt, akkor hány másodperc alatt üt tizenkettőt? :shock:


----------



## Judith (2006 November 12)

Efike, magamon kivül vagyok. Itt egyszerüen trónbitorlásról és országrablásról van szó, arról már nem is beszélek, hogy mély kulturánk teljes lebecslésében lett réazünk. Ez, kimondottan vért kiván! Hadat üzentünk Nagy Ludon nevében a Ladonoknak, akik még a birkákat sem iskerik, nem hogy azokat naponta szertegessék vala. Most elvonulok csendesen zokogni, és kidolgozni a haditervet.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 12)

Amugy meg fájó szivvel közlöm mindenkivel, hogy a ma esti szenté avatás elmaradt, mert Pttit utolérte a végzet egy virus nevű hölgy képében.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 12)

Judith írta:


> Amugy meg fájó szivvel közlöm mindenkivel, hogy a ma esti szenté avatás elmaradt, mert Pttit utolérte a végzet egy virus nevű hölgy képében.


 
Még Isten se akarja, hogy szent legyen Pitti.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 12)

Judith írta:


> Amugy meg fájó szivvel közlöm mindenkivel, hogy a ma esti szenté avatás elmaradt, mert Pttit utolérte a végzet egy virus nevű hölgy képében.


Azt én jól tudom, mert én küldtem pálinkának álcázva. Pitti meg beszopta :twisted:


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

Judith írta:


> Miután nem pálinkázok és a csokoládé sem túl egészséges nekem, igy én csak szerényen pikáns népdalokra specializálnám magam. Szóval kéretik olyat küldeni nekem, legalább egy csokorra valót. Ha még bárány is van benne, annál jobb.


szia Judith :..:én most küldök neked egy pikáns "népdalt" erősen trágár szöveggel , a gyűjteményedbe !! igaz bárány még csak nyomokban sem fordul elő benne !de ,hogy pikáns az biztos !!


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 12)

Judith írta:


> Miután nem pálinkázok és a csokoládé sem túl egészséges nekem, igy én csak szerényen pikáns népdalokra specializálnám magam. Szóval kéretik olyat küldeni nekem, legalább egy csokorra valót. Ha még bárány is van benne, annál jobb.


Jolnevelt kislany ilyeneket nem ismer!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Rinka és Judith miniszterasszony.
> Először is tisztázzuk sürgősen, hogy az a Ludonia az valójában Ladonia és annak a virtuális államnak nagyon régen állampolgára vagyok és útlevelével is rendelkezem. Így aztán nem kell nótázni itt furulyázó birkák által terelgetett göndör juhászokról, mert úgysem hiszem el. Még azt sem, hogy ha a juhász ül a szamáron, akkor földig ér a lába.
> A Pittit hessegessétek el a tevémről, mert már megint nemileg macerálja.
> Föl vagyok háborodva, hogy Rinka atomfizikus létére még a kérdést sem tudja. Helyesen a kérdés: Ha másfél tyúk, másfél nap alatt másfél tojást tojuk, akkor kilenc tyúk kilenc nap alatt hány tojást tojik? A problémát megoldottam, egy liter pálinkáért megmondom a választ.
> Na most az érdekelne, hogy ha 5 pók 5 perc alatt 5 legyet eszik meg, akkor 100 pók 100 legyet hány perc alatt eszik meg. Miután nincs sok időm, azt is megkérdezem, - mert egy atomfizikus agyát foglalkoztatni kell - hogy ha egy óra egy másodperc alatt hatot üt, akkor hány másodperc alatt üt tizenkettőt? :shock:



Először is tiszteletel megköszönöm a beosztásomat. Gondolom, az atomfizikusi diplomámnak köszönhetem. Most már csak azt kellene kitalálni, minek leszek a miniszterasszonya.Esetleg az okosságtalanítási miniszteri poszt még szabad? 
Ami a kérdést illeti, most már azt sem tudom, mi a kérdés. Az nem is kérdés, hogy nekem mindig igazam van.
Teve-ügyben a segítségedre lehetek, majd a cicám elzavarja Pittit a tevédről, tevédtől, tevédből vagy hogy is van ez. Remélem, a tevédet nem zavarja el.A képe megtekinthető a cicaszeretők topikjában. A fekete a cica, én a másik vagyok.
Pók ügyben most kezdtem a számolást, már felállítottam az egyenletet, de összedőlt. Most pihenek, majd később újra kezdem.
Tik-tak, tik-tak....ezt mindjárt kiszámolom, csak előbb megvárom a három éves unokámat, hogy segítsen számolni, mert nekem csak két kezem van, a logaritmus-táblázaton alszik a macskám, a számológép pedig az asztal billegő lába alatt van.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 12)

Rinka írta:


> Először is tiszteletel megköszönöm a beosztásomat. Gondolom, az atomfizikusi diplomámnak köszönhetem. Most már csak azt kellene kitalálni, minek leszek a miniszterasszonya.Esetleg az okosságtalanítási miniszteri poszt még szabad?
> Ami a kérdést illeti, most már azt sem tudom, mi a kérdés. Az nem is kérdés, hogy nekem mindig igazam van.
> Teve-ügyben a segítségedre lehetek, majd a cicám elzavarja Pittit a tevédről, tevédtől, tevédből vagy hogy is van ez. Remélem, a tevédet nem zavarja el.A képe megtekinthető a cicaszeretők topikjában. A fekete a cica, én a másik vagyok.
> Pók ügyben most kezdtem a számolást, már felállítottam az egyenletet, de összedőlt. Most pihenek, majd később újra kezdem.
> Tik-tak, tik-tak....ezt mindjárt kiszámolom, csak előbb megvárom a három éves unokámat, hogy segítsen számolni, mert nekem csak két kezem van, a logaritmus-táblázaton alszik a macskám, a számológép pedig az asztal billegő lába alatt van.


Kedves Rinka,
Ön - mint atomfizikus és neutrinókergető - sokkal figyelmesebb is lehetne. A megszólítás így hangzott: _Kedves Rinka és Judith miniszterasszony,_ vagyis a miniszterasszony egyesszámban volt, mert Judith a miniszterasszony.Amennyiben kegyednek miniszterasszonyi címet előlegeztem volna, akkor a _miniszterasszony*ok*_ megszólítást választottam volna. Amennyiben Ön miniszteri székre pályázik, elsősorban engem vesztegessen meg, de nem valami poshadt sörrel, mert azt csak a Pixi issza, nem valami seprős Kocsis Irmával, mert az a Pitti kedvence, nem valami kerítésszaggató pálinkával, mert az a Csöcsi szesze. Nekem valódi szilvapálinka jár, megkóserolva. 
A fekete cicát láttam, nagyon édes, de most nem emléxem rá, hogy ittam-e és ezért nem tudom, hogy egy duc, vagy pár duc. A pók egyenletét kérem ragassza a pókhálóra LOCTITE ragasztóval, én is úgy csináltam. Nagyon kellemesen használható a MAPLE matematikai program esetleg a Wolfram Mathematics, ha a pókháló kötéspontjait mátrixba állítja, majd polárkoordinátarendszerben integrálja a pókfing végbélszélnyomásának gradiensét.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Rinka,
> Ön - mint atomfizikus és neutrinókergető - sokkal figyelmesebb is lehetne. A megszólítás így hangzott: _Kedves Rinka és Judith miniszterasszony,_ vagyis a miniszterasszony egyesszámban volt, mert Judith a miniszterasszony.Amennyiben kegyednek miniszterasszonyi címet előlegeztem volna, akkor a _miniszterasszony*ok*_ megszólítást választottam volna. Amennyiben Ön miniszteri székre pályázik, elsősorban engem vesztegessen meg, de nem valami poshadt sörrel, mert azt csak a Pixi issza, nem valami seprős Kocsis Irmával, mert az a Pitti kedvence, nem valami kerítésszaggató pálinkával, mert az a Csöcsi szesze. Nekem valódi szilvapálinka jár, megkóserolva.
> A fekete cicát láttam, nagyon édes, de most nem emléxem rá, hogy ittam-e és ezért nem tudom, hogy egy duc, vagy pár duc. A pók egyenletét kérem ragassza a pókhálóra LOCTITE ragasztóval, én is úgy csináltam. Nagyon kellemesen használható a MAPLE matematikai program esetleg a Wolfram Mathematics, ha a pókháló kötéspontjait mátrixba állítja, majd polárkoordinátarendszerben integrálja a pókfing végbélszélnyomásának gradiensét.


 Kedves Efike!
A sorok között olvastál, természetesen miniszterelnöknői babérokra pályáztam, de nem tudtam, hogy is térjek finoman a témára. A szilvapálinka
még rendben is lenne, de a kóserolás már gondokat okozna.Legfeljebb azt tudnám megtenni, hogy beleiszom az üvegbe, majd azt mondom: ez kóser! 
gondolom, nem ez a hivatalos eljárás. szeretnék még további lehetőségekről hallani, hátha találok teljasíthető feladatot az irigyelt miniszterelnöknői posztra.
Örülök, hogy a cicám(aki egyébként háttérkép szerepét tölti be a gépemen; nélkülem, természetesen, mert nem akarnék nap mint nap megijedni, ha bekapcsolom a gépet) elnyerte a tetszésedet.
Na, most az egyenletről. Hát a pókfingot még csak értem, na de a többit....
Ja, még a végbélszélnyomás is ismerős....
Hiába, egy atomfizikus sem tudhat mindent. Talán holnaptól inkább lóápolónak képzelem magam, azon nem lehet ekkorát bukni...


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit. Erőszakos módon egyből betolakodtam ide közétek, mert tetszik ez a hangvétel, ami itt jellemző. Tehát kérem felvételemet a pártba, ígérem, a tagdíjat soha nem fogom befizetni.Csak egy egészen kicsit vagyok erőszakos, törtető, akaratos, okoskodó és őrült. Egyetlen erényem, hogy imádom a humort, de néha az orromra kell koppintani,. mert túlzásokba esem.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 12)

Rinka írta:


> Kedves Efike!
> A sorok között olvastál, természetesen miniszterelnöknői babérokra pályáztam, de nem tudtam, hogy is térjek finoman a témára. A szilvapálinka
> még rendben is lenne, de a kóserolás már gondokat okozna.Legfeljebb azt tudnám megtenni, hogy beleiszom az üvegbe, majd azt mondom: ez kóser!
> gondolom, nem ez a hivatalos eljárás. szeretnék még további lehetőségekről hallani, hátha találok teljasíthető feladatot az irigyelt miniszterelnöknői posztra.
> ...


Kedves Rinka,
mindez csak egy volt a kérdezz-felelek játékaim közül. Anno, vagy 10 éve a Kiryat Gat-i Intel memoriagyár építésén munkálkodtam, mint beosztás nélküli mindenes, amikor érkezett egy fiatal atomfizikus, aki a csőszerelés rejtelmeivel ismerkedett. Nem értettem, hogy miért akar egy atomfizikus csövet szerelni. 
Másfél hét múlva már fehér védősisakban parádézott, ami azt jelentette, hogy valamiféle munkavezető. Egyre fehérebb volt a sisakja és egyre nagyobb a szája. Egyszer a hülyeségével úgy felidegesített, hogy lekaptam a zöld sisakot a fejemről és úgy a betonhoz vágtam, hogy minden műanyagrésze összetört benne. Ezt követően nem közeledett hozzám. Eltelt még két hét és a sors a közelembe vetette. Eszembe jutott, hogy atomfizikusnak adta ki magát és a pihenőidőben megkértem, hogy magyarázza el nekem a Wigner-effektust. 
Azt sem tudta, hogy eszik, vagy isszák.
Elárultam neki, hogy ezt az effektust még a kezdő atomfizikusok is ismerik.
Ő elárulta, hogy szeretne atomfizikus lenni.
Egy hét múlva levették a fejéről a fehér kalapot és elzavarták. 
Nem volt hozzá közöm.
Én maradtam a zöld kalapban, amíg fel nem épült a gyár.
Megbocsáss, de komolyan vettem az atomfizikusi végzettséget. Nem gond, felőlem akár Cern-ben is lehetsz pozitronkutató, de a macskádat előtte tedd Pitti ölébe.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 12)

Rinka írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit. Erőszakos módon egyből betolakodtam ide közétek, mert tetszik ez a hangvétel, ami itt jellemző. Tehát kérem felvételemet a pártba, *ígérem, a tagdíjat soha nem fogom befizetni.*Csak egy egészen kicsit vagyok erőszakos, törtető, akaratos, okoskodó és őrült. Egyetlen erényem, hogy imádom a humort, de néha az orromra kell koppintani,. mert túlzásokba esem.


Hohó! Ez felvétel előtti kizárással jár. Itt csak úgy nem kell tagdíjat fizetni, ha megzsarolod a párt főpénztárnokát. Teljesen mindegy, hogy mivel, mert nincs főpénztárnok. A jogi tanácsért légyszives küldd el a pálinkaadagomat, mert ha nem, akkor feljelentelek a párt főpénztárnokánál, hogy nem akarsz tagdíjat fizetni.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Rinka,
> mindez csak egy volt a kérdezz-felelek játékaim közül. Anno, vagy 10 éve a Kiryat Gat-i Intel memoriagyár építésén munkálkodtam, mint beosztás nélküli mindenes, amikor érkezett egy fiatal atomfizikus, aki a csőszerelés rejtelmeivel ismerkedett. Nem értettem, hogy miért akar egy atomfizikus csövet szerelni.
> Másfél hét múlva már fehér védősisakban parádézott, ami azt jelentette, hogy valamiféle munkavezető. Egyre fehérebb volt a sisakja és egyre nagyobb a szája. Egyszer a hülyeségével úgy felidegesített, hogy lekaptam a zöld sisakot a fejemről és úgy a betonhoz vágtam, hogy minden műanyagrésze összetört benne. Ezt követően nem közeledett hozzám. Eltelt még két hét és a sors a közelembe vetette. Eszembe jutott, hogy atomfizikusnak adta ki magát és a pihenőidőben megkértem, hogy magyarázza el nekem a Wigner-effektust.
> Azt sem tudta, hogy eszik, vagy isszák.
> ...



Hát ez a legjobb vicc, amikor a viccet komolynak hiszi valaki. Egyébként vegyésztechnikus vagyok szakmámat tekinte. Az atomfizikust én annyira viccesnek találtam, hogy ez lett a "mániám", mert minden bolondnak kell egy mánia, nem?
A macskát mindjárt el is helyzzük Pitti ölében. Szerintem a vírusok is futva fognak menekülni tőle.
Szóval, rájöttem, hogy nem is vagyok atomfizikus, tévedtem, mától lóápoló vagyok az lovardában.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

Efike írta:


> Hohó! Ez felvétel előtti kizárással jár. Itt csak úgy nem kell tagdíjat fizetni, ha megzsarolod a párt főpénztárnokát. Teljesen mindegy, hogy mivel, mert nincs főpénztárnok. A jogi tanácsért légyszives küldd el a pálinkaadagomat, mert ha nem, akkor feljelentelek a párt főpénztárnokánál, hogy nem akarsz tagdíjat fizetni.


Üdv, Efike!
Mivel semmiképpen nem szeretnék tagdíjat fizetni, ezért kerestem Neked kosher szilvapálinkát. Mivel nem igazán látszik, mi is van a képen, el kellene hinned nekem hogy az van az üvegben.Ez viszont kockázatos, hogy isa lehetne hinni annak, aki tegnap még atomfizikus volt, mára már lóápoló.
Kérlek szépen, nehogy kérdezz valamit a lovakról, mert semmit nem tudok róluk azon kívül, hogy a négy lábuk ellenére is megbotlanak. Talán ezért érzem közel őket magamhoz.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 12)

Nem lett tökéletes, de siettem engedelmeskedni.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 12)

black sheep írta:


> Jolnevelt kislany ilyeneket nem ismer!



És te egy ilyen jól nevelt kislány vagy? Hol rontották el a dolgot a szüleid?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 12)

Aha! 

Nyomakodunk? nyomakodunk? 

Majd még meggondolom, hogy kellő megvesztegetés ellenében engedem-é táltos lovam négy lábának ápolását? Nem beszélve szép fehér testéről. 
A koshert ide is adhatod, úgysem ittam még, mert Efike mindig eldugja - de olyan jó helyre - , hogy megtalálni sem lehet. :34:


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 12)

Rinka írta:


> Nem lett tökéletes, de siettem engedelmeskedni.


kedves Rinka
a kép nem lett rossz csak nem a megfelelő ember "ölébe ültetted a cicát" a képen Pixi látható és nem Pitti  a "cica"stimmelÜdv: pistuka


----------



## Efike (2006 November 13)

Nagyon jó Rinka! Majd ha megreggelizte a Pixit, mehet Pittihez. Nekem így is nagyon jó.:ugras::ugras: Egyébként az sem baj, ha a Pittit - mint vegyésztechnikus - feloldod egy kis királyvízben, majd nátronlúggal kicsapatod :twisted:


----------



## tibi (2006 November 13)

Efike írta:


> Nagyon jó Rinka! Majd ha megreggelizte a Pixit, mehet Pittihez. Nekem így is nagyon jó.:ugras::ugras: Egyébként az sem baj, ha a Pittit - mint vegyésztechnikus - feloldod egy kis királyvízben, majd nátronlúggal kicsapatod :twisted:


Kora reggel maratsz?


----------



## Efike (2006 November 13)

Rinka írta:


> Üdv, Efike!
> Mivel semmiképpen nem szeretnék tagdíjat fizetni, ezért kerestem Neked kosher szilvapálinkát. Mivel nem igazán látszik, mi is van a képen, el kellene hinned nekem hogy az van az üvegben.Ez viszont kockázatos, hogy isa lehetne hinni annak, aki tegnap még atomfizikus volt, mára már lóápoló.
> Kérlek szépen, nehogy kérdezz valamit a lovakról, mert semmit nem tudok róluk azon kívül, hogy a négy lábuk ellenére is megbotlanak. Talán ezért érzem közel őket magamhoz.


Kedves Rinka,
feltétlenül elhiszem, hogy az üvegben kosher szilvapálinka van, éppen azért mert tegnap még atomfizikus voltál. A lovakról én is tudom, hogy a lónak négy botja van, mégis láblik.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 13)

Táltos írta:


> Aha!
> 
> Nyomakodunk? nyomakodunk?
> 
> ...


Kedves Táltos,
ha a Te táltosodnak csak négy lába van, akkor nem is táltos, mert a táltos az ötlábú és parazsat eszik


----------



## Judith (2006 November 13)

Efike, az enyémnek hat van. Vagyis az elöbb még annyi volt. vakai elopott belöle egy párat. hallatlan! Rendör!!!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 November 13)

Judith írta:


> Efike, az enyémnek hat van. Vagyis az elöbb még annyi volt. vakai elopott belöle egy párat. hallatlan! Rendör!!!!!


Mert neked turbó-táltosod van, injectoros 2007-es modell. Még csak prospektusban láttam. Az nem ér.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 13)

tibi írta:


> Kora reggel maratsz?


Minek várni? Most tele van vírusokkal, ideje végezni vele, hogy ne fertőzzön. :twisted:


----------



## tibi (2006 November 13)

Efike írta:


> Minek várni? Most tele van vírusokkal, ideje végezni vele, hogy ne fertőzzön. :twisted:


Ez viszont jelentős és figyelemre méltó szempont, meg kevés a tanú is ilyen korán


----------



## Judith (2006 November 13)

Hja, ha valaki olyan fontos ember, mint én? Annak jár is a legujabb model, nemdebár?


----------



## tibi (2006 November 13)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Rinka,
> feltétlenül elhiszem, hogy az üvegben kosher szilvapálinka van, éppen azért mert tegnap még atomfizikus voltál. A lovakról én is tudom, hogy a lónak négy botja van, mégis láblik.


azontúl hiába van négy lába, mégsem asztal


----------



## Efike (2006 November 13)

Judith írta:


> Hja, ha valaki olyan fontos ember, mint én? Annak jár is a legujabb model, nemdebár?


Az az. Godyear patkókkal.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 13)

Efike írta:


> Az az. Godyear patkókkal.


Azjóóóóó, télen nem csúszik, a mintázata miatt


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 13)

Csendben figyelem Pixi kicsapongasat innen a tuloldalrol mint kesoi hamistanu ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 November 13)

Ne figyeld. Lődd! :twisted:


----------



## tibi (2006 November 13)

Efike írta:


> Ne figyeld. Lődd! :twisted:


lesből


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

pistuka írta:


> kedves Rinka
> a kép nem lett rossz csak nem a megfelelő ember "ölébe ültetted a cicát" a képen Pixi látható és nem Pitti  a "cica"stimmelÜdv: pistuka



Hát már ebből is látszik, hogy nem vagyok egy lángelme.Köszi, a hibát korrigálni fogom....


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

Efike írta:


> Nagyon jó Rinka! Majd ha megreggelizte a Pixit, mehet Pittihez. Nekem így is nagyon jó.:ugras::ugras: Egyébként az sem baj, ha a Pittit - mint vegyésztechnikus - feloldod egy kis királyvízben, majd nátronlúggal kicsapatod :twisted:



Az én atomfizikusi agyam.... Hát már olvasni sem tudok...Akkor most jön Pixi, mert nem mindegy.Gondoltam, ez is P betűvel kezdődik. Még jó, hogy nem Pistuka lett az áldozat.
Szerintem, ha elég tömény a nátriumhidroxid, az is megteszi a hatását, bár a csontokat nem fogja feloldani.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

Táltos írta:


> Aha!
> 
> Nyomakodunk? nyomakodunk?
> 
> ...



Hát ha semmi más, de a nyomakodás rám ragadt ebből az új világból. 
Én lóápoló vagyok, és nem lóláb-ápoló, úgyhogy gondolkodni fogok, válalom-e lólábak ápolását is. Ha ezzel lekenyerezlek, akkor természetesen nem gondolkodom sokat, hamar igent mondok. 
A koshert Efikével kell megbeszélned, talán megfelezi Veled.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

tibi írta:


> azontúl hiába van négy lába, mégsem asztal



Hovatovább hiába barna, mégsem medve; hiába fekete, mégsem kávé; hiába 
szürke, mégsem egér; hiába deres, mégsem hideg.....


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

Efike írta:


> Nagyon jó Rinka! Majd ha megreggelizte a Pixit, mehet Pittihez. Nekem így is nagyon jó.:ugras::ugras: Egyébként az sem baj, ha a Pittit - mint vegyésztechnikus - feloldod egy kis királyvízben, majd nátronlúggal kicsapatod :twisted:



Remélem, nem fogják a fejem venni a párduc vendégei


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 14)

T. Rinka asszonyság !

Miután Ön vakon követi Efi Efraim tanácsait, Bagira nevű házi párducomat össze-vissza fényképezgeti, összekeveri a szezont a fazonnal, az Ön dioptriáit megduplázom és elrendelem, hogy a továbbiakban, csak karbidlámpával ellátott bányászsisakban közlekedhet.
Mellébüntetésként pedig beosztom Önt a Veresegyházi Asszonykórus mellett működő Zizi-laborba, nulla évfolyamos vegyésztanoncnak. 

pixi,sŐrgróf


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 14)

Efike írta:


> Nagyon jó Rinka! Majd ha megreggelizte a Pixit, mehet Pittihez. Nekem így is nagyon jó.:ugras::ugras: Egyébként az sem baj, ha a Pittit - mint vegyésztechnikus - feloldod egy kis királyvízben, majd nátronlúggal kicsapatod :twisted:


Uram, az Ön kőrözését elrendeltem, aljas indokból elkövetett felbujtás alapos gyanújával. 
Emellett Ön olyannyira tudatlan, hogy Piti alraktárnokot királyvízben akarja feloldani, akire a királyvíz ártalmatlan, miután kevés szódával és citromkarikával ízesítve, a kedvenc koktélja. A málnaszörpös kezelés az egyetlen, amely visszafordíthatatlan folyamatot indít el kopott szervezetében.
A nátronlúgos kicsapatást pedig avval cserélném fel, hogy hátbacsapatom Önt néhányszor, egy szénporos szívlapáttal.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 14)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, az Ön kőrözését elrendeltem, aljas indokból elkövetett felbujtás alapos gyanújával.
> Emellett Ön olyannyira tudatlan, hogy Piti alraktárnokot királyvízben akarja feloldani, akire a királyvíz ártalmatlan, miután kevés szódával és citromkarikával ízesítve, a kedvenc koktélja. A málnaszörpös kezelés az egyetlen, amely visszafordíthatatlan folyamatot indít el kopott szervezetében.
> A nátronlúgos kicsapatást pedig avval cserélném fel, hogy hátbacsapatom Önt néhányszor, egy szénporos szívlapáttal.


Tisztelt Pixi úr
sörgrófság, hátul balra

Az elmúlt évezredek során számtalanszor figyelmeztettem Önt, hogy ne húzzon újjat velem, mert kiveri a biztosítékot és sötét lesz. 
Önnek fogalma sincs arról, hogy Rinka asszony őfőméltóságának titkos utasítást küldtem, hogy a királyvízben oldjon fel málnaszörpöt és ezt a szörnyű mérget a Pitti biztosan megissza, mely valóban visszafordíthatatlan folyamatokat indít el a kopott (vagy lopott ? :shock szervezetében. 
Ön ne is próbáljon engem szénporos szívlapáttal hátbacsapni, mert az Ön gyenge kezei azt nem bírják. Az Ön kezébe egy kis zöld műanyag lapát való a homokozóban, ahol gyermekkorú áldozatait figyeli :evil:
Amennyiben Ön az álságos szemtelenségei miatt nem tesz azonnali helyreigazítást a Pajtás és a Dörmögő Dömötör c. országos lapokban, akkor én felbújtom Tibit, hogy a kutyáját az Ön homokozójába vigye pisiltetni.
kmft.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 14)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Pixi úr
> sörgrófság, hátul balra
> 
> Az elmúlt évezredek során számtalanszor figyelmeztettem Önt, hogy ne húzzon újjat velem, mert kiveri a biztosítékot és sötét lesz.
> ...


Ha nagyon felbujtasz, még meg is kakáltatom


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 14)

Pixi írta:


> T. Rinka asszonyság !
> 
> Miután Ön vakon követi Efi Efraim tanácsait, Bagira nevű házi párducomat össze-vissza fényképezgeti, összekeveri a szezont a fazonnal, az Ön dioptriáit megduplázom és elrendelem, hogy a továbbiakban, csak karbidlámpával ellátott bányászsisakban közlekedhet.
> Mellébüntetésként pedig beosztom Önt a Veresegyházi Asszonykórus mellett működő Zizi-laborba, nulla évfolyamos vegyésztanoncnak.
> ...


Igen tisztelt Pixis sörgróf úr!
Már hallottam önről ideérkezésem napján.Nemdebár ön az, aki orvosnak adja ki magát, és megissza a betegek sörét? Figyelmeztetem önt, hogy én erre nagyon kényes vagyok. Az én söröm az én söröm. Egyébként mikor osztják a sört?
Most térjünk rá levelének érdemi részére.
Te jó isten! Így is nyolc dioptriás a szemüvegem! Nem lehetne inkább felezni a duplázás helyett?
Mivel valóban keverek- kavarok, a bányászsisakot elfogadom, holnaptól a fejemen lesz.
A Zizi-labor nem meglepetés, valószínűleg eddig is tagja voltam, mert gyakran említették, hogy zizi vagyok.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 15)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Pixi úr
> sörgrófság, hátul balra
> 
> Az elmúlt évezredek során számtalanszor figyelmeztettem Önt, hogy ne húzzon újjat velem, mert kiveri a biztosítékot és sötét lesz.
> ...


Tisztelt Uram !
(tevenevelde, alagsor, nr.00)

Úgy érzem, elérhető közelségbe került az Ön számára, hogy nem a biztosítékot fogom kiverni, hanem az Őn alsó, vagy felső fogsorát - melynek kiválasztását Önre bízom.
Figyelmeztetem, hogy a kis zöld, piros, sárga műanyag homokozó lapátokat az ovodában uzsonnára megettem és már akkor is csak szívlapáttal voltam hajlandó homokozni, mert avval a Benőke várát egy mozdulattal le tudtam bontani.
Az Ön által kért helyreigazítást nem áll sem szándékomban, sem módomban, a fennt említett lapokban elhelyezni, mert mindkét országos lap egész évi kapacitását lekötötte a Tibi által jegyzett : "_A mi párttitkárunk szebb mint a tiétek_..." című, - ukrán népdalokkal tarkított - folytatásos regény közlése.
Kérem továbbá, hogy Rinka asszony nevű beosztottját igazítsa el, hogy a Zárt osztály nem kocsma és ne az iránt érdeklődjön, hogy 'Mikor osztják a sört ?', hanem azt derítse ki, hogy mikor és mennyi beöntést kap.
Ha így folytatja, seprűre ültetem és beosztom az albán légierőhöz elfogó vadásznak.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

Pixi írta:


> Tisztelt Uram !
> (tevenevelde, alagsor, nr.00)
> 
> Úgy érzem, elérhető közelségbe került az Ön számára, hogy nem a biztosítékot fogom kiverni, hanem az Őn alsó, vagy felső fogsorát - melynek kiválasztását Önre bízom.
> ...


T. Sörgróf úr!
Tájékoztatásul közlöm, hogy Benőke komoly erőket mozgósított várának védelme érdekében, amennyiben tehát Szívlapátilag közelít hozzá bárki, azt felszólítás nélkül lelövi a sósavat tartalmazó vizipuskával.Az ukrán nótákkal tarkított párttitkáros műdal és regény kifejezetten az Ön kérésére került a lapba, kiszorítva ezzel a " becsípett farkú úttörök magas hangon" című teleregény írásos változatát, ezzel felzúdulást kiváltva Ulan_Batortól Pekingig.
Ami az albán légierőhöz történő Seprűs Rinka vezénylését illeti, a légierő főnöke kifejezetten kérte, hogy azt küldjük, aki ezt kiagyalta, mert remek parittyáik vannak. Engedélmével önt ajánlottam nehéztüzérségi lövedékként.

Maradtam tiszteletlen:
Én+a kutyám


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Pixi írta:


> Tisztelt Uram !
> (tevenevelde, alagsor, nr.00)
> 
> Úgy érzem, elérhető közelségbe került az Ön számára, hogy nem a biztosítékot fogom kiverni, hanem az Őn alsó, vagy felső fogsorát - melynek kiválasztását Önre bízom.
> ...




Igen-igen tisztelt Pixis őrgróf úr!
Amikor én a zárt osztályon megjelentem, nekem Elvis azt mondta, itt alanyi jogon jár a sör. De még egy kortyot sem kaptam ideérkezésem óta.Szeretném, ha őrgróf úr megnyugtatna, hogy nincs benn a keze ebben a dologban.
A másik a beöntés kérdése.
Nekem Efike, a főnököm azt mondta, vannak itt, akik már valósággal élvezetüket lelik a beöntésben. Én akkor -bár fájó szívvel- lemondtam a beöntés adagomról a javukra. Másodszor: Judith miniszterasszony is megígérte, nem inzultálnak az öt literes kannával( pláne nem a slaggal, amit a csapra kötnek) Tehát beöntés-ügyben nem tudom elfogadni az ön álláspontját.
Na most a seprű kérdése. Tegnap pont ott jártam, az ön lakása felett a seprűmmel.Azt a megállapítást tettem, elkelne már egy szuperszónikus jármű a mostani rossz járgányom helyett. Tehát elfogadom az Ön javaslatát, az új seprűre vonatkozólag. Hogy azután hol és kire fogok vadászni, az már az ÉN jóindulatomon múlik. Ezért nyomatékosan felkérem Önt, ha része van a söröm megvonásában( pláne megivásában), akkor saját védelme érdekében sürgősen intézkedni szíveskedjék, hogy a nekem járó adagot mindig időben megkapjam.
Maradok tisztelettel: Rinka főboszorkány, Elvis-rajongó, Efike beosztottja, a bányászsisak és karbidlámpa kitüntetések viselője


----------



## Efike (2006 November 15)

Kedves Rinka,
őszinte megdöbbenéssel hallottam, hogy kegyed az én beosztottamnak nevezi magát. Szeretném felhívni szives figyelmét arra, hogy nekem nincsennek nőnemű beosztottjaim, csak alárendeltjeim. 
Mecsoda különbség!!!
Kérem, hogy a Pixi féle kínai importból származó seprőre ne tartson igényt, mert egyrészt hullik belőle a cirok, másrészt nem repül, csak ha kidobják a szemétbe.
Azonnali postával küldtem kegyednek valódi Bakony gyújtógyertyákat, ezekkel az Ön seprője szuperszónikus seprőket megszégyenítő sebességgel fog repülni.
Kérem, hogy sörigényét ellenőrzött magányban elégítse ki, mert amióta Pixi a zártosztályra lett beutalva, az ápoltak sörellátása technikai okok miatt szünetel. 
kmft.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Rinka,
> őszinte megdöbbenéssel hallottam, hogy kegyed az én beosztottamnak nevezi magát. Szeretném felhívni szives figyelmét arra, hogy nekem nincsennek nőnemű beosztottjaim, csak alárendeltjeim.
> Mecsoda különbség!!!
> Kérem, hogy a Pixi féle kínai importból származó seprőre ne tartson igényt, mert egyrészt hullik belőle a cirok, másrészt nem repül, csak ha kidobják a szemétbe.
> ...



Bocsánat, bocsánat, lehet, hogy tévedtem. Egyébként ki mondott olyat, hogy én nőnemű lennék? Én neveztem már magam lóápolónak, atomfizikusnak, de azt soha nem mondtam, valójában nő vagyok, vagy férfi.
Majd meggondolom, melyik előnyösebb a számomra. Ez egyébként tipikusan az a helyzet, amikor a főnök hátrányos megkülönböztetésben részesíti a női dolgozókat. Mivel úgy tudom, tilos az effajta hátrányos megkülönböztetés, kérem ennek felülvizsgálatát.
Kérdés: ki ellenőrzi magányomat, mert soha nem látom az illetőt? Néha ugyan látom egy pillanatra Frankensteint, de azután eltűnik gyorsan.
Másik kérdés: Pixi őrgróf úr jelentené a technikai akadályt? Mert akkor sürgősen ki kell iktatni a zártosztály életéből, ugyanis nagyon szomjas vagyok. A beöntés nem csillapítja a szomjat.
Durr! Az ablak éppen most tört ki. Valószínűleg megérkezett a gyújtógyertya. Most akkor ezt a seprű mely részébe dugjam? Mert autószerelő az nem vagyok( egyenlőre)


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

Rinka írta:


> Rinka főboszorkány, Elvis-rajongó, Efike beosztottja, a bányászsisak és karbidlámpa kitüntetések viselője
> [/color]


 
Szzia Rinka!

De jó! Ez lehetne az aláírásod BeNyuSzeVi pártban.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Táltos írta:


> Szzia Rinka!
> 
> De jó! Ez lehetne az aláírásod BeNyuSzeVi pártban.



Köszike, végre valami dícséret is. Látod, támadások minden oldalról, már azt sem tudom, kinél nyomuljak. Azt hittem, a zárt osztályon egyszerűbb az élet, de már látom, minden olyan, mint a valóságban.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

Rinka! 

A BP. Kuruzslói Minisztériunának Főkuruzsló professzori mivoltomnál fogva - kellő pálesz megvesztegetése mellett - kinevezem Önt a Bp. Kuruzslói Minisztériumának Főboszorkányává.
Ez a beosztás csak abban az esetben érvényes, ha a Bp. tisztelt Vezetősége is jóváhagyja, miután kérted felvételedet a Zártosztályra való bejutásod mellett a Pártba is.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Táltos írta:


> Rinka!
> 
> A BP. Kuruzslói Minisztériunának Főkuruzsló professzori mivoltomnál fogva - kellő pálesz megvesztegetése mellett - kinevezem Önt a Bp. Kuruzslói Minisztériumának Főboszorkányává.
> Ez a beosztás csak abban az esetben érvényes, ha a Bp. tisztelt Vezetősége is jóváhagyja, miután kérted felvételedet a Zártosztályra való bejutásod mellett a Pártba is.


 
Már többször, több ember is figyelmeztetett szűk környezetemben; a zártosztályon lenne méltó helyem. Ezért(adok a környezetem véleményére)
jelentkeztem, amint a Zártosztályt megláttam. A kinevezésemet köszönettel elfogadom, ha a vezetőség is jóváhagyja. A páleszt,mint előrejutásom esélyét; teljesen rendben lévőnek találom. Melyiket részesíted előnyben: szilva, körte, alma, barack?


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 15)

azt hiszem el tévedtem


----------



## Efike (2006 November 15)

A Pixistől nem kell engedélyt kérni, mert a saját maga megvesztegetéséről az ápoltak söradagjából sajátkezüleg (torkúlag) gondoskodik. 
Rinka főboszorkány, atomfizikus és lóápoló magamagányát csak magamaga ellenőrizheti, mely oly módon történik, hogy magábazárkózik és eldobja a kulcsot. 
Kedves Rinka!
A rámnehezedő két súlyos ápolóra fordított figyelmem miatt elfelejtettem közölni, hogy a Bényuszevi Párt Kioktatásügyi Minisztériuma minden évben kedvezményes áron szervez alapvető szervíztechnikai tanfolyamot, különös tekintettel a gyújtógyertyák hőértékére, a boszorkányseprők sebességváltójának olajcseréjére és a szállítmányozásra használt griffmadarak ellátására.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 15)

profi10 írta:


> azt hiszem el tévedtem


Eltévedtél, de már késő. Valami idióta ápoló leszerelte belülről a kilincset.


----------



## böbike (2006 November 15)

Imádlak Titeket olvasni


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

böbike írta:


> Imádlak Titeket olvasni


Na gyere csak befele te is, éppen gyogyibogyi osztás van aztán jön a délutáni elektromos kezelés


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Efike írta:


> A Pixistől nem kell engedélyt kérni, mert a saját maga megvesztegetéséről az ápoltak söradagjából sajátkezüleg (torkúlag) gondoskodik.
> Rinka főboszorkány, atomfizikus és lóápoló magamagányát csak magamaga ellenőrizheti, mely oly módon történik, hogy magábazárkózik és eldobja a kulcsot.
> Kedves Rinka!
> A rámnehezedő két súlyos ápolóra fordított figyelmem miatt elfelejtettem közölni, hogy a Bényuszevi Párt Kioktatásügyi Minisztériuma minden évben kedvezményes áron szervez alapvető szervíztechnikai tanfolyamot, különös tekintettel a gyújtógyertyák hőértékére, a boszorkányseprők sebességváltójának olajcseréjére és a szállítmányozásra használt griffmadarak ellátására.



Igen, eldobom a kulcsot(még szerencse, hogy nem bedobom) és leszerelem a kilincset.Így eshetett szegény Profi10 is fogságba.Miért is zárkózom ilyenkor magamba? Erre már nem emlékszem...Ez a kiszáradástól van biztosan.
Ami a tanfolyamot illeti, szívesen részt veszek , ha nem akadályoz az egyéb(atomfizikusi és lóápolói) tanfolyamok végzésében; továbbá, ha garantáljátok, hogy el is jutok a tanfolyam befejezéséig.
Ami a griffmadarakat illeti, hát az nem tetszik megoldásként.Már az előbb is betört az ablak...Még egy griffmadár, és nem marad ablakunk.Inkább magam mennék érte saját különbejáratú, kissé már elavult seprűmön.
Holnap megérkezik a cicám is ide, onnantól majd ő végzi számomra a beszerzéseket.Garantáltan el leszek látva.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

Rinka írta:


> Igen, eldobom a kulcsot(még szerencse, hogy nem bedobom) és leszerelem a kilincset.Így eshetett szegény Profi10 is fogságba.Miért is zárkózom ilyenkor magamba? Erre már nem emlékszem...Ez a kiszáradástól van biztosan.
> Ami a tanfolyamot illeti, szívesen részt veszek , ha nem akadályoz az egyéb(atomfizikusi és lóápolói) tanfolyamok végzésében; továbbá, ha garantáljátok, hogy el is jutok a tanfolyam befejezéséig.
> Ami a griffmadarakat illeti, hát az nem tetszik megoldásként.Már az előbb is betört az ablak...Még egy griffmadár, és nem marad ablakunk.Inkább magam mennék érte saját különbejáratú, kissé már elavult seprűmön.
> Holnap megérkezik a cicám is ide, onnantól majd ő végzi számomra a beszerzéseket.Garantáltan el leszek látva.


ááááá, szóval lejárt a seprűd műszakija,miiii?Veszélyeztettjük a légi közlekedést?


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

Hm, asszem egy t elég lett volna:4:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

tibi írta:


> Na gyere csak befele te is, éppen gyogyibogyi osztás van aztán jön a délutáni elektromos kezelés



Na tessék, mindenből kimaradok! Nem valami jó itt az újak helyzete! Már írtam is emiatt a kultuszminiszternek és az erkölcsrendészetnek. Beöntés óránként, mert azt uuuutálom; bezzeg az elektrosokk, amit kedvelek, soha.
Pótlólag még hozzáteszem, a seprűm műszakija megvan, csak kicsit lassú. De egyébként sem 
jelentene problémát, ha lejárt volna, mert csak felmutatom a sárga cádulámat, és a rend éber őre fejvesztve menekül. Már ismer.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

Rinka írta:


> Na tessék, mindenből kimaradok! Nem valami jó itt az újak helyzete! Már írtam is emiatt a kultuszminiszternek és az erkölcsrendészetnek. Beöntés óránként, mert azt uuuutálom; bezzeg az elektrosokk, amit kedvelek, soha.


Én mindig potyázni szoktam, tudod, a konektor....


----------



## böbike (2006 November 15)

tibi írta:


> Hm, asszem egy t elég lett volna:4:


Ilyen röpködések közben, senki nem számolja a "t" betüket. Az " a " betűket számolnánk, arra viszont Pixis nem ad módot


----------



## böbike (2006 November 15)

tibi írta:


> Én mindig potyázni szoktam, tudod, a konektor....


Te mindenben megtalálod a kiskaput?


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

böbike írta:


> Ilyen röpködések közben, senki nem számolja a "t" betüket. Az " a " betűket számolnánk, arra viszont Pixis nem ad módot


na megyek egy kis ámokot futni, majd este jövök


----------



## pitti (2006 November 15)

tibi írta:


> Én mindig potyázni szoktam, tudod, a konektor....


Na megjottem a kezelesrol. Mi folyik itt? Azt latom hogy sor az nem.
Rinka figyejj, ha megatkozod az Efit es ket farka lesz akkor mutogathattyuk sok sorert es nem adunk a Pixisnek. Na?8)


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

tibi írta:


> Én mindig potyázni szoktam, tudod, a konektor....



Huhú!
Köszi a tippet, most megnézem én is a konektorokat. Hogy ez nekem miért nem jutott eszembe!? Mit gondolsz, fokozhatnám a hatást, ha egy lavór vízbe állnék, mielőtt a konektorba dugom a csavarhúzót? Mert most valami igazán megrázó élményre vágyom.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

pitti írta:


> Na megjottem a kezelesrol. Mi folyik itt? Azt latom hogy sor az nem.
> Rinka figyejj, ha megatkozod az Efit es ket farka lesz akkor mutogathattyuk sok sorert es nem adunk a Pixisnek. Na?8)



Ez így rendben is lenne, de van egy probléma...Én boszinak is igen kezdő vagyok.Képzeld csak el, ha nem ott nő ki a második farok, ahova gondoltuk...
Esetleg még jól is jár....
Most megyek egy kicsit konektorba dugni a csavarhúzót, utána talán világosak lesznek a gondolataim. Egyáltalán mire koncentráljak, hova nőjön az a farok?
(na bumm)


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

Rinka írta:


> Már többször, több ember is figyelmeztetett szűk környezetemben; a zártosztályon lenne méltó helyem. Ezért(adok a környezetem véleményére)
> jelentkeztem, amint a Zártosztályt megláttam. A kinevezésemet köszönettel elfogadom, ha a vezetőség is jóváhagyja. A páleszt,mint előrejutásom esélyét; teljesen rendben lévőnek találom. Melyiket részesíted előnyben: szilva, körte, alma, barack?


 
Rinka Főboszi Asszonyság! 

Ide a szilvát! -szatmárít, beszterceít, göncít/hordósat, mert Csöcsike is szereti/ , meg minden fajtáját megisszuk, meg ám! :222: 
Tagfelvételedet teljes mellszélességgel támogatom, de nem itt a Zártosztályon, hanem a rendes párthelyen - hiszen itt csak az előkezelésed,megpuhításod, kioktatásod folyik.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

Rinka főboszorkány!

Itt a macskád, hogy jobban legyél, ne félj!  

Meg a söröd, altatóval keverve, hogy picít nyugtod legyen!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 15)

Tisztelt Rinka asszonyság, uraság!
A parsztügyi minisztériumig ehallaccot, ahogyan Táltos nádihegedűs asszonyság magáhó vágta a Főboszorgányi Plecsnit.
Tisztelettel kérem óvatossan vállalja fel ezt a posztot, ugyanis a pártban egyes bomlasztó elemek előszeretettel hajkurásznak gyufával, boszorkánynak kikiáltott fiatal vászoncselédeket. A kisüstit pediglen szívessen várom irodám asztalára, és mindenképpen öné a szavazatom.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 15)

Tisztelt Sztyopa miniszter úr
Parasztügyi Minisztérium 

Szeretném ez úton is felhívni b. figyelmét, hogy a személyeskedése miatt a következő kormányülésen neheztelni fogok. Megjegyezni kívánom, hogy a piromániás hajlamaimat csak és csakis Andika irányában szeretném kiélni, de a megátalkodott vászoncseléd nem hajlandó kellő mértékben kiszáradni, így gyújthatatlanná, mi több önoltóvá válik. 

kmft.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Táltos írta:


> Rinka Főboszi Asszonyság!
> 
> Ide a szilvát! -szatmárít, beszterceít, göncít/hordósat, mert Csöcsike is szereti/ , meg minden fajtáját megisszuk, meg ám! :222:
> Tagfelvételedet teljes mellszélességgel támogatom, de nem itt a Zártosztályon, hanem a rendes párthelyen - hiszen itt csak az előkezelésed,megpuhításod, kioktatásod folyik.



Oké, most az elektrosokk után egészen frissek a gondolataim, talán odatalálok.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Táltos írta:


> Rinka főboszorkány!
> 
> Itt a macskád, hogy jobban legyél, ne félj!
> 
> Meg a söröd, altatóval keverve, hogy picít nyugtod legyen!



Én sohasem alszom, mert nem merek...A sör után főleg nem merek. Mi van, ha ricinus volt a sörben? Itt semmiben nem lehet biztos az ember.
A sört köszönöm, már teljesen kiszárított Pixi őrgróf kegyetlensége, amivel megfosztott a napi üdítőmtől.
Ez biztos, hogy az én macskám? Így lefogyott volna?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka asszonyság, uraság!
> A parsztügyi minisztériumig ehallaccot, ahogyan Táltos nádihegedűs asszonyság magáhó vágta a Főboszorgányi Plecsnit.
> Tisztelettel kérem óvatossan vállalja fel ezt a posztot, ugyanis a pártban egyes bomlasztó elemek előszeretettel hajkurásznak gyufával, boszorkánynak kikiáltott fiatal vászoncselédeket. A kisüstit pediglen szívessen várom irodám asztalára, és mindenképpen öné a szavazatom.



Köszönöm a hozzám való jóindulatot, így már világossá vált minden...Hát ezért nem adtak nekem sört! Tudták, hogy a víztől víziszonyom van, csak a sört iszom meg.Így teljesen kiszárítottak.
Akkor tehát: gyufákat elkobozni.Macska, indulj!
Megyek kisüstit vásárolni.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Szeretnék minden kívánalomnak eleget tenni.Mivel a griffmadarakkal küldés szabályaiba nem vagyok beavatva, ezért virtuális pálinkát küldök kinek-kinek az ízléseszerint.Váljék egészségetekre.
















Remélem, mindenkit sikerült lekenyereznem, és senki nem áll útjába főboszorkányi kinevezésemnek. Itthon úgyis csak a házisárkányig jutottam el.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 15)

Rinka írta:


> Szeretnék minden kívánalomnak eleget tenni.Mivel a griffmadarakkal küldés szabályaiba nem vagyok beavatva, ezért virtuális pálinkát küldök kinek-kinek az ízléseszerint.Váljék egészségetekre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rinka, én hozzájárulok kinevezésedhez, mert már mért ne? Most már csak aza dolgod, hogy a neved alá ird be a sarzsidat, és akkor tündökölhetsz, mint ...


----------



## Judith (2006 November 15)

profi10 írta:


> azt hiszem el tévedtem



És biztos vagy te abban?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Judith írta:


> Rinka, én hozzájárulok kinevezésedhez, mert már mért ne? Most már csak aza dolgod, hogy a neved alá ird be a sarzsidat, és akkor tündökölhetsz, mint ...



Köszönöm, miniszterasszony a hozzám való jóindulatát.Várom a vezetőség többi tagjának véleményét.Az már mindenki számára világossá vált, hogy a Bolondokházába beillek.
Elmondom most, mit gondolok a BÉNYUSZEVI párt jelszaváról.
BÉ-béke, békesség: fogadjuk békességgel a személyünket ért kritikát is, mert bizony néha kritikán alulian viselkedünk.
NYU-nyugalom: nyugi, ha mi viccelődünk, velünk is viccelődni fognak. Számomra fontos is, hogy legyen visszavágás, mert csak így van értelme a csipkelődéseknek.Én ebben a szellemben nőttem fel, de nem mindenhol díjazzák a kicsit sajátos humoromat.
SZE, szeretet: hát ez önmagáért beszél, hiszen itt mindenki szeretetből csipkelődik, és senki nem akarja bántani a másikast. Ez nagyon szimpatikus nekem, mint nagyon is új regisztráltnak.
VI, vidámság:hát aki csak betér ide akár olvasgatni is; megtudja, milyen az igazi vidámság, ami nincs annyira korlátok közé szorítva, mint azt általában megszoktuk.
Egyszerűen tetszik, ami itt folyik.


----------



## bullstar (2006 November 15)

Csak bekukkantottam, megújjítani a tagságomat 
És Efikének is akartam egy nagyot köszönni ,
mint régi harcostársnak aki még mindíg lovagi tornászkodik valahun , mint jó Hun.:555:


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

Főboszikám! 

Ez jobban tetszik?  Vagy talán a többi?  

Választhatsz kedvedre!


----------



## Anry (2006 November 15)

Táltos írta:


> Főboszikám!
> 
> Ez jobban tetszik?  Vagy talán a többi?
> 
> Választhatsz kedvedre!



Péntekre a feketét kérem, főleg ha 13-ra esik 

A másikat, a kis gitárost, azt játszásibúl


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

Kedves Anry!

Sok steretettel, kívánságod szerint:


----------



## Anry (2006 November 15)

Táltos írta:


> Kedves Anry!
> 
> Sok steretettel, kívánságod szerint:



Elteszem őket a lottózáshozköszi


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 15)

Rinka írta:


> Szeretnék minden kívánalomnak eleget tenni.Mivel a griffmadarakkal küldés szabályaiba nem vagyok beavatva, ezért virtuális pálinkát küldök kinek-kinek az ízléseszerint.Váljék egészségetekre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Engem ÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍGEN!  

A Vezetőség felé továbbítom, javalolom felvételedet. 
De figyelmedbe ajánlom, csak így kettecskén ,megsúgva:kimaradt a sör!!!
Mi lesz, ha SörGrófsága ellentmond???


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 15)

Halihoooo Bullstar ...szioka ! Merre bujkalsz mostansag ?


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 15)

Rinka reszemrol tamogatom e magasrangu tisztseg betoltesere iranyulo kerelmedet . Hazisarkanyi multad , meregkeveresi , sopruforgatasi tudomanyod figyelembe vetelevel , szerintem megnyerted a palyazatot ! Orommel vettem tudomasul , hogy a raktar feltolteserol is gondoskodtal . Eleslatasu alboszorkanyok mar szep szammal keringenek koreinkben , ideje volt a Foboszorkany kinevezese .


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

Táltos írta:


> Engem ÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍGEN!
> 
> A Vezetőség felé továbbítom, javalolom felvételedet.
> De figyelmedbe ajánlom, csak így kettecskén ,megsúgva:kimaradt a sör!!!
> Mi lesz, ha SörGrófsága ellentmond???



Hát ezt most jól eltoltam! Sörgrófsága amúgyí is neheztel rám, mert nem elég, hogy a párducmacskám mellé másoltam, de még ráadásul kevesebb sör is jut neki, mióta én itt vagyok. Valahogy meg kell puhítanom, nincs mese, mert a végén még keresztbetesz a kinevezésem előtt.
Ezért választékot is hoztam, hátha elnéző lesz velem ezegyszer.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka reszemrol tamogatom e magasrangu tisztseg betoltesere iranyulo kerelmedet . Hazisarkanyi multad , meregkeveresi , sopruforgatasi tudomanyod figyelembe vetelevel , szerintem megnyerted a palyazatot ! Orommel vettem tudomasul , hogy a raktar feltolteserol is gondoskodtal . Eleslatasu alboszorkanyok mar szep szammal keringenek koreinkben , ideje volt a Foboszorkany kinevezese .



Köszönöm, Fifike, bíztam a támogatásodban. 
Nem lesz egyszerű dolog megfelelni a várakozásnak.Egy feladatot már kaptam a varázslási tudományom igazolására, most erre koncentrálok erősen. Remélem, nem fog balul kiütni a dolog, mert akkor azután megnézhetem magam.Zizegőre szárítottak a Zártosztályon, egy kis láng, és végem....
Megnyugtat, hogy keringenek a köreitekben éleslátású alboszorkányok; az én erősségem amúgy sem az éleslátásom.


----------



## bullstar (2006 November 15)

FiFike írta:


> Halihoooo Bullstar ...szioka ! Merre bujkalsz mostansag ?


Fifike drága a válasz igen egyszerű és prózai, ezért versben mondom el.

Telnek múlnak hosszú órák, napok és évek,
És eljő egyszer az idő, mikor örülök, hogy élek
Foglalkozni kezdnek velem hófehérbe váltott árnyak,
Érzem amint lapockámon serkennek a szárnyak.

Húmmögnek, hummognak mindenféle tudorok,
Kik elhitetik vélem, hogy csudatévő doktorok.
Tán a lépe lehet, tán a rusnya mája
Ugyan már! - így ez eggyik. -Csak a szive bánja!

Nosza nekisereglenek szúrkálnak piszkálnak,
A külső szívpitvaromig menten meg sem állnak.
Miután így kiélték magukat, menten odébb állnak,
Elmondhatják magukról, hogy adtak a halálnak !

Én meg szépen halkan és csendben,
Haza oldalgok, ismét megszerelten !
- M. Laurens -
2006 november 15


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Táltos írta:


> Főboszikám!
> 
> Ez jobban tetszik?  Vagy talán a többi?
> 
> Választhatsz kedvedre!



Köszönöm a cicákat.
Az az igazság, minegyik tetszik. Nem tarthatnám meg mindegyiket?
Nem tudom, szabad e ennyi macskát tartani, de most meg nem tudok választani.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Azt hiszem, most már én is aláírhatom a jelenléti ívet







Sajnos, az összes macskám nem fér a képre.


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 16)

sziasztok 
akinek nincs pálinkája az nem léphet be?


----------



## Judit (2006 November 16)

profi10 írta:


> sziasztok
> akinek nincs pálinkája az nem léphet be?


pótolhatod más alkoholneművel is...


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 16)

oké , ha jó a boris


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

profi10 írta:


> oké , ha jó a boris


 
De mellékelni kell felvételi kérelmedet a Nagytiszteletű Vezetőség felé. 
Támogatni csak kellő megvesztegetés esetén fogjuk felvételedet, de azt is csak akkor, ha közben kiérdemled.  
Ellenkező esetben mehetsz tisztulni, tanulni a Zártosztályra. De ne felejts el beutalós beöntést kérni. Várnak már az ápolók mindenféle jóval.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

Rinka írta:


> Azt hiszem, most már én is aláírhatom a jelenléti ívet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Rinka Főboszi Asszonyság!

Ez csak ujjlenyomat, hol a beosztási aláírás?  
Vigyázz kérlek, mert lefokozásodat javasolom, amennyiben nem pótolod. 
Kamatként be kell utalnod a raktárba megfelelő mennyiségű páleszt meg minden jóféle egyéb itókát.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Táltos írta:


> De mellékelni kell felvételi kérelmedet a Nagytiszteletű Vezetőség felé.
> Támogatni csak kellő megvesztegetés esetén fogjuk felvételedet, de azt is csak akkor, ha közben kiérdemled.
> Ellenkező esetben mehetsz tisztulni, tanulni a Zártosztályra. De ne felejts el beutalós beöntést kérni. Várnak már az ápolók mindenféle jóval.



Hát én ennek Profi10 helyében nem dőlnék be. A beöntésben nincs semmi jó, nem akarnak sört sem adni, ráadásul beöntéskor hoznak egy öt literes kannát, de ez csak trükk a gyanú elaltatására. Valójában a csapra szerelik fel a slagot.
Judith miniszterasszony megígéri ugyan a felmentést a beöntés alól, de ez is csak egy trükk! Légy óvatos, tapasztalatból beszélek.


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 16)

Rinka írta:


> Hát én ennek Profi10 helyében nem dőlnék be. A beöntésben nincs semmi jó, nem akarnak sört sem adni, ráadásul beöntéskor hoznak egy öt literes kannát, de ez csak trükk a gyanú elaltatására. Valójában a csapra szerelik fel a slagot.
> Judith miniszterasszony megígéri ugyan a felmentést a beöntés alól, de ez is csak egy trükk! Légy óvatos, tapasztalatból beszélek.


 

Tegnap jöttem ki a zártosztályról , jó volt


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

Rinka írta:


> Köszönöm a cicákat.
> Az az igazság, minegyik tetszik. Nem tarthatnám meg mindegyiket?
> Nem tudom, szabad e ennyi macskát tartani, de most meg nem tudok választani.


 
Mind a Tiéd.  Legyen örömöd bennük.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

profi10 írta:


> Tegnap jöttem ki a zártosztályról , jó volt


 
Nem ámítani ám itt bennünket?  

Ilyen hamar az nem megy. Sokkot kaptál talán, hogy azt hiszed bennt helyett kinnt vagy? 
Várd meg inkább az ápolókat, majd helyere tesznek, s akkor megtudod hol is a helyed valójában.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Táltos írta:


> Rinka Főboszi Asszonyság!
> 
> Ez csak ujjlenyomat, hol a beosztási aláírás?
> Vigyázz kérlek, mert lefokozásodat javasolom, amennyiben nem pótolod.
> Kamatként be kell utalnod a raktárba megfelelő mennyiségű páleszt meg minden jóféle egyéb itókát.


 Máris rohanok a vezérlőpulthoz intézkedni, elég sokat nyomultam, hogy most ne hagyjam veszni az elért rangomat.


----------



## Judit (2006 November 16)

profi10 írta:


> Tegnap jöttem ki a zártosztályról , jó volt



ez érdekes...tehát jól viselted az elektrosokk kezelést.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

profi10 írta:


> Tegnap jöttem ki a zártosztályról , jó volt



Ami azt illeti, nekem is kedvenc helyem, rég mulattam már ennyit.Az elektrosokk valami csoda. Próbáltad már konektorba dugott csavarhúzóval? Hát az egyszerűen megráz tetőtől talpig.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 16)

profi10 írta:


> Tegnap jöttem ki a zártosztályról , jó volt


 
Hogyan tuttá kigyünni, ha most vagy ott!


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 16)

Rinka írta:


> Máris rohanok a vezérlőpulthoz intézkedni, elég sokat nyomultam, hogy most ne hagyjam veszni az elért rangomat.


 
Ez már igen! Így a jó! 

A kamatot is elrendezted?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Íme akkor bemutatom a boszimesterségem kellékeit, először szeretett krampuszomat, aki az ügyintézésben lesz segítségemre







Ezután jön a két főmacskám:









Ha a rossz seprűm felmondja a szolgálatot, ő van segítségemre:




A beosztott macskáim most éppen (sör)beszerző körúton vannak, őket holnap ismeritek meg


----------



## andika (2006 November 16)

Sztyopa írta:


> Hogyan tuttá kigyünni, ha most vagy ott!



Az örök dillemma:

Kint is vagyok..bent is vagyok..!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Táltos írta:


> Ez már igen! Így a jó!
> 
> A kamatot is elrendezted?



Megyek a boltba bevásárolni, mert akármit nem adhatok Nektek


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Remélem, mindenki elégedett lesz. Egészségetekre.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 16)

Cicukám, ezzel a sok badarsággal csak azt éred el, hogy úgy ki leszel innen vágva, mint ..... Kár a strapáért. Meg szerintem, ha nem vagy képes 20 értelmes mondatot beirni és kellöképpen társalogni velünk, akkor mi a francot akarsz? Finom lelkü édesanyám szokja mondani, hogy az ilyen alakok: "Kész picsa meleg málé." (kéretik tudomásul venni az idézőjelet.)


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 16)

Judith írta:


> Cicukám, ezzel a sok badarsággal csak azt éred el, hogy úgy ki leszel innen vágva, mint ..... Kár a strapáért. Meg szerintem, ha nem vagy képes 20 értelmes mondatot beirni és kellöképpen társalogni velünk, akkor mi a francot akarsz? Finom lelkü édesanyám szokja mondani, hogy az ilyen alakok: "Kész picsa meleg málé." (kéretik tudomásul venni az idézőjelet.)


Szegény gyermek! Amikor végre sikerített egy értelmes mondatot, én magam olvastam. A következőképpen hangzott: Belépés kizárólag.....


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 16)

Jajj Bullstar arra is ez a divat jarja ?:-( 
Vigyazzal magadra , Jo egeszseget kivanok ...cuppppp


----------



## Efike (2006 November 17)

Judith írta:


> Cicukám, ezzel a sok badarsággal csak azt éred el, hogy úgy ki leszel innen vágva, mint ..... Kár a strapáért. Meg szerintem, ha nem vagy képes 20 értelmes mondatot beirni és kellöképpen társalogni velünk, akkor mi a francot akarsz? Finom lelkü édesanyám szokja mondani, hogy az ilyen alakok: "Kész picsa meleg málé." (kéretik tudomásul venni az idézőjelet.)


:shock:
Judith! Ne beszélj csúnyán, bazmeg


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 17)

miért ?

Ki van kint , és ki van bent ?


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 17)

Sztyopa írta:


> Hogyan tuttá kigyünni, ha most vagy ott!


 

Miért ?

KI van kint ?

és Ki van bent ?


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 17)

Rinka írta:


> Ami azt illeti, nekem is kedvenc helyem, rég mulattam már ennyit.Az elektrosokk valami csoda. Próbáltad már konektorba dugott csavarhúzóval? Hát az egyszerűen megráz tetőtől talpig.


 

az igen .

De próbálj meg bele pisilni egyszer .... az nem semmi


----------



## Efike (2006 November 17)

profi10 írta:


> az igen .
> 
> De próbálj meg bele pisilni egyszer .... az nem semmi


Próbáltad már egyszerre a két lyukba? :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 17)

Eredeti szerző *Rinka* 

 
_Ami azt illeti, nekem is kedvenc helyem, rég mulattam már ennyit.Az elektrosokk valami csoda. Próbáltad már konektorba dugott csavarhúzóval? Hát az egyszerűen megráz tetőtől talpig.:smile:_

Rinka ! Hatasos uto(lso)kezeles ha a fonover zomancozott lavorjaban aztatjuk kozben labainkat 

Ez a holgy a hajszaritot keri:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 17)

profi10 írta:


> az igen .
> 
> De próbálj meg bele pisilni egyszer .... az nem semmi



Hja, a fiúknak minden egyszerűbb...Ki kell találnom a módját, de sok minden kellékre lesz szükségem.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 17)

Efike írta:


> Próbáltad már egyszerre a két lyukba? :shock:



Hatott a varázslat? Lám, az első sikerem.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 17)

FiFike írta:


> Eredeti szerző *Rinka*
> 
> 
> _Ami azt illeti, nekem is kedvenc helyem, rég mulattam már ennyit.Az elektrosokk valami csoda. Próbáltad már konektorba dugott csavarhúzóval? Hát az egyszerűen megráz tetőtől talpig.:smile:_
> ...



Ez remek! Hajszárítóm van, már csak elő kell kerítenem a főnővért. Ezek után a lavórt felteszem egy hokedlire, beleállok, a konektorba pisilek, közben a bedugott hajszárítót beledobom a lavórba. Kicsit macerásnak tünik első olvasatra, de egy jó kis élvezetért mindent..


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 17)

Efike írta:


> Próbáltad már egyszerre a két lyukba? :shock:


 
Persze minden nap 2 szer


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 17)

Bocsánat, ez itt a jelenléti ív, vagy eltévedtem?


----------



## Judith (2006 November 17)

Ila1 írta:


> Bocsánat, ez itt a jelenléti ív, vagy eltévedtem?


Jó helyen vagy, csak körkörös a folyosó. Én is itt állok és latolgatok, hogy melyik ajtón kell bekopogni a jelenléti ivet aláirandó. Úgy hallom, valaki odabent éppen a butort tologatja. Az is lehet, hogy mással van a tetején elfoglalva. Volt már olyan a világtörténelemben...


----------



## böbike (2006 November 17)

Ezért jó ide jönni, itt mindig tanul az ember. Csillárról már hallottam, de a szekrénytetejéről még nem.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 17)

böbike írta:


> Ezért jó ide jönni, itt mindig tanul az ember. Csillárról már hallottam, de a szekrénytetejéről még nem.



Szekrény, iróasztal, butor butor. Nem mindegy? Persze én csak feltételezek, meg aljasul csak gyanusitgatok, mert nem nyiottak ajtót és nem is hivtak be, hogy tartsam a gyertyát...


----------



## böbike (2006 November 17)

Judith írta:


> Szekrény, iróasztal, butor butor. Nem mindegy? Persze én csak feltételezek, meg aljasul csak gyanusitgatok, mert nem nyiottak ajtót és nem is hivtak be, hogy tartsam a gyertyát...


Természetesen, mindezt sajnálod is, mert nem te voltál a helyszini tudósító


----------



## Judith (2006 November 17)

Na tessék! Hát nem beleláttál a kártyáimba? Pont erröl van szó. Felháboritó! Magamon és máson kivül és alatt vagyok. Rinka! Te vagy odabent? Mit csinálsz? kell segitség!!!!


----------



## böbike (2006 November 17)

Judith írta:


> Na tessék! Hát nem beleláttál a kártyáimba? Pont erröl van szó. Felháboritó! Magamon és máson kivül és alatt vagyok.



szeretnél
de a te bölcsességedhez és tapasztalatodhoz, még kulcslyuk sem kell


----------



## Judith (2006 November 17)

Ah! Milyen kedves vagy. és milyen igaz. Köszönöm.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 18)

Hahó!

Közhírré tétetik a párt tagjai számára!!!

Aki még nem kergette és kapta el Sztyopa Főparaszty vírusát, az ne is tegye. Helyette álljon sorba a raktár előtt, mert Pixi,Pitti és Tibi, valamint Csöcsike mindenkít megkínál nem egy, legalább három feles védőital pálesszal - víruselkerülővel beoltva. :222:
Amilyen ütemben ürül a raktárkészlet, a vírusgazda Sztyopa köteles annak pótlásáról gondoskodni. 
Amennyiben nem tesz eleget eme felhívásnak, ne kerüljön a szemem elé, mert szemme, meg táltos botommal verem. 
Kelt máma, a még nem fertőzött napon.
Közzétette: Táltos főkuruzsló professzor


----------



## Efike (2006 November 19)

Gyorshír

Mindenki kerülje el a raktárt, mert Pitti megitta a pálinkát, Pixi bevedelte a sört és Csöcsi vírusokat és pofonokat osztogat.


----------



## oma (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> Gyorshír
> 
> Mindenki kerülje el a raktárt, mert Pitti megitta a pálinkát, Pixi bevedelte a sört és Csöcsi vírusokat és pofonokat osztogat.



ta-ta-ti-ti-ta.. ti-ti-ta-ti-ta-ta.. ta-ta.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Ila1 írta:


> Bocsánat, ez itt a jelenléti ív, vagy eltévedtem?



Nem, nem tévedtél el, csak hiba csúszott a gépezetbe. Veszélyesen őrült nőszemély szabadult be közétek, az elején kicsit felforgatja a dolgokat, de a napi első beöntés és elektrosokk után, ígérem, lenyugszik


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Majd en jol megoperallak jo?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Judith írta:


> Na tessék! Hát nem beleláttál a kártyáimba? Pont erröl van szó. Felháboritó! Magamon és máson kivül és alatt vagyok. Rinka! Te vagy odabent? Mit csinálsz? kell segitség!!!!



Szerintem annak a fiúnak kellene némi segítség, akit itt találtam. Azt állítja, nem hallott még olyanról, hogy a szekrény tetejéről leugorva, hátraszaltót csinálva, közben énekelve, hátán egy cserép fikusszal...
Hogy mit csinálok? Hm.....mit csinálnék, ha hagyná magát....


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

csocsike írta:


> Majd en jol megoperallak jo?



De ugye nem agyműtét lesz, mert az én agyam kristálytisztán és világosan gondolkodik, csak az itteni ápolók valahogy nem értenek meg....ki tudja, miért?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Rinka írta:


> De ugye nem agyműtét lesz, mert az én agyam kristálytisztán és világosan gondolkodik, csak az itteni ápolók valahogy nem értenek meg....ki tudja, miért?


 

Ez nekem is rejtely , pont olyan , mint az hogy mit mikor irunk ly-nal de nekem mar volt tehenem is de azt megfejtem. A tobbi megfelytesre meg varni kell. Nincs nalad egy fel diszno rantva? Ehes vagyok.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

Rinka Főboszikám!

Ezt küldöm Neked, vigyázz, el ne ragadjon!


----------



## Efike (2006 November 19)

Mi a fenét csinálna a másik fél disznóval? Eldől az ólban! :shock:


----------



## böbike (2006 November 19)

csocsike írta:


> Ez nekem is rejtely , pont olyan , mint az hogy mit mikor irunk ly-nal de nekem mar volt tehenem is de azt megfejtem. A tobbi megfelytesre meg varni kell. Nincs nalad egy fel diszno rantva? Ehes vagyok.


Béka növényevő,a hús elcsapná a gyomrod ( csak a legyet kapja be )és ugy járnál, mint szegény Sztyopa, ehetnéd a széntablattát


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> Mi a fenét csinálna a másik fél disznóval? Eldől az ólban! :shock:


 

Az egy koser feldiszno, illetve egy diszno ami fel. Miert vagy te ebben erdekelt? Beka ehes es veressebn szomjas


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

csocsike írta:


> Ez nekem is rejtely , pont olyan , mint az hogy mit mikor irunk ly-nal de nekem mar volt tehenem is de azt megfejtem. A tobbi megfelytesre meg varni kell. Nincs nalad egy fel diszno rantva? Ehes vagyok.



Pillanatnyilag ezzel a jóemberrel kínlódom itt, aki sehogy sem akar leugrani a szekrény tetejéről, de mindjárt körülnézek a dugi kalyáim között...
na lássuk....Ez egy fél kelkáposzta...hát ez nem jó rántva....van itt még némi nápoji...ez sem az igazi...
Van némi tolyás...Várly, csak megvan! A tehén! Állítólag a rántott tehéntőgye igen finom...Feláldozzuk?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Rinka írta:


> Pillanatnyilag ezzel a jóemberrel kínlódom itt, aki sehogy sem akar leugrani a szekrény tetejéről, de mindjárt körülnézek a dugi kalyáim között...
> na lássuk....Ez egy fél kelkáposzta...hát ez nem jó rántva....van itt még némi nápoji...ez sem az igazi...
> Van némi tolyás...Várly, csak megvan! A tehén! Állítólag a rántott tehéntőgye igen finom...Feláldozzuk?


 

Jo, aldozzunk fel valakit. Az Efi bacsi az mar oreg, ot nem kell de majd korulnezek. Van egy par Szent Tehen errefele . Sorsoljunk


----------



## Efike (2006 November 19)

Rinka írta:


> Pillanatnyilag ezzel a jóemberrel kínlódom itt, aki sehogy sem akar leugrani a szekrény tetejéről, de mindjárt körülnézek a dugi kalyáim között...
> na lássuk....Ez egy fél kelkáposzta...hát ez nem jó rántva....van itt még némi nápoji...ez sem az igazi...
> Van némi tolyás...Várly, csak megvan! A tehén! Állítólag a rántott tehéntőgye igen finom...Feláldozzuk?


Lehet, hogy mégis felgyújtalak :evil: Pixi már felajánlotta, hogy hozza a benzint, csak gyufát kell még lopnom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> Lehet, hogy mégis felgyújtalak :evil: Pixi már felajánlotta, hogy hozza a benzint, csak gyufát kell még lopnom.


 

Te csak ne tuzeskegggy, mert megint bepisilsz, mint annak idelyen Romaban.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Táltos írta:


> Rinka Főboszikám!
> 
> Ezt küldöm Neked, vigyázz, el ne ragadjon!



Csak azt tudnám, mikor fényképeztél le? Tegnap jártam ugyan arrafelé... Köszi a képet, szerintem jól sikerült, nagyon hasonlít, bár pár kiló hiányzik róla. Biztos az éjszakai repkedésben lefogytam kicsit.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

böbike írta:


> Béka növényevő,a hús elcsapná a gyomrod ( csak a legyet kapja be )és ugy járnál, mint szegény Sztyopa, ehetnéd a széntablattát



Nálunk, aki bekapja a legyet, utána nagy hassal jár...kilenc hónapig....
Sztyopa is így járt? Szegény....


----------



## Efike (2006 November 19)

csocsike írta:


> Te csak ne tuzeskegggy, mert megint bepisilsz, mint annak idelyen Romaban.


Az csak azért volt, mert közben leégett a budi is


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> Lehet, hogy mégis felgyújtalak :evil: Pixi már felajánlotta, hogy hozza a benzint, csak gyufát kell még lopnom.



Engem előre figyelmeztettek ere a felgyúlytás- dologra, úgyhogy lyól be-és eláztattam magam


----------



## böbike (2006 November 19)

Rinka írta:


> Engem előre figyelmeztettek ere a felgyúlytás- dologra, úgyhogy lyól be-és eláztattam magam


ha tejben-vajban áztattad magad, vigyázz, attól jobban égsz, de a pálinka is gyúlékony


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

csocsike írta:


> Te csak ne tuzeskegggy, mert megint bepisilsz, mint annak idelyen Romaban.



Köszike, hogy valaki megvéd, ezért most tényleg nekiállok a rántott husika keresésének.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

böbike írta:


> ha tejben-vajban áztattad magad, vigyázz, attól jobban égsz, de a pálinka is gyúlékony



Lyuly, erre nem is gondoltam. A tely is ég? Hogy a pálinka, az rendjén, mert néha m,eggyullad bennem is.. De hogy a tely és a valy is?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

Ugye ez a jelenléti ív , és nem a zártosztály? 

Vagy ott vagyunk? vagy nem is tudjuk hol?

A BéNyuSzeVi pártlapot is meg kellene látogatni, fontos közérdekű híreket doboltam ki, bár nem én vagyok a kisdobos.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 19)

Itt mindenki elmeháborodott! Hová kerültem? ENGEDJENEK KIIIIIIIII


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> Lehet, hogy mégis felgyújtalak :evil: Pixi már felajánlotta, hogy hozza a benzint, csak gyufát kell még lopnom.



Most esett le a húsz fillér! Pixi őrgróf ilyen ajánlatott tett volna? Hát ez rettenetesen felháborító! Ezennel kard ki kard, Pixi őrgróg ki lesz hívva párbajra, mégpedig seprűn kell lovagolnia. Nézze meg az ember. Na.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> Itt mindenki elmeháborodott! Hová kerültem? ENGEDJENEK KIIIIIIIII


Te csak maradj nyugalomban, jó helyen vagy! Már csangettem a főnővérek főnővérének, hogy ébredjen...kell a beöntés :-D :-D


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Táltos írta:


> Ugye ez a jelenléti ív , és nem a zártosztály?
> 
> Vagy ott vagyunk? vagy nem is tudjuk hol?
> 
> A BéNyuSzeVi pártlapot is meg kellene látogatni, fontos közérdekű híreket doboltam ki, bár nem én vagyok a kisdobos.



Pillanatnyilag a zárt osztály tagjai írták alá a jelenléti ívet, de mivel ők nagyon okosak és logikusan gondolkodnak, azonnal megértették a burkolt célzást és visszavonulnak a zárt osztályra. Valaki azonnak kerítse elő Pixi őrgrófot, mert beszédem van vele!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Azonnal követelem a beöntésemet, az elektrosokkot majd elintézem magam, csak kell hozzá egy hokedli, egy lavór és egy csavarhúzó. Nővéééér!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Az most kornyekezi meg a Gyufaarus lanykat akitol az Efi szokta lopni a gyufat, de most hideg a lelke szegenykemnek igy nem all kotelnek. Konyorgom akaszuk fel


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

Rinka írta:


> Azonnal követelem a beöntésemet, az elektrosokkot majd elintézem magam, csak kell hozzá egy hokedli, egy lavór és egy csavarhúzó. Nővéééér!!!!!!!


 

A nover ereiben megfagyott a ver, igy a veratomlesztes is szunetel. Tesek beallni a sor vegere es nem tolakodni


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

csocsike írta:


> Az most kornyekezi meg a Gyufaarus lanykat akitol az Efi szokta lopni a gyufat, de most hideg a lelke szegenykemnek igy nem all kotelnek. Konyorgom akaszuk fel



Rendben, akasszuk fel...Kit is? Ha Pixi őrgrófról beszélünk, tiltakozom az akasztás ellen, mert előbb beszédem van vele. Süggősen. Majd adok én neki gyufát! Tiltakozom a gyufa ellen!
Az előbb egyszer csak a fórumon kívül találtam magam, és ettől teljesen magamon kívül kerültem. Egy darabig nem is engedett valamilyen rejtélyes hatalom visszajönnöm. Ez is Pixis őrgróf műve lett volna?


----------



## Baby (2006 November 19)

Rinka írta:


> Rendben, akasszuk fel...Kit is? Ha Pixi őrgrófról beszélünk, tiltakozom az akasztás ellen, mert előbb beszédem van vele. Süggősen. Majd adok én neki gyufát! Tiltakozom a gyufa ellen!
> Az előbb egyszer csak a fórumon kívül találtam magam, és ettől teljesen magamon kívül kerültem. Egy darabig nem is engedett valamilyen rejtélyes hatalom visszajönnöm. Ez is Pixis őrgróf műve lett volna?


Itt kő aláirni??? +++őlég ja az első + a :--:  doktorátusóm...:4:


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> Itt mindenki elmeháborodott! Hová kerültem? ENGEDJENEK KIIIIIIIII


 

Nem , de biztos hogy mindenkinek van egy iker testvére / nekem van /.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

profi10 írta:


> Nem , de biztos hogy mindenkinek van egy iker testvére / nekem van /.



Igazad lehet, valószínűleg nekem is az ikertestvérem írja azokat az ostobaságokat, mert nem gondolnám, hogy én lennék...Én világosan és logikusan gondolkodom, de az a másik folyton szamárságokat beszél.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

Baby írta:


> Itt kő aláirni??? +++őlég ja az első + a :--:  doktorátusóm...:4:


 
Naná! hogy itt kell aláírni, de csak azután, ha kérted felvételedet és fel is vettek a BéNyuSzeVi Párt tagjai sorába.  
Kérelmedet a nagytiszteletű Vezér Vezetőség felé kell benyújtanod - hogy kik Ők, majd kiderül, ha nem ,akkor beborul és Neked kell kitisztítani. 

Kellő mennyiségű pálesz megvesztegetés mellett támogatom felvételedet közénk közé.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 19)

profi10 írta:


> Nem , de biztos hogy mindenkinek van egy iker testvére / nekem van /.


 
Te figyelj! 

Úgy tudom, Neked a Zárt Osztályon kellene lenned elektrosokkos, beöntéses kezelésen , hogy melfelelj a követelményeknek. 

Ja, így könnyű, az ikertestvéredet küldted be magad helyett , már értem miért tudsz itt és ott is lenni egyszerre.  

Na gyerünk gyorsan feltölteni a raktárkészletet, mielőtt a fiúk ideérnek - és észreveszik, hogy a főboszival mi már szlopáltunk a készletből.:222:


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 19)

Baby írta:


> Itt kő aláirni??? +++őlég ja az első + a :--:  doktorátusóm...:4:


eleg a 3db xxx is alairasnak


----------



## Efike (2006 November 19)

Melitta írta:


> eleg a 3db xxx is alairasnak


Könnyen beszélsz, te kőbaltával faragod be az üzeneteidet :evil: Burzsuj.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 19)

Baby mar regen eleget tett minden kovetelesnek ;-) Kiallta a 7 probat!


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 19)

FiFike írta:


> Baby mar regen eleget tett minden kovetelesnek ;-) Kiallta a 7 probat!


 
Igen? es melyik koborlovag csinalta?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Melitta írta:


> Igen? es melyik koborlovag csinalta?



Nahát nahát nahát! és az én hétpróbám a hét kóborlovaggal hol maradt? Nekem eztetet senki sem mondta, hogy ilyet is kaphatoooook...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 19)

Mond Rinka Te mindenben benne akarsz lenni ????


----------



## böbike (2006 November 19)

A hét lovagból egyet kölcsön adnátok?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

FiFike írta:


> Mond Rinka Te mindenben benne akarsz lenni ????



De hát ez természetes! Tipikusan az az ember vagyok, aki mindenbe beleüti, de ahol holmi kóbor lovagok és holmi próba van HÉTSZER is, abból semmi áron nem szeretnék kimaradni. MÉg egy próba is jólesne most, de hét...Hát az maga a csoda!


----------



## Efike (2006 November 19)

Rinka írta:


> De hát ez természetes! Tipikusan az az ember vagyok, aki mindenbe beleüti, de ahol holmi kóbor lovagok és holmi próba van HÉTSZER is, abból semmi áron nem szeretnék kimaradni. MÉg egy próba is jólesne most, de hét...Hát az maga a csoda!


A hét kóborlovag az a Pixi, mert a múlkor úgy kellett elvernem, mint a hétfenekű dobot. Akkor meg hét :shock:


----------



## böbike (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> A hét kóborlovag az a Pixi, mert a múlkor úgy kellett elvernem, mint a hétfenekű dobot. Akkor meg hét :shock:


Uraságod, szörnyen lelketlen! Szegény Pixist kitenné hét próbatételnek?Nincs annyi sör, ami a próbatételt helyrehozná


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 19)

Efike írta:


> A hét kóborlovag az a Pixi, mert a múlkor úgy kellett elvernem, mint a hétfenekű dobot. Akkor meg hét :shock:



Már történt olyan, hogy Sopánka művész úr alakította egyedül a hét törpét..
Talán én most akkor inkább vissza is vonulnék...Igaza van Fifikének, miért kellene nekem mindenben benne lennem...Az egy egyébként sem hét...
Talán most akkor én kérem inkább a beöntésemet és megyek aludni....vagy a WC-re esetleg a beöntés után...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 19)

Csocsike a turelmetlen betegekhez felvettunk uj apolot , igy a beontest mellozhetjuk ...............


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 20)

koszi ...vettem az adast ...nagy ivben elkerulom a raktarat .....


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 20)

Efike írta:


> Gyorshír
> 
> Mindenki kerülje el a raktárt, mert Pitti megitta a pálinkát, Pixi bevedelte a sört és Csöcsi vírusokat és pofonokat osztogat.


Lassabban a gyorshírekkel Uram. Hogy ez a másik kettő mit csinált azt én nem tudom, de hogy ez a raktár már akkor üres volt, amikor felépült, erre annyi tanúm van, amennyi csak kell.
Én most inkább előtérbe helyezném a torontói Mátyás Pince kis raktárát, ahol el tudnák tekeregni néhány napig...


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 20)

igentisztelt és nagyszerencséjű Rinka Asszony !

Ön éles meglátású és széleslátókörű, miután felismerte, hogy én Önnek keresztbe fogok tenni, de arra gondolni sem mert, hogy hosszába is.
Mindezek mellett felfigyeltem az Ön kivételes tehetségére, melyet Ön a későbbiekben fel fog áldozni a kultúra és a művészet oltárán.
Én ezennel egy olyan lehetőséget biztosítok az Ön számára, mely a továbbiakban biztos egzisztenciát fog jelenteni Önnek.
Az Etyeki Filmstúdióban, ahol a "Jenne d'Arc a tüzes partizánlány" című folytatásos ukrán akciófilmet forgatják, a főhősnő - miután a forró teásbögrével - megégette ujjacskáját, nem tudja vállalni a befejező máglyajelenetet. 
Én Önre gondoltam és tűzbe merném tenni az Ön kezét, hogy ezt, mint dublőr, Ön páratlan eleganciával fogja megoldani. Azt, hogy Önre esett a választásom, megkönnyitte az, hogy Ön már kislány korában égetnivalóan rossz volt, később tüzes, de forrófejű menyecskévé cseperedett és a mai napig lobbanékony természetű maradt. 
Tudomásomra jutott az is, hogy Ön az előírt, napi 3 x 10 liter langyos beöntést bojkottálja, aminek következtében Ön zizegőre száradt, amely megkönnyíti és meggyorsítja az Ön szerepét.
A forgatókönyv Önt érintő részét már postáztam, 10 liter extra ólommentes benzint és a biztonság kedvéért két rekesz molotovkoktélt a helyszínre szállítattam.
A jelet én fogom megadni a dísztribünről, egy doboz jó hideg, soproni gyártmányú és Sárkány márkájú sör kinyitásával, melyre - a kimondottan erre szakosodott - Efi Efraimovics Efraimov fogja Ön alatt a benzines szalmát meggyujtani, az általam biztosított, gyöngyházberakásos gázöngyujtóval. 
A jelenet közben a zenei aláfestést az etyeki és a pátyi Önkéntes Tűzoltó Egylet rézfúvós zenekara fogja biztosítani. 
A várhatóan hűvös hajnali fagy ellenére kérem, hogy ne öltözzön melegen.

pixi, sŐrgróf és Producer


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 20)

oszt szalmat tesznek alajaaaaa ....es leeg majd a Rinkanak ... .... a szoknyajaaaaa ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 November 20)

Igen tisztelt Rinka asszony, 
nagy megelégedéssel vettem tudomásul, hogy kegyed elfogadta Pixi Pixicsevics Pixicsev a nagy gríz, grúz (nem kívánt törlendő) producer és rendező, valamint sörösüvegvisszaváltó felkérését a "Jenne d'Arc a tüzes partizánlány" c. Oszkár, Sámuel és Bendegúz díjakra jelölt film főszerepének aldublőrhelyettesi beosztására. 
Ez a szerep feltétlenül illik az Ön tüzes természetéhez, ha le találna esni a máglyáról, akkor felveheti a "tűzrőlpattant" előnevet.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 20)

Kedves Rinka asszony,
nyugodalmas álmokat kívánok, de kérem, hogy a hét törpe ágyán ne hosszába, hanem keresztbe felüdjön, hogy ne lógjon le a lába. A fiúk a bányában dolgoznak, így nyugodtan szundikálhat, ha elmosogatta a hét tányérocskát, a hét poharacskát, a hét kanalacskát, a hét villácskát, a hét késecskét.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 20)

böbike írta:


> A hét lovagból egyet kölcsön adnátok?


 
Ugy hallottam hogy a het lovagbol a hetedik van felhatalmazva a hetedik fogas gyakorlasara


----------



## Efike (2006 November 20)

Melitta írta:


> Ugy hallottam hogy a het lovagbol a hetedik van felhatalmazva a hetedik fogas gyakorlasara


De most éppen a hétmérföldes csizmájában hetedhéthatáron túl jár :twisted:


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 20)

T. Rinka asszony !

Én, mint a hét törpike jogi képviselője, feljelentést nyujtottam be Ön ellen a Strassbourgi Bíróságon és a Lajosmizsei gyorsan-Itélőtáblánál, kissebbségek terhére, szándékosan, folytatólagosan elkövetett, félrevezetés, némi molesztálás és feketemunka végzésére felbujtás címeken.
A jelenlegi tényállás szerint, Ön időt és pénzt nem kímélve Törpillának álcázta magát, a hét törpike bizalmába férkőzött, - könnyű pénzkereseti lehetőség igéretével - őket bányásszá képezte és feketemunkára kényszerítette, a dorogi 7-es aknában. 
Törpillát, a csapat egyetlen női törpjét örömlánytanfolyamra beiratta, annak elvégzése után pedig látástól mikulásig futtatta. 
Áldozatainak a keresetét Ön erőszakkal elvette és azt italra, valamint chippendale fiúkra költötte.
Terhére rovom továbbá, hogy az ez idő alatt született gyermekére hivatkozva - aki már 4 éves korára magasabb volt, mint Törp papa - Ön az összes törpe ellen apasági pert indított és a DNS vizsgálatokat meghamisítva, azokat megnyerte, miáltal mind a hét törpe fizet Önnek, mint a katonatiszt. 
Felkérem a tárgyaláson való pontos megjelenésre.

pixi, sŐrgróf & törpeügyi Ombudsmanus


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

Hááááááááááááát! Fiúk-Lányok! Nem semmik vagytok! 

Rojtosra nevetem a számat.


----------



## andika (2006 November 20)

Hát ezek miatt imádok-imádtam én ide járni kedves Táltos!!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Pixi írta:


> T. Rinka asszony !
> 
> Én, mint a hét törpike jogi képviselője, feljelentést nyujtottam be Ön ellen a Strassbourgi Bíróságon és a Lajosmizsei gyorsan-Itélőtáblánál, kissebbségek terhére, szándékosan, folytatólagosan elkövetett, félrevezetés, némi molesztálás és feketemunka végzésére felbujtás címeken.
> A jelenlegi tényállás szerint, Ön időt és pénzt nem kímélve Törpillának álcázta magát, a hét törpike bizalmába férkőzött, - könnyű pénzkereseti lehetőség igéretével - őket bányásszá képezte és feketemunkára kényszerítette, a dorogi 7-es aknába.
> ...



Most egy kis türelmet kérek, had röhögjem ki magam, azután próbálom összeszedni magam.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

andika írta:


> Hát ezek miatt imádok-imádtam én ide járni kedves Táltos!!


 
Kedves Andika!

Tökéletesen igazad van. Anno, csak bekukkantottam a lapra , s úgy ittragadtam, hogy csak na.  

Néha én is eleresztem magamat, de amít Ők művelnek, az a csúcs. 

Egyébként jó a frizurád, és nagyon ügyes a kislányod.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Pixi írta:


> T. Rinka asszony !
> 
> Én, mint a hét törpike jogi képviselője, feljelentést nyujtottam be Ön ellen a Strassbourgi Bíróságon és a Lajosmizsei gyorsan-Itélőtáblánál, kissebbségek terhére, szándékosan, folytatólagosan elkövetett, félrevezetés, némi molesztálás és feketemunka végzésére felbujtás címeken.
> A jelenlegi tényállás szerint, Ön időt és pénzt nem kímélve Törpillának álcázta magát, a hét törpike bizalmába férkőzött, - könnyű pénzkereseti lehetőség igéretével - őket bányásszá képezte és feketemunkára kényszerítette, a dorogi 7-es aknába.
> ...



Tisztelt Pikszi őrgróf úr, úgyis mint a hét törpe jogi képviselője!
Először is: Efike által tudomásomra jutott, miszerint benzint gyűjt a felgyújtásomra. Remélem, tisztában van vele, hogy ez az alperes életveszélyes megfenyegetésének minősül. Emiatt ellenkeresetet nyújtok be Ön ellen, továbbá kérem a tisztelt bíróságot, az Ön ügyvédi megbizatását szíveskedjék visszvonni.
Másodszor: ha én Törpillának álcázva jutottam be a hét törpéhez, akkor 
valószínőleg rajtam kívül nem él köztük másik Törpilla, mert azért az csak feltűnt volna nekik, ha egyszerre két Törpillát kellene megk....
Ebből adódóan nem állja meg helyét az a vád, miszerint én örömlánytanfolyamra írattam volna be Törpillát. Csak emlékeznék rá, ha magam jártam volna ezen a tanfolyamon!
Az ital és a chippendal-fiúk, az rendben is van, azt elismerem, de ha egyszer a törpék nem bírtak el még azzal az egy- hangsúlyozom: egy- Törpillával sem, akkor kell valami kis szórakozás nekem is! Elvégre én is dolgoztam a törpékre.
Harmadik: Ön nagyon rosszul értesült, ügyvéd úr! A gyermekek száma megegyezik a törpök számával, mert hetesikreknek adtam életet. Azt elismerem, nem a törpökre mutat a DNS vizsgálat eredménye, de nem kockáztathattam, hogy a hét gyermek kisebbségi érzésben szenvedjen. Ezért a gyermekek apja maga Küklopsz. Ezért számolom meg a szemeiket minden reggel és este.
A törpök pedig kötelesek fizetni, akár a katonatiszt, elvégre a Bányászzenekar tagjaként különböző tiszti rangokat kaptak
Javaslom önnek a peren kívüli megegyezést, ami abból áll: ön nem firtatja, ki a gyermekek apja, én pedig nem firtatom, hova is lesz a zárt osztályon az ápoltak söre. (bezzeg, a beöntést megkapják minden nap)
Maradok tiszteletel:
Rinka asszonyság...stb


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

FiFike írta:


> Csocsike a turelmetlen betegekhez felvettunk uj apolot , igy a beontest mellozhetjuk ...............



Hát, Fifike, látod, azért nem mindenben szeretnék én részt venni. Például ezekről az új ápolókról szívesen lemondok. Nem kaphatná őket inkább Pixi's Őrgróf és Efike? Szívesen lemondok a javukra, hogy ne tűnjek annyira önzőnek.
Látod, be is álltam szépen a sor végére az én icura-picurka kis beöntésemért.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 20)

Tisztelt Rinka asszony,
az Ön iránt folytatólagosan elkövetett tiszteletem mián felajánlom védőügyvédi szolgálataimat ingyen és bérmentve.
Kérem sziveskedjen a szükséges védőiratok összeállításához igazolást küldeni miszerint mind a hét leszármazottja hupikék és a dezoxi-ribo-nukleinsavláncuk nem azonos. 
Genetikai elemzésre már felkértem dr. Ceizel Endrét aki felkérésemnek eleget kíván tenni.
Letartóztatási parancsot adattam ki a magát Pixi sörgróf és törpészeti ombudsmannak kiadó üvegvisszaváltó ellen filantrópia címén. 
Azonnali hatállyal bezárattam a dorogi 7-es aknát a törpékkel együtt a balesetveszély valamint a nem rentábilis működés miatt.
A fúvószenekar önkormányzati támogatását a konvergenciaprogramnak megfelelően megvontam.
kmft.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

csocsike írta:


> A nover ereiben megfagyott a ver, igy a veratomlesztes is szunetel. Tesek beallni a sor vegere es nem tolakodni



Nem is csodálom, ennyi beteg között természetes, ha megfagy a vér szegényben. Talán besegítenék neki? Egynémely beteg beöntését szívesen intézném helyette. Egyenlőre nem mondanám a neveket, majd úgyis észreveszik az illetékesek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka asszony,
> az Ön iránt folytatólagosan elkövetett tiszteletem mián felajánlom védőügyvédi szolgálataimat ingyen és bérmentve.
> Kérem sziveskedjen a szükséges védőiratok összeállításához igazolást küldeni miszerint mind a hét leszármazottja hupikék és a dezoxi-ribo-nukleinsavláncuk nem azonos.
> Genetikai elemzésre már felkértem dr. Ceizel Endrét aki felkérésemnek eleget kíván tenni.
> ...



Köszönöm, Efike! Önben megrendült bizalmam kezd visszaállni. Tehát lemondott a felgyújtásomra kezdeményezett akcióról, -ha jól értem a szavait- és ügyvédi segítségéről biztosít engem.
Hát a leszármazottak színével van némi kis probléma, he higgye, hogy egyszerű feladatot vállal magára. Az első, Fehérke, fehér mint a hó és két szeme van. A második Sárga, a színe adott a nevéből kifolyólag.Ő is két szemmel született, de most nő a harmadik a homloka közepén. A harmadik, Piroska, hát őt megette a gonosz farkas. A negyedik Barnácska, ő szemek tekintetében normális, de furcsa módon négy patával ellátott lába van és még két keze is. Ötödik szürkécske, aki halfarkot visel a hátsó lábain.A hatodik tényleg kék, de csak a haja. Ő egy kis fabábot tart folyton a kezében, akinek hosszú orra van. Végül a hetedik, aki a legbájosabb mind közül: színe fekete, szarvai vannak, láng csap ki a szájából, ő is patát visel, és nagyon csúnyán káromkodik( hogy kitől tanulhatta?) Professzor legyen a talpán, aki itt talál két azonos DNS-láncot. Talán még az anyjukkal sem, ha csak a legutolsó gyermeknél nincs valami hasonlóság az anyával.
Ami Pixi's Őrgrófot illeti, önre bízom, mit is tegyen vele. Amúgy is ki van hívva párbajra, de egyenlőre még kicsit várok a tény közlésével, hátha megoldódik a probléma.
Azért van némi probléma: ha a bánya bezár, a fúvószenekartól megvonják a támogatást, miből fogom akkor eltartani a gyermekeimet?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 20)

Rinka írta:


> Köszönöm, Efike! Önben megrendült bizalmam kezd visszaállni. Tehát lemondott a felgyújtásomra kezdeményezett akcióról, -ha jól értem a szavait- és ügyvédi segítségéről biztosít engem.
> Hát a leszármazottak színével van némi kis probléma, he higgye, hogy egyszerű feladatot vállal magára. Az első, Fehérke, fehér mint a hó és két szeme van. A második Sárga, a színe adott a nevéből kifolyólag.Ő is két szemmel született, de most nő a harmadik a homloka közepén. A harmadik, Piroska, hát őt megette a gonosz farkas. A negyedik Barnácska, ő szemek tekintetében normális, de furcsa módon négy patával ellátott lába van és még két keze is. Ötödik szürkécske, aki halfarkot visel a hátsó lábain.A hatodik tényleg kék, de csak a haja. Ő egy kis fabábot tart folyton a kezében, akinek hosszú orra van. Végül a hetedik, aki a legbájosabb mind közül: színe fekete, szarvai vannak, láng csap ki a szájából, ő is patát visel, és nagyon csúnyán káromkodik( hogy kitől tanulhatta?) Professzor legyen a talpán, aki itt talál két azonos DNS-láncot. Talán még az anyjukkal sem, ha csak a legutolsó gyermeknél nincs valami hasonlóság az anyával.
> Ami Pixi's Őrgrófot illeti, önre bízom, mit is tegyen vele. Amúgy is ki van hívva párbajra, de egyenlőre még kicsit várok a tény közlésével, hátha megoldódik a probléma.
> Azért van némi probléma: ha a bánya bezár, a fúvószenekartól megvonják a támogatást, miből fogom akkor eltartani a gyermekeimet?


 
Íme a hetedik, megtaláltam végre:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Táltos írta:


> Íme a hetedik, megtaláltam végre:


Pontosan! Táltosságod látta a hetedik gyermekemet?


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 20)

Olyanok vagytok mint az orosz torpe .....ORIASI !!!!;-)


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

FiFike írta:


> Olyanok vagytok mint az orosz torpe .....ORIASI !!!!;-)



Zárójelben megjegyzem: az egyik gyermekem óriás( ő a három szemű)


----------



## andika (2006 November 20)

Hát ezért nem szólok én ebbe soha bele,..csak mulatok..de azt nagyon!!
A Csillag hiáynzik még a kompániából..ő is vágja ezt mint réce f... a vizet!!


----------



## aspactbala (2006 November 20)

*Bocsi, hogy kérdem, de mi az a BéNyuSzeVi Párt? 
Mert olyan vicces neve van első (meg második) látásra...
*


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

aspactbala írta:


> *Bocsi, hogy kérdem, de mi az a BéNyuSzeVi Párt?
> Mert olyan vicces neve van első (meg második) látásra...
> *



Ahhoz, hogy megértsd a BÉNYUSZEVI párt szellemi tradícióit, be kell vonulnod a Zártosztályra, el kell viselned napi 4-5 beöntést, amit a csapra szerelt slagon át kapsz. Ki kell bírnod az elektrosokkot, amit a konnektorba pisilés okoz.(ha lány lennél, akkor ennek külön technikája van, de felvilágosítalak szívesen) Ha ezeket érted, kibírod, mellesleg még humorod is van, akkor megtaláltad a hozzád illő pártot, ami téged képvisel.


----------



## bullstar (2006 November 20)

Efike írta:


> Gyorshír
> 
> Mindenki kerülje el a raktárt, mert Pitti megitta a pálinkát, Pixi bevedelte a sört és Csöcsi vírusokat és pofonokat osztogat.


 
*Nem is tudtam, hogy a békanyál ragályos és kiüt* :555: 
*Sajnálatos módon, csak kergemarhakór ellen vagyok beoltva*  
*Most mit tegyek ? *


----------



## aspactbala (2006 November 20)




----------



## andika (2006 November 20)

bullstar írta:


> *Nem is tudtam, hogy a békanyál ragályos és kiüt* :555:
> *Sajnálatos módon, csak kergemarhakór ellen vagyok beoltva*
> *Most mit tegyek ? *



Igyál bort!!!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 20)

aspactbala írta:


> *Bocsi, hogy kérdem, de mi az a BéNyuSzeVi Párt? *
> *Mert olyan vicces neve van első (meg második) látásra...*


BÉke, NYUgalom, SZEretet, VIdámság Pártja


----------



## aspactbala (2006 November 20)

Köszi! Így már világosabb


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Pixi írta:


> igentisztelt és nagyszerencséjű Rinka Asszony !
> 
> Ön éles meglátású és széleslátókörű, miután felismerte, hogy én Önnek keresztbe fogok tenni, de arra gondolni sem mert, hogy hosszába is.
> Mindezek mellett felfigyeltem az Ön kivételes tehetségére, melyet Ön a későbbiekben fel fog áldozni a kultúra és a művészet oltárán.
> ...



Nagyrabecsült Pixi's Őrgróg, úgy is mint az etyeki filmstúdió fejvadásza!

Mélységes felháborodással veszem tudomásul, Efikének igaza volt: ön az életemre tör. Azt azért tudnia kell, a boszorkányokat csak a középkorban voltak képesek megégetni. A mai boszorkányok nem csak éghetetlen anyagból készültek, de éghetetlen bosszúállók is. Ez annyit tesz, tette nem marad válasz nélkül.
Varázserőmnél fogva önt ezennel különös képességekkel ruházom fel: ha valahol sört talál, azt megivás helyett azonnal, gondolkodás és beleivás nélkül, hódolattal az én asztalomra helyezi. Képtelen lesz másként cselekedni, bármiféle alkohol lesz keze ügyében. Ha kísértést érezne megszegni ezt a szabályt, segédem(a krampusz) azonnal belepisil az ön által fogott pohárba.
A másik: nehogy Ön is zizegőre száradjon a sör hiányától, ezért az én beöntésemet is Ön fogja megkapni, sőt duplán.
Azután: a gyöngyházberakásos öngyújtót ezennel elkobzom, helyette az erre a célra szolgáló fadarabbal kell szikrát csiholni, amely feladat az Ön nagyrabecsült személyére vár. Tájékoztatásul azért közlöm, jól kösse fel azt a bizonyos fehérneműt a szikra csiholásához, mert előzőleg a krampuszom azt is (kéz) jegyével fogja illetni.
A tűzoltó zenekar rendben van, szükség is lesz az autójaikra, amikben majd a szikracsiholás közben az ön homlokáról csorgó verejtéket fogják tárolni.
Ami az ön gondoskodását illeti az öltözékemet illetően, hát hasonló tanácsokat szándékoztam én is adni.
Kellemes csiholást kívánok nagy (KÁr)örömmel:Rinka, a boszorkányok fejedelmének fejedelme


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Efike írta:


> Igen tisztelt Rinka asszony,
> nagy megelégedéssel vettem tudomásul, hogy kegyed elfogadta Pixi Pixicsevics Pixicsev a nagy gríz, grúz (nem kívánt törlendő) producer és rendező, valamint sörösüvegvisszaváltó felkérését a "Jenne d'Arc a tüzes partizánlány" c. Oszkár, Sámuel és Bendegúz díjakra jelölt film főszerepének aldublőrhelyettesi beosztására.
> Ez a szerep feltétlenül illik az Ön tüzes természetéhez, ha le találna esni a máglyáról, akkor felveheti a "tűzrőlpattant" előnevet.



Igen tisztelt Efike!
Közlöm önnel, engem már háromszor tettek mágjára, a hamuból mindig újraéledtem, egyre bosszúállóbb és félelmetesebb formában.Kérem önt, majd holnap mesélje el álmát nekünk. Valószínűleg bőven lesz mit mesélnie, de ön csak hiszi, hogy álmodta azokat a rémisztő dolgokat.
Azt hiszem, segíteni fog Pixi's őrgrófnak tüzet csiholni holnap, hasonló feltételekkel.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

FiFike írta:


> oszt szalmat tesznek alajaaaaa ....es leeg majd a Rinkanak ... .... a szoknyajaaaaa ;-)



Ez rágalom! Nem égett le! Megvan mind a ..egy, kettö, három....mind a három.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 20)

Rinka írta:


> Ez rágalom! Nem égett le! Megvan mind a ..egy, kettö, három....mind a három.



Jé, te tudsz háromig számolni!Én nem tudok. Ellopták a számlálómat!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Judith írta:


> Jé, te tudsz háromig számolni!Én nem tudok. Ellopták a számlálómat!



Csak úgy mondtam három számot találomra....


----------



## Judith (2006 November 20)

Rinka írta:


> Csak úgy mondtam három számot találomra....



Az más, akkor megnyugodtam. De most elmegyek kutyát sétáltatni, és utána folytatom a krimimet, amit most irok. Csók:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

Judith írta:


> Az más, akkor megnyugodtam. De most elmegyek kutyát sétáltatni, és utána folytatom a krimimet, amit most irok. Csók:



Zacskó, lapát, merőkanál, kesztyű, törlőkendő, minden megvan?
A krimidről szívesen hallanék többet.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

aspactbala írta:


> Köszi! Így már világosabb



Bocsika, hogy elvicceltem, de azt hittem, nem komolyan kérded.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 20)

csocsike írta:


> Ez nekem is rejtely , pont olyan , mint az hogy mit mikor irunk ly-nal de nekem mar volt tehenem is de azt megfejtem. A tobbi megfelytesre meg varni kell. Nincs nalad egy fel diszno rantva? Ehes vagyok.

















Halihó, Csocsike!
Itt a rántott husika, ha nem is egy fél disznó, de tekintélyes mennyiségű.
Jó étvágyat.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 20)

Rinka írta:


> ...ha én Törpillának álcázva jutottam be a hét törpéhez, akkor
> valószínőleg rajtam kívül nem él köztük másik Törpilla, mert azért az csak feltűnt volna nekik, ha egyszerre két Törpillát kellene megk....
> Ebből adódóan nem állja meg helyét az a vád, miszerint én örömlánytanfolyamra írattam volna be Törpillát...


T. Rinka asszony !

Ön jól láthatóan megtört a súlyos vádak alatt és gyermeteg magyarázkodásba kezdett, főleg Törpilla szomorú esete kapcsán. 
Ön nagyon jól tuggya, hogy joga lett volna hallgatni, de bármit mond, az Ön ellen felhasználható. Namármost, Ön képtelen hallgatni, mert háziorvosom szerint alighanem ismét fordítva vette be a hashajtót.
Ön természetesen először tőrbecsalta Törpillát, akit jól fizető babysitteri állás igéretével eltávolított, ám e helyett egy közimert Rákóczi téri intézménybe iratta be. Ezután álcázta magát Törpillának és befészkelte magát mind a 7 törp közé.
Szánalmas védekezését, még az Élmunkás téri piacon sem fogadnák el.

pixi, sŐrgróf, az összes törp jogi képviselője


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 21)

Efi, fejezd be a marháskodást, öreg vagy te már ehhez és mosd le az arcod...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

Kedves 5pixis sOrgrofom!

Ezuton ertesitem Ont , hogy a torpilla ugy kivizsgalasa folyamatban van , az Elmunkas teri piacon a futolibakat elkaptuk . 
Gyanusitotta nyilvanitom mert rajottem , hogy on igen jartas a Rakoczi teri oromlanytovabbkepzo intezmenyben . Feltetelezem , hogy gonosz mostohanak alcazva koveti el gaztetteit . A "masik" Torpilla nem lehet mas mint Hofeherke , akit on bablevessel es mergezett almaval , fondorlatos modon sajat hasznalatara elcsabitott . 
Grimm KFT titkarsaga


----------



## Efike (2006 November 21)

Rinka írta:


> Köszönöm, Efike! Önben megrendült bizalmam kezd visszaállni. Tehát lemondott a felgyújtásomra kezdeményezett akcióról, -ha jól értem a szavait- és ügyvédi segítségéről biztosít engem.
> Hát a leszármazottak színével van némi kis probléma, he higgye, hogy egyszerű feladatot vállal magára. Az első, Fehérke, fehér mint a hó és két szeme van. A második Sárga, a színe adott a nevéből kifolyólag.Ő is két szemmel született, de most nő a harmadik a homloka közepén. A harmadik, Piroska, hát őt megette a gonosz farkas. A negyedik Barnácska, ő szemek tekintetében normális, de furcsa módon négy patával ellátott lába van és még két keze is. Ötödik szürkécske, aki halfarkot visel a hátsó lábain.A hatodik tényleg kék, de csak a haja. Ő egy kis fabábot tart folyton a kezében, akinek hosszú orra van. Végül a hetedik, aki a legbájosabb mind közül: színe fekete, szarvai vannak, láng csap ki a szájából, ő is patát visel, és nagyon csúnyán káromkodik( hogy kitől tanulhatta?) Professzor legyen a talpán, aki itt talál két azonos DNS-láncot. Talán még az anyjukkal sem, ha csak a legutolsó gyermeknél nincs valami hasonlóság az anyával.
> Ami Pixi's Őrgrófot illeti, önre bízom, mit is tegyen vele. Amúgy is ki van hívva párbajra, de egyenlőre még kicsit várok a tény közlésével, hátha megoldódik a probléma.
> Azért van némi probléma: ha a bánya bezár, a fúvószenekartól megvonják a támogatást, miből fogom akkor eltartani a gyermekeimet?


Tisztelt Rinka asszony,
fájdalomtól megtört szívvel értesítem Önt, hogy piromániás terveimről nem mondtam le, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy ne látnám el szakszerűen az Ön jogi védelmét. Mindenesetre amíg Ön ellen az eljárás folyik a kerületi Törpebíróságon, nem gyújthatom fel, mert így védelmi tevékenységem okafogyottá válna. 
Ha jól értettem, kegyed elsőszülött gyermeke Hófehérke. Nekem nagyon gyanús volt a kezdetekben, hogy azt állította, miszerint a mamája meghalt és a gonosz tükörfényesítő mostoha elviselésére kényszerült, aki romlott szabolcsi almákkal is kereskedik. 
Második gyermeke, ha jól sejtem Mao Ce-Tung leszármazottja, aki a Nagy Menetelés során fogant. Az, hogy három szeme lenne, azt kétlem, de lehet, hogy háromlom.
Harmadik gyermekét nem ette meg a farkas, mert én közben átírtam a mesét. A farkas még most is ott ül egy fa tövében és szorulástól düllednek a szemei, melyen Piroska nagyon csodálkozik.
Negyedik gyermeke egy igazi úr. Kentaur. Máris beazonosítottam, ő csakis abban az időben foganhatott, amikor kegyed Kent grófságban volt karbidlámpatisztogató kisiparos.
Ötödik gyermeke természetesen Szirén, de kapcsolja ki, mert utálom ha szirénáznak.
Hatodik gyermeke sokat jár a fodrászhoz, a sok hídrogénperoxidtól és a Pixi által belekevert tintától kékültz meg a haja.
Hetedik gyermeke apja nyilvánvalóan בעל זבובים vagyis Baál Zvuvim (közkeletű nevén Belzebub ) aki a Legyek Ura. Kérem, hasonló gyermekáldások elkerülése érdekében használjon légypapírt. 
dr. Czeizel Endre úr nagy érdeklődéssel olvasta a kegyed által megadott családi adatokat. Már szerződést is kötött a kiadójával új könyvére.
Az önkormányzat által fenntartott fúvószenekar ügyét illetően szabadjon kegyedet meggyőznöm, hogy a konvergenciaprogram sikere sokkal fontosabb, mint a kegyed érdekei. Kérem, húzza meg a nadrágszíjat és szines családját a továbbiakban táplálja paprikáskrumplival, etesse őket úgy, mint a politikusok a népet.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 21)

FiFike írta:


> Kedves 5pixis sOrgrofom!
> 
> Ezuton ertesitem Ont , hogy a torpilla ugy kivizsgalasa folyamatban van , az Elmunkas teri piacon a futolibakat elkaptuk .
> Gyanusitotta nyilvanitom mert rajottem , hogy on igen jartas a Rakoczi teri oromlanytovabbkepzo intezmenyben . Feltetelezem , hogy gonosz mostohanak alcazva koveti el gaztetteit . A "masik" Torpilla nem lehet mas mint Hofeherke , akit on bablevessel es mergezett almaval , fondorlatos modon sajat hasznalatara elcsabitott .
> Grimm KFT titkarsaga


*Tájékoztatásul közlöm a jelenlévőkkel, hogy a Hét Törpe nevű csoportosulás mozgósította a TESZ-t (Titkos Erdei Szolgaság) Pixis Sörgróf felkutatására. Egyesek szerint túlkapások is történtek, mert néhány rőzsehordó öreganyót is vas-és edényorrú bábának néztek, ezért mocskos mód meghányták némelyiket. Volt akinek lecsavarták az orrát is, másoknak mágnest vágtak az cserpákjához. A Törpék szóvivője ennek ellenére közölte, hogy nyomon vannak és Pixist akkor is felkutatják, ha mérgezett almának álcázza magát.*


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka asszony,
> fájdalomtól megtört szívvel értesítem Önt, hogy piromániás terveimről nem mondtam le, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy ne látnám el szakszerűen az Ön jogi védelmét. Mindenesetre amíg Ön ellen az eljárás folyik a kerületi Törpebíróságon, nem gyújthatom fel, mert így védelmi tevékenységem okafogyottá válna.
> Ha jól értettem, kegyed elsőszülött gyermeke Hófehérke. Nekem nagyon gyanús volt a kezdetekben, hogy azt állította, miszerint a mamája meghalt és a gonosz tükörfényesítő mostoha elviselésére kényszerült, aki romlott szabolcsi almákkal is kereskedik.
> Második gyermeke, ha jól sejtem Mao Ce-Tung leszármazottja, aki a Nagy Menetelés során fogant. Az, hogy három szeme lenne, azt kétlem, de lehet, hogy háromlom.
> ...



Tisztelt Efike!
Második gyermekemnek egyrészt Küklopsz, másrészt maga a nagy Mao a vér szerinti apja, ezért sárga és három szemű. Éppen tegnap számoltam meg a szemeit, megvolt mind a három. Vagy az más volt, amiből hármat számoltam?
A többi esetben teljesen helytállóak a megállapításai. A professzor úr, remélhetőleg elbíbelődik majd egy ideig, míg kideríti e titokzatos hetesiker-szülés pontos mikéntjét és hogyanját, ezáltal kapok elég időt máglyahalálom előtt.
Egyébként már én is benyújtottam egy keresetet a strassburgi nemzetközi bírósághoz, nevezetesen: úgy rémlik, az orleansi szűz -mint ezt a neve is mutatja- szűz volt. Na mármost, hogy tölteném be a szerepét pont a hetesiker-szülésem után? 
Na, akkor a konvergencia-programmal kapcsolatban: majdnem megmondtam mit teszek ez ügyben. Egyébként pedig én szerető anyja vagyok hét gyermekemnek, hogy etethetném meg velük azt a sok sületlenséget, amit tisztelt politikusaink összehordanak.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 21)

Rinka írta:


> Tisztelt Efike!
> Második gyermekemnek egyrészt Küklopsz, másrészt maga a nagy Mao a vér szerinti apja, ezért sárga és három szemű. Éppen tegnap számoltam meg a szemeit, megvolt mind a három. Vagy az más volt, amiből hármat számoltam?
> A többi esetben teljesen helytállóak a megállapításai. A professzor úr, remélhetőleg elbíbelődik majd egy ideig, míg kideríti e titokzatos hetesiker-szülés pontos mikéntjét és hogyanját, ezáltal kapok elég időt máglyahalálom előtt.
> Egyébként már én is benyújtottam egy keresetet a strassburgi nemzetközi bírósághoz, nevezetesen: úgy rémlik, az orleansi szűz -mint ezt a neve is mutatja- szűz volt. Na mármost, hogy tölteném be a szerepét pont a hetesiker-szülésem után?
> Na, akkor a konvergencia-programmal kapcsolatban: majdnem megmondtam mit teszek ez ügyben. Egyébként pedig én szerető anyja vagyok hét gyermekemnek, hogy etethetném meg velük azt a sok sületlenséget, amit tisztelt politikusaink összehordanak.


Tisztelt Rinka asszony.
Én jóelőre figyelmeztettem kegyedet, hogy ne dűljön be Mao Ce-Tung meséinek. Ő bemagyarázta kegyednek, hogy a leszármazottja Küklopsz, holott Küklopszoknak csak egy szeme van a homlokán, és Uránosz valamint Gaia leszármazottjai, akik jelenleg Tartaroszban tartózkodnak tartós kiküldetésben, következésképpen Mao Ce-Tung csalt, ami nem újdonság, mert a kártyában is csalni szokott. A legutóbbi römipartinkon tökre makkot hívott majd bemondta a sakkot, pedig terített betlim volt. 
Kérem sziveskedjen a lakóhelye szerint illetékes jegyzőt fölkeresni és kérelmezze a gyermek nevének megváltoztatását Küklopszról Sivára, de ezt követően operáltasson a gyermekre további két kart, mert Sivának három szeme és négy karja van.
kmft


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

Pixi írta:


> T. Rinka asszony !
> 
> Ön jól láthatóan megtört a súlyos vádak alatt és gyermeteg magyarázkodásba kezdett, főleg Törpilla szomorú esete kapcsán.
> Ön nagyon jól tuggya, hogy joga lett volna hallgatni, de bármit mond, az Ön ellen felhasználható. Namármost, Ön képtelen hallgatni, mert háziorvosom szerint alighanem ismét fordítva vette be a hashajtót.
> ...



Igen tisztelt Pixi's Őrgróf úr!
A háziorvosa súlyos tévedésben van, mert én a hashajtót egyáltalán nem vettem be. Egyébként melyik felemen kellett volna bevennem? Csak hogy legközelebb tudjam.
A hallgatási képtelenséget elismerem, nemegyszer figyelmeztettek a szómenés káros következményeire rövid életem alatt.
A befészkelést elimerem, de már unom magam itt, mert ők nem igen akarják magukat befészkelni.
Törpilla pedig csak egy van, volt és lesz, az pedig én vagyok, amit parányi voltom is bizonyít.
Védekezésül elő kívánom még adni, hogy a hashajtó miatti fenyegetettségem miatt voltam szállást keresni a hét törpénél. De azok rútul nem akartak visszaélni szűzi ártatlanságommal, ezért még külön számolnom kell velük.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka asszony.
> Én jóelőre figyelmeztettem kegyedet, hogy ne dűljön be Mao Ce-Tung meséinek. Ő bemagyarázta kegyednek, hogy a leszármazottja Küklopsz, holott Küklopszoknak csak egy szeme van a homlokán, és Uránosz valamint Gaia leszármazottjai, akik jelenleg Tartaroszban tartózkodnak tartós kiküldetésben, következésképpen Mao Ce-Tung csalt, ami nem újdonság, mert a kártyában is csalni szokott. A legutóbbi römipartinkon tökre makkot hívott majd bemondta a sakkot, pedig terített betlim volt.
> Kérem sziveskedjen a lakóhelye szerint illetékes jegyzőt fölkeresni és kérelmezze a gyermek nevének megváltoztatását Küklopszról Sivára, de ezt követően operáltasson a gyermekre további két kart, mert Sivának három szeme és négy karja van.
> kmft



Tisztelt Efike!
Utódom, a kis sárga két apát mondhat magáénak: Mao és Küklopsz.
Mao-nak volt két szeme a rendes helyén, ez kettő. Küklopsznak pedig egy, a homloka közepén. Kettő meg egy az három. Vagy mégsem? 
Ami pedig a kártyát illeti, mindenki tudja, tökre zöld való. Vagy mégsem?
Azt a játékot egyébként én is ismerem, ahol a römiben a betlit a makk ásszal kezdik, és akkor máris sakk a Délnek. De mi úgy játsszuk, ha csinálsz három malmot, akkor nem kell megnyerned az utolsó szlemet, de helyette kirakhatod a kanasztádat. Adu persze nincs, helyette hatost kell dobni a kockával. Piros hatos mindent visz. Vagy mégsem?


----------



## tibi (2006 November 21)

Rinka írta:


> Tisztelt Efike!
> Utódom, a kis sárga két apát mondhat magáénak: Mao és Küklopsz.
> Mao-nak volt két szeme a rendes helyén, ez kettő. Küklopsznak pedig egy, a homloka közepén. Kettő meg egy az három. Vagy mégsem?
> Ami pedig a kártyát illeti, mindenki tudja, tökre zöld való. Vagy mégsem?
> Azt a játékot egyébként én is ismerem, ahol a römiben a betlit a makk ásszal kezdik, és akkor máris sakk a Délnek. De mi úgy játsszuk, ha csinálsz három malmot, akkor nem kell megnyerned az utolsó szlemet, de helyette kirakhatod a kanasztádat. Adu persze nincs, helyette hatost kell dobni a kockával. Piros hatos mindent visz. Vagy mégsem?


Az az áááász nagysasszonyom, főőőleg a piros ásssssz. Csak arra nagyon kell ügyelni, hogy ha valaki már ötödször is azzal üt akkor az csal. Tehát őt kell ütni.Széklábbal.Minimum.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

tibi írta:


> Az az áááász nagysasszonyom, főőőleg a piros ásssssz. Csak arra nagyon kell ügyelni, hogy ha valaki már ötödször is azzal üt akkor az csal. Tehát őt kell ütni.Széklábbal.Minimum.



Miért, hát hány piros ász van a francia kártyában? Remélem, nem csak egy? 
Amivel mi játszunk ultit, abban van még botok hatos, sőt torony, halál, bástya és mindenféle érdekes lap.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

Rinka figyelem hogyan osztod a lapot ! Regi zsugas vagyok ;-)
Betlit nem szeretem mert akkor nincs utesem :-( jobb a durchmarsch mert akkor minden utest hazaviszel  Ezt persze fokozhatod a teritett alakokkal pld.: Pixi...akarom mondani ...lapokkal , osztan johet a duri , rudi , reduri .....nyitott lapokkal


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka figyelem hogyan osztod a lapot ! Regi zsugas vagyok ;-)
> Betlit nem szeretem mert akkor nincs utesem :-( jobb a durchmarsch mert akkor minden utest hazaviszel  Ezt persze fokozhatod a teritett alakokkal pld.: Pixi...akarom mondani ...lapokkal , osztan johet a duri , rudi , reduri .....nyitott lapokkal



Világos az utasítás, Fifike, megértettem: ezek szerint Pixi-t le kell teríteni, miközben mondogatom: duri, rudi, reduri... Ez valami varázsige?
Gondolkodom a módszeren, mi lenne hatásos. Egyenlőre még a szócsatákban is Pixi'Őrgróf és Efike győznek...


----------



## Efike (2006 November 21)

Rinka írta:


> Világos az utasítás, Fifike, megértettem: ezek szerint Pixi-t le kell teríteni, miközben mondogatom: duri, rudi, reduri... Ez valami varázsige?
> Gondolkodom a módszeren, mi lenne hatásos. Egyenlőre még a szócsatákban is Pixi'Őrgróf és Efike győznek...


Tisztelt Rinka,
a Pixis Őrgeróf eleve nem lehet győztes, mert vesztesnek kiáltottam ki. A varázsige az ő esetében nem duri, rudi, reduri, hanem
durtmars urtmars Mars!


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

Jajj ne keverj .............koran reggel van nalam!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka,
> a Pixis Őrgeróf eleve nem lehet győztes, mert vesztesnek kiáltottam ki. A varázsige az ő esetében nem duri, rudi, reduri, hanem
> durtmars urtmars Mars!



Most már teljesen meg vagyok kavarodva. Akkor melyik varázsigét kell mondanom, amikor kiterítem a terített pixisemet..... jaj, dehogy, már teljesen megkavarodtam, amikor bemondom a terített durtmarsomat? Bár mindegy, mert úgysem találom a francia kártyában a negyedik piros ászt, sehegyse nem találom.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 21)

Rinka írta:


> Most már teljesen meg vagyok kavarodva. Akkor melyik varázsigét kell mondanom, amikor kiterítem a terített pixisemet..... jaj, dehogy, már teljesen megkavarodtam, amikor bemondom a terített durtmarsomat? Bár mindegy, mert úgysem találom a francia kártyában a negyedik piros ászt, sehegyse nem találom.


Kedves Rinka,
ha már ki van terítve a Pixis, akkor azt mondasz amit csak akarsz :twisted:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Rinka,
> ha már ki van terítve a Pixis, akkor azt mondasz amit csak akarsz :twisted:



Nos, akkor húzzunk bele. Mivel már úgyis kivívtam haragját, nyugodtan gondolkodhatom a kiterítésén a kártyaasztalra.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

Mondjon le kisasszony a franciarol=69 es inkabb snapszlizzon=66


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

FiFike írta:


> Mondjon le kisasszony a franciarol=69 es inkabb snapszlizzon=66



Jaj, ezt tudom! Amikor a tizes és az ász az értékes lapok, a hetes pedig mindent visz. Ha meg pirosat mondasz, de nem azt teszel, fel kell venni az összes letett lapot.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

Ugy erzem egeszsegugyi setara indulok mert ezt az agytornat nem birom es a kutyam sem sokaig . Tudom ....zacsekot , kest, villat .....


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

FiFike írta:


> Ugy erzem egeszsegugyi setara indulok mert ezt az agytornat nem birom es a kutyam sem sokaig . Tudom ....zacsekot , kest, villat .....


 Talán inkább merőkanalat, ha nem hurka lesz...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 21)

Mas taktikaval dolgozom mint Mariska neni . ;-) Bal kezemmel tartom a blokit , jobb kezemen a zacskot (resen vagyok) . Kiskutya leven a kiskupac belefer ujjaim koze (huvos napokon szinte kellemes ) Majd egy hirtelen mozdulattal felrantom a foldrol . A sebessegtol a zacsko kifordul es a tartalom benne van ! Gyakorlat teszi a mestert , kiforditod-beforditod megis zacsko a zacsko ;-) Kes-villa csak a koborapacak -pedofilok megtevesztesere van


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 21)

FiFike írta:


> Mas taktikaval dolgozom mint Mariska neni . ;-) Bal kezemmel tartom a blokit , jobb kezemen a zacskot (resen vagyok) . Kiskutya leven a kiskupac belefer ujjaim koze (huvos napokon szinte kellemes ) Majd egy hirtelen mozdulattal felrantom a foldrol . A sebessegtol a zacsko kifordul es a tartalom benne van ! Gyakorlat teszi a mestert , kiforditod-beforditod megis zacsko a zacsko ;-) Kes-villa csak a koborapacak -pedofilok megtevesztesere van



Remek taktika! Kár hogy Mariska néni későn ismert meg, egyszerűbben elboldogult volna a Feladattal. Bár, akkor min szórakoztunk volna?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 22)

Hiába, délutános voltam ma, csak este kerültem ide. Ki akar ma kiosztani?
Mejöttem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

Rinka írta:


> Hiába, délutános voltam ma, csak este kerültem ide. Ki akar ma kiosztani?
> Mejöttem.


 


Mar megint nem kuldtel palinkat


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 22)

csocsike írta:


> Mar megint nem kuldtel palinkat



Viszont küldtem rántott husikát, megtaláltad? A pálinka ez után jön. Milyen legyen?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

Rinka írta:


> Viszont küldtem rántott husikát, megtaláltad? A pálinka ez után jön. Milyen legyen?


 
Ne4m kuldtel rantotthust es most merges vagyok. Paalinkat sem kukdtel, es megmondlak a mamamnak s akkor jujjjj lesz.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 22)

csocsike írta:


> Ne4m kuldtel rantotthust es most merges vagyok. Paalinkat sem kukdtel, es megmondlak a mamamnak s akkor jujjjj lesz.



Neked, vagy Rinkának?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 22)

Rinka írta:


> Halihó, Csocsike!
> Itt a rántott husika, ha nem is egy fél disznó, de tekintélyes mennyiségű.
> Jó étvágyat.



Most visszakerestem a rántott husikákat, ím megvannak.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

Most jönnek sorban a pálinkák. De nem isszuk ám meg egyszerre!


















http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41011&stc=1&d=1164236456


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

Judith írta:


> Neked, vagy Rinkának?


 

Mit zavarsz ossze. Jujjj lesz es kesz


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

Rinka írta:


> Most jönnek sorban a pálinkák. De nem isszuk ám meg egyszerre!


 

Ne cukkolj mert megmondlak az Efinek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

csocsike írta:


> Ne cukkolj mert megmondlak az Efinek.



Ezt nem teheted velem! Már így is máglyahalálra ítéltek. Ha még Te is panaszkodsz Rám, azt sem várják meg, hogy elérjek a máglyáig, már út közben felgyújtanak.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

Judith írta:


> Neked, vagy Rinkának?



Érdekes, ez számomra teljesen egyértelmű: jaj csak nekem lehet. Főleg, ha így írom: lyaly


----------



## Judith (2006 November 23)

csocsike írta:


> Mit zavarsz ossze. Jujjj lesz es kesz



Azt tudom, hogy az lesz, ha megmondasz akárkit is a Mamádnak, de ettöl Te még nem menekülsz olyan könnyen. Mert tudod jól, hogy a pofonból jut majd Neked is. Szóval minek strapálod magad? Magad űss, ha nincs....


----------



## Judith (2006 November 23)

Rinka írta:


> Érdekes, ez számomra teljesen egyértelmű: jaj csak nekem lehet. Főleg, ha így írom: lyaly



Te még nem ismered a Csöcsike Mamályát!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

Judith írta:


> Te még nem ismered a Csöcsike Mamályát!



Valóban nem. Szigorú? Hát a papálya?

Ezért holnap kapunk Efikétől...


----------



## Judith (2006 November 23)

Rinka írta:


> Valóban nem. Szigorú? Hát a papálya?
> 
> Ezért holnap kapunk Efikétől...



Ezstet kérdez meg a csöcsikétől. Én nem vagyok benne illetékes. Még nem vettek be a mószeroló bizottságba.  Pedig már régen beadtam a kérelmemet. Gondolod valahol elkallodott?


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 23)

Csocsike mutasd a lyuly de lyo fenykeplyeidet a lyanyoknak (ahun apukalyaval votal ) cupp neked hejcegem ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 23)




----------



## Efike (2006 November 23)

:33: :evil: :99: :8: :,,: :!: :66:


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 23)

Draga Efikem ennyire faly ? ;-) Pussz


----------



## tibi (2006 November 23)

Áááááá, ez jól eset,én megittam az ööööszes páleszt


----------



## tibi (2006 November 23)

.....akáááácos úúúúúút, ha végig megyek rajtaaaad ééééén:4: :23: :777: :34: :222:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

FiFike írta:


> Csocsike mutasd a lyuly de lyo fenykeplyeidet a lyanyoknak (ahun apukalyaval votal ) cupp neked hejcegem ;-)



Már látom, a mágján sem kell unatkoznom. Fifike és Judith becses társaságát élvezhetem malyd.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

Judith írta:


> Ezstet kérdez meg a csöcsikétől. Én nem vagyok benne illetékes. Még nem vettek be a mószeroló bizottságba.  Pedig már régen beadtam a kérelmemet. Gondolod valahol elkallodott?



Utánanézetek a krampuszommal, hátha valaki ráült. Esetleg Pixi' s Őrgróf?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

tibi írta:


> Áááááá, ez jól eset,én megittam az ööööszes páleszt


Hát ha egy cseppet sem hagytál csocsikének, akkor neked annyi.....


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

Rinka írta:


> Már látom, a mágján sem kell unatkoznom. Fifike és Judith becses társaságát élvezhetem malyd.


 

Nesztek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

csocsike írta:


> Nesztek.



Köszönjük.
Ezt a máglyát szívesen vállalom. Judith, Fifike, jöttök? Hol lehet ráülni? (szegény fiú....)


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

Rinka írta:


> Köszönjük.
> Ezt a máglyát szívesen vállalom. Judith, Fifike, jöttök? Hol lehet ráülni? (szegény fiú....)


 

Azon a maglyan mar sokan megegtek


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

csocsike írta:


> Azon a maglyan mar sokan megegtek



Ez bölcs mondás volt. És ez most nem vicc. De mi is lenne velünk e máglya nélkül?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

Rinka írta:


> Ez bölcs mondás volt. És ez most nem vicc. De mi is lenne velünk e máglya nélkül?


 

Valoban , mi is lenne veletek? Itt most nem akarom kifejteni a velemenyem, mert apolt tarsaim erzekeny lelkivilagat ismerven ez olyan lenne reszemrol mint a nyaktiloval jatszadozni.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 23)

Rinkaaa !! O a papalya ............

:34: Egeszsegunkre !


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 23)

T. Publikum !

Örömmel értesítek minden kedves érdeklődőt, hogy egy hűvös,ködös decemberi napon, délután 14 órakor, majálissal és karácsonyi vásárral egybekötött, hagyományőrző, máglyás égetést tartunk a Népstadion melletti autóparkolóban. Asztalfoglalás és a ruhatár kötelező. Jegyek korlátozott számban még leköthetők nálam.
Kérem a zárt osztály kedves női ápoltjait, ápolónőit, egyéb 2-es személyi számmal rendelkező beosztottait - különös tekintettel a már gyakorló anyósokat, de az anyós beosztásra jelölt hölgyeket is -, hogy ne várjanak meghívót és időben jelentkezzenek, mivel a BTKO - a továbbiakban Budapesti Tüzép Kereskedelmi Osztálya - felé nekem is időben le kell adnom a várható gyujtós, 
hasábfa valamit cölöp igénylésemet.
A jelentkezés elmulasztása esetén kénytelen leszek a fő és mellékszereplőket, a már kész listám alapján én kijelölni. 

Szereposztás :
Jeanne d'Arc : *Rinka asszony*, aki a hűvös időjárásra való tekintettel dupla adag gyujtóst kap,
PiroManus : *Efike
*Udvarhölgyek : a "három" *Judit*(h), *FiFike*, *Allegro*,* Ila, Szlemese* és még sokan mások...

pixi, Szervezési Főosztály

Előzetes :


----------



## Judit (2006 November 23)

Pixikém! Szalonnát vigyünk a sütésre?


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 23)

Judit írta:


> Pixikém! Szalonnát vigyünk a sütésre?


Szükségtelen és egyúttal örömmel értesítem, hogy jelentkezését elfogadtuk. Felhívom szives figyelmét, hogy éhgyomorral sziveskedjék megjelenni, mint azt Ön is oly soxor közölte kedves betegeivel.


----------



## allegro (2006 November 23)

Kedves Pixi! 
Igazán örülök, hogy Publikumnak szólítottál, de én ezt a szeanszot Szent Iván Éjszakájára halasztanám, akkor tán kevésbé lenne feltűnő, hogy már ég a lelátó


----------



## Judith (2006 November 23)

Juj de izgis! Megyünk megint boszorkányokat égetni! De most változtatunk a zsokáson és kizárolag férfiakat és após jelölteket fogunk erre a nemes cselekedetre feláldozni. Egyenjoguság van, vagy mi a fene! Amúgyis én a leelndő anyósók gyöngye vagyok. Senki dolgába nem ütöm a dolgom, nincs véleményem a gyermekeim társválasztásáról, mert szerintem amit föztek, azt egyék meg. Volt elöttük nemes oélda, ha bem követik, vessenek magukra. Hát nem?:4:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

csocsike írta:


> Valoban , mi is lenne veletek? Itt most nem akarom kifejteni a velemenyem, mert apolt tarsaim erzekeny lelkivilagat ismerven ez olyan lenne reszemrol mint a nyaktiloval jatszadozni.



Ejnye, Csöcsike, hol a bátorság? én azt hittem, tűzzel-vízzel szembeszállsz a véleményedért. Igazán kíváncsivá tettél. (No, meg nyaktilót sem láttam még működni)
Én itt decemberben igazi látványossággal szolgálok majd az ápoltak örömére, és cserébe én még egy ici-pici nyaktilót sem láthatok?


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 23)

Köszönöm Hölgyeim, türelmüket kérem ! A tömeges jelentkezésre való tekintettel a darabot a helyzet jelenlegi állása szerint két felvonásban tudjuk csak lebonyolítani. Nyugalom, mindenki sorra kerül...
de nekem most sürgősen tüzifa utánpótlásról kell gondoskodnom, mert alábecsültem a készletet.
Nem számítottam ekkora érdeklődésre, de nem is lepődtem meg túlzottan.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 23)

Pixi írta:


> T. Publikum !
> 
> Örömmel értesítek minden kedves érdeklődőt, hogy egy hűvös,ködös decemberi napon, délután 14 órakor, majálissal és karácsonyi vásárral egybekötött, hagyományőrző, máglyás égetést tartunk a Népstadion melletti autóparkolóban. Asztalfoglalás és a ruhatár kötelező. Jegyek korlátozott számban még leköthetők nálam.
> Kérem a zárt osztály kedves női ápoltjait, ápolónőit, egyéb 2-es személyi számmal rendelkező beosztottait - különös tekintettel a már gyakorló anyósokat, de az anyós beosztásra jelölt hölgyeket is -, hogy ne várjanak meghívót és időben jelentkezzenek, mivel a BTKO - a továbbiakban Budapesti Tüzép Kereskedelmi Osztálya - felé nekem is időben le kell adnom a várható gyujtós,
> ...



Tisztelt nagyérdemű nézőközönség!
Nagyon is kedvemre való dolog ilyen látványos körülmények között szentté válni.
Szeretném azonban fokozni az érdeklődést a látványosság iránt. Nem szeretném, ha Pixi's Őrgrófnak a nyakán maradnának a jegyek.
A beat korszakból is ismerős fogalom számunkra az előzenekar. Ezt szeretnénk mi, a máglyára ítélt hölgyek mrghonosítani a hatás fokozása érdekében. 
A tér túlsó felén, a máglyákkal szemben egy nyaktilót állítunk fel, amit természetesen használni is fogunk. Az előzenekar dolga felforrósítani a hangulatot. Az előzenekar tagjai mindazok a férfi ápoltak, akik aktívan vagy hallgatólagosan részt kívánnak venni a máglyán való égetésünkben.
Ezeket a férfi ápoltakat a nyaktiló kipróbálására fogjuk használni, mintegy bemutatót tarva ennek hasznos voltáról, minden hölgy megelégedésére.
Hogy még érdekesebbé tegyük a műsort, az első kipróbáló maga Pixi's Őrgróf, az est kitaslálója lesz. Igérem, a nyaktilót személyesen fogom kezelni.
Miután a gyakorlat véget ért, meggyújthatják a mágját alattunk.
Reméljük, férfi ápoltjaink is értékelni fogják az igyekezetünket, amivel szórakoztatni kívánjuk a közönséget.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 23)

Rinka írta:


> Tisztelt nagyérdemű nézőközönség!
> Nagyon is kedvemre való dolog ilyen látványos körülmények között szentté válni.
> Szeretném azonban fokozni az érdeklődést a látványosság iránt. Nem szeretném, ha Pixi's Őrgrófnak a nyakán maradnának a jegyek.
> A beat korszakból is ismerős fogalom számunkra az előzenekar. Ezt szeretnénk mi, a máglyára ítélt hölgyek mrghonosítani a hatás fokozása érdekében.
> ...


 
Kedves Rinka!

Most el kellene döntenetek, ki, milyen sorrendben legyen szent, hiszen erre már korábban bejelentkezett Pitti is. Bám még Ő sem lett szentté ütve, azért azt gondolom, Övé az elsőség, Te csak alszent lehetsz.
Ezt már annál is inkább vállalnod kell, mert a nyaktilónál is az elsőség az övék, s csak utánnuk következünk mi.
Szegények nem is sejtik, mi vár rájuk, mi történik velük, mi csak táncolunk, dobolunk, sámánkodunk, varázsolunk, s minden jót csinálunk /elfogyasztunk minden ételt, italt - sört, bort, pálinkát/ a tűz körül, míg Ők nyakukon kívűl keresik a fejüket.
A közönséget is bevonjuk a táncházba, had szórakozzanak kedvükre.
Ha véletlenül valamelyikük megtalálná a fejét, azt befektetnénk a Zárt osztály utókezelőjébe, nyakfoltozás céljából.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 23)

Na ezt mart ertekelem , vegre kimulatjuk magunkat . Azokat a ferfi apoltakat akik onkenyesen nem probaljak ki a nyaktilot , par orara kalodaba zarjuk . Ezeknek felallitasarol , tokeletes mukodeserol mar gondoskodtam . Pixi onkentesen bemutatja milyen pozban kivanja Rinka asszonysag colopon valo elhelyezest . Ne fedjuk annak a remenyben teszi , hogy majd vakon kovetjuk . Senkit ne tevesszen meg eredeti szandeka ! Az unnepi vacsorahoz 50 maglyarakast rendeltem a fonovertol .


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

Táltos írta:


> Kedves Rinka!
> 
> Most el kellene döntenetek, ki, milyen sorrendben legyen szent, hiszen erre már korábban bejelentkezett Pitti is. Bám még Ő sem lett szentté ütve, azért azt gondolom, Övé az elsőség, Te csak alszent lehetsz.
> Ezt már annál is inkább vállalnod kell, mert a nyaktilónál is az elsőség az övék, s csak utánnuk következünk mi.
> ...



Tetszik az ötlet. Jó kis bulit csapunk.Ők a nyakukon kívül lesznek, mi magunkon kívül az örömtől. Azt hiszem, a nyakfoltozás réme nem fenyget bennünket. Én még nem láttam olyan férfit, aki elvesztette a fejét és utána megtalálta volna.
A világ minden kincséért sem szeretnék szentté válni,csak Jeanne d' Arc, a szent szűz miatt jutott eszembe; de valószínűleg egyébként is kellene mondanom a szentté válásról, mert nem tartanám valószínűnek, hogy a nyaktiló után még meg tudják majd gyújtani a máglyánkat.
A szentté válásról egy régi vicc jut az eszembe: a jó lányok a mennybe mennek, a rosszak világ körüli útra. Ezek után ki akarna szent lenni?

Egy valami mégis lehetnék: nem alszent, hanem álszent, de az meg minek?


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 24)

FiFike írta:


> Na ezt mart ertekelem , vegre kimulatjuk magunkat . Azokat a ferfi apoltakat akik onkenyesen nem probaljak ki a nyaktilot , par orara kalodaba zarjuk . Ezeknek felallitasarol , tokeletes mukodeserol mar gondoskodtam . Pixi onkentesen bemutatja milyen pozban kivanja Rinka asszonysag colopon valo elhelyezest . Ne fedjuk annak a remenyben teszi , hogy majd vakon kovetjuk . Senkit ne tevesszen meg eredeti szandeka ! Az unnepi vacsorahoz 50 maglyarakast rendeltem a fonovertol .


Kedves FiFike kisasszony !

Fenti ötleteit felvetettem háziorvosomnak - dr. Buzovits Jakabnak - aki a következő megállapításokra jutott. A nyaktiló használata amellett, 
hogy számomra túlzott mértékű egészségkárosodással járna, súlyos zavarokat okozna, sörivási szokásaimban. Ezt én is alátámaszthatom avval, hogy nem szeretnék fejetlenül sörözni és ész nélkül a pohár fenekére nézni. Így kérem a nyaktiló használatával kapcsolatos orvosi igazolásomat feltétel, megjegyzés és grimaszok nélkül elfogadni.
dr. Buzovits Önnel kapcsolatban arra is kitért, hogy a cukrászati üzemből rendelt 50 - azaz ötven - máglyarakás veszélyeztetné az Önök kecsesen karcsú és kimondottan légiesnek mondható alakját és ezért a rendelést telefonon, 50 uborkasalátára módosította. 

kérem fentiek tudomásulvételét


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

A MAJÁLIS PROGRAMJA

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Pitti szentté avatása halk zeneszó mellett, közben az angyalok tánckara(mindazok a hölgyek aki a máglyára vannak ítélve) csábtáncot lejt
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Pixi’s Őrgróf bemutatója a máglyán. Megmutatja, hogyan kell majd elhelyezkednünk. Még nem eldöntött, meg is gyújtjuk-e, vagy csak imitáljuk a mozdulatot.
3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]A nyaktiló bemutatása példával illusztálva. Rinka szemlélteti Pixi’s Őrgrófon, nagy élvezettel, közben száját kéjes vigyorra húzva. Kéretik a főszereplő Pixi’s Őrgróftól nyak nélküli inget és rövid hajat viselni.
4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Mindazon ápoltak kipróbálják a nyaktilót, akik szóban vagy hallgatólagosan is helyeseltek a máglyagyújtás ötletéhez.
5.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Fejek keresése. Ki-ki keresi a magáét. Aki megtalálja, kalodába kerül.
6.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]A maradék, még élő férfi ápoltakat Fifike elhelyezi az általa kiválasztott kalodába.
7.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Ez a pont sajnos elmarad. Itt következett volna a máglya-jelenet, de nem maradt férfi, aki meggyújtaná a tüzet.
8.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Efike leszoktatása piromániás hajlamairól. Ez még nem tisztázott, ide várom az ötleteket.
9.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Zene, buli, tánc, show, férfisztriptíz illusztris vendégekkel hajnalig.
10.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]A kalodában lévők ingerlése egy-egy finom falattal, márkás itallal.
11.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Aki még magánál van, láthatja I. szent Pitti mennybemenetelét, az angyalok viháncoló kórusa szolgáltatja a zenei aláfestést.


----------



## andika (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> A MAJÁLIS PROGRAMJA
> 
> 1.Pitti szentté avatása halk zeneszó mellett, közben az angyalok tánckara(mindazok a hölgyek aki a máglyára vannak ítélve) csábtáncot lejt
> 2.Pixi’s Őrgróf bemutatója a máglyán. Megmutatja, hogyan kell majd elhelyezkednünk. Még nem eldöntött, meg is gyújtjuk-e, vagy csak imitáljuk a mozdulatot.
> ...



Mivel én is potenciális máglyára valónak lettem választva( Efikének első számú jelöltje) ,és mivel a a 7.pont elmarad szeretnék az elsők között jelentkezni a bulira!!!


----------



## Judit (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> férfisztriptíz illusztris vendégekkel hajnalig...


 
ez így már egészen más megvilágításba helyezi az estet...


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

andika írta:


> Mivel én is potenciális máglyára valónak lettem választva( Efikének első számú jelöltje) ,és mivel a a 7.pont elmarad szeretnék az elsők között jelentkezni a bulira!!!



Oké, ezt megbeszéltük. Akarsz segíteni a nyaktilónál?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

Judit írta:


> ez így már egészen más megvilágításba helyezi az estet...



Igazad van, megvilágítás is lesz!  Jó, hogy mondod! Efike két fáklyát tart majd a kezében, ő szolgáltatja a megvilágítást. De előbb még le kell szoktatnunk piromániás hajlamairól. Erre nincs ötlete senkinek?


----------



## Judit (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> Igazad van, megvilágítás is lesz!  Jó, hogy mondod! Efike két fáklyát tart majd a kezében, ő szolgáltatja a megvilágítást. De előbb még le kell szoktatnunk piromániás hajlamairól. Erre nincs ötlete senkinek?


rá kell csapni a kezére...:4:


----------



## Judit (2006 November 24)

egyébként kik lesznek az illusztris vendégek...és ki fog vetkőzni?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

Judit írta:


> rá kell csapni a kezére...:4:



Ez így önmagában nem elég. Nagyon erős már benne a halylam. Szinte berögződött már a gondolataiba.
Ha egy kicsit még eősítlyük is benne, még a mágját sem várlya meg, már előre dolgozik, és akkor oda a jányok szép kis bulilya.


----------



## Judit (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> Ez így önmagában nem elég. Nagyon erős már benne a halylam. Szinte berögződött már a gondolataiba.
> Ha egy kicsit még eősítlyük is benne, még a mágját sem várlya meg, már előre dolgozik, és akkor oda a jányok szép kis bulilya.


Hajlam ellen kezelést javaslok...ést még azt sem beszéltük meg, hogy mivel vágunk oda.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

Judit írta:


> Hajlam ellen kezelést javaslok...ést még azt sem beszéltük meg, hogy mivel vágunk oda.



Na, látod, ez már közelebb visz a megoldáshoz. Nagyon félve kérdem: és mivel vágunk oda?


----------



## Judit (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> Na, látod, ez már közelebb visz a megoldáshoz. Nagyon félve kérdem: és mivel vágunk oda?


mivel, mivel...hát valami vágóeszközzel. A rendelőmben van szike, elővehetem. Kicsit rározsdállt az előző hajlamos beteg vére...:wink:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

Judit írta:


> mivel, mivel...hát valami vágóeszközzel. A rendelőmben van szike, elővehetem. Kicsit rározsdállt az előző hajlamos beteg vére...:wink:



Huh, ez elég kemény. Talán a fenyegetés is elég lesz, hogy ha gyújtogatni mer...... Talán csak meg kell mutatni, rajt az előző beteg vérével, aki nem hajlott a rábeszélésre
Esetleg valami terápiás eljárás? Pszichiátriai átnevelés?


----------



## Judit (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> Huh, ez elég kemény. Talán a fenyegetés is elég lesz, hogy ha gyújtogatni mer...... Talán csak meg kell mutatni, rajt az előző beteg vérével, aki nem hajlott a rábeszélésre
> Esetleg valami terápiás eljárás? Pszichiátriai átnevelés?


Jó, akkor csak mutogatunk.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 24)

a hideg zuhany szokott segiteni a piromania gyogyitasaban


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 24)

:kaboom: :kaboom: A nagy esemeny zavartalan lezajlasa erdekeben , osszehivtam a rogtonitelo mogulokat . Efiket azonnali hatallyal beutaltuk a Viadukt alatt mukodo BiPi-be . (Biatorbagyi Piromaniavirusolo Intezetbe ) Matuska Szilveszter gondoskodik betegunk kezeleserol .


----------



## Judit (2006 November 24)

Melitta írta:


> a hideg zuhany szokott segiteni a piromania gyogyitasaban


meg a jó meleg beöntés...


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

Tehát összefoglalva: először megmutatjuk a véres szikét, 
kap egy jó hideg jeges zuhanyt
közvetlen utána egy tűzforró beöntést
végül beutaljuk Matuska Szilveszter mellé egy kis pszichikai kezelésre(esetleg Biatorbágyon kicsit a vasúti sínre is fektetjük, az átélés miatt)

Igen, azt hiszem, így nagyon jó lesz(nekünk biztosan)


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 24)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves FiFike kisasszony !
> 
> Fenti ötleteit felvetettem háziorvosomnak - dr. Buzovits Jakabnak - aki a következő megállapításokra jutott. A nyaktiló használata amellett,
> hogy számomra túlzott mértékű egészségkárosodással járna, súlyos zavarokat okozna, sörivási szokásaimban. Ezt én is alátámaszthatom avval, hogy nem szeretnék fejetlenül sörözni és ész nélkül a pohár fenekére nézni. Így kérem a nyaktiló használatával kapcsolatos orvosi igazolásomat feltétel, megjegyzés és grimaszok nélkül elfogadni.
> ...


 
Tiszteletlen Pixisem !
Dr. Zubogo-Buzovits velemenyevel nem ertek egyet . Orvendek , hogy aggodalommal figyeli darazsderekunkat . Az utolso vacsora modositasa ertelmetlen . A helyszin es a korulmenyek figyelembe vetelevel szenhidratokban dus maglyarakas kivantatik . Majd elfeledem ...szeretnek sOrgrofom kedveben jarni , utolso kivansagat teljesiteni . Rinka asszonysag beleegyezesevel a sorsatorban ez a masina is felallitatik .


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

FiFike írta:


> Tiszteletlen Pixisem !
> Dr. Zubogo-Buzovits velemenyevel nem ertek egyet . Orvendek , hogy aggodalommal figyeli darazsderekunkat . Az utolso vacsora modositasa ertelmetlen . A helyszin es a korulmenyek figyelembe vetelevel szenhidratokban dus maglyarakas kivantatik . Majd elfeledem ...szeretnek sOrgrofom kedveben jarni , utolso kivansagat teljesiteni . Rinka asszonysag beleegyezesevel a sorsatorban ez a masina is felallitatik .



Ez a legkitűnőbb ötlet, amit csak hallottam! Természetesen felállíttatik, és ezzel felállíttatik. Kötelező jelleggel használni kell majd minden illetékesnek, még a nyaktió előtt. Azt hiszem, fényképezőgépet is viszek. A készült arcképekből kiállítás nyílik majd egy jó kis képgalériában. A tárlat címe: Élvezet felső fokon.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 24)

Na most megyek ...viszem a kutyust ...........nem tudom melyikunk pisil be elobb ..........................


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 24)

FiFike írta:


> Na most megyek ...viszem a kutyust ...........nem tudom melyikunk pisil be elobb ..........................



Talán két zacskót kellene vinni...:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> Ez így önmagában nem elég. Nagyon erős már benne a halylam. Szinte berögződött már a gondolataiba.
> Ha egy kicsit még eősítlyük is benne, még a mágját sem várlya meg, már előre dolgozik, és akkor oda a jányok szép kis bulilya.


Kedves Rinka,
szeretném felhívni szives figyelmét arra a szomorú tényre, hogy ha továbbra is így folytatja, akkor nem lesz módjában megérni a várva várt majálist. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 November 24)

Tisztelt Pixi sörgeróf úr,
mély megdöbbenéssel tapasztalom, hogy ez az elvetemült feminista társaság az Ön hímtagját két súlyos fémlap közé lapította, nyilvánvalóan azzal az elképzeléssel, hogy vizelési problémáinak megoldásán kívül, másra úgysem használható.
Kérem Önt, hogy sziveskedjen felvilágosítani eme elvetemült nőszemélyeket, hogy az okozott fájdalmat erős akarattal viseli, ki fogja heverni a megaláztatást és büntetésképpen káróba húzza őket.


----------



## andika (2006 November 24)

Rinka írta:


> Oké, ezt megbeszéltük. Akarsz segíteni a nyaktilónál?




Ki nem hagynám!!!


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 24)

Kedves Efike !
Ugy latom elkerulte becses figyelmet Pixis sOrgrof rendelese ami melto felhaborodast keltett asszonypajtasaim koreben . Amely igy szolt :


> BTKO - a továbbiakban Budapesti Tüzép Kereskedelmi Osztálya felé nekem is időben le kell adnom a várható gyujtós,
> hasábfa valamit cölöp igénylésemet.


Kedves rosszTanacsos ! 
Az On altatal emlitett *(tájjellegunek hangzo) károba huzás ellen nincs ellenvetesem , buntetesnek nem minositem . Tudathasadas elleni tuneteinek lekuzdesere felkerem , hogy a 2 femlapos kezelest "kotelezo jelleggel " hasznalni sziveskedjek .*


----------



## Efike (2006 November 24)

FiFike írta:


> Kedves Efike !
> Ugy latom elkerulte becses figyelmet Pixis sOrgrof rendelese ami melto felhaborodast keltett asszonypajtasaim koreben . Amely igy szolt :
> Kedves rosszTanacsos !
> Az On altatal emlitett *(tájjellegunek hangzo) károba huzás ellen nincs ellenvetesem , buntetesnek nem minositem . Tudathasadas elleni tuneteinek lekuzdesere felkerem , hogy a 2 femlapos kezelest "kotelezo jelleggel " hasznalni sziveskedjek .*


Kedves FiFike,
tudomásomra jutott, hogy kegyed Pixi sörgrófhoz hasonló módon pappográfiára akar küldeni, mely ellen némileg tiltakozom. Bejelentem, hogy nincs grószpapa-daganatom és hímtagom jelenlegi formája és állaga igényeimnek - és az azt igénylők igényeinek is - megfelel, tehát geometriai átalakítása teljesen szükségtelen. 
Szaxerűtlen javaslata miatt az égetnivaló boszorkányok várólistáján az előkelő első helyre helyeztem.
Kérem, hogy az elkövetkezendő napokban tartózkodjon a víz, valamint sörfelvételtől, fogyasszon zsíros étkeket és tömény alkoholt, mely szép kék lánggal ég és megfáradt szemeimre nyugtatólag hat.
kmft.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 24)

Nekem ez mar az idegeimre hat ..... inni, enni es varni ............mi johet ezutan ?


----------



## böbike (2006 November 24)

FiFike írta:


> Nekem ez mar az idegeimre hat ..... inni, enni es varni ............mi johet ezutan ?


háááát nem az, amire vársz, ilyen harcias férfiaktól


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 24)

Figyuzzatok Lányok!

Javasolom a műsort kiegészíteni a fiúk viadukt ugró versenyével - amít közben Matuska robbantgat - az a győztes, aki egyben, nagyot csattanva ér földet. Aki nem ezt teszi, igérjük lapátban összeszedjük, s darabokban végignézheti műsorunkat, melyet a csatolt álruhában teszünk meg abból a célból, hogy aki felismeri a benne tartózkodót, az kap egy jó pontot, s mellőzést kérhet a beöntés alól, de varratszedés céljából még varrat magára, s eldöntheti választja é a kárróba huzatást, vagy lapátra tesszük.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 24)

Íme az álruha:


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 25)

Efike írta:


> ...hogy ez az elvetemült feminista társaság az Ön hímtagját két súlyos fémlap közé lapította, nyilvánvalóan azzal az elképzeléssel, hogy vizelési problémáinak megoldásán kívül, másra úgysem használható...


T. Efi Úr !

Önt előre megfontolt szándékkal, alaposan félretájékoztatták, melynek Ön felült, mint Jani az ébresztőóra csörgésére. Megkérem ne foglalkozzon az én hímes, mives tagommal, mert belököm a Rudas fürdő kis meleg medencéjébe, ahol többen magára ugranak a szőrös hátú és friss húsra vágyó hiénák. Amennyiben még egyszer kiejti a száján fenti meggondolatlan kijelentését, akkor nem Efi tatának, hanem Prosz tatának fogom Önt szólítani.
Inkább avval foglalkozzon, hogy a decemberi máglyajelenetnél minden rendben legyen, töltse fel gázzal az Ön gyujtóját és gyakorolja annak használatát. Felkérem és egyben utasítom arra, hogy a Zártosztály női ápoltjairól készített listáról kerítse elő mindazon amazonokat, akik még nem jelezték részvételüket a mindössze 8-10 perces produkcióra.
Az mindenesetre biztató, hogy felhívásomra azonnal és tömegesen jelentkeztek - egymást túllicitálva. 
Szerintem ezek egymásnak leadták a drótot.
Javaslom továbbá, hogy Rinka asszonyt kétszer gyujtsuk meg, melynek ötlete a kétszersültről jutott az eszembe.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 25)

Táltos írta:


> Íme az álruha:


T. Táltosné naccságos asszony !

Kérem ne komolytalankodjon, hanem töltse ki a máglyjelenetre szóló jelentkezési lapját és haladéktalanul adja le a Szervező Bizottságnál, ellenkező esetben elővezettetem.
A kérését, hogy Ön álruhában kíván a cölöphöz járulni, méltányossági okokból teljesítem.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 25)

Igen Tisztelt Holgy- es Urtarsaim!

Ezennel onkentesen jelentkezem a decemberben megrendezesre kerulo Majalis Show-ra. A belepeshez szukseges alul-es felonteseknek mar elegett tettem. Igen nagy orommel ertesultem a programban leirt apolok, aposjeloltek valamint az alneven szereplok elsosorban Efike es Pixi sOrgrof kozismert tobbszorosen beontott BACSIK egomaglyan eloadott rip-rop tanc eloadasara. A programban tovabbiakban leirt nyaktilo feltalaloja az igen tisztelt FIFIkehez ill. uzemeltetesevel megbizott Rinka nagyrabecsult foboszorkanyhoz szemelyesen jelentkezem, mint az EB(Ellenorzo Bizottsag) hivatalos segedje. Kulonos kivancsisaggal toltott el a 'preselo masina' felellitasa, amit koztudottan kizarolag izgaga ferfiakon hasznalhatnak.Ezzel biztositva a noi Angyal Korus legmagasabb oktavok zenei alafesteset. 
Elore is koszonjuk eme nemes ferfiak onkentes felaldozasait. Ezennel December 14 a Szatirikus MAN-imizmus nemzetek unnepnapja lenne a mindenki jovahagyasara


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 25)

KIRALYI TRONUSON csucsulo szepseges leanyzo ! A Foboszi hallgatolagos beleegyezesevel az *EB hivatalos segedjenek tisztsegviselesere kinevezeset elfogadtuk . A pres-elo Man-O-gramm masina December 1.tol probauzemel . Hataskorehez tartozik Edit kisasszonynak a nyomolapok sulyanak napi novelese . Onkentes jelentkezoink kozott sorszamat osztottunk ki . #1 Pixi , #2 Efike , #3 Pitti stb. Ok resztvesznek Dec. 14.en a Szatirikus Man-izmus napjan megrendezesre kerulo "Sokat akart a szarka " versenyen . Magikus dezodorok hasznata tilos ! *


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

Hősi ének
mely énekeltetik az égetnivaló boszorkányok majálisán

A fák hasábja felhalmozva áll
és minden rost csupán a lángot várja,
míg felkötözve jó kenderkötéllel,
Rinka boszorkány, s bűnös társai,
kik rég megértek már a büntetésre,
Fifike is, kinek hosszú a nyelve,
és Andika, tűzrőlpattant menyecske,
de nemkülönben retteg és remeg
a Főnővér ki rozsdás nagy lavórral
és húsdaráló szörnyű nehezével
nem átallotta verni a fejét
a szeszkedvelők nemes jó hadának,
de mindez most már bevégeztetett,
a bűn az várja már a büntetést,
mert igazságnak mindig lenni kell,
a jó elnyeri méltó büntetését,
s karácsonyra jutalmat kap a rossz.
A nagyvilágnak tengelye megáll,
akárcsak áll a nagy Időkerék,
s a fél világ csodálja hősi tettünk,
hogy bűnözőknek eme garmadát,
kik férfi voltunkat merték szapulni,
és nem hozták a szeszt az első szóra,
máglyára tettük amint az való.
És Rinka asszony aki felcserél
minden j-t csupa l és y-ra,
mej mint tudott, hát roppant hejtelen
szabájtalan és nem is illedelmes,
főúri dáma, suhogó brokátban,
tartózkodik az ijen esetektől
és elkerüli az ij szavakat,
ha büntetését megúszni akarja. 
De nem akarta! Kívánja a teste,
hogy apró lángok nyaldossák alul
és fehér nyír, vagy szürke kérgű bükk
csapongó füstje csípje a szemét,
mert végtelen a skizofréniája
s Jean d´Arcnak képzeli magát.
FiFike is, a hosszúnyelvű némber
ki nem állotta Pixit meggyötörni
s a hímtagját keményen megszorítá
egy vaspofájú nagy satu közé,
hogy szegény Pixi szava elakadt
és markából kipergett a cukor
mivel a gyermekeket édesgetni szokta,
beteljesítve szörnyű hajlamát,
majd jó hideg sörrel öbliti le,
az izgalmat, mi őt felingerelte.
Most nem tud inni, csak e tor után,
mikorron látja, hogy FiFi már elégett,
s nem lesznek tőle többé kínjai,
és folytathatja bűnös dolgait,
no akkor majd a sör is jólesik.
Míg Andikának bezzeg nincs büne,
de valljuk meg, ő égetnivaló,
és ezért a helye ott a szörnyű máglyán,
égetnivaló társai között,
már csak azért is, mert ő a FiFinek
és Rinkának is buzgón helyeselt.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 25)

Valaki azonnal vegye el az Efitol a tollat meg a papirt


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

Pixi írta:


> T. Efi Úr !
> 
> Önt előre megfontolt szándékkal, alaposan félretájékoztatták, melynek Ön felült, mint Jani az ébresztőóra csörgésére. Megkérem ne foglalkozzon az én hímes, mives tagommal, mert belököm a Rudas fürdő kis meleg medencéjébe, ahol többen magára ugranak a szőrös hátú és friss húsra vágyó hiénák. Amennyiben még egyszer kiejti a száján fenti meggondolatlan kijelentését, akkor nem Efi tatának, hanem Prosz tatának fogom Önt szólítani.
> Inkább avval foglalkozzon, hogy a decemberi máglyajelenetnél minden rendben legyen, töltse fel gázzal az Ön gyujtóját és gyakorolja annak használatát. Felkérem és egyben utasítom arra, hogy a Zártosztály női ápoltjairól készített listáról kerítse elő mindazon amazonokat, akik még nem jelezték részvételüket a mindössze 8-10 perces produkcióra.
> ...




Mélyen tisztelt Őrgróf úr!
Azt hiszem, az utolsó mondatával ádáz ellenséget szerzett magának személyemben. És eljő a harag napja! 
Amennyiben Önnek és Efikének még lesz kedve és egyáltalán lehetősége
a gyújtogatáshoz, miután a kétlapos kezelésen, ennek lefényképezésén, majd a nyaktiló szertartáson, a viadukt-ugráson átestek, azt hiszem vissza kell adni főboszorkányi kinevezésemet. Egyébként Efike segítségére nem igen számíthat, tekintve hogy addigra már hatni fog a pirománia elleni hatékony intézkedésünk.
Azért feltétlen beiktatunk még némi biztosítékot, hogy Önök meggyőzve és legyőzve lemondjanak piromán hajlamaikról.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

Táltos írta:


> Íme az álruha:



Remek álruha, nagyon tetszik. Elég bő ahhoz, hogy alá felvegyük a bőrszerkót, mert a kétlapos kezelést én bőrszerkóban és korbáccsal képzeltem el végignézni. Egy kis szado-man.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Igen Tisztelt Holgy- es Urtarsaim!
> 
> Ezennel onkentesen jelentkezem a decemberben megrendezesre kerulo Majalis Show-ra. A belepeshez szukseges alul-es felonteseknek mar elegett tettem. Igen nagy orommel ertesultem a programban leirt apolok, aposjeloltek valamint az alneven szereplok elsosorban Efike es Pixi sOrgrof kozismert tobbszorosen beontott BACSIK egomaglyan eloadott rip-rop tanc eloadasara. A programban tovabbiakban leirt nyaktilo feltalaloja az igen tisztelt FIFIkehez ill. uzemeltetesevel megbizott Rinka nagyrabecsult foboszorkanyhoz szemelyesen jelentkezem, mint az EB(Ellenorzo Bizottsag) hivatalos segedje. Kulonos kivancsisaggal toltott el a 'preselo masina' felellitasa, amit koztudottan kizarolag izgaga ferfiakon hasznalhatnak.Ezzel biztositva a noi Angyal Korus legmagasabb oktavok zenei alafesteset.
> Elore is koszonjuk eme nemes ferfiak onkentes felaldozasait. Ezennel December 14 a Szatirikus MAN-imizmus nemzetek unnepnapja lenne a mindenki jovahagyasara



Hol bújkáltál eddig a szuper ötleteiddel?! Már hiányoztál, mert lassan kifogyunk az ötletekből. Jó hogy eszembe hoztad, nem csak fényképezőgépet, hanem magnót is kell vinnem, hogy megörökíthessem a legmagasabb férfiszoprán-hangokat. Kíváncsi vagyok, hány oktáv lesz a hangterjedelmük? esetleg megér egy lemezkiadást. A fotokiállítás és a lemezkiadás bevételéből újabb bulikat szervezhetünk a hölgyeknek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Pixi sörgeróf úr,
> mély megdöbbenéssel tapasztalom, hogy ez az elvetemült feminista társaság az Ön hímtagját két súlyos fémlap közé lapította, nyilvánvalóan azzal az elképzeléssel, hogy vizelési problémáinak megoldásán kívül, másra úgysem használható.
> Kérem Önt, hogy sziveskedjen felvilágosítani eme elvetemült nőszemélyeket, hogy az okozott fájdalmat erős akarattal viseli, ki fogja heverni a megaláztatást és büntetésképpen káróba húzza őket.



Nem tiltakozunk a káróba húzás ellen, de valószínűleg kicsit csalódottan kell majd tudomásul vennünk a kétlapos kezelés után, hogy nem csak a máglyagyújtás, de a káróbahúzás is az elmaradt napirendi pontok körébe fog tartozni ép káró hiányában.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 25)

Tisztelt Elvtársak!
Kérem azonnali pártgyűllés összehívását rendkívülli űllésre.
Az igentisztelt Bényuszevi párt elvtársnői valami cudar bűntettre készülnek!
Külsőbelső kémeim jelentése szerint, A "Nagy Tűzrakás" fedőnevű akciónk megfékezésére szervezkednek!
Ne engeggyük a világ legnagyobb bulijját megállíttani!
Világ Férfiletárjai Egyessűljetek!
A ti mindég tisztességes Főparasztotok.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Elvtársak!
> Kérem azonnali pártgyűllés összehívását rendkívülli űllésre.
> Az igentisztelt Bényuszevi párt elvtársnői valami cudar bűntettre készülnek!
> Külsőbelső kémeim jelentése szerint, A "Nagy Tűzrakás" fedőnevű akciónk megfékezésére szervezkednek!
> ...



Díjazom az Ön bölcs ötletét, kedves Sztyopa!
Valóban számunkra is fontos lenne tudni, a nagy Élvezetek Napján hány készülékre is lesz majd szükségünk. Ha ön összehívja az érdekelteket, könnyebb lesz megszámolni őket.
Ezzel a felhívásával kiérdemelte, hogy Pixi's és Efike után Ön használhatja harmadikként Fifike ötletét, az "Örök Emlék" nevezetű hangvékonyító masinánkat. Közlöm még, hogy eredeti hangja, ami a kezelés előtt volt, a Nemzeti Múzeumban lesz kiállítva. Az új hangján pedig felénekelhet egy tetszőlegesen választott szoprán-áriát a most megjelenő CD-nkre, melynek címe: Macska a forró bádogtetőn.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Elvtársak!
> Kérem azonnali pártgyűllés összehívását rendkívülli űllésre.
> Az igentisztelt Bényuszevi párt elvtársnői valami cudar bűntettre készülnek!
> Külsőbelső kémeim jelentése szerint, A "Nagy Tűzrakás" fedőnevű akciónk megfékezésére szervezkednek!
> ...


Kedves Sztyopa Elftárs,
Ön már megint elaludt a pártgyűlésen, különben tudná, hogy nem azt kell mondani, hogy "Világ Férfiletárjai Egyessűljetek!", hanem azt, hogy "Világ Férfiletárjai Közösűjjetek". 
Ez alkalommal megkérem Önt, - mivel az asztalosiparban jártassággal bír - hogy a máglya gyújtásához hozzon száraz forgácsot két zsákkal, mert a Pixi sörét valaki rálökte a fenyőgyújtósra és nedves lett. 
Kémei jelentése az igazságnak megfelel, Nemzetközi Kémelhárító Szolgálatunk jelezte, - titoxolgálati módszerekkel - hogy cudarság készül, de vádelmünket Gergényi tábornok úr szervezi, - akit ez alkalomra soron kívül táborszarnaggyá neveztünk ki - így baj nem lehet. A fehérszemélyek ellen a gumibot, a vasalt orrú csizma, a tonfa, a vipera is bevethető, könnygázra nem lesz szükség, mert bőgni fognak, mint a zálogos tehén. Gergényi táborszarnagy úr vízágyúkat is hozat, de megkértük, hogy ne a máglyák irányába vizeljen.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 25)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> ...Ezennel onkentesen jelentkezem a decemberben megrendezesre kerulo Majalis Show-ra... ...
> Efike es Pixi sOrgrof... Elore is koszonjuk...


Nagyon szivesen, mindkettönk nevében...

Kedves Editke-ektidE kisasszony !

Határtalan örömmel vettem jelentkezését, a dec. 14-i Majalis Show forró hangulatú fő attrakciójára. Köszönettel tartozom Önnek, hogy a bájos kis fejecskéjéből kiáradó csacskaságokkal megnevettetett. Megemlíteném továbbá, hogy az Ön kérése számomra
parancs, mely alatt azt értem, hogy - mivel én jól olvasok a sorok között - az Ön soraiból kiabál az az óhaj, hogy Ön nem cölöphöz kötve szeretne fellépni, hanem kedvenc bükkfa trónusán ülve. Vegye úgy, hogy kérését teljesítettem, annyi kiegészítéssel, hogy trónusa alá - a látvány fokozása érdekében - néhány molotov koktélt fogok elhelyezni. 

pixi sŐrgróf, az Ön gáláns hódolója


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 25)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Sztyopa Elftárs,
> Ön már megint elaludt a pártgyűlésen, különben tudná, hogy nem azt kell mondani, hogy "Világ Férfiletárjai Egyessűljetek!", hanem azt, hogy "Világ Férfiletárjai Közösűjjetek".
> Ez alkalommal megkérem Önt, - mivel az asztalosiparban jártassággal bír - hogy a máglya gyújtásához hozzon száraz forgácsot két zsákkal, mert a Pixi sörét valaki rálökte a fenyőgyújtósra és nedves lett.
> Kémei jelentése az igazságnak megfelel, Nemzetközi Kémelhárító Szolgálatunk jelezte, - titoxolgálati módszerekkel - hogy cudarság készül, de vádelmünket Gergényi tábornok úr szervezi, - akit ez alkalomra soron kívül táborszarnaggyá neveztünk ki - így baj nem lehet. A fehérszemélyek ellen a gumibot, a vasalt orrú csizma, a tonfa, a vipera is bevethető, könnygázra nem lesz szükség, mert bőgni fognak, mint a zálogos tehén. Gergényi táborszarnagy úr vízágyúkat is hozat, de megkértük, hogy ne a máglyák irányába vizeljen.



Tisztelt Efike! 
Úgy is, mint a női ápoltak által kezdeményezett buli második számú főszereplője!
Erre érdemes volt figyelmeztetni táborszarnagy urat, tekintettel arra, hogy magasrangú rendőröknek szokásává vált nem oda vizelni, ahova illik, hanem ahol eszükbe jut.
Őszintén reméljük, hogy táborszarnagy úr majd meg fogja tudni külömböztetni a női ápoltakat a férfiaktól, nem vizel le mindenkit válogatás nélkül.
Ami az eszközöket illeti, a vipera kimondotan áldásos hatást fog ránk kifejteni, tekintettel a méreganyagra, ami benne tartózkodik, belénk átömölve mintegy felfokozza fullánkjaink méreganyagát. A vasalt csizma ismeretlen számomra, csak a rámásat ismerem, de azt a babám viseli.
A tonfáról egyenlőre nincs fogalmam, de utánanézek. A bot esetében nem kimondottan örülünk, ha gumiból van, de szükség esetén megteszi.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 25)

csocsike írta:


> Valaki azonnal vegye el az Efitol a tollat meg a papirt


Mély megrendüléssel olvastam, hogy Ön arra sarkallja olvasóit, miszerint ki kell venni a tollat a hallhatatlanok közé belépett, nagy és galamblelkű költő kezéből egy szem lopott golyóstollát. 
Tudja e Ön azt, hogy a nagy költő eme versét 66 -1 nyelvre lefordították, mielőtt elolvasták volna. 
Ön súlyosan vétett a sajtószabadság ellen, ezért én Önt feljelentettem, ahol csak lehet és ott is ahol nem lehet.
A bíróságok - kellő megbánással átszőtt - helyreigazítását enyhítő körülményként értékelnék


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

Tisztelt Csöcsike, alias Béka,
cizellált lelkem megrendült, amikor megláttam az Ön felszólítását, hogy valaki vegye el tőlem a papírt és tollat. A papírt odaadom Önnek, mert a másik oldala használt, arra úgysem írnék és a Főnővér úgyis holnap osztja az új tekercs toalettpapírokat. A tollamat viszont nem adom, mert becsületes harcban vettem el Szürke Verébtől, amikor a kínzócölöphöz kötöttem és lekopasztottam a tolldíszét.
Az Ön felszólításán felháborodva véd,- és dacszövetséget kötöttem Pixi sörgróffal, aki a Nemzeti Park Igazgatóság Védegyletének Elnöke és azon munkálkodik, hogy a kihalófélben lévő fekete gólyákat, - melyek egyetlen tápláléka a béka - szaporítsa. 
Tájékoztatom, hogy az Ön által kifogásolt remekművemet lefordították szuahéli, bantu, szanszkrit, óhéber, óangol, latin, ógörög, sumér, és még 147 holt nyelvre.
Szégyellje magát, zöld mocsárcuppogó. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 25)

Tisztelt Efraim lovag.

Habar ilyen nevu madarat nem ismerek, azert foglalkozom az On ugyevel Mint nagy tanitomesterem X.Mohamed emlitette, madarat tollarol. Uram az on tolla golyos. Ilyen madar nincs, illetve azt Palinak hivjak. Tegye a tuzes vasallot a szivere , es eskudjon meg az elo Pixis foldi maradvanyaira, hogy az On neve nem Pali


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt Efraim lovag.
> 
> Habar ilyen nevu madarat nem ismerek, azert foglalkozom az On ugyevel Mint nagy tanitomesterem x Mohamed emlitette, madarat tollarol. Uram az on tolla golyos. Ilyen madar nincs, illetve azt Palinak hivjak. Tegye a tuzes vasallot a szivere , es eskudjon meg az elo Pixis foldi maradvanyaira, hogy az On neve nem Pali


Tisztelt Csöcsi, vagy másnéven Kutykurutty,
ön meglehetősen tudatlan indiánügyekben, mert már May Károly is megírta, hogy Szürke Veréb irokéz főnök, amikor mexökött a rezervárumból golyóstolltöltő,- és javító kisiparos lett, de mert nem bírta fizetni a műhelybért, a tollkészletét a fején hordta. Azokban az időkben mint adófelügyelő és végrehajtó tevékenykedtem a köz örömére és így történt Szürke Veréb tollfosztása.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 25)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Csöcsi, vagy másnéven Kutykurutty,
> ön meglehetősen tudatlan indiánügyekben, mert már May Károly is megírta, hogy Szürke Veréb irokéz főnök, amikor mexökött a rezervárumból golyóstolltöltő,- és javító kisiparos lett, de mert nem bírta fizetni a műhelybért, a tollkészletét a fején hordta. Azokban az időkben mint adófelügyelő és végrehajtó tevékenykedtem a köz örömére és így történt Szürke Veréb tollfosztása.


 


T . Efi.

En pontossan ismerem Vereb Ur tolfosztasat. Szegyelje magat. On lenyulta az egesz keszletet, es Vereb Ur beleszurkult. Azota minden fiokaja rozsaszin de az on nevenek emlitesere beszurkulnek. Sajnos , most nincs idom , ont szakszeruen felnegyelni, de delutan elejit veszem. Az on elejit. Es akkor ott vege is lesz.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

Tisztelt Csöcsi úr, aki Béka és zöld,
az köztudott, hogy Ön szereti a hölgyek társaságát. Nagyvonalúságom bizonyítva építek Önnek is egy máglyát és úgy felgyújtom, mint a pinty. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 25)

Tisztelt Uram. 

On maglya es holgy ugyekben is tajekozatlan, ezert meglep oszinte es onzetlen igyekezete . Vak tyuk is talal szeget alapon en Ont mint annak idejen Tifuszos Dugovics magammal rantom a gyehena tuzebe, es ott eleneklem onnek Hacsaturjan kartancat ,balalajkara es lemezbonto vasklapnira.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 25)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Sztyopa Elftárs,
> Ön már megint elaludt a pártgyűlésen, különben tudná, hogy nem azt kell mondani, hogy "Világ Férfiletárjai Egyessűljetek!", hanem azt, hogy "Világ Férfiletárjai Közösűjjetek".
> Ez alkalommal megkérem Önt, - mivel az asztalosiparban jártassággal bír - hogy a máglya gyújtásához hozzon száraz forgácsot két zsákkal, mert a Pixi sörét valaki rálökte a fenyőgyújtósra és nedves lett.
> Kémei jelentése az igazságnak megfelel, Nemzetközi Kémelhárító Szolgálatunk jelezte, - titoxolgálati módszerekkel - hogy cudarság készül, de vádelmünket Gergényi tábornok úr szervezi, - akit ez alkalomra soron kívül táborszarnaggyá neveztünk ki - így baj nem lehet. A fehérszemélyek ellen a gumibot, a vasalt orrú csizma, a tonfa, a vipera is bevethető, könnygázra nem lesz szükség, mert bőgni fognak, mint a zálogos tehén. Gergényi táborszarnagy úr vízágyúkat is hozat, de megkértük, hogy ne a máglyák irányába vizeljen.


 
Tisztelt Efike úr!
Látván az ön fantasztikus szakértelmét vészelháríttó feladatokban, ön számára azonnal kiutallok a Rigófütty fafeldolgozó üzemből azonnali felhasználásra 30 db bézból ütőtt, 10 db tonfát, és 200 db asztallábat.
Mivel ön égető szükségét érzi égető dolgoknak, fénypostafordultával azonnal küldök önnek 3 zsák gázolajjal átitatott szíjjácsot(forgácsot).
Azonban Gergényi úr táborszarnaggyá kinevezésével, és a bevetési csoport vezetésével nem értek eggyet.
Úgyanis szegényem a mútt hónapban félrenyet egy könygázgránátot, ennek okán bél problémái akadtak és veszélyes vóna a rohamosztag környezetében tárúni Gergényi úrat.
Maradok tisztelette: A paraszt


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt Uram.
> 
> On maglya es holgy ugyekben is tajekozatlan, ezert meglep oszinte es onzetlen igyekezete . Vak tyuk is talal szeget alapon en Ont mint annak idejen Tifuszos Dugovics magammal rantom a gyehena tuzebe, es ott eleneklem onnek Hacsaturjan kartancat ,balalajkara es lemezbonto vasklapnira.


Tisztelt Csöcsike úr,
a mélyen tisztelt publikum nevében megkérem Önt, hogy ne énekeljen inkább semmit, mert Önnek olyan hangja van, mint egy hörghurutos grizzlymedvének szoruláskor a fa tövén. A lemezbontó vasklapni nagyon jó lesz, mert azzal akarok az Ön ujjacskáira ütni, ha megpróbálja kibogozni a kenderzsinórt, mellyel a máglyarakás oszlopához kötözöm. Önkéntes jelentkezését szervezőbizottságunk köszönettel vette, mert zsíros testével minden bizonnyal emelni fogja az ünnep fényét. 
kmft


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Efike úr!
> Látván az ön fantasztikus szakértelmét vészelháríttó feladatokban, ön számára azonnal kiutallok a Rigófütty fafeldolgozó üzemből azonnali felhasználásra 30 db bézból ütőtt, 10 db tonfát, és 200 db asztallábat.
> Mivel ön égető szükségét érzi égető dolgoknak, fénypostafordultával azonnal küldök önnek 3 zsák gázolajjal átitatott szíjjácsot(forgácsot).
> Azonban Gergényi úr táborszarnaggyá kinevezésével, és a bevetési csoport vezetésével nem értek eggyet.
> ...


Tisztelt Sztyopa Testvér,
komoly fejtörést okoz szervezőbizottságunknak, hogy nagy értéket jelentő állampolgári felajánlását milyen érdemrenddel honoráljuk.
Ez ügyben tárgyalásokat kezdeményeztünk Vércse ... izé ... Kerecsen ... ööööö Sólyom államálnok úrral és ő felajánlotta, hogy javaslatainkat figyelembevéve a május elsejei állami ünnepen kitünteti Önt. De lehet, hogy már április negyedikén, ha lesz szabad hely. 
Gergényi táborszarnagy úr különös étkezési szokása nem okoz gondot, most amúgy is zabszem van a végbelében, s így nem fog illetlenkedni. 
kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 25)

Meltosagos Efraim Ur.

Ha nem lennenk a zart osztalyon, osszevonnam a szemoldokom, es lehet hogy egy hanyag mozdulattal a nyakaba ugranek a tizedikrol. Higyen nekem , az egy eleg szerencsetlen dolog volna, hiszen ossze vissza bekaznam a ruhajat. On utoljara maglyarakast a Hauer cukraszda kirakataban latott es ez meg nem jogositja fel ont, hogy szakaertonek valja magat. Magat en megdobalom rohadt afonyaval es egy kilos hetfoi kenyerrel ha nem hagy fel a gyujtogatassal. Itt minden tiz es tuzveszelyes.


----------



## andika (2006 November 25)

Na de jó!
Már hiányoztatok..könnyesre röhögtem magam..Sztyopám..isteni vagy!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

andika írta:


> Na de jó!
> Már hiányoztatok..könnyesre röhögtem magam..Sztyopám..isteni vagy!!!


Kedves Andika,
kérem Önt, hogy akkor röhögjön könnyesen, ha már kegyed alatt is ég a máglya, melyet Sztyopa Tesvír által küldött gázolajjal dúsított (HIGH TECH) forgáccsal gyújtok meg.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 25)

csocsike írta:


> Meltosagos Efraim Ur.
> 
> Ha nem lennenk a zart osztalyon, osszevonnam a szemoldokom, es lehet hogy egy hanyag mozdulattal a nyakaba ugranek a tizedikrol. Higyen nekem , az egy eleg szerencsetlen dolog volna, hiszen ossze vissza bekaznam a ruhajat. On utoljara maglyarakast a Hauer cukraszda kirakataban latott es ez meg nem jogositja fel ont, hogy szakaertonek valja magat. Magat en megdobalom rohadt afonyaval es egy kilos hetfoi kenyerrel ha nem hagy fel a gyujtogatassal. Itt minden tiz es tuzveszelyes.


Tisztelt Béka Úr,
műugró
Kérem Önt, hogy ne tegyen felelőtlen kijelentéseket, melyeknek nem lehet valóságalapja. Szabadjon szives figyelmét felhívni arra, hogy a Zártosztály szabványos belmagasságu 2,45 méter, az ablakokat sűrű rács zárja és az Ön száját is hamarosan, ha hülyeségeket beszél. 
Ha nem marad nyugodtan, akkor kinevezem Önt a Vasálarcosnak, oly módon, hogy e fejire húzom a bilit, melyet előtte nem ürítek ki.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 25)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Béka Úr,
> műugró
> Kérem Önt, hogy ne tegyen felelőtlen kijelentéseket, melyeknek nem lehet valóságalapja. Szabadjon szives figyelmét felhívni arra, hogy a Zártosztály szabványos belmagasságu 2,45 méter, az ablakokat sűrű rács zárja és az Ön száját is hamarosan, ha hülyeségeket beszél.
> Ha nem marad nyugodtan, akkor kinevezem Önt a Vasálarcosnak, oly módon, hogy e fejire húzom a bilit, melyet előtte nem ürítek ki.


 


Tisztelt tevehajcsar Ur. 

Nem a sivatagban vagyunk, ugy hogy moderalja magat Az en kijelenteseim pont olyan felelosegteljessek mint az one amikor vizitkor azt hazudja a fonovernek hogy szerelmes a lavorjaba. Szoval hatrabb az agarakkal ez nem a kutyatenyesztok eves balja. Tudhatna hogy a vasracsok nekem nem okoznak nehezseget ezt mar kedvenc beszelgeto partnerem Mond te Kristo is megallapitotta. kesobb nem mondott semmit, mert megmutattam az on fenykepet es ettol szamuzte magat. Magat is szamuni kene.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 25)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Elvtársak!
> Kérem azonnali pártgyűllés összehívását rendkívülli űllésre.
> Az igentisztelt Bényuszevi párt elvtársnői valami cudar bűntettre készülnek!
> Külsőbelső kémeim jelentése szerint, A "Nagy Tűzrakás" fedőnevű akciónk megfékezésére szervezkednek!
> ...


 
Kedves alelvtars, parasztok legfobb parsztya!

Kis kiralysagomban tuzveszkent jott a hir, mely szerint On a ferfiak koreben lazadasokat szervez. A kerekasztal gyulesen a holgytarsaim keresere Maganak a kedves lebcses szajara cipzart varratunk az EFI Efraim bekaszomorito urasaggal. Aztan azt le is lakatolom es a Vipera Perszona oriaskigyot megszegyenito lassusaggal a kulcsot nemes vegbeleimben emesztgetem. Tovabba a Sakktablamrol Magat leseperem es a magam ill. holgytarsaim szolgalataba allittatom, Es eloleptetem legkitunobb Barkacsolo Cehmesteremnek. Ezennel felhivatik a 'karo' elkeszitesere, amit a az 1-es szemelyi szammal rendelkezo szemelyeken fogunk alkalmazni.


----------



## andika (2006 November 25)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Andika,
> kérem Önt, hogy akkor röhögjön könnyesen, ha már kegyed alatt is ég a máglya, melyet Sztyopa Tesvír által küldött gázolajjal dúsított (HIGH TECH) forgáccsal gyújtok meg.



Nagy Tiszteletű Efendi--alias piromanus!

Könnyeimmel fogom máglyám tüzét eloltani az esetben ha Ön egyáltalán elér addig a pontig,hogy alám gyujthasson!!
Boszika


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 25)

Pixi írta:


> Nagyon szivesen, mindkettönk nevében...
> 
> Kedves Editke-ektidE kisasszony !
> 
> ...


 
Kedves Pixi sORozoGROF legkivalobb Muzsam!

Magacska megint felreertelmezte az Ugy fontossagat ill. sulyossagat. Ami persze ertheto is, mert sor folyik az On ereiben. Melynek kovetkezteben keresztbe allo szemekkel a sorok kozott olvasni nem tud. Tudomasara koll hoznom, hogy fejen talalta az Efit s valoban bukkfa tron hivatalos tulajdonosa vagyok. Szemelyem meggyujtogatasi szandekanak, csakis az On 'masirozas a tuzben' formacios tanca utan teszek eleget. Azonkivul Magat En bearultam a Molotov nevu Piro-manus szemelynel, miszerint Ontorvenyuleg probalt meg mindenfele koktelokat kotyvasztani. Kulon keresere a 'preselo masina' femlapjait megtoldottam extra kg-al kifejezetten kedves-Kegye szamara.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 25)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves alelvtars, parasztok legfobb parsztya!
> 
> Kis kiralysagomban tuzveszkent jott a hir, mely szerint On a ferfiak koreben lazadasokat szervez. A kerekasztal gyulesen a holgytarsaim keresere Maganak a kedves lebcses szajara cipzart varratunk az EFI Efraim bekaszomorito urasaggal. Aztan azt le is lakatolom es a Vipera Perszona oriaskigyot megszegyenito lassusaggal a kulcsot nemes vegbeleimben emesztgetem. Tovabba a Sakktablamrol Magat leseperem es a magam ill. holgytarsaim szolgalataba allittatom, Es eloleptetem legkitunobb Barkacsolo Cehmesteremnek. Ezennel felhivatik a 'karo' elkeszitesere, amit a az 1-es szemelyi szammal rendelkezo szemelyeken fogunk alkalmazni.


 
Tisztelt Királylány, asszony!
A hír nem vélettlen tűzvész. Ugyanis az ön birodalma nem éppen megfelellő államformát használ.
Ezért a Parasztügyi minisztérium kénytelen volt fölállíttani egy inkvizícciós alegységet, mely megkezte politikaji reformját az ön birodalmában. Jelszavunk: Jobb ma tíz lángolló jobbágy, mint mint kettő.
Kérem az ön államlétesítménye elavult, hasznavehetetlen, és fejetlen.
Éjjen a Jobbágyfelszabadíttás! 
A szexualitást haggyuk a hanyatló nyugat ópiumának!


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 25)

FiFike írta:


> KIRALYI TRONUSON csucsulo szepseges leanyzo ! A Foboszi hallgatolagos beleegyezesevel az *EB hivatalos segedjenek tisztsegviselesere kinevezeset elfogadtuk . A pres-elo Man-O-gramm masina December 1.tol probauzemel . Hataskorehez tartozik Edit kisasszonynak a nyomolapok sulyanak napi novelese . Onkentes jelentkezoink kozott sorszamat osztottunk ki . #1 Pixi , #2 Efike , #3 Pitti stb. Ok resztvesznek Dec. 14.en a Szatirikus Man-izmus napjan megrendezesre kerulo "Sokat akart a szarka " versenyen . Magikus dezodorok hasznata tilos ! *


 
Igen Tisztelt FIFIke es RINKA csodaszep asszonysagok!

Nagy oromomre szolgalt a nemes terveim egyontetu tamogatasa. Nemes holgyeim, darazsdereku szeplelku nagysagossaguk kivalo eszjarassal vannak megaldva. Ezuton En a 'teketoriazas nelkuli hablatyolas' kiralykisasszonya az Onok neveit aranybetukkel,szuziesen tiszta kivallosagukat az Evszazad Kronikajaba bejegyeztetem es a jovo szamara minden himnemu lenyekkel himnuszkent elenekeltetem. Csak szepet es jot mond, ezzel boditva minden Urat es Grofot.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 25)

Edit-tidE írta:


> ...Kulonos kivancsisaggal toltott el a 'preselo masina' felellitasa, amit koztudottan kizarolag izgaga ferfiakon hasznalhatnak...


igentisztelt Editke-ektidE kisasszony !

Ön engem hallatlanul lekötelezett, avval, hogy a Múzsályává léptetett elő. Az Ön közelében lenni még Múzsaként is élvezet. Kiszáradt szivacsként iszom csicsergő szavait és a sörömet.
Néhány pontatlanságra azért hagy hívjam fel, számomra oly becses figyelmét.
Szomorúan tudatom Önnel és az összes művészetek iránt elkötelezett női ápolttal, hogy minden erőfeszítésem ellenére, ének&zene tudásomat igazságtalanul és méltánytalanul alulértékelve, az ország összes énektagozatos iskolájából kitiltottak, így a máglyára vonuló asszonykórus zenei aláfestését nem tudom kellőképpen garantálni.
Azon viszont meglepődtem, hogy Ön egy kedves naív gyermek kiváncsiságával szemléli a 'preselo masinat', mely megerősíti bennem azt a gyanút, hogy Ön fiatalon, kellő otthoni szexuális felvilágosítás nélkül került idegen nyelvi környezetbe. Így fordulhatott elő, hogy hiányos nyelvtudásának köszönhetően, Ön a szótárban összekeverte a szüreti szőlőprésnek a lágy szőlőszemekre gyakorolt hatását a gyermeknemzéshez elengedhetetlen anyag kinyerésének a fogalmával. Ezúton tudatom Önnel, hogy utóbbihoz, a tudomány mai állása szerint vannak sokkal humánusabb és környezetbarátabb eljárások. 

Amennyiben sikerült felkeltenem bájos érdeklődését, további kérdéseit illetően forduljon hozzám bizalommal.

pixi sŐrgróf


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 25)

Kedves Pixi sORozoGROF alias Muzsa!

Nagy megdobbenessel vettem tudomasul az enek es tanc attrakciojanak teves eliteleset. Kiralylanyi hatalmamnal fogva a ZIZI-Labor kozkedvelt dalos egyuttesebe Magat felirattam.Batoritaskent egy hordo sort utaltattam ki,melynek adojat kiralyi kincstaramba keretik beutalni. Muzsa letere akarmilyen vakartyul is dalol, En teljes egeszeben elfogadom es kello mennyisegu beontessel meg is hallgatom. Megnyugtatom a tanccal sem lesz problema, ugyanis a melegito tuz jotekony hatasatol az On labai akkor is ropni fogjak az asszonyok altal diktalt ritmust,ha neagyisten fabol lenne. Mivel ON egy langelme, vilagosan ralatott a 'preselo masina' es szexualitas kozotti parhuzam nagy problemajara. Tenyleg nem vagyok kellokeppen felvilagosult e teren, ezert is adtuk a legmegfelelobb szemelynek ugyismint 'Pixi a bator' eme talalmany mukodesenek gyakorlatias bemutatasat.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 25)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Királylány, asszony!
> A hír nem vélettlen tűzvész. Ugyanis az ön birodalma nem éppen megfelellő államformát használ.
> Ezért a Parasztügyi minisztérium kénytelen volt fölállíttani egy inkvizícciós alegységet, mely megkezte politikaji reformját az ön birodalmában. Jelszavunk: Jobb ma tíz lángolló jobbágy, mint mint kettő.
> Kérem az ön államlétesítménye elavult, hasznavehetetlen, és fejetlen.
> ...


 
Kedves Sztyopa (i)Gazsagos fo-fo parasztunk!

Surgosseggel fel kell szolitanom, hogy rakoncatlankodasaval igen befutott kiralylanyi sejhajom ala. Az ki van csukva es be van nyitva, hogy az altalam felallitott es az 'angyal korus' jovahagyasaval letrehozott inkvizicios alegyseghez folyamodott valotlan panaszaival. Kiralysagom a Maga laban megingathatatlan alapokon all. Legjobb baratomhoz Matyas Kiralyhoz kenytelen voltam az On megregulazasara express kerelmet benyujtani. A hatarozat a kovetkezok. Ludas Matyi-ne lovagot teljes fegyverzetben magara kuldtem es "3 a Magyar Igazsag" jelszavaval minden csintalansagat fisszavizetjuk. Az eves soradagjat teljes mennyisegben visszavonjuk tovabba a 'karo' sajat kezu felallitasara kotelezzuk. A jobb a'gyakkal meg nem tudom mit tervez, de ezt a merhetetlen sok sorbevitellel megzavart kepzeletenek a sulemenyenek tudom be. Tovabba is fenntartok az On ertekes paraszti szolgalataira.:grin:


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Királylány, asszony!
> A hír nem vélettlen tűzvész. Ugyanis az ön birodalma nem éppen megfelellő államformát használ.
> Ezért a Parasztügyi minisztérium kénytelen volt fölállíttani egy inkvizícciós alegységet, mely megkezte politikaji reformját az ön birodalmában. Jelszavunk: Jobb ma tíz lángolló jobbágy, mint mint kettő.
> Kérem az ön államlétesítménye elavult, hasznavehetetlen, és fejetlen.
> ...


Tisztelt Sztyopa Tesvír
Parasztügyi Minisztérium
Faellátási Főfelügyelet
Forgács Osztály

Csöcsi életére esküszöm, hogy az Ön nemes harcát a jobbágyfelszabadítás ügyében támogatni fogom. Sőt a balágyfelszabadítást is. 
Politikai államtitkáromnak szerda éjfélig kell javaslatot előterjesztenie Edit-tidE főhercegasszony államalakulatának megváltoztatására. A Nemzetbiztonsági Hivatalom titoxolgálati módszerekkel plutóniummal mérgezett szúkat exportált a trónszékébe, melyek rövid időn belül szétrágják azt alatta és a trónbitorlás esete nem forog fenn többé. Sőt lennt se. 
kmft.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

Pixi írta:


> igentisztelt Editke-ektidE kisasszony !
> 
> Ön engem hallatlanul lekötelezett, avval, hogy a Múzsályává léptetett elő. Az Ön közelében lenni még Múzsaként is élvezet. Kiszáradt szivacsként iszom csicsergő szavait és a sörömet.
> .....


Tisztelt Sörgróf Úr,
érzékeny lelkem megremegett azon a kecsen és bájon, mi több elmebájon, mellyel gyönyörű sorait megfogalmazta Edit-tidE főhercegasszony részére.
Ez az elvetemült trónbitorló most már tudhatja végre, hogy mily nemes lelkű lovagokkal mert szembeszállni ő és az őt tévedésből támogató asszonyok serege. 
Nemes veretű sorait azonnali hatállyal felajánlottam irtodalmi Nobel díjra.
kmft.


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 26)

Pixi írta:


> T. Publikum !
> 
> Örömmel értesítek minden kedves érdeklődőt, hogy egy hűvös,ködös decemberi napon, délután 14 órakor, majálissal és karácsonyi vásárral egybekötött, hagyományőrző, máglyás égetést tartunk a Népstadion melletti autóparkolóban. Asztalfoglalás és a ruhatár kötelező. Jegyek korlátozott számban még leköthetők nálam.
> Kérem a zárt osztály kedves női ápoltjait, ápolónőit, egyéb 2-es személyi számmal rendelkező beosztottait - különös tekintettel a már gyakorló anyósokat, de az anyós beosztásra jelölt hölgyeket is -, hogy ne várjanak meghívót és időben jelentkezzenek, mivel a BTKO - a továbbiakban Budapesti Tüzép Kereskedelmi Osztálya - felé nekem is időben le kell adnom a várható gyujtós,
> ...


 
Pixi Gróf Máglyarakás Felelősnek!

Megkaptam az Ön becses meghívóját, bár le is tagadhatnám, mert olyan skót volt, hogy írásos meghívó helyett, Ön füstjeleket küldött nekem és még azt is portósan tette. A hagyományőrző égetésen feltétlenül meg fogok jelenni ha minden kérésemnek eleget tesz. Kérem nekem nem mindegy, hogy milyen máglyát állít, nekem máglyailag is igényeim vannak. Nem lehet a rakás ágas- bogas, nem lehet szúrós és odvas. Az alkalomhoz megfelelő ünnepi ruházatot is kérek, amit természetesen Önnek kell állnia, nem beszélve a hozzá illő brilliáns ékszerekről. Ezeket persze mind egyeztetnie kell előtte személyi titkárnőmmel Polka Apolkával.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

Tisztelt Csillag,
Hivatalunkhoz benyujtott kérelme meghallgatást nyert és ezért közbeszerzési pályázatot irtam ki, melyet Sztyopa nagymester nyert el. Az Ön máglyája gyalult és politúrozott mahagóniból fog készülni, a máglya összeállításánál nem használunk fel szöget, nehogy megszúrja magát és vérmérgezést kapjon. 
Becses személye részére santalfából készült grádics lesz építve a máglyához, melyet a legdrágább kéziszövésű perzsaszőnyeggel terítünk le. 
Téjékoztatom továbbá, hogy Hivatalunk nem emel kifogást a máglyára fellépő ruha illetve a tűzálló brilliánsok viselése ellen, de kérjük, hogy parfümként kizárólag ólommentes benzint használjon.
Ruházatával és éxereivel kapcsolatos számláit sziveskedjen Hivatalunkhoz továbbítani, melyeket az égetési procedúra után biztosítójához továbbítani fogunk.
kmft.
Efraim Efraimovics Efraimov
pirotechnikus 
logisztikai igazgató


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 26)

Szepen osszejott az a'lombriga'd ! Parasztok , Urak mostoha testverisege !  Itt valami szabotazs , orvtamadas keszul a maglyarakas korul . Valami buzlik ... ki latta a gazalarcom ? Apropo fiuk ! Ka'r nagy KA'R a lanyokert (!) a gozert , specialis fureszporert ,kigyoert , bekaert . Figyelmeztetem onoket , hogy okosabb lenne ha az ellenallasra osszpontositanak . PixiSorgroftol ingyen lecket vehetnek es megtanitja Onoket a alvazapolas kulonbozo fortelyara . ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

FiFike írta:


> Szepen osszejott az a'lombriga'd ! Parasztok , Urak mostoha testverisege !  Itt valami szabotazs , orvtamadas keszul a maglyarakas korul . Valami buzlik ... ki latta a gazalarcom ? Apropo fiuk ! Ka'r nagy KA'R a lanyokert (!) a gozert , specialis fureszporert ,kigyoert , bekaert . Figyelmeztetem onoket , hogy okosabb lenne ha az ellenallasra osszpontositanak . PixiSorgroftol ingyen lecket vehetnek es megtanitja Onoket a alvazapolas kulonbozo fortelyara . ;-)


Tisztelt FiFike,
Ön hiába is protestál, kénytelenek voltunk fellépni a csőcselék ellen. 
Rend a lelke mindennek, ezt már Gergényi táborszernagy úr is megmondta.
A nők pedig csőcselék, mert fenn a csöcse, lenn a lék. 
kmft.


----------



## alya (2006 November 26)

Rinka írta:


> Tehát összefoglalva: először megmutatjuk a véres szikét,
> kap egy jó hideg jeges zuhanyt
> közvetlen utána egy tűzforró beöntést
> végül beutaljuk Matuska Szilveszter mellé egy kis pszichikai kezelésre(esetleg Biatorbágyon kicsit a vasúti sínre is fektetjük, az átélés miatt)
> ...


 
!

Örömmel látom/juk, hideg ridegségünk mint bölcs erény, csillogvillog s elvakítja az elllenfelet és így kihangsújozza ELÉGHETETLENSÉGÜNKET. Külömben is észrevehető, hogy minden OK, hisz a fiúk MÁR JÓL BEGYULLADTAK (ez abbol is látható, hogy szaladnak fűhöz-FÁHOZ), hagyjuk őket nyugodtan "JÁTSZANI", MIRE ÉSZBEKAPNAK, HOGY MIZUS, szép lassan el is égnek a tulajdon mágjájukon. Össetartás & győzelem!
Bossssssssssszika
:4:


----------



## andika (2006 November 26)

éNMEG CSAK TŰZRE VALÓNAK VAGYOK JÓ???
miNDIG KIMARADOK A FELSOROLÁSBÓL!!!
EZÉRT SZABOTÁLOM AZ ÉGETÉST ÉS TÜNTETÉST SZERVEZEK MELEGKOYNHÁVAL ÉS MOBIL WC-KEL..A TERVEZETT HELYSZINTŐL PONT 7 KILOMÉTERRE!!!


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 26)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt FiFike,
> Ön hiába is protestál, kénytelenek voltunk fellépni a csőcselék ellen.
> Rend a lelke mindennek, ezt már Gergényi táborszernagy úr is megmondta.
> A nők pedig csőcselék, mert fenn a csöcse, lenn a lék.
> kmft.


No csak Efikem .....sok sikert kivanok ! Orommel fogom bemutatni a "fellepoknek " az alsomadar fogas nevu specialitasomat . Gyertek lanyok a fenykepezogeppel .....videoval . Garantaltan tobb szajhos pancser a tuzhalalt fogja valasztani ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 26)

Andikam edes ! Jobb ha hideg konyharol gondoskodsz , hogy a tuzrol pattant menyecskek gyorsan lehuljenek . ;-) A mozgo-klotyi sem lesz kihasznalva , hisz a fiuk a felelemtol a leanyok pedig onvedelembol a maglyat fogjak felszentelni . 
Hiaba menekulsz ....hiaba futsz ....a sorsod elol .....


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

FiFike írta:


> Andikam edes ! Jobb ha hideg konyharol gondoskodsz , hogy a tuzrol pattant menyecskek gyorsan lehuljenek . ;-) A mozgo-klotyi sem lesz kihasznalva , hisz a fiuk a felelemtol a leanyok pedig onvedelembol a maglyat fogjak felszentelni .
> Hiaba menekulsz ....hiaba futsz ....a sorsod elol .....


Kedves FiFike,
kérem Önt, hogy eme sorsdöntő pillanatokban viselkedjék végre komolyan, ne sorstársnőjét hergelje, hanem térjen be az Isten házába és gyónja meg nekem a bűneit.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 26)

andika írta:


> éNMEG CSAK TŰZRE VALÓNAK VAGYOK JÓ??? miNDIG KIMARADOK A FELSOROLÁSBÓL!!!...


Kedves Andika kisasszony !

Megértem jogos felháborodását, azon, hogy Önt ezidáig kihagytam a szinpadra, azaz máglyára lépők névsorából, de értesüléseim szerint az Ön kis torkocskája enyhén begyúlladt a Szlovák Sörözőben legurított hideg söröktől és így az égetéssel együttjáró füst Önt köhécselésre késztetné, amely zavarná az asszonykórus produkciójának élvezhetőségét.
Ne aggódjon, kérését nyilvántartásba vettem és pirotechnikai szakértőnkhöz, Efi Efraimov Úrhoz továbbítom, aki örömmel ad Önnek új időpontot.

Megértését köszönöm és kérem, hogy felépülése esetén azonnal értesítsen.


----------



## andika (2006 November 26)

FiFike írta:


> Andikam edes ! Jobb ha hideg konyharol gondoskodsz , hogy a tuzrol pattant menyecskek gyorsan lehuljenek . ;-) A mozgo-klotyi sem lesz kihasznalva , hisz a fiuk a felelemtol a leanyok pedig onvedelembol a maglyat fogjak felszentelni .
> Hiaba menekulsz ....hiaba futsz ....a sorsod elol .....



Drága Fifike boszi!!
Reméyneim szerint az égetési aktusig hála a tüntetésnek nem fogunk eljutni és letörjük a zsarnok égetők hatalmát..viszont helyette isteni buli fog kerekedni,ahol a koynha és az illemhelyek hasznát vehetjük!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 26)

Csillag írta:


> ... Kérem nekem nem mindegy, hogy milyen máglyát állít, nekem máglyailag is igényeim vannak. Nem lehet a rakás ágas- bogas, nem lehet szúrós és odvas...


Kedves Csillag Kisasszony !

Kérésének eleget teszek és biztosíthatom, hogy Önt kimondottan puhafából készült, extra simára csiszolt cölöphöz fogjuk rögzíteni.
Faipari szakértőnk - Sztyopa mérnök úr - javaslatára a cölöp parafából fog készülni, melyet petróleummal átitatott habszivacs béléssel fogunk ellátni, hogy az Ön igényeit maradéktalanul kielégíthessük.


----------



## oma (2006 November 26)

Most eszlelek, hogy itt is tuzrol folyik a beszely. Na majd holnap tanulmanyozom a felteteleket s ha a ma utan meg lesz kurazsim, jelentkezem. Addig is tovabbi jo szervezkedest kivanok. A fenseges magas-szekben tronolo kiralylannyal azert ovatosak legyetek. Sose lehet tudni...


----------



## oma (2006 November 26)

Ja,asszem kapis valamit. Nekunk a tuz vagy egetes ellen kell tuntetni... Akkor jovok en is.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 26)

andika írta:


> ...Reméyneim szerint az ... aktusig...nem fogunk eljutni...


Kedves grófkisasszony, kiragadtam a tömör lényeget FiFikéhez írt kis leveléből. Nem értek egyet Önnel...


----------



## andika (2006 November 26)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves grófkisasszony, kiragadtam a tömör lényeget FiFikéhez írt kis leveléből. Nem értek egyet Önnel...




Nos,Sörgrófóm, ezt körübelül igy is képezeltem el mint ahogy Pirómanus Efendi sem fogja karbatett kézzel nézni a szerveztt tüntetés előkészületetit..Önök tűzet akarnak fogni,látni...lelekük rajta..mi azonban ellenállunk!!!
Előre boszik!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

andika írta:


> Nos,Sörgrófóm, ezt körübelül igy is képezeltem el mint ahogy Pirómanus Efendi sem fogja karbatett kézzel nézni a szerveztt tüntetés előkészületetit..Önök tűzet akarnak fogni,látni...lelekük rajta..mi azonban ellenállunk!!!
> Előre boszik!!!


Kedves Andika,
mindeddig meg voltam győződve róla, hogy kegyed úgy került ebbe az égetési ügybe, mint Pilatus a credóba. Eme nézetemnek hangot is adtam. Most azonban mély megdöbbenésemre kegyed bevallja, hogy az ellenállást szervezi. 
Mindezek után megtört lélekkel, a kegyedbe invesztált összes bizodalmam elvesztve kijelentem, hogy nem lesz lelkiismeretfurdalásom amikor ZIPPO öngyújtóval meggyújtom a máglyája alá helyezett High Tech of Hungary, Innováció Díjas gázolajas faforgácsot. 
Kegyed egy égetnivaló boszorkány és kegyed mellé fogom kötözni a cirokseprőjét és a fekete macskáját is, a baglyáról nem is beszélve.


----------



## andika (2006 November 26)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Andika,
> mindeddig meg voltam győződve róla, hogy kegyed úgy került ebbe az égetési ügybe, mint Pilatus a credóba. Eme nézetemnek hangot is adtam. Most azonban mély megdöbbenésemre kegyed bevallja, hogy az ellenállást szervezi.
> Mindezek után megtört lélekkel, a kegyedbe invesztált összes bizodalmam elvesztve kijelentem, hogy nem lesz lelkiismeretfurdalásom amikor ZIPPO öngyújtóval meggyújtom a máglyája alá helyezett High Tech of Hungary, Innováció Díjas gázolajas faforgácsot.
> Kegyed egy égetnivaló boszorkány és kegyed mellé fogom kötözni a cirokseprőjét és a fekete macskáját is, a baglyáról nem is beszélve.



Mint elsőszámú égetni való, kötelességemnek éreztem a többi boszorkáyn felrázását, kik ugy vettem észre beletörödtek sorsukba...A ZIPPO bár jó márkájú öngyujtó...megvan az ellenszere..benzin kell hozzá,és mint iylet jelenleg a környéken beszerezni lehetetlenség( a boszik jóvoltából) az égetés megentcsak bojkottálva van..
Söprümmel balra el!!!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 26)

Üdvözlöm a majális egész szervezőbizottságát. Sajnos bizonyos értetlen emberek(a családom) erre a hét végére megfosztottak legkedvesebb tennivalómtól, a Nagy élvezet című akció tervezésétől, bizonyos családi elfoglaltságokra hívatkozva. De jól kitolok ám velük, mert az egész összejövetel alatt a még tökéletesebb kivitelezésen fogok agyalni. 
Most csak olvasgatásra jutott némi kis időm, de máris befutott a nagy fehér főnök, és bevonszol a fürdőszobába, no nem a hideg víz alá, csupán készülődni.


----------



## andika (2006 November 26)

Rinka írta:


> Üdvözlöm a majális egész szervezőbizottságát. Sajnos bizonyos értetlen emberek(a családom) erre a hét végére megfosztottak legkedvesebb tennivalómtól, a Nagy élvezet című akció tervezésétől, bizonyos családi elfoglaltságokra hívatkozva. De jól kitolok ám velük, mert az egész összejövetel alatt a még tökéletesebb kivitelezésen fogok agyalni.
> Most csak olvasgatásra jutott némi kis időm, de máris befutott a nagy fehér főnök, és bevonszol a fürdőszobába, no nem a hideg víz alá, csupán készülődni.




Ne hagyd magad Rinka!!
Várunk!!!:4:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 26)

Rinka írta:


> Üdvözlöm a majális egész szervezőbizottságát. Sajnos bizonyos értetlen emberek(a családom) erre a hét végére megfosztottak legkedvesebb tennivalómtól, a Nagy élvezet című akció tervezésétől, bizonyos családi elfoglaltságokra hívatkozva. De jól kitolok ám velük, mert az egész összejövetel alatt a még tökéletesebb kivitelezésen fogok agyalni.
> Most csak olvasgatásra jutott némi kis időm, de máris befutott a nagy fehér főnök, és bevonszol a fürdőszobába, no nem a hideg víz alá, csupán készülődni.


 
Tisztelt Rinka boszorkány asszony!
Önt elfelejtettük kiértesítteni a programváltozásról!
Ezért elnézését kérem. 
Tehát a szervezett program a Nagy élvezet nevű akció, módosul Nagy Égésre.
Mégegyszer bocsánat nem elküldött levélér.
UI. Ne felejcsen el hozni magával 2 öveg spirituszt.
Az ön mindég igasságos főparaszttya


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 26)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Sztyopa Tesvír
> Parasztügyi Minisztérium
> Faellátási Főfelügyelet
> Forgács Osztály
> ...


 
Tiszteletre méltó Főgyújtómester úr!
A rendelések időben megérkeztek, lesz minden politúros mahagóni rönköktű kezdve a gázolajjos forgácsig. Kérvényezni fogom továbbá a tűzijátékkal egybekötött megégetést. Ha má egyszőr buli akkor legyen látványos is.
Andika asszony is benyújtotta kérvényét megégetésre kérem vizsgálják meg esetét. 
Maradok tisztelettel a Főparaszt címzetes visellője.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 26)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Sörgróf Úr,
> érzékeny lelkem megremegett azon a kecsen és bájon, mi több elmebájon, mellyel gyönyörű sorait megfogalmazta Edit-tidE főhercegasszony részére.
> Ez az elvetemült trónbitorló most már tudhatja végre, hogy mily nemes lelkű lovagokkal mert szembeszállni ő és az őt tévedésből támogató asszonyok serege.
> Nemes veretű sorait azonnali hatállyal felajánlottam irtodalmi Nobel díjra.
> kmft.


 
Tisztelt Efike cimertelen lovag!

Ide latom, hogy a Muzsam,Kicsi kiralysagom es Noi Udvartartasom vegett maga megzodult az irigysegtol.Ezert Maganak a zod sarkany cimert odarendelem. Mivel nekem aranyszivem van, Ont En kinevezem a maglyarakas hu lovagjava is. Utasitom, holgyeim keresere a colopoket olyan simara csiszolni, hogy tukor-rokut sima legyen.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 26)

oma írta:


> Most eszlelek, hogy itt is tuzrol folyik a beszely. Na majd holnap tanulmanyozom a felteteleket s ha a ma utan meg lesz kurazsim, jelentkezem. Addig is tovabbi jo szervezkedest kivanok. A fenseges magas-szekben tronolo kiralylannyal azert ovatosak legyetek. Sose lehet tudni...


 
Kedves Oma ugyismint Etikett Ellenorzo Fotitkarnem

Magacska teljesen atlatta a tuz lenyeget.
Tuzesksedo lazadoink figyelmet fel koll hiini, hogy ovatosabbak legyenek az ovatosnal, mert En nem csak szekben de Wc is tronolok, nagymamam a Vasorru Baba nagyapam a 7 Feju Sarkany,ereimben Godzilla vere folyik, ezert rajtam tuz nem fog.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Tisztelt Efike cimertelen lovag!
> 
> Ide latom, hogy a Muzsam,Kicsi kiralysagom es Noi Udvartartasom vegett maga megzodult az irigysegtol.Ezert Maganak a zod sarkany cimert odarendelem. Mivel nekem aranyszivem van, Ont En kinevezem a maglyarakas hu lovagjava is. Utasitom, holgyeim keresere a colopoket olyan simara csiszolni, hogy tukor-rokut sima legyen.


Tisztelt Edit-tidE főhercegnő és trónbitorló,
sámliján.

Az Ön kétségbeesett igyekezete, hogy kétes értékű lovagi címmel akar megvesztegetni teljesen hiábavaló, mert Ön alatt már inog a sámli.
A máglya cölöpjei tükör-röküt simák-kámis lesznek, akár kéri Ön, akár nem, mert cégünk megbízható és szolid. 
1636 május 27,-én cégünk szervezte a lipcsei boszorkányégetést is, sem fa sem boszorkány nem maradt. 
Csatolás megtekintése 42002Csatolás megtekintése 42003​Kérem, sziveskedjen megtekinteni a szolgáltatásunkról készült referenciafotókat.​


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 26)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Edit-tidE főhercegnő és trónbitorló,
> sámliján.
> 
> Az Ön kétségbeesett igyekezete, hogy kétes értékű lovagi címmel akar megvesztegetni teljesen hiábavaló, mert Ön alatt már inog a sámli.
> ...


 
Tisztelt Efike sarkany lovag!

Megtekintest nyert cegenek kontarmunkaja. Ezennel felszolitom, hogy ne bujkaljon el felelossegei alol es a Majalis-showra 3 ilyen Tabortuzet keretik kesziteni. Kizarolag exlusive a Piro Manus gyulekezet reszere. A nezo kozonseget holgyeimbol osszeallitom, Mi enekelunk, Onok pedig tancolnak a tuzon. UgyetLenke munkajaert kis krajcarokkal fogok fizetni.


----------



## szlemese (2006 November 26)

Pixi írta:


> T. Publikum !
> 
> Örömmel értesítek minden kedves érdeklődőt, hogy egy hűvös,ködös decemberi napon, délután 14 órakor, majálissal és karácsonyi vásárral egybekötött, hagyományőrző, máglyás égetést tartunk a Népstadion melletti autóparkolóban. Asztalfoglalás és a ruhatár kötelező. Jegyek korlátozott számban még leköthetők nálam.
> Kérem a zárt osztály kedves női ápoltjait, ápolónőit, egyéb 2-es személyi számmal rendelkező beosztottait - különös tekintettel a már gyakorló anyósokat, de az anyós beosztásra jelölt hölgyeket is -, hogy ne várjanak meghívót és időben jelentkezzenek, mivel a BTKO - a továbbiakban Budapesti Tüzép Kereskedelmi Osztálya - felé nekem is időben le kell adnom a várható gyujtós,
> ...


Tisztel Pxis Sőrgrófúr! Most vettem észre fontos és halaszthatatlan udvarhölgyi munkáim közt, hogy ismételten meghívást kaptam egy konszolodált, népi eseményre. Sajnálattal vissza kell utasítsam egyenlőre kied becses, megtisztelő meghívását. Indoklásul előadom azon mentségemet, hogy miért is kénytelenek társságomat mellőzni. Ön, tisztelt Sőrgrófúr kb 3 héttel ezelőtt olyan kijelentéssel, élt, mely szerint november hó 25.én mikoris évfordulója van földi életem meglátogatásának, elkeveredik felém, de nem ám egyedül, hanem 2 másik zártosztálybélivel, a kutyás kóstolomesterrel, meg a főparasztyával, azon okból kifolyólag, hogy általam jól befűtött garázsomban önök lecsuviszkolják autómobilomat ádámkosztümben öltözötten. sajnos ez nem történt meg:cry:. Mivel autómobilom így anyafölddel jócskán szennyezett, seprűm meg a javítóban van, úgyaddig nem tudom tiszteletemet tenni a nagyfaluban. Amennyiben az eseményig az előzetes hiányukat maradéktalanul pótolják, természetesen meglátogatom Önöket, viszek szalonnát, kolbászt, valamint kenyeret, hogy a kellemeset a hasznossal összekötve közben étellel is szolgáljak Önöknek. Várom jelentkezését időpontegyeztetés céljából.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 26)

szlemese írta:


> ...Indoklásul előadom azon mentségemet, hogy... viszek .... kolbászt, valamint... hogy a kellemeset a hasznossal összekötve időpontegyeztetés céljából.


T. Szlemese asszony !
Megkérem ne hímezzen, mert meghámozom, ne húzza az időt, mert fogytán a türelmem. Kolbászt felesleges hoznia, a hasznost viszont összeköthetjük a kellemessel, de ennek nem az időpontegyeztetés lesz a fő napirendi pontja. Igyekezzen !


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 26)

Pixi írta:


> T. Szlemese asszony !
> Megkérem ne hímezzen, mert meghámozom, ne húzza az időt, mert fogytán a türelmem. Kolbászt felesleges hoznia, a hasznost viszont összeköthetjük a kellemessel, de ennek nem az időpontegyeztetés lesz a fő napirendi pontja. Igyekezzen !


 


Fujjjj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 26)

csocsike írta:


> Fujjjj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Önnek megsúgom, azt nem fújni kell !
Összekeveri a trombitával...


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

A trombitához sem ért. A múltkor adtam neki egy pozant, csak húzogatta le meg fel és nem értette, hogy miért nem peng :shock:


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 26)

Efike írta:


> A trombitához sem ért. A múltkor adtam neki egy pozant, csak húzogatta le meg fel és nem értette, hogy miért nem peng :shock:


Az előbb küldtem neki egy fél békát a 'békás' topicban, kellő magyarázattal ellátva, azt sem értette. Kiakadt. Előbb utóbb leakasztok neki egyet...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 26)

Jo hireim vannak Uraim ! A 2 vaslapos suly(kolasos) kezeles utan Onok is pengeto hangszerrel fognak rendelkezni . Az "angyali enekek" cimu karacsonyra megjeleno DVD.n , harfa helyett ... polirozott ka'rfa'jukon szolgaltathatjak a mennybeli muzsikat .


----------



## Efike (2006 November 26)

FiFike írta:


> Jo hireim vannak Uraim ! A 2 vaslapos suly(kolasos) kezeles utan Onok is pengeto hangszerrel fognak rendelkezni . Az "angyali enekek" cimu karacsonyra megjeleno DVD.n , harfa helyett ... polirozott ka'rfa'jukon szolgaltathatjak a mennybeli muzsikat .


Kedves FiFike,
szomorúan konstatáltam, hogy intő és óvó szavaim nem hatottak Önre, továbbiakban is folytatja a polgári engedetlenséget és nem tanúsít jogkövető magatartást.
Felháborító magatartása miatt kegyedet lassú tűzön fogjuk megégetni, hogy csengő sikoltozását a nagyérdemű publikum sokáig élvezhesse.
kmft.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 26)

Ohh elfelejtettem megadni a hangnemet : Kan-Durban sziveskedjenek a pengetest gyakorolni .............


----------



## Kate25 (2006 November 26)

Az életet nem kell túl komolyan venni, úgysem kerülhetsz ki belöle élve.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 26)

Tisztelt ápolt hölgyek!
Örömmel látom, szépen gyülekeznek a zászló alatt , szoros egységbe tömörülve. Ez lesz a mi fegyverünk. A másik tábor feloszlatására kell törekednünk. Ez nem is lesz nehéz feladat, tekintve, hogy Efike és Pixi's Őrgróf között könnyen megbontható az összhang, ha sikerül őket egymásnak ugrasztanunk. Problémát jelentene még Sztyopa főparaszt, de őt le lehet fegyverezni. Két megoldás is kínálkozik:
1. Röghözkötés, aminek következtében nem hagyhatja el a helyét, legfeljebb a fejét.
2. Értesítjük a zöldeket a tervezett nagyarányú fakitermeléshez. A zöldek ezután fához kötik majd magukat, és Sztyopa csak nagyarányú fűrészelés útján juthatna a fákhoz, mert minden zöldet (meg) kellene fűrészelnie

Már tervezés alatt a zászlónk is. Azt gondoltam, egy kicsit átalakítva ez megfelelő lesz. A lábszárcsontokat kicseréljük valami egyébre. Az egyéb még tervezés alatt van.
Harcra fel, hölgyeim, ha el akarjuk kerülni a mágját!


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

Rinka írta:


> ... Azt gondoltam...


Tisztelt Rinka asszony !

Majd én mindjárt közlöm Önnel, hogy Ön mit gondoljon.
Megkérem, hogy mindenfajata szervezkedést és tervezgetést fejezzen be egy percen belül. A jelentkezési határidő lejárt, a névsor teljes, a folyamat visszafordíthatatlan.
Kérném, hogy a kitűzött határidőre tűzálló tangában és hőálló rúzzsal kifestve sziveskedjék méltóságteljesen és emelt fővel járuljon a cölöphöz.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Pixikem draga ne kuzdjon erzesei ellen


Kedves Edit kisasszony !
Most, hogy végre bátorságot öntött belém, dehogy is küzdök tovább az érzéseimmel, rohanok és a kis fülébe suttogom azokat, szórol, szóra...


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Varom


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 27)

csocsike írta:


> Varom


 
CENZORALNI fogja?


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

csocsike írta:


> Varom


Na most fogom azt 2 x fél liter forró ólmot a füleibe önteni...


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

a kiéheztetett nílusi Krokodil suttogjon a maga csámpás füleibe...


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Szerintem, On kotozkodik. Megrugom


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> CENZORALNI fogja?


megvárom amíg lefexik nagyfül...


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Pixi írta:


> megvárom amíg lefexik nagyfül...


 

Veled?:fuck:


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

csocsike írta:


> Szerintem, On kotozkodik. Megrugom


költözködik a franc, csak háztűznézőbe készülök Torontóba...


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Pixi írta:


> költözködik a franc, csak háztűznézőbe készülök Torontóba...


 

Jezusom, fusson ki merre lat. Mikor gyusz/


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

csocsike írta:


> Veled?:fuck:


Semmi köze hozzá és ne hallgatózzon. Inkább takarja be Dulikát, lerúgta magáról a takarót, mert Önnel álmodott..
Egyébként pedig :_Halt maul_ ! mondaná a német...


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Pixi írta:


> Semmi köze hozzá és ne hallgatózzon. Inkább takarja be Dulikát, lerúgta magáról a takarót, mert Önnel álmodott..
> Egyébként pedig :_Halt maul_ ! mondaná a német...


 

Dulikat mar betakartam, majdnem a rendor is elvitt. Maga csak ne uszitson.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

csocsike írta:


> ...majdnem a rendor is elvitt...


a _majdnem_ nélkül jobban hangzana...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 27)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves Edit kisasszony !
> Most, hogy végre bátorságot öntött belém, dehogy is küzdök tovább az érzéseimmel, rohanok és a kis fülébe suttogom azokat, szórol, szóra...


 
Oh Maga Csacskamadar alias Muzsa!

Csipogja el gyorsan nadihegedu kisereteben, ablakparkanyomon ulve...


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 27)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Oh Maga Csacskamadar alias Muzsa!
> 
> Csipogja el gyorsan nadihegedu kisereteben, ablakparkanyomon ulve...


Na most meg mehetek nádihegedűért...


----------



## Efike (2006 November 27)

Addig is itt a sör, ha nagyon kimelegednél a keresésben
Csatolás megtekintése 42264​


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 27)

Pixis Urnak emlekezteto . Minden korso melyen ott vagyok.  Klick a kepre.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

Pixi írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka asszony !
> 
> Majd én mindjárt közlöm Önnel, hogy Ön mit gondoljon.
> Megkérem, hogy mindenfajata szervezkedést és tervezgetést fejezzen be egy percen belül. A jelentkezési határidő lejárt, a névsor teljes, a folyamat visszafordíthatatlan.
> Kérném, hogy a kitűzött határidőre tűzálló tangában és hőálló rúzzsal kifestve sziveskedjék méltóságteljesen és emelt fővel járuljon a cölöphöz.



Igen tisztelt Pixi'sŐrgróf Úr!
Azt hiszem, az is a piromániával összefüggő kórkép, hogy Ön azt hiszi, tudja, a nők mit gondolnak. Mivel azon a szép majálison Önnek úgyis a fejét vesszük, ezért elárulhatom a hölgyek legnagyobb titkát: Ön sohasem tudhatja, egy nő mit gondol. Hogy mit fog mondani, azt igen. De hogy mit gondol, azt soha. Amit gondol a nő, annak soha nincs köze ahhoz, amit mond. 
A másik problémát az jelentené, amire eddig még nem kaptam választ: Miért akar ön fejetlenül cselekedni? Teljesen figyelmen kívül hagyta ugyanis azt a napirendi pontot, ahol Ön elveszti a fejét, mindegyikőnk nagy örömére.
Végezetül: Önök, a pirománok alig számlálnak pár tagot, nevezetesen: Ön, Efike, Sztyopa, esetleg még néhány bújkáló piromán, akikben nem olyan erős még a tűz iránti vágy. Ezzel szemben a nyaktilózás gondolata, a kétlapos készülék használata olyan egységbe tömörítette az osztály női ápoltjait, hogy simán végre tudjuk hajtani a betervezett látványosságokat minden hölgy örömére.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka boszorkány asszony!
> Önt elfelejtettük kiértesítteni a programváltozásról!
> Ezért elnézését kérem.
> Tehát a szervezett program a Nagy élvezet nevű akció, módosul Nagy Égésre.
> ...



Tisztelt Sztyopa Főparasz Úr!
Örömmel vettem levelét ebben a papírhiányos időben.
Programváltozásról majd akkor beszélhetünk, ha Önnek sikerül a beigért fát beszereznie, azaz a mintegy 300 környezetvédő (meg)fűrészelésével hozzájutott a kívánt famennyiséghez. Jelezném még, hogy a környezetvédők között hímnemű egyedek is vannak, ami esetleg okozhat némi nehézséget a munkában. Kérem, majd értesítsen, ha elvégezte ezt a feladatot. Bizonyítékként kérem benyújtani az erről készült videóanyagot! Ezek után elbírálás alá esik majd, rendes munkát végzett-e, vagy csak összecsapta a feladatot, ami elfogadhatatlan. Természetesen egy nap alatt kell végeznie, mert ellenkező esetben a már (meg)fűrészelt környezetvédők újból visszakötözik magukat a fákhoz.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 27)

Tisztelt Rinka,
egy dologban kénytelen vagyok Önnek igazat adni. Már a régi kínai közmondás - és a dakota is - azt tanítja: "Nehéz a nő szívébe látni, feltéve, hogy ha van neki"
Ennek okán szervezőbizottságunk úgy döntött, hogy nem égetjük Önöket szénné - a mai világban ez teljesen felesleges energiapazarlás lenne - hanem előégetés után maradványaikat leemeljük a máglyáról és a továbbiakban villamos sütőben fokhagymával, és csábos fűszerekkel folytatjuk kemény szivük puhítását.
Megállapodást kötöttünk a Vöröskereszttel, a Vörös Félholddal és a Magen David Adommal, (Vörös Dávidcsillag), hogy a hajléktalanok karácsonyi ételosztásához a húsételeket mi biztosítjuk.
kmft


----------



## Judith (2006 November 27)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka,
> egy dologban kénytelen vagyok Önnek igazat adni. Már a régi kínai közmondás - és a dakota is - azt tanítja: "Nehéz a nő szívébe látni, feltéve, hogy ha van neki"
> Ennek okán szervezőbizottságunk úgy döntött, hogy nem égetjük Önöket szénné - a mai világban ez teljesen felesleges energiapazarlás lenne - hanem előégetés után maradványaikat leemeljük a máglyáról és a továbbiakban villamos sütőben fokhagymával, és csábos fűszerekkel folytatjuk kemény szivük puhítását.
> Megállapodást kötöttünk a Vöröskereszttel, a Vörös Félholddal és a Magen David Adommal, (Vörös Dávidcsillag), hogy a hajléktalanok karácsonyi ételosztásához a húsételeket mi biztosítjuk.
> kmft



Mélyen tisztelt Efike!

Ezuton szeretném tudomására hozni, hogy a hajléktalanok, akiket ön megvacsoráztatna a mi kis fokhagymás szivünkkel, erre nem tartanak igényt, mert már a hirre is áttértek a vegetáriánus életmódra. Kéretik frissen szedett gyümölcsöket lés gubokat gyujteni, ami a vacsorát kielégitené nekik.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 27)

Kedves Judith,
kegyed nem kapott meghívót a közös perzselésre, mert kegyedet kimondottan szeretem, és ha Pixi arra vetemedne, hogy kegyedet is felvegye az égetendők listájára én kiönteném a sörét. Szó nem lehet arról, hogy Pártunk régi kipróbált harcosa megégettessék fokhagymásan, vagy anélkül. 
Kérem, tiszteljen meg bennünket a majálisunkon, vacsorára szolgálhatunk FiFike, Rinka, Melitta, Andika és Csillag hússzeletekkel fokhagymásan vagy zöldséges mártásban, zöldpetrezselymes újburgonyával ( vagy régivel) és kovászos uborkát tálalunk fel savanyuságnak.


----------



## szlemese (2006 November 27)

Judith írta:


> Mélyen tisztelt Efike!
> 
> Ezuton szeretném tudomására hozni, hogy a hajléktalanok, akiket ön megvacsoráztatna a mi kis fokhagymás szivünkkel, erre nem tartanak igényt, mert már a hirre is áttértek a vegetáriánus életmódra. Kéretik frissen szedett gyümölcsöket lés gubokat gyujteni, ami a vacsorát kielégitené nekik.


Judith asszonnyal egyetértvén jeleznnén, hogy ezen hajléktalan honfitársainknak necsak ilyen-olyan gubókat tessenek étel formájában felkínálni, hanem egy kis hangulatjavító fehér nedüt is, amelyet egy bizonyos gumó éretlen állapotából nyerjenek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka,
> egy dologban kénytelen vagyok Önnek igazat adni. Már a régi kínai közmondás - és a dakota is - azt tanítja: "Nehéz a nő szívébe látni, feltéve, hogy ha van neki"
> Ennek okán szervezőbizottságunk úgy döntött, hogy nem égetjük Önöket szénné - a mai világban ez teljesen felesleges energiapazarlás lenne - hanem előégetés után maradványaikat leemeljük a máglyáról és a továbbiakban villamos sütőben fokhagymával, és csábos fűszerekkel folytatjuk kemény szivük puhítását.
> Megállapodást kötöttünk a Vöröskereszttel, a Vörös Félholddal és a Magen David Adommal, (Vörös Dávidcsillag), hogy a hajléktalanok karácsonyi ételosztásához a húsételeket mi biztosítjuk.
> kmft



Tisztelt Efike!
Szegény hajléktalanoknak úgyis van elég bajuk, akkor még ártani kíván nekik? A szív, a magas koleszterintartalma miatt, mint minden belsőség, egészségtelen táplálék. Ezt azért is mondom, mielőtt még eszébe jutna a májunkat is foghagymásan felszolgálni. A saját májam a szívemmel együtt egyébként is rossz, gyakran hallom a rosszmájú és rossz szívű kifejezést velem kapcsolatban.
Magyarországon, és az összes civilizált társadalomban tilos az emberhús fogyasztása, ezért feljelentem Önt Gergényi szartábornagy úrnál, aki kimondottak kedveli önt, amióta kinevezte szartábornaggyá. Először ugyan örült a kinevezésének, de a takarító néni felvilágosította, hogy ez a tisztség mit is jelent. Azóta kimondottan vadászik Önre.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 27)

Efike írta:


> Kérem, tiszteljen meg bennünket a majálisunkon, vacsorára szolgálhatunk FiFike, Rinka, Melitta, Andika és Csillag hússzeletekkel fokhagymásan vagy zöldséges mártásban, zöldpetrezselymes újburgonyával ( vagy régivel) és kovászos uborkát tálalunk fel savanyuságnak.


 
Mecsoda tevedesben van uram,tul nagy falat lennenk az on szajaban, meg megakadnank a torkan es megtalalna fulladni.
Borzalmas kimulas a fulladasos halal, meg az ellensegeimnek sem kivanom.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 27)

Tisztelt Melitta,
kérem vegye megtiszteltetésnek, hogy felvettük az étlapra. A torontói Magyar Ház éttermének a főszakácsával szerződésünk van, hogy 
"Melitta szeletek" néven gusztusosan csomagolt darabjait repülőpostával szállítjuk mélyhűtve.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 27)

Rinka írta:


> Tisztelt Efike!
> Szegény hajléktalanoknak úgyis van elég bajuk, akkor még ártani kíván nekik? A szív, a magas koleszterintartalma miatt, mint minden belsőség, egészségtelen táplálék. Ezt azért is mondom, mielőtt még eszébe jutna a májunkat is foghagymásan felszolgálni. A saját májam a szívemmel együtt egyébként is rossz, gyakran hallom a rosszmájú és rossz szívű kifejezést velem kapcsolatban.
> Magyarországon, és az összes civilizált társadalomban tilos az emberhús fogyasztása, ezért feljelentem Önt Gergényi szartábornagy úrnál, aki kimondottak kedveli önt, amióta kinevezte szartábornaggyá. Először ugyan örült a kinevezésének, de a takarító néni felvilágosította, hogy ez a tisztség mit is jelent. Azóta kimondottan vadászik Önre.


Tisztelt Rinka,
szervezőbizottságunk köszönettel vette, hogy kegyed jogkövető magatartást tanusítva idejében felhívta figyelmünket lejárt szavatosságú májára és szivére. Erre való tekintettel ez úton eltekintünk attól, hogy az ÁNTSz-nél feljelentsük Önt, lejárt szavatosságú belsőségek ismeretlen célból történő tárolásának hamis vádjával. 
Nagy gondossággal kimentett belső szerveit az éhező palesztin lakosság élelmezésére kívánom fordítani.
kmft.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 27)

Emberi és allati belsök fogyasztása hattározottan rossz ötlet. Kutatásaim során találkoztam eme információval, öregedő kutyák mája halálos mérgezést okoz embereknél. Ez persze arra jó, hogy alkalmatlan embertársainkat gyanutlanul eltehessük láb alól.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 27)

Ezek a fiuk nem tudjak ha a nok osszefognak akkor kepesek egy egesz falunyi "engedetlen, rosszmaju" ferfiakat parcsep arzenos sutivel a menyekbe jutattni.
Kulonben Efike engem nem lehet szeletekben kuldozgetni , annal is inkabb mert a repteren mar le is kapcsolnanak a commandosok es kutyaik csempeszesert,na meg lenne elotti nemi elleneallas reszemrol.
A husdaralom meg a klofolom amugy is allandoan a retikulomben van az ilyen galad ferfinep meggondolatlan otletei ellen.
:4:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka,
> szervezőbizottságunk köszönettel vette, hogy kegyed jogkövető magatartást tanusítva idejében felhívta figyelmünket lejárt szavatosságú májára és szivére. Erre való tekintettel ez úton eltekintünk attól, hogy az ÁNTSz-nél feljelentsük Önt, lejárt szavatosságú belsőségek ismeretlen célból történő tárolásának hamis vádjával.
> Nagy gondossággal kimentett belső szerveit az éhező palesztin lakosság élelmezésére kívánom fordítani.
> kmft.



Palesztin hatóságok értesítve stop Efike ellen körözés palesztín hatóságok által kiadva stop nevezett fejére vérdíj kitűzve stop aki elfogja három hordó sört kap a legjobb fajtából stop Pixi's Őrgrófnak erről külön értesítés elküldve stop 
( lányok, figyelem, bomlasztása megkezve)


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 27)

A zászlónk, amely alatt gyülekeznünk kell. Vagy még dolgozzak kicsit rajta?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 27)

Rinka írta:


> A zászlónk, amely alatt gyülekeznünk kell. Vagy még dolgozzak kicsit rajta?


Eme kecses munkajaert a Gobbi Hilda aranyermevel felszenteltem, es emlekere szobrot allitattam.

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...e+flag+photos&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N





Tisztelt himes tuzrolpattant a'llovagok!

A mai napon, azaz a Venusz es Mars egybeallasa napjan kikialtasra kerult, hogy az ellen lazadasukat a 'Makrancos Perszonak' hadseregevel szepen le- es hatbaveregettuk. Fejuket vesztve, nyulgyorsasaggal elmenekultek. Utolagos beleegyezesukkel es konyorgesukre a Kendtek Feher Lobogojat, mint megadas jelet felhuzattam. 
Harsogjanak harsonak tra'-tra'
Vigadjunk noi honfitarsaim.


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 27)

Reszkessetek Ferfiak!


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 28)

Amigo írta:


> Reszkessetek Ferfiak!


 

igen am, mint a galagonya...


----------



## oma (2006 November 28)

Amigo írta:


> Reszkessetek Ferfiak!



..mint béka szemek a kocsonyában! \\m/


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 28)

No,ugy latszik itt rosszul jarunk.(mi ferfiak)


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 28)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> ...Vigadjunk noi honfitarsaim...


Kedves Edit-tidE királykisasszony ! / trónterem /

Az Ön magas beosztását mérlegelve, az ide vonatkozó etikett betartásával a következő döntést hoztam. 
Méltatlan lenne Önt cölöphöz kötötten megsütögetni, melynek legnagyobb hátránya, hogy egyenetlenül és féloldalasan sülne át és így rosszul mutatna a szines felvételeken.
Így Önnél a FireRotate féle kézi süttentyűt fogom alkalmazni, mely biztosítja az egyenletes barnulást. Kérem jelezze, hogy csak angolosan szeretne átsülni, netalán Önnek jobban állna egy karakteresebb, ropogósra átsült színárnyalat, fenséges kis püspökfalattyát illetően.
Egyebekiránt pedig sajnálattal kell közölnöm, hogy az Ön által meghirdetett vigalom elmarad, mert elfogyott a söröm, az ABC már bezárt és ennek követekeztében kritikus szintre esett a vérnyomásom.

az Ön kis csacskamadara


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 28)

Hu Pixi nagyon bekemenyitettel.Szegeny leany.8)


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 28)

Amigo írta:


> Hu Pixi nagyon bekemenyitettel.Szegeny leany.8)


Nem tehetek róla Amigo, imádom a forróvérű csajokat...


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 28)

Pixi írta:


> Nem tehetek róla Amigo, imádom a forróvérű csajokat...[/quote Pixi nemvagy egyedul.8)


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 28)

Rinka írta:


> Palesztin hatóságok értesítve stop ... lányok, figyelem, bomlasztás megkezdve...


T. Rinka asszony !

Ön a mi együttműködésünket nem bomlasztotta, evvel szemben alaposan felbosszantotta az abesszín hatóságokat, mivelhogy beadványának írásakor az olvasó szemüvege helyett már megint a napszemüvegét tette fel. Így Ön a palesztín hatóságok helyett az abesszín hatósátógokat értesítette, akik egy heti eredménytelen keresés után, ad acta tették az ügyet. Alapos munkájuk azomban nem volt felesleges, mert az átfogó razzia során 25 mázsa albán gyártmányú, penészes kőrözöttet foglaltak le és semmisítettek meg az Ön beadványával együtt.
Én megértem, hogy Ön el van foglalva a máglyára vonulás és a cölöphöz simulás gyakorlásával, ennek ellenére megkérem, hogy a beadványok írásakor körültekintőbben és alaposabban járjon el.
Továbbá a tudomására hozom, hogy az abesszín hatóságok Ön ellen elfogatóparancsot adtak ki.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 28)

Amigo írta:


> Hu Pixi nagyon bekemenyitettel...


Amigo, én úgy emléxem, ha nem keményítünk be, akkor olyat keresnek, aki bekeményít...


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 28)

Pixi írta:


> Amigo, én úgy emléxem, ha nem keményítünk be, akkor olyat keresnek, aki bekeményít...


De vegulis igazuk van,nem???


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 28)

Kedves Csacskamadaram ugyismint Cicavirag!


Megszemreveteleztem a fenypostamon kuldott hamis festmenyet. Ugyanis mindenki tudja hogy a holgyemeny? a Dugovics szarnagytabornokot abrazolja szoke parokaban es ezt a krix-krax piszkozatot az Efi nevezetu badog festotol tulajdonitotta el egy fel uveg sorert. En a borom szepsegenek megorzese erdekeben, napnyugtakor lava-furdobe martozkodom. Az meg kizart, hogy az etikett szabalyait ismerne, mert Kiralyi Tanodamban kukorican terdepelve meg mindig a 'preselo masina'-val gyakorolja a magas hangszinu oktavok kienekelgeteset. Ezuton felszolitom, fejezze be a dadogast mert Pixirohamot fogok kapni. Ha bokolni ohajt kedves Muzsam akkor engem nem kijavitani, hanem kiegesziteni illik mindenfele aranyekszerekkel es jo minosegu borokkal. Mivel Magacska meg mindig szivem csucske, keretik Skot szoknyaban a hozza illo kicsi bojtos sapkaban szinem elott megjelenni, hogy annak rendje es modja szerint elsokent eloadhassa formacios tanccat a gazolajjal megturbozott tuzes maglyan.


Az On Fennseges Rozsalelku Kiralykisasszonya


----------



## Efike (2006 November 28)

Tisztelt Edit-tidE
Rózsalelkű Királykisassszony és sámlibitorló

Kegyed fenséges asszonyom nagyon téved, ha azt gondolja, hogy Pixi Pixicsevics Pixicsev nevű piromán üzlettársam lóhalálban rohan kegyed kegyeiért esedezni, ha meglenget előtte egy ősi sörplakátot
Csatolás megtekintése 42610​Tegnap személyesen győződtem meg róla, hogy az Önök megégetésére komolyan készül, lelke elszánt, acélos és​Soporoni Süsü Sárkány Sört​iszik. Végső soron már az én szerény közreműködésemre sincs szüksége, mert képes tüzet okádni, tehát az én lopott ZIPPO öngyújtómra semmi szükség. Mindazonáltal nem kívánok a háttérbe vonulni, mert különös élvezetet fog számomra nyújtani, ha a száraz és benzinnel átitatott kőrisfából faragott trónon ülő szépséges teste alá én tarthatom az első lángot. 
kmft.​


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 28)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Edit-tidE
> Rózsalelkű Királykisassszony és sámlibitorló
> 
> Kegyed fenséges asszonyom nagyon téved, ha azt gondolja, hogy Pixi Pixicsevics Pixicsev nevű piromán üzlettársam lóhalálban rohan kegyed kegyeiért esedezni, ha meglenget előtte egy ősi sörplakátot
> ...


 
Tisztelt Főgyújtogató úr!
A következő megrendelését vettem: 1 db benzinnel átitatott kőrisfa trón.


----------



## profi10 (2006 November 28)

Amigo írta:


> Pixi írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem tehetek róla Amigo, imádom a forróvérű csajokat...[/quote Pixi nemvagy egyedul.8)
> ...


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 28)

Az éjjel álmot látam, csodás álmot. Erről jutott eszembe, hogy cégem, amely a
seprők gyártásával foglalkozik, melléküzemágában gyártja a képen látható sokoldalúan hasznosítható alkalmasságot. Kérem a királynőt, döntse el, nem kíván-e rendelni a hasznos alkalmatosságból jeles ünnepünkre.
Szerintem három feltétlenül szükségeltetne.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 28)

Pixi írta:


> T. Rinka asszony !
> 
> Ön a mi együttműködésünket nem bomlasztotta, evvel szemben alaposan felbosszantotta az abesszín hatóságokat, mivelhogy beadványának írásakor az olvasó szemüvege helyett már megint a napszemüvegét tette fel. Így Ön a palesztín hatóságok helyett az abesszín hatósátógokat értesítette, akik egy heti eredménytelen keresés után, ad acta tették az ügyet. Alapos munkájuk azomban nem volt felesleges, mert az átfogó razzia során 25 mázsa albán gyártmányú, penészes kőrözöttet foglaltak le és semmisítettek meg az Ön beadványával együtt.
> Én megértem, hogy Ön el van foglalva a máglyára vonulás és a cölöphöz simulás gyakorlásával, ennek ellenére megkérem, hogy a beadványok írásakor körültekintőbben és alaposabban járjon el.
> Továbbá a tudomására hozom, hogy az abesszín hatóságok Ön ellen elfogatóparancsot adtak ki.



Látja, kedves gróf úr, ez most telitalálat volt. de sajnos későn figyelmeztetett. Tévedésem még nagyobb volt, mint azt ön gondolná. Az abesszín hatóságok véletlenségből a fenti képet kapták meg, amit cégem reklámozására terjesztek világszerete. Mivel Lumpapa Pumpa, az abesszín
rendőrség főnöke már régóta vágyik kedvenc csemegéjére, rögtön rendelt is tőlem legalább három vesszőkosarat, természetesen bélésével együtt.Minden esetre együttműködéséről biztosított az ünnep békés lerendezésében.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 29)

Rinka írta:


> Az éjjel álmot látam, csodás álmot. Erről jutott eszembe, hogy cégem, amely a
> seprők gyártásával foglalkozik, melléküzemágában gyártja a képen látható sokoldalúan hasznosítható alkalmasságot. Kérem a királynőt, döntse el, nem kíván-e rendelni a hasznos alkalmatosságból jeles ünnepünkre.
> Szerintem három feltétlenül szükségeltetne.


 
Tisztelt Rinka a Foboszik Gyongye!

Kerekasztalomnal ulve es a Csilagok allasabol, figyelmesen kovetem Kis Kiralysagomban zajlo esemenyeket.
Mint tudjuk,virtualis orszagunkban a csondet megzavartak az izgaga Piro Manus mumusok, akik a ZartOrszagbol a Bibis VarMegyebol szabadultak rank. Darazsdereku asszonyaink foggal-korommel,sepruvel,
szosza'rtya'kkal hosiesen ellenalltak. A Maglya Rakas unnepseg megrendezesekor -Rinka a bolcs- alltal tervezett 'belelt vesszokosarak'-al diszitjuk fel az egesz birodalmat. Az On altal feltuntetett mintapeldanyt, amely Muzsamat abrazolja, kulon keretik az En ablakparkanyomon elhelyezni.

A Teketoriazas nelkuli Hablatyolas Kiralylanya


----------



## Efike (2006 November 29)

Tisztelt Pixi geróf úr,
nagyn kérem Önt, hogy semmiképpen ne dűljön be Rinka asszony sületlenségeinek, - mely máglya előtti állapotban teljesen érthető.
Súlyos tévedés az is, miszerint az abesszin rendőrfőnököt Lumpapa Pumpa néven neveznék. Nagyon jól ismerem az illető urat, a munkásmozgalmi neve, melyet most is visel: Puhapopójú Pónilólopó Pápuai Pó Apó és a fülében a nyomaték kedvéért egy komplett lábszárcsontot visel 42-es barna bricseszcsizmával.
Tájékoztatom Önt, hogy Rinka asszonyt a sületlensége miatt előmelegítésre utaltam be.
Csatolás megtekintése 42736​


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka a Foboszik Gyongye!
> 
> Kerekasztalomnal ulve es a Csilagok allasabol, figyelmesen kovetem Kis Kiralysagomban zajlo esemenyeket.
> Mint tudjuk,virtualis orszagunkban a csondet megzavartak az izgaga Piro Manus mumusok, akik a ZartOrszagbol a Bibis VarMegyebol szabadultak rank. Darazsdereku asszonyaink foggal-korommel,sepruvel,
> ...



Mélyen tisztelt Királykisasszonyunk!
Ha kitekint márványpalotája ablakán, ott látja majd a megrendelt, bélelt vesszőkosarat, melyet az éjjel szállítottam seprűmön az Ön palotájához. Javasolnám esetleg a nőknek szóló Mikulás-csomagokat is hasonló töltettel ellátni. Esetleg a Francia-drazsé mintájára cukormázzal bevonni, az ízhatás fokozása érdekében.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 29)

Te Rinka, ezeket a sumakokat emlekeztetni kellene, hogy a feher zaszlojukat mar felhuztak


----------



## Efike (2006 November 29)

Tisztelt Edit-tidE,
ma reggel valóban felhúztam két fehéret is, de zokni volt, mert fázott a lábam. Mit tegyünk, itt nálunk tél van, +18 fokra is lehűl a levegő. Ezért is várom, hogy kegyedék alatt begyujthassam a máglyát és öreg csontjaimat melegítsem.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Pixi geróf úr,
> nagyn kérem Önt, hogy semmiképpen ne dűljön be Rinka asszony sületlenségeinek, - mely máglya előtti állapotban teljesen érthető.
> Súlyos tévedés az is, miszerint az abesszin rendőrfőnököt Lumpapa Pumpa néven neveznék. Nagyon jól ismerem az illető urat, a munkásmozgalmi neve, melyet most is visel: Puhapopójú Pónilólopó Pápuai Pó Apó és a fülében a nyomaték kedvéért egy komplett lábszárcsontot visel 42-es barna bricseszcsizmával.
> Tájékoztatom Önt, hogy Rinka asszonyt a sületlensége miatt előmelegítésre utaltam be.
> Csatolás megtekintése 42736​



Tisztelt Efike!
Országomban nagy hideg uralkodik.Meg kell köszönnöm, hogy kicsit gondoskodott a felmelegítésemről, mert már nagyon is fáztam. Az éjjel úton voltam, Királynőnkhöz kellett szálítanom a becses ereklyét. Járgányom szellős volta megnehezíti az éjszakai repkedéseket.
Mint a képen is látható; derűs, sőt vigyorgó arcom jól mutatja, nagyon élvezem a jó kis meleget. Nem tudom, értesült-e róla, de egyes boszorkányfajok a melegből nyerik energiájukat. Ma úgy érzem, erőm teljében készülök szépséges ünnepünkre. 
Lumpapa Pumpa megsértődött, hogy viccelnek a nevével, ezért nem marad el haragja. Már készíti szerszámait a koponyák zsugorításához. Azt még nem döntötte el, lefejezés előtt, vagy után lesz-e a zsugorítási eljárás.
Ennek kivitelezéséhez segítségül hívta a perui hivaro törzs egyik, még élő leszármazottját; de a maláj szakemberek is segítséget ajánlottak.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 29)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Edit-tidE,
> ma reggel valóban felhúztam két fehéret is, de zokni volt, mert fázott a lábam. Mit tegyünk, itt nálunk tél van, +18 fokra is lehűl a levegő. Ezért is várom, hogy kegyedék alatt begyujthassam a máglyát és öreg csontjaimat melegítsem.


 
Ilyen labacskakra nem is lehet zoknit huzni, de gondoskodtam arrol, hogy valaki melegen tartsa.Azonkivul a megadas feher zaszlojat magara oltotte.Na ugye.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Edit-tidE,
> ma reggel valóban felhúztam két fehéret is, de zokni volt, mert fázott a lábam. Mit tegyünk, itt nálunk tél van, +18 fokra is lehűl a levegő. Ezért is várom, hogy kegyedék alatt begyujthassam a máglyát és öreg csontjaimat melegítsem.



Tisztelt Efike!
Mély aggodalom tölt el az Ön lábinkóinak fázása miatt. Mivel nem szeretném, ka a majálisi kan-dúr dalt valami megfázás miatt berekedt hang hang zavarná meg, ezért küldök önnek egy kellemesen melegítő lábtyűt. A neve spanyolcsizma. Az oldalán lévő kapcsok összehúzásával lehet a lábat egyre melegebben tartani.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 29)

Parancsra jelentkezem :-D
és most engedélyt kérek pihenni!!!! ;-)


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 29)

Rinka írta:


> Tisztelt Efike!
> Országomban nagy hideg uralkodik.Meg kell köszönnöm, hogy kicsit gondoskodott a felmelegítésemről, mert már nagyon is fáztam. Az éjjel úton voltam, Királynőnkhöz kellett szálítanom a becses ereklyét. Járgányom szellős volta megnehezíti az éjszakai repkedéseket.
> Mint a képen is látható; derűs, sőt vigyorgó arcom jól mutatja, nagyon élvezem a jó kis meleget. Nem tudom, értesült-e róla, de egyes boszorkányfajok a melegből nyerik energiájukat. Ma úgy érzem, erőm teljében készülök szépséges ünnepünkre.
> Lumpapa Pumpa megsértődött, hogy viccelnek a nevével, ezért nem marad el haragja. Már készíti szerszámait a koponyák zsugorításához. Azt még nem döntötte el, lefejezés előtt, vagy után lesz-e a zsugorítási eljárás.
> Ennek kivitelezéséhez segítségül hívta a perui hivaro törzs egyik, még élő leszármazottját; de a maláj szakemberek is segítséget ajánlottak.


 
 
Itt a bizonyíték, valóban működik az energianyerés a tűzből - megújul, s nem ég a test:


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

Ila1 írta:


> Parancsra jelentkezem :-D
> és most engedélyt kérek pihenni!!!! ;-)



Szó sem lehet róla! A pihenés kizárva, most munka van! Tessék munkába állni, mert minden dolgos kézre szükség van a MAJÁLIS ZAVARTALAN LEBONYOLÍTÁSÁBAN.


----------



## andika (2006 November 29)

Ila1 írta:


> Parancsra jelentkezem :-D
> és most engedélyt kérek pihenni!!!! ;-)



Leléphet!!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 29)

FiFike írta:


> Andikam edes ! Jobb ha hideg konyharol gondoskodsz , hogy a tuzrol pattant menyecskek gyorsan lehuljenek . ;-) A mozgo-klotyi sem lesz kihasznalva , hisz a fiuk a felelemtol a leanyok pedig onvedelembol a maglyat fogjak felszentelni .
> Hiaba menekulsz ....hiaba futsz ....a sorsod elol .....



Egy kis melegkonyhai ötletem nekem is támadt.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 29)

Rinka írta:


> Szó sem lehet róla! A pihenés kizárva, most munka van! Tessék munkába állni, mert minden dolgos kézre szükség van a MAJÁLIS ZAVARTALAN LEBONYOLÍTÁSÁBAN.


 
Tisztelt Rinka!

Az ugy erdekeben a 'Makrancos Perszona' Noi Titanjait az On szolgalataba allitattam,szeretett lobogonk ala.


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 29)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> ...Az ugy erdekeben a 'Makrancos Perszona' Noi Titanjait az On szolgalataba allitattam,szeretett lobogonk ala...


Kedves kis Királylány !

Megkérném, hogy a 'Noi Titanok' fedőnév alatt tevékenykedő amazon osztagot, lobogó szőke hajjal sürgős feladatra az én címemre sziveskedjék bevetni, ugyanis egyéb más fontos és halaszthatatlan elfoglaltságom miatt nem jut kellő időm a háztartási feladataim ellátására.
Takarékos életvitelem folytán felhalmoztam némi takarítani, mosni és vasalni valót, le kellene ugrani az ABC-be, meg kellene 3-4 napra főzni és még ezer apró dolog, amely nem vág a profilomba.
Megértését előre is köszönöm.

pixi, az Ön csacskamadara


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 29)

Rinka írta:


> Szó sem lehet róla! A pihenés kizárva, most munka van! Tessék munkába állni, mert minden dolgos kézre szükség van a MAJÁLIS ZAVARTALAN LEBONYOLÍTÁSÁBAN.


Tisztelt Rinka asszony !

Mint azt Öntöl oly sokszor megszokhattuk , most is reálisan értékeli a kialakult helyzetet. Valószínű Önnek is a tudomására jutott, hogy a XIV. kerületi 28-as számú, 'Központi Tüzép Telephelyen' meghibásodott az ukrán gyártmányú fűrészgép és így komoly veszélybe került az Önök megégetésére szükséges gyujtós, tüzi- és hasábfa határidős leszállítása.
Kérem, hogy megélezett, székely szekercéjével haladéktalanul jelentkezzen fenti címen és szaporán lásson munkához.

pixi, az előrelátó


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 29)

Efike írta:


> ...ne dűljön be Rinka asszony sületlenségeinek, - mely máglya előtti állapotban teljesen érthető.
> Súlyos tévedés az is, miszerint az abesszin rendőrfőnököt Lumpapa Pumpa néven neveznék. ...Tájékoztatom Önt, hogy Rinka asszonyt a sületlensége miatt előmelegítésre utaltam be.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 42736​


 
T. Efi Efrimovics Effendi !

- Biztosíthatom, hogy Rinkáné, született Locsifecs Etelka sületlenségeinek soha nem fogok bedőlni, hiszen ismerőseim egyöntetűen állítják rólam azt, hogy 'pixi csak az erős kanyarban dől be !'
- Ami Lumpapa Pumpa urat illeti, valami nem stimmel vele, mert nekem a mult héten Pross Tata néven mutatkozott be, erősen kiérezhető ugandai akcentussal, mint a Jászberényi Hűtőgépgyár grönlandi márkaszervizének a képviselője.
- Végezetül megnyugtathatom, hogy Rinkánét olyan meleg fogadtatásban fogom részesíteni, hogy várhatóan már az elősütés folyamán aranybarna színárnyalatot fog elérni.


----------



## bullstar (2006 November 29)

*Jöttem a tagságimat lebélyegeztetni .*
*Látom egészen jól elvagytok  *
*Addig is míg rá nem érek, gondolok rátok!*
*Egészségetekre* !


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 30)

Pixinek es Efikenek megrendeltem a nagy napra a specialis alsogatyat . Nedvesseg atereszto , hoszigetelt , combvedo , esztetikailag minden igenyt kielegito .


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 30)

bullstar írta:


> *Jöttem a tagságimat lebélyegeztetni .*
> *Látom egészen jól elvagytok  *
> *Addig is míg rá nem érek, gondolok rátok!*
> *Egészségetekre* !


Szioka Bullstar ! 
Kepedrol az "oregBika" jutott eszembe ,- aki nem hajkurassza a teheneket hanem szep nyugodtan var a hegyteton , hogy majd azok felsetalnak hozza ;-) 
Cuppp neked es EGESZSEGEDRE !


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 30)

FiFike írta:


> Pixinek es Efikenek megrendeltem a nagy napra a specialis alsogatyat . Nedvesseg atereszto , hoszigetelt , combvedo , esztetikailag minden igenyt kielegito .


Kedves FiFike !

Köszönettel vettük a számunkra tervezett Puma gyártmányú 'nagy vadász' néven ismertté vált alsót, mellyel kapcsolatban 3 apró észrevételem volna :

1. a domb mögött rejtőzködő ragadozó fölé kérnék 1 cm. széles kékszínű szalagból figyelemfelkeltő masnit 
2. a várható veszélyre figyelmeztető piros felirat elhelyezése javasolt
3. az időnként izgalomba jövő ragadozó számára gyors kijutási lehetőséget kérnék biztosítani - zippzár kizárva

Fenti módosítások után a tömeggyártás megkezdhető.


----------



## böbike (2006 November 30)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves FiFike !
> 
> Köszönettel vettük a számunkra tervezett Puma gyártmányú 'nagy vadász' néven ismertté vált alsót, mellyel kapcsolatban 3 apró észrevételem volna :
> 
> ...


Kedves Pixi !
Irreális az igényed
1. a fene megette, ha masni kell a figyelemfelkeltéshez
2. a veszélyes zóna, nem értelmezhető számomra / egész más emlékeim vannak erről /
3. zippzárral felesleges munkát végeztetnél 
4. gatya nélkül egyszerűbb


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves FiFike !
> 
> Köszönettel vettük a számunkra tervezett Puma gyártmányú 'nagy vadász' néven ismertté vált alsót, mellyel kapcsolatban 3 apró észrevételem volna :
> 
> ...



Tisztelt Pixis Úr!
Az ön óhaja számunkra parancs. Bemutatom a szoprán dalestre készített kollekciónak. első kollekciónk azért praktikus, mert a vadállat előjön magától is, a pompás kék holmi alján mintegy kicsúszva.
Második kollekciónk arra az esetre szól, ha az Ön szeméhez a zöld áll inkább jól. Ez a fehérnemő letolásos módszerrel működik, egészen bokáig letolható. Reméljük, kis kollekciónk megnyeri az Ön nagyrabecsült érdeklődését.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 30)

FiFike írta:


> Pixinek es Efikenek megrendeltem a nagy napra a specialis alsogatyat . Nedvesseg atereszto , hoszigetelt , combvedo , esztetikailag minden igenyt kielegito .


Tisztelt FiFike,
hoszantartó és költséges nyomozás előzte meg Önhöz írandó soraimat.
Az Ön által megrendelt "speciális alsógatya" elnevezésű férfi fehérnemű az 1955-ös bilbaói homoszexuális divatbemutató III. dijas darabja volt. 
A zsüri csak azért adta ennek a ruhadarabnak a III. helyet, mert bizonyos nemi identitású egyének számára nagyon praktikusan a fehérnemű hátsó része nyitott, így gyors szeretkezéshez elegendő 90 fokban meghajolni és nem szükségeltetik a ruhadarab levétele.
Tekintettel arra, hogy ez a ruhadarab az eBay akciókon már 0,1 dollárcentért kapható az Ön ajándékozási szándékát nem tekintjük komolynak.
Kérem, hogy a nyomozás felmerült költségeit (538,50 $) - még megégettetése előtt - sziveskedjen egyszámlámra átutálni.
kmft


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

Táltos írta:


> Itt a bizonyíték, valóban működik az energianyerés a tűzből - megújul, s nem ég a test:



Csatlakoznék én is egy bizonyítékkal Táltosné asszony remek bizonyítékához.
és ha mégis meghalnék, az is Önöknek lesz kellemetlen, mert szellemem örökké élni fog, és minden álmukban meg fogok jelenni. Az lesz még csak a dráma, sőt pszichodráma.
Tisztelt uraim, erre varrjanak gombot....
Ugyanakkor emlékezetükbe idézem a francia forradalom gillotin-áldozatainak névsorát: egyikük sem támadt fel lefejezés után.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves kis Királylány !
> 
> Megkérném, hogy a 'Noi Titanok' fedőnév alatt tevékenykedő amazon osztagot, lobogó szőke hajjal sürgős feladatra az én címemre sziveskedjék bevetni, ugyanis egyéb más fontos és halaszthatatlan elfoglaltságom miatt nem jut kellő időm a háztartási feladataim ellátására.
> Takarékos életvitelem folytán felhalmoztam némi takarítani, mosni és vasalni valót, le kellene ugrani az ABC-be, meg kellene 3-4 napra főzni és még ezer apró dolog, amely nem vág a profilomba.
> ...



Kedves Királylány a márványpalotában!
Kérem, be ne dőljön Pixi's Őrgróf ezen kérésének. Nekem feltétlen szükségem van a Női Titánokra, ezért inkább kerestem Pixi's-nek egy megfelelőbb házvezetőnőt, aki jól bírja a strapát is, de ért a vadállatok szelidítéséhez is. Királylányi engedelmeddel azonnal el is szállítanám a seprőmön Pixi's Őrgróg nagy örömére a hölgyet.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 30)

Rinka írta:


> Csatlakoznék én is egy bizonyítékkal Táltosné asszony remek bizonyítékához.
> és ha mégis meghalnék, az is Önöknek lesz kellemetlen, mert szellemem örökké élni fog, és minden álmukban meg fogok jelenni. Az lesz még csak a dráma, sőt pszichodráma.
> Tisztelt uraim, erre varrjanak gombot....
> Ugyanakkor emlékezetükbe idézem a francia forradalom gillotin-áldozatainak névsorát: egyikük sem támadt fel lefejezés után.


Tisztelt Rinka,
kegyed nyilvánvalóan félreértette nemes szándékainkat. Szó nem is volt örök halálról, mi kimondottan ragaszkodunk ahhoz, hogy visszatérjen, hogy szekírozhassuk Önt.
Egy gyors halál - mint a kegyed által emlegetett gillotin -
Csatolás megtekintése 43149​számunkra nem megfelelő, mert annak alkalmazása esetén Ön nem tudná többet csóválni a fejét.
Az általunk javasolt megoldás, - a máglya - hosszantartó kínokkal jár ugyan, de nem feltétlenül halálos. Pixi már javasolta is az Emberjogi Bizottság ülésén, hogy teljes testfelület felhólyagosodása esetén el lehessen oltani a máglyát lejárt szavatosságú poroltóval. 
Bizonyítandó jóságos meleg szivemet, pártoltam a javaslatot.​


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Rinka,
> kegyed nyilvánvalóan félreértette nemes szándékainkat. Szó nem is volt örök halálról, mi kimondottan ragaszkodunk ahhoz, hogy visszatérjen, hogy szekírozhassuk Önt.
> Egy gyors halál - mint a kegyed által emlegetett gillotin -
> Csatolás megtekintése 43149​számunkra nem megfelelő, mert annak alkalmazása esetén Ön nem tudná többet csóválni a fejét.
> ...



De uraim! Itt félreértés esete forog fent: a nyaktilót Ónök fogják használni, közvetlenül a kétlapos készülék, a fényképezkedés, és a hangfelvétel elkészülte után. (Lásd a malyális programját) Erre utaltam, amikor arra céloztam, nem lesz, aki alattunk mágját gyúlytson, mert önök csak felyetlenül lennének képesek cselekedni.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 30)

Rinka írta:


> Kedves Királylány a márványpalotában!
> Kérem, be ne dőljön Pixi's Őrgróf ezen kérésének. Nekem feltétlen szükségem van a Női Titánokra, ezért inkább kerestem Pixi's-nek egy megfelelőbb házvezetőnőt, aki jól bírja a strapát is, de ért a vadállatok szelidítéséhez is. Királylányi engedelmeddel azonnal el is szállítanám a seprőmön Pixi's Őrgróg nagy örömére a hölgyet.


 
Kedves Rinka!

Most sem csalodtam gondoskodo anyai szereteteben. Az On altal javasolt Puskas Bozsi neven ismert takarito holgyemenyt kirendeltem a Pixi kacsalabon forgo kunyhojaba. Tovabba mivel a Pixi ilyen rendetlenul bitorolja otthonat, kirendeljuk az ABC-be soroskupakokat szamlalni.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Rinka!
> 
> Most sem csalodtam gondoskodo anyai szereteteben. Az On altal javasolt Puskas Bozsi neven ismert takarito holgyemenyt kirendeltem a Pixi kacsalabon forgo kunyhojaba. Tovabba mivel a Pixi ilyen rendetlenul bitorolja otthonat, kirendeljuk az ABC-be soroskupakokat szamlalni.



Királynőm kérése számomra parancs. Az új házvezetőnő máris az átneveléshez fogott.(hogy mit fogok ezért kapni....)


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 30)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt FiFike,
> hoszantartó és költséges nyomozás előzte meg Önhöz írandó soraimat.
> Az Ön által megrendelt "speciális alsógatya" elnevezésű férfi fehérnemű az 1955-ös bilbaói homoszexuális divatbemutató III. dijas darabja volt.
> A zsüri csak azért adta ennek a ruhadarabnak a III. helyet, mert bizonyos nemi identitású egyének számára nagyon praktikusan a fehérnemű hátsó része nyitott, így gyors szeretkezéshez elegendő 90 fokban meghajolni és nem szükségeltetik a ruhadarab levétele.
> ...


 
Tisztelt Efike kefekoto Urasag!

Mint mindig, most is hatartalan elegedettseggel toltott el a Maga technikai tudasa ferfi alsonemuk ugyeben. Viszont kovetelozese teljesen erthetetlen es megvalosithatatlan, mert On nem nyomozott, hanem kemkedett a kiralyi ruhataramban. Ezeket a 'specialis alsogatyakat' az udvarholgyeim keszitettek, kifejezetten a Malyalis Showra. Sorsolassal fogjuk eldonteni, hogy ferfiaink melyik diszgatyat fogja viselni tuzremenetel elott. Kozben es utanna nem szuksegeltetik. A kemkedesert az 538,50-et nem $-ban, hanem a tekintelyes hatsofele naspangolasaban fogom megfizetni.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 30)

Bemutatjuk a kiraji ruhatarban orzott , szabadido diszgatyakat . Ezeket "melegen " ajanlom PixisOrgrof alvo oroszlanjanak kitoresenek megfekezesere . 
Szepseges -tronolo Kiralykisasszony ! szeretnem tudomasara hozni honnan van Efike alsonemuk iranti szeretete es technikai tudasa . 
A kulonleges , felbecsulhetetlen darabokat , a "Szivarvany Nemzetkozi Homokostalalkozon" Efike mutatta be a tisztelt publikumnak .


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 30)

Tisztelt FiFIke!

Magacskat eloleptetem Ceremonia Mesteremnek. Teljeskoru hatalmat kap a ferfiak illendo megjelenitesenek minden jellegu alkalomra es Szinem elott.
Minden kivansagaval ohajaval keretik batran hozzam fordulni.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 30)

Jo hir !
Orommel tudatom a kedves csicsergo-csevegokkel , hogy Rinka foboszival teljesitettuk Pixi utolso kivansagat ! 
Markos-Marok Marcsa ma reggel megerkezett es atvette Pixi haz(as)tartasanak vezeteset ! 

Kepes beszamolo :
1.Az elso talalkozas..............2.Varosnezes ...................3.Csaladi idill ....Pixi uj talalmanya ...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 30)

Ferfiak Figyelem Korlevel Erkezett!
Kikialtasra kerult, a Malyalis Show-ra keretik a Nok himnuszat betanulni.
Ha megfelelo hangon szepen eleneklik a dicsoito himnuszt Noi Amazonok reszere, esetleg az Udvartartas holgyei hajlandoak lesznek az Onok megregulazasat ujratargyalni. Eme dontest kacsojukba helyezem, de ezt is felulvizsgaljuk. A Feher zaszlojuk mar fel van huzva, EDIT-TIDE kegyelmezzen, remenykedjenek talan talan....Garancia nincs.

HIMNUSZ:
Igen Tisztelt FIFIke es RINKA csodaszep asszonysagok!

Nemes holgyeim, darazsdereku szeplelku nagysagossaguk kivalo eszjarassal vannak megaldva. Ezuton En a 'teketoriazas nelkuli hablatyolas' kiralykisasszonya az Onok neveit aranybetukkel,szuziesen tiszta kivallosagukat az Evszazad Kronikajaba bejegyeztetem es a jovo szamara minden himnemu lenyekkel himnuszkent elenekeltetem. Csak szepet es jot mond, ezzel boditva minden Urat es Grofot.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

Tisztelt Fifike, a kaloda kiötölőmestere, Királynőnk ceremóniamestere!
Nem tudom, engedélyezné-e eme mondern kalodák használatát?
Reménykedve várom igenlő válaszát, első sorban a férfiak, másodsorban a nézelődő hölgyek örömére.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 30)

Kedves Rinka asszonysag ! Kiskegyed mar bizonysagot szerzett (modern gonolatvilagomrol ) , hogy nem vagyok a jonak elrontoja . Proogram dusito otletet orommel vettem tudomasul . Felallitasarol a sorsator kozeleben elhelyezkedo jatekteremben gondoskodom .


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 30)

FiFike írta:


> Kedves Rinka asszonysag ! Kiskegyed mar bizonysagot szerzett (modern gonolatvilagomrol ) , hogy nem vagyok a jonak elrontoja . Proogram dusito otletet orommel vettem tudomasul . Felallitasarol a sorsator kozeleben elhelyezkedo jatekteremben gondoskodom .


Tisztelt Fifike!
Nem csalódtam Önben, Ön a legmesszebbmenőkig kíván gondoskodni a hölgyek szórakoztatásáról.
Egész felvidultam az ötlettől. Most már nem lesz elég a fényképezőgép, inkább videokamera szükségeltetik. Mivel ebben semmi tapasztalatom, kéretik jelentkezni komoly, kamerát kezelni tudó hölgyeknek; nehogy holmi rázkódás tönkre tegye a pótolhatatlan felvételt.
Még egy kérdésem lenne: mivel a játékteremben lesz felállítva, esetleg pénzbedobós rendszerű legyen? Nehogy esetleg úgy járjunk, hogy valamelyik férfi ápolt esetleg ki sem akar szállni a kalodából.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 November 30)

Tiszteletreméltó Bajtársaim, Efike úr, Sörgróf úr!

Hosszú oldalak óta szapulnak itten minket ezek a vászoncselédek.
Ez szörnyű. Úgy érzem Nagy Égés fedőnevű nemzetközi, a Nukleon Urándúsittó kft álltal támogatott bulinkat meg kell kezdenünk.
Szomorúan olvasom oldalakon keresztül szapulásunkat, terrorban tartásunkat.
Dühömet szavakban nem tudom kifejezni, most már csakis kizárólag lángokban. A rendelt árúk megérkeztek, legyártottuk. Az önök beleeggyezésével aktiválnám is ezeket az eszközöket.
Addig is lelki hadviselést folytat a Parsztügyi minisztérium, tűzzel, vassal, nádihegedűvel.
Az önök mindenkor tisztességes Főparassztya


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 30)

FiFike írta:


> ...Markos-Marok Marcsa ma reggel megerkezett es atvette Pixi haz(as)tartasanak vezeteset !
> ...


T. FiFike !

Sajnálattal közlöm Önnel, hogy kedves unokahúga, Markos-Marok Marcsa, aki egyébként tündérien törékeny kis teremtés - mellesleg kitűnő referenciákkal rendelekezik - lemaradt az általam meghirdetett házvezetőnői állásról, mivel az erre meghirdetett pályázatra megkésve jelentkezett. Őt továbbküldtem a közeli bölcsödébe, ahol mint szárazdajka fog a továbbiakban tevékenykedni.
Bemutatom Önnek Blondikát, aki alighogy belépett hozzám, azonnal munkához látott. Ég a kezében a munkadarab, rendkívül otthonosan sürög, forog, izeg, mozog éjt nappallá téve, de villanyoltás után különösen aktív.
Egy kép róla, Blondika a konyhában, sürgés közben :


----------



## bullstar (2006 December 1)

FiFike írta:


> Szioka Bullstar !
> Kepedrol az "oregBika" jutott eszembe ,- aki nem hajkurassza a teheneket hanem szep nyugodtan var a hegyteton , hogy majd azok felsetalnak hozza ;-)
> Cuppp neked es EGESZSEGEDRE !


 
*FiFikém drága bölcs vagy, hogy észrevetted, de remélem te nem puskával jössz a dombra*


----------



## Pixi (2006 December 1)

bullstar írta:


> *FiFikém drága bölcs vagy, hogy észrevetted, de remélem te nem puskával jössz a dombra*


T. Bullstar Úr !

Ha nem tévedek, FiFike felismerte Önben a falu hajdan volt bikáját. Megnyugtathatom, hogy nem puskával megy fel a dombra, hanem a puskáért !


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 1)

Pixisem ne lovoldozzon itt vaktaba mert a vegen csutortokot mond a 6 love-tuje . 
Szeretnem figyelmebe ajanlani uj fajta jatekszerunket , amit a 2 vaslapos kezeles elott ki-be ill. felprobalhat . Ezutan garantaltan eszet (?) vesztve onkent dugja nyakat a tiloba ,de ha .....meg sem ... Regi baratsagunkra valo tekintettel az Udvarholgyekkel szivesen atsegjuk a kezdeti nehezsegeken .
Sztyopa bajtars is alkalmasnak bizonyult , a decemberi majalison dijtalanul veheti igenybe a konditermet mint PixiSorgrof csicskaja .


----------



## Efike (2006 December 1)

FiFike írta:


> Bemutatjuk a kiraji ruhatarban orzott , szabadido diszgatyakat . Ezeket "melegen " ajanlom PixisOrgrof alvo oroszlanjanak kitoresenek megfekezesere .
> Szepseges -tronolo Kiralykisasszony ! szeretnem tudomasara hozni honnan van Efike alsonemuk iranti szeretete es technikai tudasa .
> A kulonleges , felbecsulhetetlen darabokat , a "Szivarvany Nemzetkozi Homokostalalkozon" Efike mutatta be a tisztelt publikumnak .


Ezért a Szivárvány Nemzetközi Homokostalálkozó összes homokját a szemedbe szórom. :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,:


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 1)

A jeles ünnep mit sem ér sör nélkül. Íme a sörsátor felszerelése:


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 2)

Igy jar aki nem a sorsatorban iszik...... :-(


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 2)

Efike írta:


> Ezért a Szivárvány Nemzetközi Homokostalálkozó összes homokját a szemedbe szórom. :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,: :,,:


 
Draga Efikem nem kell ez a porhintes hisz nem fedi be a nyomokat <<<  

Nyomok a homokban , homok a nyomokban ..... tudom , hogy nem szabad a homokost elitelni ( esetleg megsanyargatni ):66: 
Szeresd felebaratodat ......es a lanyokat......


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 2)

Tisztelt Fifike!
Megengedné nekem, hogy Efike csinos fehérneműit a következő kiegészítőkkel lássam el? Úgy érzem, ez még hiányzik a teljes eleganciához.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 2)

Másik két ötletem a tisztassággal, higéniával kapcsolatos első sorban, de azért a látványosságot is szolgálja.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 2)

Kedves Rinka, szeretnem felhivni becses figyelmedet, hogy Efike elindult a kuckod fele es nem volt valami jo szinben


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 2)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Rinka, szeretnem felhivni becses figyelmedet, hogy Efike elindult a kuckod fele es nem volt valami jo szinben




Jó isten, hol a fenében van a felturbózott seprőm! Tűzök elfele villámgyorsan, még mielőtt ideér. Ha életben maradok, majd jelentkezem.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

Beláttam, gyakran vétek helyesírási hibát. Most vettem egy helyesírási szótárt,, a bakik elkerülésére. Utólag azután gondolkodóba estem: használjam, vagy ne használjam.


----------



## Judith (2006 December 3)

Rinkám, ez kell nekünk, meg a spenót! Köszi.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

Judith írta:


> Rinkám, ez kell nekünk, meg a spenót! Köszi.



Judith, új híreim vannak , és kellemesek. Ma új ápolt érkezett, aki a női tábort fogja erősíteni. Bikó régi kedves ismerősöm, remek ötleteivel és humorával biztosan a segítségünkre lesz a majális megrendezésében.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 4)

Rinka írta:


> Judith, új híreim vannak , és kellemesek. Ma új ápolt érkezett, aki a női tábort fogja erősíteni. Bikó régi kedves ismerősöm, remek ötleteivel és humorával biztosan a segítségünkre lesz a majális megrendezésében.


 
Varjuk, dec.14 itt van a nyakunkon. Pixike tuzte ki a datumot, ugyhogy most mar csak elo kell csalogatnunk a maglyara kivankozokat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 4)

Majd adok en nektek, itt tuzeskedni, micsoda dolog ez. Nero is igy kezdte. Mar egy hete maganzarkaban van.


----------



## Judith (2006 December 4)

csocsike írta:


> Majd adok en nektek, itt tuzeskedni, micsoda dolog ez. Nero is igy kezdte. Mar egy hete maganzarkaban van.



Jé, itt van Néro is? Akkor kezdödhet a tüzijáték! :4:


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

Remélem, Elvist nem fenyegeti semmi veszély! Nem szertném, ha Nero felgyújtaná!


----------



## tibi (2006 December 5)

Rinka írta:


> Remélem, Elvist nem fenyegeti semmi veszély! Nem szertném, ha Nero felgyújtaná!


De az sem lenne jó, ha Brutus hátba szúrná. Ámbár a mai világban ugye.......


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

tibi írta:


> De az sem lenne jó, ha Brutus hátba szúrná. Ámbár a mai világban ugye.......



A hátbaszúrás ma divatos cselekedet. Ezért talán előzzük meg a bajt, és mi szúrjuk hátba Brutust. Melyik név alatt rejtőzik?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Varjuk, dec.14 itt van a nyakunkon. Pixike tuzte ki a datumot, ugyhogy most mar csak elo kell csalogatnunk a maglyara kivankozokat.



És miért pont december 14? karácsony előtt neheeeem akarok máglyára meheniiiii!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

Rinka írta:


> És miért pont december 14? karácsony előtt neheeeem akarok máglyára meheniiiii!


 
Nem is megyünk!

A fiúk mennek nyakazásra, fejüket elveszíteni - Rinka kedves nem kell félni,
nem lesz ki ártson nekünk - gyufát sem tudnak gyújtani fejük nélkül, erre mérget vehetsz, de ne Te vedd be!


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

Táltos írta:


> Nem is megyünk!
> 
> A fiúk mennek nyakazásra, fejüket elveszíteni - Rinka kedves nem kell félni,
> nem lesz ki ártson nekünk - gyufát sem tudnak gyújtani fejük nélkül, erre mérget vehetsz, de ne Te vedd be!



Jókor mondod, hogy ne vegyem be! Most végem!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 5)

Rinka írta:


> Jókor mondod, hogy ne vegyem be! Most végem!


 
 

Jajjjj-jajjjj-jajjjj!   

Hol a doki?  Gyomormosást gyorsan!!!! 

Ellenmérget - sört, bort, pálinkát!!! 

Na látom, már nem zöldül, élet van benne, de jó, hujjé!!!


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 5)

Rinka írta:


> És miért pont december 14? karácsony előtt neheeeem akarok máglyára meheniiiii!


 
Hat a Pixi tuzte ki a datumot, megyek hozza panaszra, mert Karacsony elott mindenki elfoglalt. De utanna lesz ne mulass...


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

Táltos írta:


> Jajjjj-jajjjj-jajjjj!
> 
> Hol a doki?  Gyomormosást gyorsan!!!!
> 
> ...



Két gyomormosás és három beöntés rendel. Talán attól még helyrejövök.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Hat a Pixi tuzte ki a datumot, megyek hozza panaszra, mert Karacsony elott mindenki elfoglalt. De utanna lesz ne mulass...



A Királylányunk szavát Pixinek is el kell fogadnia, nincs mese. De inkább mulass legyen mint nemulass.


----------



## Technomágus (2006 December 6)

Ej, mi a kő fortyog itten? 
Tűzrakás, Pirománia,

Technomágus megvédi a Pixi-t.

Velem pedig vigyázni kell, mert én a gömbvillám dobálásban tuti vagyok.


----------



## Technomágus (2006 December 6)

Bíró kérdezi a vádlottat: Miért gyujtotta fel a feleségét?
-Azért bíró úr, mert a szomszéd azt mondta az asszonyra, hogy égetni való. -Hát már dobtam is a gyufát.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 6)

Technomágus írta:


> Ej, mi a kő fortyog itten?
> Tűzrakás, Pirománia,
> 
> Technomágus megvédi a Pixi-t.
> ...


 
Na akkor tessek a Noi Perszonakhoz felsorakozni, kifogas nincs. Mindjart tiltakozni akartal mi...? Gondolkodasnak helye nincs legfeljebb fejvesztesnek


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Na akkor tessek a Noi Perszonakhoz felsorakozni, kifogas nincs. Mindjart tiltakozni akartal mi...? Gondolkodasnak helye nincs legfeljebb fejvesztesnek


Elveszithetjuk veszettul fejunket.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 6)

Amigo írta:


> Elveszithetjuk veszettul fejunket.


 
De nem az Amigo, jo fiukhoz nem nyulunk


----------



## Technomágus (2006 December 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Na akkor tessek a Noi Perszonakhoz felsorakozni, kifogas nincs. Mindjart tiltakozni akartal mi...? Gondolkodasnak helye nincs legfeljebb fejvesztesnek


 
Ha vesznem kell, hát vesszek, de visszajövök.

Ha majd a gyermekeim azt éneklik: " itt kisért apám...."
Na akkor kezdjetek aggódni. 

Nem egyszerü gyerekkorom volt, ezt is túlélem.8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 6)

Technomágus írta:


> Ha vesznem kell, hát vesszek, de visszajövök.
> 
> Ha majd a gyermekeim azt éneklik: " itt kisért apám...."
> Na akkor kezdjetek aggódni.
> ...


 
Nem tulelni , hanem atelni fogod. Ne aggodjon a sebeket palinkas beontessel gyogyitjuk, es esetleg ell kell majd tolteni egy bizonyos idot a zartosztalyunk rozsaszinu szobajaban is. Latod, itt jo dolgod lesz. De errol meg megkerdezzuk a holgyeket, mert nelkuluk nem dontok.:!:


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> De nem az Amigo, jo fiukhoz nem nyulunk


Huh,jo hogy nemlatjak.(pirulok)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)




----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 6)

Amigo írta:


> Huh,jo hogy nemlatjak.(pirulok)


 
Alcazasa erdekeben keretik ezt a sotetitett szemuveget hasznalni---


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Alcazasa erdekeben keretik ezt a sotetitett szemuveget hasznalni---


Elnezest,eppen valami zsak utan kutattam.8)


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 6)

Amigo írta:


> Elnezest,eppen valami zsak utan kutattam.8)


 
:lol:


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> :lol:


Gondoltam a fejemre huzom,de inkabb elfogadom a szemuveget.(Milyen marka)


----------



## Technomágus (2006 December 7)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Nem tulelni , hanem atelni fogod. Ne aggodjon a sebeket palinkas beontessel gyogyitjuk, es esetleg ell kell majd tolteni egy bizonyos idot a zartosztalyunk rozsaszinu szobajaban is. Latod, itt jo dolgod lesz. De errol meg megkerdezzuk a holgyeket, mert nelkuluk nem dontok.:!:


 
Akkor nekem végem van! 

Jaj istenem adjál szárnyaaaat, mint az ágon dalló madááárnak...........


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 7)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Nem tulelni , hanem atelni fogod. Ne aggodjon a sebeket palinkas beontessel gyogyitjuk, es esetleg ell kell majd tolteni egy bizonyos idot a zartosztalyunk rozsaszinu szobajaban is. Latod, itt jo dolgod lesz. De errol meg megkerdezzuk a holgyeket, mert nelkuluk nem dontok.:!:



Királylányunk, légy óvatos! Legelőször a piromán hajlamairól faggasd ki. Semmi esetre nem mehet sem Pixi, sem Efike, sem Sztyopa közelébe, míg meg nem győz bennünket, hogy fél a tűztől.


----------



## Technomágus (2006 December 9)

Rinka írta:


> Királylányunk, légy óvatos! Legelőször a piromán hajlamairól faggasd ki. Semmi esetre nem mehet sem Pixi, sem Efike, sem Sztyopa közelébe, míg meg nem győz bennünket, hogy fél a tűztől.


 
Technomágus, a piromániát már kinőtte, de nem de nem felejti el, sohasem.

Mikor utoljára grillcsirkét ettem nem gondoltam volna, hogy én leszek a következő 

Technomágus, nem szereti a túlzott meleget, mert 4 éves korában sikeresen leforrázta magát, néhány liter forró vízzel.
Egy pozitív emlékem van a dolgot illetően, az hogy délután nem kellett aludnom.
De tüzet rakni azt szeretek, grillparty cimszóval 

Én voltam a hibás, nem az öseim. már akkor is tudtam hülye lenni, és ez csak rosszabb lett, az évek előrehaladtával.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 9)

Technomágus írta:


> Technomágus, a piromániát már kinőtte, de nem de nem felejti el, sohasem.
> 
> Mikor utoljára grillcsirkét ettem nem gondoltam volna, hogy én leszek a következő
> 
> ...


 
Megallapittatott, hogy nem fel a tuztol csak a forro viztol. Arrol is tudomasom jutott, hogy On bizonyos partyk huncut kedveloje. A Majalis Show megtartasa elott az On ohajara grillpartyt rendezunk. A menu: 'Toltott Piritott Manusok Citromkarikaval' pikansan elkeszitve.Desszert: Efiperec, Pixikalacs es ami szem-szajnak ingere. Szakacsunk Technomagus, a magikus fozes balkezese.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

Technomágus írta:


> Technomágus, a piromániát már kinőtte, de nem de nem felejti el, sohasem.
> 
> Mikor utoljára grillcsirkét ettem nem gondoltam volna, hogy én leszek a következő
> 
> ...



Ez egészen megnyugtatóan hangzik, valószínűleg nem jut akkor majd eszedbe máglyát gyújtani.Grillparti jöhet, remélem, szeretsz főzni is.
Az utolsó mondatod rám is jellemző, ez a legfőbb erényünk.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 9)

Rinka írta:


> Ez egészen megnyugtatóan hangzik, valószínűleg nem jut akkor majd eszedbe máglyát gyújtani.Grillparti jöhet, remélem, szeretsz főzni is.
> Az utolsó mondatod rám is jellemző, ez a legfőbb erényünk.


 
Ugy van Ugy van. Okosabbak nem lettunk,de muvelodtunk es maskepp nezzuk a vilagot,hullesegekkel koritve. Mas hibajan elgondolkozunk, de a sajatunkon tanulunk vagy mi a szosz.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

Ím itt van Lumpapa pumpa, már élesíti a késeit a Majálisra. Ő fogja szeletelni
az egybensült férfifalatkákat.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 9)

Rinka írta:


> Ím itt van Lumpapa pumpa, már élesíti a késeit a Majálisra. Ő fogja szeletelni
> az egybensült férfifalatkákat.


 
Es meseszep kinezetevel zavarba fogja hozni az Efi lovagot, nomeg a Pixi alias Muzsat. Ezert egesz biztosan el fognak bujni a tuzbe.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 9)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Es meseszep kinezetevel zavarba fogja hozni az Efi lovagot, nomeg a Pixi alias Muzsat. Ezert egesz biztosan el fognak bujni a tuzbe.



Ez is lenne a cél. Milyen nemes dolog is egy önkéntes máglyahalál.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

Veletek nemigazan szeretnek talalkozni.Felelmetesek lehettek Ti ketten,Rinka es Edit-a mosoporos.(itteni mosopormarka TIDE)


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 10)

Amigo írta:


> Veletek nemigazan szeretnek talalkozni.Felelmetesek lehettek Ti ketten,Rinka es Edit-a mosoporos.(itteni mosopormarka TIDE)


 
Meg meg a rettenetes Puszedli is. Szep csapat.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

csocsike írta:


> Meg meg a rettenetes Puszedli is. Szep csapat.


Huha,bovul a csapatuk?


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 10)

Tiszteltnemhölgyek !

Én mint a Benyuszevi párt férfi belső körének szóvivője, közlöm önökkel még négy napjuk van a Nagy Égés kultúrális rendezvény lebonyolíttásáig.
Kérem önöket a nagyobb hatás érdekében, a hátralévő napokban tessenek spirituszt inni, forgácsot enni, és nitrohigittóban fürdeni.
Az önök tiszteséges Főparassztyuk


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 10)

Én inkább rettegett szeretnék lenni Bár...a rettenetes jelzőnek is van alapja


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

Amigo írta:


> Veletek nemigazan szeretnek talalkozni.Felelmetesek lehettek Ti ketten,Rinka es Edit-a mosoporos.(itteni mosopormarka TIDE)



Fogadd mély köszönetem az elismerésért.Jobban jársz, ha hozzánk csatlakozol a piromán egyénekkel szemben. Mi a máglyától megvédünk, de a pirománokat senki nem védi meg véd és dacvszövetségünktől.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tiszteltnemhölgyek !
> 
> Én mint a Benyuszevi párt férfi belső körének szóvivője, közlöm önökkel még négy napjuk van a Nagy Égés kultúrális rendezvény lebonyolíttásáig.
> Kérem önöket a nagyobb hatás érdekében, a hátralévő napokban tessenek spirituszt inni, forgácsot enni, és nitrohigittóban fürdeni.
> Az önök tiszteséges Főparassztyuk



Mélyen tisztelt Sztyopa!
Ezek szerint Ön már elvégezte a megbízatását, amit feladatul róttam ki a környezetvédőkkel kapcsolatban? Akkor kérem benyújtani a bizonyítékot videóanyag formájában. Megtekintés után királylányunk majd elbírálja, alapos munkát végzett-e a fűrészelés kapcsán, nem csak úgy odakente-e a dolgokat, azután tárgyalhatunk a cölöpök szállításáról.


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 10)

Rinka írta:


> Mélyen tisztelt Sztyopa!
> Ezek szerint Ön már elvégezte a megbízatását, amit feladatul róttam ki a környezetvédőkkel kapcsolatban? Akkor kérem benyújtani a bizonyítékot videóanyag formájában. Megtekintés után királylányunk majd elbírálja, alapos munkát végzett-e a fűrészelés kapcsán, nem csak úgy odakente-e a dolgokat, azután tárgyalhatunk a cölöpök szállításáról.


 
De jó!  Cölöphöz kötözzük a fiúkat? 

Ők lesznek kicsít megperzselve a nyaktiló előtt?  
Huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Nem irigylem Őket. De majd csak túl lesznek rajta, azt a pár napot kibírják még, mehetnek a zártosztályra, ahol összefoltozzuk Őket, s kezdhetik életük előlről a mi örömünkre?  vagy bosszantásunkra? vagy ki tudja mire?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 10)

Táltos írta:


> De jó!  Cölöphöz kötözzük a fiúkat?
> 
> Ők lesznek kicsít megperzselve a nyaktiló előtt?
> Huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Nem irigylem Őket. De majd csak túl lesznek rajta, azt a pár napot kibírják még, mehetnek a zártosztályra, ahol összefoltozzuk Őket, s kezdhetik életük előlről a mi örömünkre?  vagy bosszantásunkra? vagy ki tudja mire?



Nem szívesen lenék fiú a hátralévő négy napban.....


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 11)

Amigo írta:


> Veletek nemigazan szeretnek talalkozni.Felelmetesek lehettek Ti ketten,Rinka es Edit-a mosoporos.(itteni mosopormarka TIDE)


 
Kedves Amigo alias Arriva-Diva!

On alaposan felre lett tajekoztatva. A TIDE a kovetkezot jelenti: 
Tabortuz 
Igazgato
Demonstralo 
Elvtarsnok kis es nagykepu kiralykisasszonya vagyok.
Tevedesbol a vizipisztolyat mosoporral toltotte meg, ami visszafele sult el. Ennek kovetkezteben a tisztitoszer a Magacska szajat alaposan kimosta.
Mivel megtisztulasanak tenye kedvezo lehet szamunkra, keretik a Majalis Showra feliratkozni.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 11)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tiszteltnemhölgyek !
> 
> Én mint a Benyuszevi párt férfi belső körének szóvivője, közlöm önökkel még négy napjuk van a Nagy Égés kultúrális rendezvény lebonyolíttásáig.
> Kérem önöket a nagyobb hatás érdekében, a hátralévő napokban tessenek spirituszt inni, forgácsot enni, és nitrohigittóban fürdeni.
> Az önök tiszteséges Főparassztyuk


 
Kedves Sztyopa tisztesseges foparaszty!

Sajnalatos modon kovetelozesenek helyt nem adhatok. Mi kizarolag napsugarban es tuzforro Kleopatratejben furdozunk szepseges borunk megorzese erdekeben. Onnek viszont kotelezettsegei vannak Rinka asszony fele, amit keretik mar tegnap teljesiteni.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 11)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Amigo alias Arriva-Diva!
> 
> On alaposan felre lett tajekoztatva. A TIDE a kovetkezot jelenti:
> Tabortuz
> ...


Persze,en Onnek elhiszek mindent az osszes forditassal egyutt.De.....a Tide nev lehet az On neve is hatulrol olvasva.A biztonsag kedve-ert megegyszer megneztem,nekem van Tide mosoporom.Igaz,mar kicsit fogytan.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 11)

Amigo írta:


> Persze,en Onnek elhiszek mindent az osszes forditassal egyutt.De.....a Tide nev lehet az On neve is hatulrol olvasva.A biztonsag kedve-ert megegyszer megneztem,nekem van Tide mosoporom.Igaz,mar kicsit fogytan.


 
Tevedes a nevemet nem hatulrol, hanem tukrosen kell olvasni. A mosopor pedig az en vedjegyemmel van elletva. A Vamhatosag dontese alapjan, az eves tobb gallonnal valo hasznalata miatt On koteles ugyanannyi mennyisegu jo minosegu bort befizetni a Kiralyi Elemozsia Raktaromba karpotlaskent


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 11)

KÖRÖZÉS!

Ezennel körözést adunk ki Sztyopa Főparaszt ellen, aki előlem bújkálva mindig ott jelenik meg orvul, ahol éppen nem vagyok. Távoztában mindenféle bűnjeleket hagy maga után, úgy mint macskakaparás, lázító ás bújtogató szövegek, amik a piromán egyének hajlamainak erősítésére alkalmasak.
Aki nevezettet látja valahol, azonnal értesítse a Boszorkánykúriát a Himalája tetején. Nevezett fejére vérdíj is kitűzetik, nevezett saját vérével fizet elfogása után. Lecsapoljuk egy véradóállomásnak.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Tevedes a nevemet nem hatulrol, hanem tukrosen kell olvasni. A mosopor pedig az en vedjegyemmel van elletva. A Vamhatosag dontese alapjan, az eves tobb gallonnal valo hasznalata miatt On koteles ugyanannyi mennyisegu jo minosegu bort befizetni a Kiralyi Elemozsia Raktaromba karpotlaskent


Tisztelt Holgyem!Addig probalgattam a nevet tukrozni,mig eltortem egyetlen piperkoc tukromet.Igy sajnos tovabbra is hatulrol kell tamadnom.A szavaibol az csillog hogy On engem megszeretne adoztatni bor formajaban.Sajnos ez nemigazan mukodik,mivel adocsalasbol vizsgaztam nemis olyan regen.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 12)

Amigo írta:


> Tisztelt Holgyem!Addig probalgattam a nevet tukrozni,mig eltortem egyetlen piperkoc tukromet.Igy sajnos tovabbra is hatulrol kell tamadnom.A szavaibol az csillog hogy On engem megszeretne adoztatni bor formajaban.Sajnos ez nemigazan mukodik,mivel adocsalasbol vizsgaztam nemis olyan regen.


 
Kedves Amigo Piperkoc Urasag!

Az On tukrenek tonkremenetele egy percig sem lep meg. Ugyanis az ABC mellett talalt 1 hetes es igen langyos s'o'r'o'ktol az On keze annyira remegett, hogy nemcsak a tukrot de a kicsi szivem is osszetorte. 
Mivel az adocsalas bevallasanak tenye enyhito korulmenynek szamit, On elsobbseget kapott a Majalis Showra kiteritett 7m hosszu 'tuzes para'zs szonyeg' negykezlabon torteno at- es keresztul setalasahoz. A borok elsikkasztasa miatt Ont az Alkohol Adohatosagnal feljelentettem. Keretik tustent oda bejelentkezni, mert
tovabbra is igenyt tartok kicsi kiralysagom jussara.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Amigo Piperkoc Urasag!
> 
> Az On tukrenek tonkremenetele egy percig sem lep meg. Ugyanis az ABC mellett talalt 1 hetes es igen langyos s'o'r'o'ktol az On keze annyira remegett, hogy nemcsak a tukrot de a kicsi szivem is osszetorte.
> Mivel az adocsalas bevallasanak tenye enyhito korulmenynek szamit, On elsobbseget kapott a Majalis Showra kiteritett 7m hosszu 'tuzes para'zs szonyeg' negykezlabon torteno at- es keresztul setalasahoz. A borok elsikkasztasa miatt Ont az Alkohol Adohatosagnal feljelentettem. Keretik tustent oda bejelentkezni, mert
> tovabbra is igenyt tartok kicsi kiralysagom jussara.


Hahaha.Hihetetlen,nemtalalok szavakat.En a szivtipro. Az elsobbsegem szivesen atadom,nemtartok ra igenyt.A sikkasztas miatt nefajjon az On feje,mert allami iskolaban vegeztem az adocsalasi szakmamat.Igy allamilag vedve vagyok.Sajat vedjegyem van.Az igenyet a jussara nyugodtan megtarthatja,nemvesszuk el magatol.Mi igenytelenek vagyunk.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 13)

Amigo írta:


> Hahaha.Hihetetlen,nemtalalok szavakat.En a szivtipro. Az elsobbsegem szivesen atadom,nemtartok ra igenyt.A sikkasztas miatt nefajjon az On feje,mert allami iskolaban vegeztem az adocsalasi szakmamat.Igy allamilag vedve vagyok.Sajat vedjegyem van.Az igenyet a jussara nyugodtan megtarthatja,nemvesszuk el magatol.Mi igenytelenek vagyunk.


 
Na, megis igaz. Maga a Lehetelen alakok Bolygon kivuli Manusa . Aki szivtipro ill. esztipro is. A boromat elsajatitotta es ettol igen faj a fejem. Az allam amit emleget a fennhatosagom alatt all, igy csak nekem es holgyeimnek van joga az On sorsarol donteni. Ne aggodjek, kegyesek leszunk, kezdetnek a nagy Showra illendo megjelenesere valo tekintettel es legjobb szandekkal, buzogannyal manikurozzuk ki a kormeit.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 13)

Kedves Rinka foboszik gyongye!

Ezuton keretik az On altal eloallitott Majalis-Show programjaba tovabbi ket pontot bejegyezni.
-Tuzes Parazs Szonyeg setaltatas
-Buzoganyos Manikur


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Na, megis igaz. Maga a Lehetelen alakok Bolygon kivuli Manusa . Aki szivtipro ill. esztipro is. A boromat elsajatitotta es ettol igen faj a fejem. Az allam amit emleget a fennhatosagom alatt all, igy csak nekem es holgyeimnek van joga az On sorsarol donteni. Ne aggodjek, kegyesek leszunk, kezdetnek a nagy Showra illendo megjelenesere valo tekintettel es legjobb szandekkal, buzogannyal manikurozzuk ki a kormeit.


Igen,igaz.Bar miota itt vagyok ezen a bolygon,folyamatosan tiprodom.Az On allama minket bolygonkivulieket nemigazan erdekel.Mi magasabb szinten gondolkozunk.A borat pedig amit ugy sajnal komolyszinten atadjuk a nagy Showra ajandekkent.Sajnos az On pedikurosenel nemlesz lehetosegem megjelenni,mert epp aznapi tiprodasom lesz soron.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 13)

Amigo írta:


> Igen,igaz.Bar miota itt vagyok ezen a bolygon,folyamatosan tiprodom.Az On allama minket bolygonkivulieket nemigazan erdekel.Mi magasabb szinten gondolkozunk.A borat pedig amit ugy sajnal komolyszinten atadjuk a nagy Showra ajandekkent.Sajnos az On pedikurosenel nemlesz lehetosegem megjelenni,mert epp aznapi tiprodasom lesz soron.


 
Kedves Amigo!

A magasabb szintu gondolkozas nem osszekeverendo az illuminalt allapottol. Aminek hatasat a tolem orcatlanul eltulajdonitott boromtol nyert. Igy az ajandekom kisse hianyos lett, de elfogadjuk. A tiprodasa tenyleg soron lesz a Buzoganyos Pedikurosnel.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Amigo!
> 
> A magasabb szintu gondolkozas nem osszekeverendo az illuminalt allapottol. Aminek hatasat a tolem orcatlanul eltulajdonitott boromtol nyert. Igy az ajandekom kisse hianyos lett, de elfogadjuk. A tiprodasa tenyleg soron lesz a Buzoganyos Pedikurosnel.


Illuminaltan eleg alacsony szinten vagyok,De ez a hatas most sajnos nem-jelentkezett.(szabin van)On szeretne ram-bizonyitani hogy a borat elloptuk.(foldiszavakkal)De mi szerenyen visszaszolgaltatjuk Kegyednek hianytalanul,mivel utantoltottuk fagyalloval a tovabbi vita elkerulese vegett.A tiprodasi buzgalmamat sajnos nemtudom osszehozni az On buzoganyaval.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 13)

Amigo írta:


> Illuminaltan eleg alacsony szinten vagyok,De ez a hatas most sajnos nem-jelentkezett.(szabin van)On szeretne ram-bizonyitani hogy a borat elloptuk.(foldiszavakkal)De mi szerenyen visszaszolgaltatjuk Kegyednek hianytalanul,mivel utantoltottuk fagyalloval a tovabbi vita elkerulese vegett.A tiprodasi buzgalmamat sajnos nemtudom osszehozni az On buzoganyaval.


 
Az ajandek bort a Piro Manusoknak szantuk az Unnepsegre, szegenyek nem tudom mit fognak szolni, hogy abba On belecsemegezett es utanna sumakul fagyalloval osszekotyvasztotta. Habar az On mergezesi szandeka teljesitheto Igy az ohaja szerint fogunk eljarni.


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 13)

Szepseges tronolo kiralylany ! Ovakodj az Amigo kotyvalekatol mert komoly bacilusgazda lett , kaptam kostolot belole ;-(


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 14)

FiFike írta:


> Szepseges tronolo kiralylany ! Ovakodj az Amigo kotyvalekatol mert komoly bacilusgazda lett , kaptam kostolot belole ;-(


 
Kedves FiFike!

Azonnal megkerem a Rinka Bolcs Boszorkanyt, hogy a csapast rogton vegye le kegyedrol. El a bacival meg a manussal...


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves FiFike!
> 
> Azonnal megkerem a Rinka Bolcs Boszorkanyt, hogy a csapast rogton vegye le kegyedrol. El a bacival meg a manussal...


A manus mar lelepett ufosan.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> A manus mar lelepett ufosan.


 
Csak vigyazzon ne repuljon messze, mert nem kapott ra engedelyt.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Csak vigyazzon ne repuljon messze, mert nem kapott ra engedelyt.


Nem,csak a helyi borospinceig megy.Onnan ugyis nemsokara kirepitik.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> Nem,csak a helyi borospinceig megy.Onnan ugyis nemsokara kirepitik.


 
Sebaj, kicsi kiralysagomba mindig visszajohet a maglyara mulatni


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Sebaj, kicsi kiralysagomba mindig visszajohet a maglyara mulatni


Aha maglyas nemakarok lenni.Nemlehetnek taxis?En hurcolnam az udvari bolond holgyeket.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> Aha maglyas nemakarok lenni.Nemlehetnek taxis?En hurcolnam az udvari bolond holgyeket.


 
Ez egy jo otlet. Maga huzhatna a Pumpkin szekeremet. Maga milyen edes


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Ez egy jo otlet. Maga huzhatna a Pumpkin szekeremet. Maga milyen edes


Miert,tolni nemlehet??


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> Miert,tolni nemlehet??


 
De lehet, ugyanis hatul is van szemem


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> De lehet, ugyanis hatul is van szemem


Jo,akkor majd tologatom felseged udvari bolond nojeit.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves FiFike!
> 
> Azonnal megkerem a Rinka Bolcs Boszorkanyt, hogy a csapast rogton vegye le kegyedrol. El a bacival meg a manussal...



Fifike már meg is gyógyult. Mi a következő feladat?


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

Rinka írta:


> Fifike már meg is gyógyult. Mi a következő feladat?


 
 

A hét csapást leveheted!  

A gyógyítást hagyd meg nekem kérlek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

Táltos írta:


> A hét csapást leveheted!
> 
> A gyógyítást hagyd meg nekem kérlek.



Ez csak természetes! A gyógyítás a Táltosok feladata. Fifikét csak azért nekem kellett kezelni, mert szerinte rontást hozott rá Amigo pancsolmánya.


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

Rinka írta:


> Ez csak természetes! A gyógyítás a Táltosok feladata. Fifikét csak azért nekem kellett kezelni, mert szerinte rontást hozott rá Amigo pancsolmánya.


 
 
Oh! már emlékszem  , azért kérted kölcsön a sípot, dobot meg a hegedűt.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

Táltos írta:


> Oh! már emlékszem  , azért kérted kölcsön a sípot, dobot meg a hegedűt.



Így van, majd visszaküldöm őket. Figyled az ablakodat, megy a küldemény.
Durr! Csöröm-pööm....hát nem nyitottad ki előre?


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

Táltos írta:


> Oh! már emlékszem  , azért kérted kölcsön a sípot, dobot meg a hegedűt.


ugysem felek Toletek.Hihihi


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> ugysem felek Toletek.Hihihi


 

 

Pedig félhetnél két ilyen csajtól , meg a királynőtől , meg e többiektől .

Én a helyedben inkább összehúznám magam, mintsem hencegjek a nagyságommal


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> ugysem felek Toletek.Hihihi



Ezt komolyan gondoltad? Öt perc múlva kopog a krampuszom az ablakodon,
és jaj Neked.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

Rinka írta:


> Ezt komolyan gondoltad? Öt perc múlva kopog a krampuszom az ablakodon,
> és jaj Neked.


Mar gyerekkoromban is azzal ijesztgettek.Nincs is ablakom,satorban lakom.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> Mar gyerekkoromban is azzal ijesztgettek.Nincs is ablakom,satorban lakom.


Csak figyeld, mikor süpped be a sátor teteje! Akkor azután futóra!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 14)

Figyelem!

A mai szórakoztató Nagy Égés fedőnevűösznépi mullacsság résztvevők hijányában elmarad!
Kérem az égetendő derikvenseket, tarcsák karban(olajban) magukat, mer ami késik az nem mullik!
A Főparaszt


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

Rinka írta:


> Csak figyeld, mikor süpped be a sátor teteje! Akkor azután futóra!


Inkabb kiulok eleje,melegszek a tuznel,es onnan figyelek.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

Sztyopa írta:


> Figyelem!
> 
> A mai szórakoztató Nagy Égés fedőnevűösznépi mullacsság résztvevők hijányában elmarad!
> Kérem az égetendő derikvenseket, tarcsák karban(olajban) magukat, mer ami késik az nem mullik!
> A Főparaszt


Azt hittem Te vagy a helyi kisbiro?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

Sztyopa írta:


> Figyelem!
> 
> A mai szórakoztató Nagy Égés fedőnevűösznépi mullacsság résztvevők hijányában elmarad!
> Kérem az égetendő derikvenseket, tarcsák karban(olajban) magukat, mer ami késik az nem mullik!
> A Főparaszt



Mire utolérlek, máris tovatűnsz! Egyszer csak elcsíplek, és akkor lesz aztán égetés a javából. Sajnos, a Nagy Élvezet fedőnevű akció is elmarad, a jelöltek távolmaradásukkal tűntetnek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 14)

Amigo írta:


> Inkabb kiulok eleje,melegszek a tuznel,es onnan figyelek.



Éjfél körül kel számítanod a megjelenésére, előtte hatalmas, hátborzongató kacagást hallasz majd a távolból, és némi vérfagyasztó sikolyt is.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 14)

Amúgy jelen.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 14)

Sztyopa írta:


> Amúgy jelen.


Tisztelegni is kene.


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 14)

Sztyopa írta:


> Figyelem!
> 
> A mai szórakoztató Nagy Égés fedőnevűösznépi mullacsság résztvevők hijányában elmarad!
> Kérem az égetendő derikvenseket, tarcsák karban(olajban) magukat, mer ami késik az nem mullik!
> A Főparaszt


Kedves Sztyopa ! Orommel vettuk tudomasul , hogy e nagy napra elkeszult az unnepiruhaja ! 
Tudatom Onnel , hogy jo kar(ok)ban vagyunk , olajpakolasrol , alvazapolasrol is gondoskodtunk . 
Figyelmeztetem Foparaszt Urunkat , hogy tarcsa szem elott a kovetkezot:
Ami kesik ..az nem mulik , ez azt jelenti , hogy most is letezik !!!!


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 14)

Halihó Fiúk!

A rettegés órái következnek, felvettük álruhánkat.

Íme:


----------



## FiFike (2006 December 15)

halihooooo


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 15)

FiFike írta:


> halihooooo


Felsz,talan?Azert kiabalsz?


----------



## Melitta (2006 December 15)

Latom a Sztyopa ur nagyon kirityentette magat, uj ruhaban feszit.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> Latom a Sztyopa ur nagyon kirityentette magat, uj ruhaban feszit.


 
Hat ez csak termeszetes, a kicsi kiralysagom nomeg Udvarholgyeim szine elott illendokeppen kell megjelenni. Esztetikusan kuldjuk a magjara az odavalokat. Keretik az urakat a varrodambol kiutalt ruhakat magukra olteni.


----------



## pitti (2006 December 16)

Sztyopa írta:


> Amúgy jelen.


Sztyopa tezsvir, joo kinezol ebbe az uj lajbiba. Deak Ferko atyank osszerinyajja magat az irigysegto..


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 17)

Amigo írta:


> Jo,akkor majd tologatom felseged udvari bolond nojeit.


 
Kedves Amigo Fo Hintokocsi Vono!

Keretik keszenletbe allni, a szokasos 'ferfiatuzbe' nezobe megyek Holgyeimmel most rogton.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 17)

pitti írta:


> Sztyopa tezsvir, joo kinezol ebbe az uj lajbiba. Deak Ferko atyank osszerinyajja magat az irigysegto..


 
Hát tesvér ha az emberfija nősüllésre készül akkó bele kő húzni!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 17)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Hat ez csak termeszetes, a kicsi kiralysagom nomeg Udvarholgyeim szine elott illendokeppen kell megjelenni. Esztetikusan kuldjuk a magjara az odavalokat. Keretik az urakat a varrodambol kiutalt ruhakat magukra olteni.


 
Nemtisztelt királykisasszon !
Ez már felháboríttó, hogy idegen kultúra ruháit próbálja ránk erőltetni.
Azt kívánom önnek szeggyen fő magára 130 kilót!
Főparaszt


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 17)

Tisztelt Edit mosopormarka reklam kiralykisasszony!En nem vono,hanem tolo vagyok.Ezt mar illene megjegyeznie.Mivel nekem kell tologatni az udvari bolond nojeit.


----------



## pitti (2006 December 17)

Sztyopa írta:


> az emberfija nősüllésre készül


Jo meggondutad te ezt?:shock: Hagass az oruttekre es ne kapkodd el....:222:


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 17)

pitti írta:


> Jo meggondutad te ezt?:shock: Hagass az oruttekre es ne kapkodd el....:222:


Szeva Pitti.A tapasztalat az hatalom ugyi?


----------



## pitti (2006 December 17)

Amigo írta:


> Szeva Pitti.A tapasztalat az hatalom ugyi?


Hat hatalomnak azert nem neveznem, viszont kellemetlen...


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 17)

pitti írta:


> Hat hatalomnak azert nem neveznem, viszont kellemetlen...


Igen,neha hatalmasan kellemetlen.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 17)

Amigo írta:


> Tisztelt Edit mosopormarka reklam kiralykisasszony!En nem vono,hanem tolo vagyok.Ezt mar illene megjegyeznie.Mivel nekem kell tologatni az udvari bolond nojeit.


 
Kedves Amigo alias ogimA!

Kulon keresere eloleptettem a kiralyi hinto fo huzo- ill. vonojanak. Nemes feladatnak szamit, mar csak azert is, mert a fessen feloltozott Sztyopa Parasztyunk keresere hiztam 130 kg, kizarolag hatso feretalyomra. Ma adakozo hangulatban vagyok. Keretik ne huzavonakodjon tovabb es melegitse be izmait futoolajjal, mert 3 napos ferfivadaszatra megyek bolygon kivul es belul is.

Tovabbra is az On -Teketoriazas nelkuli Hablatyolas Kiralykisasszonya-


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 17)

pitti írta:


> Jo meggondutad te ezt?:shock: Hagass az oruttekre es ne kapkodd el....:222:


 
Kedves Pitti!

Keretik nem bele pittogni a piti ugyunkbe, mert maga igen pittike es pirinyo, es pittosan pityokas megint


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 17)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Amigo alias ogimA!
> 
> Kulon keresere eloleptettem a kiralyi hinto fo huzo- ill. vonojanak. Nemes feladatnak szamit, mar csak azert is, mert a fessen feloltozott Sztyopa Parasztyunk keresere hiztam 130 kg, kizarolag hatso feretalyomra. Ma adakozo hangulatban vagyok. Keretik ne huzavonakodjon tovabb es melegitse be izmait futoolajjal, mert 3 napos ferfivadaszatra megyek bolygon kivul es belul is.
> 
> Tovabbra is az On -Teketoriazas nelkuli Hablatyolas Kiralykisasszonya-


Tisztelt nagyfertalyu asszonysag.Mar szamtalanszor ismeteltem magam,hogy nem huzo,nem vono,hanem tolo vagyok.Ah,szoval megnovesztette az uloizmait,ami azert nemjogositja fol Ont hogy elbolyongjon a bolygoja kozelebol.Mely tisztelettel az On tologatoja.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 17)

Sztyopa írta:


> Nemtisztelt királykisasszon !
> Ez már felháboríttó, hogy idegen kultúra ruháit próbálja ránk erőltetni.
> Azt kívánom önnek szeggyen fő magára 130 kilót!
> Főparaszt


 
Kedves Sztyopa!

Az On fess kinezete meglagyitotta kicsiny szivemet. Ezert tiltakozasanak helyt adok. Ebben a csinos oltozetben keretik megjelenni,ecceruen de szuziesen minden urasagnak.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 18)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Sztyopa!
> 
> Az On fess kinezete meglagyitotta kicsiny szivemet. Ezert tiltakozasanak helyt adok. Ebben a csinos oltozetben keretik megjelenni,ecceruen de szuziesen minden urasagnak.


Aha,sztriptiz bal lesz az udvaron?es....a nagyfertalyu udvari bolond nok hogy jelennek meg? Egyszeruen jelenunk meg,na de szuzen??Fizikai keptelenseg.


----------



## pitti (2006 December 18)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Pitti!
> 
> Keretik nem bele pittogni a piti ugyunkbe, mert maga igen pittike es pirinyo, es pittosan pityokas megint


Ennek semmi koze a pityokassaghoz jur hajness. Ez evtizedek keserves tapasztalatanak az osszegzese....:111:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 18)

pitti írta:


> Ennek semmi koze a pityokassaghoz jur hajness. Ez evtizedek keserves tapasztalatanak az osszegzese....:111:


 
Akkor nem keseregni, hanem inni:777:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 18)

Amigo írta:


> Aha,sztriptiz bal lesz az udvaron?es....a nagyfertalyu udvari bolond nok hogy jelennek meg? Egyszeruen jelenunk meg,na de szuzen??Fizikai keptelenseg.


 
A tuz tisztito hatasatol, szuzekke fognak valni, ez fizikai teny.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 18)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> A tuz tisztito hatasatol, szuzekke fognak valni, ez fizikai teny.


Szerintem inkabb budosekke.Ez a fizikai teny.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 18)

Amigo írta:


> Szerintem inkabb budosekke.Ez a fizikai teny.


 
Most igazat kell adnom, tehat; budos, szuzies, fekete, porhanyos...ez is teny


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 18)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Most igazat kell adnom, tehat; budos, szuzies, fekete, porhanyos...ez is teny


Nekem mindig igazam van.Ez is fizikai teny.


----------



## pitti (2006 December 18)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Akkor nem keseregni, hanem inni:777:


Igenis!! Jelentem ertettem!!! Parancs az parancs!:222:


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 18)

Amigo írta:


> Aha,sztriptiz bal lesz az udvaron?es....a nagyfertalyu udvari bolond nok hogy jelennek meg? Egyszeruen jelenunk meg,na de szuzen??Fizikai keptelenseg.



A nagy fertályú udvaribolond-nők búrorszövetben jelennek meg, ők szolgáltatják az ülőalkalmatosságokat.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 19)

Rinka írta:


> A nagy fertályú udvaribolond-nők búrorszövetben jelennek meg, ők szolgáltatják az ülőalkalmatosságokat.


Szoval butorozott nokon ul majd a kozonseg.Sokan vannak?Az uloalkalmatossagok.


----------



## Maszatka (2006 December 19)

Tisztelt Egybregyűltek (hmmm...lehet, hogy egyedül vagyok???...vagy többen is vagyunk, de mind a fejemben???)

Köszöntök mindenkit...Táltos kifejezett óhaja miatt vagyok itt...azt hiszem, ez lesz az én igazi otthonom...bár ahogy most látom, igen egyedül vagyok, mert mintha már vagy egy hónapja nem járt volna itt senki (hópihe...hahópihe...van itt valaki??? - kiáltásom elillant a kihalt kórtermeken).

Az orvosom kérése, hogy fűzzek gyöngyöt...azt állítja, az megnyugtatja az idegeimet...csak azt nem értem, miért gurulnak el állandóan, és ettől miért vagyok még idegesebb??????


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 19)

Maszatka írta:


> Tisztelt Egybregyűltek (hmmm...lehet, hogy egyedül vagyok???...vagy többen is vagyunk, de mind a fejemben???)
> 
> Köszöntök mindenkit...Táltos kifejezett óhaja miatt vagyok itt...azt hiszem, ez lesz az én igazi otthonom...bár ahogy most látom, igen egyedül vagyok, mert mintha már vagy egy hónapja nem járt volna itt senki (hópihe...hahópihe...van itt valaki??? - kiáltásom elillant a kihalt kórtermeken).
> 
> Az orvosom kérése, hogy fűzzek gyöngyöt...azt állítja, az megnyugtatja az idegeime...csak azt nem értem, miért gurulnak el állandóan, és ettől miért vagyok még idegesebb??????


 
Most nem lesz nagy a tolongás látogatókban. Ápolók vigyázni fognak rád, ellátnak minden finomsággal, jóval - csak bírd ki. 
Az ünnepek után, ha még lábra tudsz állni, tudsz még gondolkodni, visszatérünk ügyedre.  
Addig is vigyázz idegeidre, kösd össze árammal.


----------



## Maszatka (2006 December 19)

Segííííítsééééég (visszhangzik a kiáltásom újfent a kihalt kórtermeken): elgurult a gyóóóóóógyszerem....mi lesz velem az ünnepek alatt????
Az idegeim megnyugtatása végett pedig befonom a hajam...vagy tízszer  

Khmmmm...megígérem (ritkán ígérek, mert be kell tartani, amit még nem tudhattok, de így van), hogy méltó leszek új otthonomhoz a távollét alatt is.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

Maszatka írta:


> Segííííítsééééég (visszhangzik a kiáltásom újfent a kihalt kórtermeken): elgurult a gyóóóóóógyszerem....mi lesz velem az ünnepek alatt????
> Az idegeim megnyugtatása végett pedig befonom a hajam...vagy tízszer
> 
> Khmmmm...megígérem (ritkán ígérek, mert be kell tartani, amit még nem tudhattok, de így van), hogy méltó leszek új otthonomhoz a távollét alatt is.



Ígérem Neked, az ünnepek után olyan gondos ápolásban részesülsz majd, hogy a befont hajad is ki fog egyenesedni. Most egy pici pangás van itt, részben a gyógyultan eltávozott betegek, részben a karácsonyi ünnepek miatt. Az ünnep elmúltával a megmaradt betegek majd kezelésbe vesznek, lesz beöntés, elekrosokk és minden finomság. Addig pihend ki magad, mert utána nem lesz pihenésed.


----------



## Maszatka (2006 December 19)

Rinka írta:


> Ígérem Neked, az ünnepek után olyan gondos ápolásban részesülsz majd, hogy a befont hajad is ki fog egyenesedni. Most egy pici pangás van itt, részben a gyógyultan eltávozott betegek, részben a karácsonyi ünnepek miatt. Az ünnep elmúltával a megmaradt betegek majd kezelésbe vesznek, lesz beöntés, elekrosokk és minden finomság. Addig pihend ki magad, mert utána nem lesz pihenésed.


 
Szerintem ha annyi beiglit eszem, mint ahogy tervezem, talán nem is fog ártani némi gyorsító   
Szerinted lehetséges az őrületből meggyógyulni??? Egyáltalán ha azt _hisszük_ magunkról, hogy őrültek vagyunk, akkor _tényleg _azok vagyunk? Vagy mi van, ha a környezetünk hiszi azt, hogy megőrültünk, holott a mi őrületünk valójában a mi teljesen normális létünk???

Kék kód-kék kód...Green doktort hívják a sürgősségire..."Doktor, elveszítjük a beteget"...tolja ide a defibrillátort...töltést 300-ra...hátra, ne érjen a beteghez és az ágyhoz - ha csak nem akar nyáladzani -...semmi...töltést 400-ra...kész...visszahoztuk...sinus ritmus visszaállt...folyamatosan figyljék a beteget...10 percenként észleljék - Green doktor megtörölte gyöngyöző homlokát és fáradtan elvonult az orvosi szobába pihenni -


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

Amigo írta:


> Szoval butorozott nokon ul majd a kozonseg.Sokan vannak?Az uloalkalmatossagok.


Többen vannak, mint ahányan fel is vállalják.
Egyet biztosan tudok, aki fel is vállalja mind a bolondságát, mind a nagy fertályát.:4:
Mivel nőkről van szó, azt hiszem, a bolondságot szívesebben felvállalják, mint a nagy fertályt, úgyhogy lehet, legtöbben csak a földre ülhetnek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

Maszatka írta:


> Szerintem ha annyi beiglit eszem, mint ahogy tervezem, talán nem is fog ártani némi gyorsító
> Szerinted lehetséges az őrületből meggyógyulni??? Egyáltalán ha azt _hisszük_ magunkról, hogy őrültek vagyunk, akkor _tényleg _azok vagyunk? Vagy mi van, ha a környezetünk hiszi azt, hogy megőrültünk, holott a mi őrületünk valójában a mi teljesen normális létünk???
> 
> Kék kód-kék kód...Green doktort hívják a sürgősségire..."Doktor, elveszítjük a beteget"...tolja ide a defibrillátort...töltést 300-ra...hátra, ne érjen a beteghez és az ágyhoz - ha csak nem akar nyáladzani -...semmi...töltést 400-ra...kész...visszahoztuk...sinus ritmus visszaállt...folyamatosan figyljék a beteget...10 percenként észleljék - Green doktor megtörölte gyöngyöző homlokát és fáradtan elvonult az orvosi szobába pihenni -



Szerintem, még nem vagy egészen tisztában az itteni gyorsító mibenlétében.
A csapra szerelik fel a slagot, úgy kapod a beöntést. Frankó, egyél csak minél több beiglit, lesz dolga a slagnak. Utána le is tud mosni.Egyúttal megvan a hideg zuhany is.
Green doktorral vigyázz, őt nem ismerem, itt nem dolgozik ilyen. Lehet hogy ő normális, és akkor Neked annyi!


----------



## Maszatka (2006 December 19)

Rinka írta:


> Szerintem, még nem vagy egészen tisztában az itteni gyorsító mibenlétében.
> A csapra szerelik fel a slagot, úgy kapod a beöntést. Frankó, egyél csak minél több beiglit, lesz dolga a slagnak. Utána le is tud mosni.Egyúttal megvan a hideg zuhany is.
> Green doktorral vigyázz, őt nem ismerem, itt nem dolgozik ilyen. Lehet hogy ő normális, és akkor Neked annyi!


 

Na most ettől kifeküdtem   ....elég vizuális vagyok és elképzeltem....de állok elébe (nem tudom abbahagyni a nevetést   )...azt hiszem, ez tényleg az én új otthonom...már látom, hogy jól fogom amgam itt érezni...mit nekem jelenléti ív, ez is megteszi

Igenis Ma'am, rápihenek az ünnepekre, hogy a slag el ne tántorítson...


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

Maszatka írta:


> Na most ettől kifeküdtem   ....elég vizuális vagyok és elképzeltem....de állok elébe (nem tudom abbahagyni a nevetést   )...azt hiszem, ez tényleg az én új otthonom...már látom, hogy jól fogom amgam itt érezni...mit nekem jelenléti ív, ez is megteszi
> 
> Igenis Ma'am, rápihenek az ünnepekre, hogy a slag el ne tántorítson...



Még nem tudsz mindent. itt nagyon spórolnak rajtunk. Néha elsumákolják az elekrosokkot. Mivel egy idő után függővé válsz, magadnak kell megszerezned azt a kis élvezetet. Finom, ha egy lavór vízben állva beledugod a csavarhúzót a konnektorba, de legigazibb a konnektorba pisilés, csak az a nőknek egy kicsit macerás. Hiába, a fiúknak minden könnyebb. 
A nápolyinkat is folyton lenyúlják, van egy Béka nevezetű, aki eltűnteti előlünk. Legjobb, ha a párnád alatt tartod, csak este ne felejtsd el kivenni, mert zsemlemorzsa lesz belőle.


----------



## Maszatka (2006 December 19)

Rinka írta:


> Még nem tudsz mindent. itt nagyon spórolnak rajtunk. Néha elsumákolják az elekrosokkot. Mivel egy idő után függővé válsz, magadnak kell megszerezned azt a kis élvezetet. Finom, ha egy lavór vízben állva beledugod a csavarhúzót a konnektorba, de legigazibb a konnektorba pisilés, csak az a nőknek egy kicsit macerás. Hiába, a fiúknak minden könnyebb.
> A nápolyinkat is folyton lenyúlják, van egy Béka nevezetű, aki eltűnteti előlünk. Legjobb, ha a párnád alatt tartod, csak este ne felejtsd el kivenni, mert zsemlemorzsa lesz belőle.


 

Szerintem ne folytasd, mert nem bírom ki nevetés nélkül és ha így folytatom a magamban nevetgélést, másik Zártosztályra visznek, ahol nem fogom magam ilyen jól érezni...   A zubbony is szűk lenne, akkor meg hogy dugom be a konnektorba a csavarhúzót???


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 19)

Maszatka írta:


> Szerintem ne folytasd, mert nem bírom ki nevetés nélkül és ha így folytatom a magamban nevetgélést, másik Zártosztályra visznek, ahol nem fogom magam ilyen jól érezni...   A zubbony is szűk lenne, akkor meg hogy dugom be a konnektorba a csavarhúzót???



Ez itten a zárt osztály egyik részlege, kérem szépen. A kényszerzubbonyt pedig nem kaphatod meg, mert szinte mindig én viselem, és csak egy van belőle.
Most elmegyek valamit dolgozni is, mert kitagad a családom, ha beigli helyett a vicceimet nyújtom át nekik a karácsonyfa alatt. Ők ugyanis már nem annyira élvezik, mint inkább megijednek, ha nincs rajtam a hátul kötött ingecském. Visz lát, majd találkozunk.


----------



## Maszatka (2006 December 19)

Rinka írta:


> Ez itten a zárt osztály egyik részlege, kérem szépen. A kényszerzubbonyt pedig nem kaphatod meg, mert szinte mindig én viselem, és csak egy van belőle.
> Most elmegyek valamit dolgozni is, mert kitagad a családom, ha beigli helyett a vicceimet nyújtom át nekik a karácsonyfa alatt. Ők ugyanis már nem annyira élvezik, mint inkább megijednek, ha nincs rajtam a hátul kötött ingecském. Visz lát, majd találkozunk.


 

Semmi gond, nekem is elég sok dolgom van...nem hiszem, hogy annyira szörnyű látvány, ha nincs rajtad a kötött ingecskéd 
Viszlát, talán már csak holnap tudok én is benézni.

Jó sütkérezést.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 20)

Maszatka írta:


> Szerintem ha annyi beiglit eszem, mint ahogy tervezem, talán nem is fog ártani némi gyorsító
> Szerinted lehetséges az őrületből meggyógyulni??? Egyáltalán ha azt _hisszük_ magunkról, hogy őrültek vagyunk, akkor _tényleg _azok vagyunk? Vagy mi van, ha a környezetünk hiszi azt, hogy megőrültünk, holott a mi őrületünk valójában a mi teljesen normális létünk???
> 
> Kék kód-kék kód...Green doktort hívják a sürgősségire..."Doktor, elveszítjük a beteget"...tolja ide a defibrillátort...töltést 300-ra...hátra, ne érjen a beteghez és az ágyhoz - ha csak nem akar nyáladzani -...semmi...töltést 400-ra...kész...visszahoztuk...sinus ritmus visszaállt...folyamatosan figyljék a beteget...10 percenként észleljék - Green doktor megtörölte gyöngyöző homlokát és fáradtan elvonult az orvosi szobába pihenni -


 
Kedves Maszatka!
Nem bonyolult az élet idebenn.
Hogy kedvenc idézetemmel éljek: "Minket most bezártak ide, mert mások vagyunk, akik ide bezártak!"


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 20)

Maszatka írta:


> Na most ettől kifeküdtem   ....elég vizuális vagyok és elképzeltem....de állok elébe (nem tudom abbahagyni a nevetést   )...azt hiszem, ez tényleg az én új otthonom...már látom, hogy jól fogom amgam itt érezni...mit nekem jelenléti ív, ez is megteszi
> 
> Igenis Ma'am, rápihenek az ünnepekre, hogy a slag el ne tántorítson...


 
Már az elején megírtam, nem érhető? 

Ez az első fokozat, utánna jöhet a többi, majd a felvételi kérelem és a végén, de nem utolsó sorban a jelenléti ív. Ekkor válsz igazi taggá, s lehet egy BéNyuSzeVi-s aláírásod. Heheréssz csak addig.  

Nem is tudod, mi vár még rád, s mennyibe kerül ez Neked.


----------



## oma (2006 December 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> Kedves Maszatka!
> Nem bonyolult az élet idebenn.
> Hogy kedvenc idézetemmel éljek: "Minket most bezártak ide, mert mások vagyunk, akik ide bezártak!"



Jaj, ez nekem is kedvencem.. 

Minket most bezártak ide, mert mások vagyunk
Mint azok, akik ide bezártak
Őrület, őrület, de van benne rendszer
És mi majd jók leszünk egymásnak
...

/Müller Péter Sziámi: Apokalipszis itt és most/


----------



## Maszatka (2006 December 21)

Táltos írta:


> Már az elején megírtam, nem érhető?
> 
> Ez az első fokozat, utánna jöhet a többi, majd a felvételi kérelem és a végén, de nem utolsó sorban a jelenléti ív. Ekkor válsz igazi taggá, s lehet egy BéNyuSzeVi-s aláírásod. Heheréssz csak addig.
> 
> Nem is tudod, mi vár még rád, s mennyibe kerül ez Neked.


 
Tisztelt Egybegyűltek!   
Csak pár pillanatra jöttem, de amint látom, kezd éledezni a Gittegylet, nem hiába rágom azt a fránya gittet...

Táltos,
Szerintem ne is mondjátok meg, mibe fog nekem kerülni a tagfelvétel, mert talán elvennétek tőle a kedvem...így meg gyűröm magam, mert úgy gondolom, megéri 

Sztyopa,
Az idézet tökéletes, bár én a kinnrekedteket sajnálom igazán, mert én idebent szabadabb vagyok, mint a többiek odakint "szabadon"  

Rinka,
Igérem jó leszek...vagyis hű leszek az őrülethez...és amint visszatérek....huhuhuhúúúúú, az lesz ám az igazi zárt osztály  

Mindenkinek kívánok Őrületes Karácsonyt (de csak módjával) és Boldog Új Évet (petárdákat elkerülni ), januárban visszatérek kedvenc Gittegyletembe és tagjaihoz


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 22)

Tisztelt Maszatka

Hogy fölkészítsem önt a megrázkódtatásokra a következő dalokat ajánlanám:


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 2)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Maszatka
> 
> Hogy fölkészítsem önt a megrázkódtatásokra a következő dalokat ajánlanám:


 

Hát itt vagyok Kedveskéim 

Sztyopa, az idősebb jogán tegeződhetünk 

Az egyik zenét meghallgattam...húúúúú, elég idegborzoló az én vájt füleimnek. Próbálom szoktatni magam hozzá (talán pár év múlva sikerül is )


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 2)

Maszatka dübörög a Zártosztály ajtaján: Itthon vagyok, megjöttem, engedjetek beeeeeee...nem akarok kint maradni


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 2)

Holnap visszanézek, hátha akkor már a szobastársak is ébredeznek majd


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

Maszatka írta:


> Hát itt vagyok Kedveskéim
> 
> Sztyopa, az idősebb jogán tegeződhetünk
> 
> Az egyik zenét meghallgattam...húúúúú, elég idegborzoló az én vájt füleimnek. Próbálom szoktatni magam hozzá (talán pár év múlva sikerül is )



Pedig erre fel kell készülnöd itt. Többek kötött az ilyen zenékre is. Na meg arra, hogy Sztyopa gyűjti már a gyújtóst a máglyához, erre szánták az itteni nőbetegeket. Ültél már máglyán?


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 2)

Rinka írta:


> Pedig erre fel kell készülnöd itt. Többek kötött az ilyen zenékre is. Na meg arra, hogy Sztyopa gyűjti már a gyújtóst a máglyához, erre szánták az itteni nőbetegeket. Ültél már máglyán?


 

Hmmm...Maszatka gondolkoz: honnan tudja Rinka, hogy Maszatka nőbeteg???  

Az előző életeim egyikén már biztos pirultam máglyán...vagy akár többször is...erre az életre is jutott egy kevés belőle


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

Maszatka írta:


> Hmmm...Maszatka gondolkoz: honnan tudja Rinka, hogy Maszatka nőbeteg???
> 
> Az előző életeim egyikén már biztos pirultam máglyán...vagy akár többször is...erre az életre is jutott egy kevés belőle



Ajajj! Lehet, hogy Maszatka egyike lesz azoknak, akik a máglyát gyújtják alattunk? Teljes kétségbeesés lett úrrá rajtam. Maszatkának azonnali dupla beöntést rendelek el ez esetben.


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 2)

Rinka írta:


> Ajajj! Lehet, hogy Maszatka egyike lesz azoknak, akik a máglyát gyújtják alattunk? Teljes kétségbeesés lett úrrá rajtam. Maszatkának azonnali dupla beöntést rendelek el ez esetben.


 
Hahaha...majd meglátjuk, bár nem vagyok piromániás.
De most, hogy így kiderültem, amint lesz időm, teszek fel magamról hozzám illő képet  

Most kicsit lépek, munka van


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

Maszatka írta:


> Hahaha...majd meglátjuk, bár nem vagyok piromániás.
> De most, hogy így kiderültem, amint lesz időm, teszek fel magamról hozzám illő képet
> 
> Most kicsit lépek, munka van



Hali, jó munkát. Beöntést elhalasztjuk a kép megérkezéséig.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

Kedves Maszatka !
Orulok , hogy szemelyeddel novekedett az apoltak szama . Egyenlore a kezelesedet Rinka tanacsara elhalasztjuk . Sztyopatol ovakodjal mert van am nekije olajos fureszpora amit a porzsolesunkre tartogat . ;-)


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Kedves Maszatka !
> Orulok , hogy szemelyeddel novekedett az apoltak szama . Egyenlore a kezelesedet Rinka tanacsara elhalasztjuk . Sztyopatol ovakodjal mert van am nekije olajos fureszpora amit a porzsolesunkre tartogat . ;-)


 

Köszönöm a szívmelengető köszöntést...tettem fel képet és a profilomban is van már...sajnos ma is csak kevés időm van, holnap folytatom, ha addig nem ítéltek halálra a képek láttán   

További jó szórakozást!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Maszatka írta:


> Köszönöm a szívmelengető köszöntést...tettem fel képet és a profilomban is van már...sajnos ma is csak kevés időm van, holnap folytatom, ha addig nem ítéltek halálra a képek láttán
> 
> További jó szórakozást!


 
Igazi, belevaló csaj vagy! 

Nem volt véletlen, hogy beutaltalak a Zártosztályra! 

Méltó társa leszel Rinkának, FiFikének és minden Lánynak. 
Na Fiúk most kössétek fel a gatyát, ismét egy méltó ellenfél, akinek humora is van - és nézzétek meg a képeket, ráadásul nagyon bátor.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Január 4)

A beontes, az elektrosok,melle a kigyomerget is felvehetjuk a repertuarunkba


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Melitta írta:


> A beontes, az elektrosok,melle a kigyomerget is felvehetjuk a repertuarunkba


 
Jól beszéltél! 

Reszkessetek Fiúk! ha egyáltalán elő mertek bújni odutokból.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Huhuuuuu de jooooooooooooo........... Maszatka tovabbkepzesben reszesit majd minket . Megtanulhatjuk tole , hogyan melengessunk kigyot a keblunkon ;-) Lattatok a kepet ? Mi van fiuk ? Merre koboroltok ????


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Maszatka írta:


> Köszönöm a szívmelengető köszöntést...tettem fel képet és a profilomban is van már...sajnos ma is csak kevés időm van, holnap folytatom, ha addig nem ítéltek halálra a képek láttán
> 
> További jó szórakozást!



Ezek szerint nem csalt a megérzésem. Üdv a női ápoltak körében.


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! 

Úgy látom a képek megtették hatásukat...Szeretnék is méltó társa lenni az itteni ápoltaknak, remélem nem okozok csalódást az ápolóknak sem...a kígyóméreg mellé keresek még valamit...
A bátorságom két évig szedtem össze, hgy a nyakamba merjem tenni a 8 kg színtiszta izmot...amolyan próbának szántam, mert kiváncsi voltam, miért van belénk kódolva ez az iszonyatos félelem az ilyesfajta állatokkal szemben.
Városliget, gyereknap volt kint egy lelkes kígyótartó, aki pénzért csinált polaroid képeket...ez lett belőle


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Igazi, belevaló csaj vagy!
> 
> Nem volt véletlen, hogy beutaltalak a Zártosztályra!
> 
> ...


 

Köszönöm a dícséretet, nagyon jólesett  
Bár én nem ellenfél szeretnék lenni (kitartó ellenfél tudok lenni, ha rákényszerülök)...bár megvédem magam mindenkitől, ha kell.

Inkább mesélek valami vicceset, olyan Zártosztályhoz illőt:

A munkahelyemen (egy országos terjesztésű gazdasági napilap) a terjesztés irodájában pár hónapja egy egérke hesszelt. Jól érezte magát, mert talált nem kevés Győri édes kekszet, így nem volt gondja...tegnapelőtt éppen utánpótlásért jött és a dobozban kaparászott, amikor elkaptuk...gondoltuk háziasítjuk, megérdemli, hogy éljen, mert ez a túlélés már tiszteletre méltó...de egér barátunk nem így gondolta...elrohant, én és egy kolléganőm utána a folyosón...egér visszafordul, elindul felénk...kicselez minket és berohan egy zegzugos szobába...mi utána, de elbújt...azt hittük, soha nem kerül elő...ma szóltak a szerkesztők, hogy már ők etetik Szóval vicces látványt nyújtottunk

Aztán elképzeltem a jelenetet az egér szemszögéből:

egérke beszalad a zegzugos szobába, falnak veti a hátát, zihálva veszi a levegőt és páni félelemmel a hangjában sikoltja: "ezek meg akarnak engem öööölni"...na de nem hagyom, akkor is túlélem és az ük-ük-ük unokáimnak fogom mesélni, hogy az óriások rám támadtak de én túljártam az eszükön


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Maszatka írta:


> Köszönöm a dícséretet, nagyon jólesett
> Bár én nem ellenfél szeretnék lenni (kitartó ellenfél tudok lenni, ha rákényszerülök)...bár megvédem magam mindenkitől, ha kell.
> 
> Inkább mesélek valami vicceset, olyan Zártosztályhoz illőt:
> ...


 
 Na látod, mondtam én, hogy bátor vagy . Másutt már sikoltozva toporzékoltak volna az asztalon, vagy a széken állva a csajok. 

Az egér szemszögéből jelenet muris lehet, meséld tovább a betegtársaknak, hátha átvállalják a beöntésed egy részét, vagy megúszod az elektrosokkos kezelést,   amennyiben kikészíted az ápolókat.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

Kigyo utan semmiseg egy egerke ...az erzekeny kebelnek ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 12)

Rinka írta:


> A nagy fertályú udvaribolond-nők búrorszövetben jelennek meg, ők szolgáltatják az ülőalkalmatosságokat.


Itt mindig erdemes visszaolvasni . Karpittal ellatott , loszorrel kitomott , (afrikos) udvaribolond holgyek mint uloalkamatossagok . Na csak bejottem apolni a holtakat ......hol vagytok CIMBORAK ?????????:4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 15)

Bejottem kicsit puhitani a gittet .........mert csak ragodunk , ragodunk .....


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 15)

FiFike írta:


> Bejottem kicsit puhitani a gittet .........mert csak ragodunk , ragodunk .....


 
A fiúk szolidarításból elmentek a bányába dolgozni  , egyes lányok meg velük mentek  , egyedül maradtunk, mi lesz a bemutatóval? nyaktilóval? műsorral?
Hiába puhítod, nem lehet visszaragasztani Őket, legalábbis addig, míg meg nem unják.


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Január 18)

Táltos írta:


> A fiúk szolidarításból elmentek a bányába dolgozni  , egyes lányok meg velük mentek  , egyedül maradtunk, mi lesz a bemutatóval? nyaktilóval? műsorral?
> Hiába puhítod, nem lehet visszaragasztani Őket, legalábbis addig, míg meg nem unják.


 
Sziasztok lélektársaim 

Bocsássatok meg, hogy csak alig-alig nézek be hozzátok, de ez a kenyérkereset mostanság kissé hosszadalmas és fárasztó....és i értelme??? 
Szóval rosszalkodom én, ahogy Táltos jól mondta, a bányában, de egyszer majdcsak fellélegezhetem és akkor aztán kérem a szobám kulcsát . És hozom a kígyómérget is, ti meg hozhatjátok a nyaktilót, beöntőkészüléket, meg minden mást, amit addig kifundáltok 
Az egeres sztori folytatása nincs elfeledve, alkalmasint eljátszom nektek...

Most viszont húzok vissza a "törpéimhez" gályázni.

Szép napot, szép estét nektetk, amint tudok, jövök újra.


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 1)

Hahhóóó Párttagok!
Tessék itt bejelentkezni, vagy felbételt kérni újak :-D


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 1)

Jelentem, én, mint Párttag, dolgozom keményen


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

Ila1 írta:


> Hahhóóó Párttagok!
> Tessék itt bejelentkezni, vagy felbételt kérni újak :-D


 
A párttagok zöme sajna eltűnt, csak a szerinted "klímaxosok" egy része maradt. De vigasztaljon, én nem voltam, nem vagyok, de Te lehetsz még! Eddig soha sem bántottalak egy szóval sem, nem tudom, Te miért tetted?


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 1)

Táltos írta:


> A párttagok zöme sajna eltűnt, csak a szerinted "klímaxosok" egy része maradt. De vigasztaljon, én nem voltam, nem vagyok, de Te lehetsz még! Eddig soha sem bántottalak egy szóval sem, nem tudom, Te miért tetted?


Jaj Táltos!!! Én nem személyeskedtem senkivel!!!! Senkire nem gondoltam, amikor leírtam azokat a sorokat, nem értem ki miért veszi magára. Tudod van egy olyan mondás is: akinek nem inge.... Nem kell a feszültséget kelteni, csak egy ártatlan poén volt. Ennyi!!!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

Ila1 írta:


> Jaj Táltos!!! Én nem személyeskedtem senkivel!!!! Senkire nem gondoltam, amikor leírtam azokat a sorokat, nem értem ki miért veszi magára. Tudod van egy olyan mondás is: akinek nem inge.... Nem kell a feszültséget kelteni, csak egy ártatlan poén volt. Ennyi!!!


 
Akkor légyszi nézd meg, mire írtad, mire válaszoltál, mert én átolvastam a többiek felhívására az egészet. Igen sértő volt a kijelentésed zöme. Pl. amikor Amigo is banyázott, akkor azt válaszoltad, ez tuti, talált, nézd át, nem folytatom. Nem mi , hanem ti személyeskedtetek, illetve a többiek, te meg csatlakoztál hozzájuk. Azért vesszük magunkra, mert rólunk szólt a banya kifejezés.Mi senkít nem sértegettünk, elvárjuk tőletek, hogy ti se tegyétek ezt.
És én ezt nem nevezném ártatlan poénnak, hanem inkább másnak. 
Üdv.:Táltos


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 1)

Táltos írta:


> Akkor légyszi nézd meg, mire írtad, mire válaszoltál, mert én átolvastam a többiek felhívására az egészet. Igen sértő volt a kijelentésed zöme. Pl. amikor Amigo is banyázott, akkor azt válaszoltad, ez tuti, talált, nézd át, nem folytatom. Nem mi , hanem ti személyeskedtetek, illetve a többiek, te meg csatlakoztál hozzájuk. Azért vesszük magunkra, mert rólunk szólt a banya kifejezés.Mi senkít nem sértegettünk, elvárjuk tőletek, hogy ti se tegyétek ezt.
> És én ezt nem nevezném ártatlan poénnak, hanem inkább másnak.
> Üdv.:Táltos


Ez a topik a boszinkak szól, pontosabban nekünk: Mártinak Hexének és nekem....a chaten így hívnak minket BOSZIK, BANYÁK!!!!
Sajnálom, hogy ez félreérthető volt számotokra!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 1)

Táltos írta:


> Akkor légyszi nézd meg, mire írtad, mire válaszoltál, mert én átolvastam a többiek felhívására az egészet. Igen sértő volt a kijelentésed zöme. Pl. amikor Amigo is banyázott, akkor azt válaszoltad, ez tuti, talált, nézd át, nem folytatom. Nem mi , hanem ti személyeskedtetek, illetve a többiek, te meg csatlakoztál hozzájuk. Azért vesszük magunkra, mert rólunk szólt a banya kifejezés.Mi senkít nem sértegettünk, elvárjuk tőletek, hogy ti se tegyétek ezt.
> És én ezt nem nevezném ártatlan poénnak, hanem inkább másnak.
> Üdv.:Táltos


 
:shock: Huh! Én, lemaradtam valamiről???  :shock:


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 1)

Forgoszel írta:


> :shock: Huh! Én, lemaradtam valamiről???  :shock:


jajj dehogy nem ez a topik, hanem a Hexe72 topik! Arról szóltam, bocsánat, ha félreérthető volt.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 1)

Ila1 írta:


> Ez a topik a boszinkak szól, pontosabban nekünk: Mártinak Hexének és nekem....a chaten így hívnak minket BOSZIK, BANYÁK!!!!
> Sajnálom, hogy ez félreérthető volt számotokra!!


 
Ila kedves! Ne nézzetek bennünket teljesen hülyének! hála Isten még nem süllyedtünk le arra a színtre!

8-as beírás Lacától: a banyák nem utálnak ki innét bennünket lehet folytatni a sort, 9, 10, 11 : ez tuti, talált
13-as beírás: akiknek nem tetszett, egyik este sokat dumcsiztam anno tigrissel
13,17,31,32 34 Puszedli: majd irok listát, kik tehetik be ide a lábukat

folytassam, egészen a 141-es hozzászólásig?

Ha szükséges, szívesen beidézem valamennyít.

Tudod, van olyan aki csendben mérgelődik magában, én meg olyan vagyok, hogy inkább kimondom.
Kérlek, olvasd el az elejétől kezdve, és a beszélgetősben azt a részt is, amít mi írtunk akkor, amikor rossz volt a chat, és akkor megállapíthatod, hogy mi nem sértettünk meg senkít, tehát Ti se tegyétek.

Üdvözlettel :Táltos


----------



## böbike (2007 Február 1)

Kedves Táltos !
Téged senki nem banyázhatott le, mert nem lehet tudni a korod.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 1)

Ila1 írta:


> jajj dehogy nem ez a topik, hanem a Hexe72 topik! Arról szóltam, bocsánat, ha félreérthető volt.


 
:shock:Akkor miért itt, és miért nem ott pattog az illető??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 2)

Taltos ha van szotarad,magyar nemet vedd elo legyszi A Die Hexe boszorkanyt jelent,de mi banyanak mondtuk.Ennyi volt a banyazasunk. Erdekes a Hexe 72,nemharagudott meg.Gondolkodj el rajta.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 13)

Gyerekek! 
Ki tud bármit is Efikéről????
Tavaly december óta nem jelentkezett be!!!
Remélem, nem bombázták ki!!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 13)

És mi van Csöcsikével???
Ő sem lépett be már több, mint 1 hónapja!!!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 13)

Forgoszel írta:


> Gyerekek!
> Ki tud bármit is Efikéről????
> Tavaly december óta nem jelentkezett be!!!
> Remélem, nem bombázták ki!!!!


 


Forgoszel írta:


> És mi van Csöcsikével???
> Ő sem lépett be már több, mint 1 hónapja!!!


 
Bizonyos okok miatt, mint nemrég megtudtam, sajna a többiekkel együtt elhagytak bennünket.  Nem tűnt fel semmi? Pedig nagyon nyilvánvaló volt, csak észre kellett venni a hangulatváltozást.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 13)

Táltos írta:


> Bizonyos okok miatt, mint nemrég megtudtam, sajna a többiekkel együtt elhagytak bennünket.  Nem tűnt fel semmi? Pedig nagyon nyilvánvaló volt, csak észre kellett venni a hangulatváltozást.



*Kedves Táltos!*
Nem. Nekem, nem tűnt fel semmiféle hangulat változás.
Persze, lehet, hogy csak azért, mert nem voltam túl sűrűn az év végén, és az év elején itt a Fórumon, így lemaradtam - ezek szerint - bizonyos dolgokról. És, az is előfordulhatott, hogy azokban a topicokban, melyekbe bekukkantottam, semmi különös sem történt október óta ...  

Ha már így belementél a dolgokba, szeretném megkérdezni, hogy:

mégis minek kellett volna felntűnie a számomra???
És milyen hangulatváltozás történt?
És mik azok - az általad említett - bizonyos okok???

Előre is köszönöm a válaszodat.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 14)

Kedves Frgószél!

Vissza akartam nézni azt a topicot, melyben kirobbant a nézeteltérés, de sajna nem találtam. Azt ezt követő hangulatváltozás miatt nemcsak Csöcsi, meg Efike mentek el, hanem nagyon sokan mások is. Nézd meg a névsort, kik nincsenek mostanában. Még mindig nem állt le az elmenési folyamat sajna.
Ha nem tudsz semmiről, nem tűnt fel semmi, akkor azokban az időkben nem láttál, nem olvastál semmiről, amelyek kiváltották a távozásokat. 
Ennyít tudok én is csak, remélem kielégített a válaszom.
Ha többet akarsz tudni, kérdezd meg az érintetteket, talán elmondják - bár nem biztos.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 14)

Táltos írta:


> Kedves Frgószél!
> 
> Vissza akartam nézni azt a topicot, melyben kirobbant a nézeteltérés, de sajna nem találtam. Azt ezt követő hangulatváltozás miatt nemcsak Csöcsi, meg Efike mentek el, hanem nagyon sokan. Még mindig nem állt le az elmenési folyamat sajna.
> Ha nem tudsz semmiről, nem tűnt fel semmi, akkor azokban az időkben nem láttál, nem olvastál semmiről, amelyek kiváltották a távozásokat.
> ...


 
Kedves Taltos!
Azert nem talaltal ilyen topicot mert nincs es nem is volt.
Idonkent vannak velemeny differenciak amiket barmikor vissza is olvashatsz mert nem lett semmi kitorolve.
Minden forum mozgasban van, van aki megy van aki jon.
Csocsike elmenetele sajat dontese volt semmilyen szovaltas vagy vita itt nem zajlott.
Van akinek csipkes a lelkivilaga es nehezebben viseli el mas velemenyet,van aki onnallo forumot indit, van olyan aki csak lathatatlan modon itt olvasgat, es nem csak nekunk hianyoznak hanem mi is hianyzunk nekik remelhetoleg.
Innen senki, se elkuldve se eltanacsolva de meg csak vitaba keveredve sem volt.
A candahun tovabbra is tiszteletben tartja a volt tagjait a jelenlegi es a joveben leregisztralt tagjait es latogatoit.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 14)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves Taltos!
> Azert nem talaltal ilyen topicot mert nincs es nem is volt.
> Idonkent vannak velemeny differenciak amiket barmikor vissza is olvashatsz mert nem lett semmi kitorolve.
> Minden forum mozgasban van, van aki megy van aki jon.
> ...


 
Kedves Melitta!

Mivel itt szólítottál meg, itt válaszolok Neked!
De igen, volt olyan topic, sajna nem tudom a címét, melyben Pufi megsértette Csöcsít, sokan írtunk is véleményt erről. Te lehet, hogy nem olvastad a vitát, de volt. Még ma is olvastam olyan megjegyzését, hogy korábban miért is lett kimoderálva Ő?.Ebben az időben kezdődtek azok a dolgok, melyről sokan nem beszéltek, én is csak sokkal később szereztem tudomást róluk. Igen, igazad lehet, nekünk is hiányoznak, és mi is hiányozhatunk nekik.
Emlékszel, amikor egyszer kérdeztél priviben, tudok valamít az elmenőkről, hát akkor nem tudtam semmít. Sajna, még mindig mennek el, ha nem is mondják el az okát nyílvánosan, de azért Ti tudtok róla.
Az igaz, hogy jönnek újak is, aranyosak, udvariasak - de sajna mások is.
Én nem vagyok a kezdetektől veletek, de az utóbbi időben megmutatkozó hangnem engem is bánt, mivel Ti sem sokat tettetek ennek megváltoztatása érdekében, bár igéret részetekről történt ezirányban - sajna eredménytelenül. Az eredmény, ahogy olvasgatok az, hogy a két csoport nem áll szóba azóta egymással, még a köszönésünket sem fogadják. Ez engem nem zavar, mert aki nem köszön, annak nem kell visszaköszönni a jövőben, aki nem áll szóba a másikkal, azzal nem kell a jövőben beszélgetni. Mindenki elmegy a másik mellett, pedig ez korábban erre a fórumra nem volt jellemző. 
Annakidején én is hónapokig olvastalak benneteket, s a szeretetteljes, jó légkör miatt léptem be. Tudom, most azt mondod magadban, nem kell ittlennem, de még sajnálom azt a pár jóbarátot itthagyni, akiket szeretek, tisztelek. Remélem az idősebbek példamutatása egyszer átragad a fiatalokra is, s megint olyan lesz a hangulat, légkör, mint régebben, amiért beléptem erre a fórumra. 
Hidd el, más fórumokon is fel lehet fedezni a szeretetteljes beszélgetést, sőt találtam olyan tagokat itt, akik másutt régi törzsgárda tagként szerepelnek. Én is sokak figyelmét felhívtam az itteni fórumra, többen regisztráltak is, jöttek utánnam, én is megyek más fórumokra mások után.

Remélem nem haragszol meg nyíltságomért, de én már ilyen vagyok, -őszinte, aki vállalja a szavaiért a felelősséget és nem ferdíti el azokat.

További szép napot, estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## casuale (2007 Február 14)

Kedves Melitta! Sajnos a csipkés lelkivilágot megjegyzed ugyan, de nem tartod s nem tartjátok tiszteletben.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 15)

Táltos írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Mivel itt szólítottál meg, itt válaszolok Neked!
> De igen, volt olyan topic, sajna nem tudom a címét, melyben Pufi megsértette Csöcsít, sokan írtunk is véleményt erről. Te lehet, hogy nem olvastad a vitát, de volt. Még ma is olvastam olyan megjegyzését, hogy korábban miért is lett kimoderálva Ő?.Ebben az időben kezdődtek azok a dolgok, melyről sokan nem beszéltek, én is csak sokkal később szereztem tudomást róluk. Igen, igazad lehet, nekünk is hiányoznak, és mi is hiányozhatunk nekik.
> ...


 
Kedves Taltos!
Csocsike itt moderator volt es amit ugy itelet meg azt kitorolt,en ugyan tudtam a penge valtasrol ami humornak indult es remeltem az is marad.
O lerendezte Pufival a vitas ugyeit igy se nekem se masnak ebbe nem kell beleszolni.Hisz mindketten jo baratok voltak.
O maga mondta le a moderatorsagat, es nehez szivvel de tudomasul vettuk, kerlek tedd ezt Te is.
Mindenki oda megy ahova akar es ahol jol erzi magat. 
Tobben kedvet kaptak forumot uzemeltetni igy tobb ember is csinalt forumot, joval a vita elott datumilag es fuggetlen attol hogy ide is jarnak.Sok sikert nekik!
A fiatalok es az ujakat mindenki szeretettel elfogadja hisz mindenki volt uj itt es ot is szeretettel fogadtuk.
En magamra vallaltam a boszorkany nemes mivoltat sot a klimaxos oreglanyt is szivesen azert szeretnem megerni bar nem sietettem az idot lehet hogy maskeppen gondoltak de mar tobb topicban elnezest kertek ennel tobbet mit csinalhatnanak a fiatalok?
Oruljunk nekik is mert en egyre fiatalabbnak erzem magam hogy koztuk vagyok. 
Valamennyien azert vagyunk itt mert kellemes egyutt beszelgetni es velemenyt cserelni.Legyen az tini, vagy eltesebb koru.
Ide olyan emberek jarnak akik keresik a kozosnevezot ezert is ragadtak itt es mint veled is orom oszinten megbeszelni a dolgokat ami nem egeszen vilagos.
Azert nagyon orulnek ha privibe folytatnank mert Csocsike mar nincs itt igy nem ildomos rola beszlegetni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

Táltos írta:


> Én nem vagyok a kezdetektől veletek, de az utóbbi időben *megmutatkozó hangnem engem is bánt*, mivel Ti sem sokat tettetek ennek megváltoztatása érdekében, bár igéret részetekről történt ezirányban - sajna eredménytelenül.



*Kedves Táltos!*

Kérlek, említs konkrétumokat, vagy legalábbis topicokat. Én, 2003. óta vagyok ezen a fórumon. Sok mindent megéltem már itt, de még nem tapasztaltam azt, amire te az idézett mondatodban célzol.

Természetesen, mint minden hol, ahol emberek vannak, itt is voltak, vannak, és lesznek is viták, nézeteltérések, félreértések és más vélemények. Ugyanakkor, ez a Fórum, mindig arról volt híres, hogy toleráljuk a másként gondolkodókat. Attól, hogy más, ugyanarról a dologról mást gondol, még lehetünk barátok. A nézeteltéréseket, ez alatt a 3-4 év alatt, amióta itt vagyok, eddig, még mindenki kultúráltan, normális, higgadt hangnemben tudta tisztázni.

Itt, eddig, még soha nem fordult elő mocskolódás, vagy más édesanyjának szidása, mint pl. az index és más ismert fórumokon.

Szóval, nem értem, hogy mire is célzol, miről beszélsz?! :shock:
Eléggé sok topicot látogatok, de mindenhol normális, baráti, szeretetteljes a hangnem. Gyorsan befogadjuk az új tagokat és őket is szeretettel fogadjuk, segítünk nekik eligazodni a fórumon. Ugyanazt a kérdést 100x-1 000x válaszoljuk meg, ugyanazzal a türelemmel.

Ezért, arra kérlek, hogy beszélj kontrétumokról. Csak így, belemondani valamit a nagyvilágba, ami, igencsak súrolja a vádaskodást, háááát ... könnyűnek könnyű, de nem tisztességes, szerintem.


----------



## sparrow (2007 Február 15)

Hmm , nem ertem mi a baj.
Forgoszel kerdezett, Taltos valaszolt.
Nem kell elezni a helyzetet.***


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 15)

Ezért, arra kérlek, hogy beszélj kontrétumokról. Csak így, belemondani valamit a nagyvilágba, ami, igencsak súrolja a vádaskodást, háááát ... könnyűnek könnyű, de nem tisztességes, szerintem.

Kedves Forgószél!

Te is itt szólítottál meg, tehát Neked is itt válaszolok!

Nem én, hanem Te írtál és kerested a Csöcsít és az Efikét. Erre próbáltam meg válaszolni Neked elég érthetően. 
Konkrétumokat is említettem, de nem találtam, ezt leírtam Melittának, ott olvashatod. 
Én nem szoktam semmít bemondani a nagyvilágba, és vedd tudomásul, vádaskodni sem szoktam és azt, is, hogy tisztességes vagyok! 
Arra kérlek, Te se vádaskodj és főleg ne sértegess, mert én ezt veled soha nem tettem, a tisztességemet pedig ne vond kétségbe, mert én sem vontam kétségbe a Tiédet.
Ezek szerint hónapok óta nem olvasod a fórumot rendszeresen, mert akkor ilyeneket nem írnál. Olvass vissza, akkor majd minden megvilágosodik előtted.  
Semmi kedvem visszakeresni azokat a beszólásokat, amelyekkel az idősebb korosztályt illették - ha kiváncsi vagy rá, olvasgass vissza /Pl.Beszélgető, Hexe - ezt az elejétől/, de sok oldalt ám. Jó szórakozást hozzá!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

*Kedves Táltos!*

Köszönöm válaszod. Most már értem a hangnem problémát.



> Eredeti szerző *Táltos *
> Én nem vagyok a kezdetektől veletek, de az utóbbi időben megmutatkozó hangnem engem is bánt, mivel Ti sem sokat tettetek ennek megváltoztatása érdekében, bár igéret részetekről történt ezirányban - sajna eredménytelenül.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 15)

Kedves *TÁLTOS! 

*Ez uton is elnézésed és megértésed kérem ha valaha megbántottunk!!
A hexe topicot én inditottam és hexe barátainak,szabadon jöhet bárki aki,
nem bánt senkit közülünk és mi sem tesszük senkivel!!
MÉg eccer és utoljára *ELNÉZÉSED KÉREM *HA BÁNTOTTUNK nem volt szándékos!!

Baráti üdvözlettelalmlaca


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 15)

Lehet Ratok haragudni? Ilyen szep virag utan?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> Lehet Ratok haragudni? Ilyen szep virag utan?


Lacának egész kis kertje van, tele ennél szebb gazokkal;-) Remélem, egyszer majd meg tudjuk mutatni Neked is


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> Lehet Ratok haragudni? Ilyen szep virag utan?



Remélem a virágnélkül is megbocsájtást kapunk mi bűnös lelkek!!
Táltos is barátunk ,és még sokan mások!!!
Én szándékosan senkit megnem bántok!!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

Laca,mar csak imadkozni kellene.Tudsz?


----------



## böbike (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Laca,mar csak imadkozni kellene.Tudsz?


...ÁMEN....


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

Hali bobike.Micsoda seprud van Neked.Nem tori a szoknyadat?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

palmlaca írta:


> A hexe topicot én inditottam és hexe barátainak,szabadon jöhet bárki aki,
> nem bánt senkit közülünk és mi sem tesszük senkivel!!


 
Bár nem nekem szólt az eredeti levél, de ez a mondat mindenképpen érdekes számomra. Vannak a CH- n esetleg olyan helyek, ahová nem lehet "szabadon" belépni ????


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Bár nem nekem szólt az eredeti levél, de ez a mondat mindenképpen érdekes számomra. Vannak a CH- n esetleg olyan helyek, ahová nem lehet "szabadon" belépni ????


Bodza, kicsit félreérthető volt, igen.
Az a lényeg, hogy mindenki jöhet ide is, természetesen, csak ne rossz szándékkal közeledjen.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Bodza, kicsit félreérthető volt, igen.
> Az a lényeg, hogy mindenki jöhet ide is, természetesen, csak ne rossz szándékkal közeledjen.


 
Ilyet én még feltételezni sem mernék! De a találtam egy mondatot topicba is beleillene ez, amit a CH egyik topicjában találtam!:

"Nem jelentkezéses, hanem meghívásos módon működünk, úgy hiszem."


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Bár nem nekem szólt az eredeti levél, de ez a mondat mindenképpen érdekes számomra. Vannak a CH- n esetleg olyan helyek, ahová nem lehet "szabadon" belépni ????


Mindenhova belephetunk hatartalanul.Meg szerencse.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Mindenhova belephetunk hatartalanul.Meg szerencse.


Kedves Amigo, persze, de olvasd el a #*1286* -t is.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> "Nem jelentkezéses, hanem meghívásos módon működünk, úgy hiszem."


Ez a mondat a családba való belépésre vonatkozik. Az pedig sajátunk, mi alkotjuk, így mi döntjük el, kit szeretnénk Tesónak, Anyunak, apunak szólítani. Legalábbis, mi úgy hisszük
Ezzel nem hinném, hogy bárkit is sértünk Legalábbis, merem remélni


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Ez a mondat a családba való belépésre vonatkozik. Az pedig sajátunk, mi alkotjuk, így mi döntjük el, kit szeretnénk Tesónak, Anyunak, apunak szólítani. Legalábbis, mi úgy hisszük
> Ezzel nem hinném, hogy bárkit is sértünk Legalábbis, merem remélni



Izé ...., ez nem úgy van, hogy az ember a családját nem, csak a barátait válogathatja meg??? :shock:


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Ilyet én még feltételezni sem mernék! De a találtam egy mondatot topicba is beleillene ez, amit a CH egyik topicjában találtam!:
> 
> "Nem jelentkezéses, hanem meghívásos módon működünk, úgy hiszem."


Ez a mondat a családi összefonódásról szól. A chaten alkottunk egy kis virtuális családot, mamával, papákkal, anyával, apával.... Ez a mi kis családunk, de nem azt jelenti, hogy senki nem írhat a topikba!

Családtag lehet bárki, aki barátként közeledik, akit megismerünk és szeretnénk, vagy szeretne a családtagunk lenni, ennyi és nem több. Nincs szegregáció!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Ez a mondat a családba való belépésre vonatkozik. Az pedig sajátunk, mi alkotjuk, így mi döntjük el, kit szeretnénk Tesónak, Anyunak, apunak szólítani. Legalábbis, mi úgy hisszük
> Ezzel nem hinném, hogy bárkit is sértünk Legalábbis, merem remélni


 
 Erre való utalást nem találtam a topic indításakor....tehát, még mindig sántít!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 15)

ez egy virtualis csalad es humorosnak kell hogy felfogjuk.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Izé ...., ez nem úgy van, hogy az ember a családját nem, csak a barátait válogathatja meg??? :shock:


Hihihi,ez egy mostoha Csalad.En apa szerepben lennek.


----------



## zoltan66 (2007 Február 15)

Jó estét Ila1 most ide be szabad lépni vagy se.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Erre való utalást nem találtam a topic indításakor....tehát, még mindig sántít!


Miért kell mindig valami rosszat feltételezni minden beírás mögött?!
Ezt magyarázd meg nekem, kérlek!
És ajánlom figyelmedbe Ila bejegyzését, itt felettünk. Talán akkor érthetőbb lesz az, amire utalni próbáltam.
Nos, én itt befejeztem, nekem nincs erre felesleges idegszálam, hogy minden megszólalásom elmagyarázzam. Ott van a topicban feketén-fehéren, semmit nem lehet belemagyarázni.
Remélem, hogy kielégítően megválaszoltuk a kérdésed Sztzs!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Erre való utalást nem találtam a topic indításakor....tehát, még mindig sántít!


Santit,santit,hat a bolondokhaza topicban vagyunk,nem?En mar tolokocsin gondolkozom.


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Izé ...., ez nem úgy van, hogy az ember a családját nem, csak a barátait válogathatja meg??? :shock:


Hát a virtuális család pont ettől szép, hogy itt mindennyian szeretjük egymást és nincs harag, vagy féltékenység, csak nevetés és poén. Ha bánat van, akkor pedig igyekszünk közösen megondani, ha lehetséges, de ez leszürhető a topik elolvasásából is.


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 15)

zoltan66 írta:


> Jó estét Ila1 most ide be szabad lépni vagy se.


Jaj hát mondta neked bárki is, hogy ne? Vagy bárhova ne????


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

Ila1 írta:


> Hát a virtuális család pont ettől szép, hogy itt mindennyian szeretjük egymást és nincs harag, vagy féltékenység, csak nevetés és poén. Ha bánat van, akkor pedig igyekszünk közösen megondani, ha lehetséges, de ez leszürhető a topik elolvasásából is.


Bizony, ez volt a cél, és még mindig ez


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 15)

Nem értem miért kell a villanypóznába is belekötni folyton???? Miért van az, hogy mindenben keresitek a rosszat, a szegregációt és a hátsó szándékot?????


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Hihihi,ez egy mostoha Csalad.En apa szerepben lennek.



Eddig, Bolygónk Kívüli voltál.
Most lemondtál, vagy csak kibővítetted a tevékenységed és Bolygón Kívüli apa lettél???


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

Ila1 írta:


> Nem értem miért kell a villanypóznába is belekötni folyton???? Miért van az, hogy mindenben keresitek a rosszat, a szegregációt és a hátsó szándékot?????



Ez, a pesszimizmus, keserűség, mindenbe a negatívat látás, genetikusan benne van a magyar emberben. Jah, és ugye az irígység. Természetesen, tisztelet a kevés kivételnek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Ez, a pesszimizmus, keserűség, mindenbe a negatívat látás, genetikusan benne van a magyar emberben. Jah, és ugye az irígység. Természetesen, tisztelet a kevés kivételnek


Ámen, Bmen, Supermen
Egyetértek


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Eddig, Bolygónk Kívüli voltál.
> Most lemondtál, vagy csak kibővítetted a tevékenységed és Bolygón Kívüli apa lettél???


Dehogy mondtam le,csak terjeszkedem. Pontosabban a csajok kineveztek,csak meg nemkaptam plecsnit.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Miért kell mindig valami rosszat feltételezni minden beírás mögött?!
> Ezt magyarázd meg nekem, kérlek!
> És ajánlom figyelmedbe Ila bejegyzését, itt felettünk. Talán akkor érthetőbb lesz az, amire utalni próbáltam.
> Nos, én itt befejeztem, nekem nincs erre felesleges idegszálam, hogy minden megszólalásom elmagyarázzam. Ott van a topicban feketén-fehéren, semmit nem lehet belemagyarázni.
> Remélem, hogy kielégítően megválaszoltuk a kérdésed Sztzs!


Látod, látod, én kérdezek, és tényeket írok, te támadsz. Nem tudom persze, Ila majd 6500 bejegyzése közül melyikre is gondolsz...talán erre#*1* ? Ha vaki kérdez, attól pedig nem kell idegesnek lenni!!!!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Ez, a pesszimizmus, keserűség, mindenbe a negatívat látás, genetikusan benne van a magyar emberben. Jah, és ugye az irígység. Természetesen, tisztelet a kevés kivételnek




*Forgoszél* szerintem jobban ezt nem is lehetne megfogalmazni!!
Örülnék ha barátod lehetnék,szimpatikusak a gondolataid !!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 15)

ez a tolokocsis dolog engem is fog kesobb erdekelni,mert nagyon irigykedem hogy a hatalamas Mall-okban tobbszor vegig lehetne kocsikazni, igy gyalogosan meg bevasarolva .......megszakadva a cipekedestol nem nagyon szeretem. 
Szoval Amigo engem erdekel a motoros rodeo te meg szepen setalgassal valakivel.Hogy kivel P.....o vel kezdodik.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Látod, látod, én kérdezek, és tényeket írok, te támadsz. Nem tudom persze, Ila majd 6500 bejegyzése közül melyikre is gondolsz...talán erre#*1* ? Ha vaki kérdez, attól pedig nem kell idegesnek lenni!!!!


Szerintem Te támadsz mindket most.
Ha jól esik csináld...de ha valami egyértelmű, ne várj rá folyamatosan választ. Ahonnan idézted a mondatom, a szövegkörnyezetből azt is kiolvashatod, hogy mire vonatkozik.
De kötekedj csak nyugodtan, ha jólesik...engem innentől nem érdekel a dolog 
Ha valami nem tetszik, nem kell olvasni...a fórumokon így megy ez
Nah, sok sikert!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Látod, látod, én kérdezek, és tényeket írok, te támadsz. Nem tudom persze, Ila majd 6500 bejegyzése közül melyikre is gondolsz...talán erre#*1* ? Ha vaki kérdez, attól pedig nem kell idegesnek lenni!!!!


Komolyan,nemertem.Nem tamad itt senki,senkit.A #1?Az Ila az Number 1.Igazam van?Igazam.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Dehogy mondtam le,csak terjeszkedem. Pontosabban a csajok kineveztek,csak meg nemkaptam plecsnit.



Tessék gyorsan megkérni azt a plecsnyit, mert eddig csak a Bolygón kívüli titulus látszik, és ezzel meg tetszik téveszteni az "ellenséget" 

A terjeszkedés hasznos és szükséges, mivel az emberi faj szapora egy állat


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 15)

palmlaca írta:


> *Forgoszél* szerintem jobban ezt nem is lehetne megfogalmazni!!
> Örülnék ha barátod lehetnék,szimpatikusak a gondolataid !!


Mondom en,eloszor a csajok,a munka meg majd soha.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Dehogy mondtam le,csak terjeszkedem. Pontosabban a csajok kineveztek,csak meg nemkaptam plecsnit.



Tisztelik a korod ,bölcseséged és tapasztaltodat,ezért szeretnék hogy jó apjuk, barátjuk légy!!
Nekem elég a barátságod!!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> ez egy virtualis csalad es humorosnak kell hogy felfogjuk.


Igen, mindaddig az, amíg OTT nem bátanak olyanokat, akik nem családtagok!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

Melitta írta:


> ez a tolokocsis dolog engem is fog kesobb erdekelni,mert nagyon irigykedem hogy a hatalamas Mall-okban tobbszor vegig lehetne kocsikazni, igy gyalogosan meg bevasarolva .......megszakadva a cipekedestol nem nagyon szeretem.
> Szoval Amigo engem erdekel a motoros rodeo te meg szepen setalgassal valakivel.Hogy kivel P.....o vel kezdodik.


Tudod Melitta...hát, most olyan mélyen a szívembe zártalak, hogy el se tudom mondani
Jó látni, hogy vannak olyan emberkék, aki tudnak másokkal együtt örülni Ilyenkor minden bosszúságot és piszkálást elfelejtek
Köszönöm


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

palmlaca írta:


> *Forgoszél* szerintem jobban ezt nem is lehetne megfogalmazni!!
> Örülnék ha barátod lehetnék,szimpatikusak a gondolataid !!



Be vagy fogadva 
Nem tudom ugyan, hogy ki az a Pál, akinek a tulajdonát képezed, de te szimpi vagy


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Komolyan,nemertem.Nem tamad itt senki,senkit.A #1?Az Ila az Number 1.Igazam van?Igazam.


Jajj teeee :-D :-D Nem vagyok én első és nem is akarok első lenni, nekem bőven megteszi a hátsó sorban, bár kicsi vagyok és majd székre kell állnom, hogy láthassak :-D :-D


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Mondom en,eloszor a csajok,a munka meg majd soha.



Nem kéne hogy félre értsd ezt a dolgot!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

Amigo írta:


> Mondom en,eloszor a csajok,a munka meg majd soha.



Ha ilyen ütemben csajozol, többszörös apuka leszel, és nagyobbra kell terjeszkednek


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Be vagy fogadva
> Nem tudom ugyan, hogy ki az a Pál, akinek a tulajdonát képezed, de te szimpi vagy


látom alakulnak a kapcsolatok  örülök! :-D


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Igen, mindaddig az, amíg OTT nem bátanak olyanokat, akik nem családtagok!



Nem értelek kedves!!
Te is ugyvéled mi bántottunk téged?
Meghajolok előtted is mer a 39-40 évem nem sok!!
Ez számomra nem nehézség még de azthiszem nem tudunk olyat irni miben hibát te ne lelnél!!
Remélem nem a hozzászolások száma döntiel számodra ki jó és ki nem!!

Baráti üdv: palmlaca


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Igen, mindaddig az, amíg OTT nem bátanak olyanokat, akik nem családtagok!




Figyuka, én nem irogatok abba a topicba igazán, de még nem olvastam ott gyűlölködést, bántalmazást.

Miért kell ELŐÍTÉLETESNEK lenned???? :shock:
Miből gondolod, hogy ott, abban a topicban, bármely topiclakó is bántani akar, vagy bántani fog valakit???? :shock:

Még a magyar törvények is ismerik az ártatlanság vélelmét.
Nem kéne UHU-nak lenni, mert még ránk hozod a bajt


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

Ila1 írta:


> látom alakulnak a kapcsolatok  örülök! :-D



Csak a Párom meg ne tudja :twisted:


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

palmlaca írta:


> Nem értelek kedves!!
> Te is ugyvéled mi bántottunk téged?
> Meghajolok előtted is mer a 39-40 évem nem sok!!
> Ez számomra nem nehézség még de azthiszem nem tudunk olyat irni miben hibát te ne lelnél!!
> ...


 

Laca, ez az első üzid amire most válaszolok...tehát mit írtál olyat, amibe én hibát lelek?  Persze, ilyenkor lehet azt mondani, hogy kötekszem.Ja, és nem vélem úgy, hogy engem bántottatok, mert nem rólam volt szó, nem is írtam magamról.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Figyuka, én nem irogatok abba a topicba igazán, de még nem olvastam ott gyűlölködést, bántalmazást.
> 
> Miért kell ELŐÍTÉLETESNEK lenned???? :shock:
> Miből gondolod, hogy ott, abban a topicban, bármely topiclakó is bántani akar, vagy bántani fog valakit???? :shock:
> ...


 
Látod, én sem írogatok, de ez nem ELŐÍTÉLET? mert olvastam ott bántást. Tehát múlt időt használtam!!!! És most vádolsz? Jelen és jövő időben ki nem mondottakért?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Látod, én sem írogatok, de ez nem ELŐÍTÉLET? mert olvastam ott bántást. Tehát múlt időt használtam!!!! És most vádolsz? Jelen és jövő időben ki nem mondottakért?


Nem unod még?


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Ja, és nem vélem úgy, hogy engem bántottatok, mert nem rólam volt szó, nem is írtam magamról.



Na, akkor én, most NEM értelek.
Ki az, aki a védelmedre szorult???? :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Látod, én sem írogatok, de ez nem ELŐÍTÉLET? mert olvastam ott bántást. Tehát múlt időt használtam!!!! És most vádolsz? Jelen és jövő időben ki nem mondottakért?



:shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

*A tagadás jogosultsága voltaképpen önmagát cáfolja meg, mert bizonyos szempontból szakít a formával.*


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Na, akkor én, most NEM értelek.
> Ki az, aki a védelmedre szorult???? :shock:


Szerintem nem szorul senki védelemre, én megtörtént dologról írtam... de ha olvasgatsz néha, megtalálod!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Szerintem nem szorul senki védelemre, én megtörtént dologról írtam... de ha olvasgatsz néha, megtalálod!


Olyan dologról ítál, aminek nem tudod az előzményét...ami végülis nem is tartozik Rád.
Szóval, szerintem nem érdemes erről a témáról a továbbiakban társalogni.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> *A tagadás jogosultsága voltaképpen önmagát cáfolja meg, mert bizonyos szempontból szakít a formával.*


 
"A tagadás jogosultsága egészen más, mint a bölcs átka: a maga nemében tökéletes, és absztrakt...és egészen más, mint a lombhullás: a maga nemében tökéletes, ám megismertet az elfogultság örömével."


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

sztzs írta:


> Szerintem nem szorul senki védelemre, én megtörtént dologról írtam... de ha olvasgatsz néha, megtalálod!



*Kedves sztzs!*

Szerintem, ott vagy eltévedve, hogy a bántás, az egy szubjektív dolog.
Az, ami nekem bántás, nem biztos, hogy neked is az. És, amit én mellre szívók, azt, lehet, hogy te nem.

Ergo: ha pl. látok egy beírst X-től, Y-ra vonatkoztatva, akkor nem vonok le messzemenő következtetéseket, mivel nem tudom, hogy kettejük között milyen a viszony, és mit engedhetnek meg maguk között. Különben sincs semmi jogom sem ítélkezni sem pedig beleszólni a dolgukba. Ha Y-nak szüksége van segítségre, vagy ha X túllőt a célon, akkor majd Y szól és kész.

Így, a visszaolvasgatásnak nem sok értelme van. Másrészről meg, nyomon követem a topicot és én, nem találtam benne semmi olyat, amire te itt célzol ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 15)

*Az igazi szabadság ostobaság, pedig sokatmondóan lehet emlegetni.*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

palmlaca írta:


> Kedves *TÁLTOS! *
> 
> Ez uton is elnézésed és megértésed kérem ha valaha megbántottunk!!
> A hexe topicot én inditottam és hexe barátainak,szabadon jöhet bárki aki,
> ...


 


palmlaca írta:


> Remélem a virágnélkül is megbocsájtást kapunk mi bűnös lelkek!!
> Táltos is barátunk ,és még sokan mások!!!
> Én szándékosan senkit megnem bántok!!


 
Kedves Palmlaca!

Az dicséretes, hogy a társaságból , akik sértegették az idősebb hölgyeket, egyedül kérsz elnézést. 
Tudod, a nevemből, a tudásomból fakadóan az én tisztem többek között az is, hogy védelmezzem azokat, akiket jogtalanul megbántanak - ez soha nem szabad elfelejtenem, és szó nélkül hagynom sem!
Akkor lenne igazi az "elnézés kérésed", ha helyettem azoknak címeznéd, akiket megbántottatok.
Nem vagytok Ti bűnös lelkek, csak néha meggondolatlanok - tudod, a 20 évestől még-még csak el lehetne fogadni esetleg, bár ez sem biztos, - de az attól idősebbektől, főleg 40 körülitől már nem - tehát előbb gondolkodni,utánna írni!

Szeretném is javasolni, hogy a jövőben ne csak Te, hanem a többiek se bántsanak meg senkít - mert megint nem fogom szó nélkül hagyni.

Békét, udvariasságot és szép napot kívánok Neked!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

Kedves Palmlaca! 

Köszönöm a virtuális virágot, a színeset jobban kedvelem. 

A fekete az egyik gyász szín, ezért nem is szívesen teszem el a fekete rózsádat, inkább visszaküldöm Neked.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 16)

TÁLTOS!!
Részemről ennyi én itt lezártam ezt a témát!!


----------



## vöry (2007 Február 16)

Táltos írta:


> Kedves Palmlaca!
> 
> Az dicséretes, hogy a társaságból , akik sértegették az idősebb hölgyeket, egyedül kérsz elnézést.
> Tudod, a nevemből, a tudásomból fakadóan az én tisztem többek között az is, hogy védelmezzem azokat, akiket jogtalanul megbántanak - ez soha nem szabad elfelejtenem, és szó nélkül hagynom sem!
> ...


 
Kedves Táltos!


Én nem szeretnék belefolyni ebbe, de Te most a 20 évestől a 40 évesig bántottál meg mindenkit . Nem értek egyet az ilyen beskatulyázott véleményekkel, és saját ismeretségi köröm alapján bizton állíthatom hogy a 20 éves korosztály egyáltalán nem meggondolatlan, talán néhányaknak éppen az bántja a szemét hogy sokkal intelligensebbek és verbálisan naygobb fegyverkészlettel rendelkeznek, mit a magukat érettnek tituláló emberkék. A másik pedig hogy csak sajnálni tudom azokat akik 40 évesen már "idősnek" érzik magukat. Az ilyen korlátokat ki-ki magának állítja, itt sem kellene általánosítani, mindenkinek szive joga hogy hogyan éli meg. 
És talán néhány beírás mögött olyan dolgok állnak amit sokan félreértenek, és kiközösítésnek értelmeznek , főleg ha az illető még próbálja mártírként beállítani magát. 
Sajnos itt a sorok mögött nem, látszik sok embernek a valódi énje, és talán egy kötekedőnek tűnő üzenetváltásnak, olyan valós és komoly okai lehetnek amiről itt nem tudnak emberek akik hozzászólnak.
De ha másképp nem megy a félreértések elkerülése végett kikerülnek a nyilvánosság elé olyan dolgok amik talán nem tennének jót ennek jól működő kis fórumnak.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 16)

vöry írta:


> Kedves Táltos!
> 
> 
> Én nem szeretnék belefolyni ebbe, de Te most a 20 évestől a 40 évesig bántottál meg mindenkit . Nem értek egyet az ilyen beskatulyázott véleményekkel, és saját ismeretségi köröm alapján bizton állíthatom hogy a 20 éves korosztály egyáltalán nem meggondolatlan, talán néhányaknak éppen az bántja a szemét hogy sokkal intelligensebbek és verbálisan naygobb fegyverkészlettel rendelkeznek, mit a magukat érettnek tituláló emberkék. A másik pedig hogy csak sajnálni tudom azokat akik 40 évesen már "idősnek" érzik magukat. Az ilyen korlátokat ki-ki magának állítja, itt sem kellene általánosítani, mindenkinek szive joga hogy hogyan éli meg.
> ...



Remekül megfogalmaztad!
Tökéletesen egyet értek Veled!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 16)

vöry írta:


> Kedves Táltos!
> 
> 
> Én nem szeretnék belefolyni ebbe, de Te most a 20 évestől a 40 évesig bántottál meg mindenkit . Nem értek egyet az ilyen beskatulyázott véleményekkel, és saját ismeretségi köröm alapján bizton állíthatom hogy a 20 éves korosztály egyáltalán nem meggondolatlan, talán néhányaknak éppen az bántja a szemét hogy sokkal intelligensebbek és verbálisan naygobb fegyverkészlettel rendelkeznek, mit a magukat érettnek tituláló emberkék. A másik pedig hogy csak sajnálni tudom azokat akik 40 évesen már "idősnek" érzik magukat. Az ilyen korlátokat ki-ki magának állítja, itt sem kellene általánosítani, mindenkinek szive joga hogy hogyan éli meg.
> ...


:656::656::656::656::656::656:


vöry írta:


> De ha másképp nem megy a félreértések elkerülése végett kikerülnek a nyilvánosság elé olyan dolgok amik talán nem tennének jót ennek jól működő kis fórumnak.


Ennyit szerintem nem ér, hogy megvédjük magunkat. Talán egyes emberek túl nagyot csalódnának a "jó barátaikban" és ki tudja, milyen lavinát indítana ez el.
Ez esetben világos, hogy engem szidnak...de itt jön be az a dolog, amit fentebb említettél. Úgyhogy, részemről had csinálják, nem zavar.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 16)

*A politika kikerülhetetlen, és mégis - piszkos.*


----------



## Táltos (2007 Február 16)

palmlaca írta:


> TÁLTOS!!
> Részemről ennyi én itt lezártam ezt a témát!!


 
Köszönöm Laca a virágot!

Én is lezártam.

Fogadd szeretettel:


----------



## hontalan (2007 Február 16)

Van olyan, hogy lezárt topik? 

INKÀBB SZERESSÜK EGYMÀST GYEREKEK. ÖRÜLJÜNJ A NAP APRÓ ÖRÖMEINEK!


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 17)

Popper Péter:
"A múlt már nincs. A jövő még nincs. Egyetlen valóság: a jelen."

Gondolati háttér: Gondolkodásunk fegyelmezetlensége következtében rengeteg fölösleges energiát pazarolunk el azzal, hogy túl sokat időzünk a múlt és a jövő irrealitásában. Régi sérelmeinken rágódunk, vagy visszavágyódunk elmúlt állapotainkba; az elképzelt jövővel ijesztgetjük vagy vigasztaljuk magunkat. Eközben elsiklunk az aktuális valóság, a jelen felett, nem éljük át kellő mélységben és intenzitással. Ezért sokat tévedünk és mulasztunk. A jelenre kell elsősorban odafigyelni!

----
Elolvastam az utolsó két oldalt és fáj a szívem, hogy azt látom emberek csak annyit érzékelnek és vesznek tudomásul, amennyit a kis ideájuk enged. :-(


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 17)

Nah, azt hiszem, most van itt az ideje ennek a posztnak, és azt hiszem, hogy a többi ilyen topicba is bejegyzem:

*"Ha a sértést méltósággal akarod elviselni, tégy úgy, mintha észre sem vennéd. Ha nem tudod semmibe venni, próbáld meg felülmúlni. Ha nem tudod túlszárnyalni, nevess rajta. Ha nem tudsz nevetni, akkor valószínűleg megérdemelted a sértést." (Russell Lynes)*

Továbbá, van egy olyan magyar mondás, hogy:

*AKINEK NEM INGE, NE VEGYE MAGÁRA!!!*


----------



## molly33 (2007 Február 17)

ILA ÉS FORGÓSZÉL !
Ha már az érintettek abbahagyták, akkor Ti is megtehetnétek, hogy nem fűztök többé hozzá megjegyzést sem! Ez újra olaj a tűzre. (Én így gondolom)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 17)

molly33 írta:


> ILA ÉS FORGÓSZÉL !
> Ha már az érintettek abbahagyták, akkor Ti is megtehetnétek, hogy nem fűztök többé hozzá megjegyzést sem! Ez újra olaj a tűzre. (Én így gondolom)


Molly, szerintem épp a Te hozzászólásod az
Látod, ilyen a véleménykülönbség Sem Ila, sem Forgószél nem bántásnak szánta szavait, hidd el nekem
Szép estét!


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Február 17)

Táltos írta:


> A fekete az egyik gyász szín....


Hallo Taltos

Szerintem a szin "fekete": elegans, klasszikus, igenyes, erotikus. A fekete kiemeli a masik szineket. Nincs szebb anyag, mint a fekete barsony, a fekete muszlin, a fekete csipke vagy a fekete selyem....
Gondolj ra: Schwarz, wie die Nacht....

Na, meg mindig gyaszos a hangulat????


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 17)

*Beke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidamsag PÁRTJA*

*Térjünk talán vissza az eredeti gondolathoz!*​
*Zsokuci* -Alapitotag az o otlete nyoman.
*Csocsike* - Benyuszevi Part Rendorfonoke 
*duli-fuli-- *A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER
*Pitti*--Alraktarnokhelyettes seged(piailag) mellekesen Kulugyminiszter, az Annunaki kapcsolatok apolasailag.
*Fifike*-A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka es almaörzője 
*Edit*--A kis szoke torpe, illetve a kis torpe szoke, aki agyonhajszolt es sorsuldozott, es aki szelet vet,es vihart arat,de mindezek ellenere jobb sorsra erdemes es ELETMUDIJ varomanyos! 
*Misi*- Benyuszevi Part Szeker toloja
*Repulos *-Benyuszevi Part HAddugyminisztere
*Judith*-Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság minisztere
*Efike*-Benyuszevi Part szigorúan titkos kiráji (rossz)tanácsos.
*Noe*- Mint hazajáró lélek, és fő-fő szellem. Jelige, tölem frászt kaphattok 
*Sz?nyi Bartalos MArika*-BENYUSZÉVI PÁRT PÍ-VÍZ FELELŐSE! 
PÍ-vizet a csapatnak! Egészségetekre!
*FagyisSzent*-Főerkölcscsősz Az ember nem lehet sikeres diktátor és női alsóneműtervező egyszerre. Vagy egyik vagy másik, de nem mindkettő.
*Melitta*-Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/
*Laci*-az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje
*Obsitos*-tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje
*Klari*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt Oktatós ügyi Miniszterasszongya 
*Athos*-Benyuszevi Part földönkivüli és bolygók közti nagykövete.
*Judit*-a Párt Egészségtelenügyi Minisztere vagyok.
*Ama(r).gi *- Vil Csász, a zászlós úr.
*Donna*-mű- és áltudományos miniszter 
*Both Jozsef* Párt LÁTHATATLAN EMBERE!
*Andika*-A BéNyuSzevi Párt Nagy Titkainak Őrzője
*Forgoszél*- A BéNYuSZeVi Párt Időjárásellenügyi puccsal/pálesszel szerzett Minisztere és bársonyszék tulajdonos
*Yorkiki *-A *BENYUSZEVI Párt* Halászati és Horgászati biztosa 
*Griffiths*-A BéNyuSzeVi Párt pártonkívülije
*Evajudit*- A *BÉNYUSZEVI Párt Szürke eminenciása*
*Bullstar-*BENYUSZEVI párt külső bólogatója , netán a BENYUSZEVI párt kérődzóje 
*Andy5-* Benyuszevi Part szexologusa
*Allegro*- párton kívüli pártoló, párta nélküli, mindentől és mindenkitől független tagja, Néha magamtól is elhatárolódom 
*Mikigyerek*-A BéNyuVeSzi párt Porhintésügyi Minisztériumának álomtitkára, és Mószerolásügyi hadtápfőnök (a klónok támadásáig) 
*Sztyopa*-*Bényuszevi párt igasságos(mint Mátyás király), böcsülletes Fő Paraszttya. *
*Katamama-A BéNyuSzeVi párt nagymamáinak fő-fő nagykövete és tanácsadója*
*Bobike-*BeNyuSzeVi párt angyal-boszi-kája
Ila1-*Bényuszevi Párt* tangaügyi *kormánybiztosa *és kerítésügyi *miniszterasszonya,* mint a párt titkos képeinek őrzője, *visszaélés elleni titkos képek biroklója*, ügyeletes kis angyal 
*Szlemese-**a BP macskavédelmi miniszterasszonya, és a vadak szelidítője.* 
*WebDragon-**BéNyuSzeVi párt, politikamentesítője, és viaszpecsét-raktárkulcs önzője*
*S.M. (SárkányÜgyi Minisztérium) misztifikált, mellékhatású szelidítője...*
*Tibi-kiráji fő főznöki felkóstoló."Amit ma megehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra"*
*Taltos-BP.Kuruzslói Minisztériumának Főkuruzsló minisztere.*
_*Ingyenesen gyógyítok - ki minden bajából - síppal, dobbal, hegedűvel, akár ráolvasással, táltossággal, itallal, étellel jól megkeverve, fűszerezve, energiába burkolva, tovaküldve.*_


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 18)

Jelentkezem Én, aktív pártmunkás vagyok. 

*Jelentem, ma, Magyrországon, kora tavaszi időjárás volt az uralkodó, enye széllel és ragyogó napsütéssel.* 

Egyes meteo-jelentők mínuszokkal riogatnak, őket, pánikkeltésért a lavórós elé járultatjuk :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 18)

kiosztom oket kelloen a lavorommal, aki elakarja rontani a szep idojarast es minuszokkal riogat.
Elegge didergunk mi mostanaban tegnap ejjel is -14C volt es olyan szel hogy legalabb -30C nak erezte az ember.


----------



## Anasztázia (2007 Február 18)

Sziasztok! Ez mi? Igencsek szórakoztató tisztségek vannak! És rájöttem, ez a Bényuszevi egy mozaikszó a szép nagy piros betűkből.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 18)

Anasztázia írta:


> Sziasztok! Ez mi? Igencsek szórakoztató tisztségek vannak! És rájöttem, ez a Bényuszevi egy mozaikszó a szép nagy piros betűkből.


 
Talált, sűlyedt! 

*Béke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidámság PÁRTJA*


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> kiosztom oket kelloen a lavorommal, aki elakarja rontani a szep idojarast es minuszokkal riogat.
> Elegge didergunk mi mostanaban tegnap ejjel is -14C volt es olyan szel hogy legalabb -30C nak erezte az ember.


 
Nem semmi. Úgy látom, Torontóban is elkelne egy Tavasz Tündér  
Nem is értem, hol késlekedik


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 18)

Forgoszel írta:


> Nem semmi. Úgy látom, Torontóban is elkelne egy Tavasz Tündér
> Nem is értem, hol késlekedik


ott fogtatok Mo-on, de majd megy a rohambrigad es kiszabaditja fogsagotokbol.


----------



## Anasztázia (2007 Február 18)

Forgoszel írta:


> Talált, sűlyedt!
> 
> *Béke Nyugalom Szeretet Vidámság PÁRTJA*


Köszönöm, hogy megerősítettél abban, hogy sikerült kitalálnom. Gratulálok mindenkinek, aki kitalálta!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 18)

Anasztázia írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy megerősítettél abban, hogy sikerült kitalálnom. Gratulálok mindenkinek, aki kitalálta!


 
Ezt, nem lehet elégszer hangsúlyozni


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> ott fogtatok Mo-on, de majd megy a rohambrigad es kiszabaditja fogsagotokbol.


 
Izé ... tényleg nem szívesen engedjük el 
Lehet, klónozni kéne


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> ott fogtatok Mo-on, de majd megy a rohambrigad es kiszabaditja fogsagotokbol.


Mikor jön az a különítmény?


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 18)

Nem lenne egyszerubb a jotunder megbizasat magad hoznad el hozzank?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> Nem lenne egyszerubb a jotunder megbizasat magad hoznad el hozzank?


Én bevállalnám a feladatot;-) Csak kölcsön kell kérnem pár szárnyat


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 18)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én bevállalnám a feladatot;-) Csak kölcsön kell kérnem pár szárnyat


Te mint jótündér? Az a nagyravágyó mindenedet :-D :-D Nem elég neked, hogy te lehetsz a kerítésügyi biztos? He?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 18)

Ila1 írta:


> Te mint jótündér? Az a nagyravágyó mindenedet :-D :-D Nem elég neked, hogy te lehetsz a kerítésügyi biztos? He?


Lehetek akár gonosz manó is...csak Torontoban működhessek;-)


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 18)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Lehetek akár gonosz mano is...csak Torontoban működhessek;-)


Van engedelyed?(mukodesi)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 18)

Amigo írta:


> Van engedelyed?(mukodesi)


Of course...sőt, még gyakorlatom is, meg referenciáim;-)


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 18)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Of course...sőt, még gyakorlatom is, meg referenciáim;-)


But you need Canadian experience.We will work it out.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 18)

Amigo írta:


> But you need Canadian experience.We will work it out.


Thank You for Your co-operation


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 19)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Thank You for Your co-operation


Just for You!


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 19)

Melitta írta:


> Nem lenne egyszerubb a jotunder megbizasat magad hoznad el hozzank?



Én, igyekszem, csak lassan haladok


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 20)

Forgoszel írta:


> Én, igyekszem, csak lassan haladok


Probald kicsit folgyorsitani a folyamatot.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

Amigo írta:


> Probald kicsit folgyorsitani a folyamatot.


 
Gyorsítom! Már ötödik sebességbe kapcsolatam. 
Csak egy zsaru le ne kapcsoljon


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

Izé ... viszket a fogam!:shock:
Az orvos szerint, ez, nem lehetséges!:shock:
Nekem, mégis viszket!
Lehet, mégis földönkívüli vagyok??? 
Nektek már viszketett a fogatok???  
Hátha, mégis normális vagyok ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

*Hahó!*
*Hol van Mindenki? *
*Kihalt a Párt?*


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

*Hahó!*
*Hol van Mindenki? *
*Kihalt a Párt?*


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 21)

csak egy alig hasznal sikat kefet tudok fogviszketesre ajanlani.


----------



## böbike (2007 Február 21)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Hahó!*
> *Hol van Mindenki? *
> *Kihalt a Párt?*


Te aztán, tényleg turbóra kapcsoltál....a fiúk és a lányok is a bányában dolgoznak....tudod, azért jön fel a szén
és talan, ők is estére kelvén


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

böbike írta:


> Te aztán, tényleg turbóra kapcsoltál....a fiúk és a lányok is a bányában dolgoznak....tudod, azért jön fel a szén
> és talan, ők is estére kelvén



*Tartottam is volna a tempót, ha a renccer nem dob ki 
Mostanában, megint egyre többször van data base error *


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 21)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Tartottam is volna a tempót, ha a renccer nem dob ki *
> *Mostanában, megint egyre többször van data base error *


Hat igen,szerinted miert???


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

Amigo írta:


> Hat igen,szerinted miert???



Valaki irígykedik, hogy mi itt jól érezzük magunkat és meg akarja ezt szűntetni! :evil:

De majd bemószerolom a lavórósnál! :twisted:


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 21)

Forgoszel írta:


> Valaki irígykedik, hogy mi itt jól érezzük magunkat és meg akarja ezt szűntetni! :evil:
> 
> De majd bemószerolom a lavórósnál! :twisted:


Csak a Linuxos pingvin vagy sárkány vagy bagoly;-)


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 21)

Nemhiszem hogy az irigykedok lennenek.Akkora tudasuk nincsen.Gondolom en.Mas lehet a problema,de sajnos mar minden napos.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

Melitta írta:


> csak egy alig hasznal sikat kefet tudok fogviszketesre ajanlani.



Az is megteszi.
Legfeljebb majd mellékesen, pálinkával öblögetek :mrgreen:


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 21)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Csak a Linuxos pingvin vagy sárkány vagy bagoly;-)



A pingvinek aranyosak, mint utóbb kiderült a moziban.
A sárkányokat elvből szeretjük.
A baglyok. Na, azok lesznek a kakukk tojás :twisted:


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 21)

Azt a mindenit,megint rebuszokat olvasgatok.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 22)

Amigo írta:


> Azt a mindenit,megint rebuszokat olvasgatok.


Majd továbbképezlek


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 22)

Amigo írta:


> Nemhiszem hogy az irigykedok lennenek.Akkora tudasuk nincsen.Gondolom en.Mas lehet a problema,de sajnos mar minden napos.



Ezek, már rajtam felül álló dolgok ....  
A szerverekhez nem értek ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 22)

Amigo írta:


> Azt a mindenit,megint rebuszokat olvasgatok.



Ne rébuszokat nézegesd, hanem a bötűt olvasd :twisted:


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 22)

Forgoszel írta:


> Ezek, már rajtam felül álló dolgok ....
> A szerverekhez nem értek ...


Ok,semmi gond,igy mar en is ertem. Bar eddig is sejtettem.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 22)

Amigo írta:


> Ok,semmi gond,igy mar en is ertem. Bar eddig is sejtettem.



Beszéltem a TőnökAsszonnyal.
Aaaztat mondotta, hogy dolgoznak a zügyön.
De-e úgy láccik, Kanadában is lasssan mennek a zügyek.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 22)

Az informatika nem olyan egyszerű játék;-) Sajnos


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 22)

Forgoszel írta:


> Beszéltem a TőnökAsszonnyal.
> Aaaztat mondotta, hogy dolgoznak a zügyön.
> De-e úgy láccik, Kanadában is lasssan mennek a zügyek.


Sajnos itt is.Bar most kivetelesen nem Kanadarol van szo.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Február 22)

Forgoszel írta:


> Az is megteszi.
> Legfeljebb majd mellékesen, pálinkával öblögetek :mrgreen:


De jo erossel csinald.Had pattogjon a fogzomanc.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 23)

Amigo írta:


> De jo erossel csinald.Had pattogjon a fogzomanc.


 
Mindjárt gondolhattam volna, hogy a zománcomra fáj a fogad!  
Nah, bemártalak a lavórósnál, aztán kapsz te tőle lavór-zománcot :twisted:

Én pedig, egy kupicával, a páholyból fogok végignézni a műsort:twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 23)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Az informatika nem olyan egyszerű játék;-) Sajnos


 
Egyáltalán játék :shock:
Tényleg, te úgy is egy infóbubus vagy, vagy leszel, nem 
Igazán, felajánlhatnád kegyeidet a Tőnökasszonynak 
Lehet, megosztja veled a bonbonját és kevesebb sokkolásra utal majd be


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 23)

Amigo írta:


> Sajnos itt is.Bar most kivetelesen nem Kanadarol van szo.


 
Mé'? 
Hol vagy?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> Egyáltalán játék :shock:
> Tényleg, te úgy is egy infóbubus vagy, vagy leszel, nem
> Igazán, felajánlhatnád kegyeidet a Tőnökasszonynak
> Lehet, megosztja veled a bonbonját és kevesebb sokkolásra utal majd be


Látom, Bud Spencer- Terrence Hill filmekben Te is otthon vagy
Egyébként piszike vagyok én még sql táblák meg mindenféle linux szerverek beállítgatásához De nyárra már menni fog..remélem


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 23)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Látom, Bud Spencer- Terrence Hill filmekben Te is otthon vagy
> Egyébként piszike vagyok én még sql táblák meg mindenféle linux szerverek beállítgatásához De nyárra már menni fog..remélem


 
Látom, sikerült lelepleznem vénségemet :mrgreen:
Azt, hogy mekkora vagy, majd a Lavórós meg a Goyó, aki nagyon elfoglalt, majd megállapítják :lol:
És különben is, ki beszélt itt sql táblákról meg linuxokról??? :shock:
Majd fölvesznek szerver rugdosónak :twisted:


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 23)

Én nem rugdosom a gépeket már...megfájdul tőle a lábikóm


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 23)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én nem rugdosom a gépeket már...megfájdul tőle a lábikóm


 
Van ám olyan, hogy biztonsági munkacipő. 
Ez, acélbetétes :twisted:


----------



## klari (2007 Február 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> Az is megteszi.
> Legfeljebb majd mellékesen, pálinkával öblögetek :mrgreen:


 
Én Mexikóban tequilával öblögettem. Az sem volt rossz.;-)


----------



## Maszatka (2007 Február 27)

Szép Jóreggelt Mindenkinek!

Igen régen voltam itthon, de első utam hozzátok vezetett...látom azért éledezik a társaság...

Majd ha felébredtem, jövök vissza és mesélek...gyerekek, a magyar egészségügy katasztrofális...Melitta, még a kedvem is elment a beöntéstől


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 28)

klari írta:


> Én Mexikóban tequilával öblögettem. Az sem volt rossz.;-)


 
A tequila is jöhet 
A raktár, soha sem lehet eléggé tele


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Február 28)

Maszatka írta:


> Szép Jóreggelt Mindenkinek!
> 
> Igen régen voltam itthon, de első utam hozzátok vezetett...látom azért éledezik a társaság...
> 
> Majd ha felébredtem, jövök vissza és mesélek...gyerekek, a magyar egészségügy katasztrofális...Melitta, még a kedvem is elment a beöntéstől


 
Ne is foglalkozz a magyar egészségüggyel!
Most, hogy itthon vagy, élvezd a BÉNYUSZEVI Zártosztályának egészségügyi helyzetét.

Tessék jelentkezni a napi adag sokkolásra és beöntésre


----------



## FiFike (2007 Június 9)

Itt vagyok....ragyogok ....mint a fekete szurok 
Neha illik itt is lejelentkezni a BéNYuSZeVi Párt tagságának ! 
BÉKE-SZERETET-NYUGALOM-VIDÁMSÁG ez a jelszavunk ...........


----------



## alberth (2007 Július 20)

Szia FiFike, hát 06.09. óta itt senki sem köszönt vissza neked?
Én vagyok a leggyorsabb, pedig nem is vagyok párttag!


----------



## Diogenes-45 (2007 Október 13)

Van itthon egy kis erdélyi házipálinkám. Erős, de szerintem gumicsizmából főzték, mert az íze naggggyon durva. ;-) 
A múltkor kártyáztunk és aki veszített, annak innia kellett egy kupicával. Hirtelen mindenkinek sietnie kellett haza. ;-))))


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 13)

Amikor katona voltam, kimaradáson jól berúgtunk, sok pálinkát ittunk. Megérkezve a körletbe, kiderült hogy nincs víz. Nagyon égett a gyomrunk. Ekkor eszembe jutott a ,,mentő ötlet". A vécétartály tele van! Az bizony iható, tiszta!
Mind kiittuk, úgy ám...! Azóta, ha a wc-ratályra nézek, eszembe jut, hogy finom ivóvíz van benne!


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 31)

Mi van itt kerem? Ures a raktar es mar senki nem is nez erre fele?
Ki vitte el a legutolso demizson piat?
Lehet jutanyosan partagga avanzsalni , egy ket uveg koser szilva is megteszi, a tavolsagi meg a kisusti palinkaval is belepesi szandekot lehet lekenyerezni.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 31)

alberth írta:


> Szia FiFike, hát 06.09. óta itt senki sem köszönt vissza neked?
> Én vagyok a leggyorsabb, pedig nem is vagyok párttag!


 
Ezzel nem dicsekednek,hogy nem vagy a Benyuszevi Part tagja.


----------



## stee (2008 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> Mi van itt kerem? Ures a raktar es mar senki nem is nez erre fele?
> Ki vitte el a legutolso demizson piat?
> Lehet jutanyosan partagga avanzsalni , egy ket uveg koser szilva is megteszi, a tavolsagi meg a kisusti palinkaval is belepesi szandekot lehet lekenyerezni.


hova küldjem?


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 31)

Pitti majd osszeszedi a segedeivel.


----------



## pitti (2008 Március 31)

stee írta:


> hova küldjem?


Csak tedd le a raktar ele.


----------



## stee (2008 Március 31)

pitti írta:


> Csak tedd le a raktar ele.


oké, letettem!:mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 31)

Érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy egy demizson bor és egy kosárka káposztás pogácsa elegendő vesztegetés-e a jelentkezőtől.... szükség esetén egy flaska vegyes pálinkával (aszaltszilva ágyon) még megtoldható a dolog. 
Beöntést adni nem tudok, de vércukrot mérhetek.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> Ezzel nem dicsekednek,hogy nem vagy a Benyuszevi Part tagja.


Ez azért van, mert fiatalodunk. Most úttörő és kisdobos őrsalakítás folyik. Kedves Melitta, nem akarsz átigazolni? :-D:mrgreen::-D


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 31)

b.p. írta:


> Érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy egy demizson bor és egy kosárka káposztás pogácsa elegendő vesztegetés-e a jelentkezőtől.... szükség esetén egy flaska vegyes pálinkával (aszaltszilva ágyon) még megtoldható a dolog.
> Beöntést adni nem tudok, de vércukrot mérhetek.


A CHmókus őrs tagjait nem szabad csábítgatni! :mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 31)

alberth írta:


> A CHmókus őrs tagjait nem szabad csábítgatni! :mrgreen:


Jujj de izgi! :mrgreen:


----------



## oma (2008 Március 31)

*jol birja*



b.p. írta:


> Jujj de izgi! :mrgreen:



*
Vörös bort ittam az este*

Vörös bort ittam az este, angyalom, ragyogóm, galambom,
Most is részeg vagyok tőle, angyalom, ragyogóm, szeretem a bort,
A lábamon alig-alig állok, mégis szeretnek a lányok, angyalom, ragyogóm, galambom,
A lábamon alig-alig állok, mégis szeretnek a lányok, angyalom, ragyogóm, szeretem a bort.
(A lábamon alig-alig-alig, mégis elhányok a falig, angyalom, ragyogóm, szeretem a bort.)


udv.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 31)

oma írta:


> *Vörös bort ittam az este*
> 
> Vörös bort ittam az este, angyalom, ragyogóm, galambom,
> Most is részeg vagyok tőle, angyalom, ragyogóm, szeretem a bort,
> ...


 
Hejderutyutyú! :-D


----------



## Ila1 (2008 Március 31)

oma írta:


> *Vörös bort ittam az este*
> 
> Vörös bort ittam az este, angyalom, ragyogóm, galambom,
> Most is részeg vagyok tőle, angyalom, ragyogóm, szeretem a bort,
> ...


 

Jajj de rég láttalak és milyen jó itt látni Téged ismét Oma!

Remélem jól vagy ...vigyázz magadra!kiss

Ilona


----------



## oma (2008 Április 1)

Ila1 írta:


> Jajj de rég láttalak és milyen jó itt látni Téged ismét Oma!
> 
> Remélem jól vagy ...vigyázz magadra!kiss
> 
> Ilona



Megleptel Ilonkam; koszonom jol vagyok. Itt az en puszim is Neked: kiss


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

Én meg múltkor bementem a kocsmába és mindenki üdítőt ivott!
Ez hogy lehet?
Úgy hogy a kocsma csődbe ment...........


----------



## csilla05 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Én antialkoholista vagyok és humortalan. Bevesztek?


----------



## Stoni83 (2008 Szeptember 13)

*..*

hát néha nálunk is az van


----------



## Maszatka (2008 Szeptember 19)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek 
Megtaláltam végre rég elfeledett belépő kódomat, oszt visszatértem megszokott helyemre  ...a zárt osztályra, bár kicsit halottnak tűnik a hely...még mintha szaga is lenne ;-)
Remélem más is visszatalál...jó újra nálatok!

Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## Melitta (2008 Szeptember 20)

Ahogy mondjak a tekozlo "fiu" ,visszatert,aztan lehet megvesztegetni egy hazai itokaval.:-D


----------



## Maszatka (2008 Szeptember 20)

Na ezért a mondatért Melitta már érdemes volt feljönni a pokolból, hogy újra élhessek   
Mit tud nekem ajánlani mára hölgyem? Valami jóféle kisüstit, vagy egy jóféle finom bort? Bár most valami ütős koktél is jó lenne 
Hiányoztatok. Tényleg jó újra "őrültek" között lenni.


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

nálunk is


----------



## nadiszv (2009 Június 18)

Pia!!!!!!!!!

Hol Mennyi?


----------



## mulam7peace (2009 Augusztus 15)

*A BENYUSZEVI Párt - himnuszosa*

en megirom a part himnuszat es igy esku altal es dicserettel fordulok es hü szolgaja es alatvaloja leszek a partnak


----------



## Mspityu (2009 Augusztus 23)

Akinek nincs pártja, az pártolatlan! Lehetek pártoló tag? Vagy széltoló tag?


----------



## ppisti (2009 Október 6)

5Hektó kerítés szaggató, most viszi a VPOP embere de ő még józan


----------



## Melitta (2009 Október 6)

nadiszv írta:


> Pia!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hol Mennyi?



a negy halotmoso kocsmaba meg akad,de draga mereg draga


----------



## hoktar (2009 Október 7)

Pia? Hol? :O  Amúgy meg teljesen normális vagyok! ...a hangok is megmondták!


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Noh de ilyet lehet??? Azt hiszem ide is beszivárogni látszik a modern magyar politika! Vesztegetés, csábitás, stb.


----------



## Bloodberry (2010 Január 31)

Idén még nem írt ide senki? ' - végre első vagyok valahol!!! - xD


----------



## Misy57 (2010 Február 6)

Vegyetek be engem is valaminek.Aztán hamar rúgjatok ki,jó végkielégítéssel.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Február 6)

Az a franya gazdasag feloszlatta a bolondok hazat, mi is alig veszeltuk at, de hamarosan megjon a kormanyos es be es lekonyveli az uj tagokat.
Nem elfelejteni a raktart feltolteni mert ez a pias banda mindent elpusztitott.


----------



## alberth (2010 Február 17)

Remélem ez a párt nyeri a választásokat. Ki a miniszterelnökjelölt? Melitta lesz a magyar Angela Merkel?


----------



## Naszvadi (2010 Szeptember 17)

alberth írta:


> Remélem ez a párt nyeri a választásokat. Ki a miniszterelnökjelölt? Melitta lesz a magyar Angela Merkel?


 
Ki nyert ?


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

Ila1 írta:


> Jajj de rég láttalak és milyen jó itt látni Téged ismét Oma!
> 
> Remélem jól vagy ...vigyázz magadra!kiss
> 
> Ilona


mien régen hallottam ezt a nótát!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Július 20)

alberth írta:


> Remélem ez a párt nyeri a választásokat. Ki a miniszterelnökjelölt? Melitta lesz a magyar Angela Merkel?


 
Drága Albert!

Megnyerte kiss

Zsókucinak írtam ma privit, nagyon remélem nem van ollan bokros mifenéi amik miatt nem tud ismét körünkbe lenni.

Poróljuk le ezt a topickot, hogy a Főnéni érkezésére csilivili legyen minden. 

anyóka


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 26)

BÉNYUSZEVIt! 
BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság 

Kb. 2 éve alapítottuk a "pártot", mely nem egy szokványos politikai párt, hiszen a nevéböl is következik, hogy ilyen fogalmakat a mai politika pártok nem ismernek ill. nem képviselnek. 
Minden jóérzésü ember tagja lehet. 
Ma, azt hiszem valamennyien nosztalgiával gondolunk rá. 
Voltak minisztereink(nem illegalitásban!), rendörfönökünk, tanácsadónk...... 

Elö fogom keresni a felvételi lapunkat, természetesen, ha a "párt tagsága" beleegyezését adja és akkor újra folytathatjuk áldásos tevékenységünket 

Idaig a taglista
BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság ....Vagyis a BENYUSZEVI Part!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: 
TAGSAG:

Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert :?: 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter :twisted: 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok  

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo :222: 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged :777: es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) :945: 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje :777: 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö :shock: 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve :00: 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó :4: 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos :34: 

Repcsis -----Hadd - ugyminiszter :,,: 

Kandur -----KULTURALIS MINISZTER

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER :33: 

FagyisSzent----Foerkolcs-csosz :twisted: 

Misi ----mint a Bényusszevi Párt Szekértolója :ugras: es a helyiseg kalapacsa :!: 

Zoli-----Fo-szoszatjart :99: 

Elek----ezer-mester :!: 

Klari---(ki)oktatasugyi miniszterasszony :555: 

Palko--- Palinkakutatasi es Fejlesztesi Miniszter :34: 

K.O.rnel---udvari fo cimerkeszito :grin: 

Pufi---sajat keresere a BENYUSZEVI nemecsek-je igy csupa kisbetuvel

Obsitos--- tiszteletlen konzul és a BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT szóra sem érdemes doyenje :wink: 

Ditke 7--------Bakterház vezető és sínentartási biztos :5: 

Kufirc----*Főinkvizítor és haszonleső* 

Gjodie----*Lovassági chatjumping *titulust, mint gyakorlott chatből kirepülős, pegazus és egyéb lovak nagy szerelmese. 

Jutta80---Jutta Főangyal

Frak-FHI *---sportügyi államtitkár*

*Anyóka --- *bökdöső,- löködő,- tűforgató,- szófaragó felvigyázó


Mindenkit kerunk aki meg nem adta le a jelentkezeset a BENYUSZEVI Partba, surgosen tegye meg, kulonben egyszeruen (onkentes jelentkezes hianyaban)kinevezzuk :twisted: :twisted: :idea: :!: :!: :!: :!:
Elvegre nalunk demokracia van egy kis onkenyuralommal fuszerezve :5: :5: Ne feledjuk ez megis csak a zart osztaly :twisted: :5: :5:


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 26)

Kerem alasan most meg lehet jelentkezni a Benyuszevi partba!!! ,a jovoheten mar csak ha valakit ,marmint engem is megveszteget egy kis bonbonnal.- csak ugy fogadjuk a felvetelet.

Mindenki maga valaszthatja a beosztasat de nem am rogton a raktarba menni es mindent meginni ,mert akkor jovok

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve rendet teszek a partkocsamaba.


----------



## Kufirc (2011 Július 26)

Szia Melitta!
Jelentkeznék a *Főinkvizítor és haszonleső* posztra.
Természetesen a  Bon-bon  jár, mint a megvesztegés mértékegysége 
Egyben javaslom a BéNyuSzeVi párt hivatalos fizetőeszközének a *Bon-Bon*-t


----------



## GJodie (2011 Július 26)

Melitta! 

Én is szeretnék a BÉNYUSZEVI-hez tartozni. Szívesen elvállalnám a *Lovassági chatjumping *titulust, mint gyakorlott chatből kirepülős, pegazus és egyéb lovak nagy szerelmese.


----------



## jutta80 (2011 Július 26)

Engem már kineveztek, csak elfelejtettem jelentkezni.
Jutta Főangyal jelentkezik a BÉNYUSZEVI pártba:00:


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 26)

Leszek pénztáros.


----------



## Frank-FHI (2011 Július 26)

Sziasztok!

Én szeretném megpályázni a *sportügyi államtitkár* poziciót.
Megválasztásom esetén mindent meg fogok tenni annak érdekében, hogy a sport elnyerje megfelelő helyét az oktatásban és a kulturában. Kiemelt céljaim közé tartozik a sportolók egészségére történő nagyobb odafigyelés és ennek érdekében, az első intézkedések között fogom bevezetni számukra a kötelező sörfogyasztást. Ennek indokoltságát az alábbiakkal szeretném alátámasztani.

A sör, hatékonyan pótolja a sportoláskor elveszített folyadékmennyiséget a testedzés után elfogyasztott sör, *a benne található antioxidánsok pedig csökkentik a testedzés következtében fellépő izomlázat és fáradtságot *– állapította meg egy spanyol tanulmány, amelyet egy alicantei sportegészségügyi konferencián ismertettek.





/A korsóra koncentrálj!/

A vízzel összehasonlítva a sör folyadékpótló szerepével kapcsolatban semmi olyan szempont nem merült fel, ami fogyasztását ellenjavallná – jelentette ki Manuel Castillo-Garzón, a granadai egyetem sportorvosprofesszora. Juan Antonio Corbalán volt profi kosárlabda-játékos, sportfiziológiai orvosspecialista szerint alkoholtartalma ellenére a sör – ha ésszel fogyasztják – bármelyik sportág sportolója számára kitűnő ital.

/forrás: Spectrum/


----------



## AndiC (2011 Július 26)

Kufirc írta:


> Szia Melitta!
> Jelentkeznék a *Főinkvizítor és haszonleső* posztra.
> Természetesen a  Bon-bon  jár, mint a megvesztegés mértékegysége
> Egyben javaslom a BéNyuSzeVi párt hivatalos fizetőeszközének a *Bon-Bon*-t



ez azt jelenti, hogy könyvelni fogod a bon-bonok vándorlását ?


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 27)

Ki vagytok nevezve, osztan nem am ingyenert csak lopjuk a napot,hanem elobb a megvesztegeti kell ,demizsonokat a raktarba szallitani amit beszerzesi aron remelem beszereztetek mar,mert a kocsma szomjan veszitodik ha ti nem rojatok le a kotelezo apanast.


Bobbon csak aprosag ne hogy egy grammal is konyebbek legyetek nalam.:33: Abbul ugyse lattok ti egy darabot se.

Sidhe csiszolhatod magad fenyesre de ezek a peztart akkor akarjak kinyitni mikor mas becsukja,szoval sokkal kemenyebb poziciot kell kiagyalnod ha a penzunkre akarsz ulni mint a Harpagon.

Frank alcazhatod magad ahogy akarod ugyis tudjuk a sorivo csajok miatt akarsz sportminiszterkedni ekkora sorhassal.

Kufirc lessed rendesen a hasznot mert haszontalansagokra herdelajak a vagyon egyesek meg a kettesek.

Gjodie jo lesz egy budigardot beszerezned mert a lovasag nem mindig lovagias egy igazi taltost majd vetelezunk de elobbszarnyat szegjuk ne ropkodjon itt ossze vissza mert meg osszkocolja a hajunkat.


----------



## Frank-FHI (2011 Július 28)

Melitta írta:


> Frank alcazhatod magad ahogy akarod ugyis tudjuk a sorivo csajok miatt akarsz sportminiszterkedni ekkora sorhassal.


 
A kinevezést tisztelettel elfogadom és ha még miniszteri rangra is emeled, hát, feláldozom magam a tudomány és a nép szolgálatának oltárán. 

Ahogy igértem, a mai naptól, minden aktív sportolónak és testedzőnek kötelező a sör, / mint védőital / fogyasztása.

Az úszónők ellátmányozását, bokros teendőim ellenére, de magamra vállalom.







Az amatőr sportolók ellátására, az intézkedést megtettem, de az intézkedések betartatásához, önkéntesek jelentkezését várjuk.






Mivel a sportban, ló és lovas "összeforr", ezért kisérleti jelleggel a "sporttársak" dehidratációjára is alkalmazzuk a rendeletben foglaltakat.


----------



## Kufirc (2011 Július 28)

AndiC írta:


> ez azt jelenti, hogy könyvelni fogod a bon-bonok vándorlását ?


Nem-nem. Nem könyvelek, csak figyelemmel kísérek. Lesek, ha lesz mit, de ahogy a díszes társaságot elnézem, s szaftos titulusainkat olvasom, képeiket lesegetem... nem sok haszonra van kilátás.
Ha mégis lesz valaki... aki haszonnal kecsegtet, hát istenuccse' bemószerolom lángpallosos Főangyalunknál és kiűzetem még a kocsmából is... ja ahelyett hogy elinná...


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*változás*

éljen a sziloplaszt


----------



## Melitta (2012 Szeptember 28)

MI fele az a szilopaszt? Lehet vele vesztegetni vesztegelni?


----------



## Efike (2012 Szeptember 29)

Megvan még a BéNyuSzeVi Párt? Anno FiFike nagyon jól palackolt Bényuszevi Pálinkát osztogatott. Ha van még hely, akkor megpályáznám a jól jövedelmező főhimpelléri állást.
A szoloplaszt egyébként fuga,- és réstömítő massza, oldószere a Sili-kill szilikonoldó. Építési vállalkozók vesztegetésére alkalmas. Ha a falra frissen kinyomott szilopasztra rátenyerelsz és megszáradásig vársz, akkor vesztegelhetsz is, amíg le nem kaparnak róla. 
[h=1]

[/h]


----------



## Melitta (2012 Szeptember 30)

Iktatas itatas fohimpeller urnak, a kinevezese megtortent.A vesztegetesi halat jo ha idoben megejti nehogy vesztegzar ala keruljon.


----------



## Efike (2012 Szeptember 30)

Szó nem lehet vesztegetésről, csak engem lehet megvesztegetni. Majd jól meg leszel zsarolva és ellopom a lovassági lavórodat


----------



## Melitta (2012 Szeptember 30)

Efike írta:


> Szó nem lehet vesztegetésről, csak engem lehet megvesztegetni. Majd jól meg leszel zsarolva és ellopom a lovassági lavórodat



Haha mar reg a zaciba adtam,alig akartak bevenni mert annyi lik es folt volt mar rajta.

En vagyok megvesztegetheto csak az a baj senki nem akar megvesztegetni.
Kulonben hol a feneben kujtorogtal ilyen sokaig?


----------



## Pogika (2012 November 15)

Sziasztok, van még felvétel? 
Hülyeség garantált...

(jahm, és ipari mennyiségben tudok ócsó sziloplastot


----------



## Melitta (2012 November 15)

A vesztegetesre szant palinkat a fiuknak a kocsmaba, nekem a bobbonokat futar postan lehet kuldeni, es maris tagja lehetsz a haspartiak partjanak, a Benyuszevi partnak es minden tisztesegtelen megvesztegetheto partnak.


----------



## Pogika (2012 November 16)

Kleine problemka, hogy a pálinkát magam is igen kedvelem, de szívesen megosztom, persze módjával  Cserébe tiéd lehet mindenféle csokikészletem, azzal sose tudtak felizgatni ))

Szép napot Nektek !


----------



## Forgoszel (2012 December 12)

Csak halkan jegyzem, hogy a Csokiraktár kulcsa, még mindig nálam van:656:


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 12)

HAt ez az eltuntel es itt ehezunk mert a kulcsmasolunk is szabadsagra ment.


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 12)

Pogika írta:


> Sziasztok, van még felvétel?
> Hülyeség garantált...
> 
> (jahm, és ipari mennyiségben tudok ócsó sziloplastot



Felvetel mindig van, ha lerovod a kotelezoen eloirt vesztegetesi quotat maris valaszhatsz magadnak egy habtestre szabott poziciot amitol a tobbiek is aktivizaljak magukat.


----------



## Forgoszel (2012 December 12)

Melitta írta:


> HAt ez az eltuntel es itt ehezunk mert a kulcsmasolunk is szabadsagra ment.



Nem is tudtam, hogy van/volt kulcsmásolónk. Bár, úgy tudtam, hogy Efike tud vmi titkos bejáratot kulcs nélkül is
Nem tűntem el, csak eltévedtem a folyosók szövevényében


----------



## bullstar (2016 November 9)

Érvényes még a tagságim?


----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 25)

bullstar írta:


> Érvényes még a tagságim?


Most dicsekszel? Nekem is van ilyen.


----------

